# Has Bean - In My Mug



## Earlepap

I think there are several IMM subscribers on the boards, so I thought it'd be good to have a thread to discuss the current beans separate from the 'What's in your cup this morning?" thread - compare tastes and brewing methods etc.

This weeks - Bolivia Copacabana 2012

How's anyone getting on with this? I was looking forward to it as the tasting notes sounded right up my street, but I'm struggling to get any peaches, mangoes etc. I've tried it in a chemex and V60 and though by no means bad tasting, it just seems a bit flat and dull. I'll try it in an aeropress next.


----------



## MikeHag

Well... I've been doing a bit of experimenting with Copacabana and these:










All other parameters equal, here are some tasting comments I made.

Volvic:

Pulse pouring technique.

Volvic water. 130 mg/L TDS

Coffee 1.44%, Extraction 23.12%

Delicious. Slightly smooth mouthfeel. Medium body. Crisp but not sharp. Complex. Balanced. Good acidity. Slightly floral in cooling.

Deeside:

Pulse pour.

Deeside bottled water 60mg/L TDS. All low stats eg Calcium 4mg/L.

Coffee 1.55% Ext 24.74%

Tastes fine. A little more bitter than volvic, but perhaps due to high extraction. Has lost the clarity/crispness and is now more flat. No longer special. Ok, not great.

Low acidity, low body, no mouthfeel, needs more salt!!


----------



## Earlepap

Wow, good post! Perhaps I've been over extracting it then, the chemex I made certainly had an underlying bitterness.

What's the pulse pour technique? I googled and found zip.

Coincidentally, the streets round here were heavily strewn with that Nestle brand water on Sunday due to the marathon.


----------



## MikeHag

From memory I think it's 190 TDS, no good.

Pulse is just pour a bit, let it sink a bit, pour a bit, let it sink a bit. Nick Cho does it with the kalita wave, which I'm using for this test, so I decided to use it just for a change.


----------



## jimbow

Do you think there is a correlation between the lower salt and increased bitterness (similar to the way that salt can reduce bitter tastes in dark chocolate)?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeHag

I'm thinking a few things.

1. Low everything... calcium, magnesium, bicarbonate, sodium etc... means a different extraction. Some chemical reactions won't happen, and others will.

2. The high extraction yield is probably contributing. Maybe I've started pulling out the nasty acids, chlorogenic, trigonelline etc

My next step is to try different bottled waters with similar TDS but different mineral and chemical contents.

Anyway, Copacabana is good!


----------



## jimbow

I look forward to your findings... I would be interested to see how Evian does - whilst it has quite a high calcium content, it is one of the bottled water that many whiskey tasters recommend for adding to whiskey because of it's taste.

I had some Copacabana brewed at Speakeasy a couple of weeks ago and it was good.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mal

I'm enjoying this a lot. For me it definitely works better in the aeropress than as a pourover.


----------



## MikeHag

jimbow said:


> I look forward to your findings... I would be interested to see how Evian does - whilst it has quite a high calcium content, it is one of the bottled water that many whiskey tasters recommend for adding to whiskey because of it's taste.


Evian...

TDS 357mg/L

Calcium 78mg

Magnesium 24mg

Volvic

130

10

6

I have a feeling Evian will be fairly rotten as a coffee solvent, but I'm up for giving it a try.


----------



## garydyke1

Has anyone dared try this Copacabana as espresso? If Steve says too bright even for him......


----------



## MikeHag

I thought it was fine tbh... not too bright at all. Maybe Steve was unlucky.


----------



## Earlepap

Finally got a brew from this that I was happy with. Did anyone else get massive raisin taste/aroma? Particularly as it cooled down a bit. Actually reminded me of my Mum's Christmas cake at one point.

I think it took me so long to become satisfied with this as I was expecting a much more acidic, brighter brew from the notes. Once I forgot about that and just focused on what I could taste, it became a lot more enjoyable. A good case for not reading the blurb before tasting.


----------



## Earlepap

Tried the latest IMM in a Chemex this morning - Peru Café Verde Cusco Organic 2012.

I like it, it's very different from recent offerings. Definitely getting the floral and black tea notes, not so much orange zest. Reckon it would be even better with a bit more acidity, is there any particular brew method that might enhance the sharpness?


----------



## MikeHag

Try increasing the extraction % instead. Rather than 60g/L try 53.


----------



## garydyke1

Copacobana is delicious as an aeropress. Really well balanced , lively and a lingering aftertaste. Not a hint of xmas pud!

Jolly nice as an espresso too, really well behaved even pours. Steve must have been unlucky, or pulled it too long and quick


----------



## Earlepap

Made a V60 with the new Peru and it's better than the earlier Chemex. 15g, 200ml, 2.5m pulse pour. Brought out the citrus acidity which I always love in coffee and eased the black tea astringency a little.

It's certainly not an "easy", rounded coffee but I like it. For want of a better word the sharpness makes it quite cleansing - a nice postprandial evening drinker perhaps.


----------



## MikeHag

hehe so you increased the dose to 75g/L rather than decreased it. Oh well.. whatever works.


----------



## Earlepap

Will try the 53/L next Chemex I make with it, but just went with what I normally do for a V60. I guess the quicker extraction time got what I wanted rather than reducing the dose.


----------



## MikeHag

Like I say matey, whatever suits your palate is the thing. You may not like the 53g/L ratio if you enjoy the 75g/L one.

Just to help explain where I was coming from (if you're interested







) a recipe of 15g:200g can't ever result in an 'ideal' extraction according to the SCAA/SCAE Gold Cup standards. Of course, an ideal extraction is obviously defined by the drinker, so I only mention Gold Cup for info purposes







It all comes down to having the right grind anyway.


----------



## Earlepap

Interesting. So from the sounds of it, I should perhaps grind finer and reduce the dose? May as well aim for gold cup standards.


----------



## Earlepap

This has gone a bit quiet, but the last few IMMs have been crackers. The Ethiopian and Rwandan offerings were both lovely, and this weeks is just as good. It's another Bolivian that's very different to anything else from the country I've had - probably closest to Loayza. I've only had a french press from it so far and got lots of black currant, with a jelly-like sweetness.

My subscription runs out now; I've been pondering whether to renew. Out of the twelve weeks I only disliked two I think.


----------



## garydyke1

IMM is definitely smashing it every week right now....and will only get better when the El Salvador and Kenyans make an appearance


----------



## Earlepap

Shamelessly bumping my own thread, but it's been quiet for a few weeks and there's been IMMs to be talked about!

As mentioned I thought very highly of both the Rwandan and Ethiopian of Ep # 182 & 183 respectively. Then there was Bolivia Taypiplaya Jatun Kollo Mountain - oh my god. I freaking loved this coffee. Every cup from every brew method I tried was beautiful. I didn't try it as espresso so can't comment on that, but this has made it's way into my current top five of the year so far, and probably of all time.

Nicaragua Limoncello next which I liked but unfortunately wasted a fair bit of it on experimentation. I don't feel I got all I could from this, and it tempted me to get back into espresso making, but never got round to it. Toffee: certainly. Didn't get so much apple unfortunately.

I've still got most of last week's El Salvador Santa Patronas to get through, and while less my-kinda-coffee, I am enjoying it. I get lots of dark chocolate in it, with a bit of nut, tobacco and leather. Needs some more acidity for my liking - I've not had any of the lime mentioned on the notes. Reckon it'd make a pretty good espresso and certainly go well with milk, which I'm going to use the rest of the bag for. It's a large constituent of the new Jailbreak which was waiting in my postbox this morning. I'm not sure how I feel about getting an espresso blend on IMM since surely not everyone has an espresso machine, and I for one prefer brewed anyway - but hey, I guess it could work filtered too. We'll see. I'm going to let it rest for a few days before trying it out.


----------



## Mal

I know what you mean about getting an espresso blend as an IMM as I don't have a espresso machine - I'd like one but never feel I can quite justify the cost. On the other hand, the blends I've had from Hasbean have all worked just fine as brews, I'm currently working through a bag of Breakfast Bomb and loving it. Got that and another bag to make a dent in before starting on the Jailbreak so it'll be a few days before that gets tasted. I thought the Santa Patronas was fine, it hasn't knocked me out but I thought there was enough acidity to keep it balanced well enough.


----------



## Earlepap

Balanced yes, but I'm a sucker for acidity and usually can't get enough of it in brewed coffee. I just watched the IMM video for Jalbreak and it actually stoked my interest. It sounds like an espresso numpty like me should be able to get a decent shot, and Steve makes the point that it works as brewed as well.

I ordered a couple other bags to fill the SO void anyway.


----------



## Obsy

Earlepap, quick question what does SO stand for?As soon as I'm able to get decent shots, I'm going to get a IMM subscription. Struggling to pick out flavours in my current bags.an


----------



## MWJB

SO = Single Origin....product of a single country/region...depending on the ability to trace the provenance within said country/region.


----------



## Outlaw333

Earle, have you tried the Wote Yirgacheffe yet? I absolutely adore it and I have a feeling you would too! Steve did say it should come up on IMM at some point and I'm really keen to hear what he says about it. I wrote a slightly mad review on HB(I stand by it though!)incase you were interested in my opinion.


----------



## Earlepap

Those are the beans I went for! Square Mile have coffee from the same sorting station at the moment, of which James Bailey is taking some to Vienna for the brewers cup final - seems everyone loves this coffee.

Nice review; I look forward to trying hot sorbet.


----------



## Outlaw333

I wonder if both Square Mile and Hasbean went for the same lot or if they are different coffees? The Square Mile cupping notes are very different and as i said with the Hasbean stuff it is what it is and leaves very little to the imagination, so i would imagine it is a different lot.

I look forward to trying the SM offering maybe next week.

You are in for a real treat, I have ordered another bag too and it'll be great to hear what you have to say about it, I recon it might just make it into your top 5, it has mine!

I can't wait for some more hot sorbet myself!

PS, I really urge you to throw it straight in the Chemex when you get it.

Out of interest, what is your Chemex recipe/technique?


----------



## fatboyslim

Has anyone tried new Jailbreak yet?


----------



## Earlepap

Outlaw333 said:


> Out of interest, what is your Chemex recipe/technique?


WELL, until today I was using a pretty heavy handed method straight out of the electric kettle. Pre-infuse 2x weight of ground 30-40s, aggressively pour to the top of the cone, let sink an inch or so, then pour the remaining 50-100ml around the edge to agitate and speed up the flow a bit. While this isn't the most consistent of techniques, it can make some good brews.

THEN, I got my latest toy in the post (pictured). I can't believe I resisted buying a pouring kettle for so long - it makes such a difference. I wouldn't accept that the pour was that much slower/controlled but wow, it is. To the point that my arm was hurting from holding it up for so long. Top marks to espresso-products too, dispatched same day as order (Friday), and arrived today. Anyway, my first brew using it tasted better than anything else I've made in the chemex, and the beans were roasted twenty days ago - I did pre-infuse then just a slow and steady pour in the middle maintaining low level of grounds. Took about 3m45s. I'll try different methods to find what I like best.










PS

I've tried the Square Mile Wote in an aeropress from a cafe. It had lovely, crystal clear flavours. I got more citrus than peach. I'll compare when the HB Wote arrives.


----------



## Outlaw333

Awesome! I only discovered the wonders of the pouring kettle a few months ago! Though my technique is actually more akin to your pre pouring kettle one, I tend to make 500ml brews in my 6 cup, say I'm using 30g of grinds (FP ground) I pre-infuse with 35-40ml and bloom until the 'balloon' starts to collapse(45s - 1min) then in a spiral no bigger than the mushroom of bloomed grinds I pour at medium speed 300ml, let it draw down 2/3rds, it should leave quite a thick crust of grinds on the sides, then I slowly in the same sized spiral pour the remaining 200ml, finishing up the pour at the level of the 'tide line'. The second draw down should leave the sides pretty clean and a perfectly flat bed in the bottom, total brew time I go for 3.30 as my base line and play with variables from there.

When I first got the Chemex I tried all the methods under the sun getting more and more complicated and treating it almost like a V60 and wondering why I couldn't make my brews taste nice, then I had a chat with Dave Faulkner who gave me his super simple technique which I slightly revised and found this way totally rocks! Not saying my way is how you should do it but thought I'd share incase you fancied giving it a blast.

We should both be enjoying the HB Wote Yirg at the same time tomorrow! It's been over a week since my last bag and I have a reeeal hankering!


----------



## lookseehear

Outlaw - get a video up of that technique - I'd love to give it a try


----------



## Outlaw333

Sure man, let me get dialled in and what not and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Outlaw333

Ok, so as you can see here I never got round to dialling in first and this was like a 5.15 total brew time but it was ok, I missed out loads of things I wanted to talk about due to mind freeze until I got into the swing of talking to the camera and it didn't all go according to plan but hopefully this should be enough to get my technique across.


----------



## lookseehear

Thanks for doing that! I'm going to try that in the morning. I love that there are so many different techniques for the chemex, although it can be a bit bewildering sometimes. How do your results compare to what dave made at Extract?

You have quite a collection of beans there, how do you get through them all before they're stale?!


----------



## Outlaw333

No Worries, it was actually good fun doing it and has sorted my phobia of making videos, I have just done another one but it is silent so I can edit it on iMovie with some tunes and what-not. TBH wasn't much better than the first but visually maybe a little better.

It is the closest i can get to Daves brew with my Mazzer, hoping to be right there when the Lido arrives!

That is my weeks supply of beans, well the Extract stuff will last me until Thursday/Friday and I should be through the hasbean stuff before the coming weekend is out.


----------



## lookseehear

Outlaw333 said:


> No Worries, it was actually good fun doing it and has sorted my phobia of making videos, I have just done another one but it is silent so I can edit it on iMovie with some tunes and what-not. TBH wasn't much better than the first but visually maybe a little better.
> 
> It is the closest i can get to Daves brew with my Mazzer, hoping to be right there when the Lido arrives!
> 
> That is my weeks supply of beans, well the Extract stuff will last me until Thursday/Friday and I should be through the hasbean stuff before the coming weekend is out.


Cool - can you share the link to the new video when its uploaded - I love watching brew vids.

I can't believe you get through that much coffee - I thought going through 250g in a weekend was pretty good going!


----------



## Mal

fatboyslim said:


> Has anyone tried new Jailbreak yet?


I just had an aeropress of this and found it pretty nice. Sweet, balanced, easy drinking. Nothing that's going to blow anyone's mind but a nice everyday brew.


----------



## Earlepap

Two chemexs and one V60 - I'm struggling to get a result I'm happy with out of this Wote Yirgacheffe. Using my normal grind size and keep getting slightly bitter, roasty flavours with just hints of the fruit and acidity I'm expecting.

Will try aeropress next.


----------



## Outlaw333

What volume are you brewing? Try going much courser on the grind. I must admit this batch isn't quite as good as I've been having but it would still be a stand out for me if I was trying it for the first time, so don't give up on it just yet!


----------



## Earlepap

Won't be giving up on it. The tastes I'm after are there, but just concealed by poor brewing at the moment I think. Using standard 60/L.

It seems the more I learn - and the more money I spend - the worse coffee I make! Hopefully it's just greater expectations.


----------



## fatboyslim

Try brewing with slightly cooler water?

I was getting quite roasty flavours from Extract Colombian Obispo but this coffee was greatly improved brewing slightly cooler.

So true about the more you spend, worse the coffee. I think its partly due to increased expectation and how well trained your palate becomes.

It might also be your grind/grinder. Lots of fines may be ruining your brews?


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Ok, so as you can see here I never got round to dialling in first and this was like a 5.15 total brew time but it was ok, I missed out loads of things I wanted to talk about due to mind freeze until I got into the swing of talking to the camera and it didn't all go according to plan but hopefully this should be enough to get my technique across.


Nice video, whilst in the mood you should show us your espresso work flow ; )


----------



## MikeHag

Earlepap said:


> Two chemexs and one V60 - I'm struggling to get a result I'm happy with out of this Wote Yirgacheffe. Using my normal grind size and keep getting slightly bitter, roasty flavours with just hints of the fruit and acidity I'm expecting.
> 
> Will try aeropress next.


Your 3min45secs is a good brew time for the 6cup chemex, which also indicates that grind is probably ok, and if you pour from a boiling kettle straight into the pouring kettle then the temperature will reduce to around 93, which is a good temperature. So I'd be looking at other parameters.

1. Uneven and Over-agitation caused by circular pouring could be one issue. After the 30-40 second pre-wet, try doing a slow centre pour, with only VERY occasional circles... none if you can help it (although I usually can't help doing 3 or 4). Let the slurry rise only a cm or so then hold it there with the slow pour lasting around 2:00-2:30mins, then the drawdown.

2. Dose. The 60g/L thing ... There's nothing in the brewing control methodology that says 60g/L is a standard. 60g has just become a convenient way for people to get their head around slightly more controlled brewing than by spoonfuls. Try 55g and 65g (without changing grind), which will result in different extraction yields and hence difference flavour profiles.


----------



## Earlepap

I think the agitation is a good shout Mike. The first brew I made with the pouring kettle I kept it low and central and it tasted good. Different beans however. The two I made with the Yirgacheffe I couldn't resist moving the water around while pouring - there's something satisfying about it eh?


----------



## MikeHag

Haha yeah!


----------



## Outlaw333

garydyke1 said:


> Nice video, whilst in the mood you should show us your espresso work flow ; )


Yeah, I can do that tomorrow maybe, I'm currently ignoring the new clanking sounds in Silvias boiler when heating and cooling and not daring to sniff the group head and using her as though nothing is the matter, the important thing is the shots are tasting great! Yeah, I'll get on that tomorrow if I get half a chance!


----------



## Obsy

Looking forward to seeing Miss Silvia in action!


----------



## garydyke1

IMM this week proves again the great value to be had with the weekly subscription

Limoncillo Pacamara Natural ''Funky'' and ''Elegant'' versions, 125g of each.

Used in the WBC by two competitors I do believe.


----------



## Earlepap

Oooooo...

*Checks the post*


----------



## fatboyslim

Sounds great but you couldn't hope to dial in with that amount.

Brewed only extravaganza?


----------



## Earlepap

I seldom put IMM in my espresso machine. I like the sound of the strawberry angel delight descriptor!


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Sounds great but you couldn't hope to dial in with that amount.
> 
> Brewed only extravaganza?


you say that but the Roy/B'tus combo is pretty forgiving, would still get a good idea of what the coffee is all about


----------



## Mal

Ahhh, I've been waiting for this to turn up ever since I saw it was part of the Breakfast Bomb blend. One of my favourites from last year when it was certainly very funky.


----------



## Outlaw333

I have some of the 'funky' arriving tomorrow and I've got high hopes for it but i did notice in the roasting info that they recommend roasting the hell out of it:eek: I will give it the benefit of the doubt and trust their judgement but I think 'well into second crack' might be a little roasty for me. I went through a phase of liking quite roasty coffee about a year ago i think but I was put off by a truly nasty flat white in a coffee shop and now I really can't stand tasting roast in my coffee!


----------



## Outlaw333

Come to think of it, I hope they aren't trying to roast out some of the wildness of the Pacamara and it's process? I hope the purpose is to enhance rather than stifle something


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Yirgacheffe to open tomorrow morning can't wait. Always love yirgacheffe how to brew is the question.


----------



## Outlaw333

With water


----------



## Outlaw333

Sorry, I have to be silly sometimes..

Chemex gets my vote if you have one, or maybe Clever Dripper? You have the HB Wote Yirg right?


----------



## Mal

Outlaw333 said:


> Come to think of it, I hope they aren't trying to roast out some of the wildness of the Pacamara and it's process? I hope the purpose is to enhance rather than stifle something


I've not actually tried this yet but the roasting profile is the same as last year and that wasn't noticeably stifled in the wildness department.


----------



## Outlaw333

Well, I have had a brew with the L-cillo Pacamara Funky and sadly to me it has been roasted way beyond what i would have liked, to me the 'Roast' dominates all the lovely flavour that i can tell is lying beneath, I bet this was a gorgeous coffee into first crack but well into second has just killed it.

I'm just glad I didn't go ahead and buy a bag of the 'Elegant' aswell.


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Well, I have had a brew with the L-cillo Pacamara Funky and sadly to me it has been roasted way beyond what i would have liked, to me the 'Roast' dominates all the lovely flavour that i can tell is lying beneath, I bet this was a gorgeous coffee into first crack but well into second has just killed it.
> 
> I'm just glad I didn't go ahead and buy a bag of the 'Elegant' aswell.


How about as espresso?


----------



## Earlepap

I tried the elegant one in a french press earlier and found exactly the same thing. I did get a hint of strawberry cream like the notes said - though probably wouldn't have picked it out without reading - but over all it was just roasty muck. I did mess up the brew a bit and lost track of proportions and time, but don't hold out much hope for when I do it properly.

I feel the last few IMMs have been too dark, and didn't enjoy the Wote Yirgacheffe either. The Bolivia Kolo mountain was gorgeous again though - bung a bag of that on your next order Outlaw!


----------



## Outlaw333

I have just had a chat with Steve via email and he said the boys have had touble with the roast profile but yesterday they had a sit down and revised it and it is apparently much better but Steve wants me to send back my bag so they can compare it to the new profile and he will send me out a fresh bag. I have a feeling that it will still be pretty dark but you can't say fairer than that.


----------



## Mal

Agreed. I had an aeropress of the funky this morning and it did seem way over roasted. Last year's was lovely and you can tell there's a great coffee lurking in there but this ain't it. I also really liked what it brought to the Breakfast Bomb blend.


----------



## garydyke1

Will be cracking open the IMMs tomorrow , if over roasted will be gutted


----------



## Outlaw333

Right Earle, on your recommendation I have a bag of the Kollo Mountain coming tomorrow! I look forward to trying it.


----------



## Outlaw333

garydyke1 said:


> Will be cracking open the IMMs tomorrow , if over roasted will be gutted


Don't hold out too much hope Gary, I fear you may be very disappointed on this one.


----------



## garydyke1

Kollo mountain is awesome both brewed and espresso


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Don't hold out too much hope Gary, I fear you may be very disappointed on this one.


Feedback will be provided if needed


----------



## MikeHag

My two fave coffees were both pacamara (Santa Maura and Santa Marta), roasted light light light. Will have to place an order for some of these new beans. (IMM she be gawn)


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah, I definately don't think there should be any real reason why this coffee needs roasting to buggery, my theory is that because it is a natural pacamara therefore a bit wild, they might have had it roasted out of them to try and win over those who may be a little afraid of naturals so to appeal to a wider audience?


----------



## Earlepap

Maybe. But it still smells of ass anyway. Just burnt ass.


----------



## garydyke1

Has Steve responded to any feedback yet?

Ive just opened the 'Elegant' and it looks very very dark and smells very roasty , shall try a CCD


----------



## Earlepap

This morning I had the elegant version in a pour over and though it did have strawberry taste in it, the roast flavour over powered. Then I tried it as an espresso and it made a bit more sense - I reckon it'd work well with milk to mellow the darkness.


----------



## garydyke1

Im toying with the idea of sending Steve an email on this. My excitement has been (sic) crushed by something I thought I would never find from IMM over-roasted , pretty unworkable beans.

CCD - Roasty , with hints of natural fruity funk

Espresso - couldnt fit 15g in a 15g VST, reduced to 14.5g , Roasty with hints of vanilla and bitterness, no strawberry. This will be OK with milk, will probably work quite well


----------



## fatboyslim

I wouldn't even hesitate Gary, just send the email.


----------



## garydyke1

Email sent. Im a typical English person, feel awkward complaining, especially towards such a nice guy!


----------



## garydyke1

Earlepap said:


> This morning I had the elegant version in a pour over and though it did have strawberry taste in it, the roast flavour over powered. Then I tried it as an espresso and it made a bit more sense - I reckon it'd work well with milk to mellow the darkness.


please email Steve with feedback, I am the first and only to feedback re 'Elegant' apparently....


----------



## Outlaw333

Has Steve responded yet Gary?


----------



## garydyke1

Only to let me know he had read my email and would reply when he wasnt out and about.

Elegant hasnt had any negative feedback apparently


----------



## garydyke1

Just had my best result with the 'elegant'

13.5g / 230g water using cupping grind,95c, 3 min steep, break crust, a further 1 min, aeropress lid on and flip...25 second press.

First 2 sips were roasty , but as it cooled it got a lot better, even tho the nose was a little dark, there was definately hints strawberry angel delight with creamy body. The potential of the coffee is clear. I suspect 10 seconds less in the roaster and there would be no oils showing & i wouldnt be feeling the need to share anything negative


----------



## Earlepap

That's the frustrating thing, you can taste the potential but it's squashed by the roast. I left a comment on the IMM page saying this. It's constructive feedback rather than complaining so I don't think you should worry. Though I am the same - it's just not English is it!

From reading a few coffee blogs and watching some presentations, it also seems to be the done thing to just piss and moan about all things coffee related anyway. Time Wendleboe's tamper tantrum in Vienna for instance. I didn't know it was possible to come across so worthy and odious in twenty minutes. His feigned contrition over the gay slurs controversy, and blaming it on the Australians did make me laugh though.

P.s.

I'm aware of the hypocrisy in moaning about people moaning!


----------



## MikeHag

Moan moan moan. So gay.


----------



## Earlepap

Shut up ****!


----------



## pendragoncs

Just noticed on the comment on the on the IMM blog..http://www.inmymug.com/

A couple of comments re the darker roast...



> I think that naturals and pacamaras do take a slightly darker roast. But we did have one roast that I was not super happy with and if you think you got that one, pop it back to me and I'll cover your postage and swap them out. I want them back so we can cup them and make sure its just the one. sorry if you did


----------



## Earlepap

Typically great customer service. I've used too much of the elegant version to feel comfortable sending it back, and I've yet to try the funky one so I probably won't bother.


----------



## garydyke1

The Funky one left oil on my fingers (and grinder) but the strawberry is more in your face too.

Im sending both back as per Steve's email reply.

Great service as always : )


----------



## Mal

I've never had any issues with the way Steve roasts naturals and pacamaras before this. From the IMM comments, there do seem people who have greatly enjoyed this, so hopefully we just got some of that dodgy roast. I actually thought the 'Elegant' was worse than 'Funky' just because there was still some character left in the 'Funky' . Mine will be going back too.


----------



## Mal

This weeks IMM is a real cracker though.


----------



## Earlepap

Isn't it just! What's the smell you get sticking your nose in the bag? I can't place it.


----------



## Mal

I'm really not doing very well identifying the the flavours with this one. I get a sweet smell (the fudge that Steve talks about) but there's a lot going on that I'm not really getting yet.


----------



## Outlaw333

Bless Steve, he has sent me a bag of both the Funky and the Elegant and guess what.. With the new roast profile it is just stunning! I have yet to open the Elegant but the funky is seriously some of the best natural process coffee I have ever tasted and that is saying alot given that naturals really are 'my thing'!


----------



## fatboyslim

Have you tried new funky as espresso?


----------



## Outlaw333

Not Yet, If I have some left over in about a week I'll give it a go. I believe If I can hold back and not get through it all by then it will be a stunning espresso! It is so funky you wouldn't belive, everything about it oozes funk, from the smell of the beans, the ground, the aroma brewed and on the palate, it's just a full-on fruity funk explosion and I LOVE IT!!! I just tried the Elegant too which is slightly darker but not too bad for it, much darker fruits seem present or I suppose maybe riper fruits, like strawberries that have just started to go soft on the surface and obviously much less funk, maybe if it was lighter there might have been a little more but I guess that is why its called Elegant and not Funky! This one should make it a week and I'll bet make a lovely espresso!

By the way Mark, I just found out what Ciao Bello means and I appologise for saying 'Goodbye Handsome' in my PM to you a while back! I'll probably carry on doing it but just thought i'd say sorry for leading you on! hahaha


----------



## fatboyslim

Ha I actually knew that but I think you were saying bye handsome mozzarella so that seemed ok at the time.

I don't know whether to buy any beans at the moment. Do you think Steve will stock us up like extract did?


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah, I use CiaoBello(or CiaoBella) Mozzarella because I like how it sounds, I had no idea i was calling everyone 'Handsome Cheese'!!

I'm gutted I'm not going to the HasBean day, turns out i'm not going to the states after all and I could have made it







Never Mind. I really hope you guys all have an amazing time! I'm sure Steve might load you up and if not you can always buy some.(sorry for the contradiction there with the 'sure he might'! but you know what I mean!)


----------



## fatboyslim

What are you talking about Nick? Since when are you not coming? I totally missed that.

I would just turn up







I'm sure Steve wouldn't send you away after your crucial intervention in developing the roast profile of 'the funk'.

I really want to try the Extract SO Espresso, think its a Colombian so I might just order that and another bag of Dunsford.

Beans come and beans go


----------



## pendragoncs

Outlaw333 said:


> Yeah, I use CiaoBello(or CiaoBella) Mozzarella because I like how it sounds, I had no idea i was calling everyone 'Handsome Cheese'!!
> 
> I'm gutted I'm not going to the HasBean day, turns out i'm not going to the states after all and I could have made it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never Mind. I really hope you guys all have an amazing time! I'm sure Steve might load you up and if not you can always buy some.(sorry for the contradiction there with the 'sure he might'! but you know what I mean!)


Noted....if anyone drops out short notice i'll pm you.


----------



## Outlaw333

I said early on that there was a large possibility I was going to be in the states for that weekend and I didn't want to sign up only to have to drop out and have a wasted spot that somebody else could have had. I would just make a wild journey up to crash the party but I spent all my spare money yesterday at Knebworth to see the Chili's

Not to worry, I'll move heaven and earth to be at the next meet up!


----------



## Outlaw333

Thinking about it, it would have been a clever idea to have put some money aside incase this happened, then if nobody did drop out I could have spent the money on something pretty for my bar/lab! Balls!


----------



## Outlaw333

by the way, I mean't Balls as an exclamation not something pretty for them!


----------



## Obsy

So glad you've cleared that up! I did start to wonder if you needed to clarify but having just read that you've been calling everyone a 'handsome cheese' I can see why it may have been needed.

I'd have given up my last min spot if I hadn't moved heaven and earth to get the day free - if we get some beans from Steve I'll happily split with you


----------



## Mal

Outlaw333 said:


> Bless Steve, he has sent me a bag of both the Funky and the Elegant and guess what.. With the new roast profile it is just stunning! I have yet to open the Elegant but the funky is seriously some of the best natural process coffee I have ever tasted and that is saying alot given that naturals really are 'my thing'!


Just managed to get mine in the post on Saturday so I guess it'll be towards the end of the week before I get the good stuff. I knew there had to be a fine coffee hiding in there as last year's was so good.


----------



## Outlaw333

Obsy said:


> So glad you've cleared that up! I did start to wonder if you needed to clarify but having just read that you've been calling everyone a 'handsome cheese' I can see why it may have been needed.
> 
> I'd have given up my last min spot if I hadn't moved heaven and earth to get the day free - if we get some beans from Steve I'll happily split with you


Emma, that is so sweet of you but I couldn't possibly let you part your beans! As long as everyone has the best time then that is all I need.


----------



## Outlaw333

Mal said:


> Just managed to get mine in the post on Saturday so I guess it'll be towards the end of the week before I get the good stuff. I knew there had to be a fine coffee hiding in there as last year's was so good.


A fine coffee it is too! I actually can't wait to get up tomorrow and have a brew!!


----------



## Debbie

I tried the 'Funky' Limoncillo this morning, as was wondering if anyone else who has an MC2 grinder found that it struggled with it a bit?


----------



## Outlaw333

I did try it as espresso the other day actually and it was great but I thought anybody without a Mazzer or similar would struggle with it for espresso as it ground 3or4 steps finer than I think I have ever gone before!!

I'm keeping the Elegant now purely for espresso as I think that is the only place it shines for me.


----------



## Obsy

Hope that's not the case - just ordered 500g of the 'Funky' Limoncillo as I'm wanting to taste the strawberry angel delight and I'm going to be upset if my little Eureka can't manage it


----------



## Earlepap

Yesterday I received one full bag each of the natural Limoncillos, despite having only sent 125g of the funky back. Usual brilliant customer service from Has Bean. I've only tried the elegant so far, but I'm happy to say it's roasted loads lighter than the IMM batch I got and tastes great.


----------



## Outlaw333

wait 'til you try the 'Funky' Earle!


----------



## Outlaw333

Obsy said:


> Hope that's not the case - just ordered 500g of the 'Funky' Limoncillo as I'm wanting to taste the strawberry angel delight and I'm going to be upset if my little Eureka can't manage it


Let us know how you get on with it Emma, I hope it works out


----------



## Earlepap

Just finished a cup of the new IMM - El Salvador San Rafael pacas. From the notes on the bag I didn't think I'd like it that much, but I'm actually really enjoying it. The cupping notes are bang on, Werther's Original sweetness - or more generally fudge/caramel that you can smell the minute you open the bag - and mango acidity. I've got nothing more to add. It's simple but delicious. Reckon espresso would be pretty awesome from it too.


----------



## Debbie

Obsy said:


> Hope that's not the case - just ordered 500g of the 'Funky' Limoncillo as I'm wanting to taste the strawberry angel delight and I'm going to be upset if my little Eureka can't manage it


I'll be interested to hear how your grinder gets on with the bean size. It was taking over twice as long to grind in my Iberital MC2 grinder, and lots of oversized beans just wouldn't go through. I didn't like the "elegant" much, either!


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> I did try it as espresso the other day actually and it was great but I thought anybody without a Mazzer or similar would struggle with it for espresso as it ground 3or4 steps finer than I think I have ever gone before!!
> 
> I'm keeping the Elegant now purely for espresso as I think that is the only place it shines for me.


Funny you should mention this about the funky . The first attempt in my new 18g VST resulted in system meltdown. I suspect the 18g VST requires slightly finer grind than the 15g.....and the funky requires even finer still.


----------



## Outlaw333

You've got an 18g Gary? Welcome to the club man, I bet once you get used to it, the 15g will rarely see the light of day! I actually reached the conclusion that there are very few scenarios where the 15g supersedes the 18g even when it makes sense to use it, I think i just generally get on better with it.

I actually found though that my 15g requires a step and a half to two steps finer than the 18g. I guess some beans might behave differently in different baskets? might be worth checking out..


----------



## lookseehear

I concur with outlaw - my 15g requires a finer grind than my 18g. I've previously mainly used the 15 but I'm loving the 18g at the moment.


----------



## Spazbarista

The 15 will need a finer grind than the 18 because the 18 has 20% more coffee in it.


----------



## jimbow

Agreed, although the 18g has larger holes in the bottom to offset the higher resistence of the larger dose, my experience is that the 15g still requires a finer grind. This could also explain the subtle difference in flavour profile from the two baskets.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> You've got an 18g Gary? Welcome to the club man, I bet once you get used to it, the 15g will rarely see the light of day! I actually reached the conclusion that there are very few scenarios where the 15g supersedes the 18g even when it makes sense to use it, I think i just generally get on better with it.
> 
> I actually found though that my 15g requires a step and a half to two steps finer than the 18g. I guess some beans might behave differently in different baskets? might be worth checking out..


I got a ridgeless 18g from Has Bean on Sunday.

....sadly even with the portafilter locked in (with a smaller 8mm group-gasket) I cannot get a shot to pull properly:-

My naked p-filter wont quite accept the larger basket, hence even when locked into the e61 group there isnt a proper seal - coffee just goes everywhere. I need a different portafilter or find someone who can machine 2mm off the bottom for me without charging silly money.

The 18 fits into my spouted expobar p-filter with no issues, but as per usual cannot get a good shot unless using the naked for some reason


----------



## Outlaw333

mate that sucks, still at least you have it ready for when you get a suitable portafilter, have you tried calling Coffee Hit to ask if they could machine a little bit off for you without charging you the full 'make my PF naked' price?


----------



## lookseehear

Do you have a Dremel Gary? If you don't have one perhaps you could borrow one and use one of the grinding discs to take some off. Might not be the quickest job but would probably be the cheapest way to get it done.


----------



## garydyke1

I have a new portafilter on its way, offset lugs, bright red handle, E61, more importantly a 9mm bigger opening at the bottle, the clearance I need for the 18g and then some......the 20g would fit too


----------



## Mal

Earlepap said:


> Yesterday I received one full bag each of the natural Limoncillos, despite having only sent 125g of the funky back. Usual brilliant customer service from Has Bean. I've only tried the elegant so far, but I'm happy to say it's roasted loads lighter than the IMM batch I got and tastes great.


The Royal Mail seemingly lost the beans I sent back but when I emailed Steve he got on the case right away and I too now have a couple of full bags. I've only tried the funky yet and yes, it's lovely. I do now have rather a large amount of coffee to get through but I'll live with that


----------



## Outlaw333

garydyke1 said:


> I have a new portafilter on its way, offset lugs, bright red handle, E61, more importantly a 9mm bigger opening at the bottle, the clearance I need for the 18g and then some......the 20g would fit too


NICE! where abouts is it from?


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> NICE! where abouts is it from?


Fleabay, they have others too


----------



## Outlaw333

Espresso Services?


----------



## garydyke1

One example

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottomless-Naked-Portafilter-Handle-Holder-suit-Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Maker-R-/400307813150?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item5d34347b1e


----------



## Earlepap

Made a chemex from the Limoncillo 'elegant' just now, and though I say it myself - I nailed it! 28g, 500ml, 95c. So much strawberry and a lovely, smooth body to it.


----------



## garydyke1

Ive not been able to get one single drink at home from the Funky or Elegant, however at work yesterday whilst on a conference call I produced an aeropress 14g/230ml approx/92c approx, ???? mins steep then break the crust then ??? mins before pressing for ??? mins.

Absolutely superb, sweet and funky, strawberry all day long. Impossible to replicate , as is the water they had on site through a commercial Brita system


----------



## tribs

garydyke1 said:


> One example
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottomless-Naked-Portafilter-Handle-Holder-suit-Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Maker-R-/400307813150?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item5d34347b1e


That is identical to the Happy Donkey Classic Naked PF, but with a red handle. Its also 15% cheaper.


----------



## garydyke1

It arrived today , didnt have offset lugs and had a black handle! However it is good quality and more importantly accepts the bigger 18g basket : - )

I will play later


----------



## garydyke1

Happy bunny now I have 15g & 18g VST..with dedicated portafilters, lol

Comparison :- 15g tight fit in old pfilter at the top. 18g in new pfilter...loads of room at bottom


----------



## Outlaw333

I can't wait to hear how you get on!


----------



## Earlepap

Drinking the new IMM at the moment - San Rafael Washed Bourbon. I've been drinking Limoncillo all morning so it seems quite tame in comparison. I tried tasting it blind and surprised myself that I got the choc and nut, figured Central American and took a punt with El Salvador! Reckon it'd make a nice espresso base or perhaps SO, if possibly a little flat.


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> I can't wait to hear how you get on!


absolutely loving it. A revelation, the 15g seems really finicky in comparison. The pours im getting with the deeper bed of coffee are soooooo pretty

- clean non sloppy pucks (unlike the 15g)

- really forgiving of technique (unlike the 15g)

- hole size/flow rate seems to allow darker and lighter roasts (unlike the 15g)

I dont think ill be using the 15g much unless a really light roast SO bean and/or I dont have much coffee around and need to ration.

All good


----------



## MikeHag

I just got some 20g and 22g VST baskets to play with achieving different extractions. Been reading about some good things happening with these baskets. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Outlaw333

You have discovered all the things I did about it by the looks of things! You will be surprised how well it handles the very light roasts too! Like I said there seems to be very very few occasions where you will feel the need to reach for the 15g! I can say though that the little guy does wonders for your technique!

The 18g I find also allows me to get away with using coffee a bit sooner after roasting, not only that but much more flexibility with extraction times unlike the 15 where you have a very narrow window between spritz and choke.


----------



## garydyke1

Earlepap said:


> Just finished a cup of the new IMM - El Salvador San Rafael pacas. From the notes on the bag I didn't think I'd like it that much, but I'm actually really enjoying it. The cupping notes are bang on, Werther's Original sweetness - or more generally fudge/caramel that you can smell the minute you open the bag - and mango acidity. I've got nothing more to add. It's simple but delicious. Reckon espresso would be pretty awesome from it too.


I agree the tasting notes are bang on, ive not opened it bourbon cousin yet either , so could do a blind cupping . I will say every brew I have made with the Pacas has been nice, its seems very forgiving & easy going with good solid acidity which is probably less obvious in the bourb....unlike the Limoncillo naturals where I struggled to dial them in and got maybe 2 or 3 decent drinks in the end


----------



## Earlepap

I'm drinking the bourbon right now and it's pretty much a plainer version of the pacas. It gets tastier as it cools. I did my interpretation of a cupping with the two yesterday and got what would be expected apparently.

Interesting to see the difference in bean types.


----------



## tribs

I've no IMM subscription yet. Will start after I return from my hols. I ordered a bag of the pacas and Limoncillo 'Funky' to keep me in beans until I go.

I was suckered by the back story of the pacas and I've just had a lovely aeropress with it. Caramel sweetness and mild acidity. I don't want the drink to end.

Will try as espresso tomorrow.


----------



## MikeHag

Persevering with the Limoncillo Pacamara Elegant and made a potential discovery. Brewed it with a woodneck and a fairly coarse grind which prompted a really fast extraction (2min33s), which I expected to be quite underextracted but came in at 1.51% TDS and 22.45% Ext Yield (i.e. OVERextracted compared with Gold Cup standards), and was a lot more palatable than when I cupped it alonside other coffees - although some of the nastiness is still there. It has got me thinking - because Pacamara beans are so large and (I think I read that) their cell structure is therefore less dense, I suspect they give up their solids quite readily, so can easily be overextracted if not aware of this and using the same brew parameters as smaller beans. Just a theory, and I'm going to test it out more over the next few days. It might explain why they have tasted so nasty to some of us, but not so bad in an AeroPress, which seems to produce a lower extraction anyway. Perhaps these beans will taste fine at a lower (more normal!) extraction.


----------



## garydyke1

I made a V60 with the 'elegant' yesterday morning & went slightly finer on the grind than previous attempts (down to 17 on the Maestro), it was very very nice, the best I have tasted from it. The aroma was much more on the fruity side and less on the funk.

Not sure if pot luck because a) I was still half asleep and b) these beans are now 4 weeks past roast date!


----------



## Earlepap

I've finished the elegant and am making my way through the funky now and having equal success with it in an aeropress. I think your theory could be sound Mike, as when I've used the same parameters and method with other beans it's produced an under extracted brew. 2.5m including plunge, 14g, 95c.


----------



## MikeHag

Interesting, Gary - I went coarser, you went finer, we both had improvements. Not sure what this means!!


----------



## garydyke1

Maybe I was way too coarse to begin with and you too fine....we meet in the middle : )


----------



## Milesy

I am currently enjoying Nicaragua La Bastilla El Buey beans. Lovely.


----------



## Earlepap

I just completely ballsed up the latest IMM (Bolivia Quentin Crisp or something) with the included Kantan. I've never used one before and tried to follow the "powder to the eye" grind size guide. Managed to get 50g of water in the thing in 3minutes









Gave up and made an aeropress. Think I over extracted it as there were bitter notes. Lots of chocolate biscuit as per the notes but none of the pineapple acidity. I was all over the place in general, almost knocked the aeropress on the floor, dropped the kettle. You know what? Today I wished it was easier to make a cup of coffee.


----------



## Outlaw333

Mike, I can belive what you said is true, I still didn't get on with the Elegant because it just wasn't my thing but the Funky which I loved, I was grinding slightly courser than usual despite the fact that they seemed to come out courser anyway on a regular setting, anyway I was getting best results with it when I basically had boulders in my chemex and a fairly quick brew time.

Right now I'm down at the other end of the scale using very dense little ethiopian 'mixed heirloom' beans and have been brewing 3:30/40 in the V60 and just shy of 4.00 in the Chemex, the reletively long brew seems neccessary to coax out their goodies but I'm still grinding reasonably course and altering the pour to stall the brew, I tried the other way round and just got nasty salty brews.


----------



## MikeHag

Interesting. The salts are the first compounds to extract in the early stages, followed by the acids and then the sugars, so it does sound like perhaps your previous brews weren't getting over the hump.


----------



## Outlaw333

Thats very interesting, I have always associated saltiness with over extraction(not a defining feature but often going hand in hand), It was always a battle against it when I was using the Mazzer for brewed.


----------



## garydyke1

I get saltiness with slight over extraction. ie time of extraction with correct yield, as oppose to incorrect yield in the target time..the latter gives distinct bitterness instead


----------



## Outlaw333

I just made a V60 with the Jirmiwachu and forgot to adjust Burrtha from the setting I had for the Yirg, the result was an under extracted cup which was initially slightly salty but that disipated once it had cooled a little but there was little sweetness and very altered flavour profile, some new flavours appeared that never showed before, there was a strong marzipan aroma and flavour, then star anise and in the bottom of the cup I found some sweetness lurking and some of those Maoam sweets(I must say I felt a bit like jesus turning coffee into sweets!)

I think the Marzipan is caused by Benzaldehyde but I have no idea why this seems such a highlight in this particular brew, maybe with a lack of some other compounds as a result of under extraction there is nothing to balance it out or overpower it.

It would be interesting to find out at what point in extraction all the different aromatic/flavour and taste related compounds are released, there must be a study somewhere? I guess most of the taste related things (salts, acids, sugars, umami) have been covered by mike but the more complex aromatic/flavour compounds still remain a mystery to me.


----------



## Outlaw333

I found this http://www.coffeeresearch.org/science/aromamain.htm Worth a read if you haven't already(quite possibly old news)


----------



## Outlaw333

It seems to be an abbreviated version of the illy study Mike posted a while ago, which i seem to remember went into detail on flavour/aromatic compounds present in coffee but not about their extraction.


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> I just made a V60 with the Jirmiwachu and forgot to adjust Burrtha from the setting I had for the Yirg, the result was an under extracted cup which was initially slightly salty but that disipated once it had cooled a little but there was little sweetness and very altered flavour profile, some new flavours appeared that never showed before, there was a strong marzipan aroma and flavour, then star anise and in the bottom of the cup I found some sweetness lurking and some of those Maoam sweets(I must say I felt a bit like jesus turning coffee into sweets!)
> 
> I think the Marzipan is caused by Benzaldehyde but I have no idea why this seems such a highlight in this particular brew, maybe with a lack of some other compounds as a result of under extraction there is nothing to balance it out or overpower it.
> 
> It would be interesting to find out at what point in extraction all the different aromatic/flavour and taste related compounds are released, there must be a study somewhere? I guess most of the taste related things (salts, acids, sugars, umami) have been covered by mike but the more complex aromatic/flavour compounds still remain a mystery to me.


Marzipan / Almond is a tasting note I rarely get in brewed coffee, espresso on the other hand..very often


----------



## garydyke1

Last weeks IMM San Rafael Bourbon was quite plain (albiet tasty) as brewed, lot more toned down on the acidity than the pacas, however it makes a very solid espresso. 18g into 28g in 30 seconds @ 92c was on the money this afternoon. Sweet, chocolate, lovely mouth feel and a clean caramel finish. Not much in the way of fruit or zing, just very drinkable. Didnt even feel a hit off it, must be lowish in caffeine.


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Last weeks IMM San Rafael Bourbon was quite plain (albiet tasty) as brewed, lot more toned down on the acidity than the pacas, however it makes a very solid espresso. 18g into 28g in 30 seconds @ 92c was on the money this afternoon. Sweet, chocolate, lovely mouth feel and a clean caramel finish. Not much in the way of fruit or zing, just very drinkable. Didnt even feel a hit off it, must be lowish in caffeine.


I frequently find myself not getting a hit off a shot so I immediately make another one









I'm on my last bag of Batman, very sad times. Have to say its been consistency tasty this whole time.

Really nailed a shot the other day, still convinced it likes a slightly higher brew temp.

Latest IMM the Bolivian looks interesting. May grab a cheeky bag of that as its a such a small lot.


----------



## Earlepap

Latest IMM is another El Salvador: Finca Argentina Bourbon Washed.

I've not had a brew for a few days due to some lerg. I seem to have forgotten how to make a coffee. Chucked these beans in a chemex and made an over extracted sink job. Went for an aeropress and made under extracted piss water.

Anyone had more success, and how?


----------



## jimrobo

I went to the live imm recording thing! Was really good fun! Really interesting to taste this coffee and the different processing methods next to each other......oh and I was the one who shouted out Cuban cigar around 10 mins in!! I wanted to get on the video









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Earlepap

I heard you shout out, nice one. Took this coffee on again today with an aeropress. Had more success than yesterday, though still nothing amazing. Frankly a bit dull, and thinking about it I'm not sure I've ever had a coffee from El Salvador that I've been that impressed with. A combination of my preference for fruity, acidic coffees and probably arsing up the brew - I'm not going to right off an entire country like that!

How did you find it at the IMM event jimrobo?


----------



## garydyke1

Earlepap said:


> I just completely ballsed up the latest IMM (Bolivia Quentin Crisp or something) with the included Kantan. I've never used one before and tried to follow the "powder to the eye" grind size guide. Managed to get 50g of water in the thing in 3minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave up and made an aeropress. Think I over extracted it as there were bitter notes. Lots of chocolate biscuit as per the notes but none of the pineapple acidity. I was all over the place in general, almost knocked the aeropress on the floor, dropped the kettle. You know what? Today I wished it was easier to make a cup of coffee.


I found the Quispe to be excellent as espresso, it actually improved throughout the 5 days I had the bag open. Nice enough a brewed but a little plain, sadly didnt have time to play with variables as moving house.

My last 18g was a split pour, half into single espresso and half into a cappa. I didnt weigh the output as I had achieved 27-28g output in 30 seconds the day before but this last shot I stopped at 29 seconds as it seemed to run quicker and the espresso was superb. Clean milk-chocolate front-end and then fruit afterwards...pineapple as close as I could compare the acidity to...probably the best shot I have had all year. The cappa was also blinding, perfect milk and perfect heart poured, the pineapple like acidity cutting through the milk and reminding me of a pineapple cream pie, no hint of the chocolate as showed in the espresso.

Bargain coffee for 4.50 and a rare small lot, might grab another bag and try brewed with it again, im sure I hadnt nailed it


----------



## jimrobo

Earlepap said:


> How did you find it at the IMM event jimrobo?


It was good fun! Probably not worth the £10 ticket price north tea power were charging though. I caught up with glen too and managed to say hello. Was good to go out for a beer afterwards with some serious coffee royalty in the area!


----------



## Earlepap

No I meant how did you find the Finca Argentina coffee!

I think I'm going to try the rest as espresso, and the same for what's left of the Quispe as you had such success with it Gary. I think the last few IMM coffees lend themselves to espresso more than brewed as to me they're a bit one dimensional. Fingers crossed for something exciting in the post tomorrow.


----------



## jimrobo

Ha sorry!!!

The espresso was ok but not really for me. The brewed.....I really liked the washed it was a lot smoother and balanced. Very drinkable!


----------



## garydyke1

The Argentina via v60 was pretty nice actually, only tried it once so far. Oranges definately in there somewhere, i found it very sweet and clean. The aroma of the grinds wasnt that inviting but as soon as water was applied it opened right up.


----------



## garydyke1

..and to add 7 days after roast, as espresso, its a little bit too lively and requires a seriously fine grind. I suspect it needs another 3-4 days rest. I got the shot time down to 25-26 seconds 2 notches finer than the Quispe.

However promising hints as it is plenty sweet enough with a nice clean thin-ish mouth feel, the orange tang is certainly there, touch of green-woodiness bit like thyme which I think will vanish over the course of the week.


----------



## MikeHag

Interested to see Mama Mina as this week's IMM. For anyone who sampled the free beans I sent out recently, I believe you got a taste of the first ever harvest of these beans under the Mama Mina name (after it was renamed)... 2009/2010. I love that this 2012 seasonal (fresh green) reappearance adds more info to the whole 'aged' coffee experiment.


----------



## tribs

I'm back and now have an IMM subscription.

I loved the San Rafael Pacas BTW.


----------



## Earlepap

Just made a blind aeropress of today's IMM. Colombia Finca Santuario yellow bourbon. I guessed the country correctly! I accidentally saw the Direct Trade label when I opened it so I figured it would be South American, but still I was pleased. The label says plum acidity but I found it more lemony. I like the fact that while there is chocolate there it's not just a one dimensional sweet snoozefest like some bourbons seem to be. Maybe because the acidity is stronger. Certainly prefer it to the red bourbon version I had a while back. Thumbs up.


----------



## tribs

I've just had an aeropress of this too (What's a blind aeropress?). Was very pleased with it.

These beans are fairly small and quite dense. The volume of a dose was nearly half that of the Limoncillo Funky I have open. I was expecting a tought job using the porlex, but it wasn't too bad.

Interesting that the aroma of the freshly ground beans was beef monster munch!


----------



## Earlepap

I just meant I made and drank it before looking at the bag. If I look first I find I'm looking for tastes rather than just tasting them if you get my drift. With the acidity in these beans one for instance: the bag says plum and if I'd read it first this would've influenced how I was tasting it. I definitely got lemon not plum. Since taste is subjective I don't think there's a wrong or right, but it's interesting to see the differences.

Beef monster munch, I know what you mean! Definitely something meaty going on there.

"Oh, you're happy with Gold Blend? I guess you don't like your coffee to taste of Jif and burgers. Cretin."


----------



## garydyke1

The Nica'n Moma Mina was an interesting coffee, shockingly tarte and piercingly tangy as espresso (although in a flat white produced a coffee version of builders tea in a good way).....as brewed very light, clean and tea-like body. some florals in there , grinds smelling a little like pollen.

Saving the yellow bourbon until next week, want to let it rest and fully enjoy it


----------



## garydyke1

The Moma Mina this morning showed a vastly different cup profile but only due to some errors when prepping a CCD. I forgot to put the lid on my pouring kettle whilst grinding the beans which meant I started with 94.3c temp (was aiming for 95.5c as per yesterday). I then forgot to start the timer and as a result the brew was left steeping for 5mins 35secs instead of 4 mins. So a longer extraction but lower temp.

Result was far less aromatics, more ''generic coffee''. The brew itself was slightly sweeter than yesterday, some caramelly flavours on the finish, quite drinkable but nothing distinctive...coffee lost its bright/lively/light USP. When stone cold a touch of bitterness, clearly on the over extracted side. (fyi - My best brews have been V60s)

Gives me an idea that this coffee in a 15g VST might be workable as espresso, the 18g didnt lend itself to this coffee. Sometimes accidents produce some interesting results.


----------



## lookseehear

I've just re-subscribed so looking forwards to getting involved with this again.


----------



## Earlepap

Most of the best brews I've made have come from cups where I've made cock ups or not been paying attention. Makes it hard to pin down what in the process made them good. While annoying, I kind of like the air of mystery to it as well.


----------



## garydyke1

Forgive me for banging on about Moma Mina but today I found an aspect of this coffee totally unique and ive never found this before , so a little bit exciting.

Produced a V60 this morning . 96c starting temp and 1 notch finer than usual on the Maestro+. Initially the aroma was dull and generic but as it cooled down a little the clear and obvious smell of porridge developed! I kid you not. I eat porridge every day so I know exactly this aroma.

The taste in the cup was like porridge (made with milk and sugar) but seasoned with salt & lemon juice. Now this doesnt sound very nice but it actually was! I cant still taste the oaty aftertaste lingering on my tongue 10 mins later.

Crazy coffee with so many different cup profiles. Bargain price aswell for anyone wanting to try


----------



## Earlepap

Finished off the Moma Mina today in a French press with friends. Found the added body worked well with the light, crisp flavours.

Later on did a blind taste of today's IMM and got the country and process! Pleased, though I guess it's kind of obvious that it's a natural. Reminded me quite a bit of the limoncillo, but with a more winey acidity. Again in French press, but think it would benefit from a filter to tone it down a bit.


----------



## tribs

Todays IMM, Costa Rica Licho. I've just had a great Aeropress from it. Sweet and fruity with good acidity, but very clean flavours. Delicious.


----------



## lookseehear

I'm looking forwards to getting into this one - loved it in previous years.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

With the exception of a couple of shots yesterday which were over extracted, every single drink I make with the Sidamo Guji Natural is wow'ing me.

Yesterday 18g , 30 seconds 28g output was too intense, producing ''tacky-tongue'', sour bitter salty sweet colliding into madness. Reducing the dose and going finer was more of the same only with way more of the bitter and a hint of bovril.

Today 18.5g a couple of notches coarser, 24 seconds and 32g output was just the ticket. This coffee likes it faster and longer. Cup of pure sweet blueberry, as for the same through milk, well the result is sheer heaven, bubblegum-milkshake.

As v60, again unmistakable blueberry.

Probably my coffee of the year so far.


----------



## fatboyslim

Gary I am also a huge fan of the Kebel Kercha Sidamo Guji Natural do dar fancy words blah blah blah etc.

Even uninitiated and somewhat unsuspecting members of my family managed to pick up the blueberry goodness from this coffee.

I didn't really get to play with it as espresso too much but I made some totally knockout CCDs of this coffee.

All I can say is I hope Steve bought a lot of it









Seems to be like it could work well being blended with another coffee (like Oporapa if he still had any)....*cough* second has bean trip *cough* Batman Blend v2 *cough*


----------



## tribs

Yep, I have had some pretty special shots from this too. Wonderful in milk. I've not got the best out of it in brews though.


----------



## lookseehear

Started with it brewed and finished in espresso. One shot left and looking forwards to it in milk tomorrow morning!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Earlepap

Had it brewed in various ways most of which were pretty tasty. I think it benefits from paper filtering to clean it up and reduce its substantial body a little. I think the acidity was a bit overkill in immersion too. One thing I noticed was that due to the "strength" of this bean - and some other pokey naturals - you can get away with less extraction. If you over extract it though it becomes a thing of evil which frankly reminded me of maxwell house mixed with stewed fruit. Yuck.


----------



## garydyke1

Costa Rica Licho - arrived only this morning (long story but Has Bean customer service is awesome). Roasted 21/22nd Aug

Due to a lack of any other coffee, so no rest time straight in the espresso machine. 4 shots pulled, none of them forming a single stream of liquid, lol (7-10 days rest recommended here I think). The roast looks quite light

Aiming for 30g output from 18g :

Shot 1 - 19 seconds (almost in the sink still tried it) 3 streams of liquid, Bright! Fruit! Sweet! Bicarb aftertaste

Shot 2 - One notch finer 23 seconds, 3 streams of liquid, Bright! Fruit! Sweet! Bicarb!

Shot 3 - One notch finer 22 seconds (?!) as above

Shot 4 - 1.5 notches finer 29 seconds , almost one stream of liquid, but then no three formed again. Brightness tamed a little, aroma of roasty peach-melba (I can see where the raspberry comes from). incredible sweetness and juicy acidity, the finish very much chocolate.

The potential is here for great espresso/milk drinks, Not sure there will be any left in 7 days time though!

As brewed I racked up a v60, replicated exactly the parameters which gave such joy from the Sidamo Natural & the result wasnt brilliant. Just a bit meh, flat & roasty. I think over extracted as finish was a little bovril-like. Im sure some resting is needed in general to fully enjoy this potentially lovely coffee.....


----------



## Earlepap

My brother made me a coffee in a v60 this morning. He wouldn't have timed it, measured temp or weight, used a pouring kettle or any discernible technique and probably not rinsed the paper. I remarked it tasted good to which he replied "really? it was just leftovers in that box".

That box meant grinds from a day or two ago, from two month old Limoncillo funky I'd been using to purge the grinder between french press and v60!

Think I'll hold off applying for that Q grader position.


----------



## garydyke1

The Licho is proving a struggle for me with the v60. Im just getting chocolate with a roasty aftertaste and none of the delicate peach or raspberry which I found in the espresso. Tomorrow ill go a notch coarser and try a faster pour, see where that takes me.


----------



## lookseehear

I've really been enjoying the Finca de Licho in the CCD. Raspberry and honey as promised!

30g coffee step 14 on Maestro+

500g water (just about fits)

Stir/break after 30s

Stir on 2 mins 30 and drain.

I've run out now though, and am away in Cornwall for the week so none of the new IMM either!


----------



## pendragoncs

Seeing as the 200th is on the way and Steve has promised something special i thought i'd finally bite the bullet and subscribe.

For some reason i though the price for the 12 week £62 inc postage?

Anyway first IMM should be winging its way to me this Sat.


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> I've really been enjoying the Finca de Licho in the CCD. Raspberry and honey as promised!
> 
> 30g coffee step 14 on Maestro+
> 
> 500g water (just about fits)
> 
> Stir/break after 30s
> 
> Stir on 2 mins 30 and drain.
> 
> I've run out now though, and am away in Cornwall for the week so none of the new IMM either!


Is this your own recipe or have you seen it online somewhere else?

Ill give this a go shortly with my remaining Licho but using 20g/333g


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> I've really been enjoying the Finca de Licho in the CCD. Raspberry and honey as promised!
> 
> 30g coffee step 14 on Maestro+
> 
> 500g water (just about fits)
> 
> Stir/break after 30s
> 
> Stir on 2 mins 30 and drain.
> 
> I've run out now though, and am away in Cornwall for the week so none of the new IMM either!


I have to thank you for opening my eyes and getting a decent brew out of the Licho. Although the aromatics are not as strong the cup profile is preferable, sweet and a better mouth feel!

Previously I had been using setting 20-21 and a 4 min steep, getting great aromatics but little sweetness and some roasty hints.

With v60 using 18 and getting the same.

Funny how i'm so obsessive about grind setting on espresso and yet with brewed always default to what has worked once with one coffee & expect it to work every time.


----------



## MikeHag

I've found massive differences in the grind setting needed to achieve the same extraction % with different coffees, and also even with the same beans at different ages. I think grind is probably the main variable I adjust when dialing in a new manually brewed coffee, followed by dose to fine tune the flavour profile.


----------



## garydyke1

sure, this is basics which I know, funny how you slip into habits.

It was counter-intuative to go finer when getting roasty hints.....Need a mojo!


----------



## MikeHag

The Glenn thing?


----------



## lookseehear

It was my own recipe - i get the feeling I have a tendency to underextract so currently I'm tending to go for a finer grind to combat the underextraction.

I would probably really benefit from using a mojo too. Quite often when it doesn't taste right I don't really know which way to go with it.


----------



## garydyke1

Tempted by the hire of Glenns kit, however I think I would want to book a week off work and turn the kitchen into a lab....only leaving once I knew all my questions had been answered.

For all I know I might have never brewed a single cup of coffee at the right Extraction yield!


----------



## MikeHag

If you do, bear in mind that anything unfiltered, including espresso, needs to go through a syringe filter and they work out at a quid a pop! I mostly use mine for filter brewed and only occasionally for espresso if I really want to check out the extraction for some reason.


----------



## jimbow

As well as dialing in your palate it is useful every now and again to understand whether what you are tasting is under or over extracted - as you suggest Gary, it is not always that obvious with different coffees, especially when you consider the double hump ( http://www.jimseven.com/2010/11/08/the-double-hump/).

I would love a VST refractometer but have to make do with an analogue Brix refractometer. Not nearly as good as the VST ones for convenience or accuracy but it gives a good approximation.


----------



## garydyke1

Well episode 200 is this weekend coming, what better way to celebrate than to sign up for 12 months (52 weeks). Previously I have been doing the 12 weeks sub. Works out a lot better value for the longer term, saving quite a bit a week!


----------



## pendragoncs

garydyke1 said:


> Well episode 200 is this weekend coming, what better way to celebrate than to sign up for 12 months (52 weeks). Previously I have been doing the 12 weeks sub. Works out a lot better value for the longer term, saving quite a bit a week!


Out of interest do your beans normally turn up on the Sat or the Monday?


----------



## garydyke1

In the old flat (B5) it was 9 times out of 10 on Saturday. In our new house (B32) its Monday. Not a problem as I never open the bag until the following week usually


----------



## cjbailey1

Mine is Saturday apart from when my new postman can't be bothered to deliver anything at all on a Saturday.


----------



## garydyke1

Oops just noticed that I accidentially overlapped my 12 week and 52 week subscriptions by one single week....ie this coming week.

2 bags of the episode 200 coffee, what a shame : )

However did that happen!?


----------



## Earlepap

As a way of penny pinching I've tried to cut my coffee consumption down and haven't renewed my sub. Gutted to miss 200 though, I bet it'll be special.


----------



## Earlepap

[Edit]

Whoops, wrong thread.


----------



## jimrobo

nice work gary!! I've just renewed mine today....I've never had one of the milestone ones and I thought it was time to see what all the fuss was about!


----------



## Danm

I ordered my first 12 week subs yesterday. ....then quickly emailed Steve to make sure that it would start from this week!!


----------



## garydyke1

Kenya Karatina AA, Struggled a little with this one on the v60. 96C starting temp, 20g / 333g

Started at my normal point of setting 18, aroma was a touch roasty but cutting through that as it cooled was a familiar orangy sweetness which I've detected in African coffees of the past. Tasted ok, little bit of sweetness , not overly bright, nothing to wow me, maybe a touch bovril , i knew there was more here. The lack of acidty and syrupy mouthfeel lead me to believe over extracted. This wasnt light and delicate. Aroma = 6 , taste = 5.5

Changed the grind to 21 repeated everything as before. This time aroma was even more generic, though not as roasty. No orange. Tasted was bitter, with overwelming bright acidty! No sweetness at all. grind too coarse , way too coarse. Aroma = 4.5 , taste 2.5

Will try setting 16 tomorrow and repeat exactly

Hows everyone else getting on with this?


----------



## PolarBearDave

Haven't dare open mine yet after my debacle with last week's. Doesn't sound like its going to make a great espresso - think I need to branch out my coffee making methods!


----------



## garydyke1

Im sure I am at fault here! I need another attempt or 3 to dial in


----------



## Obsy

I've just signed up for the 12 week sub as I haven't the cash for the 12 month one. Looking forward to trying to develop my simplistic palate


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> Kenya Karatina AA, Struggled a little with this one on the v60. 96C starting temp, 20g / 333g
> 
> Started at my normal point of setting 18, aroma was a touch roasty but cutting through that as it cooled was a familiar orangy sweetness which I've detected in African coffees of the past. Tasted ok, little bit of sweetness , not overly bright, nothing to wow me, maybe a touch bovril , i knew there was more here. The lack of acidty and syrupy mouthfeel lead me to believe over extracted. This wasnt light and delicate. Aroma = 6 , taste = 5.5
> 
> Changed the grind to 21 repeated everything as before. This time aroma was even more generic, though not as roasty. No orange. Tasted was bitter, with overwelming bright acidty! No sweetness at all. grind too coarse , way too coarse. Aroma = 4.5 , taste 2.5
> 
> Will try setting 16 tomorrow and repeat exactly
> 
> Hows everyone else getting on with this?


As an update on setting 16 - the sheer pungency of aroma on both the grounds and end brew were enough to convince me I've been grinding way too coarse for this coffee, jaffacakes spring to mind and I havent eaten one for years!

The cup was the best yet, more in line with Steve's descriptors. Still room possibly to go a tiny bit finer (way finer than any other coffee in the past). Aroma = 7, taste = 6.5

Incidentally today at work I had an accidental miracle brew with the aeropress and this coffee. 14g was lovingly ground in the porlex and added to the aero. I then poured in approx 30ml water , let it bloom , then added another 210ml. Seconds later I knocked the aero with my workbag and lost approx 1/5th of the water and Godknows how much of the coffee. The grounds prevented me from screwing the cap/filter on, so I bunged it all into my cup, washed the aero, re added the water and grounds back in and let it steep for my original 4 min target. The whole event took about 6.5-7 minutes , I was dreading the worst.

The resulting cup was stunning. Orange and Jelly Tots clear as day and a lovely sweet finish with mouthwatering acidty. So it would seem the key is to vary the brew ratio, temperature and agitation mid-way through for best results!!! Aroma = 7.5 , taste = 8


----------



## panzanella

I'm very tempted to try and recreate that! How many clicks from burr lock-up was the porlex?


----------



## garydyke1

Lol, good luck!

9 clicks from lock-up


----------



## panzanella

Interesting! 14g of Karatina ground in Porlex set 9 clicks from lock-up.

t=0:00 Grinds into inverted aeropress with 30ml of 88 degC water and left to bloom

t=0:50 Added another 210ml of water

t=3:45 Onto mug #1 and plunge halfway

t=4:00 Invert again onto desk

t=6:45 Onto mug #2 and plunge so that air just meets top of grounds

t=7:00 Start tasting (trying to compare at similar temps)

Mug #1 is orangey, sweet and tasty but mug #2 is much brighter and juicy. It's almost like the orangeyness of mug #1 is from zest; more oily flavours than the water-based juice from the segments in mug #2.

The puck was almost completely stratified; the top ~15% (away from the paper) was almost all fines and the rest was coarse sand texture.

I read somewhere that compounds in coffee extract in order: fruit acids, Maillard compounds, sweetness, generic bitterness/roasty flavours. How did mug #2 end up with higher acid/sweetness and acid/bitterness?

I can only think that the coarse grinds need the time between 4-7 mins to give up their fruit acids properly, and the flavour of mug #1 is dominated by the fines that have overextracted and do not let their fruit acids shine.


----------



## garydyke1

So episode 200 then. 2 red packets plopped into my door mat on Saturday morning, initially after opening I felt a touch of dissapointment, dunno why, anyway for some reason I assumed it was going to be something more distinctive, out there or crazy.

Upon watching the episode though I feel more positive, I know the coffee will be super tasty & crikey £12.50 a bag!!! Must be a super small lot.

As I have 500g I can really explore this as brewed and espresso. Just need to have patience and wait until at least Wednesday to open one of the bags!


----------



## jimrobo

mine came through my door today! I am unsure whether to let it rest for a few days or get stuck into it tomorrow?!?! decisions decisions!


----------



## MikeHag

I'm currently drinking Has Bean beans roasted 15 Aug and they are beautiful. I say wait if you can


----------



## MWJB

panzanella said:


> Interesting! 14g of Karatina ground in Porlex set 9 clicks from lock-up.
> 
> t=0:00 Grinds into inverted aeropress with 30ml of 88 degC water and left to bloom
> 
> t=0:50 Added another 210ml of water
> 
> t=3:45 Onto mug #1 and plunge halfway
> 
> t=4:00 Invert again onto desk
> 
> t=6:45 Onto mug #2 and plunge so that air just meets top of grounds
> 
> t=7:00 Start tasting (trying to compare at similar temps)
> 
> Mug #1 is orangey, sweet and tasty but mug #2 is much brighter and juicy. It's almost like the orangeyness of mug #1 is from zest; more oily flavours than the water-based juice from the segments in mug #2.
> 
> The puck was almost completely stratified; the top ~15% (away from the paper) was almost all fines and the rest was coarse sand texture.
> 
> I read somewhere that compounds in coffee extract in order: fruit acids, Maillard compounds, sweetness, generic bitterness/roasty flavours. How did mug #2 end up with higher acid/sweetness and acid/bitterness?
> 
> I can only think that the coarse grinds need the time between 4-7 mins to give up their fruit acids properly, and the flavour of mug #1 is dominated by the fines that have overextracted and do not let their fruit acids shine.


I think to some degree you skewed the result here. Mug #1 would have contained the heavier components & oils that surpressed the brighter juicier flavours. Mug #2 would have had lighter components, but cleverly you eliminated the likelyhood of the lightest, bitter watery components by keeping that in the Aeropress.

I did an experiment with 2 Aeropresseses..eses...es where I did everything the same for each but, non inverted, let the first part of the extraction go & discarded it on one brew, both timed the same, same dose, tasting temp, same starting temp...I felt the heavier oilier feel of the intact extraction damped the brighter acidic flavours somewhat. Both brews were slightly under...I could pretend that I did that deliberately, in fact I will! ;-) I was toying with the idea of getting the best "cut" of the brew...as a brew/shot that is "under", is only really considered so on the palate, if the early part of the extraction isn't balanced by the sweeter later part (if the actual coffee is sweet enough, plenty of folk might actually like a shot/brew on the "under" side,


----------



## garydyke1

Yum yum yum . My last 12g of Karatina AA. The best brew I have made (always the way). 11 days since roast and at its peak for me.

v60-01 setting 17 on maestro+. 96.5c water. 50 seconds bloom with 28g water. Then proceeded with a flood and drain cycle, approx 20g at a time, never breaching the high-tide mark. Last 20g washed the 2mm of ''high and dry'' grinds back down to finish on a completely flat bed. Probably about 4 mins total, yielding a 195g drink.

Allowed it to cool for 10 mins and it opened up into orange deliciousness, sweet but not cloying & perky acidity. Very clean on the finish


----------



## MWJB

Hi Gary,

So what was that, about a 5.5% starting brew ratio?


----------



## MikeHag

MWJB said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> So what was that, about a 5.5% starting brew ratio?


How does your percentage system work MW?


----------



## MWJB

Hi Mike,

Gary finished with 195g in the cup ("...yielding a 195g drink"), the grinds would have retained 2g of water, probably a little over, per 1g of coffee.

So...

12g*2.25 (est.) = 27g (+/- 2-3g)

27g retained water + 195 = 222g (+/- 2-3g)

12g grinds/222g starting water = 0.054

...of course, if Gary started with 195g of water that would be nearer the 6% mark?

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## garydyke1

12g coffee , 215g of water about 55g per litre


----------



## garydyke1

As I had no other coffee , I reluctantly cracked open one of my two bags of the Costa Rica Pira Tarazu 2012. (The other bag will be rested for at least 1 week)

18g , PID set to 92c. 24 second shot, producing 27.5g. Crema-city, only just fitted in the espresso cup!

Stonking! Light mouthfeel , delicate sweetness , floral and clean. Touch of caramel and toffee-apple on the finish. Wonderful espresso, up there with some of the best this year so far.

Tightened the grind to the smallest fraction I could manage to slow the next shot down a few seconds, 24 seconds doesnt normally yield the best shots on Brewtus so I expect there is better to come.... will see how I get on.


----------



## MikeHag

MWJB said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Gary finished with 195g in the cup ("...yielding a 195g drink"), the grinds would have retained 2g of water, probably a little over, per 1g of coffee.
> 
> So...
> 
> 12g*2.25 (est.) = 27g (+/- 2-3g)
> 
> 27g retained water + 195 = 222g (+/- 2-3g)
> 
> 12g grinds/222g starting water = 0.054
> 
> ...of course, if Gary started with 195g of water that would be nearer the 6% mark?
> 
> Cheers, Mark.


Aah, I see. It's the same using a brewing ratio format e.g. 16:1 (water:grinds), or 60g of grinds per kg of water, except expressed as a percentage. Thanks.


----------



## MWJB

Sure, I just find it quicker to think about it as % as we're normally talking about hundreds of g of water & ?/100ths of that amount in grinds, so the zeros all cancel out, 600g water * 6% (60g/l) is then 6*6 = 36g dose, same when working out brew water...if I have 24g grinds, 24g/6 = 4, or 400g starting brew water.

57g/l & 63g/l both mean that I have to reach for the calculator...;-)


----------



## Mal

I've started on the Costa Rica Pira Tarazu 2012 too. As a brewed coffee I'm finding areal split personality in this one. Initially it's light and floral with a bit of a tea thing going on, then the big caramel sweetness and apple acidity kicks in. I can't say it's really knocking me out but it is very drinkable and complex. I've not found a great deal of variation between brew methods getting similar results from the aeropress and as a pourover. I've not played around too much with grind and times yet but not really felt the need.


----------



## garydyke1

Having no scales could be the reason for not enjoying the brew efforts with Pira Tarazu today. Roasty and bitter! Rather than throwing good beans into this frustrating guesswork I reverted to espresso, the grind setting couldnt have changed so much from yesterday , could it?

30 second shot , looked a similar volume as yesterday but again quite roasty, from taste alone , i'm tempted to updose a tad and coarsen the grind to keep the same flow rate, never usually have to do this with Has Bean coffee.

Now this coffee has settled a little I'm wondering if its a little on the dark side of medium roast. The bag I opened had mega-inflated compared to the second unopened one, my experience from the Has Bean day is generally the darker the roast the more the bag inflates prior to opening....some bag/ roast variation could be at play


----------



## jimrobo

opened mine this morning. Had a friend over for coffee. A quick flying one cup turned into several each and much coffee contentment! Best coffee I've turned out by a country mile. Tempted to order he 2Kg greens for a special occassion


----------



## Outlaw333

I think I said it already but I am really noticing a trend towards the darker end with Has Bean for the last 6 months or so, it seems to be getting darker and darker too. My bag of San Rafael Natural Red Bourbon is very roasty and showing a fair glazing of oil all over, the Guji Natural is great as espresso but too dark for brewed to my taste, Finca De Licho is actually spot on and really delicious but the Yirg which on the roasting notes says Light Light Light even that is well on the roasty side, Most of the coffees on site if you read the roasting notes, seem to come with the 'medium dark' stamp.


----------



## fatboyslim

My recent bag of Kebel Kerchi Guji was really light, very nice as brewed. Perhaps Steve hasn't forgiven you Nick for saying his Nic. Pacamara natural was too dark so he is over roasting all your orders


----------



## Outlaw333

That did inspire a brand new and delicious roast profile for it though!


----------



## jimrobo

I had my first proper god shot this afternoon with the tarrazu. I thought I was too fine at first because it came through a bit slow then at about 15s the drips turned into the perfect single stream out of the portafilter. I looked underneath and there was perfect vivid tiger striping throughout. Stopped pretty much exactly on 30 as it started to blonde. No channelling/perfect uniform saturation on the bottom of the portafilter.....just the perfect extraction! One of those you know is going to be good. It didn't disappoint! It was the best shot I've ever pulled!!! It was so balanced. It lasted seconds I couldn't stop drinking it!!


----------



## jimbow

fatboyslim said:


> My recent bag of Kebel Kerchi Guji was really light, very nice as brewed. Perhaps Steve hasn't forgiven you Nick for saying his Nic. Pacamara natural was too dark so he is over roasting all your orders


Interesting. Mine was surprisingly dark, to the extent where it was difficult to get a good brew from it. I found the roast became less prominent in the taste the longer it rested.


----------



## fatboyslim

jimbow said:


> Interesting. Mine was surprisingly dark, to the extent where it was difficult to get a good brew from it. I found the roast became less prominent in the taste the longer it rested.


I have some left jimbow, shall I take a picture of roast to compare?


----------



## jimbow

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## jimbow

Here are mine:


----------



## fatboyslim

Here is mine, unfortunately I'm not sure the picture shows exactly how light it is but compared to Jailbreak or Bolivian Copacabana (favourite coffee at the moment) it certainly seems like a light roast.

Roasted 11th September (after Andy left).


----------



## garydyke1

the Costa Rica Pira Tarazu is tasting pretty good today, I know the coffee is outstanding & have been in Brussels for 4 days -the rest has done it good. There is still an element of roasty smell and taste however, and, a couple of beans are showing oils. I have another unopened bag, im preying it isnt as dark a roast!

I came back from Brussels with 500g of OR Espresso ''Bleu'' houseblend which was chocolately and balanced and 250g of Askum coffee's onsite roast of a Kedabo Sidamo

http://www.orcoffee.be/

http://www.aksumcoffeehouse.com/


----------



## fatboyslim

Wow! Not often have I been so surprised when trying a coffee as espresso after getting good results with brewing. HB Sidamo Kebel Kerchi Guji Natural makes a fantastic brewed coffee in the CCD.

Perhaps one of the best brewed coffees I've tasted in awhile. Such a unique flavour and so sweet and moreish.

Just tried to dial in Kebel Kerchi as espresso and first shot was slightly too slow (35 seconds) and second shot was slightly too fast (20 seconds). I sampled each one to see where it was taste-wise.

Each was awful, I couldn't actually handle how badly it tasted., like overly powerful blueberry flavouring. Really not enjoyable at all. I don't want to waste any more of this coffee as espresso so it'll be just for brewed.

Has anyone had any success with this coffee as espresso?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Wow! Not often have I been so surprised when trying a coffee as espresso after getting good results with brewing. HB Sidamo Kebel Kerchi Guji Natural makes a fantastic brewed coffee in the CCD.
> 
> Perhaps one of the best brewed coffees I've tasted in awhile. Such a unique flavour and so sweet and moreish.
> 
> Just tried to dial in Kebel Kerchi as espresso and first shot was slightly too slow (35 seconds) and second shot was slightly too fast (20 seconds). I sampled each one to see where it was taste-wise.
> 
> Each was awful, I couldn't actually handle how badly it tasted., like overly powerful blueberry flavouring. Really not enjoyable at all. I don't want to waste any more of this coffee as espresso so it'll be just for brewed.
> 
> Has anyone had any success with this coffee as espresso?


Yes :

My notes when it was IMM

''Today 18.5g a couple of notches coarser, 24 seconds and 32g output was just the ticket. This coffee likes it faster and longer. Cup of pure sweet blueberry, as for the same through milk, well the result is sheer heaven, bubblegum-milkshake.'' PID was set to 92C.

You wont be using the same water as me however, as we all know this makes a huge difference sadly


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Yes :
> 
> My notes when it was IMM
> 
> ''Today 18.5g a couple of notches coarser, 24 seconds and 32g output was just the ticket. This coffee likes it faster and longer. Cup of pure sweet blueberry, as for the same through milk, well the result is sheer heaven, bubblegum-milkshake.''


Bah I've been totally put off trying this in the cherub anymore, this was worse than some of those 'ok for latte art' shots I pulled at Extract. You couldn't screw your face up enough to cope with how bad my dialing-in shots were.

Must have a very tight extraction band where it tastes good.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Bah I've been totally put off trying this in the cherub anymore, this was worse than some of those 'ok for latte art' shots I pulled at Extract. You couldn't screw your face up enough to cope with how bad my dialing-in shots were.
> 
> Must have a very tight extraction band where it tastes good.


Indeed a narrow-ish band :

''18g , 30 seconds 28g output was too intense, producing ''tacky-tongue'', sour bitter salty sweet colliding into madness. Reducing the dose and going finer was more of the same only with way more of the bitter and a hint of bovril.''


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Indeed a narrow-ish band :
> 
> ''18g , 30 seconds 28g output was too intense, producing ''tacky-tongue'', sour bitter salty sweet colliding into madness. Reducing the dose and going finer was more of the same only with way more of the bitter and a hint of bovril.''


Ha ha ha ha I've noticed quite a few people using the bovril descriptor lately and its by far my favourite. Like Steve's descriptor of strawberries covered in horse manure.

My question is is it actually worth wasting the 2-3 shots to get that 1 bang on shot when I only have about 100g left...?

CCD brews of it are just so excellent with slightly forgiving if grind isn't bang on.


----------



## garydyke1

Probably not, it isnt cheap stuff!


----------



## tribs

I had some unbelievable espresso shots with the Kebel Kerchi Guji. Will buy some more if any left when my supplies run a bit lower.


----------



## tribs

My dialling in shot of the Karatina AA this morning was fantastic. 28g from 18.5g in 28 secs @ 92C. Searing acidity with a touch of sweetness.

I know Steve doesn't like this as Espresso, but its right up my street.


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> Having no scales could be the reason for not enjoying the brew efforts with Pira Tarazu today. Roasty and bitter! Rather than throwing good beans into this frustrating guesswork I reverted to espresso, the grind setting couldnt have changed so much from yesterday , could it?
> 
> 30 second shot , looked a similar volume as yesterday but again quite roasty, from taste alone , i'm tempted to updose a tad and coarsen the grind to keep the same flow rate, never usually have to do this with Has Bean coffee.
> 
> Now this coffee has settled a little I'm wondering if its a little on the dark side of medium roast. The bag I opened had mega-inflated compared to the second unopened one, my experience from the Has Bean day is generally the darker the roast the more the bag inflates prior to opening....some bag/ roast variation could be at play


Well i just opened my 2nd bag, and this is definately not as dark a roast! The smell is zero roastyness and all stone fruit / kumqats and fruit tea : ) I suspect a problem for espresso but a joy for brewed...how very different from bag no1

- I would go as far to say the 2nd bag is slightly under-roasted!


----------



## lookseehear

I hadn't used the Pira Tarazu for espresso yet so I thought I'd change that this morning. Wasn't sure what grind setting the Royal was at so thought I'd just pull a shot to see. Zero wdt - not the prettiest pour but 30g from 18g in 28s at 93 degrees and it tasted stunning.

Initially I was disappointed by the lack of body but then I had a quick look at the tasting notes on the bag and saw that it isn't meant to be a big bodied coffee. The green apple acidity was bang on - almost too much but 5 minutes later I was still tasting it. I'm going to pull a couple more shots with it tomorrow, I want to pull out a bit more sweetness to balance the acidity. A bit finer and slower maybe?


----------



## garydyke1

Try 92c and pull it 33-35 seconds, about as small an adjustment as you can make on the beast to start


----------



## garydyke1

Made a 20g into 333g v60 of the Tarrazu. First attempt making a larger brew with this 2nd bag. Now I know Steve denys any difference between bags for IMM but this is 100% Gods-honest-truth lighter roasted than bag number 1, behaves like a completely different coffee.

The end brew was waaaaay underextracted but still sweet, clean and went down very easily. Red grapes coming through for me again.

I have so much coffee now , all my brews will be 20g minimum. 2.5 bags of IMM coffees and 2 bags of the coffee purchased in brussels. Still at least it will all be properly rested


----------



## garydyke1

Just gave the Tarrazu the '50 second ristretto' treatment, ok well it was 41 seconds but hey.

26.9g from 17.9

First drips hit the cup on 15 seconds and developed into Copper / mohogany coloured tiger striping

Rush of flavours explode onto palate. Oaky red wine, mint (!), brown sugar, apple acidity is muted but mouthfeel is smooth and coats the mouth. Finish goes on for ages and I can still taste oak. Mint is a rare note in coffee, Only ever had it once before, but it was definately there.


----------



## tribs

Tarrazu 18g > 25g in 34secs, best shot yet of this. It was really smooth and I would agree on the oak, with a little bite of acidity. Balanced sweetness and complex.

Shots are getting better with this and I can't help but feel the rest has really done it wonders, as it has with a lot of beans lately. I may have to revise my optimal rest time upwards, especially with Has bean style bags which are resealable and so easy to keep fresh.


----------



## garydyke1

My Tarrazu is past it now for brewed, is dominated by oaky-woodiness, even with updosing, however it is certainly in the peak stage for espresso.

Just opened El Retiro and the smell is honey honey honey and little else! Quite a sweet syrupy coffee , not enough acidity in my first v60 brew. Cant wait to get this into Brewtus as I think espresso is where it will shine (El Salvador bourbon as good espresso theres a shock). I had a shot of this at Tapped and Packed , and the honey sweetness was balanced with some quite fruity acidity


----------



## tribs

I never really got on with the Tarrazu for brewed TBH, but then I'm a bit impatient. If I can't get it right after a couple of goes brewed, I move it to espresso. If I don't get on with it there, I move it back to brewed. I am happy with the Tarrazu as espresso









I too just opened the El Retiro. What a wonderful aroma! As you say mostly honey, but there is a little roastiness in mine. I wonder how many batches they get through for IMM?

First go in the Aeropress and the bloom smells fantastic. During the steep I had another little sniff and had the urge to stop short. 2mins30 and plunge. No acidity and not much sweetness. I had to add a splash of milk. Will try a longer steep and then an non-inverted 30-30-30 if that doesn't work out before placing it in line for espresso.


----------



## tribs

I tried another approach. I was sure a longer steep would just dull everything further, so I reduced the amount of water by a quarter and reduced the steep even further.

14g, ~7 clicks on the porlex. 35g bloom 30 secs. Top up to 150g. Steep 1 min. Plunge complete at 1:30min. Not a lot on the nose, but the flavour is much improved with some of the honey sweetness and smidgen of acidity.


----------



## RolandG

tribs said:


> I wonder how many batches they get through for IMM?


Each week's In My Mug is done in 2 or occasionally 3 roasts, and uses about 2 full sacks of coffee









-- Sent from my Palm Pre3 using Forums


----------



## tribs

Wow, just pulled another shot of the Tarrazu. I coarsened the grind and got a more conventional 29g in 27 secs. Incredible sweetness, like Gary says, brown sugar, not overly rich like caramel, but so so smooth with light white grape acidity, no oak this time, a hint of marzipan on the nose.

Incidentally, I think I may have got around the problem where the temp creeps a little high during the shot as the PID blips the element. As it starts to rise opening the steam valve stops it in its tracks. My guess is that the loss of pressure relieves the OPV allowing cold water from the tank into the boiler. It might have helped pull such a fantastic shot.


----------



## garydyke1

RolandG said:


> Each week's In My Mug is done in 2 or occasionally 3 roasts, and uses about 2 full sacks of coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Sent from my Palm Pre3 using Forums


Are they then blended to remove any bag variation?


----------



## Danm

Opened the El Reitro yesterday and used for espresso.

Slow seems to be the way. Three shots so far all 18.5g producing 27g in 35secs.

Only difference has been the brew temp with the cooler side (possibly just under) the generally acceptable range being best.

Gets lost in milk imo.


----------



## RolandG

garydyke1 said:


> Are they then blended to remove any bag variation?


Not generally - the roasts are always carefully judged to match each other. For In My Mug, slight variation between bags is most likely to be from things that occur after bagging - whether the valve works correctly or jams, how long the bag is sealed for, etc.


----------



## garydyke1

Danm said:


> Opened the El Reitro yesterday and used for espresso.
> 
> Slow seems to be the way. Three shots so far all 18.5g producing 27g in 35secs.
> 
> Only difference has been the brew temp with the cooler side (possibly just under) the generally acceptable range being best.
> 
> Gets lost in milk imo.


Having tonsillitis means my taste buds are only 50% and swallowing is difficult, however I must plough through my excess stocks of coffee. This being one of them. With an 18g dose in the 18g VST I can only get a reasonable flow at a grind level which takes 30-35 seconds to give me 27/28g. The end result is a very thick , gloopy , syrupy espresso/ristretto. Too intense, no clarity. Im going to try reducing dose and grinding finer, and, then increasing dose and grinding courser and catalogue results. This coffee isnt very dense so 19g dose will be a real struggle to fit in the VST


----------



## garydyke1

The El Retiro, after spending some more time brewing it, is quite one dimentional. Honey front end, tiny hint of acidity and then chocolate on the finish., pretty much exactly how Steve describes. This v60 im drinking was 20g brewed with 333g water (bloom drips omitted) with very hot starting water of 97.5c. Smooth honey all the way with muted acidity. Actually quite soothing to my sore throat!

I had more success as espresso by updosing by 0.5g and going a lot coarser and running a more diluted shot (from a TDS POV, thinner mouthfeel). So 18.5-19g into 31-32g in approx 30 seconds. Every shot with my normal parameters left me wanting to add about 10ml of hot water to thin it out a little!


----------



## garydyke1

Honduras Finca Cerro Azul Washed. Now this is a very interesting coffee. Opened this morning 9 days past roast. Opening the bag was hit with a waft of sweet cigars blended with heering cherry liqeur and a sprinkling of a naturally processed coffee......

v60 20g , 333g water. After the (huge) bloom I noticed the water ran through this coffee like I had the grind setting for french press in error. Over all brew finished about 60 seconds quicker than normal for the same grind setting. Assumed it would be sink-fodder. Wrong

My tasting notes read - ''Natural, cigar, funk, sweet then sour cherry'' then as it cooled ''sweet and boozy, unique, interesting, acidity balances, not thin but clean. Cherry liqeur. Yummy'

Then noticed I drunk the whole lot searching for (and finding) more and more descriptors.

This will be interesting as espresso, im bracing myself for having to grind super fine


----------



## fatboyslim

Gary we may have to limit super tasters such as yourself to a meager 4 descriptors per coffee, otherwise things may get out of hand.

boozy marmalade with unequal measures of whiskey, cigars and rock n' roll!


----------



## garydyke1

The espresso ROCKS! cherry cherry cherry. Steves descriptors of glacie cherry is spot on. Acidity and sweetness in harmony. Not really any of the funk I got in the brewed either, much much cleaner.

18g into 29g in 24/25 seconds. Im not going to touch the grind setting


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> boozy marmalade with unequal measures of whiskey, cigars and rock n' roll!


This sounds like a wild night in


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> The espresso ROCKS! cherry cherry cherry. Steves descriptors of glacie cherry is spot on. Acidity and sweetness in harmony. Not really any of the funk I got in the brewed either, much much cleaner.
> 
> 18g into 29g in 24/25 seconds. Im not going to touch the grind setting


CCD of the Honduras this morning was extremely informally produced. 20.2g coffee (!) @ maestro+ setting 3 clicks coarser than the v60 yesterday, 3? seconds bloom with 39g water @ 9?C , then 331g total added and lid placed on. approx 4 min steep & 50 seconds ish draw down.

Less aromatics than v60, but much more rounded sweetness and reined-in acidity. Not as obviously 'cherry' in flavour and little more of the chocolate. Drinking it cold again is superb. It seems like with this coffee I can do no wrong


----------



## MWJB

GaryDyke wrote: "Less aromatics than v60, but much more rounded sweetness and reined-in acidity. Not as obviously 'cherry' in flavour and little more of the chocolate. Drinking it cold again is superb. It seems like with this coffee I can do no wrong"

I've noticed similar with some CCD brews & wondering what to attribute this to. Have you tried not doing any "steep" with the CCD and using it like a regular pourover?


----------



## garydyke1

I tried a few methods when I first was given the CCD. Varying levels of grind and steep time. Fine and short gave me flat bland results, very very coarse and long gave me weak unbalanced results, I get greatest level of success somewhere in between.

Not tried it as a pour over method, seeing as im almost out of v60 papers I might just do that next week


----------



## tribs

I had a French Press with the El Retiro yesterday which was really good. Sweet honey, but with a Chicken soup element. Delicious.

Also had a good cappa with it, this morning. Sweet honey and smooth milk chocolate. Any more milk and it'd be lost though, I reckon.

Tried a generic drip with the Honduras and the Waitrose / Carreg water and it was really refreshing. Clean and sweet with cigarbox and some funk bubbling through on the palate. No cherry though.


----------



## tribs

I just had the El Retiro from the Aeropress. And there on the finish, Glace Cherry, clear as day. Bonkers.


----------



## garydyke1

tribs said:


> I had a French Press with the El Retiro yesterday which was really good. Sweet honey, but with a Chicken soup element. Delicious.
> 
> Also had a good cappa with it, this morning. Sweet honey and smooth milk chocolate. Any more milk and it'd be lost though, I reckon.
> 
> Tried a generic drip with the Honduras and the Waitrose / Carreg water and it was really refreshing. Clean and sweet with cigarbox and some funk bubbling through on the palate. No cherry though.


Glad the water worked out for you. I find it is one less variable to worry about & I know I cant blame the water for my failure to dial in


----------



## garydyke1

My taste buds are firing on all cylinders today.

Honduras. 18g into 30g, 26 seconds. bittersweet chocolate aroma with bright fruity hints...palate is dominated by marzipan and cherry, caramel on the finish. The acidity is red apples, washington red to be specific, with a shoulder of glacie cherry in the aftertaste. This coffee is developing every day into something new and different from the previous days, Ive not touched the grind setting what so ever & extractions have been consistant in all humidities

Im going to buy this coffee again and prey the roast profile is identical because Has Bean have NAILED this one .

If I owned a coffee shop I would have this on guess espresso AND the brew bar, I love it that much!


----------



## tribs

I'm not sure how much difference the water made. I made an equally good AP brew with the Honduras yesterday using 100% tap water.

I will probably stick with it though, as you say, it is one less variable to worry about. The water here is devoid of minerals, but it is generally also very low in chlorine, clean and tastes very good. Every now and then, though, the waterboard can switch supply from somewhere else. I recall filling the bath not so long ago and it having an odd blue green tinge to it. A sure sign of chloramines, apparently.


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah they often use Chloramines over Chlorine because Chlorine being a gas is much trickier to keep suspended in water, Chloramines with their addition of Nitrogen and Hydrogen atoms(ammonia basically) remain in a liquid state + they are harder to detect by smell/taste. The downside is they are potentially more harmful. I won't go any more geeky as I'll get boring! (I'm a fishkeeper I love water chemistry!)


----------



## Outlaw333

If you want Chlorine/Choramine free water without losing desirable trace elements, you could get one of these bad boys, http://www.devotedly-discus.co.uk/acatalog/DD_HMA_80-C.html Yeah I know it looks like an R/O unit but without the R/O membrane and working in a totally different way, this thing won't strip the goodies out of the water. You have to run them pretty slow but it's quicker than a Brita.


----------



## garydyke1

Really really enjoyed a v60 of the Limoncillo Longberry this morning.

Apple and pear acidity, a touch of shredded-wheat and a molecule or two of spearmint(!), slightly dry finish.

Really thirst quenching and went down far too well. Looking forward to an espresso of it later


----------



## garydyke1

...and the espresso is also delicious. Bright acidity, gorgeous mouthfeel. clean, almost dry finish which I have noted in other Lemoncillo output.

I have to say the past 2 IMMs have been extremely well suited to espresso, behaving impecably and getting better and better through days 7-14 post roasting.

Also seem to be favouring short extractions (24-26 seconds) since swapping to 100% waitrose essential water for my machine...results have been spectacular, bright, refreshing, sweet and clean, and, trouncing all previous shots with the same coffee using filtered tap water (which seemed to favour 30 second + extractions.)


----------



## Danm

I had what i can only describe as a godshot yesterday of the Limoncillo Longberry yesterday.

It wasn't even the flavour, it was more the mouthfeel and total sensation which blew me away. The only way I can describe it would be to imagine what those sorbets that Heston Blumenthal makes with liquid nitrogen. It was so light it was there and then gone The acidity was so crisp it almost felt 'cold' if that is possible.

Very interesting what Gary said about mint&#8230;. The closest I can get to describing this crazy sensation was when you have a polo mint or mouthwash and then inhale air through pursed lips&#8230;that cold sensation&#8230;

Amazing!


----------



## garydyke1

Danm said:


> I had what i can only describe as a godshot yesterday of the Limoncillo Longberry yesterday.
> 
> It wasn't even the flavour, it was more the mouthfeel and total sensation which blew me away. The only way I can describe it would be to imagine what those sorbets that Heston Blumenthal makes with liquid nitrogen. It was so light it was there and then gone The acidity was so crisp it almost felt 'cold' if that is possible.
> 
> Very interesting what Gary said about mint&#8230;. The closest I can get to describing this crazy sensation was when you have a polo mint or mouthwash and then inhale air through pursed lips&#8230;that cold sensation&#8230;
> 
> Amazing!


It was being reminded of mint, rather than actual mint flavour if that makes sense. Only having 1 shot of espresso and 1 brewed coffee of the Longberry, zero dialling in and being chuffed with the results , I suspect this next week will be a love affair with it


----------



## Danm

garydyke1 said:


> It was being reminded of mint, rather than actual mint flavour if that makes sense. Only having 1 shot of espresso and 1 brewed coffee of the Longberry, zero dialling in and being chuffed with the results , I suspect this next week will be a love affair with it


agree..for me it was all about the sensation. Menthol comes to mind; very clean and then dissappaiting with an almost alcohol dryness


----------



## Danm

Has anyone started on '204' yet?

Opened the bag last night without actually getting round to pulling a shot.

Strong licorice aroma coming through


----------



## garydyke1

Have opened 204.

Ugly to work with as espresso! It behaved like stale coffee, with the urge to updose and grind finer I resisted.

Shot 1 18g into 28g in 23(!) seconds (same setting as the Nic. Longberry) = aroma of anise , marzipan and cherry. Bright, pineapple-ish-acidity wincingly sharp. Then salty wave of a mid-palate almost with meaty hints and then a dark choc finish but in a fizzing way! Bizzare

Shot 2 (finer grind) 18g into 30g in 27 seconds = The same but more rounded, different fruits coming into play and dominant choc on finish.

This is going to need some work to dial-in!


----------



## Mal

I'm finding this difficult to get right as a brew. Or rather it's more that small tweaks seem to result in quite marked differences that I'm not even sure what right would be. I've certainly had a few brews that have been downright weird with that meaty thing that Gary mentioned. Other's have been closer to the jammy dodger, Steve mentioned with a malty fruity thing going on. If I had to drink decaf there are worse choices and it's certainly and interesting coffee but I don't think this will convert me to a caffeine free life. Even more so seeing as it's competing for mug time with Hasbean's Kenyan Tagu and Costa Rican Herbazu which are both stonkingly good.


----------



## lookseehear

I've definitely got the odd meaty hint too. I've been using Matt Perger's v60 recipe almost exclusively recently and getting on really well. I find that if you let it cool a bit more than you would normally it sweetens up a lot.

The beans look a bit weird though!


----------



## tribs

I've been using the same method with the Aeropress and getting great results also. 2 brews with the 204 and both quite different. The first I did as Steve suggested and drunk while watching the video. It was sweet like gomme syrup with a bit of bovril. Sounds terrible but was pretty tasty. Goes really well with milk. It hadn't occured to me at all when Steve dropped the bombshell.

The second brew I did last night. I got toffee and sugared almonds / marzipan. Really delicious.


----------



## tribs

Going back a couple of IMM's.

I've been disappointed with the Honduras IMM 202 as espresso as I was getting bitter shots. I had put this down to channelling as I was getting terrible pours. I decided to calibrate my brew thermometer this morning and found it was reading 1.5C lower than expected. I had used this to calibrate my PID so my shots at 92C were actually ~93.5C.

I decided to give it another go and started from scratch fully redistributing to avoid any channelling (I still didn't get the best pour) and I was dialled in for Nicaragua IMM 203 so I got a 100% ristretto in about 35 secs. It was so sweet and intense with a tingle of cherry acidity. Not outright cherry which I got from an AeroPress last week. Anyway, it was fantastic.

I then did the same with the Nic. 30g exactly in 25 secs. Godshot!! Sweet toffee, marzipan and pear. A little acidity. Who says you can't get decent espresso from light, third wave roast?


----------



## garydyke1

tribs said:


> Going back a couple of IMM's.
> 
> I've been disappointed with the Honduras IMM 202 as espresso as I was getting bitter shots. I had put this down to channelling as I was getting terrible pours. I decided to calibrate my brew thermometer this morning and found it was reading 1.5C lower than expected. I had used this to calibrate my PID so my shots at 92C were actually ~93.5C.
> 
> I decided to give it another go and started from scratch fully redistributing to avoid any channelling (I still didn't get the best pour) and I was dialled in for Nicaragua IMM 203 so I got a 100% ristretto in about 35 secs. It was so sweet and intense with a tingle of cherry acidity. Not outright cherry which I got from an AeroPress last week. Anyway, it was fantastic.
> 
> I then did the same with the Nic. 30g exactly in 25 secs. Godshot!! Sweet toffee, marzipan and pear. A little acidity. Who says you can't get decent espresso from light, third wave roast?


To be honest 92c is more often than not where the tasty action for me. 204 I cannot deal with tho. It remains 100% firmly as 'better for brewed' IMHO


----------



## tribs

Danm said:


> I had what i can only describe as a godshot yesterday of the Limoncillo Longberry yesterday.
> 
> It wasn't even the flavour, it was more the mouthfeel and total sensation which blew me away. The only way I can describe it would be to imagine what those sorbets that Heston Blumenthal makes with liquid nitrogen. It was so light it was there and then gone The acidity was so crisp it almost felt 'cold' if that is possible.


I have just re-read your description after my godshot of this yesterday. It hadn't really registered before that. I agree with the mouthfeel you describe, it's kind of effervescent and sorbet like. Soo smooth and light on the tongue but syrupy and sweet. I've had a couple of shots since that weren't quite as good as the one yesterday, but close.


----------



## garydyke1

tribs said:


> I have just re-read your description after my godshot of this yesterday. It hadn't really registered before that. I agree with the mouthfeel you describe, it's kind of effervescent and sorbet like. Soo smooth and light on the tongue but syrupy and sweet. I've had a couple of shots since that weren't quite as good as the one yesterday, but close.


Sadly my last 18g of the Longberry this afternoon. A beautiful espresso, probably one of the better shots ive had from it. This has evolved into toffee-apple-mint-choc-chip.

An advert to rest coffee for at least 2 weeks!


----------



## garydyke1

Has anyone achieved great success with 204 as espresso????

The closest I have come was a 45 second shot . 18g into 29. The actual sweetness and clarity was good and an accurate representation of the coffee, ie it tastes like the grinds smelled..HOWEVER, the meaty-salty-tang kicks in after a couple of seconds and ruins the enjoyment for me.

I might repeat 18g dose with same grind but run it for 48-50 seconds getting 31-32g.

FYI - this is the closest to zero I have ever had to grind on Roy. Literally 1 inch away from titanium on titanium


----------



## MWJB

GaryDyke wrote: "HOWEVER, the meaty-salty-tang kicks in after a couple of seconds and ruins the enjoyment for me."

Maybe unrelated, maybe not...but I have been wondering about these bovril-like (meat/malt extract type) flavours that pop from time to time, are they perhaps sometimes indicators of an overly concentrated shot/brew. Not "under/over-extracted" in that the yield is ball-park, being not overly acidic/sour, or astringently bitter...just that to get the beans to extract properly means using/ending up with just a little less water & more strength (TDS) than ideal? I have had a couple of brews & shots like this and have found that diluting slightly has on occasion restored them to a very palatable drink. I know bypass brewing is often frowned upon & some might see having to modify their shot as a degree of failure...but I'm just loathe to chuck anything down the sink that I really don't have to! ;-)


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> GaryDyke wrote: "HOWEVER, the meaty-salty-tang kicks in after a couple of seconds and ruins the enjoyment for me."
> 
> Maybe unrelated, maybe not...but I have been wondering about these bovril-like (meat/malt extract type) flavours that pop from time to time, are they perhaps sometimes indicators of an overly concentrated shot/brew. Not "under/over-extracted" in that the yield is ball-park, being not overly acidic/sour, or astringently bitter...just that to get the beans to extract properly means using/ending up with just a little less water & more strength (TDS) than ideal? I have had a couple of brews & shots like this and have found that diluting slightly has on occasion restored them to a very palatable drink. I know bypass brewing is often frowned upon & some might see having to modify their shot as a degree of failure...but I'm just loathe to chuck anything down the sink that I really don't have to! ;-)


I ran the shot for 50 seconds to get my 31.5g output and the salty tang was even worse. Back down to 41 seconds to get 26.5g output was actually quite nice. Ill take quite nice for now!


----------



## fatboyslim

70 second shot time.....Do it!


----------



## thomss

Just packed in 35g of coffee and ran it for 2:10.

Tastes like cornflakes.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim

how are you getting on with the Cherub Thomss?


----------



## thomss

Loving it thanks!

I actually have it at work at the moment and getting some great drinks out of it.

Such a nice chunky solid machine and rock solid, couldn't be happier.


----------



## garydyke1

thomss said:


> Just packed in 35g of coffee and ran it for 2:10.
> 
> Tastes like cornflakes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Crunchy nut?


----------



## thomss

I guess so.


----------



## tribs

The Last of IMM 202 Honduras Cerro Azul today. 10g in a short Aeropress brew around 140g.

I agree with Steve's notes that this is challenging. This last brew gets the essence of this coffee which is cherries. If you nail it, Glace Cherry, but it's not easy to do (for me anyway). I feel that a decent amount of water hardness is essential to get that cherry property and without it I find it a little dull. My best brew typically being one of those muddled efforts that cannot be replicated. It was truly delicious though. I will probably revisit this at some time or other and face the challenge once again. Maybe have another go at espresso also.


----------



## fatboyslim

Ethiopia Kaffa Chiri Washed sounds like a very interesting coffee!

Need to get myself some. Also do you think it would be rude to ask Steve how he extracts his espressos for IMM?

Yield, time etc?


----------



## ronsil

fatboyslim said:


> do you think it would be rude to ask Steve how he extracts his espressos for IMM?
> 
> Yield, time etc?


Go on prove me wrong (again) but I bet he does not weigh his extractions in & out:act-up:


----------



## lookseehear

ronsil said:


> Go on prove me wrong (again) but I bet he does not weigh his extractions in & out:act-up:


Why do you think that? When we were at Hasbean for our roastery day the main thing we were shown is extraction yield and to tweak taste based on weight in and out.

Mark - I think he has been asked before about providing 'recipes' and has said that due to the fact that everyone's machine will be different he didn't want to give out misleading info. Fair enough I guess. It only really makes sense with Square mile because everyone with an 18g VST should theoretically get a similar extraction at the same temp, dose, yield etc.


----------



## fatboyslim

lookseehear said:


> Mark - I think he has been asked before about providing 'recipes' and has said that due to the fact that everyone's machine will be different he didn't want to give out misleading info. Fair enough I guess. It only really makes sense with Square mile because everyone with an 18g VST should theoretically get a similar extraction at the same temp, dose, yield etc.


I know he thinks this but at least giving us his yield and extraction time is a starting point for home users.

I think he said he makes single shots, did you see a single basket when we were there Luke? Probs on the Aurelia?

Its like he offers pre-ground coffee as a way to start the conversation about drinking good coffe. Tell us your extraction recipe to start another even better conversation!


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I know he thinks this but at least giving us his yield and extraction time is a starting point for home users.
> 
> I think he said he makes single shots, did you see a single basket when we were there Luke? Probs on the Aurelia?
> 
> Its like he offers pre-ground coffee as a way to start the conversation about drinking good coffe. Tell us your extraction recipe to start another even better conversation!


He has given me advise on dose and temp in the past when Ive struggled to dial a coffee in.

I would love to see the drinks being made for IMM as a one-off special section on a future IMM


----------



## fatboyslim

Yes me too. Please suggest this Gary


----------



## garydyke1

You guys any comments on the Guatemala El Bosque Red washed Bourbon ?

I have to say another roast nailed and a delicious 'solid' all-round coffee, didnt get a chance to try in milk.

Espresso - the coffee had a strange 'deadband', but either side was heaven.

18g/92C/1.7 ratio 24-27 seconds = bright sweet thirstquenchingly yummy. Choc and red fruits, great silky mouthfeel and acidity.

28-40 seconds couldnt get this to work for me, very strange.

41-50 seconds with 1.5 ratio @91C = deep choc caramel, liquid toffee silky mouthfeel

Brewed - such an easy going coffee, took all sorts of abuse in both v60-01 & v60-02, kantan and aeropress, came out tasty. The core sweetness and chocolate shining through all parameters. Again silky mouthfeel.

Would work well in all manner of blends. Gaz's Glitter pt2, anyone? lol


----------



## fatboyslim

Is the world ready for Gaz's Glitter part2?

I enjoyed the El Bosque in the CCD very much. The chocolate, grape and spicy finish worked brilliantly together.

I've got some Ethiopian Kaffa Chiri on the way


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I've got some Ethiopian Kaffa Chiri on the way


Suprised youre not subscribed yet.

My Kaffa Chiri will be cracked open Monday for my morning v60, lovingly rested for 9 days. Meanwhile 250g of Redbrick remains to see me through till then ; )


----------



## tribs

The Kaffa Chiri was the last of my subscription and I am going to take a sabbatical for a short while. There are too many other beans to try and the weekly bags make it difficult to fit others in. This week I had 8 open bags









Will return to IMM in the near future, but will try a few other roasters offerings as well as revisit some of my favourites in the meantime.


----------



## DaveyB

**This is in reply to the very first post about the Bolivia Copacabana 2012

This is one of my favourites and IMO is at its yummiest when made in a Chemex - with milk (controversial).

That said, my pallet isn't good enough to taste specific fruits but I did notice as the temperature 'cooled down' the overall fruitiness becomes more apparent.

For me my brewing on a Chemex is as follows:

1) 35g ground to a fine (not espresso fine but less than sand like) texture

2) Heat Chemex and thoroughly wash paper

3) Empty 'dirty' water in sink (rather than on the floor - wife may get annoyed)

4) Heat cup with hot water

5) Add grinds to Chemex paper

6) Pour c70-80gs of water and wait 25-30 seconds for bloom

7) Circularly 'slowly' pour water in up to 250gs

8) Once that is all drained through, pour another 250gs of water (like a nodding donkey) - Making a 500ml vat of yummyness

9) Once all done - give it a swirl (Once only) to aerate it

10) This end 2 end process should take no more than 3-4 mins (Steps 6-8). If it's longer or shorter fix your grind accordingly.

11) Empty water from cup

12) Add 4/5s coffee and 1/5 milk

**Enjoy**

I am probably missing something but this is *roughly* how I make it.









What is your technique on the Chemex?


----------



## garydyke1

Kaffa Chiri and I didnt really get along, brews were hit and miss....anyway now on to another lovely lovely Honduras!

Conception is a cup of melted milk chocolate with a touch of praline and cheesecake-biscuity-base. Acidity slightly pineappley more the aftertaste. Only run through the V60 once so far but impressions are : easy-going, forgiving, not complex and a crowd pleaser...perfect for a frosty November morning after feeding our chickens!

I know this will rock as espresso & judging from the roast level it will be easy to play with.


----------



## fatboyslim

Gary I'd agree that I'm also not getting along with Kaffa but mainly due to not understanding him well enough.

Overextracting gives nice chocolate, underextracting gives nice blackcurrent/stone fruit. If I try to meet in the middle I get bovril.

Currently going for underextracting as it gives more pleasing cups.

Kebel Konga sounds so awesome!


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Gary I'd agree that I'm also not getting along with Kaffa but mainly due to not understanding him well enough.
> 
> Overextracting gives nice chocolate, underextracting gives nice blackcurrent/stone fruit. If I try to meet in the middle I get bovril.
> 
> Currently going for underextracting as it gives more pleasing cups.
> 
> Kebel Konga sounds so awesome!


The Kaffa indeed has a huge 'deadspot' in the middle, where flavours muddle into the ''bovril zone'', like you underextracting was the path I took . I found 10 days rest just wasnt enough for successful espresso either

If you havent tried any of the Honduras yet, either one is lovely and a breeze to work with


----------



## fatboyslim

I frickin' hate the bovril zone! I can't imagine you'd have this problem with extraction if you owned an uber grinder or ditting.

There is a ditting on eBay at the moment....

Going to get some grindz for the preciso I reckons.


----------



## tribs

fatboyslim said:


> Kebel Konga sounds so awesome!


It does too, I might have to get a bag. I wish Steve had got some of the natural too. That would totally rock my world!


----------



## tribs

Although I've not managed to match that first shot the Kaffa Chiri has been doing fine as espresso.

As brewed, I can smell the stone fruit as its brewing, but its just dull once brewed. Even bovril would provide some comfort at the moment







. I'm not happy with the Porlex at present though. I may have to look into ordering a Lido.


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> I know this will rock as espresso & judging from the roast level it will be easy to play with.


I was right.

First shot 91C was 18g into 32g in 24 seconds, lovely looking pour, such deep crema. Thin mouth feel and a little bitter on the finish, id run this 1-2g over. Milk chocolate and marzipany. This cut at 30g would have been better at this grind setting

Second shot after adjustment. 92c. 18 into 30g in 26 seconds, thinner 'rat tail' , much darker crema. Richer mouth-feel, fresh and bright at the start but then almost entirely chocolate focused, touch of biscuity-almonds, slight 'roasty' hint on the back end. This cut at 28-29g would have been better maybe

I think i want to go back towards the inital grind setting but cut the shot at 30g output, probably looking at a 22-23 second pour!

50 second ristretto with 25g output just HAS to be tried


----------



## Danm

Finca la concepcion with some well steamed milk is just awesome - velvety chocolate all the way. Maybe a little one dimensional, but if one trick ponies are like this then give me a one trick pony every day


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> 50 second ristretto with 25g output just HAS to be tried


Lord have mercy! Another superb coffee for the 'FSR'

18g into 26g in 49 seconds

Like a Melted high-grade 70%-cacao chocolate. Thick, rich, low acidity, rounded sweetness. Gloopy tiger-stripes, first drops hitting the cup at 18 seconds lol. Its only about 45 seconds after sipping that anything roasty hits the palate.

Glorious


----------



## tribs

garydyke1 said:


> You guys any comments on the Guatemala El Bosque Red washed Bourbon ?
> 
> I have to say another roast nailed and a delicious 'solid' all-round coffee, didnt get a chance to try in milk.
> 
> Espresso - the coffee had a strange 'deadband', but either side was heaven.
> 
> 18g/92C/1.7 ratio 24-27 seconds = bright sweet thirstquenchingly yummy. Choc and red fruits, great silky mouthfeel and acidity.
> 
> 28-40 seconds couldnt get this to work for me, very strange.
> 
> 41-50 seconds with 1.5 ratio @91C = deep choc caramel, liquid toffee silky mouthfeel
> 
> Brewed - such an easy going coffee, took all sorts of abuse in both v60-01 & v60-02, kantan and aeropress, came out tasty. The core sweetness and chocolate shining through all parameters. Again silky mouthfeel.
> 
> Would work well in all manner of blends. Gaz's Glitter pt2, anyone? lol





tribs said:


> Just to illustrate this point I am enjoying my best brew with the IMM 205 Guatemalan El Bosque Red Bourbon from this method. 21 grams, 5 secs in the blade grinder then a few pulses to break the larger chunks. Preheat FP and then add grinds, bloom for 30-40 secs with water 40 secs off boil. Click kettle back on for 1 second and leave to cool during bloom. add rest of water to approx 350ml. Push grinds just below the surface. Steep for 6 mins. Pour a little off and taste. Perfect! Plunge and pour.
> 
> Chocolate and dark fruit on the nose. Nice burble of acidity. Good body (obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Dark choc on the finish.


Sorry Gary. Buying 3 bags of beans from Square Mile knocked me back a couple weeks on IMM tastings. These beans are quite old but are still good, which is testament to the great bags that Has Bean supplies their coffee in.

The results above with the FP led me to believe that this would be perfect for espresso based milk drinks so I gave this a try today. The espresso was more in a traditional style for me, but delicious nonetheless with a dark choc bitter finish. In a flat white it tastes just like good quality drinking chocolate. Delicious.


----------



## AndyL

I am currently very much enjoying OCC's (Ouseburn Coffee Company) Foundry No1 blend as a base espresso for my flat whites. This coffee is a delight and is made from a blend of three beautifully roasted beans. 40% Brazilian Santos 40% El Salvador RFA SHG and 20% Samatra Pure Lintong. Awesome!

The Pure Lintong is a great twist in this blend giving it a bright/clean citrus edge.










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

Ethiopia Kerbal Konga as a v60-01. massively overextracted, faffing with Matt Pergers technique which even he overextracts (I hate those with top-end grinders grrrrr)

Cup of thick blackcurrants and funk, another 0.1% extraction would be knocking on bovril's black-bitter door.

3-4 clicks coarser and all the lighter fruits will be revealed as per my dialling in espresso yesterday which was opal-fruits in a blender with caramel!


----------



## garydyke1

AndyL said:


> I am currently very much enjoying OCC's (Ouseburn Coffee Company) Foundry No1 blend as a base espresso for my flat whites. This coffee is a delight and is made from a blend of three beautifully roasted beans. 40% Brazilian Santos 40% El Salvador RFA SHG and 20% Samatra Pure Lintong. Awesome!
> 
> The Pure Lintong is a great twist in this blend giving it a bright/clean citrus edge.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


What the roast profile like ? Oils showing ?


----------



## tribs

garydyke1 said:


> Ethiopia Kerbal Konga as a v60-01. massively overextracted, faffing with Matt Pergers technique which even he overextracts (I hate those with top-end grinders grrrrr)
> 
> Cup of thick blackcurrants and funk, another 0.1% extraction would be knocking on bovril's black-bitter door.
> 
> 3-4 clicks coarser and all the lighter fruits will be revealed as per my dialling in espresso yesterday which was opal-fruits in a blender with caramel!


Need to get some of this stuff. It sounds bonkers!!


----------



## garydyke1

tribs said:


> Need to get some of this stuff. It sounds bonkers!!


Blindfolded and smelling the grinds I would shout 'this is a natural'....but by taste things are less clear..over extract = blackcurrant/funky...correctly extract = opal fruits....under extract = acidity to take your face off (but still nice)


----------



## AndyL

garydyke1 said:


> What the roast profile like ? Oils showing ?


No oils present. It's a fairly light almost medium roast. I was speaking to Simon the roaster yesterday about it and he had tried it all the way to second crack and quite oily but it was missing so many of the flavours. This lighter roast also has a much higher caffeine content. Boom! Mate you have to try it.

I'm interviewing the guys from OCC on Thursday as I think their story is really interesting and I feel sure the forum readers would love hearing about how they went from home roasting to a full blown business.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mal

garydyke1 said:


> Blindfolded and smelling the grinds I would shout 'this is a natural'....but by taste things are less clear..over extract = blackcurrant/funky...correctly extract = opal fruits....under extract = acidity to take your face off (but still nice)


From the aeropress with a fairly course grind it's pretty much peaches all the way for me with maybe just a touch of something darker lurking around. Not really getting the opal fruits thing but it's bloody delicious whatever.


----------



## garydyke1

Mal said:


> From the aeropress with a fairly course grind it's pretty much peaches all the way for me with maybe just a touch of something darker lurking around. Not really getting the opal fruits thing but it's bloody delicious whatever.


v60-02 today much coarser grind (still approx 4 mins total) & I have to agree peaches featured in the notes I was picking up. It was like a peach/apricot crumble but with an oaty-chocolate topping, none of the blackcurrant or funk.

Very mixed results, not a bad thing as every cup has been tasty for differing reasons


----------



## garydyke1

Guatemala platanillo maragogype washed - HUGE brittle beans. 18g only just about fitted into the throat of Roy & head space in the e61 pushed to the limit too.

Struggled as espresso, grinding 2cm away from touching burrs the shot time was reduced to 25 seconds, any smaller dose would require turkish level of grind! Too acidic for me, not in the 'tangy' way either, purely from an acid-chemical effect in the mouth. I pulled an 18> 34g>19 second shot which was as good as it got, bags of caramel and apple/pear & into a flat white it cut through very very well indeed, gaining apprechiative 'yum' noises from Laura. Id love to try a 18g>25g>40 second pull to mute the acidity and pull some depth out of the sweetness but i'm not sure Roy would cope with the grind required.

As brewed I had a v60-01 this morning. 10g>167g>2 mins 15secs. Very gluggable and 'clean'. again caramel with apples and pears, faint touch of 'tin of fruit salad' in there but not the tropical Steve mentioned.

EDIT - I just managed 18g>25g>38 seconds @93c ristretto which wasnt as difficult as i'd assumed. The most intense apple-sweetness, which transitions into caramel and swiftly vanishes , hmmm a ghostretto


----------



## RisingPower

garydyke1 said:


> Guatemala platanillo maragogype washed - HUGE brittle beans. 18g only just about fitted into the throat of Roy & head space in the e61 pushed to the limit too.
> 
> Struggled as espresso, grinding 2cm away from touching burrs the shot time was reduced to 25 seconds, any smaller dose would require turkish level of grind! Too acidic for me, not in the 'tangy' way either, purely from an acid-chemical effect in the mouth. I pulled an 18> 34g>19 second shot which was as good as it got, bags of caramel and apple/pear & into a flat white it cut through very very well indeed, gaining apprechiative 'yum' noises from Laura. Id love to try a 18g>25g>40 second pull to mute the acidity and pull some depth out of the sweetness but i'm not sure Roy would cope with the grind required.
> 
> As brewed I had a v60-01 this morning. 10g>167g>2 mins 15secs. Very gluggable and 'clean'. again caramel with apples and pears, faint touch of 'tin of fruit salad' in there but not the tropical Steve mentioned.
> 
> EDIT - I just managed 18g>25g>38 seconds @93c ristretto which wasnt as difficult as i'd assumed. The most intense apple-sweetness, which transitions into caramel and swiftly vanishes , hmmm a ghostretto


I've tried ristretto and espresso pours on this, all I get is the massive green apple acidity, with maybe a very slight toffee aftertaste on the espresso pour.

Don't suppose you have any pictures of the beans? Took it to a medium.


----------



## fatboyslim

You know we all want you to try a 50s Ristretto....

I managed to pull one of these on the tin man! Pretty tasty.


----------



## fatboyslim

David Vilca purchased! Extremely excited to be back on the Bolivans.


----------



## garydyke1

Loved Vilca last year, Pear and Juniper. Will open the IMM next Monday


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Ah, David Vilca, had been trying to resist placing a Hasbean order to try a few other roasteries but I think that's enough to tempt me back!


----------



## Earlepap

I've got some Loayza arriving tomorrow, which I loved earlier in the year. Also went for a bag of that natural Brazil they've got on at the moment - sounds tasty.


----------



## lookseehear

fatboyslim said:


> David Vilca purchased! Extremely excited to be back on the Bolivans.


I just bought a bag of this - descriptors sound great.


----------



## garydyke1

RisingPower said:


> I've tried ristretto and espresso pours on this, all I get is the massive green apple acidity, with maybe a very slight toffee aftertaste on the espresso pour.
> 
> .


Best shot so far of this coffee

18g>33g>26 [email protected]

Balanced is the wrong word, it was overly acidic and sweet for that term. However delicious is the right word, although the vanishing act on the finish is consistantly apparent - apple and caramel slightest touch of almonds


----------



## RisingPower

garydyke1 said:


> Best shot so far of this coffee
> 
> 18g>33g>26 [email protected]
> 
> Balanced is the wrong word, it was overly acidic and sweet for that term. However delicious is the right word, although the vanishing act on the finish is consistantly apparent - apple and caramel slightest touch of almonds


To be fair, I think it's getting better. It wasn't too bad at ~38 seconds. Wouldn't call it delicious though, still quite an acidic coffee.

There is, however, one thing which I haven't tried in ages, comparing steves roast to a home roast. I know his will be better, but it's been a while since I knew how much.


----------



## garydyke1

David Vilca OMG, the odd bean suprisingly appeared to have a touch of oil showing, although it doesnt look overly dark, the smell not roasty in the slightest. Opened day 6 after roasting.

How often is a dialling in shot nice, very nice, or even lush? Once in a blue moon?

First shot clearly too tight 26g was reached from 18g & I bailed on the shot @ 36 seconds. The result = Incredible.

Credit to Steve - The tasting notes are absolutely bang-on. Im getting the juniper same as last year, but there is more red-berry this time round, less pear. The coffee has definately evolved. Clean and sweet, acidity is perfectly balanced with milk choc and touch of something nutty. The citrus and spice he refers to , with my palate , comes across as pine-needle/rosemary/sage territory. So complex

espresso of the year by a mile & not being dialled in yet either.....

I may well be grabbing a kilo of this for espresso, 250g just isnt enough to play with as brewed also


----------



## lookseehear

I had my first Aeropress of the David Vilca this morning - tasted amazing! Peach sweetness with a touch of pineapple acidity and chocolate in the background. It was my first brew as well! I'll be having a few more cups then saving the rest for espresso when it has rested a bit more (mine wasn't IMM so was roasted on the 20th).


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> I had my first Aeropress of the David Vilca this morning - tasted amazing! Peach sweetness with a touch of pineapple acidity and chocolate in the background. It was my first brew as well! I'll be having a few more cups then saving the rest for espresso when it has rested a bit more (mine wasn't IMM so was roasted on the 20th).


Ive no doubt it will be brilliant brewed also. Kilo kilo kilo


----------



## fatboyslim

Gary will you give this the 50 second treatment?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Gary will you give this the 50 second treatment?


If I get a kilo then yes, it will be tried


----------



## Mal

Oddly enough a bag of David Vilca unexpectedly turned up after my IMM subscription had ended. Not sure if this was a mistake or a freebie to make up for the Post Office shenanigans with delivering an IMM earlier this year. I had intended to take a week or two break from the subscription just to work on the stockpile and try a few things from other roasters. Anyway, whatever the reason I'm very glad to have it.

From the aeropress I'm getting huge milk chocolate sweetness with a goodly kick of red fruit acidity, not massive but enough to stop it being blandly sweet. There also nuts and spices in there. Not really getting any juniper or the odder flavours that have been mentioned but that's probably just me. I haven't tried it with any other brewing methods but it's so good from the AP that I'm not really that motivated to play around.

Getting near the time for drawing up top tens, I'll be surprised if this doesn't make it into mine.


----------



## garydyke1

Vilca is coming across much more spicy & nutty as v60 this morning, wasnt flawless technique & not played with the grind, contact time was probably too long - am picking up some roasty/bitterness. Still a great mouthfeel and chocolate for days. The aftertaste is akin to the espresso yesterday and is superb, quite a vanilla tone too


----------



## tribs

tribs said:


> Although I've not managed to match that first shot the Kaffa Chiri has been doing fine as espresso.
> 
> As brewed, I can smell the stone fruit as its brewing, but its just dull once brewed. Even bovril would provide some comfort at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm not happy with the Porlex at present though. I may have to look into ordering a Lido.


Lido makes all the difference.

FP standard-ish ratio ~65g/l. Press grind, 2 turns out.

The last 14.8g of the Chiri in - didn't measure water







a bit less than the 300ml mark used for 18g. 9 min steep. (Tested every min or so)

Stone fruits apparent. Juicy and refreshing.


----------



## lookseehear

garydyke1 said:


> Vilca is coming across much more spicy & nutty as v60 this morning, wasnt flawless technique & not played with the grind, contact time was probably too long - am picking up some roasty/bitterness. Still a great mouthfeel and chocolate for days. The aftertaste is akin to the espresso yesterday and is superb, quite a vanilla tone too


So I started this morning with an aeropress of the DV - still not that much chocolate but more berries today to go along with the peach. Then I dialled it in for espresso. Did you find it needed a really fine grind? Seemed like the burrs were almost touching. I'm thinking more and more that my burrs need replacing but I'm going to wait until after Christmas.

When I got it dialled in (18g->30g, 27s, 93 degrees) I was getting really strong acidity - berries but maybe a bit too tart. Also you know when you've under-extracted because it nearly blows your head off! I think I'll be heading towards ristretto territory with this one to increase sweetness and tone down the acidity a bit more.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## forzajuve

Oooh Oporapa is back. One of may favs last time around. Shame I have just received 500g from the Union offer. Will definitely be back on this, just in time for xmas will be good!


----------



## lookseehear

forzajuve said:


> Oooh Oporapa is back. One of may favs last time around. Shame I have just received 500g from the Union offer. Will definitely be back on this, just in time for xmas will be good!


Really enjoyed this last year - just ordered 500g.


----------



## garydyke1

Struggling to dial in oporapa this afternoon. first shot was a good looking pour but only 21 seconds to obtain 32g. Bright sweet and toberlone-like finish. second shot adjusted a fair bit finer gained me 32g in 22 seconds (!) but ugly looking gusher, similar taste. I think it is just too fresh (roasted 23rd).


----------



## garydyke1

Oporapa is starting to behave, really having to be firm with tamping. Pulled 26g in 31 second , glorious pour. Chocolate , walnuts , acidity juicy and sweet. A mm coarser an extra 1 or 2g extracted and this will be spot on.

It's just simple , drinkable , tasty coffee.


----------



## lookseehear

I'm enjoying it as brewed (I've got another bag unopened in the cupboard for espresso). Getting brown sugar and caramel from the clever dripper but not really any acidity to speak of. Really easy drinking.


----------



## fatboyslim

Also enjoying it as brewed (right now actually but I'm slightly afraid I'm about to drift into the 'warping' zone).

I'm getting caramel but also acidity is there, more pronounced as it cools. Try slightly cooler brew water Luke.

Extremely easy drinking


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> I'm enjoying it as brewed (I've got another bag unopened in the cupboard for espresso). Getting brown sugar and caramel from the clever dripper but not really any acidity to speak of. Really easy drinking.


V60 this morning and the main flavour is brown sugar covered walnuts. Definately getting some acidity however. much more rounded and muted as brewed. Very simple & drinkable


----------



## fatboyslim

Vilca is rapidly turning into one of my favourite brewed coffees this year.

Finally got the grind right for my steep time using CCD and using water slightly cooler than normal.

Acidity and caramel dominate. Really delicious.

Looking forward to Cachoeira as espresso


----------



## funinacup

Really want to try the Vilca but got 2kg of union to use when I'm back from landan this week and a wee bag of Cult of Done from Workshop too!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## fatboyslim

Michael just in case you didn't realise, Prufrocks is not far from Workshop. You definitely need to go there if you can.

They are my two favourite cafes. Cult of Done is super yummy!

Also Prufrocks currently have a SO espresso (its not on their website) that is just blackcurrent jam and marzipan, very very bright and sharp and acidic but truly delicious.


----------



## funinacup

Ooh might do. Could probably head there on wed morning.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## garydyke1

Any conclusions on Oporapa in comparision to last year (granted its not from identical source)

My view is it is way less fruity and much more Caramel/toffee. I likened it to a pack of Rolos blended with Wurthers Originals yesterday. The acidity in there has waned over the week since opening but the depth of sweetness is growing. Contrary to the offshore IMM episode where it didnt gain a glowing review in (foreign) milk, I actually have found it mindblowingly good - Laura although recovering from a cold , thought it to be superb also.


----------



## garydyke1

My last 8g of Oporapa. Grind setting 7-8 (!) on the Maestro. v60-01. Bloomed for 40 seconds with 15g water, first few drips discarded. Then centre working outwards anti-clockwise added a further 35g water, maintained this 'tide' level until 100g total very slow trickle centre pour, then a confident addition of final 30g water outwards in to centre, clockwise...with a Perger tap. Total brew time 1min 45 - rapid fire coffee.

Huge fruity cup of lovely transparent dark-red liqour, the most fruit i've coaxed out using the finest grind setting I have ever used, super aromatic. The Maestro is impressive when set fine, such a uniform grind. Anyway back to the IMM - this coffee improved every day past opening, and tastes the best 16 days after roast! Bravo


----------



## fatboyslim

I just had a CCD of Oporapa. Very sweet with brown sugars and peach for sure but drain down was a bit too quick.

Going to use 31 on the Preciso (that number is literally useless as no other preciso will have this grind at this setting







) to get more chocolates. Seems like a promising coffee.

Gary did you espressofy these beans? If so is it worth buying another bag just for use as espresso (when I get back to my Cherub)?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Gary did you espressofy these beans? If so is it worth buying another bag just for use as espresso (when I get back to my Cherub)?


Yep, some decent results via Brewtus. Especially solid ristretto'd with milk


----------



## RisingPower

fatboyslim said:


> Vilca is rapidly turning into one of my favourite brewed coffees this year.
> 
> Finally got the grind right for my steep time using CCD and using water slightly cooler than normal.
> 
> Acidity and caramel dominate. Really delicious.
> 
> Looking forward to Cachoeira as espresso


Does cachoeira still have that brown sugar flavour to it? Been a while since I last bought it from hasbean.


----------



## fatboyslim

RisingPower said:


> Does cachoeira still have that brown sugar flavour to it? Been a while since I last bought it from hasbean.


Not tried it yet this year but will get some for next week. I'll report back.

Oporapa has bags of brown sugar flavour to it if thats what you like. A really tasty coffee!


----------



## garydyke1

Cachoeira is a great espresso. Infact if you dont like it as espresso , you dont like espresso full stop. Its text book & proves absolutely there is zero need to roast darker for espresso.

Cadburys Caramel bar as the base and then more sticky-toffee-dark choc if ristretto'd and more biscuity-milk choc with gentle acidity to keep it lively in the cup if pulled quick. Either way in a cappa it is off the chart good.

Mine is 15-16 days past roast and behaving impecably, glorious pours and crema.

As brewed it is solid, tasty and delicious..nothing special but nice enough with a home-baked cookie


----------



## RisingPower

garydyke1 said:


> Cachoeira is a great espresso. Infact if you dont like it as espresso , you dont like espresso full stop. Its text book & proves absolutely there is zero need to roast darker for espresso.
> 
> Cadburys Caramel bar as the base and then more sticky-toffee-dark choc if ristretto'd and more biscuity-milk choc with gentle acidity to keep it lively in the cup if pulled quick. Either way in a cappa it is off the chart good.
> 
> Mine is 15-16 days past roast and behaving impecably, glorious pours and crema.
> 
> As brewed it is solid, tasty and delicious..nothing special but nice enough with a home-baked cookie


Like or love?







Iirc I liked it, just didn't love it.


----------



## garydyke1

I can see how someone just getting into (specialty) coffee would absolutely love it. Myself - I like it, it is 'solid', would make a good house espresso coffee.

I prefer more varied, challenging, fruity and acidic coffees...there are ones which have much more character


----------



## shrink

once i get my grinder at xmas and dial it in.. i think i'd like to try this cachoeria


----------



## RisingPower

garydyke1 said:


> I can see how someone just getting into (specialty) coffee would absolutely love it. Myself - I like it, it is 'solid', would make a good house espresso coffee.
> 
> I prefer more varied, challenging, fruity and acidic coffees...there are ones which have much more character


Find me one like machacamarca







Though, tasting the oparapa beans, nice walnut taste to them.


----------



## fatboyslim

I still have some machacamarca green beans from the last crop.

I suppose I could sell them for a grossly inflated price


----------



## RisingPower

fatboyslim said:


> I still have some machacamarca green beans from the last crop.
> 
> I suppose I could sell them for a grossly inflated price


Haha







They were either best in 2011 or it's just my crap roasting skills









Oh my, this explains a bit. It was the beans you were selling?









http://www.hasblog.co.uk/no-machacamarca-this-year


----------



## Danm

What weight in/out are people finding works best with the cachoeria and in what time?

Had a couple of seriously sour tasting shots.


----------



## garydyke1

The more I play with it the more I stray from 'normal' parameters.

Have enjoyed 26g from 18 in 40 seconds & 30.5g from 18 in 24 seconds in the same day!


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> The more I play with it the more I stray from 'normal' parameters.
> 
> Have enjoyed 26g from 18 in 40 seconds & 30.5g from 18 in 24 seconds in the same day!


You lunatic! I've actually stopped timing my shots temporarily as I get used to my new bottomless PF.

All shots have tasted pretty nice without actually knowing how long its been.

Generally Gary would you say the grinder is fine or super fine? I went from red brick to Oporapa and left the grind the same and got a gusher. Pretty surprising as oporapa is now 2 weeks since roast and red brick is only 12 days.


----------



## garydyke1

Cachoeria on the same setting as Oporapa almost choked the machine


----------



## fatboyslim

Makes sense. Oporapa must be a really dense bean.

I have a bag of cachoeria resting, I reckon it'll be close to red brick.


----------



## fatboyslim

After a late purchase of beans from Gordon at The Attic (life saver) I now have sufficient stock for over christmas.

First up (since it was roasted first) is: ETHIOPIA YIRGACHEFFE NEGELLE GORBITU WASHED.

After my first few sips of this as a slightly long espresso (probably 1.7) I could literally only say wow.

This is a fantastic SO espresso. Light jasmine with sweet complex raspberry and some other berries thrown in there.

I asked Gordon for clean fruit and he delivered with this one. Possibly one of my favourite SO espressos this year (whats left of it).


----------



## garydyke1

Anyone played with Bolivia Finca Canton Uyunense Teodocio Mamani yet?

Ive done 3 shots back to back progressively finer and finer grind. The first one produced 38g in 17 seconds and wasnt even tasted. 2nd shot 34g in 22 seconds, 3rd 33g in 23 seconds.

Tasted the last one and it was transparent, clean and thin. very sweet, almost artifical in flavour. approx 30 seconds after tasting a flood of caramel came from nowhere on the finish. Bizarre


----------



## garydyke1

Finca Canton Uyunense was producing some very palatable shots towards the end of the bag. 28 seconds producing 28-29g.1 or 2 Flat whites were mega scrummy too. Only one solitary brew with it in the v60 revealed where it worked best for my palate - coming across more African than South American, bright and fruity, sweet and clean.

On to Finca La Vega now, only tried a French press so far and it has more rustic notes and much more body and depth


----------



## garydyke1

The Christmas espresso blend is superb. Careful tho , it doesnt take too kindly to over extraction. Anything over 30 seconds and youre best off cutting the shot short and pre-blonding point.

25.5g extracted from 18g in 30 seconds, sweet , muted acidity , great mouthfeel, chocolate , caramel and a touch of boozy funk/spice. Maybe a tiny tiny hint of barnyard-strawberry on the finish.

Yesterday 28g from 18g in 35 seconds was all of the above but slightly bitter n bovril on top. (over extracted)

Later I will try some quicker and longer pulls, see if the acidity and fruit can be optimised/amplified


----------



## fatboyslim

Also had some great shots of the christmas espresso blend. Really yummy.

Today I broke open the COLOMBIA FINCA EL HABANO 386.

Tasting notes are spot on, a 25 second extraction 14g into 24g produced a bright shot that was watermelon all over. Not quite overly bright but I think there is some sweetness lacking.

May benefit from a longer extraction but definitely a tasty bright espresso. Also about 2 weeks past roast.


----------



## shrink

On my second attempt with oporapa today, and I really like it. Nutty and mild, but with enough kick to push through milk and create a nice latte with hints of hazelnut etc. I accompanied it with a Ferrero rocher just because the two seemed to go together so well. This is my second bean from hasbean. The first was cachoeira which I also found excellent, if slightly more strong a flavour than the oporapa.

For the bargain price it is, oporapa makes a good all rounder, works in espresso but makes good brewed. Also works well in milk drinks, if like me you want a strong but smooth tasting cup. I suspect hasbean are on my wavelength with regards to roast level.

As above though, will say that I had to go a bit finer with the grind for this than cachoeira, perhaps 4 full turns on my iberital to get a good pour.

Fatboyslim, let me know how you get on with the bag you receive


----------



## garydyke1

Opened the puffed up bag of Christmas Filter Blend 2012 today. Sadly past its best for brewed coffee. 20 days past roast. Snooze you lose. Chemex revealed some lemon zest acidity and some milk choc on the finish, not much else. Its drinkable but probably a shadow of its former self.

I have about 100g of the espresso blend left which has served me well. Once gobbled up by Roy and Brewtus, ill probably throw the filter blend down that route & use this weeks fresh bolivian for the brewed duty


----------



## garydyke1

Crikey the Filter blend as espresso is interesting, not even dialled it in.

20g into 34g in 22 (!) seconds - Thin mouthfeel but clean - Lemon, Hops, sweeeeeeet, bright and long. Not a single iota of chocolate or caramel


----------



## garydyke1

Has anyone tried the Bolivan as espresso. The IMM wasnt convincing, i'm thinking of using this exclusively as Chemex fodder.

The following weeks Brazil is classic profile of an excellent espresso base , so no worries there!


----------



## Sam__G

I made one really nice v60 with the bolivian 1 day past past roast but didn't get much else from the rest of the bag unfortunately. Huge lemon acidity when it came through though...

I don't really do espresso but I might have to break my rule for this Brazillian, its not singing as brewed, not bad either to be fair...


----------



## garydyke1

Sam__G said:


> I made one really nice v60 with the bolivian 1 day past past roast but didn't get much else from the rest of the bag unfortunately. Huge lemon acidity when it came through though...


Sat here with a chemex of this right now. Its clean, well processed, quite sweet coffee. It lacks the chocolate element normally found in coffees from this region but has a big lemony acidity which makes it unique I guess. Its delcious but doesnt wow me. I will try it as espresso. The grinds smell nice but a tiny 'meat hint' from somewhere, cant pin pioint it at this stage.

overall its a little bland & generic, but thats not being fair to the grower & roaster who have done their jobs very well because technically its a very good coffee.


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> . I will try it as espresso.


Its actually rather good. Well the first shot.

20g into 33g in 26 seconds. Bright, juicy , clean and refreshing. Lemon all over this. Touch of choc on the exhale after 'chewing' it, aftertaste is short-lived . The intensity and mouthfeel sacrificed by this faster shot is welcomed here to tame what some might refer to as ''sourness''. I suspect messing with the grind into 28-30 second zone will produce less delicious results and I would need to reduce dose to grind any finer.


----------



## fatboyslim

Any brewed recommendations anyone?

Enjoying Oporapa as a pour over at the moment and not sure what to go for next.


----------



## tribs

HB Yirg Wote Natural







:good:


----------



## jimbow

tribs said:


> HB Yirg Wote Natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :good:


+1 from me.


----------



## garydyke1

jimbow said:


> +1 from me.


I think this is one to hold in the memory bank for when it comes to do the 'best coffee tasted in 2013'


----------



## garydyke1

Its Tuesday and no sign of IMM Don Mayo Bellavista arriving. Damn the snow! Last weeks Inglaterra has now been rested and shall be cracked open later this week for some (hopefully) amazing espresso.

Meanwhile im on El Salvador Miravalle washed Cup of Excellence 2012, which is mega bright and floral. On the absolute edge of what would be acceptable as espresso in terms of brightness and acidity, its so clean and 'pure' if that makes sense. It seems to ignore what variables you throw at it , it tastes the same every time. About to make a Chemex of it too as not tried brewed yet.


----------



## fatboyslim

The HB Yirg will be on order but I went to Monmouth Coffee at the weekend and picked up a fruity Kenyan just for variety.

Had a fantastic pour over of HB Oporapa this morning (after the one I tried to make with cold water...Doh!). Last year's crop was a very sweet and cherry espresso that was fantastic value for money. This year's due to it being mixed with another farm (or possible more than one more) has more complexity and a very refreshing peach flavour to go with the sweet brown sugar. Again excellent value for money and such a tasty coffee!

I am sort of tempted to try a 3 month IMM subscription but I won't always be in one address









Presume Steve could accommodate this though.


----------



## Mal

garydyke1 said:


> Its Tuesday and no sign of IMM Don Mayo Bellavista arriving. Damn the snow! Last weeks Inglaterra has now been rested and shall be cracked open later this week for some (hopefully) amazing espresso.


Mine only came this morning (Tuesday).

Very much enjoying the Inglaterra as a brew, couldn't be more Brazilian if it was lying on Copacabana beach with it's private parts waxed. I imagine it'll be a cracking espresso.


----------



## Sam__G

Seriously hoping my IMM is waiting by the front door cause otherwise I'll be out of coffee- nightmare!

Fatboy: I'm in a similar position to you... l need to email hb today or tomorrow to ask for it to start being sent to my uni address again...


----------



## Sam__G

Well it arrived yesterday and its blooming delicious! Had two fantastic V60's this morning... Its roasted just a touch darker than usual but this gives way to a popcorn-like finish and aftertaste I reckon. Really nice.


----------



## garydyke1

Mine also arrived , woo hoo. Will be rested for a week


----------



## garydyke1

My first 'dialling in' shot of Inglaterra was 18g into 24.9g ceased at 49 seconds! It was a struggle to fit 18g into the VST actually

Mild bitterness the only detractor from chocolate, nuttyness with a thick creamy body.

Grinder adjusted approx 1cm more coarse, will try again later.


----------



## garydyke1

..2nd shot 18g into 26.9g in 30 seconds. Yep thats textbook delcious easy-drinking espresso, fairly low acidity (still some tho), choc, nuts, and more choc. A notch coarser aiming for 28-29g in sub 30 seconds would be better still i think.

This is pretty forgiving stuff and I should imagine would be divine in milk, albeit a little conventional. A quality brazil, would be interesting to try the natural process version


----------



## fatboyslim

Sam__G said:


> Seriously hoping my IMM is waiting by the front door cause otherwise I'll be out of coffee- nightmare!
> 
> Fatboy: I'm in a similar position to you... l need to email hb today or tomorrow to ask for it to start being sent to my uni address again...


I fired Steve an email about this and he said it should be no problem to accommodate an occasional change of address so I can see myself ordering 3 months subscription shortly.


----------



## garydyke1

Inglaterra today. Been using 17.5g doses as a struggle to fit 18 into the VST, to compensate I was grinding finer. Every shot over the past 2 days has been a little 'dry' on the finish. Ive interpretted this as over extraction, so coarsened the grind significantly and tried running it a little longer.

17.5g into 30g in 24 seconds = joy in a cup - much sweeter, if a little thinner mouthfeel. Quite delicious


----------



## garydyke1

Costa Rica Don Mayo Finca Bella Vista 2012.

Very sweet coffee, reminds me of Licho in some ways.

A dialling in shot of 18g into 30g in 22 seconds shouldnt (in theory) taste of honey-sweet-peachy-caramel. But it did


----------



## garydyke1

OK, so 2 more shots

1. 18g into 28g in 26 seconds. Yuk. This was in a deadzone. Not sweet, more salty and muddled. sink shot

2. 18g into 27.5g in 31 seconds. Yum. Marzipan and tinned-peaches with milk choc finish. Thick mouthfeel. medium acidity.

Im torn between the first dialling in shot and shot 2. Both nice for differing reasons


----------



## fatboyslim

HB Yirg Wote Natural in the v60....

So different to all the beans I've had recently. Very nice cup indeed.

Not really sure where I am in terms of under or overextracting but it sure tastes yummy!

No Bovril at all!


----------



## Outlaw333

Anyone noticed how skinny Steve has got?! I just watched the first IMM in a couple of weeks and Holy Moley has he lost some weight!


----------



## fatboyslim

He should market the '3 litres of coffee a-day diet' as a rapid weight loss strategy.

He'd make (more) millions ££££


----------



## garydyke1

Bellavista is drinking wonderfully today. Had a great peachy smooth chemex with a nice balance of sweet and juicy acidity.

Espresso was an ugly pour but tasted pretty darn good. 10 seconds preinfusion with line pressure, 40 seconds total , 18g into 32. I wanted to push the ratio and see if any bitterness could be coaxed out, there was a tiny bit present, hence , perfection and a slightly thicker mouthfeel would be keeping the grind exactly the same but stopping the shot at 37-38 seconds getting 30.5-31g


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Not an IMM (sorry :S) but really enjoying the Uyunese!! Definite successor to Machacamarca (although hopefully that'll resurface next year.


----------



## Sam__G

Currently supping one of the best cups of brewed I've ever had- This weeks Colombia El Paraiso via a French Press. The mouthfeel is absolutely immense and the 'orange skin acidity' (as Steve puts it) is unusual but delicious. I thought I was going to be a bit disappointed as I've been desperate for something with in-your-face fruity acidity to drop through the letterbox and I would never have picked this from the descriptors but thats why I love IMM!


----------



## Sam__G

More from the Colombia El Paraiso, this time Aeropress with my new Fine Disk. Another awesome cup: this time the mouthfeel slightly subdued but the chocolate notes amplified, Terry's chocolate orange all over, transforming into quality dark chocolate as it cools.


----------



## willowkevin

I've just opened a bag of Honduras SHG Finca Santa Rosa from York Coffee Emporium, brewed in a cafeteire and absolutely gorgeous so it is!

The previous bag was a Brazil Santos from the same place, a very nice drink as well, brewed in the Classic, the stove top pot and the cafeteire, so I'm happy to have found a local roaster, and at £7.50 for 500g quite a bargain!


----------



## garydyke1

Colombia El Paraiso this morning in Chemex. Brew finished in 3mins 30 and aroma was a little muted. In the cup its quite similar to last weeks Bolivia Finca Coroico Montano - not suprising as the tasting notes are similar. If anything the Paraiso is a little tighter and sharper a little mouth drying. One for awesome milk drinks I think.

Hoping this week for something that isnt choc-orange


----------



## garydyke1

Cracked open the *Brasil Fazenda Passeio, Pulped Natural, Rubi varietal*.

Opening the bag was a waft of chocolate digestives, quite small beans, medium roast.

8g ground fine-drip on Maestro, waft of lamb-roast-dinner (bizarre, must give the Baratza a good clean out this weekend).

bloomed with 14g water and waited 30 seconds, met with a clear cascara/dried coffee-cherry aroma and some milk-choc-maltiness.

Finally drips of brew finished upon 2min 5 seconds, 130g water total was added. Drink allowed to cool for several minutes.

Cup profile is chocolate (in a brazil - no shit) and biscuits, digestives, perhaps hob-nobs. really quite delicious. The after taste hits quite hard and on the exhale the biscuity nature leaps forward. This is a loooong finish. There might just be the most tiny hint of cascara, which I guess is a legacy from the processing method.

Third week in a row I think we are dealing with espresso/ milk drink heaven. Cant wait to pull some shots later.

..damn this is a tasty brewed coffee though. Its crying out for a chocolate biscuit.

Verdict - best Brazil from Steve this year


----------



## Bainbridge

I had the same in an aeropress this morning. It really is very fine.

I am tempted to order the Wote natural though, I haven't had a natural processed coffee for ages.


----------



## garydyke1

Had to go mega coarse on the grind for this as espresso, well ristretto.

First shot was a true FSR , 50 seconds 22.5g output from 18. mouthfeel like thick honey, too intense but would have been amazing in milk.

2nd shot after a huge grinder setting change was 36 seconds , 26g output. Going in the right direction but still a little bitter and over extracted, still not a sink shot by any means

Made an adjustment equal to the one previous & will pull it later on...when im less caffeinated. I can see this working well 28-32g output in 23-28 seconds. Its very forgiving coffee


----------



## Sam__G

I reckon the Fazenda Passeio will be pretty delish once its dialled in as espresso but, I have to say, I'm not having much luck as brewed... To be fair to it, all I've got here at uni is an Aeropress and a French Press but no matter what i've done so far all i've managed to get out of it is milk choc, and not some super tasty, melt-in-your-mouth chocolate, just a plain old choccy bar!


----------



## Mal

Bainbridge said:


> I had the same in an aeropress this morning. It really is very fine.
> 
> I am tempted to order the Wote natural though, I haven't had a natural processed coffee for ages.


I've a bag of the Wote (which I can thoroughly recommend) and one of the new Sumatran natural waiting to be broached. I really need a change from all these chocolatey South Americans.


----------



## garydyke1

Some crazy flavours in this weeks. The roasted beans smell so caramelly , totally unlike the v60 brew. Ive had flavours ranging from rubber, cut grass-flowers, raspberries and mango! There is something rustic in there too.

Tried a dialling espresso which took 19 seconds to produce 33g from 18g. It smelled terrible but I ended up with one of the best flat whites in a long long time!

Need some time to explore this one!


----------



## Earlepap

Thoughts on the Burundi? I got myself a bag and am struggling with it a bit so far. Went a lot coarser than the last beans I was using and still finding bitterness instead of all the fruity juice descriptors on the bag. Thinking of dropping the temperature 5 degrees.


----------



## rodabod

That's what I found too. I fine it fairly bitter, with a tobacco-like aroma, and slight spiciness.

I've tried it in both Aeropress, cafetiere, and espresso machine.

It certainly doesn't have the fruit flavours you get from some Africans like Kenyan and Ethiopian.


----------



## ronsil

Earlepap said:


> Thoughts on the Burundi?


Definitely use a lower temperature for this one. I run my Machine at -90C to eliminate all traces of bitterness


----------



## Earlepap

Wow, under 90c! I'll give it a go. FYI, I'm talking brewed rather than espresso.


----------



## rodabod

Ok, I'll try via Aeropress and let the kettle cool.

Anyone willing to guess how long a pint of water would take to cool in a steel kettle?


----------



## Sam__G

In the first week I was getting nothing but bitterness from the Burundi but from days 7 onwards I could barely do any wrong! Delicious as a Chemex and arguably even better as a 12g, 200ml, 2.5ish mins steep Aeropress. Its all gone







and this weeks still hasn't turned up yet! If it doesn't come today I'll send an email... Sat here drinking instant and its killing me!


----------



## garydyke1

Best results were milk based drinks, really delicious flat whites.

I didnt get any bitterness in any of the Chemex brews, but never did find the tropical notes either


----------



## rodabod

Just tried it via Aeropress again, with the water cooled down further.

Still tastes quite bitter/rough, though not as bad, and there isn't much fruit flavour either.

I'm going to try underextracting a bit further by reducing the steep time.


----------



## Earlepap

I tried 90c and that had some berry flavours coming through - particularly once cooled down in the cup - but there was still an over-riding carbony taste. I tried 85c and there's the carbon but without any fruit. I don't think the bitterness is coming from over extraction since the at that low a temperature, with a coarser grind, and less agitation there can't be a whole lot of extraction going on - evident in the lack of fruit. It was only roasted on Monday so I'm going to leave a few more days and try again as per Sam's advice.


----------



## MWJB

I don't think that deliberately underextracting Burundi is going to bring out the fruit, the coffee needs to be well extracted to really bring out the red fruit sweetness and raspberry finish. I have been hitting this every time in the Sowden and French press (58g/900g, just off the boil, 10min FP steep, this morning).

With my Sowden brew the other morning, I filtered the last cupfull through a generic "2-cup" 3 hole filter and totally lost the fruit. Binned the papers.

If you are steeping inverted, just keep it there & taste off the top until the tangy, undery flavours subside, it'll flatten off, then the sweetness will start to creep in, when you start to get the berry fruit, plunge. Personally, I'd go uninverted and let some drip through the filter under gravity, otherwise same technique.

As with Gary, I haven't found what I would perceive as "tropical notes" (which suggests to me mangoes, papaya, pineapple?), more red fruits like sweet red berries, dried cranberry, maybe some watermelon...and the aforementioned raspberry finish.


----------



## Earlepap

MWJB said:


> I don't think that deliberately underextracting Burundi is going to bring out the fruit


Me neither. I was just pushing things to see if it was possible to get rid of the bitterness, to see if it was an issue with the extraction - seems not! I've just opened up a bag of the Wote Natural roasted on the same day and it's fantastic even though a bit under.


----------



## rodabod

Ok, I'll try maybe extracting longer then next time (I steeped for maybe only 60s last time with a fairly fine grind).


----------



## fatboyslim

As I stated previously Has Bean Bolivia Copacabana was my favourite coffee of 2012. Well this coffee is back and its even more fabulous.

Had a v60 this morning and it was just a bucket of sweet delicious star fruit with mangoes and peaches. Totally delicious. I actually think this year's crop will suit espresso very well.

Can't wait to try it through the Cherub!


----------



## Sam__G

For any lurkers that have contemplated a sub at some time- IMM is now possible as a direct debit, 12 weeks minimum still but you can pay week by week and cancel whenever you want after that...

Last weeks India I just could not get on with whatsoever! Brewed was incredibly bland but I was looking forward to trying it all week in milk after its build up in the video but wasn't blown away when I got a chance with it through the espresso machine.. The tobacco notes were easily detectable but not that desirable unfortunately!

The Bolivia San Jose got lost in the post for me but a new one was sent out last week and arrived next day (Hasbean's service is so good that I never had any doubts that it would be sorted out quickly). Feel like it could use another day or two's rest before it really starts singing but its showing potential!

This weeks Brazil Natural is remarkably unfunky for a natural! Was expecting something similar to its pulped natural sibling from a few weeks back but with added funk but its very restrained.


----------



## aphelion

Just signed up to a new DD









Steve has always impressed me with his service - looking forward to trying something new from them..

I'm assuming these usually arrive friday(ish) and are good to open on/after the monday?


----------



## Sam__G

:good:







Roasted Fridays, usually arrive Saturday (occasionally Monday) and video goes live Monday


----------



## rodabod

Sam__G said:


> Last weeks India I just could not get on with whatsoever! Brewed was incredibly bland but I was looking forward to trying it all week in milk after its build up in the video but wasn't blown away when I got a chance with it through the espresso machine.. The tobacco notes were easily detectable but not that desirable unfortunately!


I've never had an Indian (coffee) that I was massively impressed by, to be honest.


----------



## Mal

I thought this was pretty average too. Nothing really wrong with it but nothing to get excited about. Union's Monsoon Malabar from the same producer is quite nice though.


----------



## garydyke1

I have a suggestion to keep this specific thread interesting. Can we score each weeks IMM? Obviously expanding with tasting notes. At the end of the year we might be able to pul out the top 10/5/3 overall favourites on the forum....

For example, the Bolivian from a few weeks back

(*San Jose Constancio Aruqipa*)

Espresso - 8.5/10 (forgiving at most ratios)

In Milk - 7.5/10 (gets a little lost in bigger cups)

Brewed - 8/10 (Chemex , Aero, V60)

Overall - 8/10 (superb allrounder)

Notes - Quite Bright upfront, moderate acidity, loooong sweet milk choc finish.


----------



## aphelion

garydyke1 said:


> I have a suggestion to keep this specific thread interesting. Can we score each weeks IMM? Obviously expanding with tasting notes. At the end of the year we might be able to pul out the top 10/5/3 overall favourites on the forum....


Yep, like that idea..

I'm looking forward to trying my first "In My Mug" monday'ish hopefully


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> I have a suggestion to keep this specific thread interesting. Can we score each weeks IMM? Obviously expanding with tasting notes. At the end of the year we might be able to pul out the top 10/5/3 overall favourites on the forum....
> 
> For example, the Bolivian from a few weeks back
> 
> (*San Jose Constancio Aruqipa*)
> 
> Espresso - 8.5/10 (forgiving at most ratios)
> 
> In Milk - 7.5/10 (gets a little lost in bigger cups)
> 
> Brewed - 8/10 (Chemex , Aero, V60)
> 
> Overall - 8/10 (superb allrounder)
> 
> Notes - Quite Bright upfront, moderate acidity, loooong sweet milk choc finish.


My only issue with the suggested score system, is that I very rarely have milk drinks. How about rating on it's best point/method & notes to cover milk, specific brewer compatibility, times & brew ratios, etc? How about a "buy again" vote?

I really liked the Bibi plantation IMM, not so much for filter brewed, but great in the moka pot and a lovely espresso, sweet, tobaccoey, sometimes chocolatey hints (in the moka especially). Not as leftfield/bright/flowery/fruity as many would perhaps expect from HB, but a solid, complex, balanced coffee. I'd give it a good 8.5/10 & would buy it again.


----------



## garydyke1

The score system wasnt so much of a definitive suggestion , more an example template for discussion. More than happy to fall in line with the general consensus. Perhaps if you dont drink milk then 'n/a' it.


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> I really liked the Bibi plantation IMM, not so much for filter brewed, but great in the moka pot and a lovely espresso, sweet, tobaccoey, sometimes chocolatey hints (in the moka especially). Not as leftfield/bright/flowery/fruity as many would perhaps expect from HB, but a solid, complex, balanced coffee. I'd give it a good 8.5/10 & would buy it again.


Not going to offer a score as yet, however my first dialling in shot was very nice. Much sweeter than expected.

18g into 27.5g in 24 seconds. It was a struggle to fit 18g in the VST. This roast is at the very upper limit from what I have seen from Has Bean. Dare I say a lot of the Rave coffee / Londinium fans would dig this.


----------



## aphelion

I'm a bit confused over the In my Mug video..

Does Steve usually put it out on Monday or before?

Additionally, does the coffee usually arrive before Steve tells you what you are getting?

Cheers


----------



## Earlepap

Coffee is roasted on Friday and posted. It'll arrive Saturday or Monday in most cases. The video is released Saturday - Monday. So most of the time you'll receive it before seeing the video.


----------



## GS11

Cafe Direct Machu Pichu

http://www.cafedirect.co.uk/products/gourmet-roast-and-ground-coffees-machu-picchu-organic/

Was fortunate too pick up a pack of these beans from waitrose recently.

Very impressed freshness and quality of a supermarket bean enjoying on a daily basis brewed via aeropress.

9/10


----------



## MWJB

GS11 said:


> Cafe Direct Machu Pichu
> 
> http://www.cafedirect.co.uk/products/gourmet-roast-and-ground-coffees-machu-picchu-organic/
> 
> Was fortunate too pick up a pack of these beans from waitrose recently.
> 
> Very impressed freshness and quality of a supermarket bean enjoying on a daily basis brewed via aeropress.
> 
> 9/10


They're great for a high street bean, versatile too. I had a couple of bags (out of perhaps a dozen total) that were past their best, but very enjoyable when fresh.


----------



## garydyke1

Eh, In MY mUG?


----------



## aphelion

Anyone tried their Finca La Toma yet?

Unfortunately they messed up my DD order, so still waiting...teething problems i guess!


----------



## garydyke1

I made a judgement on the Indian Peaberry Bold ''this is crying out for ristretto'' I thought. So adjusted 5mm finer on Roy and pulled 21g from 18 in 32-33 seconds. The judgement payed off...superb mouthfeel, sweetness and found a chocolate underlayer previously shrouded in tobacco and nuts. Yum.

La Toma (jeykl n hyde) - First had a chemex which was superb, although again leaning towards chocolates and not overly bright or acidic (hmmm has my palate been blunted by the peaberry?!)...so thought what the hell Ill try espresso...and sure enough lush! certainly acidity on the citrus side but not out of balance, the roast isnt exactly light so extracted superbly. 18g into 30.5g in 28 sec.

Then today at work - full immersion inverted aeropress, french grind on porlex . 12.5g dose. 45 secs bloom, 4 min steep, break crust , flip and 30 seconds press. smelled amazing but was shocked to find a tongue-curling whack of lemon/lime-ade and some crazy unpleasant back-ground flavour which I think was a result of fines from the porlex.


----------



## MWJB

My best shot of tthe Bibi Peaberry was single Ristretto, 10g in 10g out...probably nowhere near the mouthfeel you got Gary, but there's something about getting the whole extraction down in one glug & letting it all...beginning, middle & end... roll around your tongue! ;-)

Went over on the FP of La Toma this morning :-( But still got the clean, zingy, acidity slicing through, the bittersweet caramel.

Can you describe the "crazy unpleasant background flavour"?


----------



## forzajuve

aphelion said:


> Anyone tried their Finca La Toma yet?
> 
> Unfortunately they messed up my DD order, so still waiting...teething problems i guess!


Interesting, mine has not arrived yet but is not on the DD but the 3 month pay upfront. I have emailed Steve to let him know but I just assumed it was Royal Mail losing it/pinching it! All others have landed every time on the Saturday.


----------



## aphelion

garydyke1 said:


> I made a judgement on the Indian Peaberry Bold ''this is crying out for ristretto'' I thought. So adjusted 5mm finer on Roy and pulled 21g from 18 in 32-33 seconds. The judgement payed off...superb mouthfeel, sweetness and found a chocolate underlayer previously shrouded in tobacco and nuts. Yum.
> 
> La Toma (jeykl n hyde) - First had a chemex which was superb, although again leaning towards chocolates and not overly bright or acidic (hmmm has my palate been blunted by the peaberry?!)...so thought what the hell Ill try espresso...and sure enough lush! certainly acidity on the citrus side but not out of balance, the roast isnt exactly light so extracted superbly. 18g into 30.5g in 28 sec.
> 
> Then today at work - full immersion inverted aeropress, french grind on porlex . 12.5g dose. 45 secs bloom, 4 min steep, break crust , flip and 30 seconds press. smelled amazing but was shocked to find a tongue-curling whack of lemon/lime-ade and some crazy unpleasant back-ground flavour which I think was a result of fines from the porlex.


Interesting, Steve suggested it was quite a bright one!

Look forward to getting it on the machine tomorrow anyways


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> My best shot of tthe Bibi Peaberry was single Ristretto, 10g in 10g out...probably nowhere near the mouthfeel you got Gary, but there's something about getting the whole extraction down in one glug & letting it all...beginning, middle & end... roll around your tongue! ;-)
> 
> Went over on the FP of La Toma this morning :-( But still got the clean, zingy, acidity slicing through, the bittersweet caramel.
> 
> Can you describe the "crazy unpleasant background flavour"?


Its something i've had with this Aero/Porlex combo in the past...rustic/metalic/treacle - if that makes any sense, if sure its the fines contributing


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Its something i've had with this Aero/Porlex combo in the past...rustic/metalic/treacle - if that makes any sense, if sure its the fines contributing


Rustic Metallic Treacle - Great name for a band!


----------



## MWJB

Finished off the last 13g of Aruqipa in the Harimex, Chemio? (V60 with Chemex paper).

Just got the citrus in the last few sips, so I was on the low side of normal (killed the brew at about 55g/l), but did get what I think you might talking about Gary, I think Earlepap also previously mentioned a "carbony" taste too (WRT a different coffee, Parasio possibly)?

It's like a cross between rust/blood/burnt sugar/what an extinguished match head smells like (slightly sulpherous)? The burnt sugar/treacley aspect might lead you to think that the coffee has gone over (& perhaps, to your taste it has) but I often notice this flavour when brewing in the FP & Sowden and tasting before the coffee hits its sweetest spot...it starts off pithy/soapy, then goes bright & juicy (stopping here can be delicious, at least whilst the coffee is hot...usually not so nice cold), then the rusty/bloody/irony/burnt sugar, then everything flattens off ...if you can fend off the panic, then comes the sweetest part, before the darker, less sharp caramelly flavours & later bitterness come?


----------



## MWJB

Finca La Toma in the FP - 56.5g/900g, 4:30 steep with crust pushed about 1cm under the surface, sink grounds, plunged at 6:45, filtered through a 6 cup cone & Filtra unbleached paper...

Bullseye!


----------



## aphelion

garydyke1 said:


> I have a suggestion to keep this specific thread interesting. Can we score each weeks IMM? Obviously expanding with tasting notes. At the end of the year we might be able to pul out the top 10/5/3 overall favourites on the forum....
> 
> For example, the Bolivian from a few weeks back
> 
> (*San Jose Constancio Aruqipa*)
> 
> Espresso - 8.5/10 (forgiving at most ratios)
> 
> In Milk - 7.5/10 (gets a little lost in bigger cups)
> 
> Brewed - 8/10 (Chemex , Aero, V60)
> 
> Overall - 8/10 (superb allrounder)
> 
> Notes - Quite Bright upfront, moderate acidity, loooong sweet milk choc finish.


Following on from Gary's suggestion, shall we going to start laying some scores down for Finca La Toma?

(unfortunately mine got roasted on tuesday, still very fresh..)

Early espresso dial in (30 secs/bit overextracted - quite bitter) - 18g-28.5g - acidic, citrusy, bright (7.5)


----------



## MWJB

I'd give La Toma 9/10, clean, bright, citrussy, juicy, will be great in the Summer (anyone know if we're getting a Summer this year?).


----------



## garydyke1

Wont divulge a set of scores until the bag is empty but its still jeykl n hyde for me. Yesterdays chemex was a 4.5 but todays a 7.5 & this is 2 clicks difference on the maestro and everything else the same ! I find it can be over-extracted very easily.

The best espresso I had from it was an 8 tho !


----------



## Scotty

Has yours arrived as mine hasnt. Steve says it was posted Friday but no sign of it and an order i placed with has bean which shipped yesterday is here today.


----------



## Mal

Scotty said:


> Has yours arrived as mine hasnt. Steve says it was posted Friday but no sign of it and an order i placed with has bean which shipped yesterday is here today.


Mostly the Royal Mail have been bang on time for me though I did have an IMM turn up almost two weeks late last year. Annoying but it happens. I'd give it a bit longer but I expect Steve would be happy to send out a replacement if it doesn't show up soon.


----------



## Scotty

Steve's been good. Need to give it to next week to see if it turns up. Not worried about it but thought it was unusual that 2 of us on here were missing the same weeks IMM.


----------



## aphelion

Tried La Toma in the aeropress this morning - inverted, coarse, 2 minute steep (15g-230g-85 degrees)

Pretty much as per Steve's notes, predominantly zingy lime/orange (7.5)

Finding it a little one dimensional, bright acidity, quite simple.

Not bowled over by it right now

Still fizzing on my tongue though..


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Finca La Toma in the FP - 56.5g/900g, 4:30 steep with crust pushed about 1cm under the surface, sink grounds, plunged at 6:45, filtered through a 6 cup cone & Filtra unbleached paper...
> 
> Bullseye!


Less bright acidity this morning, but I got the orange juice which I didn't get previously, this brew doesn't seem as far along as yesterday's, just over 4min before sinking the grinds but still about 6:45 at the plunge.


----------



## garydyke1

I purposely under-extracted the chemex today, to see how the coffee reacted. 2 clicks coarser & purposely not stirring the slurry at all. The liqour was completely transparent and red/amber in colour, like a flat ale.

Lacking anything in the way of sweetness , initially it was akin to drinking fresh orange juice immediately after brushing your teeth. However after 7 minutes cooling it became refreshing and a bit sweeter. Very clean


----------



## Sam__G

Weirdest tasting notes of the year award goes to Gary! Remarkably that sounds more pleasant than my experiences so far with La Toma... I'm getting fizz but its usually chased down my tongue by an aftershave-like astringency. Don't wanna blame the coffee for this necessarily as I'm not sure this isn't thanks to the amount of fines produced by the Porlex though, heading home for Easter today so a nice biiiig Chemex shall be made tomorrow to judge things with the Virtuoso


----------



## aphelion

garydyke1 said:


> Lacking anything in the way of sweetness , initially it was akin to drinking fresh orange juice immediately after brushing your teeth.


Yep, I totally get where you are going with that!









I wondered whether i'd left it long enough after brushing my teeth this morning...

Like a weird fizzy orange juice taste - like someone chucked some colgate in the mix lol!


----------



## aphelion

Sam__G said:


> Weirdest tasting notes of the year award goes to Gary! Remarkably that sounds more pleasant than my experiences so far with La Toma... I'm getting fizz but its usually chased down my tongue by an aftershave-like astringency. Don't wanna blame the coffee for this necessarily as I'm not sure this isn't thanks to the amount of fines produced by the Porlex though, heading home for Easter today so a nice biiiig Chemex shall be made tomorrow to judge things with the Virtuoso


its definitely an acquired taste ..not sure its for me


----------



## garydyke1

its the bomb as espresso ...completely conversely to Steves tastes


----------



## Mal

I'm enjoying it well enough from the aeropress but from Steve's description I thought I'd like it much more than I do. Definitely getting the lime cordial thing but it's not as zingy as I'd really like it to be.


----------



## aphelion

underextracted a la toma espresso this evening, was actually quite enjoyable (18g-29.5g-20secs).

much brighter as espresso than brewed.


----------



## MWJB

10.3g of La Toma in the 155 Wave, under at 60g/l so ran it to 54g/l. Orange juice component to start, then the limeyness and a faint milk choc hint towards the end & in the finish. Fairly even cup, need to go a tad finer, but pretty happy with that one. Whether you particularly like La Toma or not, it's USP (limeyness) seems to be pretty accessible?


----------



## garydyke1

Ive gone backwards and have just cracked opened the Rubi Natural. Very dark for Has Bean and consequently required several grinder settings changes to prevent choking Brewtus. 22-25mm movement of the collar gave me 27g from 18 in 35 seconds and I probably need to reduce the dose by 0.5g instead of any further changes, struggling for head space.

Kit-kat is a spot on descriptor for the choc/biscuity element, low acidity. It was only in milk as a flat white that the dried prunes / raison element came flooding through..reminding us of this coffees natural processing.

Polar opposite of the La Toma, which is a fantasic a versus b comparision , showing the coffee scale in all its glory.


----------



## Sam__G

Soooo happy to have a bag of the Wote Natural drop through my letterbox this morning... Couldn't resist diving straight in with a Chemex- Sticky, Fruity (both dried and fresh!) and a little bit muddy but man its nice!


----------



## aphelion

Sam__G said:


> Soooo happy to have a bag of the Wote Natural drop through my letterbox this morning... Couldn't resist diving straight in with a Chemex- Sticky, Fruity (both dried and fresh!) and a little bit muddy but man its nice!


Yep, sounds immense!

Can't wait to crack it open monday


----------



## rodabod

I might give the Rubi a shot then. It sounds like another bean that they decided suited an espresso roast like the Cachoeira (which is really great). I didn't think it was anywhere near as good via the Aeropress though as it just seemed a bit flat. Funny how espresso extraction grabs such a different flavour.


----------



## rodabod

The Wote is brilliant as a latte by the way. Serious fruit and Turkish delight flavours.


----------



## garydyke1

Sam__G said:


> Soooo happy to have a bag of the Wote Natural drop through my letterbox this morning... Couldn't resist diving straight in with a Chemex- Sticky, Fruity (both dried and fresh!) and a little bit muddy but man its nice!


Damn , we have had no post yet due to the flipping snow!


----------



## willowkevin

This weekend I've tried some Austrailan Skybury from York Coffee Emporium (it's great and only 2 miles away from where I live)

Very nice with milk, brewed in a cafetiere!


----------



## gman147

BRAZIL FAZENDA PASSEIO PULPED NATURAL RUBI pulled at 23 secs @ 18g. Kicks through the milk a lot more than Cachoeira (which gets lost easily). Definite biscuit flavour with a chocolate undertone. I find it best pulled sub 25 seconds.


----------



## MWJB

La Toma again...

12.8g (espresso fine) in the Aerpress, uninverted, fill to 215g (59g/l), stir for 10secs, let drain until undery flavours subside in the AP & plunge until water line hits the top of the grounds...very juicy citrus lime & orange, again hints of milk choc in the finish.

Then went for an extraction in the Bacchi, looked like it was going over...drip, drip, drip...dipstick tasted the output from the spout and killed it at ~100%...sweet citrus less identifiable (like a generic, lemony/limey boiled sweet) then a warm, spicey cinnamon type flavour (which took me by surprise) & choc.


----------



## aphelion

Just finished La Toma, the scores are in:-

(Columbia Finca La Toma)

Roasted - 19/03/2013

Espresso - 8/10 (preferred underextracted)

In Milk - 8/10 (cuts through well)

Brewed - 8/10 (aeropress, softened acidity)

Overall - 8/10 (acidic, fizzy, quite unforgiving)

Notes - bright, juicy, acidic, citrus (lime, orange juice), milk chocolate, some stoned fruit in espresso

Ratio (Espresso) - 18g-28.8g-21secs

Wouldn't buy it again, but it was "decent"


----------



## MWJB

Is anyone making a chart of these scores? If not, I don't mind doing it...I like making charts...;-)


----------



## garydyke1

Im ill and have no smell or taste , gutted. Will have to quit coffee for a couple of days


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Im ill and have no smell or taste , gutted. Will have to quit coffee for a couple of days


Sorry to hear that...still, will give the Wote Yirgacheffe time to rest eh? ;-) Starve a fever, feed a cold.


----------



## aphelion

garydyke1 said:


> Im ill and have no smell or taste , gutted. Will have to quit coffee for a couple of days


Boooo!


----------



## garydyke1

La Toma today - aroma , brown, slight coffeeness . flavours , cardboard, brown and slight coffeeness.

cough cough, bluueeerrrr, sneeze, cough


----------



## aphelion

lol..just starting the Wote today









attack of the blueberries!


----------



## aphelion

Anyone else on the Wote yet?


----------



## MWJB

Finishing off the odds & ends I have left over, starting the Wote tomorrow with an FP brew at work then taking it home so we can get intimate over Easter ;-)


----------



## forzajuve

aphelion said:


> Anyone else on the Wote yet?


Hell yeah! Although i'm getting more of the ice-cream flavours with a hint of blueberries. At first I found the smell in the bag a bit off-putting (almost like rotten fruit), but am really starting to enjoy this lot. A great bean to show the variety in coffee.


----------



## Earlepap

I had a bag of the Wote natural a couple of weeks go and loved every varied drop. The blueberry and creamy body is there no matter what you do with it, but it's when you get the booze and fizz that it really shines. Someone else helped themselves to a FP from it and asked me what was wrong with the coffee!


----------



## aphelion

I'm finding it very good indeed









Bit of a mad dog - earthy, fruity, alcoholic

Masses of blueberry, both in aroma of the beans themselves, and in the taste.

Also get a large warm alcohol hit (more whisky than sherry).

Superb in milk!


----------



## MWJB

Last of the Indian Bibi Peaberry went in the moka pot...molten choc, with well roasted hazelnuts, occasional vanilla hints. Tangy, leathery flavours were much subdued. Delicious!


----------



## garydyke1

Yay, the nose is back, well mostly. Everything is now amplified 100%

La Toma - v60-01, 8g, 130g, 2 mins - slightly over .

Wafts of ***** lime leaves, washing up liquid, lemonade. The palate showed chocolate-limes & a sensation of lemongrass/washing up liquid type effect. I did rinse this cup thoroughly!!! Really delicous. Its a little bit roasty for Has Bean, or is it just me ?


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Yay, the nose is back, well mostly. Everything is now amplified 100%
> 
> La Toma - v60-01, 8g, 130g, 2 mins - slightly over .
> 
> Wafts of ***** lime leaves, washing up liquid, lemonade. The palate showed chocolate-limes & a sensation of lemongrass/washing up liquid type effect. I did rinse this cup thoroughly!!! Really delicous. Its a little bit roasty for Has Bean, or is it just me ?


Ready to give it a ranking Gary?

Wote Yirg Natural: Blueberries, however & whatever you do there is always blueberries. Got the ice-cream/cream soda and sherry-like finish in the first, big, FP brew. Other brew methods have reiterated the blueberry & sometimes choc. Hints of almonds & caramel occasionally in espresso (ristretto). Easy to hit the berries...I'm wondering whether brew methods needing a coarser grind are better for getting the fuller range of flavours (I've been mostly brewing at finer grinds over the weekend, fine drip & finer, not so much of the ice cream?).

Tentative 8 for brewed, 8.5 for espresso (it's fascinating, multi-faceted & easy to hit a tasty brew...just not sure I actually like it that much).


----------



## garydyke1

La Toma

Espresso - 8/10 (not a typical cup profile versus your average espresso)

In Milk - 7.5/10 (better with ful fat milk)

Brewed - 7-8/10 (Chemex , V60 - a fickle beast)

Overall - 7.5/10 (I had higher hopes)

Notes - Not forgiving in the slightest, I had the most enjoyment and and consistancy under 9BAR. When I got it right as brewed it shined, when got it wrong it wasnt apologetic as it raped my mouth


----------



## aphelion

Just finished Wote:-

(Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Wote Natural)

Roasted - 22/03/2013

Espresso - 9/10 (pretty amazing when dialed in - harsh when overextracted)

In Milk - 9.5/10 (creamy blueberry pudding goodness)

Brewed - 8.5/10 (aeropress - softened acidity - good)

Overall - 9/10 (fantastic blueberry aroma and taste, a little tricky - can be harsh)

Notes - mental funky alcoholic blueberries

Ratio (Espresso) - 18g-28.8g-22secs

A bit of "marmite", but its the best SO i've tried this year -


----------



## garydyke1

aphelion said:


> Just finished Wote:-
> 
> (Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Wote Natural)
> 
> Roasted - 22/03/2013
> 
> Espresso - 9/10 (pretty amazing when dialed in - *harsh when overextracted*)
> 
> In Milk - 9.5/10 (creamy blueberry pudding goodness)
> 
> Brewed - 8.5/10 (aeropress - softened acidity - good)
> 
> Overall - 9/10 (fantastic blueberry aroma and taste, a little tricky - can be harsh)
> 
> Notes - mental funky alcoholic blueberries
> 
> Ratio (Espresso) - 18g-28.8g-22secs
> 
> A bit of "marmite", but its the best SO i've tried this year -


Indeed, I prefer slightly under & this accentuates the lemonadey qualities


----------



## garydyke1

Wote Natural , Chemex, scales are doing bizarre things so accidentially brewed at approx 50g per litre

25g dose, 490g ish water. 3 mins 35 seconds, final drips finished 3 mins 55 secs

A carafe of blueberry muffins, but more floral and less bready. A bit more watered down than I wanted, still absolutely lovely, gulpable, less sweetness. You cannot deny this coffee is awesome, perhaps not quite as good when it was ultra fresh earlier this year

I might adopt 50g per L more often


----------



## garydyke1

double post


----------



## MWJB

aphelion said:


> Just finished Wote:-
> 
> (Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Wote Natural)
> 
> Roasted - 22/03/2013
> 
> Espresso - 9/10 (pretty amazing when dialed in - harsh when overextracted)
> 
> In Milk - 9.5/10 (creamy blueberry pudding goodness)
> 
> Brewed - 8.5/10 (aeropress - softened acidity - good)
> 
> Overall - 9/10 (fantastic blueberry aroma and taste, a little tricky - can be harsh)
> 
> Notes - mental funky alcoholic blueberries
> 
> Ratio (Espresso) - 18g-28.8g-22secs
> 
> A bit of "marmite", but its the best SO i've tried this year -


"Maaaan, I saw the Mental Funky Alcoholic Blueberries when they were big...and I don't just mean big in Japan, I mean "big"! Yeah...they were on that tour with Rustic Metallic Treacle and the Psychedelic Pygmy Elephant Wranglers...ahhh, great times...I think...maybe I just dreamed it?...It was the 60's afterall..." ;-)


----------



## aphelion

MWJB said:


> "Maaaan, I saw the Mental Funky Alcoholic Blueberries when they were big...and I don't just mean big in Japan, I mean "big"! Yeah...they were on that tour with Rustic Metallic Treacle and the Psychedelic Pygmy Elephant Wranglers...ahhh, great times...I think...maybe I just dreamed it?...It was the 60's afterall..." ;-)


ha ha









can't wait to see what jatun kollo mountain throws up..


----------



## Earlepap

The Kollo mountain was one of my favourites last year. I remember Steve saying he was unsure whether they'd be getting it back so I'm glad to see it back - I've ordered a bag so I can join in with the marking.

I give the Wote 8.5/10.


----------



## lookseehear

Alright enough is enough. I've just ordered a bag of Wote natural as I can't stand seeing you all enjoying it so much and me not having any of it!


----------



## talktotheduck

not sure about the Wote...definetly didn't like it on opening over the weekend. Might have been the hangover from the bank holiday but I'm prepared to give it another go. Will concentrate a bit more on getting a 2 oz 25 second shot and see what happens.


----------



## forzajuve

Wote was bloody lovely!

On first openings I thought it smelt of rotten fruit. Banged out and espresso, bit too quick so added milk and was such a creamy blueberry ice cream taste it blew me away. When I got tighter on the grind and as the beans aged a bit more, the sherry notes came through. Still best with milk for my book and couldn't get the same experience from brewed although still delicious.

Favourite bean of the year no question for me.


----------



## 4515

Looking forward to opening the Wote as soon as Ive used up my Cachoeira (today or tomorrow). It sounds like I'm in for a totally different coffee experience.


----------



## aphelion

forzajuve said:


> Wote was bloody lovely!
> 
> On first openings I thought it smelt of rotten fruit. Banged out and espresso, bit too quick so added milk and was such a creamy blueberry ice cream taste it blew me away. When I got tighter on the grind and as the beans aged a bit more, the sherry notes came through. Still best with milk for my book and couldn't get the same experience from brewed although still delicious.
> 
> Favourite bean of the year no question for me.


I agree, was really fantastic (particularly with milk)..

I actually bought some of Gary's recommended 'Waitrose Organic - Full Fat'..OMG its lush!!









(I think mine was homogenised though..)

Cheers


----------



## MWJB

Aha! It worked...!

This is how the last 2 IMMs look, if I missed anyone out/any comments...let me know.


----------



## aphelion

Nice!


----------



## aphelion

I've been trying out Kollo Mountain (not sure quite what to make yet..)

Brewed seems to work pretty well, good acidity, fruity, citrus, tingly, very clean

However, am yet to get anything decent as an espresso...

Any one else had a go?


----------



## MWJB

Only as brewed in the FP...under yesterday, came good in the last cup (wasn't at all unpleasant though), much plummier today (57g/900g, steep w/crust submerged, sink grounds @ 4:30, plunged at 8:00, 3/4 turn tighter than yesterday on the Lido), a little sweet prune too? Getting a bright acidity, not quite pineapple...see if I can get it a bit further on tomorrow.


----------



## aphelion

Yep, definitely works as brewed for me - not sure I like it with espresso or milk.


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Only as brewed in the FP...under yesterday, came good in the last cup (wasn't at all unpleasant though), much plummier today (57g/900g, steep w/crust submerged, sink grounds @ 4:30, plunged at 8:00, 3/4 turn tighter than yesterday on the Lido), a little sweet prune too? Getting a bright acidity, not quite pineapple...see if I can get it a bit further on tomorrow.


Kollo Mountain - Gave it 5 mins steep, 3:30 rest & pour...sweeter, still not sure about pineapple but got a bright, sweeter acidity & more away from the prunes. On the first brew the stewed pruny taste was much more evident mid pot (but gone by the end), then yesterday with a fuller extraction the prune was just hints early on. Today, no prunes. Just a cautionary note in case anyone thinks that a stewed pruney taste is a result of overextraction...it may well be just as likely due to underextraction.


----------



## garydyke1

Wote Natural

Espresso - 8.75/10 (when you get it right, wow)

In Milk - 9/10 (punches through with its funky deviance)

Brewed - 8.5/10 (Chemex , V60, aero - )

Overall - 8.75/10

Notes - Blueberry, blueberry , blueberry..lemonade, boozy, funky


----------



## garydyke1

aphelion said:


> I've been trying out Kollo Mountain (not sure quite what to make yet..)
> 
> Brewed seems to work pretty well, good acidity, fruity, citrus, tingly, very clean
> 
> However, am yet to get anything decent as an espresso...
> 
> Any one else had a go?


Only a couple of dialling in shots for espresso, the roast colour and smell in the bag were promising, but both first 2 shots were (unusually for Roy and Brewtus) sink shots


----------



## forzajuve

Ok so I have been very lax in getting involved in this thread, apologies. I am a bit behind given my La Toma was lost in the post but here are my findings.

La Toma

Espresso - 6.5/10 (some chocolate notes and apple acidity, bit overdone for me)

In Milk - 7.0/10 (bit more rounded and less harsh in milk)

Brewed - 6.5/10 (V60 - good acidity but struggled to get clarity in the cup)

*Overall - 6.5/10 (Didn't enjoy this one as I normally would)*

Notes - Don't know whether it was me or the coffee but never thought I managed to get the best out of this, was this over roasted?


----------



## forzajuve

Wote Natural

Espresso - 9.0/10 (delicious when bang on, which was more often than not)

In Milk - 9.5/10 (hell yeah, got to leave some room for improvement right?)

Brewed - 8.5/10 (V60 - still lots of blueberries but the lack of mouthfeel detracts somewhat)

*Overall - 9.0/10 (Magnificent in milk and espresso, slightly less so as brewed yet still excellent)*

Notes - Brilliant coffee showing the range of flavours that exist out there. Is there a better bean with milk?


----------



## garydyke1

The Wote can be used to create a very subtle , bright but gentle cup of brewed coffee.

Chemex

25g dose

415g water. ph 6.9 / TDS 150 ish

96c starting temp water

Maestro+ grind setting approx mid-way thru full range, approx cupping grind

35g bloom for 45 secs

rapid , heavy central pour spiraling outwards, aiming to reach 260g added in 1min 45

Then slow central trickle (keeping within a 1 inch spread) maintaining tide line

415g added by 2min 40 secs

Final drips at 3mins 15.

Allow to cool for 12 mins, served in bone china

Accentuated lemonade acidity up front, calm blueberry aroma, almost caramelly on the finish. Thirst quenching mouthfeel and clean!


----------



## aphelion

forzajuve said:


> Is there a better bean with milk?


its definitely up there


----------



## MWJB




----------



## aphelion

Just finished Kollo Mountain:-

(Bolivia Taypiplaya Jatun Kollo Mountain 2013)

Roasted - 28/03/2013

Espresso - 7.5/10 (disappointing - never made any I was happy with)

In Milk - 8/10 (acidity helps cut through the milk - pretty good)

Brewed - 8.5/10 (aeropress - citrus acidity, tingly, stone fruits, light, very clean)

Overall - 8/10 (preferred as brewed coffee)

Notes - decent brewed coffee, light, clean, acidic, fruity

After the excitement of Wote, this felt a bit "Meh" (maybe being unfair).

Disappointed with the espresso - good brewed


----------



## Earlepap

I'm sadly struggling a bit with Kollo mountain which I opened today. It was one of my favourites last year. It was only roasted three days ago so perhaps it needs to rest more, but at the moment I can't I'm struggling to get any discernible flavours from it. How did you brew it in the Aeropress aphelion?


----------



## MWJB

I ground much finer for Kollo mtn in the FP & a longer steep than for the Wote...the Wote always gave you something (even if just blueberry/blueberry skins) & my feeling is it was great as a "journey in the cup" type brew, to highlight the different facets. Kollo I think needs to be hit a bit more squarely on the head & can be uninspiring if under...but is just delicious when in the zone. I'd rather be "high side of normal" than under with this one? Reminds me of Honduras El Moral...once I have a mouthful I just want to keep it there & can barely bring myself to swallow! ;-)


----------



## aphelion

For aeropress I pretty much follow kaffeine's inverted method (.PDF on their website). I found you need a fairly course grind for Kollo, to extract the more fruity flavours - course -2 mins - 30 sec press

Its actually quite a delicate, light brew, which I enjoyed slightly cooled..its not gonna slap you round the face like a Wote.


----------



## Earlepap

Thanks guys, I'll try again tomorrow. I took a look at Kaffeine's AP recipe: do you use 85 degree water like they say? That seems crazily low to me.


----------



## aphelion

Its a good starting point, but definitely play around with the parameters..

I tend to use 85-90C brew water (but i'm no expert)


----------



## Mal

Hmmm. I've been enjoying the Kollo from my aeropress, getting big stewed plum flavours and a healthy kick of citrus acidity. I'm just using my standard inverted method, medium course grind (a straight down down the middle 20 on my Maestro+) and 4 minutes brewing. Water just off the boil, I've arsed with water temperatures plenty in the past and never really tasted enough difference to be that fussy about it.


----------



## willowkevin

This weeks treat is Peru Tunki, again from York coffee emporium, I've had Tunki before and this is every bit as good! Works well with milk, and also works well in the stove top pot!

I'm unable to note the flavours as seems to be the thing to do, but I'm a type1 diabetic, so haven't had sweet stuff for years. but I think I can judge coffee by "niceness" in milk!


----------



## aphelion

Hi willowkevin, definitely want to try some coffee from York Coffee, its getting good reviews on the site!









The In My Mug section of the forum is to discuss the Hasbean In My Mug subscription.

I don't want to put you off posting cos its useful to people buying from york (please don't be offended).

Can you use another section for posting about York?

Cheers Mate


----------



## rodabod

aphelion said:


> Can you use another section for posting about York?


There's the "what's in your cup this morning" thread which I think s the main general beans thread.

I think the "In My Mug" should really be re-titled with "Has Bean" in the title as it's confusing.


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Kollo Mountain - Gave it 5 mins steep, 3:30 rest & pour...sweeter, still not sure about pineapple but got a bright, sweeter acidity & more away from the prunes. On the first brew the stewed pruny taste was much more evident mid pot (but gone by the end), then yesterday with a fuller extraction the prune was just hints early on. Today, no prunes. Just a cautionary note in case anyone thinks that a stewed pruney taste is a result of overextraction...it may well be just as likely due to underextraction.


Last 50g of Kollo Mountain in the FP at 62.5g/l. 6 min steep with plundger 1cm under the surface, sink crust remove plunger & taste. Plunged at 8:45. Then filtered through a cone. High side of normal, past the sweetest point, but not bad for it. Juicy plums, over a base of, er, "coffee"? ;-). Acidity a little muted this time. This is my kind of brewed coffee.

Only had it as brewed - 9.5, would buy again.


----------



## aphelion

rodabod said:


> I think the "In My Mug" should really be re-titled with "Has Bean" in the title as it's confusing.


Yep, its a bit confusing - Glenn, any chance we could get this updated?


----------



## willowkevin

aphelion said:


> Hi willowkevin, definitely want to try some coffee from York Coffee, its getting good reviews on the site!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The In My Mug section of the forum is to discuss the Hasbean In My Mug subscription.
> 
> I don't want to put you off posting cos its useful to people buying from york (please don't be offended).
> 
> Can you use another section for posting about York?
> 
> Cheers Mate


No offence, the thread title says "In my mug" so that's what i was posting about like...

There was another similar thread but as this one was at the top I used it....


----------



## aphelion

willowkevin said:


> There was another similar thread but as this one was at the top I used it....


Yep, its a bit misleading


----------



## Earlepap

What have I done! Forgive me! Who would've thought the thread would last so long - almost a year now. I tried to rename the thread but it just changed the title of the first post. Guess it needs an admin.

Back on topic, today I cupped the Kollo mountain today and got the citrus acidity and more fruitiness than my efforts in the Aeropress. Can't say I'm wowed by it to be honest, but maybe it's a case of having such high expectations after last year, or perhaps my tastes have changed a bit. I'll hold off giving it a score till I drink some more.

Coincidentally two of the coffees I was tasting along side it were previous IMMs: Brazil Passeio Natural Rubi and Columbia Meridiano decaf. The Brazil was quite nice with lots of choc and nut as you'd expect from a Brazil - I reckon it'd make a cracking espresso. I thought the Columbian decaf was amazing. I was quite scared to begin with since it was visibly oily when I opened the bag (maybe that's something to do with the decaf process?), but in the cup it reminded me of Limoncillo and Jirmichawu naturals - basically a face full of strawberry. I look forward to drinking it at night.


----------



## rodabod

I've never had a decaf that didn't taste "not quite right". Is this one worth a bash, do you reckon?


----------



## Earlepap

rodabod said:


> I've never had a decaf that didn't taste "not quite right". Is this one worth a bash, do you reckon?


Can't say I've tried enough to know, but I had an Aeropress of it tonight and despite being under-extracted it tasted pretty good to me. Nice to be able to have a coffee and not worry about being kept up late. Also learnt I find a darker roast much more palatable in the evening, and after food.


----------



## garydyke1

rodabod said:


> I've never had a decaf that didn't taste "not quite right". Is this one worth a bash, do you reckon?


I made nothing other than terrible espresso with it, but brewed was quite special


----------



## rodabod

garydyke1 said:


> I made nothing other than terrible espresso with it, but brewed was quite special


Did it just not work as espresso? I had some Monmouth decaf and really didn't like it as espresso.


----------



## garydyke1

Kollo Mountain via Chemex is rather good. I went for the 25g / 415g / 3 mins

I prefer this a little bit lighter , thinner mouthfeel with touch of sweetness. This equates to Maestro+ setting of 15-16. It got a bit lost at 18 and bit too much at 13-14.

Aromas were sweet stewed dark fruits, plums, cherry, maybe even apricots. Touch of acidity , you could argue pineapple, but more limey for me. Tiny hint of caramel on the finish, but very clean and refreshing.

One of the better coffees this year for brewed


----------



## garydyke1

rodabod said:


> Did it just not work as espresso? I had some Monmouth decaf and really didn't like it as espresso.


I tried about 4-5 shots couldnt get anything palatable so bailed and made brewed instead. 250g doesnt go far


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Kollo Mountain via Chemex is rather good. I went for the 25g / 415g / 3 mins
> 
> I prefer this a little bit lighter , thinner mouthfeel with touch of sweetness. This equates to Maestro+ setting of 15-16. It got a bit lost at 18 and bit too much at 13-14.
> 
> Aromas were sweet stewed dark fruits, plums, cherry, maybe even apricots. Touch of acidity , you could argue pineapple, but more limey for me. Tiny hint of caramel on the finish, but very clean and refreshing.
> 
> One of the better coffees this year for brewed


Kollo Mountain in the CCD is utterly stunning. The aroma during bloom is excellent! Given a little time to cool down I'm also getting acidity that could be pineapple and arguments could be made for the dark fruit acidity due to its complexity but plums and cherries yes!

Very clean and as Steve says 'Brewed coffee heaven'! Gary did you give it the 50second ristretto treatment?


----------



## Earlepap

garydyke1 said:


> Kollo Mountain via Chemex is rather good... Aromas were sweet stewed dark fruits, plums, cherry, maybe even apricots. Touch of acidity , you could argue pineapple, but more limey for me. Tiny hint of caramel on the finish, but very clean and refreshing.


That sounds very much like the best I've gotten from it. Same tastes in AP and Chemex, but it's cleaned up a lot more in the Chemex, which is exactly what you'd expect I suppose. I didn't find it refreshing either way!

I'm giving it 7/10


----------



## MWJB

Finca Loma La Gloria - FP - Having to steep longer, water literally just off the boil, updose slightly to 65g/l, only just got in the zone (still under side of normal) on the 3rd brew (1st brew was under, but bolstered by a torn filter paper & subsequent suspended solids, made it drinkable...way-hay for happy accidents!







).

Perhaps I've gotten into this one too early? Only got 70g left now...


----------



## aphelion

Quite enjoying Gloria..

Spent ages dialing in the espresso (having serious adjustment problems with the Vario at the moment)

Managed to get a really nice one this morning though, plenty of chocolate and red fruit acidity (definitely getting that malteser reference).

Works nicely brewed in the aeropress too..

I did try it aeropress/milk yesterday, but found it a bit boring (will try a proper flat white in the morning).


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Kollo Mountain in the CCD is utterly stunning. ...... Gary did you give it the 50second ristretto treatment?


what a great idea


----------



## garydyke1

Earlepap said:


> That sounds very much like the best I've gotten from it. Same tastes in AP and Chemex, but it's cleaned up a lot more in the Chemex, which is exactly what you'd expect I suppose. I didn't find it refreshing either way!
> 
> I'm giving it 7/10


The cup I have just consumed I would give 4/10. I took the Maestro 2 notches finer, the brew took an additional 20 seconds and the result was fruit that hadnt been stewed, it had been boiled to death with marmite. This coffee is horrid if overextracted, aromatics are lost and I think the rest of this chemex is going down the sink

Edit - a couple of additional minutes cooling and its is a little more palateable, still the acidity is very muted. Its now a 5.5/10


----------



## fatboyslim

Agreed its tricky to extract properly. My brew today was only a 5-6 where as yesterday could arguably have been a 9!


----------



## aphelion

El Salvador Finca Loma La Gloria Washed:-

Roasted - 5/04/2013

Espresso - 8.5/10 - masses of chocolate with a nice raspberry acidity

In Milk - 8/10 - milky hot chocolate

Brewed - 8/10 - aeropress - acidity mellows, red fruits, chocolate

Overall - 8/10 - enjoyable as espresso and brewed, bit one dimensional in milk

Quite enjoyed this one, would have liked to have explored the espresso a bit more.


----------



## MWJB

Was worried I was going to score a duck with Loma La Gloria...57.3g in the FP today (6:00 steep, 3:00 rest), developed nicely, from top to bottom - maltiness, creamy medium body, smooth mouthfeel, soft red fruit acidity, a little roasted almond earlier (possibly due to suspended solids in the brew), something almost intangible in the last sips (possibly because I've just washed down a fenell-ey lunch with it) but faintest hints of mint/menthol (a bit like in Aberlour whisky)...

But what to do with the last 15g or so?..Tempted to ristretto it, but I feel this would be a great bean for the little Kalita Wave & fine-ish grind...? CCD?

Not sure I, personally, got the best out of it with the FP, seemed harder (longer, hotter) to extract than the previous IMMs this year? But then that's not the bean's fault and Kollo was, for me, a tough act to follow.


----------



## garydyke1

Kollo mountain :-

Espresso - 6/10 - gripping brightness, hard to tame

In Milk - 7/10 - acidity cut right through milk

Brewed - 8/10 - Chemex - didnt enjoy when over extracted, better when light touch used

Overall - 7/10 - Better as brewed, would have made it on to the theoretical Bantam brew bar ; )

Stewed plum, cherry, lime acidity. Marmite if taken to far over

My last 17.5g. Do I give it the FSR treatment agghhhhhhh???


----------



## fatboyslim

Give it the FSR treatment!!! I would get another bag if I were you. I've easily had 2 brews out of about 5 that have been 9/10 in the CCD.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Give it the FSR treatment!!! I would get another bag if I were you. I've easily had 2 brews out of about 5 that have been 9/10 in the CCD.


There are too many coffees to revisit one again.... agggghhh

I will FSR later today - an 8mm grind change on Roy should do it


----------



## forzajuve

Kollo Mountain:

Espresso - 5/10 - couldn't get to grips with holding back the acidity

In Milk - 6/10 - much smoother but lacking flavour

Brewed - 8/10 - sweet plums all the way, such a difference to espresso with this bean

*Overall - 6/10 - brewed was by far the best and was really good, could not tame espresso on this*

Notes: would buy again but only for brewed which was really good (v60)


----------



## aphelion

the verdict on Kollo Mountain seems pretty unanimous then..

great for brewed only


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> The cup I have just consumed I would give 4/10. I took the Maestro 2 notches finer, the brew took an additional 20 seconds and the result was fruit that hadnt been stewed, it had been boiled to death with marmite. This coffee is horrid if overextracted, aromatics are lost and I think the rest of this chemex is going down the sink
> 
> Edit - a couple of additional minutes cooling and its is a little more palateable, still the acidity is very muted. Its now a 5.5/10


Hi Gary...interesting approach. Have you ever tried a variation on the split shot espresso pull (consecutive split, rather than simultaneous)? Say aim for 50-55g/l on a pourover, but the first 65g/l goes into one cup (10g dose = ~133g output), then 64-60g/l (another 14g out) into another, 59-55g/l (another 15g output) into the next? Assuming that the extraction is going to hit the sweet spot at a point between the 2 extremes, then this might help narrow down the target for a given grind?


----------



## MWJB




----------



## gman147

EL SALVADOR FINCA LOMA LA GLORIA

Probably my favourite bean of 2013 so far. I really loved Wote Natural and it was my top until delivery of this Finca Loma which is perfect in every way. Crunchie meets Malteaser with some very beautiful notes that I'm struggling to pinpoint but absolutely gorgeous to the taste.

Doesn't forget what it's meant to be like I found with Wote. It's very much a proper coffee at heart and punches through the milk in a flat white perfectly. Beautiful silky finish to the crema which makes for impressive presentation (as I served it up to two friends just an hour ago).


----------



## MWJB

Loma La Gloria - 17.35g in the Clever Dripper, espresso grind, permanent filter plus paper.

Rinse filter brewer, blah, blah...

Bloom with 35g at 97C, stir, stir, stir.

Add remaining water (295g total, 59g/l) from about 8 inches above brewer, vigorously stirring slurry with stream from pouring kettle (maintained at 97C since the bloom, to start of filling pour), stir intermittently.

Steep for nine and a half minutes, stirring from time to time. At 09:30 I pulled the permanent filter to remove the bulk of the grounds, then set the CCD on a glass for drawdown...after a few good minutes and the brew stalling with about 60g in the CCD I got bored, tasted the slurry & thought it was getting a bit brackish & discarded it...so ended up with about 200g in the glass.

Tasted a little under to start! Intense, malty, liquid choc, soft mouthwatering, watermelon & light body towards the end. No detectable raspberry...perhaps I didn't leave it long enough?









Next CCD brew will be 55g/l (more water to grinds, a little better extraction hopefully), paperless (just permanent filter) and pressed through the Aeropress. EDIT...actually scrub that bit about paperless, I'll get some tighter weave #4 papers/stick to the Filtropas & just taste the slurry/output until I think it's gone too far

Has anyone else found anything unusual with Loma la Gloria WRT caffeine hit?


----------



## Earlepap

A throwback I know, but I had a batch brew cup of the Burundi Ngozi Rugambo Washed today and it was really good - all the descriptors there. I didn't get a single cup from the entire bag tasting as good as this. User error.


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Has anyone else found anything unusual with Loma la Gloria WRT caffeine hit?


ie no hit , or very strong?


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> ie no hit , or very strong?


I found I got quite caffeine hit off it, same brew perameters as other recent IMM & with Loma la Gloria (I guess) at a slightly lower yeild.


----------



## rodabod

Are there any particular countries which are known to typically have less or more caffeine content? That might be a stupid question given that each country can grow different varieties of plants.


----------



## aphelion

Hmmm, certainly in tea, caffeine content in the dry leaf can be affected by soil chemistry, altitude, position of leaf etc.

It makes sense that these same parameters could affect coffee beans..


----------



## painty

Indonesian are typically higher caffeine


----------



## aphelion

Maybe, although 90% of Indonesian coffee is robusta (more caffeine than arabica)


----------



## painty

Yes, I meant the arabicas - java, sumatra etc. Can't remember which varietals they grow but they will be grown elsewhere so guess it must be down to the volcanic soils and/or climate.


----------



## Sam__G

I miss my In My Mug







Fingers crossed I may be able to resubscribe in a few weeks


----------



## garydyke1

Yay my niece is now famous in episode 231!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> Yay my niece is now famous in episode 231!


Ah, bless, she looks cute.


----------



## garydyke1

Loma La Gloria - cracked this open this morning , the bag had not inflated at all almost like it had been breached.

The beans were extremely uniform and an attractive chestnut brown colour. Smelling lovely.

I made a chemex, usual parameters , except I had to answer the door so the water was only about 90C when I started pouring & the grinds had been sat there for about 6 minutes. not ideal.

As the water hit the grinds a huge bright waft of freshly cut grass hit me! This mellowed into more malty-honey notes.

The brew took a full 30 seconds longer than the previous coffee at the same grind setting. **I will coarsen it 2 notches for the next brew and ensure >95C water.

Aroma - malty , milk choc, sweet honey-comb

Palate - a little off, muted and slightly over extacted** BUT its clear a great coffee lies here - sweet milk choc, wafer, malt, biscuit. I want it to have more fruity acidity which my corrections should address. I can see this being awesome espresso!!!

As this cooled down it evolved into a better balanced cup profile, acidity starting to come through. I can see value in the raspberry descriptor. God damn the chocolately aftertaste is superb!


----------



## fatboyslim

Next time let them wait at the door while you make your precious brewed coffee! What could possibly more important than that!


----------



## gman147

garydyke1 said:


> Loma La Gloria -
> 
> I can see this being awesome espresso!!!
> 
> As this cooled down it evolved into a better balanced cup profile, acidity starting to come through. I can see value in the raspberry descriptor. God damn the chocolately aftertaste is superb!


Yep, It's my fav this year so far!


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Next time let them wait at the door while you make your precious brewed coffee! What could possibly more important than that!


Lol, you are of course correct. A brewed beverage would never be left unattended at Bantam Coffee ; )


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Has anyone else found anything unusual with Loma la Gloria WRT caffeine hit?


Probably TMI but my bowels were emptied promptly after consumption, so maybe there is something to this claim


----------



## fatboyslim

Can I be your unattended brewed beverage inspector?



> We have been 08 days without incident!


----------



## garydyke1

poona said:


> Yep, It's my fav this year so far!


Any hints on recipe to get the best out of it?

i just tried a dialling in shot which started far too slowly then exploded into early blonding, I rescued the shot by switching to line pressure only to achieve 29g from 18g in 30 seconds. It was overly bright but that unmistakable El Sal chocolate finish was still there ; )


----------



## gman147

I started using it on 4th day. I was drinking this @ 18.25g in 28 seconds. A quick clean sweep with my finger on the La Marzocco basket seems to always get me a smidge above 18g so I've been running all my brews at 18.25.


----------



## Earlepap

garydyke1 said:


> Probably TMI but my bowels were emptied promptly after consumption


That's got to be pinboard of doom worthy.


----------



## garydyke1

Loma La Gloria ''pan-spatteringly good''


----------



## rodabod

"Whether made as espresso, or brewed, you'll always be served a crapuccino"


----------



## rodabod

In My Bog.


----------



## garydyke1

''Lighten the load with Loma La Gloria''


----------



## garydyke1

''The pours are always running fast with this Chocolately El Salvador''


----------



## Earlepap

rodabod said:


> In My Bog.


I LOLed!


----------



## gman147

Ha @ Crappucino


----------



## painty

garydyke1 said:


> Probably TMI but . . .


No 'probably' about it


----------



## MWJB

Passeio Nat. Icatu, CCD: 14.2g about a turn out from lock up on the Porlex (medium drip?), 247g (*57.5g/l*) water 97C start. Regular Filtropa paper, no Swissgold (though I reckon you could get a similar result with it, but steep would be much longer/more agitation).

Bloomed with 42g, stir to ensure fully wet, add remainder, quick stir. Steep for a further 6:00, draw down took another 5-6min - absurdly juicy & fruity, choc... not so much of the white sugar/candy floss, but if I have had a better CCD brew, I really can't recall it.


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> ''Lighten the load with Loma La Gloria''
> 
> ''The pours are always running fast with this Chocolately El Salvador''


LOL! Loma La Gloria....a handy tool to unleash your stool!


----------



## aphelion

MWJB said:


> Passeio Nat. Icatu, CCD: 14.2g about a turn out from lock up on the Porlex (medium drip?), 247g (*57.5g/l*) water 97C start. Regular Filtropa paper, no Swissgold (though I reckon you could get a similar result with it, but steep would be much longer/more agitation).
> 
> Bloomed with 42g, stir to ensure fully wet, add remainder, quick stir. Steep for a further 6:00, draw down took another 5-6min - absurdly juicy & fruity, choc... not so much of the white sugar/candy floss, but if I have had a better CCD brew, I really can't recall it.


Yep, I haven't enjoyed much from Brazil recently..this one definitely has something extra


----------



## garydyke1

(Toilet)Joking aside this first El Salvador of the season is absolutely superb, its going to be getting a high score. Not for complexity, but for being balanced, forgiving in all brew methods , and, packed full of milk-chocolately goodness. That finish is to die for and unmistakable in both brewed and espresso. I love it

I re did tuesday's chemex but without the rude interuption & amended water temp and grind setting. I would say it was under extracted, a little weak and less aroma, however the acidity was revealed by the hotter water and chocolates/wafer receded into the background a little. Still a delicious cup. Next chemex will be 1 click finer & slightly cooler water - the middle ground between Tuesday and today


----------



## gman147

Just opened my 4 day old Finca Loma La Gloria and prematurely ended my relationship with Cuban Serrano (prob around 150g left which I will add to the stash of stale beans I shall use to season my new burrs which will arrive monday) .. Sooooo good to have Gloria back. Top top bean! Without doubt my favourite coffee.


----------



## aphelion

Scores are in...

Brazil Fazenda Passeio Natural Icatu:-

Roasted - 12/04/2013

Espresso - 8.5/10 - chocolate with a fruity sweetness - creamy body

In Milk - 8/10 - chocolate, more of the same

Brewed - 8.5/10 - aeropress - chocolate and sweets

Overall - 8.5/10 - quite forgiving, enjoyed both brewed and as espresso

Liked this one a lot - pink wafer biscuits is a good descriptor (sort of a candy like quality).

I didn't get much in the way of dried fruit however..


----------



## garydyke1

I only have approx 80g of the Icatu to play with - the rest got hammered on the weekend mini-barista-jam.

Its a darkish roast on the Has bean scale. I got a wonderful espresso PID on 90c and a cold portafilter...17.5g into 25g. Very sweet and sticky. Its a candy sweetness with some fig and prune notes. Chocolate coated raisons but the cheap fake choc coating (in a good way)

My v60 was quite roasty and a little bitter but it was a stab in the dark for grind setting. Still drinkable.

Dont think ill have enough opportunities to rate this one fairly which such a small amount to dial in.


----------



## MWJB

I don't think we've had your verdict (in numbers) for Loma La Gloria yet Gary?


----------



## garydyke1

El Salvador Loma La Gloria :-

Espresso - 9/10 - That chocolate was off the chart

In Milk - 9/10 - Hot chocolate

Brewed - 8.25/10 - Unmistakable El Salvador finish

Overall - 9/10 - One of the bets this year


----------



## MWJB




----------



## garydyke1

I should have commented on the stimulant punch on Gloria. It was the bomb, literally


----------



## gman147

Yeah the hit from Gloria is great! Has me wired nicely before work.

El Salvador Finca La Gloria

Espresso 9/10 - Wham smack in the face with that chocolate. It's like a visit with Charlie to the Chocolate factory

With Milk 9.5/10 - I give it this due to Wote being 9/10 in my scale and I think this is better. My fav this year so far and pushing to be my all time fav! So sweet with less acidity than most but enough for that nice lasting aftertaste.

Overall 9.5/10 - It's difficult to reason why to not give it 10/10 but perhaps a tiny bit more of a smokey punch would make it perfect.

Notes: Mars milk choc, strawberries, raspberries, grapefruit

Recipe - 18.1g (I) 30.6g (O) @ 28 (S)

hmm IOS ? I think i've seen that somewhere before









Nice little acronym for recipes


----------



## autopilot

MWJB said:


>


You lot are absolutely bonkers!

But in a good way. Helpful for us choosing our next bean


----------



## garydyke1

So my last 7.9g of Icatu was run through the v60-01 notches coarser than first attempt.

128g water , completed in 2min 05 seconds. Still a little on the heavy side but no bitterness or roasty element : )

Sticky sweet mouthfeel, black forest gateaux but prunes and raisons instead of cherry. Quite artifical sweetness again , hence 'candy'

Still think espresso the best home for this, the piccolos we had last night were Bantam Coffee menu worthy. 13g espresso in a total of 120ml drink. Would make a great breakfast coffee with a pastry.

Brazil Fazenda Passeio Natural Icatu

Espresso - 7.5/10 - Better at low temps but sticky sweetness

In Milk - 7.75/10 - Dried fruit and choc cuts through

Brewed - 7/10 - Took some work to get right

Overall - 7.5/10 - Wish I had more to dial in


----------



## garydyke1

Struggling with Argentina San Jorge Washed.

18g dose

Tried 95c. 30 seconds . 30g output. Looked nice but Salty and sour

Tried 92c. 24 seconds . 32g outout. x**&!!!Vk sink

Tried 93c. 35 seconds. 26g output. tangy-orange and bitter choc. smelled REALLY over extracted, with grey/black crema!

Heck its FSR time. Want 22g in 50 seconds @ 91c ...lets do this.

Brewed anyone?


----------



## MWJB

First attempt with the Finca Argentina was a 110% ristretto single, a little under, zingy orange over tobacco.

Brewed (all 12-13g doses) I haven't got so much of the orange but more of the pomegranate (soft red fruit with a slightly resiny dryness, like the pomegranate fruit, not grenadine syrup, also akin to diluted cranberry juice?) and cocoa in the finish. 58g/l in the Cafeor, ground on the Porlex, was a killer. Been a bit sloppy today...just been whizzing the beans as set for espresso on the Rocky...ran too much water through the first (~51g/l) but still recogniseable, ~57.5g/l was better ...both muted fruityness, generic side but ball park, probably due to the finer grind. Pleasant enough.

I'll have more time to give it proper attention on Wednesday, or might have a crack as the office brew tomorrow in the Sowden.


----------



## garydyke1

Argentina started to behave lower dosed and hotter.

17g into 30 . 96c. 31 sec. Bitter choc Orange , a touch ashy but more sweetness.


----------



## MWJB

autopilot said:


> You lot are absolutely bonkers!


Pfft! This is just the tip of the iceberg, trust me...Come on, jump in, the bonkers-ness is lovely!


----------



## garydyke1

Argentina is very nice brewed. Did 8g / 130g water / 97c / 1min 45. Too orangey for crows


----------



## gman147

El Salvador Finca La Fany (rude jokes await)

Caramel chocolate like a galaxy caramel

IOS - 18, 29, 28


----------



## rodabod

poona said:


> El Salvador Finca La Fany (rude jokes await)


You can't beat a good bit of "La Fany".


----------



## coffeechap

rodabod said:


> You can't beat a good bit of "La Fany".


If you do it tends to bite back!


----------



## rodabod

[Rude joke warning: skip this post if you are easily offended]

If you're doing it right, then you should be grinding the bean and then letting it get wet.

Sorry, that was an awful joke. Back to the coffee!


----------



## gman147

Even more funny is that its called 'Finca La Fany *Washed'*


----------



## garydyke1

God forbid a pulped natural Fany


----------



## gman147

Would that be unwashed? Yuck!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

I've always preferred a natural fany myself.

Anyway! I had a brewed version of the latest IMM, something with 'yellow honey' in the title? was nice, had a fizzy sugar kinda sweetness.


----------



## coffeechap

rodabod said:


> [Rude joke warning: skip this post if you are easily offended]
> 
> If you're doing it right, then you should be grinding the bean and then letting it get wet.
> 
> Sorry, that was an awful joke. Back to the coffee!


Would you use the finger method to level it off first?


----------



## garydyke1

I often thwack my doser whilst tinkering with la fany


----------



## gman147

La Fany washed tastes very sweet on the tongue


----------



## coffeechap

Off kilter but definitely want some of these guys coffee!!

http://www.fanny-coffee.de/


----------



## garydyke1

Just what were you googling exactly to discover that link?


----------



## coffeechap

I know had to ignore most of the returns on that search!!!!


----------



## gman147

Google explicit filter 'off' ;p


----------



## gman147

Just getting my lips around some nice washed Fany this morning. Weirdly, since I back flushed last night, the first shot goes in the sink to rid the chemicals and it was a perfect shot unlike the one im now drinking. DAMN! Wasnt prepared to sink another one. On a different note, bought some cheap scales to check tamp pressure and was well off. Was only around 15-18lbs. Have now adjusted to hit 30lbs but weirdly, it only took 2 seconds off my shot time. I thought it would have been much more to the extent that I was preparing to adjust grind.


----------



## ronsil

poona said:


> Was only around 15-18lbs. Have now adjusted to hit 30lbs but weirdly, it only took 2 seconds off my shot time. I thought it would have been much more to the extent that I was preparing to adjust grind.


I'm not adamant on the 30lb tamp & am not surprised you found very little difference when you were going lighter.

After leveling I give a light tamp & lift straight out. Degree of grind makes far more difference.


----------



## 4085

I bought some coffee from Rave, and they told me to try the Java Jampit which is brand new into them. All I am going to say, is buy some before it runs out!


----------



## rodabod

I see the first Kenyan of the year is now available on the website. Doesn't sound too suitable for espresso though (not that it would stop me).


----------



## Mike mc

rodabod said:


> I see the first Kenyan of the year is now available on the website. Doesn't sound too suitable for espresso though (not that it would stop me).


I'm just about to make a order for some of the Kenyan.

For some reason I'm always drawn back to the African coffees time and time again.


----------



## MWJB

Finca Argentina San Jorge has been subjected to a whole raft of brewing methods & crackpot theories & techniques...and has been pretty much consistently delicious as brewed, if a little chameleonic. Zesty, citrus on the lower side of extraction, sweetening up, then into drier pomegranate/cranberry juice & cocoa at higher extractions. It's really grown on me over the last couple of weeks...I'm not usually big on pomegranate/cranberry juice type flavours, nor on "journey through the cup" brews, but I have very much enjoyed this coffee in both respects. A bit like the Wote Yirg, in that it has differing facets to explore. I'll give it a 9/10, no, make that 9.5 for brewed.


----------



## rodabod

Mike mc said:


> I'm just about to make a order for some of the Kenyan.


Let us know how it goes!

I have a few bags on order including a bit of La Fany. Will report back next week.


----------



## garydyke1

How is everyone getting on with last weeks Costa Rica La Perla Yellow Honey Villa Sarchi ?

My chemex yesterday was sweet but quite generic & I hugely under extracted my aeropress this morning, even with a fine-drip grind and 7 minutes steeping - it came out sweet but generic.

Will try an espresso later


----------



## aphelion

garydyke1 said:


> How is everyone getting on with last weeks Costa Rica La Perla Yellow Honey Villa Sarchi ?
> 
> My chemex yesterday was sweet but quite generic & I hugely under extracted my aeropress this morning, even with a fine-drip grind and 7 minutes steeping - it came out sweet but generic.
> 
> Will try an espresso later


I'm going through a bit of a square mile revelation with espresso at the minute..

Pretty much relegated the In My Mug beans to brewed only (aeropress).

With La Perla, i've found the descriptor notes to be spot on (with brewed at least).

Posh strawberries!

As you've mentioned though Gary, i'm too finding it a bit "generic" - boring even.

I'm giving it 8/10 because its clean, sweet and pleasant, but its not dancing on my tongue..

Looking forward to starting the new Kenya tomorrow


----------



## rodabod

Is seven minutes not awfully long for even a coarse grind in the Aeropress? Or am I not experimenting enough?


----------



## MWJB

For a coarse grind an hour might be a reasonably long steep time. I regularly do 30-40min steeps (though not in the Aeropress - more French press & Sowden) that still need a stir to bring them up.

7-10 minutes steep with a fine drip grind might not be long enough.

Agitation is more of a driver of extraction, that and how hungry your water is for more TDS (varies), after steeping for a while your water has infused with the coffee and isn't looking for much more until you start beating it into it.


----------



## garydyke1

Not long enough for sure. I wanted a zero agitation brew to just sit there the length of my work conference call. The call ended fairly soon , I broke the crust, flipped and pressed then noted the approximate steep was 7 mins. Could have done with 10-12.

I drank it but it was lacking. A similar grind for a v60 may have been on the verge of over extraction.


----------



## rodabod

Interesting. It's hard for me to gauge the fineness of the grind on my Mazzer unless I go for an espresso grind which I usually steep for 45-60s as a faux espresso.

I need to try longer times as I have some very light roast Kenyan beans just now, and I'm getting too much sourness / grape acidity.


----------



## MWJB

A difference between espresso and, in a similar vein pourovers, & steeping (assuming similar grind) is that the former methods are constantly introducing water to the puck/bed, which is washing out the coffee solubles. The steeped methods seem to have a big initial whack (your water is now a weak infusion), but then extraction tails off if left to time alone.

I have made French presses with an espresso grind & was plunging around 3:30-4:00. You can taste off the top with the Aeropress (especially with a fine grind as the smaller particles get waterlogged sooner & sink) & plunge when you feel you are getting in range. Or, of course, stir in a repeatable, controlled manner to chivvy things along.


----------



## garydyke1

La Perla as espresso (well ristretto) was pretty tasty. Very slow pour.

18g dose, 30 seconds @ 93c and (shock horror) I didnt weigh the output.

I would guesstimate 22-23g output split between 2 espresso cups.

sticky, sweet , intense , interesting mellow acidity. Ive gone a touch coarser and will repeat later with scales at hand


----------



## garydyke1

The more I use La Perla the more im getting from it. The malty-milk chocolate on finish is actually rather good and it takes a good 30 seconds after swallowing to come through. Much more pronounced in the very sweet espresso (which im enjoying more than brewed).

My Chemex this morning (22.5g / 375g water / 2 mins 50) was slightly slap-dash due to work constraints & actually the first sip was on the edge of unpleasant, over acidic & lacking much sweetness , however as it cooled it became more and more chocolately.

I think full immersion and a v long steep suits this coffee more than pourover


----------



## Earlepap

smokeybarn said:


> I've always preferred a natural fany myself.


http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee?product_id=84

This sounds delicious.


----------



## garydyke1

I murdered La Perla today in the chemex. I measured water temperature & purposely waited for it to drop to 95C before pouring. Big mistake. Although the brew took slightly longer it was hugely under-extracted, quite astringent, lacking sweetness and only become nice-ish when almost stone cold.

The point at which I would normally start pouring the water temp in the Homeloo was 97.3C, although Ive no idea on actual temp in the coffee bed / slurry.


----------



## aphelion

Had a really good Kenya Gachami this morning, loads of pithy zesty citrus.

Used my Fine Disk, it was noticably sweeter, but still with lots of acidity.

Probably the nicest Aeropress i've ever done, clean, balanced, complex









Quite like these Gachami beans


----------



## garydyke1

aphelion said:


> Had a really good Kenya Gachami this morning, loads of pithy zesty citrus.
> 
> Used my Fine Disk, it was noticably sweeter, but still with lots of acidity.
> 
> Probably the nicest Aeropress i've ever done, clean, balanced, complex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite like these Gachami beans


whats the recipe ??


----------



## aphelion

garydyke1 said:


> whats the recipe ??


Inverted Aeropress

- 15.5g Gachami - Coarse Rock Salt

- 250g Volvic

- Heat aeropress, add ground coffee

- 35g water in (at 85C), stir grounds - steep for 1 minute

- rest of water in vigorously (make up to 250g) - steep for 1 minute

- Cap on with Fine Disk

- Flip onto decanter - 30 second press










p.s. I stick with this basic recipe, and just adjust the grind finer/coarser to get 1.25 TDS (ish)


----------



## garydyke1

Quite a cool water temp, ill give it a try, although Volvic might be an issue.

Did your TORR arrive then?


----------



## aphelion

garydyke1 said:


> Quite a cool water temp, ill give it a try, although Volvic might be an issue.
> 
> Did your TORR arrive then?


Its in the post apparently..getting impatient now lol

I had some great aeropress lessons last night with Shaun Young at Kaffeine,

He reckoned that my initial 35g pre-infusion for 1 minute was a mistake (kind of a Turkish stew lol). Apparently that works better in non-inverted technique, where the pre-infused water can drain through.

Slowly add the water to wet the grounds, then gradually increase the pour rate to agitate, all the way to 250g.

He thought everything else worked pretty well









p.s. apparently tesco ashbeck works better than volvic, gonna increase water temp to 92C aswell (central america likes higher temps, african beans work better at lower temps..who knew??)


----------



## garydyke1

aphelion said:


> Its in the post apparently..getting impatient now lol
> 
> I had some great aeropress lessons last night with Shaun Young at Kaffeine,
> 
> He reckoned that my initial 35g pre-infusion for 1 minute was a mistake (kind of a Turkish stew lol). Apparently that works better in non-inverted technique, where the pre-infused water can drain through.
> 
> Slowly add the water to wet the grounds, then gradually increase the pour rate to agitate, all the way to 250g.
> 
> He thought everything else worked pretty well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. apparently tesco ashbeck works better than volvic, gonna increase water temp to 92C aswell (*central america likes higher temps, african beans work better at lower temps*..who knew??)


Im guessing this is the chocolate/caramels versus fruits and acidity, where temp plays a big part.

might try last weeks Kenya as espresso @ 90C lol


----------



## garydyke1

Kenya Gachami today. Chemex 22.5g , 375g water , 3 mins on the nose. Huge clementine acidity, verging on grapefruit. Not quite enough sweetness to balance.

Decided to cup it. 12g cupping grind. 97c water. broke crust at 4mins 30 and the same clementine acidity was there. Again lacking sweetness. 11 minutes later however the sweetness started to balance and i almost finished the contents! Really really good.

Made realise the Chemex was under extracted and too harsh....this coffee shines as full immersion and left for >15 mins. I think pourover might be a struggle. Will see what its saying in aeropress Thursday at work


----------



## aphelion

garydyke1 said:


> Kenya Gachami today. Chemex 22.5g , 375g water , 3 mins on the nose. Huge clementine acidity, verging on grapefruit. Not quite enough sweetness to balance.
> 
> Decided to cup it. 12g cupping grind. 97c water. broke crust at 4mins 30 and the same clementine acidity was there. Again lacking sweetness. 11 minutes later however the sweetness started to balance and i almost finished the contents! Really really good.
> 
> Made realise the Chemex was under extracted and too harsh....this coffee shines as full immersion and left for >15 mins. I think pourover might be a struggle. Will see what its saying in aeropress Thursday at work


Yeah definitely getting that grapefruit citrus in the aeropress (lots of pithy flavours).

I find it pretty complex


----------



## garydyke1

Coaxed more sweetness out of the Gachami today, at the slight expense of aromatics and acidity. Gained a more balanced (less stark) cup.

Chemex

22.5g - grind setting 14-15 on M+

375g water starting at 97C

Started with level bed of coffee, no divot.

Bloomed for 35 seconds

Quickly added total of 250g water by 1 min 15, even saturating grinds

Slow centre pour maintaining tide - 375 added by 2min 10

Last drips 2 mins 50

Im still not happy with Chemex of late. Might introduce a different technique, open to suggestions.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Syphon syphon syphon


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Coaxed more sweetness out of the Gachami today, at the slight expense of aromatics and acidity. Gained a more balanced (less stark) cup.
> 
> Chemex
> 
> 22.5g - grind setting 14-15 on M+
> 
> 375g water starting at 97C
> 
> Started with level bed of coffee, no divot.
> 
> Bloomed for 35 seconds
> 
> Quickly added total of 250g water by 1 min 15, even saturating grinds
> 
> Slow centre pour maintaining tide - 375 added by 2min 10
> 
> Last drips 2 mins 50
> 
> Im still not happy with Chemex of late. Might introduce a different technique, open to suggestions.


Sowden. It's actually making me question whether I should just bin all my other brewers (apart from the Hario Pot Cafeor - my favourite pourover, I haven't got round to trying my Kone yet either)! Though I had a 45minute Aeropress that was promising.


----------



## Earlepap

MWJB said:


> Though I had a 45minute Aeropress that was promising.


Have you considered batch immersion brewing in one of these?


----------



## MWJB

Sorry Gary, looks like you were asking about another Chemex technique, as opposed to another brew technique?

First thing I'd do is, keeping everything else the same, drop the dose to 20.5/20.8g & compare. The change in brew ratio should push on extraction a shade...if that's the way you need to go?


----------



## MWJB

Earlepap said:


> Have you considered batch immersion brewing in one of these?


Ha ha...


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Sorry Gary, looks like you were asking about another Chemex technique, as opposed to another brew technique?
> 
> First thing I'd do is, keeping everything else the same, drop the dose to 20.5/20.8g & compare. The change in brew ratio should push on extraction a shade...if that's the way you need to go?


Thanks. I tried this and the result was simply a more diluted version of the same.

So I went radical. Upped the dose to 25g. 3 clicks finer. halved the TDS of the water & added the water (415g) much much quicker with more agitation - brew finished at 2 mins 40.

Result = loooooads more aromatics. A zingy clean cup with a touch more body and much much nicer balance. Really good actually


----------



## garydyke1

..However now Im worried that each and every coffee has an idea water profile to get the best out of it. I struggled earlier in the year with a coffee which wouldnt behave unless I used 100% Highland spring...and now this Kenya only gets aromatic with 100% Waitrose.

How is Bantam coffee to cope!


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> ..However now Im worried that each and every coffee has an idea water profile to get the best out of it. I struggled earlier in the year with a coffee which wouldnt behave unless I used 100% Highland spring...and now this Kenya only gets aromatic with 100% Waitrose.
> 
> How is Bantam coffee to cope!


Once you have your water supply sorted, isn't it easier to play with grind & brew ratio? I've read few tests where cups made with different TDS waters were taste tested, but no correlations were made with coffee extraction yield?


----------



## garydyke1

I think in this instance it was more about the mineral profile differences rather than the same profile but halved TDS.

Repeating exactly the same as above but with the Costa Rica La Pira Tarrazu Washed Caturra the result was well below what the coffee is capable of - pearcing apple acidity, stark , bright , harsh....but goddam that caramel/toffee finish snaps in on the finish.....an instance where the coffee is bigger than the brew technique and saves it. The Caturra works much better with my usual water blend, the acidity is more harmonious and the finish even more pronounced.


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Once you have your water supply sorted, isn't it easier to play with grind & brew ratio?


Absolutely - for a shop offering brewed options and wanting confidence it would 100% essential.

Our tap water at home has a minor chemical aroma which im fully aware of after being spoilt with a private well water supply in our previous home for several years...hence the move to bottled water for coffee


----------



## garydyke1

Repeated all parameters of my exceptional Kenya Chemex except I used Brita filtered B32 Severn trent Tap water.

Aroma = brown / generic 'coffee'

Flavours = Akin to a cocktail of beef stock cube, grapefruit, lemon juice.

Nasty


----------



## MWJB

Do you think these differences are down to composition of the water, TDS of water, or extraction yield of the coffee (all parameters being equal apart from the water)...or, partly all 3? If all 3, are there ways to adjust some of the parameters for better consistency of brews, with the same water?

The effect of water isn't in any doubt, but every taste test I have seen says something along along the lines of, "we brewed all these the same, just used different water...and they all tasted different" (though preferences do seem to sit between 100-200TDS)...well, yes, I'm not entirely surprised. ;-) The question that springs up in my mind, is why then do "everything else the same"? Is the difference more pronounced in short steeps & pourovers, with less contact time? Does boiling the water & letting it cool affect TDS appreciably? Does the taste of different waters stand up to heating past 90C?

Lot's of Q's, I don't have the answers (though tomorrow's homework looks like it will be boiling & tasting water), if anyone knows, or can quickly find out... I'm all ears?


----------



## fatboyslim

Probably not relevant to IMM subscribers but the new option of 48 hour delivery (£1.40) or 24 hour delivery (£1.70) are actually realistic. I was expecting to get the same next day service as I'm accustom to even when selecting 48 hour service but this isn't the case. Just a warning for anyone else. Choose 24 hour delivery!


----------



## forzajuve

Been away for a bit post sub running out - just had to go back and plunder some more of the Wote bounty. Looks like I chose a good week to return, more funky natural on the way - will be cracking this bad boy in the next couple of days


----------



## rodabod

I wish I'd stocked up on the Wote. Hope this new Yirgacheffe is "up there".


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Do you think these differences are down to composition of the water, TDS of water, or extraction yield of the coffee (all parameters being equal apart from the water)...or, partly all 3? If all 3, are there ways to adjust some of the parameters for better consistency of brews, with the same water?
> 
> The effect of water isn't in any doubt, but every taste test I have seen says something along along the lines of, "we brewed all these the same, just used different water...and they all tasted different" (though preferences do seem to sit between 100-200TDS)...well, yes, I'm not entirely surprised. ;-) The question that springs up in my mind, is why then do "everything else the same"? Is the difference more pronounced in short steeps & pourovers, with less contact time? Does boiling the water & letting it cool affect TDS appreciably? Does the taste of different waters stand up to heating past 90C?
> 
> Lot's of Q's, I don't have the answers (though tomorrow's homework looks like it will be boiling & tasting water), if anyone knows, or can quickly find out... I'm all ears?


I know all too well the impact on homebrew using different waters, replica recipes hard versus soft = nice versus not so nice. Coffee it seems even more apparent


----------



## rodabod

It's really noticeable with tea. Even builders tea.


----------



## Earlepap

I've found that the trouble with doing direct comparisons between water sources is that each one needs different brewing parameters. Using the same grind etc. for various waters will give different extractions. Without a refractometer to give the resultant brew a figure to take into consideration - or to tweak until each had the same extraction - you'd have to play around with each water/brew until it tastes best, and then compare.

I was talking to a barista the other day who was of the opinion that some coffees taste better with different ph and tds levels in water to others. In a cafe setting (and home to be honest) this would be a massive ball-ache so I suppose it's best to find a sort of "all-rounder" water. Taking into account cost and availability this leaves me using Waitrose Essential or Tesco Ashbeck.

Of the new HB Yirgacheffe natural, I've ordered a bag along with one of the Finca Argentina naturals and the blackcurrant descriptor Kenyan - can't wait till they arrive!


----------



## rodabod

Earlepap said:


> Of the new HB Yirgacheffe natural, I've ordered a bag along with one of the Finca Argentina naturals and the blackcurrant descriptor Kenyan - can't wait till they arrive!


I went for the blackcurrant-y Kenyan too. Hope I can get a flat white out of it, unless the roast is too light.

I just finished drinking an Aeropress of the Finca Argentina Natural. I found it works better in the Aeropress if you want the fruit flavour, but it does get a nice floral aspect in espresso (like a Yirgacheffe).


----------



## rodabod

rodabod said:


> Hope this new Yirgacheffe is "up there".


It is. The Gedeb Yirgacheffe is amazingly good. It's got the intense level of fruitiness, but its a fresher fruit flavour. I was thinking if the Wote was raisins, prunes, dried apricots, etc. then this is more like a fruit salad, or maybe even a packet of fruity sweets (I've heard Starburst / Opal Fruits being mentioned before now). Makes for a tasty flat white.


----------



## aphelion

rodabod said:


> It is. The Gedeb Yirgacheffe is amazingly good. It's got the intense level of fruitiness, but its a fresher fruit flavour. I was thinking if the Wote was raisins, prunes, dried apricots, etc. then this is more like a fruit salad, or maybe even a packet of fruity sweets (I've heard Starburst / Opal Fruits being mentioned before now). Makes for a tasty flat white.


Yep, agreed - this is another cracking coffee

Loving these Natural Yirgacheffes...


----------



## garydyke1

Suprised not more comments on a Pira Tarrazu Washed Caturra

What an amazing coffee. Pricy but worth it. That toffee caramel - wow very unique.


----------



## jakeapeters

I just finished off my bag of La Pira, and I agree it was an exceptional coffee. Very very sweet, but with a crisp acidity.


----------



## Earlepap

rodabod said:


> The Gedeb Yirgacheffe is amazingly good.


Agreed. I just cupped this along side the Kenyan and El Salvador natural I got. Roasted yesterday. All three are nice, but the Gedeb is something else. The beans and roast look a little more even than I've come to expect from an Ethiopian natural - perhaps this relevant to the cleaner taste? I think your fruit salad / opal fruits description is bang on rodabod.


----------



## rodabod

Any thoughts on the Kenyan Kirimahiga yet?

For me, it was a darker roast than expected, and I can definitely taste the blackcurrant flavour, but certainly not as intensely as some Keyans which I've had previously. Still very nice though, I should add.


----------



## Earlepap

rodabod said:


> Any thoughts on the Kenyan Kirimahiga yet?


Making my way through a Chemex of it right now. Certainly tasting the red wine mentioned on the bag, not so much of the blackcurrant. Reckon it's a little green - I'll give it another day or two and maybe up the dose.

Got a bag of the same bean (different lots though) from James Gourmet through the door today: http://tinyurl.com/pxxvnju

It's roasted lighter than Has Bean. It'll be interesting to taste the difference.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

I never got to try the Wote, but this latest Yirgacheffe is lovely. Though, my tastings kinda conflict with what others said here. I found mostly dried fruit, apricots, prunes etc but also some sort of fresh fruit, maybe melon or something. There's also a nice subtle chocolate flavour in there to. I pictured it as if I was tasting a 'fruit and nut bar', but it was packed with fruit and had just a slight choc coating. See if you agree next time you have a brew.

Damn I love these Grade 1's from Yrigacheffe, got my fingers crossed for some more new lots this year.


----------



## garydyke1

Gedeb Yirgacheffe today. I left my 0.1g accuracy scales at Tutbury so had to settle for salter scales 1.0g accuracy & reverted to a standard Expobar basket.

16g(ish) into 30g (ish) in 25 seconds produced sharp clear and sweet tinned peaches. Some sweetness for sure and smelled more funky than it tasted. This basket definately under extracts compared to the VST , although the pour looks so much prettier with very little effort.

Cant wait for accuracy again!


----------



## rodabod

Brasilia Espresso Perfetio today. I think this has been around for a while. It's really nice, and reminds me of the better Brasilian espressos that Has Bean has done like the Cachoeira and Rubi. Very sweet, not too acidic, rich and chocolatey, and easy to pour.

Also getting to grips with the Phil Ter filter blend. Will report back.


----------



## Earlepap

smokeybarn said:


> There's also a nice subtle chocolate flavour in there


I get that too. I think it's down to the big creamy body.


----------



## gman147

Rave - Signature Blend.

Darker than my usual taste but cuts through the milk beautifully for a cappucino/flat white. Don't like it for espresso though. Still playing with brewing factors but I think it's most definitely a milk drink.

Anyone know what's in it? Tastes smokey so I'm guessing cuban mixed with something?

Espresso 4/10

Cappu/flat white 7/10


----------



## garydyke1

Something flipping amazing

Gedeb Yirgacheffe

18g

38.9g output

23 seconds

Clarity and sweetness to die for. All the tasting notes + jasmine and funk. Really really really good! The ristretto fans would shudder at the mouthfeel however.

Thanks to Pete Picata's efforts at the WBC I have found new variables to make some really tasty espresso.


----------



## jakeapeters

garydyke1 said:


> Something flipping amazing
> 
> Gedeb Yirgacheffe
> 
> 18g
> 
> 38.9g output
> 
> 23 seconds
> 
> Clarity and sweetness to die for. All the tasting notes + jasmine and funk. Really really really good! The ristretto fans would shudder at the mouthfeel however.
> 
> Thanks to Pete Picata's efforts at the WBC I have found new variables to make some really tasty espresso.


I've almost finished my bag of Gedeb now, and pulled most of the shots really short (think 19g into 22-25g in 30-35 seconds) and they were pretty bang on the descriptors, but the mouthfeel was huge. Gloupy, thick, almost syrupy. I genuinely thought it was trying to kill me. Amazing taste though, especially the really prominent apricot...


----------



## gman147

Edit: I don't like Signature Blend at all.


----------



## garydyke1

smokeybarn said:


> I never got to try the Wote, but this latest Yirgacheffe is lovely. Though, my tastings kinda conflict with what others said here. I found mostly dried fruit, apricots, prunes etc but also some sort of fresh fruit, maybe melon or something. There's also a nice subtle chocolate flavour in there to. I pictured it as if I was tasting a 'fruit and nut bar', but it was packed with fruit and had just a slight choc coating. See if you agree next time you have a brew.
> 
> Damn I love these Grade 1's from Yrigacheffe, got my fingers crossed for some more new lots this year.


Depends how you brew it, I actually like to accentuate the washed-style components of this coffee, so long espresso pulled quickly, quite diluted but fresh, bright and fruity.

What methods gained you the choc elements?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

garydyke1 said:


> What methods gained you the choc elements?


V60, 14g in, about a mug full out (







), pulse pour around 92c dropping over time to something like 88c. Haven't tried pulling any shots with it yet.


----------



## forzajuve

So I'm back in the game and a good week to return.

Gedeb:

Espresso - 8/10 - lots of lovely peach and also dark chocolate, nice

In Milk - 7/10 - loses some fruit but the chocolate comes more to the front

Brewed - 8/10 - no chocolate to be found here but really fresh and fruity

*Overall - 8/10 - interesting difference between espresso and brewed but enjoyed both*

Notes: nice level of funk but also quite clean, not much crema from very light roast


----------



## Earlepap

Gedeb gets a 7/10 from me. Surprisingly delicate, despite it's clout; one arm pokes a flower in the barrel, the other lamps you with a sack of peaches.


----------



## Wobin19

Hi poona,

Interesting to see your comments. I am just getting to the end of a big bag of signature blend and my initial thoughts were not good. But I must say, now I have it dialled in (eventually!) - 17.5g in, 26 -28g out 28 seconds, I am really enjoying it, both in milk based drinks and espresso. There is a very nice toffee and liquorish finish to it that I was not getting before now...


----------



## MWJB

On hols for the next 2 weeks & won't be able to update any scores, until I get back.


----------



## garydyke1

Gedeb:

Espresso - 9/10 - 18 into 38 in 22 seconds = tinned peaches, pineapple, pear = fruit salad. best this yr.

In Milk - 8/10 - enough funk to be obvious even to a non coffee geek, everyone enjoyed

Brewed - 7.8/10 - My fault, coffee had died a little by the time I got round to chemex

Overall - 8.5/10 - really really like this Pete Licata style

Funky elegant fruit bomb wearing lace gloves


----------



## gman147

Wobin19 said:


> Hi poona,
> 
> Interesting to see your comments. I am just getting to the end of a big bag of signature blend and my initial thoughts were not good. But I must say, now I have it dialled in (eventually!) - 17.5g in, 26 -28g out 28 seconds, I am really enjoying it, both in milk based drinks and espresso. There is a very nice toffee and liquorish finish to it that I was not getting before now...


You're welcome to have my other unopened 227g bag


----------



## Wobin19

Thanks poona, will be delighted to take it off your hands. Will pm you. Cheers!


----------



## Earlepap

Earlepap said:


> Gedeb gets a 7/10 from me.


I'm upping my score. At almost two weeks post-roast and towards the end of the bag, it seems to have developed into something better. The fruit and farm have dropped off a little, leaving room for a more rounded, balanced, sweeter cup. Mellowed perhaps, but I think tastier all in all.

7.5/10 !


----------



## forzajuve

Pacamara:

Espresso - 8/10 - chocolate and apples giving a nice acidity

In Milk - 6/10 - dont actually agree that this one cuts through milk as well as Steve says, still something there thoough

Brewed - 7/10 - red apple skins all the way but sweet at the same time

*Overall - 7/10 - maybe this was too clean on the back of the funk i've been devouring recently.*

Notes: weighing out with big beans is a right PITA!


----------



## drgekko

I brewed some espresso from this bag yesterday:

Sumatra Raja Batak Natural Process

This was recommended to me from Has Bean based on info I provided about my preference for dark roasts - unfortunately I didn't like the taste at all. It didn't taste like coffee - just very citrus and earthy as if it was some odd drink extracted from soil. I think the Italian and American coffee chains have permanently affected my tastebuds. I've just mailed Has Bean to ask if they'd kindly send me something else instead as a goodwill gesture.

As another forum member recently highlighted, I think it's completely useless reading descriptions and purchasing beans based on these - "try before you buy" or at least tasting sessions is the way to go. So far, I've only tasted Costa, Illy and Starbucks!!


----------



## garydyke1

drgekko said:


> I brewed some espresso from this bag yesterday:
> 
> Sumatra Raja Batak Natural Process
> 
> This was recommended to me from Has Bean based on info I provided about my preference for dark roasts - unfortunately I didn't like the taste at all. It didn't taste like coffee - just very citrus and earthy as if it was some odd drink extracted from soil. I think the Italian and American coffee chains have permanently affected my tastebuds. I've just mailed Has Bean to ask if they'd kindly send me something else instead as a goodwill gesture.
> 
> As another forum member recently highlighted, I think it's completely useless reading descriptions and purchasing beans based on these - "try before you buy" or at least tasting sessions is the way to go. So far, I've only tasted Costa, Illy and Starbucks!!


What months IMM was this from?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

If you're into dark roasts then it's probably difficult for HB to offer something to your tastes.


----------



## MWJB

drgekko said:


> I brewed some espresso from this bag yesterday:
> 
> Sumatra Raja Batak Natural Process
> 
> This was recommended to me from Has Bean based on info I provided about my preference for dark roasts - unfortunately I didn't like the taste at all. It didn't taste like coffee - just very citrus and earthy as if it was some odd drink extracted from soil. I think the Italian and American coffee chains have permanently affected my tastebuds. I've just mailed Has Bean to ask if they'd kindly send me something else instead as a goodwill gesture.
> 
> As another forum member recently highlighted, I think it's completely useless reading descriptions and purchasing beans based on these - "try before you buy" or at least tasting sessions is the way to go. So far, I've only tasted Costa, Illy and Starbucks!!


Steve's tasting notes are far from useless, you have to remember that he is very experienced and that tasting notes are based on cuppings & properly extracted brews. I'm not saying that all the Hasbean coffees will be to everybody's tastes (certainly not the case with me), they may taste some way away from your expectations based on Costa, Illy, or Starbucks, but if they taste awful, as in a malfunction, unfortunately this is most likely down to something that you have done...this may sound harsh, but it is the most likely scenario. You say you like Illy coffee? How does the HB coffee taste in comparison with Illy's Monoarabica Yirgacheffe, for example?

Tasting notes say the Raja Batak is earthy, yet you seem to have issues with the earthiness?

What were your brew parameters? If you like a more traditional style espresso, maybe aim for 30-40% extraction in 30seconds, rather than 65-70% (though the latter is where I'd start). You will probably need to grind finer than for the Italian style beans/roast. I'd give these beans a few more extractions before you make a final judgement, things happen fast with espresso, it's often a "one bite of the cherry" extraction process (unlike slower methods where you can steer a brew somewhat) absolute consistency is very hard to achieve & even experienced home baristas may use up a significant proportion of a 250g bag just dialling in a new coffee. So please tell us what you did & we may be able to give you some pointers if Steve hasn't already.

Every couple of months I seem to have a coffee making epiphany & find ways to make coffee better than I did before, even if I thought what came before was great...it's a journey & the best coffee you have ever had is just the best coffee you have ever had up until that point in time.


----------



## garydyke1

The sumatra is earthy by default, its indonesian. Its also quite a dark roast. It tastes horrific if under extracted


----------



## drgekko

garydyke1 said:


> What months IMM was this from?


Roasted 5th June.



smokeybarn said:


> If you're into dark roasts then it's probably difficult for HB to offer something to your tastes.


Possibly. Will have to try some others... maybe from smokey barn perhaps?? ;-)



MWJB said:


> Steve's tasting notes are far from useless, you have to remember that he is very experienced and that tasting notes are based on cuppings & properly extracted brews. ...You say you like Illy coffee? How does the HB coffee taste in comparison with Illy's Monoarabica Yirgacheffe, for example?....Tasting notes say the Raja Batak is earthy, yet you seem to have issues with the earthiness?.


I'm not knocking Steve's experience at all, it's far deeper than mine. Personally, I've realised for food and drink, I simply have to taste something to see if I like it or not, descriptions aside. I don't like Illy coffee as my preference, it's something I've been served in cafes and restaurants and recognise it as a brand and it's familiar to my taste buds - I purchased a tin of dark espresso to tide me over until I find something I love. I know now to avoid anything described as earthy as I really don't like tasting grass and soil!! Lol.



garydyke1 said:


> The sumatra is earthy by default, its indonesian. Its also quite a dark roast. It tastes horrific if under extracted


I guess I need a more forgiving bean - I'll stick to the more run of the mill one's for now from the large coffee chains.


----------



## garydyke1

Petrona Pacamara washed (WBC 4th place)

My last 10.6g. Failed to enjoy this coffee due to having manflu during its prime. Two weeks later and sinuses are still a mess but I can finally smell stuff. The espresso with this bean tasted like erm coffee, any bitterness was accentuated and any aromas completely wasted on me. I should have kept it sealed, Laura commented the milk drinks were distinctive but couldnt offer any specifics as she has also suffered from the same cold.

Anyway my last mini brew was aeropress, inverted

setting 9 on Baratza Maestro+

175g water , just off the boil.

filled up with a slight shake of the aero to fully saturate, no bloom

allowed to steep for 9 mins

cap on and pulled aero down to remove air

Flipped and pressed with weight of my arm only

Finished on 10 mins exactly, possibly still a touch under extracted. An extra minute wouldnt have harmed it.

The aroma is very much red apple and toffee, thinking tarte tatin but no pastry

The mouthfeel is very rounded and buttery but midpalate is clean and *fruity before finishing on bakers choc and caramel

*im still flavour disabled

If I were to rate this based on this one brew alone i'd go 8/10

EDIT - actually no im gonna say 9/10 & actually this is one of the best brews ive made for ages. I think full immersion, long steep is so much tastier than pourover/chemex, clarity of flavour/aroma so pronounced


----------



## garydyke1

Nicaragua Finca La Escondida Washed Catuai

Espresso of the highest order. Oh my word

17.95g dose (can you tell I got new fancy scales)

2 x 13.67g singles

31 seconds, first drops hit the cups on 13 seconds

Sweet raspberry & milk choc, plain and simple and so so moorish. A tiny touch of bitter on the finish so adjusted the grind by 1mm and will aim for same output hopefully 28-29 seconds


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

garydyke1 said:


> 17.95g dose (can you tell I got new fancy scales)


Lol, ridiculous!


----------



## garydyke1

Nicaragua Finca La Escondida Washed Catuai

Superb all rounder. Brilliantly behaved espresso. New as brewed. This is a little on the roasty side from Has Bean , however spot on for me.

Such a distinctive caramel/toffee/fudge finish. acidity is raspberry and there is some choc in there too.

Its great having a palate again


----------



## gman147

Good to hear as I've just taken half a kilo of the stuff today. Might try it tomorrow just 3 days post roast.


----------



## gman147

garydyke1 said:


> Nicaragua Finca La Escondida Washed Catuai
> 
> Superb all rounder. Brilliantly behaved espresso. New as brewed. This is a little on the roasty side from Has Bean , however spot on for me.
> 
> Such a distinctive caramel/toffee/fudge finish. acidity is raspberry and there is some choc in there too.
> 
> Its great having a palate again


What recipe have you used? I'm struggling to get anything resembling your description.


----------



## garydyke1

Nicaragua Finca La Escondida Washed Catuai

Espresso of the highest order. Oh my word

17.95g dose (can you tell I got new fancy scales)

2 x 13.67g singles

31 seconds, first drops hit the cups on 13 seconds

Sweet raspberry & milk choc, plain and simple and so so moorish. A tiny touch of bitter on the finish so adjusted the grind by 1mm and will aim for same output hopefully 28-29 seconds

92C by the way but 91c was a little more choc


----------



## gman147

Yeah by chance I hit the 30 sec pull, and it came alive







Very nice indeed.


----------



## nekromantik

Which one of Has Bean Guatamala beans is closest to Monmouth Guatamala espresso beans?


----------



## garydyke1

nekromantik said:


> Which one of Has Bean Guatamala beans is closest to Monmouth Guatamala espresso beans?


Has Bean only have one in stock right now

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-guatemala/products/guatemala-el-bosque-amatitlan-washed-red-boubon

Its this week IMM


----------



## nekromantik

garydyke1 said:


> Has Bean only have one in stock right now
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-guatemala/products/guatemala-el-bosque-amatitlan-washed-red-boubon
> 
> Its this week IMM


Thanks.

The Monmouth I had in a coffee shop didnt have any acidity, can you get any from that region with full bodied choc and no acidity?


----------



## garydyke1

nekromantik said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The Monmouth I had in a coffee shop didnt have any acidity, can you get any from that region with full bodied choc and no acidity?


I doubt it that isnt representive of what the country has to offer?...maybe look for a brasil coffee..or find a darker roast but then country wouldnt be as important


----------



## nekromantik

garydyke1 said:


> I doubt it that isnt representive of what the country has to offer?...maybe look for a brasil coffee..or find a darker roast but then country wouldnt be as important


Ok cheers

I dont like lusty glaze prefer formula 6 but now need to try Guatamala and extract original.


----------



## garydyke1

Finca angelina Yellow honey Vila Sarchi.

Espresso was all orange zest and super super sweet. 25 seconds 27g from 18 @ 93c. Anyone who doesnt get on with Has Bean as espresso should take a hard long look at their technique! This stuff is yummy!

Aeropress 10g / 170g water and a 16 min steep, 20 second press. Lower acidity and less sweet, more honey mouthfeel. Under-extracted. Next time will agitate slightly


----------



## nekromantik

Anyone tried the GUATEMALA EL BOSQUE AMATITLAN WASHED RED BOUBON beans?


----------



## Wobin19

garydyke1 said:


> Finca angelina Yellow honey Vila Sarchi.
> 
> Espresso was all orange zest and super super sweet. 25 seconds 27g from 18 @ 93c. Anyone who doesnt get on with Has Bean as espresso should take a hard long look at their technique! This stuff is yummy!


Great. I have 4 bags of that which I will be getting stuck into soon. How long did you give it to rest out of interest? I had a sniff of the beans and I really could detect raspberries and not in a subtle way. Looking forward to a change from my usual darker choices.

Edit: oh hang on, it's Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi, close but not the same!


----------



## garydyke1

Give 'em at least 5 days post roast.Licho is a great farm with top pedigree beans , i'm sure you'll enjoy.


----------



## drgekko

I tried these so far and didn't enjoy them at all....

Filter coffee using Aeropress (18g brewed for 2 mins) -El Salvador Finca La Fany Washed Bourbon - tasted like lemsip but gives a good caffeine kick.

Espresso (18g in 27s) -Sumatra Raja Batak Natural Process - website describes this as earthy - indeed, it tastes like soil.


----------



## rodabod

Assuming a course-ish grind, give the Fany a good 7 - 10 mins in the Aeropress and see if it improves (it should).


----------



## garydyke1

If its lemsip-like its underextracted.

The darker the roast the easier to extract + there is less to extract


----------



## drgekko

rodabod said:


> Assuming a course-ish grind, give the Fany a good 7 - 10 mins in the Aeropress and see if it improves (it should).


The video I watched of my favourite Aeropress technique brews coffee in a couple of minutes - surely leaving it 10 mins will lose heat????



garydyke1 said:


> If its lemsip-like its underextracted.
> 
> The darker the roast the easier to extract + there is less to extract


All I can say is, the Starbucks grounds taste fine... I guess it's my taste buds & personal lack of refinement!! Lol


----------



## garydyke1

drgekko said:


> The video I watched of my favourite Aeropress technique brews coffee in a couple of minutes - surely leaving it 10 mins will lose heat????


You'd be suprised. The plastic is very good at retaining heat and after 10mins is still too hot to drink straightaway.

Or ... grind finer!


----------



## garydyke1

drgekko said:


> All I can say is, the Starbucks grounds taste fine... I guess it's my taste buds & personal lack of refinement!! Lol


Everyones palates are different. you wont find anything Starbucks-esq from the likes of Has Bean


----------



## rodabod

garydyke1 said:


> You'd be suprised. The plastic is very good at retaining heat and after 10mins is still too hot to drink straightaway.
> 
> Or ... grind finer!


What Gary said. You will be surprised at the insulation.


----------



## garydyke1

Down to my last 15.8g of Finca Angelina Vila Sarchi, decided to split into 2 x 7.9g mini brews. One as v60-01 and the other as aeropress.

The v60-01 used 145g water @ 94c, medium drip grind. Total time 3 mins 35, pulse poured after an initial bloom of 30 secs. Clean , bright almost tangy, definate orangey, fairly sweet milk choc, lovely aftertaste of choc. One of the better v60's in recent memory.


----------



## garydyke1

El Bosque Bourbon. dialled in on my 20g VST. 93c

First attempt took 45 seconds for 2 x 10.5g yield....actually quite palatable ristrettos! Melted Chocolate mouthfeel, spicy and v low acidity.

Second attempt took 33 seconds for x 13g....more into espresso range but still tight, slow start and rapid blonding. Again milk chocolate, more balanced as some acidity, still a back end spice....the tell-tale over extraction apparent on the post drinking burp, you can taste it.

^ this seconds shot is still better than anything ive been served in a cafe this summer!

Made a further adjustment, slightly coarser still but caffeine intake is enough for one afternoon. 'spect it'll be 30g output in approx 30-32 seconds, shall give a go in milk.


----------



## gman147

garydyke1 said:


> Nicaragua Finca La Escondida Washed Catuai
> 
> Espresso of the highest order. Oh my word
> 
> 17.95g dose (can you tell I got new fancy scales)
> 
> 2 x 13.67g singles
> 
> 31 seconds, first drops hit the cups on 13 seconds
> 
> Sweet raspberry & milk choc, plain and simple and so so moorish. A tiny touch of bitter on the finish so adjusted the grind by 1mm and will aim for same output hopefully 28-29 seconds


What pressure you running at Gary? For 31 sec shot @ shade under 18g you must be pushing through the grinds at quite a high pressure if the first drip only hits at 13 secs. Mine usually hitting around 8-10 secs so I'm guessing my pressure is much lower at throughout whereas your machine must building up faster after initial burst.

Just thinking that this could be why my espresso notes aren't matching.

Plus I also don't have ability to change water temp on Cherub. I'm thinking I might look into putting a PID on it.


----------



## rodabod

El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona Natural. This is very dark cherry-like. It has a rich acidity (not sour) which is reminiscent of black chocolate. Also has the floral aroma which you get with some Yirgacheffe naturals. I recommend trying it.


----------



## garydyke1

poona said:


> What pressure you running at Gary? For 31 sec shot @ shade under 18g you must be pushing through the grinds at quite a high pressure if the first drip only hits at 13 secs. Mine usually hitting around 8-10 secs so I'm guessing my pressure is much lower at throughout whereas your machine must building up faster after initial burst.
> 
> Just thinking that this could be why my espresso notes aren't matching.
> 
> Plus I also don't have ability to change water temp on Cherub. I'm thinking I might look into putting a PID on it.


Im single dosing - having to grind finer + e61b has very delayed preinfusion + my pressure is 10.25BAR with blank disk, approx 9.25 through puck when flowing.

Remember with vibe pumps - lower pressure = faster flow rate, id say your pressure is higher & grinder coarser


----------



## garydyke1

18g VSTs are so 2012. Its all about 20g VST comp baskets* ; )

* im pulling OMG/mind blowing shots with El Bosque Bourbon


----------



## drude

From what you said earlier, 18g VSTs are so 4pm today. I know things move fast, but still


----------



## garydyke1

The 18g is still the most practical, forgiving basket . Nudges it for me . With 250g bags 20g doses are risky dialling in


----------



## drgekko

garydyke1 said:


> 18g VSTs are so 2012. Its all about 20g VST comp baskets* ; )
> 
> * im pulling OMG/mind blowing shots with El Bosque Bourbon


Please bring some of these beans with you!!


----------



## gman147

Ah that's good to hear as I've ordered some of those El Bosque Bourbon this morning in work


----------



## garydyke1

Ill be dialling in El Salvador Finca San Cayetano Natural Bourbon today after a 5 day break from all caffeine. Rare and special spring to mind . We all know El Salvador, bourbon and espresso are are a winning combo..adding some (gentle) funk has gotta be a good thing. Its been rested 8 days too.


----------



## Yes Row

I have just turned the machine on and will be trying Breakfast Bomb. I like a kick is caffeine!

I will report back


----------



## gman147

Dialled in the El Bosque Bourbon. Right out of the packet smells like peanut butter.

30.8g out in 29 seconds (got lucky with the grinder) needs quite a coarse grind compared with catui but this could be down to my desire to open them only 4 days past roast.

Nutella base notes with very smooth aftertaste and much like how Gary found them, very low acidity. This was a machiatto/flat white hybrid drink size so will try an espresso a bit later when Daves illy cup arrives


----------



## garydyke1

drgekko said:


> Please bring some of these beans with you!!


If you buy 'em ; )


----------



## garydyke1

El Salvador Finca San Cayetano Natural Bourbon

This isnt as overtly funky as advertised. Bags of chocolate, biscuit and caramel, with touches of rum, raison, marsala/sherry. The creamy mouthfeel takes on an icecream effect in milk - like sitting down to malteasers icecream and a glass of aged pudding wine.

I found it a bit finicky to dial-in as espresso, the grind setting seemed to wonder about day-to-day more than usual. Underextracted I lost all the natural process elements and over extracted the mouthfeel and slight bitterness was too much. I preferred this pulled tight 20g into 27-28g, 30 seconds ...93c. In milk Id run a little more water through and just extend the shot time to 32-33 seconds.

Brewed Ive had great success in both aeropress and v60. Sticking to 10g dose and 170-180g water. Both 5 mins extraction times but tighter on the grind for v60. Massively different cup profiles, both funky , both tasty as hell.

7.75/ 10 espresso

8.5/ 10 brewed

8.25/ 10 overall

+ a bonus 0.5 for uniqueness of origin

8.75 !


----------



## gman147

Guatemala El Bosque -

Now 9 days past roast and wow have these really come alive. Now I prefer to pull them a little longer which seems to be drawing out more caramel and hobnob biscuit flavours whilst also shortening the lingering acidity into a nice subtle raspberry and pear at the end. 18g into 32g left a tad longer at 27 secs @ 93c w/5 secs of slow ramp down mid lever total = 32 secs. Absolutely beautiful in the cup.

Quite a low caffeine kick.


----------



## garydyke1

Nic Finca Moma Mina washed . Early indications are this isnt suitable for espresso. Visually stunning extractions and a lovely looking shot in the cup... however , too thin a body, not enough sweetness and very little aroma.

Its delicate to the point of boring. In brewed I suspect things will be very very different and I look forward to a long-steep , full immersion aeropress later


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Nic Finca Moma Mina washed . Early indications are this isnt suitable for espresso. Visually stunning extractions and a lovely looking shot in the cup... however , too thin a body, not enough sweetness and very little aroma.
> 
> Its delicate to the point of boring. In brewed I suspect things will be very very different and I look forward to a long-steep , full immersion aeropress later


I liked this best on the lighter side, 10-15mins in the French press ~55g/l (hot water)...actually preferred it cold. But that's probably just me, black tea & jasmine aren't flavours I'd normally hunt down...could have been worse, I'd have had to have taken a rain check on "aubergine & rhubarb"! ;-)


----------



## MWJB




----------



## MWJB




----------



## garydyke1

Mama Mina is a different beast in milk. Its actually like drinking a milky cup of builders tea (in a good way)

Even Inaboxmedia agreed the cappas were quite unique and very tasty


----------



## garydyke1

So Mama Mina as brewed.

Chemex 25g / 450g / 94c / 3 mins

This was a very low TDS brew but not 'under-extracted'

Black tea, dark chocolate, a touch nutty, not particularly sweet but very clean. There is a slight touch of spice on the finish , like nutmeg or mace. Actually very nice.

I understand this coffee, know what to expect from it & see its limitations. I can ask no more of it


----------



## forzajuve

Mama Mina:

Espresso - 5/10 - tea and bitter chocolate, not very sweet

In Milk - 6/10 - better with milk, sweeter and more balanced

Brewed - 7/10 - more flavours here with chocolate more to the front and almost a black pepper finish

*Overall - 6/10 - something different with the black tea flavour dominating, just not sure if I like that in coffee.*


----------



## MWJB

Costa Rica Carlos Arietta washed - after the yellow fruit, definitely getting sweet tomatoes/tomato juice in the finish & aroma.


----------



## rodabod

I found the Nicaraguan Mama Mina ok. It doesn't really stand out in any way, so I slightly felt that it had a bid of a generic taste. That led me to persevere with espresso and the Aeropress as I wondered if it hadn't extracted well, but it hasn't really changed for me. Just good then!


----------



## gman147

Signed up to IMM,  so will be up to date with current roasts


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Costa Rica Carlos Arietta washed - after the yellow fruit, definitely getting sweet tomatoes/tomato juice in the finish & aroma.


You are spot on with tomato. The ground coffee and aroma when breaking the bloom is heinz tomato soup to me!


----------



## garydyke1

Costa Rica Carlos Arietta washed

Aeropress

12g @ Fine drip

Water just off boil , filled to top no blooming

14 min steep, break whats left of crust, flip and press with weight of hand

14 minutes wasnt long enough! Ill leave it at that for now


----------



## garydyke1

Costa Rica Carlos Arietta washed

V60-01

10g @ Fine drip

Water 96c , 160g

bloom 30 seconds

pulse poured, total 4 mins

Much clearer aroma of bright fruits and tomato soup! Lacks body and sweetness

As cooled clear its over extracted and heading into bovril notes....almost a little funk like a natural process at this level of extraction!

More tests required


----------



## garydyke1

Costa Rica Carlos Arietta washed

Espresso

18g

23 seconds

40g output

I had intended to run a lot of water though quite quickly and succeeded a little too well.

Peachy, bright, starburst sweets. Thin mouth feel and very light thin crema. Sweeter than the previous attempts as brewed coffee.

Its funny the coffees I assume will be great as brewed often are better as espresso, and vise versa


----------



## garydyke1

Costa Rica Carlos Arietta washed

Chemex

25g - setting 20 on maestro+

450g @96c

3mins 15sec inc bloom

Using the pour to agitate more than usual

This really opened the coffee up and revealed a myriad of tropical and exotic fruit aroma from the carafe. struggling to pin point one in particular.

The palate revealed under-extracted , quite a weak brew, lacking a little sweetness and depth. the 'tomato' is there again. The cup a little better as it cooled. This is a clean , savoury coffee with zero chocolate.

Im going to get this in the cupping bowl later and see what i should be aiming for, findind it tricky to master


----------



## GuyLevine

Hi - As Has Beans are light roasters, what made you decide to use this brew ratio as opposed to something nearer the 30 second mark? With lighter roasts I tend to shoot nearer to 30 secs and on darker, nearer to 20. Just asking from a newbie point of view.

Cheers

Guy


----------



## garydyke1

It was a dialling in shot. I knew it would run fast compared with the Londinium I had used just prior.

Light(er) roasts can taste great when run fast, so long as you run enough water through the puck.

There are so many factors at play here tho, machine temp, grind quality, distribution/technique


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Just dialled in Costa Rica Carlos arietta and it was tight 1.5 on my k30.

The taste I got first was like a citra or a good ipa I was reminded essentially of citra hops.

After that it was silky smooth with a hint of fruit.


----------



## garydyke1

Pulled out the 20g VST today and suddenly the Arietta comes alive as espresso BUT has a superb mouthfeel to boot.

20g

30 seconds

31.5g out

Lacking virtually any crema, I did a side-by-side taste test - Ancap Verona versus ACF Black. Normally I prefer the ACFs for singles, however in this instance the Ancaps win, the shape of the lip and bowl size allows the coffee to open up more as you take a sip.

20g VST makes coffee taste way way better


----------



## gman147

Ethiopian Kebel Aricha Washed

20g VST into 32g for 30 secs @ 93c

Liked to pull this long and extract the powerful floral and citrus flavours. Bags of lemon in this and punchy bergamot and peachy just tonnes of fruits really. Very fresh and minimal choc notes. Very refreshing.

In milk - 6.5/10 - Struggles to cut through milk. Maybe need to pull a little tighter to give much base power.

Espresso - 8/10 - Fresh, tangy, citrus fruits POW! bursting in your face!


----------



## gman147

Pulled this at 94c earlier and BAM! the lemon hit was super duper tangy, clean and crisp. Real nice. I think the extra 1c has improved on the taste.


----------



## MWJB

poona said:


> Ethiopian Kebel Aricha Washed
> 
> 20g VST into 32g for 30 secs @ 93c
> 
> Liked to pull this long and extract the powerful floral and citrus flavours. Bags of lemon in this and punchy bergamot and peachy just tonnes of fruits really. Very fresh and minimal choc notes. Very refreshing.
> 
> In milk - 6.5/10 - Struggles to cut through milk. Maybe need to pull a little tighter to give much base power.
> 
> Espresso - 8/10 - Fresh, tangy, citrus fruits POW! bursting in your face!


Brewed this up in the Sowden today, ditto what Poona says on the flavours. Very refreshing when cooled to cold, might have to brew up an extra batch tomorrow morning & chill it for the afternoon.

I was also getting lemony, biscotti & a little milk choc in the finish when cold. Stunning coffee.


----------



## rodabod

This sounds right up my street:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-natural-pacamara-funkier

I had the "funky" Lemoncillo earlier this year and it was really nice. It was the very clean, toffee apple tasting one which needed a super fine grind.


----------



## garydyke1

Havent the Elegant, Funky & Funkier only just been launched? Trust me if you dont find Strawberry milkshake in any of them youre doing something very wrong

You would have had this one http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-washed-cattura


----------



## rodabod

I think it's the same farm as before (I'll need to check my old orders) which was last offered in two different lots. One was the Funky version. Looks like they may have similarly divided the offerings up again.

I wonder what it is about the natural processing which brings the extra flavours and aromas. Does the fermented fruit juice work its way into the bean maybe?


----------



## rodabod

garydyke1 said:


> You would have had this one http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-washed-cattura


It wasn't that one. Let me find it.


----------



## Neill

Funky was one of my favourite coffees when it was last available. Bought it for a few family members and they loved it too. Strawberry milkshake was there for me. Even the beans smelt of strawberry.


----------



## rodabod

Maybe it was last year?(!) From my email receipt, it was " Nicaragua Limoncillo Pacamara Natural 2012 'Funky' ".


----------



## rodabod

Funnily enough, I didn't notice the strawberry flavour. I definitely got a toffee/buterscotch taste with a fragrant apple-like taste. The smell of the beans was slightly yirgacheffe-y, and they were a surprisingly light fawn colour when ground.


----------



## Neill

I definitely got a bag in January but think it was unavailable after that. I'll definitely have to get another few bags.


----------



## garydyke1

rodabod said:


> Maybe it was last year?(!) From my email receipt, it was " Nicaragua Limoncillo Pacamara Natural 2012 'Funky' ".


Yeah , thought it must have been last year. They offered as IMM and there was an 'issue' with the roast profiles


----------



## rodabod

garydyke1 said:


> Yeah , thought it must have been last year. They offered as IMM and there was an 'issue' with the roast profiles


That was the one! It needed a super tight grind.


----------



## garydyke1

poona said:


> Pulled this at 94c earlier and BAM! the lemon hit was super duper tangy, clean and crisp. Real nice. I think the extra 1c has improved on the taste.


20g into 34 in 30 [email protected] 92c , Lemon juice but very drinkable! Floral yes , bergamot no....not for me at this ratio. Im gonna cup this tomorrow and see what that reveals. Its a ghost coffee & should be a banger on the Chmex

Might give it the 50 second ristretto treatment on the naked. 20 into 20-25g in 50 seconds!!!


----------



## garydyke1

Ethiopian Kebel Aricha Washed

Cupped. 12g, mid-way setting on Maestro+

Completely forgot about it, 7 mins it had set there, was no crust to break, darn it.

Decided to pour the coffee thru a v60-01 paper into a cup. By the time it had finished (about 8 mins) it is apparent at this grind setting fines are a big issue! I think i need to start sifting again

Such a clean clean coffee, its tea like , not earl grey tho for me, more a light breakfast tea , with a huge wedge of lemon. Im glad because my espresso was an accurate representation of the coffee

- There are people on this forum who would HATE this coffee


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Decided to pour the coffee thru a v60-01 paper into a cup. By the time it had finished (about 8 mins) it is apparent at this grind setting fines are a big issue! I think i need to start sifting again


You'll get significant fines with any grind/grinder if you pour brewed, unfiltered coffee straight into a filter paper. When you actually brew in the filter paper, the coffee bed becomes part of the filtration and the fines don't clog the paper in the same way. I've had French press (after pressing, so the only solids in the brew are fines that passed through the mesh) filtered through a Filtropa paper take 11minutes to drain...and you still get fines pass through the filter paper. Same grind, same grinder in the CCD drains in around a minute, (+/- a margin depending on bean).

Have you tried the Kebel Aricha chilled?


----------



## garydyke1

Yeah, im fully aware of the fine clogging when doing this in the past, i've done the same thing at a friends house , using his Tanzania, and I can tell you the Maestro+ comparatively produces LOADs more : (

Ive not tried the brew fully cold but noted as it cooled there were some hints of choc, maybe even almonds coming through


----------



## garydyke1

V60-01 this morning.

10g

170g water @ 95c

bloomed with 22g water for 30 secs

Rapid fill and circular saturation up to 100g

Then slow centre trickle to 170,

Total time 2 mins 5 seconds

At last a hint of earl grey : ) ......with a squeeze of lemon juice......and a touch of bovril** : (

**Damn those fines!!!!!! Next time Im dosing 11.5g <much finer grind> and removing 1.5g of the smallest fines</much>

Im enjoying it and will allow to completely go cold


----------



## garydyke1

V60-01 this morning. 2 clicks finer on Maestro+

11.05g. Sieved with 250 micron mesh for the duration of kettle boiling.

Net dose 10.55g

175g water @ 95c

bloomed with 22g water for 30 secs

Rapid fill and circular saturation up to 100g

Then slow centre trickle to 175,

Total time 2 mins dead (note bigger dose finer grind but still faster time)

I should have gone another click finer to match yesterdays finish time, taking into consideration the slightly bigger dose.

Smells over extracted, ie bovril, beef stock.

Palate tastes under-extracted, has long a little zing was yesterday, its a different cup profile, not sure I like it more.

I think Matt Perger suggested that sieved brewed coffee needs to be purposely over extracted to taste good, he might be on to something.

If I had time I would love to re-run another 2 clicks finer and re run 4 clicks more coarse

EDIT. Once left to completely cool its changed loads, earl grey tea, minus the tannins, but a lot less lemon than with the fines left in


----------



## garydyke1

Chemex this morning. 2 clicks coarser than yesterdays V60 but still 4-5 clicks more fine than im comfortable with on Chemex

21g. Sieved with 250 micron mesh for the duration of kettle boiling.

Net dose 20.65g

365g water @ 95c

bloomed with 35g water for 40 secs

Rapid fill and circular saturation up to 200g

Then slow centre trickle to 365,

Total time 3 mins 45 . This grind setting usually would take >4 mins for this dose

There is definately something in this sifting. The aroma is well and truely over over-extraction. Bovril, flat etc

But the palate reveals something a bit more tasty. The finer grind has resulted in a thick mouthfeel but there is zero of the anticipated bitterness, only sweetness. However this particular coffee has lost its sparkle, acidity and delicate tea-like ethos. Fine removal allows extraction to be pushed to the limit, if you go to far there isnt bitterness , just dull, sweet, glugable coffee.

Id re-run this but much coarser on the grind and aim for 3 mins dead, perhaps even 2 mins 45.


----------



## gman147

Guatemala Finca Las Nubes Antigua Washed Bourbon

Little bit smokey to the smell and taste but doesn't take away from the notes.

Very heavy caramel and biscuit hits reminds me of Finca La Gloria but much more smokey and lacks that smooth taste that the El Salvador monster brought with it. Quite nice in milk and cuts through well but not getting overly wonderful fruity flavours from it; nb the descriptors dont mention this anyway. Pulled this at 93c so may try 92c and work from there.

20g into 32g in 28 seconds. With the caramels I may let it run a little longer next time to hopefully unearth more fruity flavours in the acidity.

Will try in espresso but so far a mere 6.5/10.


----------



## garydyke1

Las Nubes Antigua in yesterdays Latte was stunning & milk drinks dont really blow me away often. It was 30 second pour time with 20g dose but didnt note the output as we were on our way out to the Birmingham Beer Bash

Maybe the sudden switch from lemon-tea-like notes to caramel/choc/biscuit has awakened the palate


----------



## garydyke1

Guatemala Finca Las Nubes Antigua Washed Bourbon

CCD

15g - setting 12 on M+

272g water @ 92C

No bloom , just poured full amount quickly and lid on

6.5 mins steep

Total time just shy of 8 mins

Chocolate and caramel, just enough acidity to keep it interesting.

Yummy


----------



## garydyke1

One click finer and reduced dose to 14g with 252g water, stock is low and im still in pursuit of a god-shot choc-caramel-ristretto


----------



## garydyke1

Espresso / ristretto today.

20g into 25.5g

45 seconds with 14 seconds preinfusion @ 92c

Thick gloopy caramel body and mouthfeel. Milk then dark chocolate, shoulder of acidity, possibly grape. Tiny touch of bitter, over extracted but not to a sink-shot level.

Next time same output but 40-42 seconds


----------



## garydyke1

Anyone tried the Manganjo SL28 Peaberry?

CCD/ 15g / 270g / 6.5 mins / 8 min total

Im thinking I should have tried a coarser grind and longer steep as the aroma is a lot duller than the frangrance and when the water first hit the coffee.

Im not getting Blackcurrant half as much as I should be but its one hell of a creamy-body and long mouth-coating finish. Very stark contrast to the Guat yesterday, no caramel, no choc. It is fruit lovelyness

As this cools the acidity comes alive , like purple starbursts


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Anyone tried the Manganjo SL28 Peaberry?
> 
> CCD/ 15g / 270g / 6.5 mins / 8 min total
> 
> Im thinking I should have tried a coarser grind and longer steep as the aroma is a lot duller than the frangrance and when the water first hit the coffee.
> 
> Im not getting Blackcurrant half as much as I should be but its one hell of a creamy-body and long mouth-coating finish. Very stark contrast to the Guat yesterday, no caramel, no choc. It is fruit lovelyness
> 
> As this cools the acidity comes alive , like purple starbursts


I have had it brewed in the Sowden - utter blackcurrant explosion! I don't know if the CCD might be the best device to get the juicy, blackcurrant out? Maybe try adding the grinds onto the water, rather than water onto grinds?

Or, grind as for V60, bloom your 15g with 60g water until everything is fully wet (1:30-2:00-ish), fill to 300g total (I pour onto the paper around the edge, though this is probably just a quirk rather than for any tangible benefit...but I'm basically aiming to disturb the bed as little as possible) & place CCD over the cup/carafe, kill at 205g out, rather than letting all the water drain through.

...there's always the Chemex...;-)


----------



## garydyke1

Chemex is tomorrow when Homeloo kettle at my disposal. What water are you using?

I tried it as espresso. Typical coffeeshop style

20g in 30.5g out in 28 seconds

Aroma of dark and blue fruits

Sweet acidity like a punch in the testies, too much.

I tell you what, it would be very nice in rich creamy sweet milk!

Might give a go as 1:1 ristretto , in 50 seconds!


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Chemex is tomorrow when Homeloo kettle at my disposal. What water are you using?


At work, so whatever comes out the tap. At home (just down the road) it's ~275-305ppm...though I have to say Sowden brews at work taste better than at home, I did put that down to a different grinder &/or different size brewer. I'll look at work water TDS tomorrow.


----------



## Chaffey

garydyke1 said:


> Anyone tried the Manganjo SL28 Peaberry?
> 
> CCD/ 15g / 270g / 6.5 mins / 8 min total
> 
> Im thinking I should have tried a coarser grind and longer steep as the aroma is a lot duller than the frangrance and when the water first hit the coffee.
> 
> Im not getting Blackcurrant half as much as I should be but its one hell of a creamy-body and long mouth-coating finish. Very stark contrast to the Guat yesterday, no caramel, no choc. It is fruit lovelyness
> 
> As this cools the acidity comes alive , like purple starbursts


I was at Hasbean HQ on Saturday for their espresso course (nice birthday present!) and we cupped this at the end of the course - like hot ribena.....lovely! It improved for me as it cooled. Planning on trying it as an espresso tomorrow.


----------



## rodabod

Guys, is the roast on this one likely to make it usable for espresso? I got the impression from the website that it might be quite a light roast.

I really want some blackcurrant-y stuff.


----------



## garydyke1

The roast is fine for espresso (picture perfect pours) but the beans are not suited due to the acidity


----------



## rodabod

garydyke1 said:


> The roast is fine for espresso (picture perfect pours) but the beans are not suited due to the acidity


I'm going to see if I can get a flat white out of it. There was a Kenyan from Monmouth last year which had a fairly universal roast, but it had the most tremendous blackcurrant flavour.

I don't mind if I have to resign it to the Aeropress.

Also grabbed a bag of Lemoncillo "Funkier", and the new Yirgacheffe Kochere Debo (Natural).


----------



## garydyke1

in milk it works. as neat espresso, not so much


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> At work, so whatever comes out the tap. At home (just down the road) it's ~275-305ppm...though I have to say Sowden brews at work taste better than at home, I did put that down to a different grinder &/or different size brewer. I'll look at work water TDS tomorrow.


Work water TDS is 315ppm. Work brews are long steeps, coarse grind.


----------



## rodabod

It's worth a bash. I sometimes prefer extra acidic espresso for flat whites as it can balance out nicely.


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Work water TDS is 315ppm. Work brews are long steeps, coarse grind.


My water blend will be in the 100-150 region, less than 100 in Brewtus.

I chemex'd today and found zero blackcurrant.

25g

450g water

96c water

bloomed 40 secs with 40g

quickly added up to 300 , centre outwards circle

slow trickle in centre to maintain tide until 450.

last drips 3mins 20

I guess you could say the acidity was like fruit cordial , but no creamy body like CCD. It was even , balanced but under. Better as it cooled.

Cupping bowl later methinks


----------



## Chaffey

garydyke1 said:


> Cupping bowl later methinks


Good shout - look forward to hearing your thoughts


----------



## rodabod

Got the Kenyan Manganjo. It's quite acidic, and my brew in the Aeropress was a bit sour, so I'll steep for longer. Not massive amounts of fruit flavour, but they haven't rested yet.


----------



## garydyke1

Chaffey said:


> Good shout - look forward to hearing your thoughts


Lord have mercy! Ribena city in the cupping bowl.

12g, setting 20 on Maestro+

Water straight of the boil

crust broken 4mins, surface cleaned

tasted samples at 8, 10, 15 and 20 mins

It got better the longer I waited.

If only all 2-5 mins brewed coffee methods replicated a cupping bowl after 20 mins! I want my shop to deliver brewed coffee with such obvious , clean and delicious displays of the tasting notes!!!


----------



## Chaffey

Haha glad you had the same experience as me when it was cupped! I have finished my bag now and am slightly disappointed that I was unable to get close to how good it tasted when cupped with any other brew method.


----------



## garydyke1

The answer is 1) obtain hasbean's water profile 2) get an uber grinder 3) use only full immersion brewing such as Sowden or CCD.

However I did manage a particular tasty espresso 2 days ago.

19g into 29g in 29 seconds @ 91C

2 x single shots, cold portafilter

Sweet, nice mouthfeel, dark fruits.

Seems going a little cooler , eased off the acidity and sharpness. Was tasty


----------



## gman147

Yeah the 21g with a cold basket was key for this. Thanks for the heads up. My bag is done now, on to the next Coffee origin!


----------



## forzajuve

Anyone into the Chelelektu yet? This is fantastic!!!

Espresso and brewed are nice and sweet but with lots of lemon acidity. In milk this is amazing, really comes to the fore toning the acidity to give a nice lemon flavour but with creamy silky sweet balance. Can't decide if it is lemon meringue or lemon curd yet, but this is a winner.....and I usually prefer naturals to washed!


----------



## rodabod

rodabod said:


> Got the Kenyan Manganjo. It's quite acidic, and my brew in the Aeropress was a bit sour, so I'll steep for longer. Not massive amounts of fruit flavour, but they haven't rested yet.


Think I may not bother persevering with espresso with this one. I pushed it as far as 45s to brew a double, and it's still too sour in milk. I think I'll be Aeropressing the rest of this.


----------



## garydyke1

Kenyas arent suited to espresso. Now if you have an EK43 maybe it would work ; )


----------



## rodabod

That's generally true. The Kenyan peaberry I had from Climpson's didn't suit it either.

The only thing is, I had a Kenyan from Monmouth last year which was exceptional as espresso. They offered it with different roast profiles so you could use the darker one for espresso. I can only hope for another like it again!


----------



## garydyke1

Loving the Guat !!!! delicious espresso....my kind of SO


----------



## MWJB

forzajuve said:


> Anyone into the Chelelektu yet? This is fantastic!!!
> 
> Espresso and brewed are nice and sweet but with lots of lemon acidity. In milk this is amazing, really comes to the fore toning the acidity to give a nice lemon flavour but with creamy silky sweet balance. Can't decide if it is lemon meringue or lemon curd yet, but this is a winner.....and I usually prefer naturals to washed!


I'm thinking lemon butter cream/icing/cake filling (whatever you call it?), lemony, but not overly/sickly sweet? Only had a one serious crack at this so far though?


----------



## gman147

forzajuve said:


> Anyone into the Chelelektu yet? This is fantastic!!!
> 
> Espresso and brewed are nice and sweet but with lots of lemon acidity. In milk this is amazing, really comes to the fore toning the acidity to give a nice lemon flavour but with creamy silky sweet balance. Can't decide if it is lemon meringue or lemon curd yet, but this is a winner.....and I usually prefer naturals to washed!


Trying it tomorrow.


----------



## gman147

Chelelektu espresso and flat white this morning.

There aren't many coffees so far that have stuck out this year for me but this is one of them. It's so unique and so smooth. Hits the tongue like icing on a cake. Long lingering aftertaste still with me 5 mins after I've finished the last sip. Fantastic. Beautiful as both espresso and in milk for me. The espresso icing hit me the hardest but still cuts through milk well.

I preferred this long at 20g competition basket into 33g at 32 seconds. 93c with hot pf.

Giving this a well deserved 9/10 espresso and 8.5/10 in milk. Only losing that half due to tiniest of flavour lost in milk.

Beautiful coffee.


----------



## garydyke1

And I had written that off for espresso before opening it! Cant wait to crack it open now


----------



## garydyke1

Chelelektu as V60 this morning.

10g / 165g water @ 95c

Bloomed 30 seconds with 17g

centre outward spiral up to 50g

Flood and drain not breaching inital tide mark

Finished 3mins 10

Flip me this is fantastic coffee. As soon as the water hit the coffee it was lemon/sherbet/icing. maybe something a little herbal also, fennel fronds / pine cone too maybe? Its quite tea like , the very last sips/gulps reminded me of earl grey but more lemon instead of bergamot

This is the best cup of brewed coffee I have had in 2013 , by a country mile!

Water was 20% Buxton / 80% waitrose & im not touching the grind setting for V60!!!

Maybe espresso later....


----------



## garydyke1

Tried a CCD today, resulted in less clarity of flavour but arguably a better mouthfeel.

12g / 96c water

218g water dumped straight on top of grinds

8 mins steep.

more rounded and mellow than v60. not as defined. some caramels and soft chocs as it cooled. think the fines have contributed negatively. need a more uniform grind size aka better grinder. i think my palate will be theg downfall of my wallet ; (


----------



## MWJB

I tend to find "grinds in 1st" dulls the clarity a little, it also seems to increase draw down time (for a given grind, though whether this, in itself, has a significant effect I don't know). Is there a setting where your grinder makes visibly less fines/a more consistent grind? I have set a couple of my grinders to the point where most of the grinds appear to be a reasonably similar size (not making any claims of "unimodality", undoubtedly too fine for that), I was surprised at how much I can reduce visible fines and just how narrow a range of settings seem to deliver this.


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> I tend to find "grinds in 1st" dulls the clarity a little, it also seems to increase draw down time (for a given grind, though whether this, in itself, has a significant effect I don't know). Is there a setting where your grinder makes visibly less fines/a more consistent grind? I have set a couple of my grinders to the point where most of the grinds appear to be a reasonably similar size (not making any claims of "unimodality", undoubtedly too fine for that), I was surprised at how much I can reduce visible fines and just how narrow a range of settings seem to deliver this.


Both short on time and coffee to play with this sadly. Now make it my job and give me an Tanzania/Uber then hell yeah : )


----------



## garydyke1

Today was kind enough to spare me 30 mins to play with this lemony African coffee.

I decided to produce 2 identical cups of coffee but using differing waters.

Both cups were produced using a Hario v60-01.

10g coffee

165g water added. 45 seconds off boil.

20g bloom for 40 seconds

central start slow circular outwards pour to 50g

Flood and drain not breaching tide mark to completion

Cup A - using 100% Waitrose Essential Stretton Hills

PH 6.7. TDS 105. Generally a lower mineral content

Completed in 2 mins 30

Cup B - using 100% Buxton

PH 7.4. TDS 280. Higher mineral content , loads of bi-carb.

Completed in 3 mins 20 (!) visible 'crema' when water contacted grinds

Cup A - denser, creamy, rich silky body. Aroma wasnt enticing but the cup was sweet and rounded, balanced acidity. nice all the way until cooling point

Cup B - thinner, sharper, brighter, detectable bitterness and yet taught acidity. Aroma different but equally not enticing. Less tasty on cooling, bovril notes.

Cup C (dregs of both mixed together) - Better than either of the above!?

Neither cup as good as my v60 on Monday, must have got lucky. Both were muted and lacking that aroma I was looking for. Think the water wasnt hot enough today

Something very unexpected and strange : although I added exactly 165g water to each brew, Cup A clearly had less beverage volume than B, maybe 15ml less. I conclude without the tools to hand that the TDS of cup A was higher , ie has extracted more thoroughly and in much less time. I had to recheck my scales but they remain true and accurate. bizarre!


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Something very unexpected and strange : although I added exactly 165g water to each brew, Cup A clearly had less beverage volume than B, maybe 15ml less. I conclude without the tools to hand that the TDS of cup A was higher , ie has extracted more thoroughly and in much less time. I had to recheck my scales but they remain true and accurate. bizarre!


This is one of the bug bears with the published brewing control charts....the brew ratio lines always assume that you have 2.1g of (cold) brew held back in the grounds for every g of coffee dose. If you hold back 3g/g, then your beverage has to be stronger to hit the same ultimate yield, hold back 1.5g/g (like in an Aeropress pressed through)and, at the same yield your TDS will be weaker. A 60g/l brew could be anything from ~1.24% TDS to over 1.40%TDS, all at 19% yield.

From what I can tell (I need to do more testing on this) with a pourover, around half of the desired yield (~10% ext yield) that you want, extracts pretty quickly, say in the first 25-30% of the output, then extraction rate slows, towards the end of the brew your TDS maybe a quarter of what it was earlier on...from ~16-17% you will be extracting less TDS per gram of beverage (extraction rate may plateau, or rise/fall - depending on technique - in the last stages) and, although you are still getting "the good stuff" you are diluting the overall beverage, more & more.

So cup A *may* (theoretically) simply be earlier along in the process, less diluted/higher TDS, but still at a lower overall yield than Cup B. But both cups could be within the desired range, but the same yield exactly is unlikely *if* everything was the same (temp/grind/pour rate/agitation).

This is one reason why I always weigh the output (& translate to a cup ratio, divide dose by beverage out, so 10g/145g = 6.9%), it can still vary some, but just weighing water added doesn't quite give the whole story (well, for pourovers anyway - "water added vs TDS" is more relevant than "beverage output weight" for steeped brews).


----------



## garydyke1

Come on IMM peeps, keep the thread alive : )

Finca Limoncillo Washed Cattura AKA toffee-apple

I LOVE this coffee. Espresso = superb. In milk = superb. Brewed = superb. The roast is 100% nailed. One of my faves this year, not for being outlandish, crazy, unusual...but just darn delicious.

CCD

12g

225g water, just off boil (96-97c)

straight in , no bloom, no stir. Lid on

9 mins later place on cup.

tasting notes are spot on, this coffee is so drinkable. I could have (and will tomorrow) leave to steep 10 mins


----------



## MWJB

Guatemala Finca Cuidad Viejo Los Jocotales Yellow Honey Bourbon.

CCD, fine grind (12.5 on a Rocky), 30g 486g hot water, 62g/l (30 seconds off boil, didn't bother checking temp, just used tap water as had company and didn't want to be hanging around too long whilst they got bored...that didn't quite pan out though...).

Fill, light stir to ensure all wet, 30minute steep, ~ 5mins draw down, stunning sweet, nectar....wasn't very hot by then though, perfect glugging temp.

Another brew this morning in the Sowden, overdid the jiggling/swirling at the end...still sweet & peachy, but a little stewed hints coming through.

I want a 6 cup CCD with better heat retention.


----------



## garydyke1

Guatemala Finca Cuidad Viejo Los Jocotales Yellow Honey Bourbon

Replicating the exactly routine as followed for the previous coffee the result wasnt good.

Sour and stewed. It has elements of both over and under extracted coffee.

Need to work on this one!


----------



## rodabod

rodabod said:


> Got the Kenyan Manganjo. It's quite acidic, and my brew in the Aeropress was a bit sour, so I'll steep for longer. Not massive amounts of fruit flavour, but they haven't rested yet.


My final impression of this was that it was just "ok". It had a flavour which I've noticed before with another Kenyan Peaberry which is that of tomatoes. I don't really want tomatoes in my coffee.


----------



## rodabod

As espresso, I'm drinking Allpress' Brasilian beans. I reckon these have been roasted specifically for espresso as it works brilliantly. It's ok in the Aeropress, but a little dark. Grabbed some more of their Redchurch espresso blend too which is a perfect espresso.


----------



## rodabod

^ Belongs in the "what are you drinking today?" thread. Sorry!


----------



## garydyke1

Any thoughts on the new look of IMM? Im about to watch 251 now


----------



## CoffeeChris

garydyke1 said:


> Any thoughts on the new look of IMM? Im about to watch 251 now


Really like the graphics and new brand. But I do find them rather long. Could do with making them slightly shorter. 20 minutes is quite long for a Web programme.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## garydyke1

They normally average 13-15 mins, and are usually the highlight of my Monday back at work!


----------



## ronsil

Still tooooooo animated for my liking. Gave up looking at them every week after they passed the 100 mark.


----------



## MWJB

Kenya Karani SL28 peaberry - Definitely getting the sweet lemons & oranges...grapefruit in the finish as brewed. Not so much of the peach. Less of the grapefruit as espresso & more sweetness, so that's how the rest of the bag will go....maybe a moka brew too.


----------



## forzajuve

Thoughts on the Karani?

The dominant flavour for me is nectarine, which to me is peachy but more towards a red fruit flavour. Seems to be roasted a bit longer than normal for HB which is why I was surprised by the IMM video where Steve said the acidity was too much for espresso. For me this is less acidic than several that have gone before. For me it is much better as espresso than brewed.

Anyway, really enjoying this one, Kenyans always add an interesting flavour.


----------



## MWJB

Limoncillo washed roasted 16/8, 12g V60 & the Matt Perger Youtube/Vimeo method. Came in a little shy of the figs in the video, but...WOW! ...just wow...had a great Sowden brew with this, but that takes a lot longer than 2:30 ;-) The caramel flavour is really sweet & rounded.

Finished the bag of Karani SL28 with this method yesterday...again a little under the quoted figs but these are among the best brews I have managed with these coffees.


----------



## garydyke1

My IMM expired 12 months has flown by! Funny cos the week it finished I won the first IMM t-shirt : )

I will renew next week (I have 750g unopened) and hope I dont miss anything too amazing!


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Limoncillo washed roasted 16/8, 12g V60 & the Matt Perger Youtube/Vimeo method. Came in a little shy of the figs in the video, but...WOW! ...just wow...had a great Sowden brew with this, but that takes a lot longer than 2:30 ;-) The caramel flavour is really sweet & rounded.
> 
> Finished the bag of Karani SL28 with this method yesterday...again a little under the quoted figs but these are among the best brews I have managed with these coffees.


I should add that it took me 2 prior brews to dial in my grind...which is now like caster sugar.


----------



## garydyke1

Espresso by way of Pact coffee espresso blend. 18g in 29g out 25 seconds @ 92c, split pour , two delicious 'safe' singles - bang on tasting notes as per the bag...but fairly short however flavour, maybe verging on bland. I might tighten up the grind & up the temp a degree or two.

CCD by way of IMM from 2 week ago, Kenyan. 20g / 355g water / 15 min steep. Yellow fruit city, although not bonkers acidity. Roast pretty much what ive seen before for african peas. Worth a shot in Brewtus.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Espresso by way of Pact coffee espresso blend. 18g in 29g out 25 seconds @ 92c, split pour , two delicious 'safe' singles - bang on tasting notes as per the bag...but fairly short however flavour, maybe verging on bland. I might tighten up the grind & up the temp a degree or two.
> 
> CCD by way of IMM from 2 week ago, Kenyan. 20g / 355g water / 15 min steep. Yellow fruit city, although not bonkers acidity. Roast pretty much what ive seen before for african peas. Worth a shot in Brewtus.


We got a bag of the pact espresso blend and didn't think much to it, as you say it doesn't stay around for too long. The Mrs is heading to London on Wednesday so I'm hoping that she'll pick me up some Coffeesmith's Espresso Roast, the last bag we had was really great and our Jailbreak is running out very quickly indeed!


----------



## garydyke1

Oooh I wouldnt mind trying that. You own me a drink


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Oooh I wouldnt mind trying that. You own me a drink


More than welcome! Should have a temporary grinder arriving tonight so I'll let you know when it arrives


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> More than welcome! Should have a temporary grinder arriving tonight so I'll let you know when it arrives


Sounds good : )


----------



## garydyke1

forzajuve said:


> Thoughts on the Karani?
> 
> The dominant flavour for me is nectarine, which to me is peachy but more towards a red fruit flavour. Seems to be roasted a bit longer than normal for HB which is why I was surprised by the IMM video where Steve said the acidity was too much for espresso. For me this is less acidic than several that have gone before. *For me it is much better as espresso *than brewed.
> 
> Anyway, really enjoying this one, Kenyans always add an interesting flavour.


Ill try it tomorrow that way.


----------



## forzajuve

Finca Argentina Washed Catimor.

Well. Not quite sure how to put this.......this is the worst offering I have ever had from HB. Notes are chocolate and caramel leading into black pepper. For me the black pepper is dominant, even in milk this is not sweet enough! Now I'm not usually a fan when spicy notes are listed but this one goes beyond that and then some. Not sure I will finish the bag, might get put to the back of the cupboard for post grindz purging.

It goes to show the variety in coffee and I'm sure some people will like it, but for me this is the end of the flavour spectrum that I dont want to venture down. Roll on next bag!


----------



## MWJB

forzajuve said:


> Finca Argentina Washed Catimor.
> 
> Well. Not quite sure how to put this.......this is the worst offering I have ever had from HB. Notes are chocolate and caramel leading into black pepper. For me the black pepper is dominant, even in milk this is not sweet enough! Now I'm not usually a fan when spicy notes are listed but this one goes beyond that and then some. Not sure I will finish the bag, might get put to the back of the cupboard for post grindz purging.
> 
> It goes to show the variety in coffee and I'm sure some people will like it, but for me this is the end of the flavour spectrum that I dont want to venture down. Roll on next bag!


Yesterday's Sowden brew with this was absolutely scrummy, sweet, bang on as per the liner notes. Today's, I changed my MO a tad...lost the milk choc sweetness and got more of a round acidity and the black pepper, still a very good cup.

Stick some in French press, 56g/l, water in first, leave it half an hour, pour out through the mesh, don't plunge.

Or try running espresso a little longer?


----------



## forzajuve

MWJB said:


> Yesterday's Sowden brew with this was absolutely scrummy, sweet, bang on as per the liner notes. Today's, I changed my MO a tad...lost the milk choc sweetness and got more of a round acidity and the black pepper, still a very good cup.
> 
> Stick some in French press, 56g/l, water in first, leave it half an hour, pour out through the mesh, don't plunge.
> 
> Or try running espresso a little longer?


Cheers Mark will give that a go. You're right, shouldn't give up on this one yet until I've got something better out of it


----------



## garydyke1

Karani is super bright Chemex'd. Real lemony/grapefuity.

Espresso dial-in shot was 41g from 18 in 25 seconds....not as bad as expected (ie far too acidic) .Although thin due to dilution, quite a lingering finish which was nice.


----------



## gman147

Wasn't a fan of the Kenyan but this New El Salvador is to die for!


----------



## garydyke1

Seems like the Catimor is a Marmite varietal


----------



## forzajuve

Got a bit of progress with the Catimor. Gone longer with espresso that has subdued the black pepper and is now much sweeter with chocolate to the front. Abandoned the V60 which to be fair has gone off its game recently, much more balanced in the aeropress. Still not entirely to my taste but getting better with this one, don't usually have to work this hard with HB but has been fun trying to get the right balance for my palette.


----------



## MWJB

Pushed for time this AM, so went with Perger's V60 routine with the Catimor....had to pulse another 20g through at the end (definitey under after 200g). Didn't quite tap the full sweetness (a slight grind adjustment should fix that), some choc (sweeter than yesterday's Sowden), but the savoury spicyness/black pepper was much more complex.


----------



## gman147

I'm brewing it a little hotter than normally would @ 94c. Find it get more chocolatey this way.


----------



## garydyke1

Well, my 12 months expired last week. Im going to renew again - here's to another year of great coffee. Still nothing with such variety, provenance and value for money.


----------



## garydyke1

Catimor produced a lovely CCD today, my first taste of it.

Perhaps a little extreme a production process:

CCD filled with 240g water , stopped the kettle just short of boiling

15g @ fine drip grind scattered across top of water

used the back of a small spoon to dunk the grinds a couple of times

Lid on

@12 mins used spoon to ensure no grinds had escaped contact with water.

@ 24 mins started the draw-down.

Finished @ 24.5 mins

Loads of chocolate and spice, with a creamy mouthfeel, still a little under extracted! Id go a tad finer and repeat the same.

I suspect this will be an awesome espresso


----------



## garydyke1

Ever had a 19 second espresso? Which was actually nice?

Well my dialling in shot of the catimor wasnt half bad!

18g

19 seconds

34g out

chocolate and spice, touch of caramel!


----------



## garydyke1

Very much enjoying this Catimor. Chemex today.

20g. bloomed 40 seconds

340g water @ 93c

3 mins 5 seconds

chocolate and black pepper. Quite 'rustic' on the finish but all held together with that great mouthfeel


----------



## MWJB

Costa Rica Margarita Zalmari F1 - Sowden brew.

64g coffee (1.7 turns on the Lido - coarse drip, not quite typical French press, it's the finest grind I can use before silt becomes an issue in the Sowden).

...added to 1200g of 'just off the boil' water in the brewer, gently fold in grinds then a quick stir down of the bloom.

...steeped for 1 hour (a colleague had a dental appt., consensus was wait til he got back).

Honey sweetness & rich dark choc. Clean finish...sublime.

If you like coffee, you'll love this...a good, safe bet for those bewildered by Hasbean's range, or those who have struggled to get past sourness with other HB beans.


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Costa Rica Margarita Zalmari F1 - Sowden brew.
> 
> 64g coffee (1.7 turns on the Lido - coarse drip, not quite typical French press, it's the finest grind I can use before silt becomes an issue in the Sowden).
> 
> ...added to 1200g of 'just off the boil' water in the brewer, gently fold in grinds then a quick stir down of the bloom.
> 
> ...*steeped for 1 hour* (a colleague had a dental appt., consensus was wait til he got back).
> 
> Honey sweetness & rich dark choc. Clean finish...sublime.
> 
> If you like coffee, you'll love this...a good, safe bet for those bewildered by Hasbean's range, or those who have struggled to get past sourness with other HB beans.


Thats a record , surely?


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Thats a record , surely?


I dunno....there's still a mug's worth in there, which I'll drink in a couple of hour's time.

The only thing that can go wrong is it ends up too cold to enjoy (that one was just above blood temp?), but if you hit the sweetspot, it's lovely cold too. 

My last 2 CCDs with the Catimor took 45mins each...should have used the tap water!


----------



## garydyke1

I had a go at the Matt Perger v60 technique this morning.

12g @ very fine drip setting. Not a million miles off espresso setting 7 on maestro+

200g water , water stopped just short of boiling

bloomed with 50g, I didnt stir like a bandit but instead used the pour to stir the grinds up.

100g by one minute. Matt's grind must have been a lot finer and mine drained much quicker.

200g yay I got a Rao spin, brew all completed by 2 mins 10.

Im getting over a head cold so my nose is still broken . The aroma was ''coffee''

Mouthfeel is more gloopy than I normally like with Brewed, TDS must be way higher.

The flavour was ''specialty coffee'' with no bitterness, just a touch of black pepper spice.

I hate colds


----------



## Outlaw333

My V60 in Prufrock the other day basically followed the Matt Perger method(only the pouring kettle was replaced by an UberBoiler and I don't remember my barista stirring like a bandit! It was Mojo'ed and came in right where they where aiming for on paper but at £7.50 I wasn't overly impressed to be honest. That said I have used this method to devastating effect a couple of times in the past but I don't think it offers any room for deviation or error because before I gave up on it, it produced several failings.


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> My V60 in Prufrock the other day basically followed the Matt Perger method(only the pouring kettle was replaced by an UberBoiler and I don't remember my barista stirring like a bandit! *It was Mojo'ed and came in right where they where aiming for on paper *but at £7.50 I wasn't overly impressed to be honest. That said I have used this method to devastating effect a couple of times in the past but I don't think it offers any room for deviation or error because before I gave up on it, it produced several failings.


I think mouth > calculations when it comes to coffee.

I seem to favour 16-17% extractions for brewed


----------



## Outlaw333

Exactly! I have never tested my extractions with machines to be honest, I have always brewed by senses alone and they've never let me down, not to say I wouldn't love a VST refractometer to play with but I will always brew by taste/flavour rather than numbers.


----------



## MWJB

Outlaw333 said:


> My V60 in Prufrock the other day basically followed the Matt Perger method(only the pouring kettle was replaced by an UberBoiler and I don't remember my barista stirring like a bandit! It was Mojo'ed and came in right where they where aiming for on paper but at £7.50 I wasn't overly impressed to be honest. That said I have used this method to devastating effect a couple of times in the past but I don't think it offers any room for deviation or error because before I gave up on it, it produced several failings.


I gave the method a good workout the other week, never quite hit Perger's extraction dead on, closest was 20.3% (& very enjoyable, could have gone further)...after a couple of over (but drinkable), dialling in brews they were generally ~20%. However, I think that with pourover, like espresso, it doesn't take much to throw things out, because it's speed of flow through the bed, rather than quantities/weights, that throws things off. Get your grind right for one bean, and it's just minor adjustments - change beans & you're back to square one.

Good for making lots of cups, quickly, same beans, minor grind adjustments - but for a cup, or two, at home I'd typically prefer to stick everything in a steeped brewer & just wait it out for a better strike rate.

Or, start at a higher ratio for the Perger method & finish off with a few extra, little pulses to bring it home. I have always struggled a bit with the notion that you finish a pourover brew with a pre-determined, finite weight of water, when it's the amount of water you add that dictates extraction level, adding a little more is the only way forward if you are under.

Pourover is a moving target for TDS, but steeped brews I'm tending to find, when I go by taste, I'm within +/- 0.02% TDS (+/- 0.05% yield), so I don't really think that there is that much of a discrepancy between taste vs numbers. Maybe more that 16-17% brews, like Gary's, are very tasty & accessible...then depending on how far you get after that, you are as likely to land in a trough, than hit a peak...& where exactly those peaks lie change some with grind quality, method & brewer.


----------



## gman147

Anyone still using the Nicaragua from two weeks ago IMM?

It has really came alive yesterday and today even more than before. I thought perhaps yesterday was just a god-like shot but I've just produced exactly the same today so it's definitely the bean. It obviously develops further after a longer rest period than normal. It producing cream like shots and in milk is just beautiful.

I'm pulling 20g @ 93c in ceramic portafilter circa 30 seconds with 34-35g output. Incredible.


----------



## spinningwoman

poona said:


> Anyone still using the Nicaragua from two weeks ago IMM?
> 
> It has really came alive yesterday and today even more than before. I thought perhaps yesterday was just a god-like shot but I've just produced exactly the same today so it's definitely the bean. It obviously develops further after a longer rest period than normal. It producing cream like shots and in milk is just beautiful.
> 
> I'm pulling 20g @ 93c in ceramic portafilter circa 30 seconds with 34-35g output. Incredible.


I had two cups worth left in the bag, so I tried it again but couldn't grind it fine enough to get a slow enough extraction. Coffee needs to be very fresh to work with my current set up.


----------



## garydyke1

This weeks coffee is a stunning example of a well processed, perfectly roasted Bourbon. Im stuggling to make a bad drink out of it.

probably the best V60-01 I've ever had (never mind made) came from pot-luck.

8.5g

Setting 9 on Maestro.

Bloomed for 40 seconds with 'an amount' of water, circa 20g

Poured 3 x outwards spirals about half way up the brewer, leaving enough time in between each pour for the majority of water to drain through.

Took about 2 mins 20.

No idea on how much water used, circa 125ml ?

Anyway, absolutely spot on tasting notes - choc, caramel , biscuit with a gentle lime-cordial type acidity. The last gulp was stone-cold and brilliant.


----------



## garydyke1

Pacamara 'elegant'. Doesnt require anything resembling elegant when it comes to grinding for espresso, it requires brute-force. 2 notches finer than anything else this year.

Started to taste very good with 2 very opposing recipes:

18g (just about fitted with some manipulation)

21 seconds

40g output (naked)

strawberry nesquick , very suprising it didnt go down the sink!

& overshooting the grind adjustment:

18g

30 seconds

22.5g output (2 x singles)

thick, rich and sweet, bakers chocolate, strawberry jam.


----------



## garydyke1

...as brewed CCD

15g - a little finer than usual

255g water

95c

treated it like a cupping bowl, allowed to steep 18 mins

Not as sweet as the espresso shots. Very clean for a natural! subtle funk , strawberry angel delight, maybe a bit of darker fruit as it cooled.


----------



## garydyke1

Oh dear once again proved that conference calls and manual pourover coffee dont mix.

v60-01

12.5g @ my default v60 grind. table salt

no idea of water temp

no idea of water added or beverage weight (finger in the air 220ml)

technique bloom for approx 45 secs

centre working out and back in

3 pulses. 4th pulse wash the 'high and dry' back into slurry

total time approx 2 mins

Smell , clearly pacamara natural . muted strawberry a little roasty.

First sip was decent , creamy body, little bit of sweetness.

As it cooled it proved to be very overextracted. bovril and bitterness muting what is a tasty coffee : (


----------



## garydyke1

As is often the case the last few grams of the bag yields the best , sweetest , balanced espresso.

18g

PID @ 93c

29 seconds

32.6g (2 x 16.3g)

Running more water through this coffee get the sweetness, normally this might detract from mouthfeel, however this is quite a gloopy 'lil number.

Theres 18g left for a flatwhite tomorrow then its on to the 2nd Pacarmara in the current IMM trilogy


----------



## garydyke1

Pacamara Limoncillo washed . What a superb coffee! Slightly lighter roast than the Elegant. Had great success as espresso on the weekend, nailed the tasting notes, slightly longer shots 18g into 37-38g

CCD

15g @ my regular v60 grind, wanted a quick turn around.

255g water

11 min steep. 1min 10 sec draw down

All the notes are spot on , once again Steve nailed it.

Lemon pith, hoppy 'citra' type dryness. sweetness and some choc. creamy body.

£5.50 a bag for such a small lot is a bargain.


----------



## MWJB

Guatamala Finca Insul Huehuetenango Washed Pacamara, steeped in the Sowden - Bang on! Great body, sweet, choc, malt, gentle acidity, a simply delicious coffee.


----------



## garydyke1

Im still on the washed Limoncillo. Its quite hard to over extract and very easy to under


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Im still on the washed Limoncillo. Its quite hard to over extract and very easy to under


Yeah, I've only tried that in the CCD so far & found the same...don't think I've had the best out of it yet, but it's not bad even on the lower side of "normal". More work to do on that one though...


----------



## garydyke1

Absolutely stunning Chemex today of the Pacamara Lemoncillo Washed, nailed it. Its really settled down over the past few days, now 17 days past roast.

20g - usual chemex grind setting

345g water @ 92c

bloomed with 35g for 45 seconds, wasnt much of a bloom really.

Added up to 150g mark poured with circular inward > out motion

Followed by outward > in up to 200g (approx 1min 10 by now)

Then central trickle maintaining slurry level until 345g reached (2min 10)

Finshed bang on 3min 30 seconds.

All the cupping notes there. clean , gluggable, sweet, hop-like-dryness, lemon rind acidity, bit of choc making its first appearance for a while. Be proud to serve a cup to Steve and say ''this is it , isnt it?'' : )


----------



## garydyke1

So I moved on to number 3 of 4 in the Pacamara 'focus-on'. Guatemala Finca Insul Washed .

Wonderful aroma opening the bag, filled the house! A litter darker in colour than the Limoncillo.

Oh dear tho. Not good results (entirely my fault).

First attempt was a CCD, plonked it on my mug and went to make a phone call, returned to find coffee everywhere , floor, counter. I had forgot to pour away the water which was pre-warming the mug - : (

2 shots dialling in for espresso. 20 > 23g out, stopped the shot at 34 seconds and shouldnt have .

Then 20 > 32g out in 30 seconds, looked perfect, tasted nasty.

Needs some work to find Pete Licata's 'peanut butter and jelly' tasting note.


----------



## MWJB

Had the last of my Heutheutheuhteutenango (Gesundheit!) in the newer Clever today, got hazelnut/praline, a little choc (Nutella?) and gentle lime marmalade-like acidity. Neither of these last brews hit the sweetness I got in the Sowden (add honey to the list, delete lime marmalade)...I'd like to shake the designer of the original Clever by the hand...I'd like to shake the bloke who did the "upgrades" to the new one by the neck, not for long mind, just until he stopped kicking...;-)

Nevertheless, this is a superb, balanced, sweet, nutty coffee.


----------



## garydyke1

I wonder if bag variation is at play here. Im finding this coffee to be under-developed. I push and push the extraction but hit dark-molases-bovril and lose all aromatics , anything less isnt great. I know this is a great coffee from the dry fragrance of the grinds : (

First time in a long time the brewed coffee has gone down the sink.

Will have a play as espresso later .


----------



## garydyke1

and yes im blaming my grinder. Its the pesky fines. Only a ditting machined-burred beast (or Uber grinder ) will do!


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> and yes im blaming my grinder. Its the pesky fines. Only a ditting machined-burred beast (or Uber grinder ) will do!


Ek43.............


----------



## garydyke1

Would be nice


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> and yes im blaming my grinder. Its the pesky fines. Only a ditting machined-burred beast (or Uber grinder ) will do!


Half an hour in a French press will sort it...fines or no.

Get a Sowden....you can always put some daffodils in the Chemex.


----------



## garydyke1

How about 25 mins in a CCD. Its my next port of call


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> How about 25 mins in a CCD. Its my next port of call


Only if it's the old model CCD...I was more like 35-40min in the new one, fine espresso, 55-57g/l...still under side of normal.


----------



## garydyke1

Yeah its an antique mk1 before they came with lids


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Yeah its an antique mk1 before they came with lids


Cool! Beware the "upgrades", I find you can go a bit higher on the brew ratio with old ones & still get good extractions.


----------



## garydyke1

Guatemala Finca Insul Washed is glorous as a base for a traditional cappuccino. Ive also wacked the PID up to 96c where espresso became better

35 seconds 20g into 2 x 17g.

5oz cup

1cm microfoam on top of milk steamed to 55c.

That piercing acidity cuts through like a creamy-apple pie, with cinnamon!


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Cool! Beware the "upgrades", I find you can go a bit higher on the brew ratio with old ones & still get good extractions.


Well 25 mins in the CCD and its almost there. Biting green apple acidity & a little drying in the mouth, however there is sweetness which balances and a touch of caramel-covered-biscotti going on. I had written this coffee off until now


----------



## garydyke1

Im going to push this to 30 minutes today.

Cant believe how far I am behind with IMM. Current coffee is roast date 18th October, although its tasting much better than a week ago & the bloom is still strong.


----------



## MWJB

El Salvador Finca Los Alpes Washed Pacamara - This has come out quite differently every time I have brewed it, sometimes with a heavier malty, caramel flavour, other times with a juicier tropical fruit flavour, today in the Sowden was sweet, creme caramel (rather than burnt sugar, bittersweet) & creamiest mouthfeel. Each time though, it has been enjoyable, seems multifaceted but forgiving.


----------



## garydyke1

Any of the elusive white chocolate ? I was hoping for magic from the El Salv


----------



## MWJB

A little of that sort of character in the creaminess, someone with a sharper palate than me might pin it as that (notes do say a "hint").


----------



## garydyke1

Guatemala Finca Insul Washed - For espresso im sticking with

20g

34g out

35 seconds

94C

95 & 96c seemed to accentuate the brightness! 92 and 93 were a little dull and a bit 'twangy' on the palate. This coffee has enough body for the slightly diluted brew ratio


----------



## garydyke1

El Salvador Finca Los Alpes Washed Pacamara

My God! If that isnt the best smelling coffee ever. The beans and the dry fragrance of the grinds is simply amazing.

Its currently in the CCD awaiting a 25 min unagitated steep


----------



## garydyke1

Doh, under! But not far off

Still OMG. This really is like caramac . Its chocolate but white, and, liquid caramel mouthfeel.

Mark - i get your malted reference, there is a little bit of maris otter wort, like i get with my beer making.

this is gonna be amazing espresso i can tell.


----------



## garydyke1

Colombia Finca La Chorrera Washed Caturra

Interesting aroma on opening the bag, wow, quite distinctive #. The grinds smelling amazing also. Explosive bloom when coming into contact with water! I gave it the CCD 30 min steep treatment. First sip was a little roasty. Very creamy mouthfeel, I hate the word 'smooth' in the context of coffee, most people who are new to specialty default to this term, I guess they mean 'not bitter', anyway this coffee is definately smooth in the mouth. Quite muted acidity for a Columbian, I think this brew is under, there is some chocolate on the finish, water not hot enough? i can kind of see the apple reference and it the coffee does linger on the tongue for a good minute after sipping, not getting the black tea or floral tones. Chemex tomorrow I think, or maybe a repeat of today but a click or three finer, with slightly hotter water.

Oh and low caffeine compared to the El Salv pacamara

# The distinctive smell, is almost yeasty/bready/ester - like you get with a sourdough starter! Not in a bad way


----------



## garydyke1

Unusually for me I decided it was time to use my default travel-brewer, the aeropress, at home! I wanted a quick cup without the faff of pourover.

La Chorrera Washed Caturra

12g dose

Water stopped just short of boil, allowed bubbling to stop

bloomed with approx 30ml water, swirled the brewer to fully saturate the grinds

waited 35 seconds then filled vigourously to the top, swirling the brewer again.

waiting 4.5 mins and plunged using weight of hand.

observations - my porlex is a pile of cr5p compared to the Maestro, you can feel the lack of comparitive fines with the Baratza

- the majority of the 'crust' was at the bottom of the brewer, unlike a CCD where its sits on the surface like a cupping bowl

The coffee was under, but it was an even extraction. The same routine in Newbury with works water would have been sweeter and fuller. In Stoke the water there would have resulted in an undrinkable beverage crying out for another 3-4 mins of steeping. Anyway, this cup was clean , a nice chocolate finish which I had yesterday in the CCD , suprised this isnt on the tasting notes, its almost an El Salvador type chocolate note.

upon cooling it could be argued both floral and tea notes were present, however both dominated by an apple/malic acid brightness and clear defined chocolate on the finish......long finish. Think I preferred this to the CCD


----------



## MWJB

Columbia Finca El Vergel Washed Caturra - Sweet, rounded white wine/grape like acidity (as advertised)...delicious & gone in 3 gulps!


----------



## garydyke1

Yum. Im just about to crack open the 2nd Columbia


----------



## garydyke1

Its very rare for the first espresso shot out of a fresh bag to be on the money in terms of input v output v sensible time. Its ever rarer for the first espresso shot out of a fresh bag to absolutely nail the tasting notes supplied by the roaster.

However, Colombia Finca El Descanso Washed ticks both those boxes.

20g in 31g out , 35 seconds.

Honey, silky, raspberry. clean.

Cracking stuff. Wipes the floor with the previous weeks Columbia (for my tastes)


----------



## garydyke1

El Descanso in aeropress this morning. A sweet rounded cup with a persistant chocolate finish, but not enough acidity, bite or sparkle to keep me interested.

Id decided to go 2 clicks finer than my usually CCD setting. Well into fine drip.

12g

water take just shy of boil, wait for bubbling to stop

spashed in about 30ml water, very aggressive bloom here!

filled to top trying to evenly cover

Steep 5.5 mins

flip and press with weight of hand only , total brew time approx 7 mins

I wouldnt have said under extracted just a little dull and flat.

Actually on cooling I would still have said under.

I wonder with the aeropress - after the bloom - when filling up, most of the coffee ends up at the bottom of the brewer, has that killed the extraction? The liqour doesnt get any darker, even after 5 mins.

Perhaps I should remove the bloom phase and leave for a longer steep as per CCD. Although James Bailey only did 4 mins with a cupping type grind in the Brewers cup


----------



## garydyke1

So today I tried something different with El Descanso in the aeropress. I took the Maestro+ as fine as it would go without the burrs touching and straining the motor (this isnt an issue when actually grinding beans just when running empty)

12g @ almost coarse espresso

water take just shy of boil, wait for bubbling to stop

filled to top trying to evenly cover, swirling the aero

Steep 6.5 mins then break thin crust with back of a spoon

flip and press with weight of hand only , total brew time approx 7.5 mins

This is pretty much a world brewers cup recipe with with a much finer grind and a longer steep & yet still under extracted!!!

Without boiling water and stupid amount of stirring I cant see how i can over extract in this brewer!


----------



## garydyke1

El Descanso thru the Chemex today, more time to brew.

20g

350g water @ 95c

about 3 mins

Took on a really appley feel. I had to check I had brewed the right coffee! Toffee-apple with a touch of cocoa. Very different to both espresso and Aero.

Very solid washed coffee


----------



## garydyke1

Looking forward to comparing father and son produced coffees, same varietial , same mill, almost same altitude and location....and yet so very different on the tasting notes.

I like these 'focus on' series , should be interesting to see whats next


----------



## MWJB

Columbia Finca Los Laureles Washed Caturra - Light body, sweet, juicy, plums, a little red grape, cherry & choc. Drank the last mug of it (pretty well, still got a few g left) even before I made it the few yards from the kitchen to my desk. Delicious.


----------



## garydyke1

Columbia Finca El Vergel Washed Caturra - I wacked 20g through the chemex today. I think this is a little past its best : ( Im too slow to get through these bags at the moment.

I guessed the water weight and went by eye (actually getting the same number of mini-cups as per normal .

Winey , grapey a little bit of chocolate and 'generic columbia' going on . Frustrating as a touch of roasty-bovril came in on cooling. The more I think about it the more I want an EK43 for brewed, at least then I can play with espresso with it too.

Mark - we are due a video from yourself brewing : )


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Mark - we are due a video from yourself brewing : )


Ha ha...an hour of footage of a motionless Sowden...who wouldn't love that!? Gripping stuff! ;-)


----------



## garydyke1

The edited highlights!


----------



## garydyke1

Columbia Finca Los Laureles Washed Caturra

This has been the pick of the bunch from Columbia. 42g from 20g @ 92c, 35 seconds is possibly the sweetest espresso possible, without being too sweet. Not about mouthfeel, simply clarity of flavour, amazing. Try any shorter or quicker and it doesnt work.

Anyway CCD today

15g @ v60 grind

250g water , 15 seconds off boil

water in first, coffee in, ensure saturated.

28 min steep

Acidity and sweetness off the chart. very plummy and some choc on the finish.

What ever happened to our scoring system?!


----------



## garydyke1

Ive reserved 3 x 20g portions of Los Laureles for this weekends espresso and milk drinks. This left me 8.5g for a cheeky v60-01 this morning.

Just pouring until the 5.5oz cup was full to the brim, went for a shower and returned to find it perfect drinking temp. Quite diluted as you'd expect but perfectly gluggable. enjoyable.

Monday I crack open the first Brazil this side of summer & its the espresso-tastic Yellow bourbon. cant wait. The bag has inflated to the extent that i suspect the roast will be a full medium. Gloopy tiger-striping here we come


----------



## garydyke1

BRAZIL FAZENDA CACHOEIRA DA GRAMA YELLOW BOURBON PULPED NATURAL

After a very successful stress-free v60-01 on Sunday made with reckless abandon (simple, sweet typical brazil-type-choc, maybe a bit whisper bar esq) I struggled with espresso for 2 days. Finding shots to be flat and lacking sweetness, this was 35 second pulls 1.5-2.0 ratio. Getting more spritz and channeling action than usual, head scratching moment.

Today much better , change PID from 93 to 91 and coarsen grind about 8mm. Boom, that did it!

20g > 29g > 30 seconds into a cold not neutral espresso cup

Lively and sweet! Milk choc + toffee, caramel mouthfeel, darker choc finish.

Couldnt finish it quick enough. Could back off a touch more and come in around 27-28 seconds.

Darn these easy to extract beans, threw me out of my stride


----------



## rodabod

The Cachoeira really is great, isn't it.

It doesn't smell particularly outstanding as unground beans, but brewed as espresso it's just fantastic. Chocolate, nuts, and a bit of that wafer flavour too (like a KitKat).


----------



## garydyke1

BRAZIL FAZENDA PASSEIO PULPED NATURAL RUBI - lovely . That is all


----------



## garydyke1

Cracked open the Brazil - Carmo Estate - Yellow Bourbon (Pulped Natural)

Chemex (Its been too long)

25g

425g water

93c

Used some retro analogue scales, which were awesome. Dont think Ill go back to digital for brewed. Bloomed for about 30 seconds with about 50g water, then poured medium speed in circular motion inwards and outwards until about 225g reach and then a steady slow central pour until final weight reached. No idea how long in total , was enjoying using the chemex too much and got lost in the moment, about 3.5 mins.

I missed that aroma when swirling the chemex. Pure chocolate and caramel. Lovely deep red brew colour. Quite a diluted thin mouthfeel some somehow this coffee still coats the mouth with a sticky syrupy sensation. As per Steve's notes its definitely toffee! Something a little pithy & drying in there also. I get a tiny tiny suggestion of mint (everton mints?) also. Not overly complex, I can see this being exception espresso and cappuccino


----------



## Geordie Boy

A Christmas pressie to myself is a subscription to this so I'm in the game for the year


----------



## Java Jive

Today I'm drinking my second brew of the Bolivian Uyunense. It's got lots of hard-to-pin-down flavours so watched the video but there was no brewed discussion, just as an espresso and as a cappuccino. In the mouth it's sweet and clean and I can see where the white wine reference comes from. Aftertaste of chocolate comes through too. Given this was Steve's No. 1 coffee last year I'm a bit underwhelmed so will continue tweaking my brew recipe.

Today's CCD brew was 20g/300g using Tesco Ashbeck, 1,7 on the MBK Hausgrind, 30 sec bloom with stir, at 3 mins a quick surface stir then start drawdown, drained just after 4 mins.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Started it with a Chemex today (6 cup). 27g into 450g & 93degC Volvic. Got the grind a little fine so just hit 4 min brew however got an initial hit of melon when sipping (this dissapeared quick as it cooled) and deffinitly got white chocolate and grapes in the aftertaste


----------



## MWJB

Lovey French press of the Canton Uyunense, also getting a hint of something tropical, like tinned guavas in syrup? OK, so "tropical" by way of the Coop ;-)


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just finished the Bolivian Uyunense today. Really enjoyed it as an Espresso with a nice subtle mix of chocolate sweetness and grape acidity. Gave up on it in milk, just gets completely lost


----------



## garydyke1

Breaking all the rules - an ''espresso'' coffee and 4 weeks past roast.

Christmas Espresso Blend

Chemex

22.5g

400g water

The best brewed coffee of 2014 so far!


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm sure someone else said they preffered the espresso blend as a filter and vice-versa


----------



## garydyke1

Cracked open the Canton Uyunense. Flip me, wow.

Its behaving impeccably as espresso. Perfectly rested I would say. So clean and sweet.

Perfect balance of restrained chocolate and elegant acidity. As above its a little bit too subtle to show itself in milk but a lovely espresso.

Looking forward to a nice big chemex tomorrow. Bolivian coffees really are amazing


----------



## Geordie Boy

Started on the Bolivia Finca Bolinda Washed today with a 6 cup Chemex (27g with 450g water). Again booming chocolate as per the description however that underlying complexity is a bit much for me. Will be interesting how I get on with this over the next week


----------



## MWJB

Bol. Corocio Montano Caturra, Typica & Catuai - 28g @ 6 on the Porlex, 488g Volvic off boil (just time taken for a rinse/prewet of brewer & filters). New Clever with paper & Swissgold, 3/4 water in first, dose & dunk, top up, light stir & steep for 24min. Sweet orangey citrus backed up with choc...could go a bit further (got 22.7% immersion yield), but my best brew to date from the new CCD.


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Bol. Corocio Montano Caturra, Typica & Catuai - 28g @ 6 on the Porlex, 488g Volvic off boil (just time taken for a rinse/prewet of brewer & filters). New Clever with paper & Swissgold, 3/4 water in first, dose & dunk, top up, light stir & steep for 24min. Sweet orangey citrus backed up with choc...could go a bit further (got 22.7% immersion yield), but my best brew to date from the new CCD.


"Best brew to date from the new CCD"...well, that was yesterday ;-). 29.5g of Bol. Finca Bolinda, same protocol but work tap water, 30 mins steep & ground on a Lido at 0.63 (better clarity than the Porlex unsurprisingly). I'll be tasting that choc for a good while yet...


----------



## garydyke1

Bol. Corocio Montano Caturra, Typica & Catuai - old CCD. Same grind as my v60-01 setting.

14g , 250g water, just off boil. chuck grinds in, pour water in quickly in one go. lid on . 14 mins later plonk on cup.

Under but even. Would go another few mins in ideal world, say 17-18. Still a lovely choc aftertaste on this and a refreshing light gluggable body


----------



## Geordie Boy

More of the Bolivia Finca Bolinda Washed today, this time with different brew methods at work. First up was a Kalita Wave with 18g and 300ml.... wow.&#8230;. complete black current rum boozefest! Bit much for me TBH.

Next up was a V60-01 with same brew ratio. Totally different, really mutted the fruit and was very downable with dominant chocolate. I'm still to try a French Press but so far it's the V60 that's winning it for me (first time I've said that!)


----------



## rodabod

Three naturals in this week:

Bolivia Finca Loayza Feliciano Ramos Natural

Bolivia Finca David Vilca Caturra Natural (Mill)

Sumatra Wahana Lingtong Natural Rasuna

These are all 100% funky. As funky as a natural Ethiopian. The Sumatran is really cool as espresso, and with milk as it's more fruity than earthy.


----------



## garydyke1

Bol. Corocio Montano Caturra, Typica & Catuai . Double espresso , served in a little duralex glass.

19.9g > 31g > 33 seconds (5 seconds @ 55% preinfusion)

The shot looked like it had stalled but then kicked into life. Possibly the 'most extracted' shot Ive ever done on the Sage, just a tiny touch of bitterness, 1mm grind change or a couple of seconds more preinfusion would have nailed this. Like I said this is the darkest roast HB coffee of the year so far. (I think Charlie would LOVE this)

Anyway - dark choc and orange is a perfect descriptor. Im wondering if this coffee was described as 'Terry chocolate orange' the first time HB stocked it, vaguely remember that from a few years back?!

The revalation was how the duralex glass really opened the coffee up, not so much the aroma but the flavour. Probably the best espresso Ive had from this coffee. Very very nice. Laura loves this in milk too.


----------



## garydyke1

Oh no Bolinda has let me down. Or did I let it down.

Yesterday's v60 was both under extracted yet bovrilly and todays CCD was under extracted with zero sweetness, actually couldnt finish it.

Will have another go and try on purpose to over extract the damn thing. Corocio Montano was so forgiving compared to this : (


----------



## garydyke1

v60-01 take 2

7.5g

180g !!!! water

grind setting 2 click finer than usual

There is still something not quite right. I can tell there is chocolate in here on the exhale after sipping, but no sweetness. Cant seem to extract it properly. Im bringing out the cupping bowl this afternoon!


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Oh no Bolinda has let me down. Or did I let it down.
> 
> Yesterday's v60 was both under extracted yet bovrilly and todays CCD was under extracted with zero sweetness, actually couldnt finish it.
> 
> Will have another go and try on purpose to over extract the damn thing. Corocio Montano was so forgiving compared to this : (


It does seem tricky to nail consistently. All mine has gone in the CCD so far, same grind, same method - varies between sweet, silky choc, to fruity/complex...today's first brew was just flat, took a bit of nursing, little sweetness at first, but got better further in. I took the first & last issue out of the CCD & gave my work colleague the 'middle cut'...she didn't stop raving about how sweet it was?! ("Wow, is it different coffee, what did you do?"). Mine was nice, 7/9...the others have been 8's & 9's?

I like it, it just seems a bit schizo? ;-)


----------



## garydyke1

Im hammering it in the Sage later too...I think 9 BAR is needed


----------



## garydyke1

Hurrah , absolutely wonderful espresso. Wow the clarity.

20g

34g output

33 seconds @ 93c

5 seconds @ 55% preinfusion.

I wouldnt have said chocolate was the dominating flavour, there is something fruity which I cant recall having tasted before. The acidity is so refreshing. It finishes chocolate like most Bolivan coffee.

Blew me away quite frankly , served in a cold duralex glass as per yesterday. I have to say the Sage and Royal combination is producing some of the best espresso Ive ever tasted, albeit at the slight expense of thinner mouthfeel.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Glad it's not just me finding the Bolinda picky


----------



## garydyke1

Bolinda is plain bizarre.

I cupped this this morning & didnt like it at all. about 28 mins in I got a huge mouthful of choc, everything up to that point wasn't to my taste! However >30 mins and it turned unpleasant again.

Yet yesterday I had some of the best espresso from it this yr! Complex isnt the word


----------



## Neill

Do you cup single coffees or do you always compare a few?


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 5317


Is this coarse enough for cupping?


----------



## Neill

When I did try cupping I went with a v60 type grind. Gary had suggested it was ok. Had always thought it was meant to be really course before that.


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Bolinda is plain bizarre.
> 
> I cupped this this morning & didnt like it at all. about 28 mins in I got a huge mouthful of choc, everything up to that point wasn't to my taste! However >30 mins and it turned unpleasant again.
> 
> Yet yesterday I had some of the best espresso from it this yr! Complex isnt the word


Today's was sweet, but also had some savoury spice in there too....tobaccoey, maybe even tamarind like, just with less tang? Choc was way back.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Ok I'm not alone I got a stunning one through just now but I didn't weigh as just blasted it out for the wife. Will be annoyed if I can't repeat it. Milk Chocolate at 28 seconds. Around 19 g in


----------



## garydyke1

Both , but for IMM usually just by themselves to see what the coffee tastes like without me buggering the extraction up


----------



## garydyke1

Neill said:


> When I did try cupping I went with a v60 type grind. Gary had suggested it was ok. Had always thought it was meant to be really course before that.


Well I cupped 7 Finca Argentina coffees at Has Bean today - the grind was a little bit more Coarse than my V60 grind, however that was using an Uber grinder!


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 5317
> 
> 
> Is this coarse enough for cupping?


Looks a little uneven ..... Maybe a touch finer


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Ethiopian Kebel Kercha Guji - Chemex - bang on the tasting notes - strawberry aroma and taste plus blueberry muffin - wonderful.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Guatemala Finca San Sebastian Natural POW!! Right in the kisser! Do not under extract this one.

Have to admit I'm not fond of naturals as espresso however this one was ok on my second attempt. 16g in 32.6g out in 31 seconds , fruit on the nose and clean and fruity on the tongue. Not a fan of it in milk though.


----------



## MWJB

Guat. Finca San Sebastian - 29g ground at "0" on the Lido, in new CCD with gold & paper filters, 30 mins steep. Sweet, juicy, hints of that strawberry crème quality street & dark choc. Admittedly, a little dryness towards the end (wouldn't call it full blown astringency), on the edge of overextraction? But the pros outweigh the cons!


----------



## garydyke1

so this is essentially espresso grind huh?


----------



## MWJB

Well, burrs don't nash for another 1/4 turn past marked "0"....current grind doesn't "seem" that fine, looks ball park for espresso/coarse espresso, but I keep the Lido at work & never tried to make espresso with it (only done that with flat burrs, Porlex & Hario Slim, all looked finer than this FWIW?). OE lido manual suggests Turkish, it may have been before burrs bedded in, but seems optimistic now?


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Guat. Finca San Sebastian - 29g ground at "0" on the Lido, in new CCD with gold & paper filters, 30 mins steep. Sweet, juicy, hints of that strawberry crème quality street & dark choc. Admittedly, a little dryness towards the end (wouldn't call it full blown astringency), on the edge of overextraction? But the pros outweigh the cons!


Re run today in the Bonavita, 16g:257 (only got 2 cup filters at home), ground at 3 from lock up on the Porlex, just over 22% yield, a bit lower that I expected, probably due to less heat retained (Swissgold steals some, smaller brew mass), less coffee draining through the grinds?...30mins steep. Pretty flawless cup, bang on tasting notes, no hints of off flavours, but missing yesterday's "strawberry creme". Very happy with the result, but not relishing grinding bigger doses that fine/finer on the Porlex...;-)


----------



## jakeapeters

I'm a bit late to this one, but just opened up the Bolinda and made a couple of shots. Pulling 32.5g from 19g in 24 seconds and getting a fair bit of citrus fruit acidity on the front end and a massive load of chocolate on the end. In milk it's delicious, almost like a hot chocolate, with just a hint of acidity.

Really really strange coffee.


----------



## Kyle548

What the thought on the nicaragua?

Just tried it on the Hario coffee sock, 14g into 200g and a grind I had to try very hard to reach 2min with.

I can defiantly see the strawberry, but it's very dark and a little difficult.

Kind of like a really dry strawberry scrumpy, maybe.

Maybe it would work better in the more restrictive Chemex or with a gentle FP brew.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Finished off the Bolinda today with a try at Espresso based drinks (ratio used was 17g into 25g - 30s). Was hard work at times working the HG one!

Great descriptions already on here, as an Espresso 'refreshing' really is a great descriptor. Citrus punch acidity followed by booming chocolate. As a Flat White 'Milk Chocolate' is bang on, couldn't hold back with this and downed it in one!

The choice for the last shot worth of coffee was an Espresso, just wanted to keep the mouthfeel going.

It's been a tale of 2 halves for this coffee, took some time to work it out, but once you did it wasn't too bad in the V60 (I struggled with the Kalita Wave and Chemex) but really excelled as an Espresso & Flat White. It's a shame that it took a while to work out


----------



## Geordie Boy

First go at the Guatemala Finca San Sebastian. Went for 18g with 300ml (3:30) in the 3-cup Chemex.

Initially you get the big chocolate body though the natural funkiness is muted. As it cools in the cup, the body stays there but the funkiness starts to come through with a sweetness which lingers in the mouth


----------



## garydyke1

Looking forward to cracking those Sebastian open tomorrow


----------



## garydyke1

My last cup of brewed Bolinda was probably the best. v60-01. Still not massively chocolatey for me compared to previous weeks IMMs


----------



## garydyke1

Guatemala Finca San Sebastian, dialling in shot

20g

37 seconds (5 sec preinfuse)

31g out

Yay an espresso from the Sage with some decent mouthfeel! Really persistent crema. This was ever-so-slightly over-extracted, Bitter dark choc with dried cascara notes . Not as sweet as I was expecting. Quite a savoury edge. Served in a cool 4oz duralex glass

Ill probably increase preinfusion to 7 or 8 seconds (gaining a faster flow) and see if it takes the extraction down a notch, if not Ill amend the grind a touch.

Edit - 10 mins after drinking I can still clearly taste 'cascara'. No suprise , essentially this is a chocolately coffee which has been dried in contact with cascara!


----------



## garydyke1

San Sebastian - what a delicious brewed coffee!

v60-01

10g

200g water

sweet bakers chocolate, prunes, cascara..touch of stewed red fruits maybe. Really tasty


----------



## craig01nire

Has anyone ever had the Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Kochere Debo (the blueberry one) and know how to get the best of of it as espresso? The first shot i pulled was 18g in, 29g out but it took 43 secs as the grind was quite fine - it wasn't a great shot but this is the only time i have got the blueberries. surely thats way too long a shot time? Any that i have pulled around 28 secs is quite fruity at the start, but no real blueberry.


----------



## garydyke1

28 secs and 43 is quite a bit jump.

Maybe try 36


----------



## garydyke1

San Sebastian im finding super easy to extract, every cup delicious.

The 'natural funk' is certainly there, but more a support act for the bitter bakers chocolate (I dont mean bitter as in roasty). The acidity is dried fruit, and there is a savoury edge.

Its a 'dont need to worry about dialling it in it'll taste nice' coffee, but when you nail it is truly superb.


----------



## garydyke1

For espresso im finding im having to go more and more coarse as the days go by mainly due to the horrific weather im sure!

Really over extracted the shot today. 20 > 31.5g > 36 secs

Still palatable but a touch 'stewed' and bitter outweighing the sweetness. A pleasant mouth feel but at expense of balance


----------



## garydyke1

Failed the v60-01 today, tried a different pour , faster fill , un-extracted yet roasty.

note to self - if it aint broken dont fix it


----------



## Geordie Boy

Been playing with the San Sebastian in Espresso drinks.

As already stated, very forgiving to extract (I completely over extracted one the other day and it was still drinkable). 16g into 23g in 28s. As espresso nice and balanced. The acidity is there but it's nicely outweighed by the chocolate. Good lingering mouthfeel. Not keen on it with milk, for some reason the opposite happens and the acidity becomes way more pronounced.

Think I preferred this one in the Kalita Wave. Just managed to get more depth of flavour out of it


----------



## garydyke1

Pacamara Funky = brilliant this year.

I think the most refined version. Its like pink blancmange, strawberry angle delight and soft banana sweets from pick n mix.

Dialling in as espresso .

20g

31.8g

26 seconds

93c

A touch under but still a thorough enough extraction with 7 seconds preinfusion to stop it being a sink shot. Everything I enjoyed with the brewed earlier I find in the espresso.

This is one coffee which really doesnt taste like 'coffee' at all but isnt any worse off for it


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Pacamara Funky = brilliant this year.
> 
> I think the most refined version. Its like pink blancmange, strawberry angle delight and soft banana sweets from pick n mix.
> 
> Dialling in as espresso .
> 
> 20g
> 
> 31.8g
> 
> 26 seconds
> 
> 93c
> 
> A touch under but still a thorough enough extraction with 7 seconds preinfusion to stop it being a sink shot. Everything I enjoyed with the brewed earlier I find in the espresso.
> 
> This is one coffee which really doesnt taste like 'coffee' at all but isnt any worse off for it


+1, drinking the cold leftovers from this morning's Sowden (66g:1200, 0.75 on Lido, 50mins steep), strawberry, bubblegum, ("a little farmyardy but delicious" was one comment from a colleague), didn't pick up the banana chews so much this morning...but see what you mean. Delicious.


----------



## garydyke1

I often find banana in washed Pacamara , it's just my weird taste buds


----------



## MWJB

Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Natural Funky - 12.7g @ 3 on Porlex, half of 230g 97C Volvic into the inverted Aeropress, dose with coffee, dunk, add other half of water, quick stir at the surface, flip & steep for 30 minutes. Just delicious. Maybe back off grind a click?


----------



## garydyke1

Anyone playing with the Paca' Funky - try this.

20g >

28 sec

> 39g

93c

If you have manual preinfusion - 7 seconds @ 60%

The aroma = Hops

Flavour starts marzipan, banana and finishes white chocolate!

Completely bizarre


----------



## jakeapeters

My other half adores the funky, and we've had loads of the stuff this year! I've found that I like very different shots with milk than I like as Espresso, but it's always delicious.

As Espresso - 19g into 32g in 32s

In Milk - 19g into 30g in 35s

Tasting notes of strawberry and caramel/toffee (accentuated in milk). I get a bit of the marzipan you're talking about Gary as Espresso. Wish I could try your suggestion but we finished the bag in a couple of days!


----------



## garydyke1

Pushing the parameters today on the Funky.

20g into 41.5g in 30 seconds @95c

Very different espresso to yesterday.

Predominately strawberry, even blackberry jam sweetness, touch of banana, and, a bitter cocoa finish. No marizpan or white chocolate in sight. A little more diluted . Very bitter as it cooled.


----------



## Joanna

Anyone playing with the Paca' Funky - try this.

20g >

28 sec

> 39g

93c

-----------------

Awesome, loved it! thanks


----------



## Geordie Boy

Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Natural Pacamara 'Funky'.

Loved this as an espresso! 18g into 25g in 25s. Aftertaste is like a Strawberry and Banana innocent smoothie! Can't recommend this in milk, just doesn't work (a bit like drinking a smoothie with milk strangely enough).

Interesting as a brewed coffee (really benefited from cooling). I struggled with the Kalita Wave all week to bring out the fruit, but the Chemex brought out the strawberry in droves.

My 2nd favourite coffee from HasBean after the Washed Yellow Pacamara from the same farm


----------



## garydyke1

BRAZIL FAZENDA INGLATERRA CANARIO PULPED NATURAL

With Steve's IMM ringing in my ears , I went mega fine on the grind.

20g > 20g > 1min 6 seconds (!)

15 seconds pre-infusion @ 57%

Unbelievably a very drinkable ristretto : ) This is nowhere near the mouthfeel I would have got with my old e61 tho


----------



## MWJB

Brazil Faz. Inglaterra pulped natural Canario - 55g/l in the Sowden, smooth chocolatey mouthfeel, sweet acidity & a slightly salty, but certainly not unpleasant finish. Very nice.


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Brazil Faz. Inglaterra pulped natural Canario - 55g/l in the Sowden, smooth chocolatey mouthfeel, sweet acidity & a slightly salty, but certainly not unpleasant finish. Very nice.


I got HUGE pineapple in this today. Much 'less extracted' than previous runs with it. Didnt lose the choc either. Quite a drying acidity (against tradition) if you know what I mean. It was full on Perger style but 10.1g > 200g water


----------



## Geordie Boy

BRAZIL FAZENDA INGLATERRA CANARIO PULPED NATURAL

Really do need to go fine on the grind!

15.5g into 23g in 30s

Smacks of pineapple on the initial hit with the lingering chocolate mouthfeel. Very pleasant


----------



## Geordie Boy

BRAZIL FAZENDA CACHOEIRA DA GRAMA CANARIO PULPED NATURAL

15.5g into 23g in 35s

Espresso - Rich caramel, chocolate, toffee. Not much fruit for me. Almost dark treacle in the aftertaste. Very bold and tasty.

Flat White - Goes very fudgy in milk as you'd expect from the espresso descriptions. Very smooth but misses a bit of something to stand out with it for me (it almost blends too well if that makes sense)


----------



## cjonny

BRAZIL FAZENDA CACHOEIRA DA GRAMA CANARIO PULPED NATURAL

20g into 30g in around 30 sec

This has to be one of my favorites and in the last couple of days has been getting better which is a shame as I have almost finished the bag.

The espresso starts off like caramel turning super sweet and hit me with a familiar taste I couldn't put my finger on. After a couple of shots I finally figured it out; Strawberry creme quality street. Lots of fruity sweetness and very chewy. Fnishes in the mouth with dark chocolate.

In milk it is ok but lacks a bit of "umph."


----------



## gman147

3 brazilians in a row now. Bit of a huge yawn when I got email about my 3rd.. The Big Gun El Salvadors should be coming soon. March/April I expect. I hope my favourite of all time 'Finca La Gloria' returns!


----------



## garydyke1

poona said:


> 3 brazilians in a row now. Bit of a huge yawn when I got email about my 3rd.. The Big Gun El Salvadors should be coming soon. March/April I expect. I hope my favourite of all time 'Finca La Gloria' returns!


From a brewed coffee perspective I would normally be inclined to agree but been having good success in gaining consistently great cups from them. The espresso is always solid , if a little one dimentional


----------



## Geordie Boy

BRAZIL FAZENDA PASSEIO PULPED NATURAL BOURBON

17g into 25g in 28s

Solid Brazilian coffee. Very smooth but missing a bit of zing


----------



## garydyke1

Im finding the Passeio to be a little plain and touch roasty. Im still a bit stuffy from being manflu'd though, so will re-assess later this week


----------



## Geordie Boy

The Passeio certainly smells like it should be roasty but it doesn't come through the cup for me. Think I might pass on giving this a good try over brew methods though, I just don't think it'll push my buttons.


----------



## garydyke1

Corrected any roasty elements by changing the preinfusion and going 1 notch finer on the Royal.

10 seconds @ 60%

20g in

33g out

30 seconds

Found a bit more brightness, still quite a rounded-chocolate main flavour. Might try 15 seconds + another notch finer later on


----------



## Geordie Boy

Geordie Boy said:


> The Passeio certainly smells like it should be roasty but it doesn't come through the cup for me. Think I might pass on giving this a good try over brew methods though, I just don't think it'll push my buttons.


I forgot I wasn't going to drink this as a brewed and blindly put some in the Kalita Wave this afternoon! My instincts were correct, not my thing brewed.... it's just a bit flat. Fine as an espresso though


----------



## garydyke1

BOLIVA SAN JOSE CONSTANCIO ARUQIPA CATURRA WASHED

Chemex.

An amusing 7 minute bloom. Got distracted!

Anyway delicious! This is a lot brighter than the usual Bolivian profile, however the delicious milk chocolate is still in there. I get strong aromas of cascara, floral and orange-peel! (its ace finally not having a cold/flu). This coffee has improved every day since opening.


----------



## Geordie Boy

BOLIVIA FINCA DAVID VILCA CATURRA WASHED

27g/450g in the 6-cup Chemex. Well rounded. Chocolate hit when first poured with lots of red berry sweetness shining through as it cools


----------



## garydyke1

Vilca is fantastic. Like a breath of fresh air compared to the non-HB beans I've been enduring recently (Wendelboe included!). Sometimes it takes a change to make you realise what you've missed


----------



## coffeechap

ha ha gary, but you didnt have wendelboe through the EK!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Now, that's cruel!


----------



## garydyke1

I can order again, however 16 squids a pop?!? nope!


----------



## Beanz

The only thing about has bean is that they have crap bags. they never seal properly! Great tasting beans though.


----------



## garydyke1

Beanz said:


> The only thing about has bean is that they have crap bags. they never seal properly! Great tasting beans though.


Never had an issue with bags not sealing?


----------



## ronsil

I find their own red bags are excellent & I use them over & over again for my own beans.

My problem is with the gold ones they sell separately. I have found they wear out quickly & I frequently find minute perforations at the base.


----------



## MWJB

Columbia Finca El Vergel - Crisp, white grape acidity, but my first thought was cherry....definitely getting something red berry in there, if more a 'cherry flavouring' rather than real cherry?


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Columbia Finca El Vergel - Crisp, white grape acidity, but my first thought was cherry....definitely getting something red berry in there, if more a 'cherry flavouring' rather than real cherry?


Oops! Just clocked the bag & realised this isn't a current IMM


----------



## Geordie Boy

BOLIVIA FINCA DAVID VILCA CATURRA WASHED

Espresso time with this! 16g into 24g in 28s. Not much lingering mouth feel but has a sweet acidity with some lingering spice warmth. Have been trying it in milk, mostly flat whites, but gets lost (lots of bubbles from the acidity as well).

Might have a play with this in the Aeropress later


----------



## gman147

Really? I'm making beautiful cappu's with Vilca. Try upping the dose if it was only 16g in milk you used, should give you lovely balance


----------



## garydyke1

RWANDA KIGOMA WASHED RED BOURBON. Bad ass espresso. That is all.


----------



## gman147

Will try it tomorrow


----------



## gman147

Rwanda Kigoma Bourb also amazing as a flat white. Will try an espresso in a bit









Anyone else finding the pucks break up a lot more in their IMS baskets? Must have something to do with water pressure and distribution.


----------



## garydyke1

Boohoo my last 6.35g of BOLIVIA FINCA DAVID VILCA CATURRA WASHED

v60-01

110g water

2 mins

Yummy and missing it already. Might grab a kilo of these


----------



## gman147

Yup Kigoma as espresso, absolutely stunning!

18g @ 94c with 28 seconds extraction for 30g.

A total delight.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Hasbean Boilivia David Vilca Caturra Washed. Pulled this super tight after accidentally putting in 0.5 seconds (≈ 2g) worth of coffee in to the basket and although it bordered on being under extracted it still was really tasty I have had a lot of coffee so got to this late but I am happy I have it now.


----------



## garydyke1

RWANDA KIGOMA WASHED RED BOURBON

2nd attempt dialling in

19g

18g VST

8 seconds preinfusion @60%

44 seconds total time

26.9g out

Should have been over-extracted but wasnt. Ristretto type mouthfeel , muted but present acidity, clean finish. Digestive biscuits comes to mind


----------



## Geordie Boy

BOLIVIA FINCA DAVID VILCA CATURRA WASHED

Never got anywhere with the Aeropress in the end (I'll blame my technique though).

Espresso was even better with 18.5g into 28g. Got much more mouth feel and more sweetness in the shot. Very smooth indeed


----------



## SteveCollins

Decided to go with Gedeb Yirgacheffe and I have to admit I was pleasantly surprised. It does have this sweetened, fruity aftertaste that I was not ready for yet - despite the fact that people said it might be present. I am thinking about stocking up on those and try to impress some of my mates.


----------



## gman147

Back to the Kigoma after a shot of Carvan 'market blend'

18g to 30g at 29 seconds at 94c and poured in some beautifully smooth textured semi skimmed. Amazing flat white, very full bodied even in milk it doesnt get lost. Love this bean.


----------



## garydyke1

RWANDA KIGOMA WASHED RED BOURBON

Chemex

2 clicks finer than v60-01 setting on maestro+

20g (minus 0.44g of

310g water

Lemon-zest biscuits! My word so so tasty. Silky mouthfeel too


----------



## MWJB

Rwanda Kigoma - 55g/l in the Sowden, I didn't get any lemon/lime, but plenty of the melon & choc biscuit, had a vineous type of quality to it too. Delicious.


----------



## garydyke1

RWANDA KIGOMA WASHED RED BOURBON

v60-01

As fine as the Maestro+ will grind

10.25g dose

0.25g <micron fines then removed>

195g water

Perger technique

Best v60 I've ever had , hands down! Broader array of fruit acidity, I can see the water melon gesture, touch of milk chocolate digestives on the exhale, zero bitterness, zero sourness. smooth mouthfeel .

Wow, so this is what its like to own an EK43 huh?

</micron>


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> RWANDA KIGOMA WASHED RED BOURBON
> 
> v60-01
> 
> As fine as the Maestro+ will grind
> 
> 10.25g dose
> 
> 0.25g <micron fines then removed>
> 
> 195g water
> 
> Perger technique
> 
> Best v60 I've ever had , hands down! Broader array of fruit acidity, I can see the water melon gesture, touch of milk chocolate digestives on the exhale, zero bitterness, zero sourness. smooth mouthfeel .
> 
> Wow, so this is what its like to own an EK43 huh?
> 
> </micron>


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> RWANDA KIGOMA WASHED RED BOURBON
> 
> v60-01
> 
> As fine as the Maestro+ will grind
> 
> 10.25g dose
> 
> 0.25g <micron fines then removed>
> 
> 195g water
> 
> Perger technique
> 
> Best v60 I've ever had , hands down! Broader array of fruit acidity, I can see the water melon gesture, touch of milk chocolate digestives on the exhale, zero bitterness, zero sourness. smooth mouthfeel .
> 
> Wow, so this is what its like to own an EK43 huh?
> 
> </micron>


Think you're going to get on very well with your EK, Gary.

At the moment...not sure I should say this....but I'm enjoying the fruits of the EK more as pour over. There, I've said it!!


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think you're going to get on very well with your EK, Gary.
> 
> At the moment...not sure I should say this....but I'm enjoying the fruits of the EK more as pour over. There, I've said it!!


Still enjoying the espresso tho?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> Still enjoying the espresso tho?


Oh yes - when it's good, it's great. Just opened some Londinium Guatemalan and pulled a few delicious shots - great in milk and as espresso - no bitterness and oh so bold. Decided to pull a shot or two with the specific intention of measuring the extraction yield - result - craps shots which has got me scratching my head.


----------



## garydyke1

Oh dear , I hope the wheels are not falling off


----------



## ajh101

Noooo! I am searching for the god shot via a ratio of 1.6. Don't tell me it might not be there after all...


----------



## garydyke1

ajh101 said:


> Noooo! I am searching for the god shot via a ratio of 1.6. Don't tell me it might not be there after all...


Dont think I have ever had a god shot at 1.6


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Pulling 2:1 - 20grm dose and 40grms out. Came out under-extracted.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> Oh dear , I hope the wheels are not falling off


I'm sure it's me. Using the 26.5 IMS - 20grm dose sits beneath the rim prior to tamping which I don't like. Just got a 24.5 so will experiment with that. Best shots have been 17grms - 30grms out - wonderful powerful shot with no bitterness at all.


----------



## ajh101

Stick with the 17/30 then


----------



## The Systemic Kid

ajh101 said:


> Stick with the 17/30 then


Sound advice! But I'm perverse


----------



## garydyke1

I cant be bothered with IMS ones. VST FTW


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Been getting better pours with the IMS compared to VSTs.


----------



## Geordie Boy

RWANDA KIGOMA WASHED RED BOURBON

Espresso, 18.5g into 25g, 40s. Bit slow on the pour but will sort that out tomorrow now. Much, much nicer than the description suggested in terms of acidity! Quite balanced with citrus and chocolate blending together in a pleasant way. Overwhelming lingering mouthfeel of lemon.


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> Been getting better pours with the IMS compared to VSTs.


Does a visual pour correlate to a better cup though? If IMS tastes better than VST then cool : )


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> Does a visual pour correlate to a better cup though? If IMS tastes better than VST then cool : )


No, but checked the pucks from LM Strada, VST and IMS and IMS had the least amount colour differentiation (indicating lower extraction) - where there aren't any perforations - right up against the edge of the side wall.


----------



## MWJB

Burundi Ruhora Washed Bourbon - My immediate reaction was "roasted chicken flavour crisps"...leads me to suspect I'm coming down with an illness?


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Burundi Ruhora Washed Bourbon - My immediate reaction was "roasted chicken flavour crisps"...leads me to suspect I'm coming down with an illness?


If you taste it, its there. BMX Tyre skid for example


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> No, but checked the pucks from LM Strada, VST and IMS and IMS had the least amount colour differentiation (indicating lower extraction) - where there aren't any perforations - right up against the edge of the side wall.


When I have a naked filter for the Sage I will be able to test VST 20g versus IMS 20g


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Just tried the 24.5 IMS basket. CoffeeHit spec it at 14-17grm capacity but have seen it specced at 12-18grm. Tried it with 18grms of Guatemalan and pulled 27grs in around 25-30 secs (two shots) in flat whites. Malty first taste then curiously bland - not unpleasant but nothing definitive. The surprise was in the aftertaste - half an hour later, I can still taste caramelised fig - amazing.

Think 18grms is too much for this basket on my set up. Extraction was a double plume for half the pour before ending up as a single plume. Find it puzzling a basket can be specced with a six gram range - I would put it at two or three grams.


----------



## Geordie Boy

RWANDA KIGOMA WASHED RED BOURBON

28g/450ml in 6-cup Chemex - First impressions are chocolate and biscuit in abundance when hot. Cooling mutes it and brings a slight touch of citrus (but not as much as you'd expect given what comes out in the Espresso). Very drinkable and right up my street.

In a Flat White, the citrus mixes nicely with the milk to give a smooth drink (it almost tastes of orange when mixed with the milk!). Again very drinkable.

Overall, one of my favourites of the year


----------



## Geordie Boy

BURUNDI RUHORA WASHED BOURBON

Espresso - 18.5g into 28g, 28s. Big hit of white wine acidity with muted chocolate. The wine acidity lingers long in the mouth


----------



## garydyke1

BURUNDI RUHORA WASHED BOURBON

Ill be honest , I dont usually find much I like about Burundi coffees , usually herbal, baggy, cardboardy, the smell when opening the bag wasnt promising....however.....

Chemex

23.25g dose

0.25g

390g water

Clean with moderate sweetness, as above its a winey acidity, but I get a lemon-sherbet effervescence, wrapped around this subtle background chocolate. Not my favorite & I see this being a nightmare dialling in for espresso but its pretty good as brewed. I found it changed loads over the cooling period. It is probably the best example I have had from this country - kudos to HB

EDIT - The caffeine content of this coffee must be mega low. Its rare I drink 350ml brewed coffee and not really feel it! So plus points for that : )


----------



## gman147

Yeah must be low, I have been feeling same mate. 6 espressos and feel like I could drink another no problem.


----------



## Jason1wood

Oops wrong thread sorry


----------



## garydyke1

Jason1wood said:


> Just received these in the mail. My first coffee order as usually buy from the local roaster. Looking forward to trying them, would you suggest resting them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23rd & 26th roast dates


I think you posted in the wrong topic dude


----------



## Jason1wood

Yeah amended mate sorry


----------



## fatboyslim

Just tried some Bolivia Finca Bolinda Dona Magdelena Choque Caturra Washed*only 4 days past roast. Fairly standard brew time but tasting very roasty/bitter. Should I rest this or adjust brew parameters?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Just tried some Bolivia Finca Bolinda Dona Magdelena Choque Caturra Washed*only 4 days past roast. Fairly standard brew time but tasting very roasty/bitter. Should I rest this or adjust brew parameters?


How does it cup?


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> How does it cup?


affectionately? no idea, not much of a cupper tbh.

EDIT: it's settled down a bit now. Uber fresh beans can prove troublesome.


----------



## Geordie Boy

BOLIVIA FINCA LOAYZA FELICIANO RAMOS WASHED

18g/300ml @ 93degC in Kalita Wave 155

Not quite picking up the cherry as much as the descriptor but very much chocolate cola with a lime bite. Really being enjoying this as a filter all week at work so looking forward to try this as an Espresso.

People at work can now tell when I'm making a brew as they say my coffee smells so nice. Best descriptor came this week whilst this was blooming and someone said it smelt like Sugar Puffs!


----------



## garydyke1

Loayza's aroma when ground through the EK almost gives a natural process vibe, sat here now with an espresso allowed to cool right down . Its baby steps with this new grinder!

20g > 41g > 34secs (preinfusion off)

cherry drop aroma, 'natural' type cascara funk, bitter cocoa and sharp lime acidity. Its almost too sweet (like an artifical sweetner). Will leave all as is and try 45g extraction


----------



## gman147

I found dropping the temperature is the key for this bean. Cooler extraction yields better in the cup. Extracting circa 92c. 19g to 35g 92C @ 27seconds.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just tried my first espresso for this. 18.5g in, pour seemed fast initially so profiled it back on the lever, ended up with 24g out in 28s. As Gary said, quite sweet with that lime acidity coming through sharp. Will just let it flow next time to get the bigger extractions suggested


----------



## Geordie Boy

Tightened the grind a smidgen and got 18.5g into 29g in 30s and a long cooling flush prior to the shot. Oh yes! Really smooth chocolate with the cherry coming through and still with that lime acidity. Much nicer!


----------



## gman147

Told ya!


----------



## garydyke1

gman147 said:


> I found dropping the temperature is the key for this bean. Cooler extraction yields better in the cup. Extracting circa 92c. 19g to 35g 92C @ 27seconds.


To buck the trend,

The best shot of this I have (ever) had was

20g

42.5g output

95C

However that was from the EK.

Sweet , clean transparent , cherry key-lime pie and finishing on bakers chocolate


----------



## MWJB

Brazil Fazenda Inglaterra, 29.5g at 0.75 of a turn in the Brewt min half hour steep.

Choc, cocoa...a bittersweet coconutty taste like a red Bounty bar?

EDIT - Oops, "0.75 of a turn" relates to the grinder (Lido), not the Brewt...I haven't noticed that orienting the brewer in any particular direction, beyond keeping it upright, has an effect on the outcome.


----------



## davetucker

MWJB said:


> Brazil Fazenda Inglaterra, 29.5g at 0.75 of a turn in the Brewt min half hour steep.
> 
> Choc, cocoa...a bittersweet coconutty taste like a red Bounty bar?


Just brewed some of this in the Chemex (34g/600ml/30s bloom/4m brew). A very sweet cup with a light mouth feel. I got sweet milk chocolate, cocoa and sultanas.


----------



## Geordie Boy

BRAZIL FAZENDA INGLATERRA ACAIA NATURAL

Been drinking this all week in the Kalita Wave 155. 18g into 300ml.

Really brought out the flavour when the brewing temp was dropped slightly from normal, really brought out the sultanas which worked well with the chocolate. Really liked this one


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Just an observation, has hasbean cut their selection quite dramatically? If so, I can understand why!


----------



## garydyke1

smokeybarn said:


> Just an observation, has hasbean cut their selection quite dramatically? If so, I can understand why!


23 at last count, however I suspect all the new crop Kenyas are coming : )

Edit - if you watch this weeks IMM Steve talks about the flood of new coffees coming in over the next few weeks : )


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

garydyke1 said:


> 23 at last count, however I suspect all the new crop Kenyas are coming : )
> 
> Edit - if you watch this weeks IMM Steve talks about the flood of new coffees coming in over the next few weeks : )


Ahh okay, makes sense then.


----------



## Geordie Boy

TANZANIA BURKA BOURBON N39 WASHED

28g, 450ml, 4min Chemex 6-cup.

Very moreish. Super clean, sweet, refreshing and definitely has the apple after taste in the tasting notes. One of the nicest Chemex coffees I've had!


----------



## garydyke1

TANZANIA BURKA BOURBON N39 NATURAL

EKpresso

19.8g -> 45g -> 24 seconds

93c

kirsch cherry liqueur, blueberries, golden syrup, chocolate cake. Acidity just on the edge. Much prefer this to the washed version - which when dialled in was very much apple/grape acidity


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> TANZANIA BURKA BOURBON N39 NATURAL
> 
> EKpresso
> 
> 19.8g -> 45g -> 24 seconds
> 
> 93c
> 
> kirsch cherry liqueur, blueberries, golden syrup, chocolate cake. Acidity just on the edge. Much prefer this to the washed version - which when dialled in was very much apple/grape acidity


Stop it, stop it - this is getting obscene


----------



## Geordie Boy

garydyke1 said:


> Much prefer this to the washed version - which when dialled in was very much apple/grape acidity


I agree with you there. In an Espresso (and in a Kalita) the natural just has more body about it. Washed very much wins in the Chemex for me though


----------



## Mrboots2u

COSTA RICA DON MAYO FINCA BELLA VISTA YELLOW HONEY CATURRA

as a Chemex ( 8 ish old dial )

23 g 390 water

lovely honey and peaches all over the place ,sweet and very very clean .

I am Chemex noob but even so this was a delightful brew.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> COSTA RICA DON MAYO FINCA BELLA VISTA YELLOW HONEY CATURRA
> 
> as a Chemex ( 8 ish old dial )
> 
> 23 g 390 water
> 
> lovely honey and peaches all over the place ,sweet and very very clean .
> 
> I am Chemex noob but even so this was a delightful brew.


Chemex really brings out the honey sweetness. I've had some totally different (more natural tasting) brews in a Kalita as well. Must say I really like this one


----------



## Mrboots2u

You tried it as espresso yet Geordie ?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Was going to try it tomorrow... looking forward to it though. Have you had a go yet?


----------



## Geordie Boy

COSTA RICA DON MAYO FINCA BELLA VISTA YELLOW HONEY CATURRA

Espresso, 18g into 17g, 28s. Nice subtle taste of peach but it's the honey sweetness that really comes through in droves both during and after the shot.

Put into a Flat White then it just ends up being a sweetness overload


----------



## garydyke1

Limoncillo Washed

What a superb espresso and base for milk drinks.

Real well balanced cappuccinos today.

Espresso recipe was

20g -> 63g -> 22 secs 6.75 TDS

Caramel toffee popcorn when in milk.

Had a chemex earlier and over diluted it a little bit, still pretty tasty and caramelly/toffee finish with a touch of cider/apple

20g -> 405g -> 4min 45 sec, 1.15 TDS


----------



## garydyke1

COSTA RICA DON MAYO FINCA BELLA VISTA YELLOW HONEY CATURRA

20 > 52 > 36 seconds (inc 10 sec preinfusion) @95c

Quite a thin mouthfeel for this brew ratio but flip me thats a darn good espresso. Clean and sweet.

Can imagine this being a super chemex, ill find out tomorrow : )


----------



## Mrboots2u

So last week gary......

ETHIOPIA ARICHA YIRGACHEFFEE WASHED

posted on the ek thread too.

as Chemex lovely, starts tea like ( think earl grey ) as it cools you get lemon but a sweet lovely lemon , not a face scrunching lemon .

As espresso 17g dose into 40g . Starts with an almost herby aroma and quality to it and again tea like quality .

As it cools becomes fruity like a lemon fizz , then cooler still you start to get a lemon / blackcurrant mix . Super clean , lovely .

was also great in chilled cup ...

this is a really great coffee , balanced , the espresso gives you a see saw of lemon and sweet back and forth , not fighting each other just bouncing of each other in a great way .


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> So last week gary......
> 
> ETHIOPIA ARICHA YIRGACHEFFEE WASHED
> 
> posted on the ek thread too.
> 
> as Chemex lovely, starts tea like ( think earl grey ) as it cools you get lemon but a sweet lovely lemon , not a face scrunching lemon .
> 
> As espresso 17g dose into 40g . Starts with an almost herby aroma and quality to it and again tea like quality .
> 
> As it cools becomes fruity like a lemon fizz , then cooler still you start to get a lemon / blackcurrant mix . Super clean , lovely .
> 
> was also great in chilled cup ...
> 
> this is a really great coffee , balanced , the espresso gives you a see saw of lemon and sweet back and forth , not fighting each other just bouncing of each other in a great way .


Great to see others enjoying IMM and wetting my appetite for the following weeks coffee : )


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is a very very very good coffee


----------



## Geordie Boy

Well I'm still stuck in the past so I've just opened the NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO WASHED CATURRA

First drink in a Flat White (18g into 25g, 28s). Really, really good! Very well balanced with chocolate and natural caramel (it's almost as if someone added a block of Cadbury's Caramel). The apple acidity is there but nice and faint so it just gives a slight bite at the end. Best one of the year (so far) in milk for me


----------



## Mrboots2u

Come on people catch up for gods sake....


----------



## Geordie Boy

I just let them rest a little! This isn't BeerBods you know


----------



## garydyke1

Geordie Boy said:


> I just let them rest a little! This isn't BeerBods you know


A lot of IMM coffees (certainly for espresso) are peaking 2-3 weeks past roast, agreed the Limoncillo is definitely one of those : )


----------



## Mrboots2u

Been diving into them firy brewed


----------



## Geordie Boy

TBH I don't think I've ever opened one within a week of being roasted


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> TBH I don't think I've ever opened one within a week of being roasted


Well I think I'll be like that next week as the coffee stores swell


----------



## garydyke1

BELLA VISTA YELLOW HONEY CATURRA

Chemex

20g ->333g -> 3 min 45.

TDS 1.30%

19% Extraction

Really lush, rounded mouthfeel (akin to peaches in syrup) , long honey sweetness on the finish. Could have pushed the sweetness further but as this is so delicate didnt want to dilute it too much.

Really really nice


----------



## Geordie Boy

NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO WASHED CATURRA

6 cup Chemex today. 28g into 450ml, 4:10. Great sticky toffee caramel body with the hint of apple acidity at the end. Now that's right up my street!


----------



## fatboyslim

Geordie Boy said:


> NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO WASHED CATURRA
> 
> 6 cup Chemex today. 28g into 450ml, 4:10. Great sticky toffee caramel body with the hint of apple acidity at the end. Now that's right up my street!


Had a very nice 01 cup v60 of this this morning. 15g into 230ml, 1:50. Surprising sweetness and body. Yum


----------



## Guest

Geordie Boy said:


> NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO WASHED CATURRA
> 
> 6 cup Chemex today. 28g into 450ml, 4:10. Great sticky toffee caramel body with the hint of apple acidity at the end. Now that's right up my street!


I bought this coffee the other day from Has Bean. I've had a few good flat whites with it, and also a couple of excellent espresso's where the taste is brilliant. I think it's almost sour apple like at the end. BUT i tried three times to make a good flat white again this morning, and each time it was weak and flavourless. I don't know what went wrong. I have tried changing the grind etc.


----------



## garydyke1

Noah&theBean said:


> I bought this coffee the other day from Has Bean. I've had a few good flat whites with it, and also a couple of excellent espresso's where the taste is brilliant. I think it's almost sour apple like at the end. BUT i tried three times to make a good flat white again this morning, and each time it was weak and flavourless. I don't know what went wrong. I have tried changing the grind etc.


Too many variables to add a valuable suggestion or comment.

I found it pretty consistent myself.....


----------



## Geordie Boy

Noah&theBean said:


> I bought this coffee the other day from Has Bean. I've had a few good flat whites with it, and also a couple of excellent espresso's where the taste is brilliant. I think it's almost sour apple like at the end. BUT i tried three times to make a good flat white again this morning, and each time it was weak and flavourless. I don't know what went wrong. I have tried changing the grind etc.


I agree with Gary I'm afraid. It's really had to make a comment as there's a whole load of factors that effect coffee shot repeatability, not just the grind. Was there anything particularly different in the set-up of the shot the good times compared to the bad?


----------



## Guest

I am not in any way shape or form blaming the beans btw







I think something has just gone wrong. I think that maybe the girlfriend has adjusted the knob on my grinder and ruined the whole set up - i'll have to have a fiddle and see. It's a shame because they are some beautiful beans, and i've wasted a few cups now.


----------



## Guest

went all the way down on the grinder - so that the machine struggled a bit doing the espresso. It was brilliant. I think I must have ground it originally must finer than i had realised. Magnificent coffee this one!


----------



## Mrboots2u

ETHIOPIA ARICHA YIRGACHEFFEE WASHED

17g in 18g vst 44ish out....

Spilt pour out of habit with bleary eyes.

Lovely sweet lemon probably along the lines of ghost coffee..

In whole milk ( which I said I wouldn't use for this coffee I know..) Becomes like a lovely subtle lemon curd cappuccino. Only used about 4 oz tops.

Changing as espresso with a few extra days looking forward to a chemex again of this at the weekend as a few more espresso Sunday..


----------



## Guest

Had an email today saying that my first Has Bean Subscription Coffee had been posted

*NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO PULPED NATURAL ETHOSTAR*

Can't wait to get my hands on that over the weekend.


----------



## lucky13

You will enjoy. Sadly mine has just come to an end. I'm going to flirt with 1 offs for a while as I'm away for a month shortly. Then I'll be straight back on it.


----------



## Geordie Boy

NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO WASHED CATURRA

Finished this off in the Chemex today after playing with it in a Kalita and V60 at work during the week...boy is it as good in the Chemex as I remembered last week. I'm going to miss this one!


----------



## Geordie Boy

ETHIOPIA ARICHA YIRGACHEFFEE WASHED

Usual Chemex brew parameters. Goes through a rainbow of flavours as it cools. First hit is dark tea, followed by orange a couple of mins later, flowing into lemon, then a floral finish on fully cooling


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> ETHIOPIA ARICHA YIRGACHEFFEE WASHED
> 
> Usual Chemex brew parameters. Goes through a rainbow of flavours as it cools. First hit is dark tea, followed by orange a couple of mins later, flowing into lemon, then a floral finish on fully cooling


You like ?

Tried again today , herby aroma , wonderful lemon sweet finish through the ek and Chemex

Coming to the end of this coffee and gonna miss it


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> You like ?


I like the orange bit


----------



## garydyke1

EKpresso 20g->60g->30 sec @93c

Allow to cool to blood temp.

Sweet lemon, bergamot, black tea, almost a herbal lemon-thyme/lemon-balm type on the exhale. So clean.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Try in a chilled glass...rocks too ....


----------



## Geordie Boy

I've gotten down and dirty with this now back to my traditional method for a Yirgacheffee, I.e. a French Press

That's better! Accentuates that body (mixing the tea and orange) with that sweet floral finish


----------



## Guest

*NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO PULPED NATURAL ETHOSTAR*

I couldn't wait to try this... so i did! I don't for one second think that it is at its best yet - it's nice, not hugely complex. In fact, it is not complex at all. BUT it's nice, and does taste similar to chocolate milkshake as the taster said. Will leave it for a couple more days and come back to it i thinks.


----------



## jakeapeters

I've started on the Ethiostar already too (due to poor planning of coffee supplies).

18.7g into 34g in 28s.

Espresso: dull but tasty. Not much acidity, LOADS of chocolate.

Long black: a little more acidity, a little less chocolate (but it's marginal)

I'm really looking forward to trying this in milk.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Try in a chilled glass...rocks too ....


I must say I'm preferring this coffee cold. French Press with 40+ min brew time really gives it that thick glupy body that I like and mixes the flavours superbly. You loose alot of the subtitly present in other methods but I'm not too fussed about that in this one


----------



## garydyke1

ETHIOPIA ARICHA YIRGACHEFFEE WASHED

So good a coffee I can actually get a decent cup profile from an IMS basket, albeit under-dosed by 2g


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> ETHIOPIA ARICHA YIRGACHEFFEE WASHED
> 
> So good a coffee I can actually get a decent cup profile from an IMS basket, albeit under-dosed by 2g


Lol......it was a very very good coffee indeed . Got one more little tin left to make a chemex with


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol......it was a very very good coffee indeed . Got one more little tin left to make a chemex with


Still got about 120g left. happy days


----------



## Guest

Chocolate, Chocolate & more Chocolate! YUM!


----------



## MWJB

Last of the Kebel Aricha Yirg in the Sowden today, bag was opened a good week & half ago, it's lost a bit of intensity & complexity, but still delicious - sweet apricot jam, black tea in the finish. Every brew has been a good 'un (Sowden, Brewt & V60-01).

Limoncillo Ethiostar in the Brewt yesterday was just sublime choc & sweet walnut/toasted nut. Could still taste it over an hour later.


----------



## Guest

*EL SALVADOR FINCA LA FANY WASHED BOURBON*



*
*Just had a cup of this as a flat white through the espresso machine. It's nice!

It definitely smells like tobacco though - but regardless, it doesn't taste of it. It's caramel


----------



## garydyke1

Limoncillo Ethiosar - chocolate , chocolate chocolate!

When grinding I got faint whiff of rubbery robusta showing links to this cultivars parentage , however as soon as water comes into contact the cocoa fest begins.

Coaxed some acidity out with faster EK shots (needs a mega fine grind for espresso). In milk its literally a warm milk-chocolate milkshake. When nearing room temp the aroma changes to dried fruits, cascara, sultana's , figs perhaps, natural process elements definitely in there.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Limoncillo Ethiosar - chocolate , chocolate chocolate!
> 
> When grinding I got faint whiff of rubbery robusta showing links to this cultivars parentage , however as soon as water comes into contact the cocoa fest begins.
> 
> Coaxed some acidity out with faster EK shots (needs a mega fine grind for espresso). In milk its literally a warm milk-chocolate milkshake. When nearing room temp the aroma changes to dried fruits, cascara, sultana's , figs perhaps, natural process elements definitely in there.


Worked my way through this without posting so here goes..

Espresso smooth and chocolatey in milk chocolate milk shake . Comforting but not life changing , but shows the range of tastes available for. HB given the last couple of IMM.

As Gary said needed a finer grind than the roast or the colour work have suggested .

Really enjoyed this as Chemex , where the chocolate flavour became more delicate with a hint of nuts ?


----------



## Guest

I liked the Limoncello Ethiostar - then I tried the one that came the week after it. Which is a far superior tasting coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u

El Salvador La Finca Fany Washed Bourbon

Drinking this in latte at the moment ...stonking, the sweet caramel toffee coffee kicks through milk like a dream ....

Sometimes coffee can get lost in milk drink in the EK but this coffee but not this one . Delicious , can't wait to try this as my Sunday morning chemex .....


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Limoncillo Ethiosar - chocolate , chocolate chocolate!
> 
> When grinding I got faint whiff of rubbery robusta showing links to this cultivars parentage , however as soon as water comes into contact the cocoa fest begins.
> 
> Coaxed some acidity out with faster EK shots (needs a mega fine grind for espresso). In milk its literally a warm milk-chocolate milkshake. When nearing room temp the aroma changes to dried fruits, cascara, sultana's , figs perhaps, natural process elements definitely in there.





Mrboots2u said:


> Worked my way through this without posting so here goes..
> 
> Espresso smooth and chocolatey in milk chocolate milk shake . Comforting but not life changing , but shows the range of tastes available for. HB given the last couple of IMM.
> 
> As Gary said needed a finer grind than the roast or the colour work have suggested .
> 
> Really enjoyed this as Chemex , where the chocolate flavour became more delicate with a hint of nuts ?


I'm grinding at 1.3 on the 3fe dial (ie a ballhair off zero) and just got 60 out in 20 seconds. How did you guys find it?


----------



## garydyke1

With 10 sec preinfusion I can't get a shot slower than 26 secs. 18g > 45-48g (18g VST). Will try 20 in a 20 later


----------



## jeebsy

Still tastes fantastic, just doesn't give much room for playing about. Just pulled a shot into a flat white cup with some ice in it, really good cold too.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> With 10 sec preinfusion I can't get a shot slower than 26 secs. 18g > 45-48g (18g VST). Will try 20 in a 20 later


Went finer that I thought I had too for a bean of that colour

I've pretty much stopped timing currently other than the pre infusion

Doing weight in watching scales for weight out then adjust dose and grind via taste ...

I suspect I'm in the total time ( with 5 sec pre ) of 20-25 tops for most shots with ballparks of 18 into 36-45 depending on the bean .


----------



## jeebsy

Wrong thread

13 char


----------



## Guest

I have just had a cup of Ethiosar

it was probably the last double out of the in my mug bag

i did really like this coffee at first

but as time has gone on, and i tried the Finca La Fanny - it's just nowhere near as good,

the Fanny is excellent.


----------



## garydyke1

Noah&theBean said:


> I have just had a cup of Ethiosar
> 
> it was probably the last double out of the in my mug bag
> 
> i did really like this coffee at first
> 
> but as time has gone on, and i tried the Finca La Fanny - it's just nowhere near as good,
> 
> the Fanny is excellent.


Fanny is excellent, however the Fany coffee is also good


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ethiosar - chocolate lovely but one dimensional .....not a criticism but it just was . Brewed brought out some subtle nutty notes for me .

Fany - caramel , toffee . Sweet , little bit more too if taste wise than just chocolate .... Delicious in milk

Both good prefer the Fany currently


----------



## Guest

Mrboots2u said:


> Ethiosar - chocolate lovely but one dimensional .....not a criticism but it just was . Brewed brought out some subtle nutty notes for me .
> 
> Fany - caramel , toffee . Sweet , little bit more too if taste wise than just chocolate .... Delicious in milk
> 
> Both good *prefer the Fany* currently


re-assuring but also surprising


----------



## garydyke1

Absolutely stonking espresso of the Ethiosar Pulped Natural (wanna get hands on the washed which appeared in the WBC)

Grinding at zero , 12 sec preinfusion, 26 sec total, 17.8g -> 45.5g @ 94c split into singles

Allowed to cool 5 mins.

My god the funk/fruit.....into chocolate covered raisin territory ! So sweet and luscious, great mouthfeel also!

Winner!


----------



## Geordie Boy

NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO PULPED NATURAL ETHOSTAR

Brewed I'm struggling at the moment to get anythig other than chocolate which then goes a bit bland on cooling. I don't think I'm getting the best out of it at the moment though as it has that underextracted feel.

Had a first espresso based drink. As others have said, a Flat White which could easily have been mistaken for a chocolate milkshake. Looking forward to see what this does as an espresso given Gary's comments


----------



## garydyke1

NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO PULPED NATURAL ETHOSTAR

Chemex

25.5g - grinding at 8.5 EK OD

450g water

4 mins (stir at bloom, stir for final draw down)

Sweet clean delicious . I get the funk again in this. Best way I can describe it, a hot chocolate made with pure cacao (not processed chocolate) but using Cascara instead of water or milk. Superb long chocolate finish which stays a good few minutes.


----------



## garydyke1

La Fany is so nom nom nom.

Espresso

18g - > 43g -> 24 seconds @94c

sticky and sweet , caramel and gentle rounded acidity.

More forgiving that an anything else this year so far


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> La Fany is so nom nom nom.
> 
> Espresso
> 
> 18g - > 43g -> 24 seconds @94c
> 
> sticky and sweet , caramel and gentle rounded acidity.
> 
> More forgiving that an anything else this year so far


Yep and suited to espresso , milk and brew .

Medium roast? Sweet and toffee . The world is flat .....


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> La Fany is so nom nom nom.
> 
> Espresso
> 
> 18g - > 43g -> 24 seconds @94c
> 
> sticky and sweet , caramel and gentle rounded acidity.
> 
> More forgiving that an anything else this year so far


I was going to stray from HB for my next order but need to check this out


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep and suited to espresso , milk and brew .
> 
> Medium roast? Sweet and toffee . The world is flat .....


One of the 'core' coffees which have been there since the start. Not a hint of lemon juice


----------



## jeebsy

In the post:

Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Natural longberry - Roasted Whole Beans 250g

Rwanda Kigoma Washed Red Bourbon - Roasted Whole Beans 250g

Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Caturra - Roasted Whole Beans 250g

El Salvador Finca La Fany Washed Bourbon - Roasted Whole Beans 250g


----------



## Mrboots2u

La Fany will be a food one for milk drinks at home jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy

It's got a hard job to displace this as the family favourite milky coffee but lets see how it goes


----------



## garydyke1

Maxwell used the Longberry in his WBC caps


----------



## jeebsy

It sounds delicious, might even tempt me to have a milky beverage


----------



## gman147

Oh wow, latest IMM offering is literally mouth wateringly delicious espresso.

Ethiopian Mormora

18g to 30.7g at 92c and the lime jumps right out.

This as espresso is seriously seriously good. Gets a bit lost in milk so wouldn't bother too much making a cappu.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Still on La fany....probably get let the above rest s lillte bit ( and ive other stuff to get through first ) .

Although your post is making me want to dive in now !


----------



## garydyke1

Goddayem the Fany is gooooood.

This is a 'coffee' coffee if that makes sense?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Goddayem the Fany is gooooood.
> 
> This is a 'coffee' coffee if that makes sense?


Yep absolutley

Toffee , caramel, sweet.

Sounds dull

tastes Nom x 9


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep absolutley
> 
> Toffee , caramel, sweet.
> 
> Sounds dull
> 
> tastes Nom x 9


It's so easy to extract , the roast is Nailed . I dare DSOL crew to not weep with joy at its deliciousness


----------



## Geordie Boy

garydyke1 said:


> It's so easy to extract , the roast is Nailed . I dare DSOL crew to not weep with joy at its deliciousness


I'll let you know when I get round to opening mine


----------



## garydyke1

Geordie Boy said:


> I'll let you know when I get round to opening mine


Hope you have the tissues ready.

But seriously, its very very tasty indeed.


----------



## Geordie Boy

garydyke1 said:


> Hope you have the tissues ready.


I know I get excited about tasty coffee, but I don't go that far!


----------



## garydyke1

Geordie Boy said:


> I know I get excited about tasty coffee, but I don't go that far!


For the tears of joy mate , the tears


----------



## Geordie Boy

NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO PULPED NATURAL ETHOSTAR

Espresso. Ran a little quick, 18g into 30g in 25s, but fairly solid flavour of chocolate with real lingering raisin sweetness. No real funk for me. A tighter grind should bring this out more I dare say. A great espresso coffee


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> It's so easy to extract , the roast is Nailed . I dare DSOL crew to not weep with joy at its deliciousness


I have no issues with the fact that Has Bean do produce some well roasted tasty coffee and have enjoyed the results of the stuff I have bought recently, that said, if I read in tasting notes anything about zingy lime or lemon acidity with lots of lime flavour then I'm sorry but I'm sure as hell not going to be ordering it. If, however, a coffee has tasting notes that sound like I will enjoy it then I don't have a problem buying it, whoever has roasted it.

There still seems to linger an element of seeing those who prefer darker roasts in general as being either ignorant of anything else or as having an uneducated palate, let me ask this question, would you look down at someone who wouldn't order or eat a plate of steak tartare as having an uneducated palate.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I like hasbean coffee ...........

I think that this la Fany is a great toffee , caramel , medium roast coffee .

It would be a shame if people who liked these flavours in coffee missed out on this because it came in a red bag with hasbean on It.

Gary im sure was being light heart and tongue in cheek.

That's they way I took it, rather than an insult to anyone who prefers a darker roast and rather than a call to arms on the preferences of steak.

I'm now going to make myself a la Fany cappuccino. It will taste very nice, it will , honest ...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've quite enjoyed Warrawee from Rave, which is medium light roast for them.

Maybe I'll stop being such a "la fany" and give HB a go again.


----------



## garydyke1

Fany









So so good


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Gary im sure was being light heart and tongue in cheek.
> 
> That's they way I took it, rather than an insult to anyone who prefers a darker roast


Amen. Its a real crowd-pleaser


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Just had some fany delivered, how soon can I get stuck in chaps?


----------



## garydyke1

Walter Sobchak said:


> Just had some fany delivered, how soon can I get stuck in chaps?


I opened mine on day 7 and its superb. Boots may comment as he likes his Fany a touch younger


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Gary, do you have a HB subscription or do you just order from them.

If it's the latter let me know when you place your next order and I'll grab a bag too.

You might be able to turn me to the light side


----------



## Guest

I am going to say it...

the FANY is one of the best coffee's i've had!

It's very impressive.

It's gone now though


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> Gary, do you have a HB subscription or do you just order from them.
> 
> If it's the latter let me know when you place your next order and I'll grab a bag too.
> 
> You might be able to turn me to the light side


Annual In My Mug subscription

Postage is very reasonable for a bag or two


----------



## Mrboots2u

Walter Sobchak said:


> Just had some fany delivered, how soon can I get stuck in chaps?


I waited 5 days I think this time ?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Given all the comments it sounds like I really need to get stuck into my bag and see what I'm missing out on


----------



## gman147

5 days for me too. Was perfect


----------



## gman147

This Mormora is so damn tasty as espresso I've just broken my 6pm caffeine curfew!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

gman147 said:


> This Mormora is so damn tasty as espresso I've just broken my 6pm caffeine curfew!!


Stop it









Must resist , must let beans rest ....


----------



## jeebsy

I'm going to get on this once i've moved.


----------



## Guest

It's good. Try so many different coffees with it!

Some of them cost £8.00 a bag as well - which I just wouldn't try otherwise. Bear in mind as well that included postage the 3 month subscription works out at about £5.90 per bag of coffee... so you are saving quite a bit sometimes!


----------



## Mrboots2u

La fany again this morning

For my milk wake up call.

Delicious caramel and toffee in whole milk. About 3-4 shots left in the bag. Sad to see it go but then gman has wetted my appetite for the next one......


----------



## gman147

Not so good in milk the next one but espresso is very funky


----------



## drude

I've just signed up for a year of this, having been really impressed by some recent beans from them, as well as their customer service.


----------



## Mrboots2u

drude said:


> I've just signed up for a year of this, having been really impressed by some recent beans from them, as well as their customer service.


Ah be cool to hear your comments on here too....


----------



## Mrboots2u

La Fany split pours

Predictable and boring post from me. Look away if you've read it before..

It's still lovely

It's still toffee and caramel and sweet

It still rocks in milk


----------



## Geordie Boy

drude said:


> I've just signed up for a year of this, having been really impressed by some recent beans from them, as well as their customer service.


The year prepaid is stonking value as well, it's something like £4.80 including delivery for a bag a week


----------



## Geordie Boy

Had my first Fany this morning in milk

Totally gorgeous and smooth! It's like velvet caramel in a cup


----------



## gman147

Mormora in milk, went a little higher with temp on 93c still pulling short on yield. Real tangy.


----------



## gman147

The Fany without doubt best so far this year. It was in my top 3 last year too with Finca La Gloria being my #1.

Hasbean has said that it won't be getting La Gloria this year again.


----------



## MWJB

Ethiopa Mormora (round, sweet lime & milk choc) in the Sowden this morning & again in the Bodum Columbia just now. Juicier lime in the Columbia, don't know if this is due to the steel pot, or better heat retention, but definitely lighter body & very refreshing. Wish I'd made enough to try it cold later.

Don't be put off by the lime descriptor, it's not a sharp/bright limeyness, it's sweet & round.


----------



## garydyke1

gman147 said:


> The Fany without doubt best so far this year. It was in my top 3 last year too with Finca La Gloria being my #1.
> 
> Hasbean has said that it won't be getting La Gloria this year again.


El Salavdor has been hit very hard by leaf rust this year : (


----------



## garydyke1

Simply superb Fany split pour single / cappa.

18g - > 48g -> 29 sec

@93c

1.5 old dial

espresso was sweet and clean, wonderful

cappa was caramel/toffee milkshake with a cocoa finish


----------



## coffeechap

He said fany split !!!!!! He he


----------



## JakeBarnes

garydyke1 said:


> Simply superb Fany split pour single / cappa.
> 
> 18g - > 48g -> 29 sec
> 
> @93c
> 
> 1.5 old dial
> 
> espresso was sweet and clean, wonderful
> 
> cappa was caramel/toffee milkshake with a cocoa finish


I'm intrigued by the La Fany.

Given the talk about caramel and toffee am I right in thinking acidity is medium to low? (I've previously tried Brazil Perfetia blend from Has Bean and found it a little too acidic).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Depends how you extract it. Ive found it sweet and caramel without an hint if sour or acidity. But you may extract it differently to me and taste it differently to me.


----------



## garydyke1

JakeBarnes said:


> I'm intrigued by the La Fany.
> 
> Given the talk about caramel and toffee am I right in thinking acidity is medium to low? (I've previously tried Brazil Perfetia blend from Has Bean and found it a little too acidic).


I would say the acidity is on the low end of medium, its there for sure, its not flat and boring like a bog standard brazil etc. El Salvador + espresso = heaven


----------



## JakeBarnes

garydyke1 said:


> I would say the acidity is on the low end of medium, its there for sure, its not flat and boring like a bog standard brazil etc. El Salvador + espresso = heaven


Thanks, Mr. Boots & Gary, I'm going to give La Fany a try.

I tend towards the Rave Italian Job or Union Foundation side of things, but I could do with a little more subtlety in the cup as well.


----------



## Mrboots2u

JakeBarnes said:


> Thanks, Mr. Boots & Gary, I'm going to give La Fany a try.
> 
> I tend towards the Rave Italian Job or Union Foundation side of things, but I could do with a little more subtlety in the cup as well.


hope you enjoy.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

ETHIOPIA SHAKISO MORMORA PLANTATION WASHED

Split pours espresso and milk .

As espresso tastes of ... Errr chocolate lime sweets. I can taste the lime , its not sour though , its a pleasant subtle zing , refreshing on the first sip , then its balanced by a sweetness of caramel or chocolate sugary like which gives it a smooth finish . So its a real balanced taste journey .

I know that "lime " has connotations of "bright or citrus or forward " that can be off putting ( i do get this , badly extracted bright espresso can be not good and face crunching and off putting ) . But it is lime, like a good fruit cordial refreshes you , then sweet , a smooth sweet finish , which is where the chocolate notes suggests itself ....

In milk first attempt a little lost , or to be honest just not as good as the very very good espresso before it ....

As the Gman commented before on this thread , seriously good espresso....


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> ETHIOPIA SHAKISO MORMORA PLANTATION WASHED
> 
> I know that "lime " has connotations of "bright or citrus or forward " that can be off putting ( i do get this , badly extracted bright espresso can be not good and face crunching and off putting


yay. Feel my work here is done


----------



## JakeBarnes

Mrboots2u said:


> hope you enjoy.....


Thanks, Mr. Boots.

Need to finish some Union Foundation and Revelation first, then ignore the Italian Job that's lurking accusingly in the freezer...


----------



## Geordie Boy

ETHIOPIA SHAKISO MORMORA PLANTATION WASHED

Espresso - Subtle lime flavoured chocolate. The lime's not acidic in any way, more sweet than anything else. Lovely balanced espresso though I'll be surprised if anything comes through in milk.


----------



## garydyke1

Geordie Boy said:


> ETHIOPIA SHAKISO MORMORA PLANTATION WASHED
> 
> Espresso - Subtle lime flavoured chocolate. The lime's not acidic in any way, more sweet than anything else. Lovely balanced espresso though I'll be surprised if anything comes through in milk.


Conversely i'm getting subtle chocolate flavoured lime. Acidity is very much there and very much lime cordial, but its sweet, juicy, rounded and balanced. Chocolate very much taking a back seat, adding more of a background nuance on the finish . Winning espresso for me.

18g - > 48g -> 26 sec @ 94c

Laura doesnt really like espresso (the punch of caffeine more than the intensity of flavour) but this caused ''oh wow'' when she tried some and actually finished it all!

A really different and quite unusual Ethiopian coffee.


----------



## jeebsy

How close to 0 are you for that?


----------



## gman147

garydyke1 said:


> El Salavdor has been hit very hard by leaf rust this year : (


Ah, shame. They were so amazing this time last year. Loved that La Gloria


----------



## gman147

Glad you're all agreeing with my espresso Mormora tastings. It's not hugely forgiving but really tasty when you hit that sweet spot


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> How close to 0 are you for that?


Old dial 1.9-2.0 , 10 sec preinfusion


----------



## jeebsy

Always forget about preinfusion. Was wondering how your shot times were so long


----------



## garydyke1

Preinfusion : faster shots . If I turn it off the Sage almost chokes


----------



## Mrboots2u

Away for a break for a few days do will be on chemex for now. Mormora less lemon than espresso like a cordial with sweet chic hints. Hard to compare as now using different water and the hand grinder ...

Still really nice tho


----------



## Mrboots2u

gman147 said:


> Glad you're all agreeing with my espresso Mormora tastings. It's not hugely forgiving but really tasty when you hit that sweet spot


lived up to your tasty posts so far!

bang in with your tasting notes...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mormora again

Backed off the grind again.

Gave a very clean cup. Subtle lime with a clean sweetness. Will go a bit finer tomorrow as missed some of the taste this morning from yesterday


----------



## MWJB

Nicuaragua Finca La Escondida.

Morning brew in the Sowden, afternoon in the Bodum Columbia - Absurdly tasty, clean, juicy, fruity, perhaps my favourite IMM for this year so far?


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Nicuaragua Finca La Escondida.
> 
> Morning brew in the Sowden, afternoon in the Bodum Columbia - Absurdly tasty, clean, juicy, fruity, perhaps my favourite IMM for this year so far?


is that this weeks?


----------



## MWJB

Mrboots2u said:


> is that this weeks?


Yarp, dropped thru the letterbox Saturday.


----------



## gman147

Eek that's quick to open! Lively/gassy much?


----------



## gman147

Still finding Mormora very unforgiving with the grind. Took great care with the distribution and tamp yet still did not produce a perfect pour. Perhaps it needs few weeks rest. Will try backing off 1C and see how it fares in morning. Will report back


----------



## garydyke1

Ethiopia Shakiso Mormora in Chemex. flipping marvelous .

20g - > 340g - > 5 mins inc bloom

Getting a lime acidity but a lemon-balm floral note and then a transition into gentle chocolate on the finish. Subtle but real depth

EDIT - Now this has cooled im getting bergamot and cinnamon notes.

Flip me!


----------



## Geordie Boy

gman147 said:


> Still finding Mormora very unforgiving with the grind. Took great care with the distribution and tamp yet still did not produce a perfect pour.


I've found it to be quite forgiving with tight grinding. Had a couple of occasions where the pour has been slow but the end result has been super tasty


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee anyone...Mormora as chemex again.

Too tasty to let cool, slackened the grind off a little and got more of the lime cordial still with that sweet clear chocolatish front. Clean and tasty drinks....


----------



## froggystyle

Ordered a bag of El salvador finca la fany last night, looking forward to this as it sounds yummy!


----------



## gman147

Fany is super easy to get right and super super tasty.

Finished Mormora, loved it. Not great in milk at all but one hell of an espresso! With every tweak it just kept getting better.


----------



## jeebsy

I'll be prising my fany open over the weekend, it's got a lot to live up to after all the praise on here


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last of the mormora washed (19.5 in 43g out)

Split pours espresso and cortado today

Espresso wonderful zesty lime front and sweet sweet finish....

Cortado smooth chocolate lime drops..

Delicious


----------



## garydyke1

Mormora has fallen away a bit the past couple of days. Half a day or so of the bag not being properly sealed up in a warm kitchen didn't do it any good.


----------



## garydyke1

Final 12.1g of Mormora. .1g used for purging

v60-01

12g @ setting 6 (old dial)

213g water

in theory 19% (mouthfeel was inline with 1.2% TDS)

Took about 3.5 mins

Clear oily layer on top - will allow to cool down for 15 mins and report back


----------



## Mrboots2u

NICARAGUA FINCA LA ESCONDIDA WASHED CATUAI

Scary Chemex

25 g in 425 g water done in three pours

6 and half minutes long









Clean and level bed at the end

In the cup great balance some nice subtle raspberries with clean lime zesty finish ( again more like a sweet cordial effect than a face scruncher... )

Brewed is where this coffee is going to be the nuts and shine


----------



## Geordie Boy

NICARAGUA FINCA LA ESCONDIDA WASHED CATUAI

Espresso, 18g to 28g, 28s

Complex is my description of this! First sips give a smack of caramel which then gives the hints of the red berries and lime. Best drunk straight away as letting it cool down even slightly brings out the sharp acidity of the fruit


----------



## JakeBarnes

Just got 2 x 250g bags of La Fany from Has Bean.

Here's my problem. If we start using them 6 days out from roasting, it'll probably take us til 21 days out to finish them.

Will they still be at their peak/good 21 days from roasting or should I freeze one of the bags?

I'd love to hear from anyone who's tried them after 21 days and still lives to tell the tale.

best,

Jake


----------



## Mrboots2u

Should be good.. Mine we fine 18 days past roast. Think Gary used them well past roast also.


----------



## garydyke1

JakeBarnes said:


> Just got 2 x 250g bags of La Fany from Has Bean.
> 
> Here's my problem. If we start using them 6 days out from roasting, it'll probably take us til 21 days out to finish them.
> 
> Will they still be at their peak/good 21 days from roasting or should I freeze one of the bags?
> 
> I'd love to hear from anyone who's tried them after 21 days and still lives to tell the tale.
> 
> best,
> 
> Jake


You'll get to see how they develop , be interesting.

I often let coffee get to 14-28 days past roast without issues. I would say for brewed they might not be singing past week 2


----------



## Guest

how many coffees so we usually get out of a 250g bag assuming that its the big gaggia classic basket we are using?! i seem to get about 10 at most at the moment... i dont weigh the coffee and have no digital scales so cant see how much is going in. does that sound about right?


----------



## Drewster

Noah&theBean said:


> how many coffees so we usually get out of a 250g bag assuming that its the big gaggia classic basket we are using?! i seem to get about 10 at most at the moment... i dont weigh the coffee and have no digital scales so cant see how much is going in. does that sound about right?


250/10=25 so that means you are dosing at 25g which is pretty heavy.

But if you lose 4-5g along the way... left in the grinder... spilt from the pf then you are in the 20-21g area

So that's not too far out.... but not great


----------



## garydyke1

Noah&theBean said:


> how many coffees so we usually get out of a 250g bag assuming that its the big gaggia classic basket we are using?! i seem to get about 10 at most at the moment... i dont weigh the coffee and have no digital scales so cant see how much is going in. does that sound about right?


250 / 10 = 25g dose!?

Start weighing ASAP


----------



## Guest

forgive me if i am wrong - but i thought you were supposed to just fill up the basket and level it off?


----------



## garydyke1

Noah&theBean said:


> forgive me if i am wrong - but i thought you were supposed to just fill up the basket and level it off?


Thats not accurate or repeatable . Different bean density = different weight for the same volume. Finer grind = more weight for same volume.

Weigh in & weight out


----------



## Guest

Fair enough! So what weight shall i be putting in then? 16g or something?


----------



## garydyke1

It depends on the basket you have (and its intended capacity)....and the machine (headspace between base of basket and showerscreen).

VST baskets are rated, for example, 15, 18g or 20g doses, the hole sizes of these 3 baskets [in conjunction with the correct grind setting] will result in an appropriate flow rate respective for each dose.

Maybe try 16 and see how you get on? tasty espresso is hard enough without adding further obstacles such as random dose sizes.

Aim for 25g out in 25-28 seconds, see what it tastes like and report back....


----------



## gman147

For every 100g you're only getting 4 doubles. Vs me who gets shade more than 5. Serious wastage going on there buddy. As Gary said, get some cheap scales from eBay and start weighing your doses. It's easy, more accurate and much more cost effective!


----------



## JakeBarnes

garydyke1 said:


> You'll get to see how they develop , be interesting.
> 
> I often let coffee get to 14-28 days past roast without issues. I would say for brewed they might not be singing past week 2


Awright, thanks for the feedback, guys.

Might throw myself on the Fany grenade and see what happens.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Costa rica don mayo finca la loma yellow honey caturra

As chemex

Sat drunk at the bottom of the stairs where little boy has been doing and impression of a poorly Kermit today..

25g (30g bloom) pulsed pours to 425g finished at 4.50

Up front Lovely peachy, nectarine ,,finishes on limey notes. Really really delicate acidity.

Smooth mouth feel but not getting the vanilla as of yet .

I think this could be a stonking espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Costa rica don mayo finca la loma yellow honey caturra

Split pours 19g > 45g

Espresso - starts creamy with a syrupy mouth feel ( even on the EK! ) as it cools you get the peachy lovely tartness in the cup

Milk - Starting to get the big creamy vanilla , seriously nice milk drink , really enjoyed it


----------



## garydyke1

I found a happy route to espresso with escondida. Cold machine + cold portafilter. Pulled shots 3 mins after switching on.

21 seconds 48g from 18g.

Lovely !


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> Costa rica don mayo finca la loma yellow honey caturra
> 
> Split pours 19g > 45g
> 
> Espresso - starts creamy with a syrupy mouth feel ( even on the EK! ) as it cools you get the peachy lovely tartness in the cup
> 
> Milk - Starting to get the big creamy vanilla , seriously nice milk drink , really enjoyed it


Think will pul this a little shorter next time 18>38 ish and see if can creamy vanilla comes in espresso

I'd advise tasting this one in two sips , one when warming , one when cool , to get the taste progression .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Costa rica don mayo finca la loma yellow honey caturra

Back on the Chemex.....

Ground at 15 on CD

25g >35g bloom>425g out> three additions of water >5 minutes

A cleaner cup than the previous chemex attempt

Take a sip , hold it in your mouth just for a second , out comes the vanilla, then the taste develops on the tongue and the delightful peachy/nectarine taste blooms....

As it cools it just gets better.

So less syrupy than when ground finer on previous chemex , a perhaps more subtle cup, but my preference is this one as its more balanced

and getting more vanilla....

View attachment 7915


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> Think will pul this a little shorter next time 18>38 ish and see if can creamy vanilla comes in espresso
> 
> I'd advise tasting this one in two sips , one when warming , one when cool , to get the taste progression .


Tried this

Not as good .

Later today will try 19>45 plus and see if i can capture some of the notes from the Chemex better


----------



## garydyke1

Wow the mouthfeel is ace (even on the EK) with la loma yellow honey caturra.

Takes a bit of work extracting.

18g - > 50g - 25sec @ 94C

Should go finer and drag out the extraction even more really.

Sweet , peachy , rounded and viscous


----------



## Mrboots2u

Still on La loma as chemex..

Same as yesterday..

Lovely clean vanilla and peachy limeyness...

Anyone else this one apart from me a Gary?,


----------



## MWJB

Mrboots2u said:


> Still on La loma as chemex..
> 
> Same as yesterday..
> 
> Lovely clean vanilla and peachy limeyness...
> 
> Anyone else this one apart from me a Gary?,


Cracked it open today, a Sowden this morning - peachy, sweet. A little French press this afternoon, got more of the vanilla ice cream & mouthfeel (didn't pour off the oils with the little FP). Lovely in this weather...Escondida was a tough act to follow though. ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Agree this is more subtle taste profile...found the esconidida a little muddled on my palate as espresso especially when compared to it as brewed.

This has a great mouth feel for espresso tho


----------



## gman147

Yes, I'm on the IMM









I didn't like Escondida at all.

This LaLoma is very nice indeed. Real thick gloupy texture with hints of vanilla and peach and apricots. I pulled this one a little tighter with a finer grind and shot stopped at 25 secs with a yield of 32g. Wanted to maintain the high viscosity without dilution. Really tasty both as espresso and in milk.


----------



## MWJB

Finca la Loma in the FP again, I meant to retain the oilier top layer...but forgot! Nevermind, sweet juicy, peachy/apricot iced tea like flavours. I could drink this by the pint.


----------



## Guest

The texture of the Finca La Lorma is amazing. I've only been able to get vanilla out of it so far - and not, peaches, apricots etc but will keep trying. For me it's just a simple flat vanilla taste. On that basis, not one of my favourites BUT the texture is good i must say. It's real thick smooth and gloopy.


----------



## garydyke1

Noah&theBean said:


> The texture of the Finca La Lorma is amazing. I've only been able to get vanilla out of it so far - and not, peaches, apricots etc but will keep trying. For me it's just a simple flat vanilla taste. On that basis, not one of my favourites BUT the texture is good i must say. It's real thick smooth and gloopy.


Try upping the temperature of your brewing to accentuate the peachy acidity


----------



## Geordie Boy

The Finca La Lorna really does have loads of natural mouthfeel. Even in a Chemex (28g, 450g) it came shining through. Bags of vanilla. Tried it in the Sowden and only got the apricots when it started to cool (though I'm still finding my feet with the Sowden)


----------



## Guest

tried it as an espresso earlier today.

16g in - 30g out - 25 seconds

was something special. Fruity Vanilla.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last of the la loam as Chemex . Lovely evening out ...lovely coffee .

Vanilla and peach .


----------



## Soll

Nice pic Boots, makes me want to immerse in the picture and drink your coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u

Soll said:


> Nice pic Boots, makes me want to immerse in the picture and drink your coffee


Thanks its a lovely evening . child is back at school... Quiet....


----------



## Mrboots2u

COSTA RICA FINCA LA CUMBRE DE SAN LUIS CATURRA RED HONEY RAISED BEDS

Into this early for espresso .

Needs tightening just a notch I think grind wise.

18.5>46g split

Espresso - sweet sugar sweet with a subtle tropical fruit hit on the finish. Tighter grind will give better mouhtfeel I think ..

Milk- sweet really sweet like a capp with sugar in. Like a powdered donut or candyfloss sweet...loses the fruit in milk

Will suit milk very well without it being a choc fudge type coffee...


----------



## gman147

This La Cumbre in milk is absolutely delicious!

I normally have one flat white followed by an espresso before work each morning; but this is so good in milk I ended up having two flat whites!

I went 92c for 18g>27.8g at 29 secs.

IMM is powerful lately!


----------



## Mrboots2u

gman147 said:


> This La Cumbre in milk is absolutely delicious!
> 
> I normally have one flat white followed by an espresso before work each morning; but this is so good in milk I ended up having two flat whites!
> 
> I went 92c for 18g>27.8g at 29 secs.
> 
> IMM is powerful lately!


Agree

its hard to describe without sounding stupid

Its sweet, not chocolate sweet but that sugar , candied donut sweet?

Its is delicious

the espresso has a lovely tropical fruit finish to it thats great too


----------



## jeebsy

Just signed up for this, hopefully i'll be able to join in all the chat soon


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Just signed up for this, hopefully i'll be able to join in all the chat soon


Yay!!!!!

Race to 300 IMM should be some good coffees coming


----------



## Nimble Motionists

jeebsy said:


> Just signed up for this, hopefully i'll be able to join in all the chat soon


Also signed up today - excited!


----------



## gman147

Just had an espresso this morning with it. It was absolutely Delish! Loosened grind a touch and allowed a 31 sec flow with 34g output from 18.1g. Really sweet and juicy. Beautiful pour too


----------



## gman147

Just had an espresso this morning with it. It was absolutely Delish! Loosened grind a touch and allowed a 31 sec flow with 34g output from 18.1g. Really sweet and juicy. Beautiful pour too


----------



## Geordie Boy

Finishing off the La Loma. First go on espresso, very much vanilla with slight peachiness.

Really suited the Chemex best for brewed IMO. Kalita just made it go flat and couldn't match the Chemex roundness on the V60


----------



## Geordie Boy

COSTA RICA FINCA LA CUMBRE DE SAN LUIS CATURRA RED HONEY RAISED BEDS

18g into 28g

Espresso: Sweet pineapple in abundance. Little bit of body but not massive.

Flat White: Full on sweet fest! Perfect for my sweet tooth







Pineapple taste is muted, actually blends well with the milk, and the body seems to come out more. It all manages to linger in the mouth (probably due to the sweetness) for a while as well


----------



## Mrboots2u

La cumbre

Espresso- sweet upfront, followed by tropical fruit and a hint of grapefruit at the end. Light body as above. Better taste when just cooled slightly

Espresso like steamed milk with sugar in. Just really sweet , the fruit disappears for me completely...


----------



## Guest

Just tried the new one - literally just landed on the floor through the mail and wacked it in the grinder. Clearly, too soon to be drinking it without resting BUT it's kinda weird, it's very sweet!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Noah&theBean said:


> Just tried the new one - literally just landed on the floor through the mail and wacked it in the grinder. Clearly, too soon to be drinking it without resting BUT it's kinda weird, it's very sweet!


As espresso or brew ?

Noah you have a ton of coffee at home . use that up and let the bean rest mate.

Makes No sense to use it this early if for espresso when you have all that other coffee sat around ready to use.


----------



## Guest

I too excited that's my problem!

I did a shot of espresso that was nice, fruity and sweet - lots of potential.

16g in out in 30 seconds and it was 29g

I then had another with water and milk, didn't taste as good as the espresso. Might take a while to develop fully this one i have a feeling it's going to be quite complex later on in life


----------



## Mrboots2u

Are you like 5 years old









just calm down and drink what you already have. Will be way to gassy for espresso. Try brewed instead


----------



## Mrboots2u

La Cumbre

Changing a little bit

Espresso today still has the tropical yellow fruit to it , but without the grapefruit finish, sweeter

In milk - like the the milk left at the bottom of a frosties bowl.. Sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## froggystyle

Like lilt, totally tropical taste?


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Like lilt, totally tropical taste?


More umbongo

This afternoons was more like a pineapple fruit juice ...


----------



## Nimble Motionists

On the Chelelektu...

I've never had such clear and sweet acidity from a coffee before but sure it'll get better as i get to grips with my Chemex (and upgrade at some point from the Hario Slim!!). Just finishing off a chemex brewed into ice - very refreshing - suits iced coffee well. Will wait a day or two more to try as espresso.


----------



## gman147

Letting my Chelelektu rest more as I remember last seasons, where I opened the bag too fast. The icing got thicker and powered through the longer it rested; but by time it peaked, I only had a few shots left.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yirgacheffe Chelelektu Washed

had a three way with this tonight , espresso , flatty , chemex ...









Espresso - light & bright , lemon and sweet a rollercoaster espresso

In Milk - Really sweet you get that iciing sugar rush , Really really nice milk drink .......

Chemex - wow , fantastic , like a sweet pink lemonade , divine

Last weeks was a good coffee

Think this one is a really good coffee!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yiragacheffe chelelektu washed again...

Ran it a little tighter this morning.

Espresso bright sweet lemonade ,less of a rollercoaster ride than last night.

Milk- superb sweet sweet sweet...

Looking forward to trying to replicate the chemex with this from last night later on ....


----------



## Guest

I must say that I have not enjoyed the last couple of bags of these beans as much as the ones before - the last one I really really liked being La Fanny. The ones since then have all been quite sweet, and almost creamy tasting in milk. It might be my extraction to be honest. The krups grinder i have is impossible to get tight enough for the classic - i have to put it through 3 times


----------



## Mrboots2u

Naoh stop making espresso by regrinding beans and grounds please. It doesn't work. Use the lovely beans you get for pourover until you get a grinder worthy of them


----------



## johnealey

A handgrinder such as the porlex or hario will give you a way better result than any Krup's and do speak from experience owned one before learning it wouldn't grind toffee let alone coffee. A hand grinder as mentioned above may not be the permenant answer you are looking for but as guessing have shelled out for a subscription you really will not get the best out of the beans. HB sell the porlex, as do others.

In terms of waiting, I have to wait even longer as I have the green bean subscription and roast in the gene making do with all the descriptions on here till at least the middle of week following for espresso.

John


----------



## Mrboots2u

Grinding the same bean more than once Isnt the way to make espresso


----------



## garydyke1

You're better off making a press pot for tasty coffee with that grinder, forget espresso.


----------



## garydyke1

Anyone watched this weeks IMM episode?


----------



## jeebsy

Watching it now.

Tried this week's as a Chemex earlier, maybe poured slightly fast (3.45ish?), was ok warm but really nice when it cooled - got a very pleasant sort of savoury, biscuity vibe off it with stone fruit finish


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Anyone watched this weeks IMM episode?


Did you make the espresso??


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Did you make the espresso??


Made all drinks and served them, had to dial it all in within 20 mins, no pressure like. The chemex was under by a long long way. Coffee roasted the same day is hard to deal with when not used to it. Espresso was superb tho, even if i do say so myself


----------



## drude

I watched it - very cool, Gary. I'd had a tip off from Boots that you were Barista for the day. What were you making it on?


----------



## Mrboots2u

The debut of techno Greg...


----------



## Mrboots2u

The chelelektu still for me this morning..

Espresso is still a delight and now my fave way of drinking this . lemonade bite and sweetness goes done very quickly....


----------



## Mrboots2u

For those that wish to see the debut of techno gary then skip to 11.19 and check those legs out









http://inmymug.com/episodes/2014-07-19-episode-297-on-monday-the-21st-of-july-2014-guatemala-finca-san-sebastian-washed-bourbon


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> For those that wish to see the debut of techno gary then skip to 11.19 and check those legs out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://inmymug.com/episodes/2014-07-19-episode-297-on-monday-the-21st-of-july-2014-guatemala-finca-san-sebastian-washed-bourbon


Gary reminded me of Mrs Overall from Acorn antiques!

Good to see Gary sound something he he loves


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> For those that wish to see the debut of techno gary then skip to 11.19 and check those legs out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://inmymug.com/episodes/2014-07-19-episode-297-on-monday-the-21st-of-july-2014-guatemala-finca-san-sebastian-washed-bourbon


Its like 28+ degrees in our office!


----------



## Geordie Boy

How long do we think then until Steve has a Gary mask quoting techno facts?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> For those that wish to see the debut of techno gary then skip to 11.19 and check those legs out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://inmymug.com/episodes/2014-07-19-episode-297-on-monday-the-21st-of-july-2014-guatemala-finca-san-sebastian-washed-bourbon


Nice one Gary, I didn't realise Boots had posted it, I watched it on my lunch.


----------



## jeebsy

I didn't realise Gary made a cameo...must have got distracted when they brought the drinks out


----------



## Geordie Boy

Back on topic









Yirgacheffe Chelelektu Washed

Espresso: Sweet, sweet and sweet again! Lemon at the start (no acidity) followed by full on icing sugar that doesn't want to go anywhere


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just went slower on the pour and got a much thicker shot (19g into 36g in 28s). More concentrated sweetness but with body that is almost orange. Yum, yum


----------



## garydyke1

Guatemala San Sebastian Washed is freaking awesome.

New EK behaves a little differently to previous one .

20g into 34.5g in 30 seconds . Christ on a bike, amazing. Tasting notes bang on, balanced and sweet but enough TDS to feel like proper espresso.

Will take into work and chemex it tomorrow, i think it will be special there too


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Love this Guatemalan in milk - real sticky sweet - very easy drinking - the sort of coffee I could drink all day!


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Guatemala San Sebastian Washed is freaking awesome.
> 
> New EK behaves a little differently to previous one .
> 
> 20g into 34.5g in 30 seconds . Christ on a bike, amazing. Tasting notes bang on, balanced and sweet but enough TDS to feel like proper espresso.
> 
> Will take into work and chemex it tomorrow, i think it will be special there too


Why do you think it's different ( trust u to get the good one







)


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Why do you think it's different ( trust u to get the good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


pass. The grinding sounds different , grinds faster and doesn't seem to need seasoning!


----------



## frandavi99

Found the Guatamalan best as a cold brew to be honest. Pour over and espresso are good but haven't really wowed me.


----------



## jeebsy

Still only a week old, early days for espresso.


----------



## frandavi99

jeebsy said:


> Still only a week old, early days for espresso.


Good point. I had to crack it out early because I ran out of the Chelelektu showing it off to guests at the weekend!


----------



## Mrboots2u

San Sebastian Washed

Espresso - sticky good bit of body on this one ( even for the Ek.... ) took me a little while but this is peach and sugar and a little bit of spicy on the finish

Milk - again sticky still comes through in milk , sweet and a bit more of the nutty finish , little bit of spice.

Will do a siphon or chemex later on today


----------



## Geordie Boy

GUATEMALA FINCA SAN SEBASTIÁN WASHED BOURBON

Espresso: Complete snap on the tasting notes (20g into 40g, 30s), can't say any more than that!

Flat White: Lots of sweetness and that peach flavour comes through more. Much preferred the espresso, mixing with milk takes away more than it adds IMO

Kalita 155: 18g into 330g, 2:30. Really brings out more body, keeps a good bit of the sweetness. Reminds me of Christmas pudding for some reason


----------



## gman147

San Seb is the bomb in milk. Delish!! It seems to pour perfectly too vs my other beans. Beautiful


----------



## Geordie Boy

Switched to the HG-One for a flat white (18g into 30g). Much better milk drink than with the EK. Sweetness toned down, caramel nutty body turned up with hint of acidity. Quite a lot going on but in a good way. Totally moreish


----------



## kwuntsun

Mrboots2u said:


> San Sebastian Washed
> 
> Espresso - sticky good bit of body on this one ( even for the Ek.... ) took me a little while but this is peach and sugar and a little bit of spicy on the finish
> 
> Milk - again sticky still comes through in milk , sweet and a bit more of the nutty finish , little bit of spice.
> 
> Will do a siphon or chemex later on today


I picked up the nutty notes in milk too! Reminds me of almonds.


----------



## gman147

Poured SS real tight this morning twice 18g into 29g at 93c. Lost a little sweetness but tasted more nutty in milk and had more body.

Prefer espresso on this at 94c. Tastes so so sweet as it begins to cool.


----------



## gman147

Back to 94c where it's at for these beans for me. Pulled a bit longer this morning with 18.0g into 35.5g almost (x2) and a burst of sweetness came through. The pour was beautiful with no flaws using zero nutation but textbook 90degree tamp. Perhaps lost a bit of mouthfeel due to the diluted ratio. I think the sweet spot with is around 33g output with these.


----------



## garydyke1

This weeks peaberry makes for amazing chemex fodder, creamy blackcurrants.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> This weeks peaberry makes for amazing chemex fodder, creamy blackcurrants.


Ek recipe please.....


----------



## garydyke1

i can tell you Uber + uber 200ppm staffs water?

30g

500g water @ 93c

bloom with 100, swirling the chemex to ensure saturation.

add remaining water in 3 additions, even coverage each time and finishing with washing the grinds from the edge back down into slurry.

aim to finish between 3 min 45 and 4 min 15.


----------



## gman147

garydyke1 said:


> This weeks peaberry makes for amazing chemex fodder, creamy blackcurrants.


Ace. Can't wait to delve into it


----------



## Mrboots2u

The peaberry

Weapon of choice - syphon

Dose 25g

Brew weight - 387g

TDS 1.26

Yield - 19.5

Tasty , blackcurrant freshness , little hint of zing, as it cools sweet and smooth...


----------



## jeebsy

Kenya for the post dinner coffee

20.5g beans ground at 19 on the Irish dial (about 5.30 if it was a clock)

350g water

40 sec bloom with 40g

100-ish ml pours at 1.30, 2.30 and 3.30

Bed dried up at 4m 20 secs.

Lovely. The blackcurrant isn't massively in your face, getting the whole creamy vibe with the nice fruit finish after. Cracking.


----------



## MWJB

Didn't get the faintest whiff of blackcurrant on the first brew (Monday), I got Golden Syrup/toffee/caramel. Left it for a couple of days & now getting the creamy blackcurrant.


----------



## garydyke1

The most blackcurranty I had it was literally 20 mins after roasting! Since then its become less apparent


----------



## jeebsy

Just got my dispatch email for this week. It sounds amazing.


----------



## garydyke1

The next 3 weeks coffees are OFF THE CHART


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> The next 3 weeks coffees are OFF THE CHART


Please provide said chart and co ordinances of where these coffee deviate from it ....


----------



## garydyke1

horrid ~~~~~~~~~~~~yum~~~~~~~~~~X~~died and gone to heaven


----------



## Mrboots2u

Still on the peaberry last night .......

Two chemex ( full on geek mode )

One through an Able Kone , one through normal fliter

Same dose etc ...same brew weight

Filter - clean , creamy but overwhelmingly so , nice little subtle blackcurrant hit

Kone- more body , sweet and creamy , not real hint of fruit , possibly in the words of MWJB " less focused "...

Both nice but in different ways


----------



## Geordie Boy

Peaberry, Chemex, 28g, 450ml, 4:30

Not wrong about the blackcurrennt, really sweet, almost like having warm Ribena...lovely!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Peaberry Chemex

Filter paper

Moved 5 clicks on cd to increase TDS to see if could match kone from yesterday

Results 21 % extraction

Less clarity than previous filler last night

First cup 10 mins in Sweet upfront , less fruit , slight tinge off bitters on the finish but more fruit blackcurrant than the kone last night

Second cup better , bitters on the finish go , replaced by pleasing slight tartness on the finish more sweet ribena

Not as creamy as kone last night , but creamier than than lower extraction from filter last night

Might start a refract thread as Am aware this aspect will bore last of people to death


----------



## shrink

I had my first EK43 espresso today.

Guatemala finca San Sebastián,

Lots of funky boozy raisin, very smooth and very tasty, I'm spite of being a 35 second shot. Very interesting indeed, and even I'm milk it was evidently quite a clean tasting espresso, creamier and less bitter than many I've recently had. Quite impressed with both the coffee and the execution.


----------



## funinacup

Kalita of the last Kenyan from IMM. Could've gone a touch finer on the Hausgrind, but still a sweet coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok the peaberry is gone . Lovely sweet Chemex last night , after it had cooled was blackcurrant and sweet ribena delight .....

So nows the question ,move Into la illusion for brew or wait for and first taste as espresso ????.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Blame Gary

I'm on La Ilusion for brew

Ek set to 15

Chemex 25g in 425 g in

TDS 1.31 yield 20.1 %

Aroma in the Chemex is honey and lemon , thick honey and lemon

First sips at 10 minutes it's a sticky mouthfeel and it's honey

Second sips as it cools you get the lovely lemonade with the honey

At just above room temp 15 minutes in

Taste goes sticky honey > sweet lemonade > grapefruit finish on the tongue ...

Delightful and on the yearly IMM a massive massive bargain


----------



## gman147

Yeah £15 a bag normally. Bargain bucket through IMM. Can't wait to try it  although I did buy a cheeky stop gap of blueberry Ethiopian delight to have first mmmmm nom nom


----------



## gman147

Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Konga Sedie Natural - Roasted Whole Beans - blueberries blueberries blueberries did I mention blueberries?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Second brew of the day - La Illusion

Chemex g in 425 g in

TDS 1.23 yield 19.05 %

More delicate , none of the honey aroma this time ...

in the cup bags more lemonade and grapefruit , getting the pink lemonade tinges this time .....

not sure which one I prefer at moment so

wanna try and get on to 22 % plus yield and see how that tastes.


----------



## Milanski

Mrboots2u said:


> Second brew of the day - La Illusion
> 
> Chemex g in 425 g in
> 
> TDS 1.23 yield 19.05 %
> 
> More delicate , none of the honey aroma this time ...
> 
> in the cup bags more lemonade and grapefruit , getting the pink lemonade tinges this time .....
> 
> not sure which one I prefer at moment so
> 
> wanna try and get on to 22 % plus yield and see how that tastes.


Did you post that in the wrong thread or have I missed summat??


----------



## TheDude

This might be a bit offtopic as my question is more about the technical aspect about viewing the "In my mug" video. For a number of weeks I have had problem viewing the video. When I use the Firefox webbrower I only get a message "html5 : Video file not found". Anyone else experience this problem?


----------



## garydyke1

TheDude said:


> This might be a bit offtopic as my question is more about the technical aspect about viewing the "In my mug" video. For a number of weeks I have had problem viewing the video. When I use the Firefox webbrower I only get a message "html5 : Video file not found". Anyone else experience this problem?


email [email protected] with the issue you're having


----------



## drude

TheDude said:


> This might be a bit offtopic as my question is more about the technical aspect about viewing the "In my mug" video. For a number of weeks I have had problem viewing the video. When I use the Firefox webbrower I only get a message "html5 : Video file not found". Anyone else experience this problem?


I've had this on latest Firefox using OSX and Win7. Worked fine when using Chrome on either platform


----------



## radish

I get the error using Firefox on Win 7 (works fine using Chrome) - seems to be an issue with flowplayer/HTML5. I think Firefox is a little more picky about how HTML5 video streams are configured.


----------



## garydyke1

La Ilusion - yellow honey.

20g - >48g -> 33 sec

Allowed to cool a little . Lemonade , pineapple, almost too sweet! So clean and refreshing


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> La Ilusion - yellow honey.
> 
> 20g - >48g -> 33 sec
> 
> Allowed to cool a little . Lemonade , pineapple, almost too sweet! So clean and refreshing


What was the roast date on that ? 1st August or before ?


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> What was the roast date on that ? 1st August or before ?


29/07 - wasn't a production roast either, test roast from the little 2kg roaster.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tempted to try mine but grind and leave for half an hour to counter act gassing


----------



## Neill

Was the Kenyan pea berry the kiri sl28 sl34 and ruiri? I just got my 3fe sub and it's a bag of this. Looking forward to trying.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Was the Kenyan pea berry the kiri sl28 sl34 and ruiri? I just got my 3fe sub and it's a bag of this. Looking forward to trying.


Was this ....

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa/products/kenya-kanjathi-washed-sl28-peaberry


----------



## garydyke1

Neill said:


> Was the Kenyan pea berry the kiri sl28 sl34 and ruiri? I just got my 3fe sub and it's a bag of this. Looking forward to trying.


3fe coffees will be exclusives to them usually


----------



## shrink

getting more tempted by IMM... greatly enjoyed Steves talk last night and finding out more about this stuff is interesting. On the back of the talk, I ordered some of the Finca San Sebastian Natural!


----------



## Mrboots2u

La ilusion - split pour ( Spock says 19.7 yield )

Espresso - smooth mouthfeel , very sweet , lemonade in the cup all the way, delicate , a lovely delicate espresso when cooled .

Milk - sweet , takes away the lemonade and leaves a yellow fruit smoothness to it that is moreish .

Still early for espresso I know , thinking I can get more ( yield ) from this after a couple of days rest .


----------



## gman147

I'm still on SL28. Got about 100g left before I delve Into illusion


----------



## Mrboots2u

Anyone else opened the la ilusion yet?

It's fantastic as espresso

Makes a lovely milk drink

Chemex is a delight .

You can drink it how you want ( honest I won't come and find you ) but I do feel the milk option for this one is just muffling the amazing taste in espresso....having said they it's a great cappuccino ....

Today espresso again...

Lemonade sweet ( it's not sour it's just refreshing with a smooth body ) with a finish in of grapefruit and something else at the end today I couldn't put my finger one ( honey taste ? )

I will be sad when this goes .....


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyone else opened the la ilusion yet?
> 
> It's fantastic as espresso
> 
> Makes a lovely milk drink
> 
> Chemex is a delight .
> 
> You can drink it how you want ( honest I won't come and find you ) but I do feel the milk option for this one is just muffling the amazing taste in espresso....having said they it's a great cappuccino ....
> 
> Today espresso again...
> 
> Lemonade sweet ( it's not sour it's just refreshing with a smooth body ) with a finish in of grapefruit and something else at the end today I couldn't put my finger one ( honey taste ? )
> 
> I will be sad when this goes .....


Is it not a bit soon for espresso or are you throwing caution to the wind?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes it is ...

Yes I have ......

4 day rest is early , Spock is still getting yummy 19 % plus yields on the espresso though. The de gassing may allow me to take these a bit higher at the end of the week .i did let one grind sit for half an hour as an experiment in faster de gassing ( copyright scott rao)

I opened early for Chemex which has been delicious btw.....


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

I had the la ilusion maybe last year? Or the year before? Can't remember but it was definitely one of my favourite ever coffees. When I saw it was back at HasBean I thought I'd treat myself to a Kilo of it...Till I saw the price! foooookin eck man :S


----------



## Nimble Motionists

smokeybarn said:


> I had the la ilusion maybe last year? Or the year before? Can't remember but it was definitely one of my favourite ever coffees. When I saw it was back at HasBean I thought I'd treat myself to a Kilo of it...Till I saw the price! foooookin eck man :S


Not sure if this just nostalgia but I think the last crop Hasbean had were better. Definitely enjoying it (especially through the chemex) but the Guatemalan from a couple of weeks ago had more of a wow-factor.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Think it was only about £5 a bag last time as well, bargain.


----------



## gman147

Prob less than £5 a bag on IMM


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right La Ilsuion again

Chemex ( Spock 21.5 % yield )

Still massive lemonade and grapefruit but balanced and sweet all the same

More body and mouthfeel at the expense of a little clarity

Perhaps less lemonade at the expense of some honey sweetness and mouthfeel

All the same cracking brew..

Not much of this left now


----------



## jeebsy

I tried the Ilusion tonight, V60, pretty much by the Matt Perger book. Tasted a bit 'thin' but got a nice sort of sherberty aftertaste. Will try going a bit finer tomorrow.


----------



## MWJB

La Ilusion in the Sowden - Can still taste it half an hour later - round, honey sweet, good mouthfeel, mouthwatering. Hints of Turkish delight perhaps, but not cloying/perfumy like TD can be?


----------



## Mrboots2u

I was still tasting the lemonade Espresso of this couple of hours later this morning....

I know it doesn't, but it's almost like , it fizzes on the tongue a little ...


----------



## MWJB

Mrboots2u said:


> I know it doesn't, but it's almost like , it fizzes on the tongue a little ...


Exactly, I feel like I just drank something fizzy/effervescent...but it wasn't?


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Exactly, I feel like I just drank something fizzy/effervescent...but it wasn't?


Yep agree , try as espresso . Get it to 19.5 EY plus , it bonkers ..

Forgot to mention that this taste is a good thing .......


----------



## garydyke1

Was getting tinned pineapple juice day before last


----------



## Xpenno

Had a shot last night, mine was more pina colada than a lemonade explosion but it's bad ass!


----------



## jeebsy

I'm going to get stuck in to the espresso tonight and see what this is about, sounds amazing


----------



## Mrboots2u

I don't even know what a paina colada tastes like , you guys drink some metro centric drink down south...


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> I don't even know what a paina colada tastes like , you guys drink some metro centric drink down south...


Obviously followed by a pint of bitter and a cigar!


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Obviously followed by a pint of bitter and a cigar!


nails and broken glass in our neck of the woods, none of this foreign muck


----------



## Geordie Boy

La Ilusion first espresso. Full on fizz, it so tingles on the tongue it's insane! All in a good way. When drinking initially get subtle pineapple then pink lemonade, but it's the fizzy aftertaste that truly lingers


----------



## jeebsy

I'm getting honey from it on the finish more than anything else but the shot was well quick - 67 out in about 24 secs. Now for another.


----------



## Mrboots2u

19 in 42 out


----------



## jeebsy

20 in 49.5 out in 25 seconds (almost Gary's parameters).......mmmmmmmmm. Delicious. Had to grind quite fine/tamp quite hard though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> 20 in 49.5 out in 25 seconds (almost Gary's parameters).......mmmmmmmmm. Delicious. Had to grind quite fine/tamp quite hard though.


Yep same here ...

Callum crush....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Try a chemex with dial around at 35 minutes past the hour. 25/425 nomety non....


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Try a chemex with dial around at 35 minutes past the hour. 25/425 nomety non....


What was your time with that? Think if I went finer than 20 past it'd pour way to slow


----------



## Mrboots2u

5 mins 30 . 25 g dose 45 g in for bloom (45 seconds. ) then 3 split pours .,total water added 425g beverage weight was 372 g yield was 19.2


----------



## jeebsy

5.30 and mine never quite have the same clarity of flavour. I'll try it tomorrow but 425 is pushing the limits of my chemex


----------



## aaronb

I can see myself in the audience in episode 300!

few other members in there too


----------



## frandavi99

La Illusion 12.6g to 210g in 4 mins 10 seconds using a generic Japanese style pour over. Stopped slightly early as stalled.

I don't have the experience to compare to the cupping notes but this was freaking awesome. Tried to recreate it today with almost the same success. My new favourite coffee.


----------



## gman147

La Illusion just not working for me. Tastes a bit meh. Trying all sorts of permutations with prep.

Hope to produce something good before bag ends


----------



## Mrboots2u

gman147 said:


> La Illusion just not working for me. Tastes a bit meh. Trying all sorts of permutations with prep.
> 
> Hope to produce something good before bag ends


Espresso ?

Brewed ?


----------



## garydyke1

gman147 said:


> La Illusion just not working for me. Tastes a bit meh. Trying all sorts of permutations with prep.
> 
> Hope to produce something good before bag ends


Wowzer, i havent nailed it as brewed quite yet (unlike the natural process ) but the EK shots have been nothing short of warm fruit juice (in a good way)


----------



## gman147

Yeah I think the sweetness from the EK would work very well with this coffee.

Produced a good shot today x2 but I think it's coming off a bag of Ethiopia Sedie that was quite literally unreal has kind of killed it for me.

Traditional tight shots perhaps don't lend to the sweet fizziness of la illusion.

(Spro Boots)


----------



## garydyke1

gman147 said:


> Yeah I think the sweetness from the EK would work very well with this coffee.
> 
> Produced a good shot today x2 but I think it's coming off a bag of Ethiopia Sedie that was quite literally unreal has kind of killed it for me.
> 
> Traditional tight shots perhaps don't lend to the sweet fizziness of la illusion.
> 
> (Spro Boots)


Just pull longer , more diluted


----------



## gman147

Will give it a go in morning


----------



## gman147

Yeah pulled it considerably longer this morning with an output of 37g. Much more sweet on the tongue and smoother too. Traditional 18g in and just loosened grind a touch.

Very temped to order another bag of Ethiopian Sedie. That stuff is just perfection in a cup.


----------



## jeebsy

Trying to clear the decks a little - Kenya SL28 as espresso. Seems to have mellowed a bit as it's aged, the massive sharpness has gone and it works as espresso now.

SL28 chemex - 20g in, 340g water, took my eye off the timer to make breakfast after last pour but looked about right. Nice and balanced, very drinkable cup. Still got a wee bit of this left which i'm glad about now.


----------



## Geordie Boy

EL SALVADOR FINCA ARGENTINA WASHED BOURBON

20g into 40g 28s into a Flat white. Initial sharp bite (it's gone before you realise it) followed by developing flavours centred around chocolate hazelnut (you'll get some milk, then some liquid Nutella, then the nuts come). It's certainly not 1-Dimensional. Very moreish


----------



## garydyke1

Argentina.

Struggling with Ashbeck a touch, instead of tweaking rules decided to change the game.

20g -> 34g -> 37/38 sec

Finally some chocolate , loads of chocolate, thick and rich, 70% dark choc. Can still taste it 10 mins later.

Will aim for 35 secs and 35g yield later, have a feeling thats the sweet spot here


----------



## gman147

Anyone opened Pacamara bag yet? Those beans are HUGE. Literally can't wait to bust into it next week


----------



## Mrboots2u

Argentina

18 > 40.9 18.5 EY

Not sweet enough for me

Get the chocolate , too much of the nut finish

Better in milk , as it sweetens it up

Will go notch finer tomorrow

And try in sowden


----------



## Geordie Boy

gman147 said:


> Anyone opened Pacamara bag yet? Those beans are HUGE. Literally can't wait to bust into it next week


Had the washed process in December last year and it was stonking good....really delicate yellow fruit. It did loose it's zing very quickly on opening the bag as the next day it just wasn't the same (though still good).

Really looking forward to opening this one


----------



## jeebsy

gman147 said:


> Anyone opened Pacamara bag yet? Those beans are HUGE. Literally can't wait to bust into it next week


Chemex last night and an espresso this morning.


----------



## Mrboots2u

What was the Argentina like then........


----------



## jeebsy

Enjoyed both. Struggling at the moment as have had ten coffees today, everything from the weekend is merging in to one....


----------



## gman147

My god ten coffees?! You machine! I'd be keeled over on that dosage!


----------



## gman147

ELSALV ARG

Wow this is amazing in whole milk! Tastes very biscuity to me, kinda like those rocky bar biscuits. Pulled it fairly tight and tonnes of choc came out. Really really like this in milk. Tesco pure filter WM. Real solid.


----------



## Mrboots2u

El Salvador Argentina

18>38

didn't refract but defo higher yield.

Espresso big choc with pleasing nut finish. Great silky mouthfeel this time. I see where the nutella note comes from now

In milk- milk chocolate. Not complicated just really nice cappuccino


----------



## MWJB

Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural Yellow Pacamara.

Steeped in the Sowden, knockout - sweet, fruity, juicy, underpinned by gentle bitterness.


----------



## garydyke1

The Pulped natural Pacamara was so so hoppy on the cupping table, not tried it brewed up yet!


----------



## Mrboots2u

El Salvador Arg

Sowden - chocolate finish , honey sweetness ( 45 minute steep )


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ek Salvador Arg

Split shots

In milk same as before Sweet milk chocolate little nut finish

A real coffee tasting coffee , nothing surprising , but really good, real comfort milk drinks . It's not a blow you your socks of strong , with a in yer face dark bakers chocolate drink . But a smooth cup of milky choc goodness , no sugar needed , tasting the creamy choc 20 minutes later .

2nd Espresso was a bit weird this morning

Still chocolate but with a fuit kick at the end ( tasted good )

Dosed same as before , used pergtamp ( on loan thanks MrB) , surely this can't make such a difference ? Need to Spock to find out later .

Taste would suggest under extraction , but it wasn't sour ....

Anyone else got anything other than chocolate and nut from this espresso ?


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyone else got anything other than chocolate and nut from this espresso ?


There isn't anything else.

Its a prime example of a classic El Salv Bourbon. Good, solid, 88 points.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Under extracted then on the second shot it is.....

Back to barista basics for me ...


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> There isn't anything else.
> 
> Its a prime example of a classic El Salv Bourbon. Good, solid, 88 points.


But if I can taste it's there ( Bmx tyre tracks etc) ....

I admit this is probably down to my extraction skillz or lack of though


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> But if I can taste it there is ( Bmx tyre tracks etc) ....


Indeed. Hints of mercury, roof felting and iron-age cave with aromas of the cosmos and Noel Edmonds' hair


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Indeed. Hints of mercury, roof felting and iron-age cave with aromas of the cosmos and Noel Edmonds' hair


I think that tasting note can be summed up as Jorvik museum can't it..

http://jorvik-viking-centre.co.uk


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> I think that tasting note can be summed up as Jorvik museum can't it..
> 
> http://jorvik-viking-centre.co.uk


Now that takes me back. I was at primary school when our family visited. Got in for free with my blue peters badge. Score.


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> I think that tasting note can be summed up as Jorvik museum can't it..
> 
> http://jorvik-viking-centre.co.uk


Hilarious! I called out exactly that tasting note at a home-brew tasting recently, over use of smoked malts in a beer. It didn't go down well


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Hilarious! I called out exactly that tasting note at a home-brew tasting recently, over use of smoked malts in a beer. It didn't go down well


I want to see jorvik on the site as a tasting note, before the end of the year please.....


----------



## frustin

hints of mercury??? flat metallic that sort of thing?

that hasbean coffee is v.expensive and you can only buy in 250g packs. It it worth it when you can buy a 1kg bag from rave for nearly half the price.


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> I want to see jorvik on the site as a tasting note, before the end of the year please.....


We dont sell Robusta


----------



## Mrboots2u

frustin said:


> hints of mercury??? flat metallic that sort of thing?
> 
> that hasbean coffee is v.expensive and you can only buy in 250g packs. It it worth it when you can buy a 1kg bag from rave for nearly half the price.


There a wealth of coffee roasters to choose from. Up to you if u want to ( rave do great coffee too )/

I like trying different coffees each week This is an amazing way to to do that.

IMM is great value on sub's.

Those tasting notes were meant to be a joke BTW.

Why not try some other roasters and find out.

Not all coffee can be or should be sold at £4.00 a bag ( IMHO ) .


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> There a wealth of coffee roasters to choose from. Up to you if u want to ( rave do great coffee too )/
> 
> I like trying different coffees each week This is an amazing way to to do that.
> 
> IMM is great value on sub's.
> 
> Those tasting notes were meant to be a joke BTW.
> 
> Why not try some other roasters and find out.
> 
> Not all coffee can be or should be sold at £4.00 a bag ( IMHO ) .


When countries like Bolivia are struggling to meet demand because farmers are not interested in growing coffee anymore = we should be paying more!!!!!

Pay more for better quality. This is not commodity coffee


----------



## garydyke1

frustin said:


> hints of mercury??? flat metallic that sort of thing?
> 
> that hasbean coffee is v.expensive and you can only buy in 250g packs. It it worth it when you can buy a 1kg bag from rave for nearly half the price.


http://audioboo.fm/boos/2343128-how-much-is-that-coffee-in-the-window


----------



## frustin

garydyke1 said:


> When countries like Bolivia are struggling to meet demand because farmers are not interested in growing coffee anymore = we should be paying more!!!!!
> 
> Pay more for better quality. This is not commodity coffee


Which is fine as long as it is. Is Rave coffee considered commodity then? I doubt it. My point is that it's double the money for the same amount of beans. I was asking if it was worth that increase.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Only you can decide ( if its worth it ) that by trying them ( coffees from hasbean ) .

There are plenty of testimonanials from people who enjoy the coffee on here for you to look and help you decide.


----------



## garydyke1

frustin said:


> Which is fine as long as it is. Is Rave coffee considered commodity then? I doubt it. My point is that it's double the money for the same amount of beans. I was asking if it was worth that increase.


Regardless of production costs, transportation costs, rarity, cupping score, provenance - all coffee should be priced equally according to weight?

Thats commodity my friend


----------



## jeebsy

frustin said:


> Which is fine as long as it is. Is Rave coffee considered commodity then? I doubt it. My point is that it's double the money for the same amount of beans. I was asking if it was worth that increase.


Not all rave coffee is 12-14 a kilo. They sell single origin stuff that's 5 quid + a bag with no bulk discount too


----------



## frustin

jeebsy said:


> Not all rave coffee is 12-14 a kilo. They sell single origin stuff that's 5 quid + a bag with no bulk discount too


true true. I bought a load anyway, I just like to try and understand a bit about the cost.


----------



## radish

frustin said:


> true true. I bought a load anyway, I just like to try and understand a bit about the cost.


Think Steve talks about coffee pricing in this Audio Boo:

http://www.hasblog.co.uk/audio-musings-in-a-podcast


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Ek Salvador Arg
> 
> Split shots
> 
> In milk same as before Sweet milk chocolate little nut finish
> 
> A real coffee tasting coffee , nothing surprising , but really good, real comfort milk drinks . It's not a blow you your socks of strong , with a in yer face dark bakers chocolate drink . But a smooth cup of milky choc goodness , no sugar needed , tasting the creamy choc 20 minutes later .


Just did a split pour with this, made a flat white and a macchiato with the other. Macchiato was a bit meh but the flat white is delicious, comforting like you say, a cracking coffee coffee


----------



## frustin

does the El Salvador need to be left to settle like the rave italian job?


----------



## Mrboots2u

frustin said:


> does the El Salvador need to be left to settle like the rave italian job?


For espresso it's good to go after 4-5 days


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural Yellow Pacamara.
> 
> Steeped in the Sowden, knockout - sweet, fruity, juicy, underpinned by gentle bitterness.


Now drinking this morning's left overs, stone cold & still delicious.


----------



## gman147

The ARG in Milk is just superb. Had it in Graham's Gold milk this morning. My gawd it was good.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Still getting good milk drinks . Not geeting the same smooth sweetness as espresso . Unsure If I'm for fault or whether it's dropped off a bit


----------



## Geordie Boy

gman147 said:


> The ARG in Milk is just superb. Had it in Graham's Gold milk this morning. My gawd it was good.


What's Graham's Gold milk? Is it a local thing?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yellow pacamara

Loving this in brewed sowden in particular

Cant get a decent shot out of it as espresso









Was massively over extracting last night

Think went to far now ...

Something really amazing in there possibly as espresso

Just can't get a grip on it









How's everyone else doing


----------



## jeebsy

You grinding for the sowden on the ek?


----------



## gman147

http://www.grahamsfamilydairy.com/our-ranges/milk/gold/gold-milk/


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> You grinding for the sowden on the ek?


Sowden at work with haus......


----------



## 2971

Mrboots2u said:


> Yellow pacamara
> 
> Loving this in brewed sowden in particular
> 
> Cant get a decent shot out of it as espresso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was massively over extracting last night
> 
> Think went to far now ...
> 
> Something really amazing in there possibly as espresso
> 
> Just can't get a grip on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's everyone else doing


Gradually getting closer to having this dialled in. I seem to be grinding much finer than my usual beans...


----------



## jeebsy

The pacas are pretty light, they need a finer grind than usual for me too


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Yellow pacamara
> 
> Loving this in brewed sowden in particular
> 
> Cant get a decent shot out of it as espresso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was massively over extracting last night
> 
> Think went to far now ...
> 
> Something really amazing in there possibly as espresso
> 
> Just can't get a grip on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's everyone else doing


Its not an espresso coffee for me, far too bright and delicate


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Its not an espresso coffee for me, far too bright and delicate


Yep after shots tonight think I'll stick to brewed

brewed just tooooooo tasty of this and I found espresso too bright for me also ( at 19-21 )


----------



## gman147

Not great as espresso I agree but just had it in milk and it was the bomb. Really complex almost hints of praline with subtle fruity sweetness cutting through the milk perfectly.

Fantastic cappu


----------



## Geordie Boy

Yellow Pacamara in the 6 cup Chemex. 28g into 450g in 4:45.

It's like a bouquet of fruit in the mouth. I get the delicate apricots and peach on the first sip followed by a lingering black fruited blueberries. Very tasty!


----------



## Mrboots2u

On ek or hand grinder Geordie? What setttinf please off to try one myself


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> On ek or hand grinder Geordie? What setttinf please off to try one myself


EK, 19 on the Irish dial (just after 5 o'clock)


----------



## gman147

Finca ARG by HB. Last 18.2 grams and I will miss this coffee very much. Makes such a great cappu in the morning before work.


----------



## Mrboots2u

gman147 said:


> Finca ARG by HB. Last 18.2 grams and I will miss this coffee very much. Makes such a great cappu in the morning before work.


Same here last 18g in . Hit it right on he nose

Lovely split pour , chocolate bomb cappa


----------



## gman147

Almost rushing through this Pacamara Boots to get my hands on the Guat Bourbon


----------



## frustin

After drinking the Rave Italian job, i'm now drinking El Salvador. MUCH prefer. I dont tend to drink espressos. I drink americano, with a drop of single cream. Two cups of coffee in the morning, lovely stuff! I know this doesn't really constitute a major coffee drinker status however, i really enjoy what i'm drinking.


----------



## Mrboots2u

El Bosque Washed Red Bourbon

18>36g

Espresso - chocolate and cherry for me , still balanced and sweet

Milk - sweet chocolate drinkies......

Though I might be bit tired of another chocolate espresso after the El Salavador but two shots in loving this . Tons of depth lovely .


----------



## frustin

how do you fit 18g in your portafilter?


----------



## Mrboots2u

frustin said:


> how do you fit 18g in your portafilter?


I use a 18g vst basket , these are designed to work on 17-19g doses ...

Best at 18 g .

Then I tamp , leaves plenty of headroom above the shower screen .


----------



## frustin

i assume one of those would not fit in my gaggia classic?


----------



## funinacup

Yes it should do.


----------



## Geordie Boy

18g VST definitely fits in the Classic standard portafilters.

Can't remember if the 20g is too deep without using a bottomless portafilter


----------



## MWJB

El Bosque Red Bourbon, 53g/l in the Sowden for 55minutes - rich, spicy dark choc, gentle acidity, spicy but sweet finish, like a dark chocolate sauce.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> El Bosque Washed Red Bourbon
> 
> 18>36g
> 
> Espresso - chocolate and cherry for me , still balanced and sweet
> 
> Milk - sweet chocolate drinkies......
> 
> Though I might be bit tired of another chocolate espresso after the El Salavador but two shots in loving this . Tons of depth lovely .


Above again

Tightened grind went 18>39

Chocolate and cherry Espresso with just a hint of spice on the finish this time. Lovely


----------



## Mike mc

How long do you all leave the hasbean coffee to rest for espresso?

I'm guessing it doesn't need 10 days like rave etc as its a lighter roast


----------



## jeebsy

The one boots is drinking was roasted Thursday or Friday. I used to leave it a week but Gary was saying they barely rest it at hb towers before getting stuck in so I've been a bit more cavalier recently


----------



## Mrboots2u

The current one ( el bosque) is a second crack roast I think .

It us rapidly becoming my fav choc type espresso more so that la fany earlier on ....


----------



## Mike mc

Mrboots2u said:


> The current one ( el bosque) is a second crack roast I think .
> 
> It us rapidly becoming my fav choc type espresso more so that la fany earlier on ....


Just had some El Salvador finca Argentina and El Salvador finca San Jose delivered today


----------



## gman147

Give it 4+ days. That's what I normally give them. Normally good to go then.


----------



## Beanosaurus

El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona (Washed Red Bourbon)

Makes an beautifully smooth V60!

Yet to try as an espresso, would appreciate a recipe if anyone has had a go.









A wonderful coffee, will be having more of this!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Brewed El bosque in sowden....

Smooth chocolate slightest hint of fruity ( apple grape dunno )

Lovely


----------



## garydyke1

Beanosaurus said:


> El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona (Washed Red Bourbon)
> 
> Makes an beautifully smooth V60!
> 
> Yet to try as an espresso, would appreciate a recipe if anyone has had a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wonderful coffee, will be having more of this!


Try 18g - > 29-30g - > 28-30 sec


----------



## gman147

Nom nom nom double nom

Guat Bourbon El Bosque

18.2g > 29> @ 29 secs 94c

Choc base with complex subtle fruit tones. Beautiful aftertaste that lingers

The Verona is really produces some incredible espresso


----------



## Mrboots2u

32g dose ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bourbon El bosque also. Near the end now.

Pulled bit tighter 18g >36g

Espresso - choc and red fruit and grapey with slight spice or smoky?

Milk- sweet deep chocolate bomb....


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> with slight spice or smoky?


 Deffo some spice in there dude


----------



## gman147

Mrboots2u said:


> 32g dose ?


Corrected, caffeine hadn't kicked properly I think ha!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Cheers Gary, will give this a go in a bit.

I can imagine it makes for a delicioso shot.












garydyke1 said:


> Try 18g - > 29-30g - > 28-30 sec


----------



## gman147

Guat El Bosque 18.1 > 30 in 30 secs @ 94c

Lovely Americano! Don't know why but felt the urge to make one 

Mega chocolatey, little hints of spice in there too. Quote subtle but the aftertaste is very lingering ️


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon

Any thoughts on either 'UGANDA KINONE KAMWENGE WASHED' or 'INDIAN BIBI PEABERRY BOLD WASHED CATUCAI'?


----------



## Charliej

I've just had my 1st shot from a bag of the Ugandan beans, the grind was almost there but not quite right, the shot ran a little too fast for my liking but wasn't far out. Wow the tasting notes are right huge huge body to this coffee, almost chewable mouthfeel and I'm still tasting it after 45 minutes, very very forward chocolate flavours to I love it so far.


----------



## jeebsy

This is for in my mug , no? Or am I being a mug?


----------



## Mike mc

jeebsy said:


> This is for in my mug , no? Or am I being a mug?


Mite be best if someone does a new thread on hasbean for the non subscribers.that way people can ask advice and recommendations etc


----------



## gman147

Just subscribe ;-0


----------



## Mike mc

gman147 said:


> Just subscribe ;-0


I think I will do.im finding hasbean coffee suits my personal taste the most out of all the roasters ive tried so far


----------



## MWJB

El Sal. Finca Argentina Washed Catimor - definitely getting a hint of red fruit in front of the choc, cherry, watermelon?


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> El Sal. Finca Argentina Washed Catimor - definitely getting a hint of red fruit in front of the choc, cherry, watermelon?


As espresso smooth smooth chocolate with little nut and cherry, then couple minutes later you get the pepper thing as a finish . it sneaks up on the tongue and gentle suggests itself to brain....

Nice.........


----------



## jeebsy

Hope this week is something fruity. Had too much coffee flavoured coffee recently (although it has bean nice LOL)


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Hope this week is something fruity. Had too much coffee flavoured coffee recently (although it has bean nice LOL)


I know what it is . Not telling


----------



## Mrboots2u

More chocolate than fruit


----------



## jeebsy

Yirgacheffe, please....


----------



## gman147

Wote Natural like last years mmm


----------



## Mrboots2u

El Sal. Finca Argentina Washed Catimor

Espresso -sweet some chocolate , then red fruit possibly grape and a spicy slightly nutty finish. Delish

In milk becomes sweet chocolate with a little hint of that spice at the end


----------



## jeebsy

Ha an ekspresso with the el sal this morning, was getting the peppery/spicy finish. Nice.


----------



## Mrboots2u

El Salvador finca Argentina washed Catimor....

Pulled little tighter today 18g>37g (tight for the EK )

Epsresso- Still lovely choc cherry and grape with bit deeper spice.

In milk that choc and spice lingers a while in a really nice way after drinking.... Mmmmmm

Taking some for the sowden to brew at work today ..like to see how that comes out .


----------



## gman147

El Salvador Argy Catimor

32 > 29 in 27 secs @ 94c

Dark choc base with a lingering spicy finish. Not amazing for me as espresso but decent in milk. But let's face it, IMM has offered some huge hitters recently so they're always going to be hard to follow.


----------



## jeebsy

Can't wait to get the email this afternoon saying it'll be a yirga landing tomorrow. Still got Guatemala and El Sal left but finding myself going for Cult of Done for the morning espressi


----------



## jeebsy

> In the cup this is milk chocolate heaven. Think chocolate and hazelnuts. In fact, no; think one of those Topic bars of the past, and you're all over it. The aftertaste carries on with this Topic bar, but goes on and on with a silky mouthfeel.*


Waaaaaa


----------



## gman147

I can't wait to tuck into this Costa Rica Casa !!!!!!


----------



## garydyke1

Liquid malteasers.


----------



## garydyke1

All coffees today were El Bosque.

Chemex 30/500/3min 55sec / TDS 1.28% - Really easy going & a spicy chocolate finish.

Cappuccino's - superb with a 20/45/ 27 sec split pour into 5.5oz cups, 1.5cm micro foam. nom nom nom


----------



## aphelion

Just started back on the IMM subscription.

Looking forward to tasting some great coffee again!

Gary, i hear you are now part of the elite?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok back on the red and white beans yesterday and today

El Salvador Finca Argentina Washed catimor

Sowden - mmmm long long steep , chocolate and cherry and Nomety

Split pours this morning - espresso sweet chocolate and spice , in milk bonzer choco cappuccino...

This afternoon ( day off ) relaxing on the garden with chemex

Suspect this might be a tad under extracted









Still really nice brew , choc , Apple , cherry


----------



## gman147

Last ARG Catimor

Tried 18.6g into 35 but grind was tight and took 32 seconds. Tasted bit over extracted. Found a faster flow worked for this bean better.

Tomorrow should be good


----------



## Mrboots2u

COSTA RICA VISTA EL VALLE YELLOW HONEY

Yep it's chocolate and nuts

Add milk and it becomes more chocolate with nuts...

It's a coffee type coffee , a very nice one ...


----------



## garydyke1

You guys are gonna LOVE the next IMM


----------



## Zenistar

I've just signed up for IMM and am really looking forward to trying some new beans each week


----------



## jeebsy

Sounds like we're in for some fruit this week


----------



## frandavi99

I really hope so, bit bored of chocolate and nuts.

Although I am really enjoying the Catimor, 16g to 28-30g in near to 25 seconds as a long black is a great way to start the day. Just can't get it right as a filter.


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-escocia-sl-28-washed


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-escocia-sl-28-washed


you hope


----------



## garydyke1

frandavi99 said:


> I really hope so, bit bored of chocolate and nuts.
> 
> Although I am really enjoying the Catimor, 16g to 28-30g in near to 25 seconds as a long black is a great way to start the day. Just can't get it right as a filter.


what are you trying?


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> you hope


Confirmed on Twitter ( unless I've misunderstood)


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Confirmed on Twitter ( unless I've misunderstood)


you're spoiling the surprise, lol


----------



## frandavi99

Stuck with 15g to 250g. Changed grind and tried split pours. The result is always nice enough but not much depth of flavour. Although flavour is usually a bit muted from sitting in a thermal mug for a few hours at work.

Think I'll leave what's left for espresso and crack open the next bag.


----------



## garydyke1

frandavi99 said:


> Stuck with 15g to 250g. Changed grind and tried split pours. The result is always nice enough but not much depth of flavour. Although flavour is usually a bit muted from sitting in a thermal mug for a few hours at work.
> 
> Think I'll leave what's left for espresso and crack open the next bag.


what brew method? forgive me if you've posted this elsewhere and I missed it. Shame as i think its an awesome filter brew


----------



## MWJB

frandavi99 said:


> Although I am really enjoying the Catimor, 16g to 28-30g in near to 25 seconds as a long black is a great way to start the day. Just can't get it right as a filter.


How are you brewing it?

EDIT: Oops a bit quick off the mark, I see Gary's on the case.


----------



## frandavi99

Sorry should have included that. Not sure on the correct name, it's similar to a V60 but has a straight bottom with 3 holes. Bought cheap from a Japanese supermarket, but have got some very nice brews out of it before.


----------



## Mrboots2u

COSTA RICA VISTA EL VALLE YELLOW HONEY

More tasty chocolate drinks ...


----------



## garydyke1

frandavi99 said:


> Sorry should have included that. Not sure on the correct name, it's similar to a V60 but has a straight bottom with 3 holes. Bought cheap from a Japanese supermarket, but have got some very nice brews out of it before.


How long are the brews taking?


----------



## frandavi99

Just over 4 minutes usually.


----------



## MWJB

frandavi99 said:


> Just over 4 minutes usually.


How much water & coffee are you using? Are you pouring in one go, or pulse pouring?


----------



## frandavi99

60ml bloom. Usually one pour of remaining 190ml after 30 secs. Tried a pulse pour this morning but it pushed the time well past 5 minutes using the same grind that gives a 4 minute brew time with one pour.


----------



## MWJB

Sounds like you are too fine, if you can't get a good, even, grind at coarser settings, dose down & try smaller brews.


----------



## frandavi99

I've been going coarser each time by half a notch (on a mazzer mini), will try a bigger jump today. Thanks


----------



## Geordie Boy

frandavi99 said:


> Sorry should have included that. Not sure on the correct name, it's similar to a V60 but has a straight bottom with 3 holes. Bought cheap from a Japanese supermarket, but have got some very nice brews out of it before.


Sounds like you have a Kalita Wave

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/kalita-wave-steel

Note you can get other versions as well (eg ceramic)


----------



## frandavi99

Looks similar but mine cost about £1! And it's plastic. Biggest difference though is that it doesn't use "waved" filters.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Could it be a Melitta filter? They have 3 holes










The Westmark looks pretty similar but only has 2 holes


----------



## jeebsy

> *You're tasting tropical fruits, papaya, and this exciting and delicious acidity that goes on an on


Booya!


----------



## garydyke1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/510401833316413440


----------



## Geordie Boy

COSTA RICA VISTA EL VALLE YELLOW HONEY

First espresso, 20g into 40g. Took ages for the first drops to appear then it just took off! God this is good. You can almost take your pick of any chocolate and biscuit based bar (with a touch of caramel) and there's your descriptor. Think something like a Cadbury's Timeout


----------



## majnu

Geordie Boy said:


> COSTA RICA VISTA EL VALLE YELLOW HONEY
> 
> First espresso, 20g into 40g. Took ages for the first drops to appear then it just took off! God this is good. You can almost take your pick of any chocolate and biscuit based bar (with a touch of caramel) and there's your descriptor. Think something like a Cadbury's Timeout


Forgive my noobyness but 20g into 40g out, isn't that an Americano? Or can espressos break the 1:1.55 ratio?

Cheers


----------



## MWJB

majnu said:


> Forgive my noobyness but 20g into 40g out, isn't that an Americano? Or can espressos break the 1:1.55 ratio?
> 
> Cheers


An Americano is a shot with added hot water, not solely drawn from the group...the shot, or the Americano can basically be any length. Espresso is often longer than 1:1.55, but may also be shorter.

It's possible (though not easy for everyone) to extract espresso successfully from ~1:1.3 up to filter strength, say 1:16...the ratio drives the concentration of the shot. Names of drinks are open to interpretation but the ratio is a universal descriptor.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Plus he had an EK


----------



## The Systemic Kid

majnu said:


> Forgive my noobyness but 20g into 40g out, isn't that an Americano? Or can espressos break the 1:1.55 ratio?
> 
> Cheers


20->40 out is a ratio of 1:2 which is a normale espresso where 1:1.5 is more ristretto.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I think anything up to 1:2.5 can be generally considered an espresso (above that then it's lungo territory).

The main reason for giving weights I find is that it's the most useful descriptor as to what someone's done. I've had coffee's in the past where differing the input weight (but keeping the output ratio the same) has resulted in very different results. Of course equipment has a big impact as well so different people will have different ball parks for what inputs/outputs work best for them


----------



## garydyke1

Geordie Boy said:


> COSTA RICA VISTA EL VALLE YELLOW HONEY
> 
> First espresso, 20g into 40g. Took ages for the first drops to appear then it just took off! God this is good. You can almost take your pick of any chocolate and biscuit based bar (with a touch of caramel) and there's your descriptor. Think something like a Cadbury's Timeout


You can see why previous crops from this farm have been Cup of excellence ; )


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> COSTA RICA VISTA EL VALLE YELLOW HONEY
> 
> First espresso, 20g into 40g. Took ages for the first drops to appear then it just took off! God this is good. You can almost take your pick of any chocolate and biscuit based bar (with a touch of caramel) and there's your descriptor. Think something like a Cadbury's Timeout


Today I'm choosing old school milk chocolate club bar ...

(19g >39g EK style )


----------



## gman147

CR Casa

Beautiful coffee from CR. Really potent when pulled tight. Went with 18.2 into 30 in 29 secs at 94c.

It's nice as espresso but loses those subtle flavours in milk. But that's quite common in whole milk.

Real good espresso though. Quite a typical espresso too. It's one of those espressos where you want visitors to come and try espresso for the first time as you know it will be a hit.

It's very morish. Very unfulfilled with a double. If it weren't for caffeine intoxication, id easily sit and drink this much much more.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Today I'm choosing old school milk chocolate club bar


----------



## garydyke1

Chemex of Argentina Catimor washed .

30/500/93c/1.34 TDS. Didn't taste over extracted. The syrupy body only helped reinforce the choc/spice flavours. Really tasty autumnal coffee


----------



## Has Bean

Love this thread. Keep it up folks : )


----------



## 2971

I've really enjoyed the last 3 coffees (including today's)!


----------



## aphelion

Just had a cheeky early dip into this Escocia :-

Clever Dripper - 21g/350ml -> short 2 min steep (medium/fine grind on porlex)

Its a cracker..tropical fruit, really quite something

I picked a good week to come back to IMM


----------



## Has Bean

aphelion said:


> Just had a cheeky early dip into this Escocia :-
> 
> Clever Dripper - 21g/350ml -> short 2 min steep (medium/fine grind on porlex)
> 
> Its a cracker..tropical fruit, really quite something
> 
> I picked a good week to come back to IMM


Glad to have you back on board pal : )


----------



## gman147

CR Casa

18.5 > 34 in 29 secs. Rich full bodied with subtle tang.

Same parameters give or take for an Americano. Really strong crisp morning internal heating effect like a warm glow from soup but with a tangy aftertaste. I like this coffee.

Two beautiful drinks this morning.


----------



## Mrboots2u

COSTA RICA VISTA EL VALLE YELLOW HONEY

This morning split pours ( predictable and creature of habit and been awake since 5am by some gits playing reggae through a sound system by the wind turbines 3 miles away )

It's chocolate

It's chewy Louie

This morning it's ....


----------



## c_squared

I read that and thought that you meant you regularly get woken by reggae music being played at the wind turbines! All is well, I have just brewed some coffee, I will be functioning properly in just a few minutes.


----------



## Mrboots2u

c_squared said:


> I read that and thought that you meant you regularly get woken by reggae music being played at the wind turbines! All is well, I have just brewed some coffee, I will be functioning properly in just a few minutes.


Music has finished .very tired


----------



## Nod

Hi I just wanted to gauge... Do you leave your IMM before using for espresso and, if so, how many days? I assume for brew it is good to go from the day of opening?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nod said:


> Hi I just wanted to gauge... Do you leave your IMM before using for espresso and, if so, how many days? I assume for brew it is good to go from the day of opening?


I've used for brew day I've got it

Espresso tend to go in day 4 post roast ( Tuesday )

I am probably in the minority and letting it rest that short a time


----------



## Nod

> I've used for brew day I've got it Espresso tend to go in day 4 post roast ( Tuesday ) I am probably in the minority and letting it rest that short a time


Thanks MrBoots

That's what I thought - I imagined I should leave about a week but I saw people seemed to be tucking in and giving feedback sooner and so was hopeful I could do the same!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just try it sooner and see how you find it develop. It takes me a week generally to get to them as I normally just have a backlog to get through


----------



## aphelion

I'll do brewed coffee immediately, but i'll wait 5/6 days before attempting espresso


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> COSTA RICA VISTA EL VALLE YELLOW HONEY
> 
> This morning split pours ( predictable and creature of habit and been awake since 5am by some gits playing reggae through a sound system by the wind turbines 3 miles away )
> 
> It's chocolate
> 
> It's chewy Louie
> 
> This morning it's ....


Sit here drinking a 1.29TDS chemex and drifter and/or lion bar - perfect descriptors


----------



## 2971

Nod said:


> Hi I just wanted to gauge... Do you leave your IMM before using for espresso and, if so, how many days? I assume for brew it is good to go from the day of opening?


I often can't resist trying a new coffee on the day I receive it, but usually aim to be about a week behind in my regular drinking versus what has popped onto the doormat.


----------



## frandavi99

On the last of the Catimor. A much coarser grind as suggested did produce a better pour over (thanks for the help) but I'm still not a fan. Loved it as a long black though.

First go with the Costa Rica Vista el Valle through the Silvia and I'm calling snickers.

Also this is my pour over set up:


----------



## gman147

4/5 days rest


----------



## Nod

Thanks all - v useful


----------



## Mrboots2u

COSTA RICA VISTA EL VALLE YELLOW HONEY

Last of this today .....

Gonna miss this. Its been a knockout uncomplicated but absolutely delicious Espresso.

Again this morning bags of sweetness and chocolate and smooth nuttynes like a gentle nutella

Bang on ....


----------



## garydyke1

Last shot of Argentina Catimor . Still stunning and freh. spicy black pepper chocolate . Divine in milk.


----------



## gman147

Bibi plantation. Not for me - yuck. Don't like it at all.


----------



## Mrboots2u

gman147 said:


> Bibi plantation. Not for me - yuck. Don't like it at all.


As? Espresso? In milk ?

Dose in and output ?


----------



## aphelion

Just finished Escocia bag, very nice.

Great brewed, good espresso, not bad in milk too.

Brewed - CCD, 15g in, 250g out, 2 mins steep

Espresso - 18g in, 28/29g out, 27-30secs

Interestingly the tropical fruits disappeared after the first couple of days.

Not sure what happened there, anyone else find that?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok into the bibi plantation

19g dose ( finger in the air coarsened the grind....)

42 g out ( again ek43 parameters )

As espresso getting the pepper definitely, along with a slight smoky cigar note and then some pleasing balanced acidity on the finish ( not sure if this counts as lychee though )

In milk cut through nice with a smoky finish.

I think these were quite low TDS shots ( weak) will tighten the grind and see if i get more of the darker taste notes tonight.


----------



## garydyke1

aphelion said:


> Just finished Escocia bag, very nice.
> 
> Great brewed, good espresso, not bad in milk too.
> 
> Brewed - CCD, 15g in, 250g out, 2 mins steep
> 
> Espresso - 18g in, 28/29g out, 27-30secs
> 
> Interestingly the tropical fruits disappeared after the first couple of days.
> 
> Not sure what happened there, anyone else find that?


Just adjusted brewing slightly to compensate but thought the fruit clarity increased a little


----------



## garydyke1

gman147 said:


> Bibi plantation. Not for me - yuck. Don't like it at all.


Its waaaaay too young to enjoy. wait a week.

I think its a super espresso and in milk. Brewed its pretty good with a higher mineral water (more bicarb content)


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Its waaaaay too young to enjoy. wait a week.
> 
> I think its a super espresso and in milk. Brewed its pretty good with a higher mineral water (more bicarb content)


I quite like my shot today..

Didn't have anything other coffee in this morning


----------



## aphelion

Indian Bibi:-

Brewed - CCD 15g - 250ml - 2 mins

Espresso - 18g - 28.8g - 27 secs - 93C

Found it great as espresso and brewed.

Taste notes bang on, peppery and spicy, well balanced.

Easy to work with, nice mouth feel. Not tried in milk yet.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Indian Bibi

Quite like this in a flat white (19g into 28g, 28s). Nice nutty flavour with no acidity, very smooth. Best when the milk has cooled slightly IMO

For brewed got better results in the Sowden than the Kalita wave. Sowden with a decent steep (8 min) brought a bit more roundness out though the water at work is quite soft.

Is it me or is the caffeine content in this one quite high?


----------



## MWJB

Geordie Boy said:


> Is it me or is the caffeine content in this one quite high?


I was just thinking the same thing after gulping down a mug...eyelid stopped twitching now though!


----------



## gman147

IMM back on track for me with a big CR. This time Finca Arbar

Opened the bag to the most beautiful aroma of caramel.

Pulled as normal ratio spro and out came a delightful chocolatey clean caramel eapresso with a sweet peachy finish.

This is top top notch


----------



## gman147

At last the end of Bibi. It never grew on me. I just don't like it at all.

But IMM is back on track with a huge Costa Rican- Finca Arbar ('Armbar' for you UFC fans)

Pulled this orthodox in a 18 VST with output of 29.5g at 94 Celsius

Upon opening the bag I got a smack in the face by a party of caramel. I knew this was going to lead me somewhere special and it did.

Chocolatey caramel like eating a Galaxy Caramel bar with a subtle fresh clean fruity finish.

This is delish!! 8/10


----------



## Mrboots2u

On the Bibi this morning ( conical not EK )

More of the "'lychee" than chocolate this morning as espresso ,still sweet though

Bombs through milk with nutty ,dark chocolate , almost subtle smoky overtones


----------



## MWJB

Costa Rica Finca Arbar - V60 at the weekend (25g dose, 418g brew water, 30s bloom with 42g, 4 pours of 94g every 50sec., finished ~5:05) & a Sowden (66g dose, approx. 1244g brew water, Lido2 at one turn out - "dead centre drip grind") this morning: Sweet caramel, milk choc, yellow stone fruit, plus a bit of gentle hop? Magic!


----------



## domjon1

The Costa Rica Finca Arbar didn't really do it for me in the Aero, much preferred last weeks Bibi, lovely and clean.


----------



## jeebsy

Finished my bibi this morning. Delighted to be moving on. Was ok in milk but didn't enjoy it brewed or straight up espresso.


----------



## garydyke1

Nailed Escocia. (IMM roast)

20g -> 43.5g (split into singles)

29 sec @94c (cold portafilter)

Sweet melted El Salavdor choc wrapped around the most gentle fruit acidity, tropical notes on the tongue and a long aftertaste of that chocolate.

Patience is a virtue with this one.


----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> Nailed Escocia. (IMM roast)


Is the IMM roast profile different to the forum offer stuff?

Cheers in advance


----------



## garydyke1

Beanosaurus said:


> Is the IMM roast profile different to the forum offer stuff?
> 
> Cheers in advance


Nope


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Nailed Escocia. (IMM roast)
> 
> 20g -> 43.5g (split into singles)
> 
> 29 sec @94c (cold portafilter)
> 
> Sweet melted El Salavdor choc wrapped around the most gentle fruit acidity, tropical notes on the tongue and a long aftertaste of that chocolate.
> 
> Patience is a virtue with this one.


Nailed this yesterday (non IMM) in espresso and Chemex'd the crap out of it today. What a coffee!!

I'm 8 days post roast at the moment, early on it was hard work for me.

Espresso was 22g > 50g split pour. 93.5deg 28 seconds.

Upfront was thick chocs and then the zingy fruit hits you, for me it's like the acidity I get when I eat pineapple but not the flavour. Either way it rocked!

Chemex was 30g > 500g water. 4 Mins bang on 60g bloom and the rest added in 3 pours.

Creamy mouthfeel, thick and gloopy, chocolate is much more dominant and the acidity is more laid back. I can see where tropical fruits comes the from here but can't really nail down anything specific.

Really loving this coffee!!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Costa Rica Finca Arbar

As gman says, great smell of caramel when you open the bag. Started with a flat white (20g into 40g). Milk chocolate, caramel with a subtle lingering peach acidity. Lovely!


----------



## Mrboots2u

COSTA RICA FINCA ARBAR EL MANATIAL YELLOW HONEY

Late night chemex

Super chuffed

1.75 turns on the hausgrind

30g dose > 50g water for bloom ( 40'seconds )

Three pours each of 150g evenly spaced

Over in 4 minutes

When cooled - sweet smooth choc then that yellow fruit sweet with just a nip of tang at the end . Really really nice

Then I spoked it at 19.64 % EY ...all good in the cup and the test tube niceeeeeeee


----------



## Geordie Boy

Guatemala San Patricio

Espresso 21g > 41g. Really get the orange on this one with milk chocolate. Really lovely as an espresso. Can see this one being good brewed


----------



## jeebsy

Geordie Boy said:


> Guatemala San Patricio
> 
> Espresso 21g > 41g. Really get the orange on this one with milk chocolate. Really lovely as an espresso. Can see this one being good brewed


On my third espresso with this. Thought it'd be more of that coffee flavoured coffee i'm losing interest in but at 20 in 40ish out it's lovely. Choc start but with a nice orange acidity to finish. Very good. Tried 60 out this morning and that was a lot more muted, not as interesting. Best pulled about 40 out I think (ristrEKo)


----------



## Step21

Apologies - posted in wrong thread


----------



## Mrboots2u

I've bombed through this entirely as chemex this week

Lovely sweet front , amazing yellow fruit finish

Simple tastes but delightful

Now what next ,,,,,


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Just paused my subscription for two weeks (holiday - and got way too much coffee after picking up 500g of Kenyan at the Foundry day) - e-mail reply at 10.30pm at night - outrageous levels of customer service! Just nervous about what I might miss now..


----------



## MWJB

Guatamale Finca El Limon Washed Caturra - 65.5g/l in the Clever (V2), fine grind, Swissgold & Chemex paper, preheat then Volvic in 1st, add coffee & wet, top up & steep until: Sweet, juicy, like a grape jelly & marmalade, underpinned by choc.


----------



## 2971

I'm 10 weeks in to my subscription. I have enjoyed way more than half the coffees, and I am just wondering at what point it's going to start cycling. Do they really have a different coffee for every week of the year?


----------



## garydyke1

wintoid said:


> I'm 10 weeks in to my subscription. I have enjoyed way more than half the coffees, and I am just wondering at what point it's going to start cycling. Do they really have a different coffee for every week of the year?


We have enough SO coffees to do at least 2 or 3 every different every week of the year : )


----------



## 2971

garydyke1 said:


> We have enough SO coffees to do at least 2 or 3 every different every week of the year : )


Wow! Oh and Gary I didn't realise you were part of Hasbean.

Anyway, with the HG One arriving, I've sort of used up my Hasbean too quickly, so I've unfrozen some of the Escocia to drink this weekend







Looking forward to that.


----------



## jeebsy

Had an espresso with the finca el pilon (roasted yesterday so being a bit naughty) - pretty good for a first shot, about 45 out in 30.

Smells incredible though, looking forward to getting stuck into it as pourover. The liquid soundtrack to my day of DIY


----------



## garydyke1

INDIAN BIBI COORG WASHED HDT CATUVAI

Still had about 100g of this knocking around (the IMM roast) and as I have a dose of the manflu I decided to go with something simple and powerful. As it turns out probably the best brew I have had of it.

grinding at 16 3fe dial

30g -> 490g -> 5 mins

40g bloom for 30 sec

225 total by 1.30

350 total by 2.30

all in by 3.20

Really easy drinking , sweet , glugable , dark choc and spices cutting through the lemsip id had prior


----------



## hotmetal

Cutting through the Lemsip LOL!

Sometimes I get notes of lemsip when dialling in a new bean :-( At least your Lemsip comes labeled as such!


----------



## gman147

Oh wow Finca Pilon in milk is just wow. Probably my favourite flat white this year. That jammy taste cuts through beautifully. Was my first attempt too!


----------



## aphelion

Starting Finca Pilon tomorrow..can't wait









Just finished Guatemala Finca El Limon:-

Brewed - CCD 15g - 250ml - 2 mins

Espresso - 18g - 28-30g - 27-30 secs - 93/94C

Fantastic in both.

Usual taste notes were pretty accurate for espresso, great fruit acidity, milk chocolate, mouth feel.

Not as much orange as I was expecting.

Really nice, up there with the best espresso beans I've had this year (9.5/10)

Brewed is pithy (perhaps orange), and the same milk chocolate is there (8.5/10)

Unfortunately not tried in milk, but enjoyed this bag very much.


----------



## MWJB

On the last of the finca El Limon, had it all brewed (steeped), mostly choc & sweet grape acidity, had some of the orange early on, but it was more zesty than pithy?


----------



## Mrboots2u

The orange for me was like a dark chocolate orange taste (as espresso ) . Cut thro a treat in milk as a single shot capp.

Brewed don't think i totally nailed it with Any method last weekend ....got sweet and some zesty .


----------



## Beanosaurus

Got some of this, this, and this on the way:

Costa Rica Finca Arbar El Oasis Red Honey Caturra

Costa Rica Finca Arbar El Manatial Yellow Honey

Guatemala Finca Las Nubes Antigua Washed Bourbon


----------



## gman147

'Armbar' was awesome


----------



## garydyke1

This weeks IMM is a KILLER!!!!

Espresso - wow

in milk - woooooowwwww

in brewed - what the h3ll is this crazy sh1t


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> This weeks IMM is a KILLER!!!!
> 
> Espresso - wow
> 
> in milk - woooooowwwww
> 
> in brewed - what the h3ll is this crazy sh1t


The one we have now?

The one we are getting ?


----------



## jeebsy

I'm enjoying the one we have now but on tenterhooks for the impending email after Gary's post


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> The one we have now?
> 
> The one we are getting ?


the one you don't know what it is yet


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> the one you don't know what it is yet


Next week then future boy


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Next week then future boy


This week for me


----------



## jeebsy

KENYA OTHAYA CHINGA NATURAL SL28 SL34 NH

In the cup this is a smoked blackcurrant, but with a wood-chip and pipe tobacco finish. You can tell it wants to be one thing and wants to be another, a confused coffee that's clean, but with big base notes.


----------



## gman147

Built it up now..


----------



## gman147

Smoke, wood-chip and tobacco. Sounds grim.

Really really don't want my coffee tasting like smokey tobacco or wood Chipping's


----------



## Mrboots2u

"Confused but with big base notes....."


----------



## gman147

Nice set of notes she has


----------



## garydyke1

gman147 said:


> Smoke, wood-chip and tobacco. Sounds grim.
> 
> Really really don't want my coffee tasting like smokey tobacco or wood Chipping's


In a good way.


----------



## gman147

Haha I didn't like the bibi if it's anything like that?

Excited for this next one you've built up though


----------



## garydyke1

gman147 said:


> Haha I didn't like the bibi if it's anything like that?
> 
> Excited for this next one you've built up though


Kenya and india are worlds apart


----------



## garydyke1

Struggled with espresso last to find any body or sweetness, so this morning

Chemex of El Pilon

30

500

5min 10 sec

Not as much sweetness as there should be and a little drying on the finish. Me thinks I picked up a bag of training/test roast not a production one : (


----------



## 2971

The Pilon hasn't been a favourite for me, and *really* hard to grind too. Probably good for seasoning my burrs though


----------



## frustin

aphelion said:


> Starting Finca Pilon tomorrow..can't wait


What's the verdict?


----------



## gman147

Pilon again today 3 doubles

Tightened grind just a smidge and increased output time from 27secs to 31 secs.

More fruit and less choc but even more sweet and beautiful when cooling.

Might have a play with temps tomorrow to see if I can squeeze more sweetness from it


----------



## MWJB

Finca El Pilon - Started today with a brew in the Sowden, then an afternoon French press - strawberries & dark choc, like a strawberry delight Quality St, or imagine an Oreo biscuit with strawberry cream filling instead of errmm, "white stuff" flavour?


----------



## frustin

I have a kilo of it on it's way to me. probably start it next week.


----------



## garydyke1

Anyone dipped their toe into the Kenya natural yet??


----------



## aphelion

garydyke1 said:


> Anyone dipped their toe into the Kenya natural yet??


Yep, it violated me! haha


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Anyone dipped their toe into the Kenya natural yet??


Clever yesterday, a bit of vulcanised runner on the nose, pungent blackcurranty/blueberry but with laid back acidity, drier than sweet, a slightly savoury spice, like Green & Blacks 80% dark chocolate. Sowden today, sweeter currants/berries.


----------



## garydyke1

I (rather perversely) enjoyed the NL a little more when side-by-side, but that was on the tail-end of a manflu . Must try again this weekend

G


----------



## aphelion

Tried Kenya this morning, find it pretty full on..

Got the taste descriptors though, black currents, smoke, confusion etc.

It's powerful stuff, cuts through the milk well..not sure the smokyness is to my taste. Interesting coffee.


----------



## jeebsy

Made an aeropress with it last night and a sowden today, didn't seem too mental. Will chemex it later


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Finca El Pilon - Started today with a brew in the Sowden, then an afternoon French press - strawberries & dark choc, like a strawberry delight Quality St, or imagine an Oreo biscuit with strawberry cream filling instead of errmm, "white stuff" flavour?


Above in a long work related sowden today. One full turn on the hausgrind, 23 g 390 water

50 minute steep.

Like a strawberry black forest gateau..nom

Not dug this as spro or in milk.

Magic teapot saves the day though


----------



## gman147

Not overly keen on the Kenyan but then as per descriptors; kinda knew wouldn't be my cup of tea. It's ok, prob average for my taste. I'm more of a sweet tooth kinda guy so loved Pilon and the like.


----------



## aphelion

Agreed, pilon rocked for me too, very nice espresso.

Didn't work in milk for me though.


----------



## garydyke1

Down dose the Kenya naturals - at work TDS readings + tasting over and over have led me to reducing chemex dose by 2-3g and espresso by 1-1.25g depending on basket


----------



## jeebsy

Chemex with the Kenyan, quite enjoyed it but needs optimised (that was 333g in btw). Watched the IMM earlier and the espresso/milky drinks sound the best so going to get stuck into them tomorrow


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Chemex with the Kenyan, quite enjoyed it but needs optimised (that was 333g in btw). Watched the IMM earlier and the espresso/milky drinks sound the best so going to get stuck into them tomorrow


Aim for TDS 1.28-1.30


----------



## jeebsy

Little coarser and a slight down dose should do the trick


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Aim for TDS 1.28-1.30


1.23 this morning giving 19.22, getting there, the espresso was cracking though, 48 out from 18.5 in 30. Really interesting


----------



## frustin

Finca El Pilon



Mrboots2u said:


> Above in a long work related sowden today. One full turn on the hausgrind, 23 g 390 water
> 
> 50 minute steep.
> 
> Like a strawberry black forest gateau..nom


No idea what strawberry black forest gateau is (new invention in the cake making business?), but the strawberry quality street description is spot on. These beans have the most distinctive taste I have known in my short time brewing my own coffee. Its lovely.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Costa Rica Finca Arbar El Oasis Red Honey Caturra

*V60*: 30s 50g bloom with agitation, then 2 doses of 100g with a swirly wiggle and dead knock each time.

*
D* - 15g *Y* - 250g *T* - 2:35s

FRUIT PUNCH, a clean combo of juicy flavours to the palate, cordial sweetness balanced with a mild pineapple and lime tang and a super silky mouthfeel.

SWMBO: "That was well yummy and juicy can I have another?"


----------



## MWJB

Kenya Othaya Chinga, Sowden - Massive, round, juicy, black/blue fruit, the more savoury & choc notes are less prominent this morning, there's almost a hint of menthol in the long finish?


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Kenya Othaya Chinga, Sowden - Massive, round, juicy, black/blue fruit, the more savoury & choc notes are less prominent this morning, there's almost a hint of menthol in the long finish?


Definitely with you on the menthol, fisherman's friend perhaps?

You should grab a pack of the NL , my last tasting was ''Blue liquorice , nail varnish ** and rose petals , held together with an almond/marizipan sweetness. The very final aftertaste is like sugary raw pastry/flour.''


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kenya chinga

Epsresso - getting big fat blackcurrant sweetness of this with some dark choc and just a hint of fuller base note that rounds it out ( unsure yet what it is ) ...

Going in the sowden at work later , let's see how it tastes there


----------



## aphelion

Gotta say, I'm coming round to chinga a bit more.

Still haven't mastered the espresso with it yet, but had a lovely flat white this morning.

Unfortunately it's still not doing it for me as brewed.


----------



## garydyke1

aphelion said:


> Gotta say, I'm coming round to chinga a bit more.
> 
> Still haven't mastered the espresso with it yet, but had a lovely flat white this morning.
> 
> Unfortunately it's still not doing it for me as brewed.


Reduce the dose a bit mate. It will open up and become much more tasty (IMO)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kenya Chinga - having to coarsen the grind for this one as espresso .

There is a lot going on in this as espreso

Blackcurrant , blueberry

Some spice notes

Possibly menthol or liquorice as mentioned on the finish

Am still over extracting this a bit , so need to pull another later


----------



## jeebsy

EL SALVADOR FINCA NEJAPA ROMA RED CATURRA WASHED

Aeropress - bit under, needs some work before i can really say how it works brewed

Espresso - 21 in, 48 out in 23 so bit fast but definitely getting the cherry/chocolate sweet thing going on, almost like a chocolate/kirsch liqueur, so nice. Don't think this will hang about long


----------



## domjon1

Mrboots2u said:


> Kenya Chinga - having to coarsen the grind for this one as espresso .
> 
> There is a lot going on in this as espreso
> 
> Blackcurrant , blueberry
> 
> Some spice notes
> 
> Possibly menthol or liquorice as mentioned on the finish
> 
> Am still over extracting this a bit , so need to pull another later


cool I must be doing something right cos I too had to coarsen the grind and am also still having to pull the shot a touch too long.

This kind of coffee is why I love my IMM tbh, it really is a little bit bonkers. The smoky blackcurrant comes across really strong in a flat white imo. I sure couldn't drink it every day and I may not even finish the pack but it's a great fun coffee.


----------



## garydyke1

Chemex this morning of the Chinga NH. Decided to up the dose to 30g and open up the grinds loads , wanted something lighter bodied and hugely aromatic.

30g

500g

4 mins 25

A touch down on sweetness but massive aroma of blackcurrant funk -filled the entire house!


----------



## domjon1

El Salvador Nejapa

First taste of this this morning, 16g in 31g out in 31 seconds. Chucked into a latte as I've dived in the bag a bit early...nice steady coffee, plenty of dark chocolate but not a hint of cherry yet to my palate. Very light mouthfeel, pleasant if not overly exciting.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Into the Nejapa also

Split shots

Espresso - bags full of sweet cherry

Milk - delightful choco cappucino cuts through week but very very sweet ..

Sowden yesterday - more of the cherry than the dark chocolate with this , but weak , need to increase the ratio as under powered it yesterday


----------



## jeebsy

My chemex with it was disappointing, 1.2 tds 18 ey so need to play later but loving it as espresso


----------



## aphelion

Started the Nejapa Roma this morning.

I think it's still way too fresh, espresso tasting flat as a pancake









Some chocolate, but not a hint of cherry yet..

Will try it in the CCD tonight


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> My chemex with it was disappointing, 1.2 tds 18 ey so need to play later but loving it as espresso


Chemex i'm drinking right now

30g

505g

3mins 50

TDS 1.27

Absolutely superb


----------



## jeebsy

I'll tighten the grind up a bit tonight, defo got potential


----------



## Mrboots2u

On with the Roma

Sowden for lunch ish...

Upped to dose to my normal 23g and 400g of water

1 full turn on the hausgrind

55 minutes Steep

And......

There's that cherry , big gulping mouthfuls , the choc element comes through as making it super sweet

Delish....


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> On with the Roma
> 
> Sowden for lunch ish...
> 
> Upped to dose to my normal 23g and 400g of water
> 
> 1 full turn on the hausgrind
> 
> 55 minutes Steep
> 
> And......
> 
> There's that cherry , big gulping mouthfuls , the choc element comes through as making it super sweet
> 
> Delish....


Nom. Becoming a firm favourite here.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

My 1st go at IMM. Tried this as an espresso this morning. 18g in, 30g out in 26 secs. Needs to go a bit tighter and could probably develop more in a couple of days however......

Wonderful sweet syrupy chocolate and cherry. Had it as a flat white, really liked it (this is from someone who doesn't usually have milk based drinks!). I think once I've dialled it in properly I will be describing this as being stonkingly good.


----------



## Mrboots2u

On the Roma too for espresso this morning

Bags of cherry and sweetness , again in milk a really nice sweet cappucino with that cherry just giving it a bit of cut through.


----------



## jeebsy

Do you find this needs a fine grind? I tightened up quite a bit this morning but still ran pretty quick


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Do you find this needs a fine grind? I tightened up quite a bit this morning but still ran pretty quick


Not especially I've backed off a couple of micro notches as I felt it tasted over extracted in the cup ( didn't Spock though will do this tomorrow )

Think I'm at 1.5 Callum dial as opposed to 1.3 for LSOL stuff .

It doesn't look like a particularly light roast ( not that , that means anything really )

From H B

This is one from a medium roast to medium dark. Anywhere after first crack and around into first pops of second.


----------



## aphelion

My Roma is starting to open up a bit now, plenty of chocolate in the espresso this morning, some cherry coming through, not much acidity, will try a CCD later.


----------



## Mrboots2u

aphelion said:


> My Roma is starting to open up a bit now, plenty of chocolate in the espresso this morning, some cherry coming through, not much acidity, will try a CCD later.


Finding the chocolate and the cherry balance really well giving a nice sweet cup , so for me , I'm not getting any acidity or sour in there at all .

Not tried as CCD though, I always struggle with it , so how you get one ,time dose and recipe would be a help to hear


----------



## aphelion

Mrboots2u said:


> Finding the chocolate and the cherry balance really well giving a nice sweet cup , so for me , I'm not getting any acidity or sour in there at all .
> 
> Not tried as CCD though, I always struggle with it , so how you get one ,time dose and recipe would be a help to hear


Yeah seems really balanced..

I tend to go for fine grind/short steep technique with all full immersion brews. I'll go longer if I want to drag out more fruit flavours, but I usually like my brewed coffee subtle, and wait for it to cool below 55C..

TDS is generally on the low side.

I find the CCD really forgiving


----------



## Mrboots2u

OK couple of shots of this yesterday. Bags cherry bombing through with now with a stronger dark chocolate finish than earlier on the week.

That combo again cutting through milk really nicely to make an uncomplicated but tasty cappuccino..


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Another couple of espressos with the Roma this morning. 18g in, 30g out in 35 sec. Seems to be the most balanced results for me and keeping the cherry choc 'syrupiness'


----------



## aphelion

Had a great flat white with Roma this morning, and an espresso just now..

Noticed that the cherry acidity seems to be coming through a lot more after a decent rest.

It's straightforward, and very drinkable!

Espresso - 18g -> 28-30g -> 27-30 seconds


----------



## garydyke1

Last few shots of Kenya Chinga NH.

20->42->26 sec. Bright blackcurrant funk, nice creamy mouthfeel. there is more to give here

Tightened up a touch

20->41.5->35 sec. Thick , gloopy , sweet depth of smoked blackcurrant , blueberry, anise. flavour stays on the tongue for several minutes. Game changing Kenyan , hope we see many many more next year from mills which care about picking & processing


----------



## MWJB

El Sal. Finca Nejapa Roma - Sowdens during the week ~53g/l: cherry cola. Today at my parents for lunch so ~65g/l in a V1 Clever - Cherry & chocolate black forest gateaux style.


----------



## dustbuddy

El Sal. Finca Nejapa Roma just arrived to me in HK. My first IMM. Brewed via v60 - Kirsch cherry although not as pronounced as expected. I am going to tighten the grind to go for a bit more extraction next time round.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last spilt shot of the finca nejapa Roma.

Knock out flat white. Chocolatey and the cherry just cuts through enough to give it some depth. This has been a fav for milk drinks

Espresso - black forest gateaux...


----------



## aphelion

Mrboots2u said:


> Last spilt shot of the finca nejapa Roma.
> 
> Knock out flat white. Chocolatey and the cherry just cuts through enough to give it some depth. This has been a fav for milk drinks
> 
> Espresso - black forest gateaux...


Yep, totally agree, Roma has been great in milk


----------



## Step21

Just had my first cup of IMM with the El Salvador Finca Siberia using my current go to aeropress "recipe"

Aeropress, kaffeologie metal filter, inverted , 85C brew water (new thermapen!), 13g into 160ml. Grind size- somewhere near granulated sugar on Hario Skerton. Stir at 1min, invert 15sec later and plunge.

Very pleased with the result. Hit the tasting notes of walnut and lots of sweet juicy acidity with a nice milk choc background which came through more toward the end. I'm not good at distinguishing further on the sweet acidity - notes say watermelon. I'd just say lovely.


----------



## garydyke1

First few brews of the Roma Red.

Espresso through the EK43 and Sage combo at home has revealed an alarming amount of delicious cherry flavour which wasn't present at work on the Uber grinder or Mythos one. It really is as close to choc and cherry as you'll get in a coffee. Found I had to go mega fine on the grind though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Into the Siberia with the sowden

Not perfect but still a really nice drink

On the tongue first Walnut - yes , not overpowering or bitter

Finish of light acidity , can see where the watermelon descriptor comes from

It's a light crisp delicate acidity

Need to work on the steep and grind to bring out a bit of the choc sweetness in the middle , but think will be a great brewed drink


----------



## MWJB

Finca Siberia - I didn't quite hit the mark yesterday, lots of static & gas, the grinder retained more than usual, subsequent brew was a bit weak/underdeveloped, but not bad - choc (mousse) & walnut. Today was better, much better...syrupy, sweet choc & caramel, the walnut/nut is more of a hint. Acidity is there but very round & soft. Delicious.


----------



## Step21

I had 2 aeropresses of the Finca Siberia today. The first had the sweet acidity leaping out from the start (never tasted anything like it before). The second was much more muted all round (same method) - nice but felt like a letdown after the first.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finca Siberia

Espresso -today's shot more of a sweet nutty upfront taste, then slides into that juicy sweet acidity after, but in a really smooth way. This pulled a bit slower than the previous shot and I'm guessing and tasting the extraction yield went up. It was really really nice .

In milk - becomes a standard nutty type cappuccino, nice but looses the subtlety of the espresso. Not unpleasant by Any means but not up there with the spro and the brewed .


----------



## gman147

Real cracking espresso with Siberia. Second of two today was bang on the money. First pour was 30 secs so went back half a notch and next came out at 26 seconds. Real tasty.


----------



## jeebsy

Stop talking about the Siberia, mine has gone awol!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Sorry Jeebsy I only started on these yesterday. Haven't tried these as espresso yet. Had an Aeropress today Milk choc and nuttyness is what came through, no water melon for me but liked it all the same.


----------



## aphelion

Just opened Siberia..Got the walnut straight away.

Bloody marvellous CCD - 15g - 250g, 2 min steep.

Milk chocolate, walnut and a gentle clean acidity.

Really good brewed coffee this!


----------



## frustin

aphelion said:


> Just opened Siberia..Got the walnut straight away.
> 
> Bloody marvellous CCD - 15g - 250g, 2 min steep.
> 
> Milk chocolate, walnut and a gentle clean acidity.
> 
> Really good brewed coffee this!


what's CCD? what do you mean 15g - 250g? what is steep? Is there a glossary


----------



## aphelion

frustin said:


> what's CCD? what do you mean 15g - 250g? what is steep? Is there a glossary


Yeah sorry, i'm lazy!









Will expand a bit for you:-

- Clever Coffee Dripper (CCD) - Paper Filtropa 4 Filter (rinsed).

- 15g of ground coffee (medium/fine grind).

- Chuck the 15g ground coffee in bottom of the CCD.

- Chuck in 250g of water (93C) - added all at once!

- After 2 mins, plonk it on a cup!

"Chuck" and "Plonk" are technical terms apparently..

Hope that helps


----------



## garydyke1

aphelion said:


> Yeah sorry, i'm lazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will expand a bit for you:-
> 
> - Clever Coffee Dripper (CCD) - Paper Filtropa 4 Filter (rinsed).
> 
> - 15g of ground coffee (medium/fine grind).
> 
> - Chuck the 15g ground coffee in bottom of the CCD.
> 
> - Chuck in 250g of water (93C) - added all at once!
> 
> - After 2 mins, plonk it on a cup!
> 
> "Chuck" and "Plonk" are technical terms apparently..
> 
> Hope that helps


You tried steeping for >4 mins ?


----------



## garydyke1

gman147 said:


> Real cracking espresso with Siberia. Second of two today was bang on the money. First pour was 30 secs so went back half a notch and next came out at 26 seconds. Real tasty.


You need to try the Natural and Honey processes , both off the chart


----------



## frustin

ta


----------



## aphelion

garydyke1 said:


> You tried steeping for >4 mins ?


Yeah, I've tried pretty much every combination with full immersion brewing, aeropress, french press and CCD. I've used paper and metal filters, and have generally found short steep/fine grind to suit me best. I'll sometimes try longer steeps, and play around with temperature a bit.

Still loads to learn, and I haven't even scratched the surface on pour overs....


----------



## Step21

Aeropresses with the Finca Siberia really zing with the kaffeologie filter (IMHO) - getting really consistent great brews. Just not the same with the paper filter - still nice but very muted. The walnut edge seems to have become a bit more carmelised. Great stuff!


----------



## jeebsy

Has Bean are sending my out a replacement bag today (hurrah)! Now to try and track down my musguard...


----------



## MWJB

jeebsy said:


> Now to try and track down my musguard...


Woohoo! Animal, vegetable mineral, I haven't played this in years...does a musguard live in a tree? Sounds kind of French influenced so, I'm thinking possibly Canadian, arboreal, highly scented mammal type unit thing?


----------



## jeebsy

Mineral (haven't played this before, had to look it up)


----------



## MWJB

...Oh...that's a bit disappointing, my logic seemed infallible...I still want my smelly, furry, tree dweller...;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok so been working my way through the Siberia this week .

Coming towards and end , still getting a nice espresso now

Smooth sweet and nutty with that juicy acidity , that's finishes

In milk growing to like this bit more , a subtle milk chocolate nut drink.

Espresso wins out for me on this one in the end though


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have just finished the last of this as an espresso. Sweet and nutty I was almost getting a slight sweet liquorice aftertaste with the last couple of shots. Really nice.

Nice in brewed, good as a straight espresso. Didn't work in milk for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Have just finished the last of this as an espresso. Sweet and nutty I was almost getting a slight sweet liquorice aftertaste with the last couple of shots. Really nice.
> 
> Nice in brewed, good as a straight espresso. Didn't work in milk for me.


Was pleasant and good enough in milk , but reverted to being quite a "coffee coffee" ( tom froggystyle - chco and nuts ) lost that finish that espresso and brewed had .

If you drank it as milk only , you say yeah that's not bad , but when you know what it taste like as brewed or spro then you get what your loosing in a capp but adding milk


----------



## garydyke1

First cup of Siberia from the Chemex. Even with the EK a full step finer, 30 secs extra contact time and increased agitation from the pour, it still way under. Dont think I could over-extract this if I tried! Wont waste anymore through the espresso machine, wont be able to produce enough fines unless I pull out the Porlex lol.

I get a vague walnut whip thing , some sweetness . The main plus is the mouthfeel. Shall try some full immersion super long steeps tomorrow


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Was pleasant and good enough in milk , but reverted to being quite a "coffee coffee" ( tom froggystyle - chco and nuts ) lost that finish that espresso and brewed had .
> 
> If you drank it as milk only , you say yeah that's not bad , but when you know what it taste like as brewed or spro then you get what your loosing in a capp but adding milk


Spot on and put more eloquently than my response, but that's what I meant.


----------



## Step21

First aeropress with the Finca San Sebastian natural.

I gave this one a 22 minute steep. Huge aromas of ripe figs/raisins coming off it as it brewed. Stewed fig/raisin roll with chewy chocolate background- very,very sweet. Vanilla essence in there too. Is this really coffee? Yum!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Step21 said:


> First aeropress with the Finca San Sebastian natural.
> 
> I gave this one a 22 minute steep. Huge aromas of ripe figs/raisins coming off it as it brewed. Stewed fig/raisin roll with chewy chocolate background- very,very sweet. Vanilla essence in there too. Is this really coffee? Yum!


I did an aeropress too but a much shorter steep. Smelled fantastic though, agree with the fig/raisin aroma.

When you do a 22minute steep do you still stir?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Let's up the steepage shall we...

55 minutes in the sowden . one whole turn in the hausgrind.

Defo rasins and sweetness in there. Think could get even sweeter ( need to Spock it at home ) ...

Yea its coffee very tasty coffee .

I liked last weeks but even first brew this is waaaaaay better


----------



## Step21

urbanbumpkin said:


> I did an aeropress too but a much shorter steep. Smelled fantastic though, agree with the fig/raisin aroma.
> 
> When you do a 22minute steep do you still stir?


Yes, i give a quick stir at approx 1min (once all the water is in - i tend to pour it quite slowly). I started this one at 87C - which is probably on the low side for most and 2.0 on the hausgrind (again prob quite coarse for AP). I will experiment further!

Actually, i can't quite place it yet, but there is something almost alcoholic about this bean.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Step21 said:


> Actually, i can't quite place it yet, but there is something almost alcoholic about this bean.


Something like a brandy soaked Christmas pudding or Christmas cake?


----------



## jeebsy

18.6% extraction of the San Sebastian in Aeropress, really tasty, raisins for sure, rum and raisin ice cream sort of vibe, especially on the exhale. Want to push the yield up a little but very good.


----------



## frustin

I've got a kilo of that turning up this week. Nom! I was looking for the El Sal - Finca El Pilon again but non left. Hope this San Seb is as good. I take mine as an americano with a drop of single cream.


----------



## domjon1

mmm this san sebastian is bloody lovely...think I've found my Christmas day coffee


----------



## frustin

domjon1 said:


> mmm this san sebastian is bloody lovely...think I've found my Christmas day coffee


how much did you buy?


----------



## domjon1

frustin said:


> how much did you buy?


none yet only started on my IMM pack today...the rum n raisin just screams post christmas pud tipple though


----------



## MWJB

domjon1 said:


> mmm this san sebastian is bloody lovely...think I've found my Christmas day coffee


This pretty much sums it up!


----------



## domjon1

MWJB said:


> This pretty much sums it up!


er what is it like in milk by the way? Unfortunately my aeropress devoured the whole pack in 2 days







Didn't want to waste any dialing it in. Just ordered a couple more packs


----------



## MWJB

domjon1 said:


> er what is it like in milk by the way? Unfortunately my aeropress devoured the whole pack in 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't want to waste any dialing it in. Just ordered a couple more packs


Dunno, I don't drink milk.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Anyone had some of the CoffeeWorks Project El Salvador Pacamara??


----------



## Danm

No, but put an order in last night...


----------



## Mrboots2u

More of the San Sebastián natural this morning ...

Using long pre infusion on the V..

Anyway

Espresso - big raisin sweetness as described

Milk - goes a bit boozy and hint of dark chocolate , looses a little of the raisin note for me , but cuts thorough nice .

Prefer as spro , but good milk drink too


----------



## Beanosaurus

Order this lot today:

El Salvador Finca San Jose Red Washed Bourbon

Guatemala Finca San Sebastian Washed Pacamara

The CoffeeWorks Project: El Salvador Buena Esperanza Pacamara


----------



## jeebsy

I'm loving the San Sebastian IMM, so much so i'm reluctant to drink it as every coffee is a step closer to it running out.


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> I'm loving the San Sebastian IMM, so much so i'm reluctant to drink it as every coffee is a step closer to it running out.


Grab one of these before they go http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-guatemala/products/guatemala-finca-san-sebastian-pulped-natural-bourbon

you'd love it


----------



## domjon1

garydyke1 said:


> Grab one of these before they go http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-guatemala/products/guatemala-finca-san-sebastian-pulped-natural-bourbon
> 
> you'd love it


Hi Gary, how long are you likely to have the San Sebastian Natural bourbon in stock for? (the IMM one). I've chucked a pack in the freezer just in case but was just wondering if you're still likely to have stock just before xmas?


----------



## garydyke1

domjon1 said:


> Hi Gary, how long are you likely to have the San Sebastian Natural bourbon in stock for? (the IMM one). I've chucked a pack in the freezer just in case but was just wondering if you're still likely to have stock just before xmas?


Doubtful. All the fresh crop Brazils have come in tho , plenty of amazing stuff, dont worry : )


----------



## domjon1

garydyke1 said:


> Doubtful. All the fresh crop Brazils have come in tho , plenty of amazing stuff, dont worry : )


Ok cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

San Sebastián

Previously a little fresh for espresso was under extracting it

Few days on and nom.......

Using the big pre infusion profile

Espresso , Raisin and sweet up front , bakers chocolate finish

In milk - boozy raisin ice cream


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Think I might be on the brink of excommunication from InMyMug & CoffeeForumsUK...

San Sebastian in 8oz of milk with gingerbread syrup this morning - it was for my wife but I still feel like a heretic! I had a sip and to be fair it did taste of Christmas.


----------



## Step21

This weeks IMM - Columbian Finca Los Pomos washed caturra arrived this morning just as i was getting to the end of the San Sebastian. So i gave it a go this afternoon to keep a last San Sebastian for another day.

1st brew was with the Bonavita Immersion brewer (used as a pourover but initial 30s bloom as immersion) 13g / 195ml, 2nd was a 22min Aeropress steep. Both very nice but preferred the Bonavita as the flavours were more developed.

First up was toffee treacle flavour with a slightly chewy mouthfeel, then the fresh sweet acidity came through and as the cup went on the treacle became darker (more like molasses). Lovely and sweet. So I'm not so sad to see the end of the San Sebastian after all! Seems we're not done with the desserts just yet...


----------



## frustin

San Sebastian - Had it since last week. It's alright, but i'm not getting raisins that's for sure. I got strawberry quality street from that El Salv Finco (i think thats how you spell it) last month, but no raisins from San Seb.

I'm doing, 16g for 34g, americano with a bit of single cream.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Step21 said:


> First up was toffee treacle flavour with a slightly chewy mouthfeel, then the fresh sweet acidity came through and as the cup went on the treacle became darker (more like molasses). Lovely and sweet.


^^^ This! Great brewed (Chemex - ran out of Kalita 101s) - one of those coffees where the flavours linger (and develop) minutes after drinking. Really good in small espresso-based drinks too - fruity nougat. Balance between fruit/acidity and sweetness is spot on for my tastes. Best IMM since the Guatemalan San Seb Washed Bourbon.


----------



## Step21

Nimble Motionists said:


> Best IMM since the Guatemalan San Seb Washed Bourbon.


Agreed! I've now finished the bag. Really enjoyed this one. Hope next weeks IMM pops through the post tomorrow.


----------



## MWJB

Colombia Finca Los Pomos in the Sowden - Very sweet, ripe & soft acidity, silky mouthfeel. Just delicious.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've only really tried this as an espresso a couple of times this week. Pure sweet syrupy treacle when I did. Has anyone tried it pulled longer?


----------



## 2971

MWJB said:


> Colombia Finca Los Pomos in the Sowden - Very sweet, ripe & soft acidity, silky mouthfeel. Just delicious.


Do you have a recommended recipe/time/grind in the Sowden? I'm hoping mine will be delivered today, so would be nice to have a guideline to follow


----------



## 2971

Grr never mind, Sowden arrived... well actually a box of broken porcelain pieces arrived. Luckily Amazon's return policy is incredible


----------



## MWJB

wintoid said:


> Grr never mind, Sowden arrived... well actually a box of broken porcelain pieces arrived. Luckily Amazon's return policy is incredible


Ouch! Don't be put off though, the Sowden is easy & very repeatable...as long as you are patient.

I brew at 52-54g/l, preheat the smaller Sowdens (don't bother with the 1200g), brew water in 1st, then coffee (reasonably fine, but not into espresso territory), dunk the coffee (don't stir, just pat down at the surface) until tan foam on top and glimpses of the liquid beneath, cover & leave for 50-70mins.

Preheat cups, pour off 1st ~70-100ml of brew (oil) & discard, serve & drink.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

MWJB said:


> Ouch! Don't be put off though, the Sowden is easy & very repeatable...as long as you are patient.
> 
> I brew at 52-54g/l, preheat the smaller Sowdens (don't bother with the 1200g), brew water in 1st, then coffee (reasonably fine, but not into espresso territory), dunk the coffee (don't stir, just pat down at the surface) until tan foam on top and glimpses of the liquid beneath, cover & leave for 50-70mins.
> 
> Preheat cups, pour off 1st ~70-100ml of brew (oil) & discard, serve & drink.


Thanks for this what size Sowden are you using for 52-54g dose?

I've also found the last bit of the pour from the pot to be a bit sludgy.


----------



## MWJB

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks for this what size Sowden are you using for 52-54g dose?
> 
> I've also found the last bit of the pour from the pot to be a bit sludgy.


I leave the last bit in there, watch the spout as you pour if it's a white Sowden, you can see particles coming out & adjust/stop pour. Can't say I ever really get "sludge" in the cup, just a bit of dust, but you can taste its effect before you see/feel it.

That's 53-54g per litre, so ~66.0-66.5g to 1244g brew water, or 43.5-44.0g to 820g of brew water in my other pot. Dark roasted coffee I go a bit lighter, ~52g/l.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Not drunk any coffee this week as been poorly









Better now though so..

Los pomos washed caturra

Using a made up profile on the Vesuvius

Espresso - intense black treacle toffee super sweet , with just a hint of that acidity in the back ground .

Even pulled longish and at low pressure this still coats the mouth and is silky smooth.

In milk - toffee , caramel sweetness. Really nice but looses that bonkers treacley taste a bit.

Nom......


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Not drunk any coffee this week as been poorly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better now though so..
> 
> Los pomos washed caturra
> 
> Using a made up profile on the Vesuvius
> 
> Espresso - intense black treacle toffee super sweet , with just a hint of that acidity in the back ground .
> 
> Even pulled longish and at low pressure this still coats the mouth and is silky smooth.
> 
> In milk - toffee , caramel sweetness. Really nice but looses that bonkers treacley taste a bit.
> 
> Nom......


Sounds like it must have been serious!

Liked the treacle espresso's, thick and intense. However I also quite liked pulling the shot slightly coarser / longer at 32g from 18g. It seemed to open up more of the flavours.


----------



## drude

Excited about this week's IMM - these were the first Has Bean beans I bought, when they were on offer just before xmas last year. Killer espresso - probably the best espresso beans I've had from them.


----------



## Step21

drude said:


> Excited about this week's IMM - these were the first Has Bean beans I bought, when they were on offer just before xmas last year. Killer espresso - probably the best espresso beans I've had from them.


I don't have an espresso machine (yet!). Any tips on brewed with this bean?

I tried a long immersion brew in the Bonavita which came out with a very silky mouthfeel, slight toffeeness, sweetish and pleasant - but nothing exciting really.


----------



## drude

I'm sure somebody will try them brewed and be able to make some suggestions. For me these are only going to be drunk as espresso, a rarity for IMM


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> I don't have an espresso machine (yet!). Any tips on brewed with this bean?
> 
> I tried a long immersion brew in the Bonavita which came out with a very silky mouthfeel, slight toffeeness, sweetish and pleasant - but nothing exciting really.


How long a steep & what brew ratio?


----------



## Has Bean

Cachoeira makes us very happy indeed, its struggle to keep the guys off the espresso machines in the roastery! Personally think it makes a super filter coffee also.


----------



## MWJB

Guat. Finca San Sebastian 7g to 69g hot tap water (started off as cold tap water, heated in a kettle...not water from the hot tap) in the ibrik/cezve, coffee added to the water then on the hob set low until it does its thing, then filtered through a V60 ...I can see this becoming a "go to" brew method! Lovely.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> How long a steep & what brew ratio?


Brew ratio 14g/185ml. Method - put approx 100ml water in then add coffee then rest of water. Stir gently until all coffee saturated. Cover and steep for 15mins then draw down approx 2min 30secs. Grind is pretty fine (1.2 on the Hausgrind).

With other beans this has produced a lovely silky mouthfeel and a sweet coffee hitting most of the tasting notes (though it does tend to play down the acidity). With this one it's still producing a lovely silky mouthfeel but it's not that sweet which surprised me, especially given the tasting notes. Not huge on flavour either. But then the last two IMM's have been huge on flavour rum & raisin/treacle, so i'm missing that...

I've now tried this as an aeropress. Quite strong 15g/100ml on the same grind. Tried it both right way up and inverted and got a very sweet brew (much sweeter than the long immersion?) with a definite pleasant taste (i can't quite work out what it is - kind of what the beans smell like if you give them a good sniff!).

Also tried a long french press (22 min filtered via aeropress) 75ml per 100ml water on the same grind. Results were so so.

At the moment the strong aeropress brew is winning for me.


----------



## MWJB

I'd be concerned that with just 185g in the Bonavita, the temperature would drop fairly sharpish over 15mins? I tend to brew around max, at least 350g on the Bonavita & Clever. With my Lido1 (same burrs as Hausgrind) I'm at around 1/4 turn off burr rub.

Are you tasting before draw down in the Bonavita & before decanting in the French press?


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> I'd be concerned that with just 185g in the Bonavita, the temperature would drop fairly sharpish over 15mins? I tend to brew around max, at least 350g on the Bonavita & Clever. With my Lido1 (same burrs as Hausgrind) I'm at around 1/4 turn off burr rub.
> 
> Are you tasting before draw down in the Bonavita & before decanting in the French press?


Yes the temperature does drop more quickly with less liquid. However, by the end of the process (drawing down into a pre heated cup) the coffee is at an ideal drinking temp for me - i think it was high 60's C at beginning of draw down IIRC (I do heat up a wine bottle warmer in the microwave and place it round the Bonavita - doesn't quite fit but it does keep the temp up a bit). According to the knock info 1.2 on the Hausgrind is a coarse espresso grind. I have used this method with coarser grinds (on other beans) but preferred the results with this finer grind.

I don't tend to taste first. I did try it once but found that after draw down the taste was quite different (much better).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Has Bean said:


> Cachoeira makes us very happy indeed, its struggle to keep the guys off the espresso machines in the roastery! Personally think it makes a super filter coffee also.


Anyone into this for espresso yet ? Or all you all letting it rest to perfection


----------



## aphelion

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyone into this for espresso yet ? Or all you all letting it rest to perfection


I'm letting it rest till Monday..can't wait!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyone into this for espresso yet ? Or all you all letting it rest to perfection


Mines not turned up yet so out of temptations reach.


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyone into this for espresso yet ? Or all you all letting it rest to perfection


Pulled shots straight from roaster , awesome.

My IMM bag dialled in today, pretty coarse grind.

20g->39g->35 sec

nomity nom nom. Born for espresso this coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Pulled shots straight from roaster , awesome.
> 
> My IMM bag dialled in today, pretty coarse grind.
> 
> 20g->39g->35 sec
> 
> nomity nom nom. Born for espresso this coffee


Agree this is a coarser grind relative on the EK , it's like a medium plus grind but doesn't look overly dark as a roast


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Agree this is a coarser grind relative on the EK , it's like a medium plus grind but doesn't look overly dark as a roast


Typical Brasil Pulp'd nat


----------



## Nod

Hey.... The profile:

20g->39g->35 sec

Is this an EK type recipe or would you all aim for something similar with other grinders. I am currently more of an:

18g->28g->26-28 sec

This is really quite different so imagine would get quite a different taste. My recipe came from advice from a top quality cafe in London.. What do you think?


----------



## 2971

Given that a bag is 250g and that a shot is like 15-16g, I reckon I get about 15 or 16 shots out of a bag. I take about 3 or 4 to get dialled in, which is about a quarter of the bag. Just wondering if others are doing much better than me? I often feel like I'm only just getting used to the coffee when it's all gone.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Generally get there within 1 or 2 Max. Think this may be a function of the ek43 , I find it quite easy and quick to dial in.


----------



## garydyke1

Nod said:


> Hey.... The profile:
> 
> 20g->39g->35 sec
> 
> Is this an EK type recipe or would you all aim for something similar with other grinders. I am currently more of an:
> 
> 18g->28g->26-28 sec
> 
> This is really quite different so imagine would get quite a different taste. My recipe came from advice from a top quality cafe in London.. What do you think?


Different equipment - different recipe to optimise sweetness.

On the Mythos one/S40 combo at work was doing 18.5-19g-> 30g ->30 sec and it was tasting great


----------



## Nod

> Different equipment - different recipe to optimise sweetness. On the Mythos one/S40 combo at work was doing 18.5-19g-> 30g ->30 sec and it was tasting great


Thanks Gary.. I'll try both and compare...


----------



## Step21

First brew with this weeks IMM - El Salvador Finca Argentina Fincona 2 Tablon

Bonavita used as pourover - Initial impression was a salted butter/caramel taste which gave way to a sweet buttery taste with a hint of sweet lemon. The butteryness is always there but reduces a bit as the cup goes on whereas the lemon acidity increases to sweet and refreshing.

Nice. Way better as brewed than last weeks Brazilian IMHO.

All you espresso lovers still curing those Brazilian beans? Nobody seems to be drinking it? Mine's all gone.

Need to upgrade my descriptor of "nice" to delicious!

Absolutely lovely as a long immersion brew - very sweet, silky, buttery with only a hint of acidity. Lovely. It's incredibly well balanced - probably the best i've had in that regard so far. Doesn't have the crazy flavours of some of the earlier IMM's but none the worse for it

Loving this IMM stuff!


----------



## frustin

Step21 said:


> Nice. Way better as brewed than last weeks Brazilian IMHO.
> 
> All you espresso lovers still curing those Brazilian beans? Nobody seems to be drinking it? Mine's all gone.


I bought the Colombia Finca Los Pomos Washed Caturra this week. I have mine as americano with a bit of single cream. Hope it's ok, it was quite expensive and I bought more this month to see me over christmas.


----------



## jeebsy

COSTA RICA FINCA LA PIRA TARRAZU WASHED CATURRA

In the cup expect a bouquet of flowers, clean and floral, with a coffee blossom edge. There's a hint of toffee and sweet caramel, too, with a biting green apple acidity underneath. Crisp, clean, sweet and balanced

POW! Flowers. That's what I want my coffee to be like.


----------



## garydyke1

La Pira is a killer coffee, not cheap either. Lucky subscribers!


----------



## Beanosaurus

El Salvador Finca San Jose Red Washed Bourbon

I've been struggling to get a decent espresso out of it for all it promises, I've been dosing at 18g and yielded test outputs of 20g(rist.)/27g/30g/34g/36g and all have been well behaved sextractions but a little disappointing in the cup.

- Far from the tasting notes of "Cherry Cola on steroids".

Going to save the rest for brewed unless someone can enlighten me...









(Sorry shouldn't have posted this in here.)


----------



## garydyke1

Beanosaurus said:


> El Salvador Finca San Jose Red Washed Bourbon
> 
> I've been struggling to get a decent espresso out of it for all it promises, I've been dosing at 18g and yielded test outputs of 20g(rist.)/27g/30g/34g/36g and all have been well behaved sextractions but a little disappointing in the cup.
> 
> - Far from the tasting notes of "Cherry Cola on steroids".
> 
> Going to save the rest for brewed unless someone can enlighten me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry shouldn't have posted this in here.)


What shot times?


----------



## 2971

My IMM just landed on the doormat. Stephen Leighton is a genius. I am 10 years old again.


----------



## Mrboots2u

wintoid said:


> My IMM just landed on the doormat. Stephen Leighton is a genius. I am 10 years old again.


Goldent ticket ....?


----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> What shot times?


All around 28-31 seconds.


----------



## 2971

Mrboots2u said:


> Goldent ticket ....?


Yeah, I am in danger of becoming a Hasbean fanboy


----------



## Nimble Motionists

La Pirra in the chemex:

Way over-extracted (had Lido at French Press for the weekend at parents' and overshot when adjusting back for drip) at around 5 minutes but even still tasted really good. Looking forward to trying it with a coarser grind. Also got a golden ticket - very excited - then realised everyone seems to be getting them??


----------



## garydyke1

Nimble Motionists said:


> La Pirra in the chemex:
> 
> Way over-extracted (had Lido at French Press for the weekend at parents' and overshot when adjusting back for drip) at around 5 minutes but even still tasted really good. Looking forward to trying it with a coarser grind. Also got a golden ticket - very excited - then realised everyone seems to be getting them??


There aren't that many golden tickets but HB are keen to reward subscribers so the allocation to IMM'ers is generous ; )


----------



## Daren

What's the Golden Ticket all about?


----------



## garydyke1

Daren said:


> What's the Golden Ticket all about?


Invite-only special subscription for special special things


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> Invite-only special subscription for special special things


Yay! 6 lucky winners get taken round by Gary Wonker.


----------



## madaetihw

I got a golden ticket and signed up to the super special subscription today, looking forward to it!


----------



## Nimble Motionists

garydyke1 said:


> There aren't that many golden tickets but HB are keen to reward subscribers so the allocation to IMM'ers is generous ; )


Just got round to watching IMM - now I understand -


----------



## Finley

Just signed up to IMM, can't wait for my first one this week


----------



## drude

Just got a golden ticket. Looking forward to owning the company soon as long as I don't blow it by going for a swim in the coffee bean river


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mines turned up this evening.







I think I'm going the way of Mike TV.


----------



## Daren

garydyke1 said:


> Invite-only special subscription for special special things


Make me feel really miserable - tell us what special special things we're missing


----------



## Sctb78

Just interested, is an IMM sub worth it for someone who only makes espresso?


----------



## simonp

Sctb78 said:


> Just interested, is an IMM sub worth it for someone who only makes espresso?


That depends if you are the sort of person who enjoys single origin espresso and like to try new flavours. I did have a subscription for a while and used them both for espresso and brewed, only 1 was undrinkable in espresso for me. Steve does roast on the lighter side so some beans may be challenging if you prefer traditional darker smoother espresso.


----------



## Sctb78

Thanks for the info, I've been humming and hawing over getting a hasbean sub for a while now. Currently I'm trying Pact out and while the coffee is fine it's not really wowing me.


----------



## jeebsy

Sctb78 said:


> Just interested, is an IMM sub worth it for someone who only makes espresso?


What sort of flavours do you like? There's a lot more chocolate comes up than you'd probably think but also some fruitier stuff. Check the back catalogue here http://inmymug.com/episodes


----------



## Nod

I think IMM is excellent- I have had it for a couple of years and the coffee is consistently excellent.. It also works out cheap. Why not try the 3 month subscription to see how you get on... That what I did.


----------



## Sctb78

I think I'll do the 3 month thing. I've had a few orders of the espresso blend starter packs and enjoyed them all, especially Jabberwocky.


----------



## garydyke1

simonp said:


> That depends if you are the sort of person who enjoys single origin espresso and like to try new flavours. I did have a subscription for a while and used them both for espresso and brewed, only 1 was undrinkable in espresso for me. Steve does roast on the lighter side so some beans may be challenging if you prefer traditional darker smoother espresso.


Id say we roast on the medium side ; )


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm struggling with the latest IMM offering as an espresso. I've tried 18g doses, 28g out in 30 and 35secs

I've also tried 34g out in 30 and 35 secs. I can't seem to find a balanced sweet spot. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mrboots2u

This weeks or last weeks .....Costa Rican , or El Salvador ?


----------



## jeebsy

The flowery one? Tasting notes say brewed to me but haven't tried it as either yet


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> This weeks or last weeks .....Costa Rican , or El Salvador ?


Sorry mate.....Costa Rica.


----------



## garydyke1

La Pira is super bright. Unless you're running water with loads of calcium and buffer it might be a bit much. Definitely one for an EK ; )


----------



## garydyke1

The EK shots at home were 20g->42 in 26 secs, 400ppm water...amazing floral clarity , caramel , malic acidity and so so clean.. but probably of little use to you.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> La Pira is super bright. Unless you're running water with loads of calcium and buffer it might be a bit much. Definitely one for an EK ; )


Cheers Gary. Sounds like a job for "special **** water" and an excuse to buy an EK.









Brewed for these ones for me.


----------



## simonp

garydyke1 said:


> Id say we roast on the medium side ; )


I did say lightER not light


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers Gary. Sounds like a job for "special **** water" and an excuse to buy an EK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brewed for these ones for me.


I'll make you some 400ppm water if you want Clive? Can't say that it'll work for you as it goes against everything out there on water. That said, taste is king and I've tasted coffee brewed with the holy water and it tastes good


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> I've tasted coffee brewed with the holy water and it tastes good


Turned Lavazza into Foundry? cheers Spence


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> Turned Lavazza into Foundry? cheers Spence


More like Starbucks into Foundry!!! But yes, the nectar was sweet.


----------



## garydyke1

the 400ppm is pushing it. The filters should be giving us 250 ish, they need changing. Still tastes way better than Volvic on its own though.

I like a 75/25% mix of 400ppm/volvic personally


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> the 400ppm is pushing it. The filters should be giving us 250 ish, they need changing. Still tastes way better than Volvic on its own though.
> 
> I like a 75/25% mix of 400ppm/volvic personally


I used to like volvic but that was before I had a chemex. IMHO it doesn't do so well here. You can get away with it in espresso but the tds is low so you may lose body.

Mixing sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fincona 2 tablon ( el Salvador ) last weeks IMM still.

Coming into it own as espresso with a balance of typical el Sal chocolate and sweetness but also nice tones of acidity in there to keep it interesting through the spro...

In milk - the added sweetness of the milk kills that acidity and it becomes a pleasing chocolate , caramel capo. Nice if unspectacular in milk.

Better as espresso, will be going in the sodden for work today


----------



## jeebsy

This week's sounds a goodie. Love a strawberry milkshake


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> This week's sounds a goodie. Love a strawberry milkshake


Arghhhhhh which week , this week , the one that hasn't come ...be more specific , I'm easily confused


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Arghhhhhh which week , this week , the one that hasn't come ...be more specific , I'm easily confused


The one that should arrive tomorrow


----------



## Mrboots2u

El Salvador - finca 2 Tablon .

In sowden -

3/4 turn off zero with the hausgrind

23-24 g coffee

400 g ish water just off boil .

Preheated sowden . 50 minute steep

Get that citric like notes at the front with the brewed then balanced with that lovely El Salvador sweetness and typical coffee like notes ...

Different to the spro this morning where it was the choc and caramel up front then the lemon citric notes ( still balanced ) .

Nice brew


----------



## Has Bean

We spoil you muggers


----------



## Step21

Costa Rica La Pira washed caturra

Had quite a few brews with this with Bonavita used as pourover , Bonavita Immersion & aeropress

The best so far has been with the aeropress- Initial taste is as the aroma - somewhat floral (notes say coffee blossom but i've no idea), fruity with just a touch of sweet acidity. Lots of sweet caramel which goes well with the fruitiness. Little bit of acidity at bottom of cup as cools.

Even with a fair bit of experimentation with grind and temperature, i'm surprised by the low acidity/high sweetness in all the brews. Some of the brews (especially aeropress) have been very sweet. Having watched the IMM video i was expecting some biting acidity. Probably needs more tweaking...

Makes a lovely cup.

Next weeks IMM sounds extra exciting!


----------



## 2971

Finca La Pira - I'm not really someone who believes all these tasting notes. Perhaps I'm just too early on my coffee journey to have the developed palate, but usually I find descriptions other than chocolatey or caramel/toffee to be wide of the mark. This is an exception though, or perhaps I've turned a corner in my process or my palate. Apples! I can taste bloomin' apples in this stuff. I find this really strange hehe! I'm drinking it in cortados, and you would think that apple and milk don't go together, but this works really well.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

First bag of IMM delivered by postie this afternoon whilst I was rumaging through the garage loft trying to find the Christmas decorations and muttering under my breath whilst Mrs Systemic was keeping warm and toasty indoors. Mood changed when I saw it was Finca La Ilusion - one of my favourite beans of 2014.


----------



## garydyke1

el-salvador-finca-argentina-fincona-2-tablon-washed-bourbon

Its real weird to have spent a couple of days with the man who grew the coffee, anyway...

EK'spro 20g >42.5g >33 sec. 94c. 60% roastery water 40% volvic in the tank. 250ppm ish

I hate it when I absolutely nail an extraction and taste everything written on the notes & its towards the end of the bag.

Really zesty and pithy , background textbook El Salv chocolate sweetness. Clean. Theres an Escocia vibe about this (albeit not quite as classy).

Laura enjoyed this as chemex, surprised she had more than a couple of sips (she's not a fan of filter coffee due to the caffeine hit)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finca la Pira

Espresso - get a lovely first taste of caramel sweetness , then that Appleness/ green grape sharpness after . Delicious . Don't know what coffee blossom or floral tastes of , but I do get a mental picture of flowers , floral , about the spro ..

In milk - just a stonking sweet caramel capp , the Apple dies away , milk enhances the sweetness . Lovely ...


----------



## Mrboots2u

FINCA LA PIRA

Espresso - wow this is super bright and apply/grape - i don't mind it , but i can see how if not able to be pulled at high extractions yields or slightly under the brightness would really dominate it ...

Where its best so far is in milk , where the sweetness balances out the tartness and makes it in to a splendid milk drink and very glugable....


----------



## Step21

Mrboots2u said:


> FINCA LA PIRA
> 
> Espresso - wow this is super bright and apply/grape - i don't mind it , but i can see how if not able to be pulled at high extractions yields or slightly under the brightness would really dominate it ...
> 
> Where its best so far is in milk , where the sweetness balances out the tartness and makes it in to a splendid milk drink and very glugable....


Did you try this one brewed? My brews were all lovely caramel/toffee apple sweet - but i couldn't get the sharpness at all


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> Did you try this one brewed? My brews were all lovely caramel/toffee apple sweet - but i couldn't get the sharpness at all


Your timing is perfect just off to make one !


----------



## Step21

Finca La Ilusion

If someone had told me a few weeks ago that you could get a coffee that tasted of strawberries i'd honestly not have believed it. This coffee is amazing! Just saw the amazing price too. Thanks Hasbean for this early Xmas pressie:good:.

Brewed - It reminds of those little wild strawberries that grow like weeds in my garden but have an exquisite flavour. In the aeropress it was more strawberry milkshake.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> Did you try this one brewed? My brews were all lovely caramel/toffee apple sweet - but i couldn't get the sharpness at all


Made a total balls of the chemex last night.... Under extracted city...

Will try in the sowden today.

This morning took the dose down a little -17g extracted 40 out.

Espresso - sweeter and less bright, nice green apple acidify still there but really drinkable

In milk - sweet caramel chocolate powers tbro. Lovely


----------



## 2971

Finca La Ilusion

Yes, I'm getting the strawberries! I think I must be starting to understand tasting notes finally. I don't get the licorice at all though.

I actually think it's fine that this is a more expensive coffee. I don't want to drink it day-in and day-out. It's more of an occasional treat.

I've tried it as a cortado which was great, and in the Sowden. Not sure about this Sowden business yet, so I won't comment, except to say that the flavours were pronounced and almost fizzy with a 50 min steep and 28g in 500ml.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I haven't tried this Finca La Ilusion yet. Is it one for the milk based espresso? What's it like brewed?

Sorry have just read some notes further up. Doh!


----------



## MWJB

wintoid said:


> Finca La Ilusion
> 
> Yes, I'm getting the strawberries! I think I must be starting to understand tasting notes finally. I don't get the licorice at all though.
> 
> I actually think it's fine that this is a more expensive coffee. I don't want to drink it day-in and day-out. It's more of an occasional treat.
> 
> I've tried it as a cortado which was great, and in the Sowden. Not sure about this Sowden business yet, so I won't comment, except to say that the flavours were pronounced and almost fizzy with a 50 min steep and 28g in 500ml.


You're brewing at too high a ratio in the Sowden, try 53.3g/l and fine drip grind, don't pour until sweet & juicy (after skimming/pouring off the oil).


----------



## jeebsy

I never skim/pour, will this be affecting taste?


----------



## MWJB

jeebsy said:


> I never skim/pour, will this be affecting taste?


If you like what you are getting, no reason to change, but the oils that collect at the surface tend to blunt the flavour, I discard the first 1/3 cup. Next time you do a brew pour the first 1/3 cup out (it will probably be a khaki, olive green colour & taste like burnt wood), pour a full cup & then pour another 1/3 cup out and compare the two 1/3 cups? The oils will add mouthfeel, some may like that.


----------



## jeebsy

I find ny sowdens a little lacklustre but pouring a third of a 350ml-ish brew seems slightly wasteful. Will try it though, got one due about 10am...


----------



## 2971

MWJB said:


> You're brewing at too high a ratio in the Sowden, try 53.3g/l and fine drip grind, don't pour until sweet & juicy (after skimming/pouring off the oil).


Really? Cool, I will try that. You seem to be the Sowden guru, and I thought I got the 56g/l formula from one of your posts, but perhaps your brews have evolved since then? Also, I was grinding fairly coarse, so I'll tighten it up.


----------



## MWJB

jeebsy said:


> I find ny sowdens a little lacklustre but pouring a third of a 350ml-ish brew seems slightly wasteful. Will try it though, got one due about 10am...


Sorry, just discard the first 1/3 of a cup, say the first 70g? Just enough so that you are getting clearer coffee, not oil. The difference should be quite distinct when you compare them (you can drink the latter 1/3 of a cup, just compare it to the 1st one before you do, as an excercise).

I do the same with French press.

Drinking a whole mug of blunt tasting, uninspiring coffee that would otherwise be knockout, strikes me as a worst waste?


----------



## jeebsy

MWJB said:


> Sorry, just discard the first 1/3 of a cup, say the first 70g? Just enough so that you are getting clearer coffee, not oil. The difference should be quite distinct when you compare them (you can drink the latter 1/3 of a cup, just compare it to the 1st one before you do, as an excercise).
> 
> I do the same with French press.
> 
> Drinking a whole mug of blunt tasting, uninspiring coffee that would otherwise be knockout, strikes me as a worst waste?


Ah, OK. I poured maybe a third of the brew out there and it did taste different to the rest but maybe rushed it slightly. Roll on the 1.30pm brew!


----------



## MWJB

wintoid said:


> I thought I got the 56g/l formula from one of your posts, but perhaps your brews have evolved since then?


We live & learn... I'm usually around 53.3g/l these days, doesn't sound like a big difference but going significantly stronger can hold you back by ~1% extraction yield...usually into a flat spot. You can go stronger & shorter still if you like your coffee brighter. I'm looking for sweetness.


----------



## 2971

MWJB said:


> We live & learn... I'm usually around 53.3g/l these days, doesn't sound like a big difference but going significantly stronger can hold you back by ~1% extraction yield...usually into a flat spot. You can go stronger & shorter still if you like your coffee brighter. I'm looking for sweetness.


Thanks, I'm going to try that now. Tightened up the Rosco Mini a little but I think I'm probably still a bit coarse. 50 minutes and counting


----------



## MWJB

Just had my 3rd Sowden of Finca La Pira this week, Monday's was very floral (jasmine) & tea-like? Huge bloom. Went a bit finer for Tuesday's - seemed like a better extraction, still floral, but with better body, more balanced with the apple type flavour. Today's seemed noticeably less gassy in the pot, wetted much more easily, more of the toffee/caramel & sweetness, floral hints, gentle green apple acidity, nice balance.

Definitely grown on me over the week.

Finca La Illusion yesterday in the Clever (V1) via Porlex (7clicks) at my parent's - Hit the ground running with choc & strawberries! Heaven.


----------



## Step21

wintoid said:


> Finca La Ilusion
> 
> Yes, I'm getting the strawberries! I think I must be starting to understand tasting notes finally. I don't get the licorice at all though.


If you sniff the whole beans in the bag or after it's ground you can smell the strawberry flavour without tasting it. This mornings aeropress (i went finer) was not so sweet but the strawberry does give way to a spicy liquorice type finish. I don't find it an overtly liquorice taste (to me it's very slightly medicinal? In a good way though. Memories of some cough sweetie i must have tasted at some time...)

I like how these flavour nuances of a bean seem to dredge out old memories of having tasted something similar in the past. Sometimes it's the opposite and it's just a taste i've never encountered and don't have the vocab to express it. I don't always get the all the tasting notes and rarely all in the same cup, but that will mostly be down to flaws in my technique.

With the Hasbean IMM beans i'm confident that the tasting notes are in the beans. Just not so confident that i can bring them out. I'm prepared to put in plenty of practice though!


----------



## Step21

jeebsy said:


> I find ny sowdens a little lacklustre but pouring a third of a 350ml-ish brew seems slightly wasteful. Will try it though, got one due about 10am...


I find it difficult to even contemplate throwing away any part of a brew! Hard to change the habit of a lifetime. I must be the stereotypical tight scotsman!


----------



## jeebsy

Step21 said:


> I find it difficult to even contemplate throwing away any part of a brew! Hard to change the habit of a lifetime. I must be the stereotypical tight scotsman!


Definitely a jock thing then. I'll probably still drink the first wee bit...


----------



## Step21

jeebsy said:


> Definitely a jock thing then. I'll probably still drink the first wee bit...


No probablies. You know you will!

I was advised on a previous thread to split a brew into different cups for beginning/middle/end to taste the difference. I still haven't done it. This should be easy to do as i'm not going to waste anything BUT still... It must be a mindset thing. I AM going to do it. I AM. But not with La Ilusion at £15 a bag! A new year resolution required.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> Did you try this one brewed? My brews were all lovely caramel/toffee apple sweet - but i couldn't get the sharpness at all


Sowden at work today

toffee apple

lovely...


----------



## Mrboots2u

anyone into the finca la illusion for espresso yet? Dying to try it , but recent beans have certainly benefitted from 7 days rest ( IMHO only ) .

I can hear it from the cupboard of coffee calling me

" strawberry milkshake , strawberry milkshake ".....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Also did the V60 out for the first time in months last might , as had previously run out of filters and not replaced them.

I consider myself a bit of brewed noob a, so was pretty happy when i got a delicious V60 out of the Ek and the Finca La Pira last night .....

Hurrah !!!

Oh taste wise , caramel with green apple grape like finish.. nice

Recipe wise

12g perger style , 200g water in - 50 g bloom - 50 g at 30 seconds , 100 g at one minute .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Chuffed to see this as the first bag in my IMM subs. Brewed it in a Chemex this morning - huge flavours with a finish that goes on for ages. Outstanding.


----------



## MWJB

Finca la Ilusion - Getting more cherry type notes than strawberry today in the Sowden.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Finca la Ilusion - Getting more cherry type notes than strawberry today in the Sowden.


Couldn't resist

V60 , over extracted at 24%









Aroma massive strawberries...

Taste - yeah got strawberries , bit of booze in there , bit bitter and overly intense also ( my fault TDS 1.48 )

Espresso

Longer extraction 17.2>46

taste - espresso strawberries bit of blueberry , bit of gin?

in Milk - yep strawberry milkshake

Thinks this needs couple days more for espresso based extraction, taste will get even better , in milk this is gonna be knockout capps

... Will try and so a better v60 later ...


----------



## garydyke1

''in milk this is gonna be knockout capps''

WBC winning caps to be exact ; )


----------



## Geordie Boy

Finca la Ilusion

Love the smell when opening the bag on this one. Really get a whiff of Strawberry natural.

28g, 450ml, 4:30, 4-6 Chemex

Milk chocolate strawberry on the sip but that strawberry keeps coming back in waves on the after taste. Looking forward to trying this in milk now


----------



## Geordie Boy

Oh yeah in milk this is good. Funky strawberry milkshake.

Was a bit loose on the grind so reduced the pressure mid pour to slow it down so there's definitely room for improvement still


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have been trying the Finca LA Ilusion. Great in milk, sweet strawberry milkshake.

I've played about with it as espresso. With my set up 18g in 32g out in 35 secs gets the best results so far. There's still a bit too much intense strawberry for me as a straight spro, but if I add the same vol of hot water it tastes great. Loses the funk but keeps the black pepper and the velvet texture.

Anyone else got good results for straight spro?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Word on the street is......to try illusion in a Sowdens.

I believe you put water into Sowdens first

Grind as fine as you can.

Tip in grinds and gently push under.

Leave for 40 mins.

Pour away first 60ml and leave last "seedy" bit in pot.

Am I in the right ball park?

I was aiming for 15g dose....any recommendations?

Calling all Brewers....


----------



## MWJB

urbanbumpkin said:


> Word on the street is......to try illusion in a Sowdens.
> 
> I believe you put water into Sowdens first
> 
> Grind as fine as you can.
> 
> Tip in grinds and gently push under.
> 
> Leave for 40 mins.
> 
> Pour away first 60ml and leave last "seedy" bit in pot.
> 
> Am I in the right ball park?
> 
> I was aiming for 15g dose....any recommendations?
> 
> Calling all Brewers....


As fine as you can before the sweetness flattens off or you notice significant silt. This may be on the border between espresso & fine drip, up to medium drip, grind & grinder will dictate brew time (for the same coffee & brew ratio).

15g would be around 281g brew water, might be OK in a 400g pot?...I'd ideally work backwards from the pot capacity? Preheat a small pot & significantly fill it, if not all the way up? 21.5g in a 400g pot? Boots has been brewing at 22-23:400 & reporting favourable brews.


----------



## Mrboots2u

2/3 turn of zero on the hausgrind. 22-23g about 390-400 ml water. All this is done at work so sloppy details. Will be making and measuring at home over Xmas as well...... When right soooooooo sweet and fruty


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Illusion has been ring fenced for Xmas brew. I've got the small sized Sowdens, think it the 380-400ml size (I think)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> 2/3 turn of zero on the hausgrind. 22-23g about 390-400 ml water. All this is done at work so sloppy details. Will be making and measuring at home over Xmas as well...... When right soooooooo sweet and fruty


Have only Porlex or SJ to compare to


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Have only Porlex or SJ to compare to


Ok when using the has for espresso it was at 3/4-1 of a turn turn for comparison....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fina La Illusion

Espresso - less funk and intense this morning more sweet and smooth - extra rest ? increased brew ratio ( 18>45 )

Yesterday i used this coffee for guests at the house for capps. ( i know i give them the good stuff )

Thought it might be not enough of a coffee - coffee for them, but no , straight back for another capp in 10 mins ..

" This coffee is nice, different and sweet , and I'm not sure how or why its different , but it is and I like it, make me another one please "

Coffee that tastes of strawberry milkshake , are the non obsessive, chain drinking public public ready for it ..God damm right they are ( if its made half decently ) ... unfortunately for me , i have less of it left now ....

I do have other Has Bean goodies to keep me going over Xmas though .....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Cheers dude. So Ill go a bit tighter than my finest espresso setting


----------



## Mrboots2u

this weeks IMM

spot the ****.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Excellent!!


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Cracked open the Christmas Espresso blend this morning (L-O-V-E-D La Pirra - put La Illusion on hold for a bit as found it too much when too fresh last time I had it). Hurried Chemex before work (manflu - desperate need of coffee to see me through the day), chucked it in a travel mug (the cheap and nasty kind that imputes a rubbery flavour to drinks) and despite all that an incredible cup of brewed coffee. Brewed another chemex just now to make sure it wasn't a fluke - huge menthol blackcurrant thing - generic choc sweetness in the background but it's the menthol-y blackcurrant that punches through the whole thing. I think this might all go as brewed (tried a flat white just now - perhaps too fresh for it - and it was nice but just nice).


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> Word on the street is......to try illusion in a Sowdens.
> 
> I believe you put water into Sowdens first
> 
> I was aiming for 15g dose....any recommendations?
> 
> Calling all Brewers....





MWJB said:


> I'd ideally work backwards from the pot capacity? Preheat a small pot & significantly fill it, if not all the way up? 21.5g in a 400g pot? Boots has been brewing at 22-23:400 & reporting favourable brews.


That's the easiest way rather than trying to eyeball roughly where a 15g dose should be filled up to....the max line is 400g so 21-22 coffee is about right. Yes it uses a wee bit more but it's worth it for the repeatability


----------



## jeebsy

I got debited for IMM today but if the roastery is closed for ~10 days how's this going to work?


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> I got debited for IMM today but if the roastery is closed for ~10 days how's this going to work?


All the IMM's got shipped today mate


----------



## jeebsy

Ah cool, I thought the Christmas espresso was the last of the year


----------



## garydyke1

You need to save the xmas filter for Jan ; )

I love the xmas filter blend as espresso.....and the xmas espresso as filter......

But I say this every year


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finca la illusion

Nom

Pretty full on fruit strawberry , boozey espresso this morning , eye poppingly refreshing


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Plus one for that - La Ilusion is an amazing coffee - great as an espresso and through milk but unsurpassed as pour over - boozy strawberry giving way, as it cools, to a wonderful milk chocolate mouth feel.


----------



## garydyke1

For me La Ilusion was much bigger on sweet liquorice this year, even in milk we felt it was an ''all-sorts-shake''. That said the Costa Rica Salitra Geisha natural surpasses it for amazing aniseed IMO, although that wont be an IMM !


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> For me La Ilusion was much bigger on sweet liquorice this year, even in milk we felt it was an ''all-sorts-shake''. That said the Costa Rica Salitra Geisha natural surpasses it for amazing aniseed IMO, although that wont be an IMM !


Thats what I'm tasting on the finish .....liquorice!


----------



## Step21

Nimble Motionists said:


> Cracked open the Christmas Espresso blend this morning (L-O-V-E-D La Pirra - put La Illusion on hold for a bit as found it too much when too fresh last time I had it). Hurried Chemex before work (manflu - desperate need of coffee to see me through the day), chucked it in a travel mug (the cheap and nasty kind that imputes a rubbery flavour to drinks) and despite all that an incredible cup of brewed coffee. Brewed another chemex just now to make sure it wasn't a fluke - huge menthol blackcurrant thing - generic choc sweetness in the background but it's the menthol-y blackcurrant that punches through the whole thing. I think this might all go as brewed (tried a flat white just now - perhaps too fresh for it - and it was nice but just nice).


Tried this today as a pourover using the Bonavita Immersion brewer. I found it just hinted at the blackcurrant with that lovely light and sweet chocolately background. Really surprised by this as i wasn't expecting much brewed from an espresso blend. Lovely.

I understand Santa might have a chemex in his sack for me, so i hope to try that out very soon and see if the blackcurrant comes through a bit more.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finca La Illusion - V60 Perger Style

Bit over extracted 24% ( need to go coarser )

New temp kettle really makes brewing a breeze

Bit strong ( tds 1.6 )

Still a lot of fruit and strawberry in there, bitter on the finish . Still drinkable ....


----------



## Step21

First go on the chemex - tried to follow the Systemic Kid's video. Many thanks indeed for posting that SK. Invaluable.

Xmas espresso blend, 30g/500ml. Total brew time 5min 20sec, so way over the target time as i understand it. Used a 1.9 grind on the Hausgrind but looks like i need to go coarser.

Came out overcooked but still drinkable. Flavours were muddy and no blackcurrant notes.

My spent grind bed was not flat but convex with a marked "hill" in the middle - so it looks like i need to be more careful with the pours.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Finally got stuck into the bag of the Costa Rican Finca la Pira from a few weeks ago. Absolutely knockout flat whites. Didn't get much of the flowers (most likely had disappeared) but it was full on sweet caramel and toffee. One of the best of the year for me


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Steph, when you've added the final pour into the grinds, take the Chemex off the scales and tap it down on the worktop firmly but not excessively and give it a stir to get the grinds swirling gently as it draws down. The tap seems to help produce a flatter bed. Must credit Callum for this - picked this up from him at the Foundry day back in September. Happy memories


----------



## garydyke1

You could also let the grind do the work and taking the pouring variable out . Find a grind setting where adding all the water in one go (after the bloom) leaves you with a desirable draw-down time, then taste and adjust grind as needed. I have been favouring this method (albeit with ideal brewing water) recently to remove the faff, and getting really really good cups.


----------



## Step21

The Systemic Kid said:


> Steph, when you've added the final pour into the grinds, take the Chemex off the scales and tap it down on the worktop firmly but not excessively and give it a stir to get the grinds swirling gently as it draws down. The tap seems to help produce a flatter bed. Must credit Callum for this - picked this up from him at the Foundry day back in September. Happy memories


Thanks. I did give it a stir on drawdown but forgot to tap it down. I always do this with the Bonavita and always end up with a flat bed- but it never occurred to me to do that with the chemex. Too many new things to concentrate on all at once for a numpty! I've now written it all down in a coherent fashion ready to go for later today.


----------



## Step21

garydyke1 said:


> You could also let the grind do the work and taking the pouring variable out . Find a grind setting where adding all the water in one go (after the bloom) leaves you with a desirable draw-down time, then taste and adjust grind as needed. I have been favouring this method (albeit with ideal brewing water) recently to remove the faff, and getting really really good cups.


Does not pouring change the length of the brew time by much?

What would be a good ballpark drawdown time to aim for in the first instance for 30g/500ml? 3mins maybe?


----------



## garydyke1

Step21 said:


> Does not pouring change the length of the brew time by much?
> 
> What would be a good ballpark drawdown time to aim for in the first instance for 30g/500ml? 3mins maybe?


Depends on what water and grinder you're using. You'll be grinding finer than a multiple/pulse pour method

The water at the roastery and the Uber grinder - 4 mins

75% roastery and 25% volvic and the EK - 4.5-5 mins

Aim to have all the water in by 2 mins, and stir the grinds thoroughly with the pour itself, finishing around the outside to wash any high and dry grinds down before you let gravity do its job.


----------



## Step21

garydyke1 said:


> Depends on what water and grinder you're using. You'll be grinding finer than a multiple/pulse pour method
> 
> The water at the roastery and the Uber grinder - 4 mins
> 
> 75% roastery and 25% volvic and the EK - 4.5-5 mins
> 
> Aim to have all the water in by 2 mins, and stir the grinds thoroughly with the pour itself, finishing around the outside to wash any high and dry grinds down before you let gravity do its job.


Thanks Gary. Are the 4 or 4.5 - 5 min times you mention above the timings for the whole brew? (including the 2 mins to get all the water in). I like the seeming simplicity of this method -less to go wrong.

I set out to try another chemex today but was scuppered by my own stupidity. I mistakenly set the Hausgrind to a full turn finer than intended so ended up with 30g of espresso grind...


----------



## garydyke1

Step21 said:


> Thanks Gary. Are the 4 or 4.5 - 5 min times you mention above the timings for the whole brew? (including the 2 mins to get all the water in).


Yes , whole brew from the very moment water is first added for the bloom. Its important to get full saturation for the bloom, you may want to churn it up with a spoon etc


----------



## Nod

Just to pitch in... Finca La Illusion is definitely as last gasp entry into my top coffees of the year...


----------



## Nod

Delicious as espresso and flat white... Just strawberry heaven... Yum....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just drinking La Illusion as a v60 at moment ...intense sweet strawberry


----------



## Steve7

I was disappointed with it for drip....

i li have had so much better.


----------



## MWJB

Steve7 said:


> I was disappointed with it for drip....
> 
> i li have had so much better.


Wow, I'm sure we'd all be very interested in hearing what was "so much better", given the number of folk suggesting la Ilusion was a favourite IMM bean in 2014?

What is your drip method? Perhaps it's just not getting the best out of the bean?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Steve7 said:


> I was disappointed with it for drip....
> 
> i li have had so much better.


Clearly your method, sadly - La Ilusion is brilliant as espresso, flat whites and pour over.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

MWJB said:


> Wow, I'm sure we'd all be very interested in hearing what was "so much better", given the number of folk suggesting la Ilusion was a favourite IMM bean in 2014?
> 
> What is your drip method? Perhaps it's just not getting the best out of the bean?


Perhaps just not a fan of natural process? User error is possible but sometimes it's just personal tastes. I preferred La Pirra and the Guatemala San Sebastian Washed to the La Ilusion.


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Wow, I'm sure we'd all be very interested in hearing what was "so much better", given the number of folk suggesting la Ilusion was a favourite IMM bean in 2014?
> 
> What is your drip method? Perhaps it's just not getting the best out of the bean?


Yeah so many better coffees than a 98 point WBC winning coffee , ahem


----------



## garydyke1

Nimble Motionists said:


> Perhaps just not a fan of natural process? User error is possible but sometimes it's just personal tastes. I preferred La Pirra and the Guatemala San Sebastian Washed to the La Ilusion.


Saying there is ''better'' isn't the same as saying ''I liked other stuff more''


----------



## MWJB

Last of the La Ilusion in the PID'd enamel Ibrik (inspired by Step21's post in the "What's in your cup..." thread), but more of a Turkish inspired Euro coffee?

15.78g of coffee at 0.5 turn on Lido1. 247g of Volvic, boiled in a kettle then weighed into the ibrik, coffee in & wetted, then put on a low heat (slurry at 78C), let the temp come up to 92C, without foaming, then filtered through a white Filtra #2 paper (takes ages, may stick the Filtra paper in a V60 next time) - sweet, hot, strawberry drink! Delicious, quick & ridiculously easy.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last of the Illusion

In the magic teapot

0.6 turn in the hausgrind

23g - 380 water ( volvic added at 98 deg form the kettle )

Steeped for 50 minutes

Filtered thro a chemex paper ... ( for a laugh )

Strawberry , sweet, clean .


----------



## garydyke1

Such a well cared-for naturally processed coffee, with the right brewing approach you almost forget the funk


----------



## Nimble Motionists

garydyke1 said:


> Such a well cared-for naturally processed coffee, with the right brewing approach you almost forget the funk


I'm getting better results with this from the Kalita than I was with Chemex or in espresso. Any ideas what process the 2011/2012 batches were? I had a look at the Hasbean archive and can't find any mention of process method.


----------



## garydyke1

Nimble Motionists said:


> I'm getting better results with this from the Kalita than I was with Chemex or in espresso. Any ideas what process the 2011/2012 batches were? I had a look at the Hasbean archive and can't find any mention of process method.


Dunno buddy, before my time.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried La Ilusion as a straight espresso. Not dialled in 100% 18g=>30g in 36 secs but completely different compared to the shots I was doing 10 days ago. Toned down on the strawberry, but the dark sweet liquorice Booze coming through massively.

I was going to do it as a flat white but glugged as a straight spro instead.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Into the Christmas Espresso Blend as errr. Espresso and Milk

Espresso - Sweet from the chocolate notes , just enough Kenyan to give it the blackcurrant hits

Milk - Niceee cuts though lovely and sweet and balanced


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Found the same with the xmas blend. Sweet and chocolate as espresso. Sweet caramel in milk.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xmas Filter Blend in the chemex

At room temp nice balance of the brightness of the kenyan with some sweeter notes in there to finish ....

Xmas Espresso Blend

Pulled two shots into WBC competition sized Capps . Quite tight pours for the EK too. Got plenty of fruit on the nose , with milk , malty sweet , hint of spice this time ...Nomety


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Xmas Espresso Blend
> 
> Pulled two shots into WBC competition sized Capps . Quite tight pours for the EK too. Got plenty of fruit on the nose , with milk , malty sweet , hint of spice this time ...Nomety


I'm getting a nice Christmas spice off it too now I'm back on the EK. Couldn't get it off the HG one


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Last of the La Ilusion in the PID'd enamel Ibrik (inspired by Step21's post in the "What's in your cup..." thread), but more of a Turkish inspired Euro coffee?
> 
> 15.78g of coffee at 0.5 turn on Lido1. 247g of Volvic, boiled in a kettle then weighed into the ibrik, coffee in & wetted, then put on a low heat (slurry at 78C), let the temp come up to 92C, without foaming, then filtered through a white Filtra #2 paper (takes ages, may stick the Filtra paper in a V60 next time) - sweet, hot, strawberry drink! Delicious, quick & ridiculously easy.


That's an interesting ratio 15.78/247ml!

I've now tried a couple of ibriks with the La Ilusion - both delicious.

First one - i copied the above but dosing 9g/110ml and filtering via aeropress. Really brought out a huge strawberry taste and nearer to a tarter cherry on the finish. A tad of bitterness maybe but still lovely.

2nd - 9g/103ml with slightly coarser grind and letting the bubbles rise. This really changes the nature of the mouthfeel - now it's the texture & taste of a velevt choc strawberry shake. The strawberry is not as prominent and it's sweet with no bitterness.

I'd like a cross between the 2. So tomorrow i plan to decant half the brew before bubbling and let the other half rise and see what happens.


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> That's an interesting ratio 15.78/247ml!.


Ha ha, it sounds very precise, but it was just what I got on the scales when I weighed...was aiming broadly at 65g/l. Figured it was close enough for rock'n'roll!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Following in from Garys Post on he boffin thread ..attempting his no faff process

Down one notch in the Ek for the xmas filter

Chemex 500g > 30g

At room temp really nice and balanced , the kenya shines bright as lemon but now balanced with that sweetness from the choco notes

really enjoyed that cup !


----------



## Step21

I'm still trying the Xmas espresso on the chemex but have yet to strike lucky.

Brew 1 - Following The Systemic Kids video instructions i thought i'd nailed it. Everything was bang on. 4 mins exactly, fairly coarse grind, flat bed. But it tasted way overextracted and bitter.

So i thought i'd try Gary's simpler one pour technique which he outlined a few posts back (and is now in the hands of the boffins! Water in seems to have gone down to 1.45 from 2mins?)

Brew 2 - Ground finer and reduced dose to 29g/500ml. All water in by 2 mins stirring as we go, no grinds high & dry. Total time 4min 15sec. Tasted better, some clarity to the flavours but still not sweet and a little bitter.

Brew 3 - Finer again. Same dose. Tastes better. More clarity (hints of blackcurrant just coming through) but still not sweet enough. Total brew time 4min35sec.

I've only enough for one last brew so i'll go finer again and hope for a result.

Incidently, when for the first brew with a new bean in the chemex do you generally go with the grind setting that gave best results on the last bean? Assuming same grinder/water/technique/dosage etc... Is there much variation in grind between different beans to hit the sweet spot? Wishfull thinking says the answer is no!


----------



## garydyke1

Step21 said:


> Water in seems to have gone down to 1.45 from 2mins?)


Hey we are all learning and evolving ; )


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried La Ilusion again in the Sowden but at work using the Maestro Plus on its finest setting. 23g => 400g of water 40min steep. Mega strawberry, not quite a sweet as it was with the SJ but much stronger on the berrys. Really nice though


----------



## Step21

garydyke1 said:


> Hey we are all learning and evolving ; )


Problem is i can't keep up. I'd just finished carving those last instructions on my stone tablet!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Last 3 shots of the la Ilusion this morning. 1st straight espresso. 18=>35g in 30 secs. Sweet rich fruits and liquorice. Not too much funk, Fantastic.

The other 2 were flat whites, malty berry sweetness cut through rather well.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xmas Filter - 30g coffee 500g water

Method - Allinatonce tm - gdyke

Grinder - Hausgrind 1.5 turns off zero

Kettle 95 degrees

Bloom 70g water till 30 seconds ( stirred 4 times ) , all water in at steady pour finished at 1 minute 35 seconds ( time starts at bloom water added ) , then leave to drain

Still getting the hang on the pour all in one, some high and dry grounds in the bed....

Balanced lemon fruit and sweet ( EY 19.5% ) good strength and mouthfeel , creamy but not weak .....

Not a bad starting point for those with this and the hand grinder if your gonna go **** method...

Edit suggest you perhaps back the grind off a little as i suspect a more even extraction and bed than mine can be achieved by someone who isnt as cack handed as me...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xmas espresso blend in milk ... going christmas cake on me now........


----------



## Step21

Mrboots2u said:


> Xmas Filter - 30g coffee 500g water
> 
> Method - Allinatonce tm - gdyke
> 
> Grinder - Hausgrind 1.5 turns off zero
> 
> Kettle 95 degrees
> 
> Bloom 70g water till 30 seconds ( stirred 4 times ) , all water in at steady pour finished at 1 minute 35 seconds ( time starts at bloom water added ) , then leave to drain
> 
> Still getting the hang on the pour all in one, some high and dry grounds in the bed....
> 
> Balanced lemon fruit and sweet ( EY 19.5% ) good strength and mouthfeel , creamy but not weak .....
> 
> Not a bad starting point for those with this and the hand grinder if your gonna go **** method...
> 
> Edit suggest you perhaps back the grind off a little as i suspect a more even extraction and bed than mine can be achieved by someone who isnt as cack handed as me...


Tried yesterday at 1.5 on the Hausgrind and it was a definite improvement but still not sweet.

Today i went down to 1.4 and bingo! Suddenly very sweet and clear with lemons followed by a deeper sweet appley chocolate as the cup went on. Still a little dry and very slightly bitter aftertaste - so not perfect.

However, i didn't quite follow Gary's method. To get more control, i poured a little water from the kettle into my wee ibrik (93C) and used it to carefully dribble water for the bloom. I did this very slowly and gently mixed the grinds with my aeropress stirrer until all grinds wet and a drip came out (45ml). It was more a long swelling than conventional bloom. I didn't time it but was certainly well over 1min. I then started the timer & poured the water at 93C in one continous pour (mostly in the middle) at a nice even rate (didn't note the time but it was certainly all in by 1min 30ish). No stirring. 5min 15sec until the bed drained.

Anyway i'm very pleased to get my first half decent chemex. We'll see whether i can repeat the process...


----------



## Step21

Just finished the Xmas filter with a very decent Bonavita immersion/pourover a la Matt Perger's V60 method.

13g/215ml 1.3 Hausgrind & followed video. Only difference being that i keep the valve closed during the initial 30sec stir frenzy then open as i add the ext 50ml.

Very well extracted by my poor standards. Sweet, appley, milk choc. Consistent through the cup. Lost the lemon zing though. This is a method worth repeating.

Wonder if this method can be adapted to work as a chemex?


----------



## Step21

Into this weeks IMM the Bolivian Finca Loaya.

Had a go on the chemex yesterday - another disaster. Under extracted, some pleasant acidity. Just about drinkable. Back to solo coffee drinking so the chemex is shelved for now...

Todays Bonavita immersion brew was good (by my standards!) and most certainly not under extracted. Big chewy mouthfeel, sweet chocolate biscuit with nice sweet jammy acidity which turned more limey at bottom of cup.

15g/215ml. 1.3 Hausgrind.

Coffee in, 50ml 97C water (tap) in. Stir bloom vigourously for 15 sec. At 30s rest of water in. Steep. Start drawdown at 3min with a spiral stir at top. Finished at 7min 30. Pulled it at 6min. Last 15ml took 1min30 to drain and actually tasted fine.

Not dissimilar to some of my long steeps - the stirring certainly moves the extraction along. Might dose down a tad next time.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bolivian Finca Loayza - traditional split pours

Espresso - at first , wowsers - lime and tart with some cherry ... leave it to cool ( as Steve suggested ) cherry and caramel , but big cherry ....IF your not a fan of the tart start the perhaps pour into cooled or no preheated cup

Milk - sweetness it up cherry and caramel......

Looking forward to this as brewed later on ...


----------



## Has Bean

We have just cupped and chemex'd the first SSSS coffee.

It is delicious .... you lucky people who subscribed !!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bolivian Finca Loayza - Using hausgrind ( 1.3 turns from zero )

V60 ( perger style ) 12 g in 200g water ( refract result on boffin thread for this interested )

Still tasting this , let it cool proper and you get that great mix in the mouth of sweet lime and caramel and dark bakers chocolate

Drank it 15 mins ago and still got this wonderful sweet sweet lime finish in the tongue

When cooled as brewed its not sharp and tart , more refreshing and juicy ..think i want another already ...


----------



## Step21

Finca Loayza - Hausgrind (1.5 from zero)

Chemex for one in the 6 cup chemex, 15g/250ml tap water

Centre divot, 60ml 97C water in , good stir. At 30s add rest of water (not in any controlled fashion - kind of central out then down the middle for most). Tamp. Drain. Total brew time 3min45sec. Nice flat spent grounds bed.

Now the surprise. It was delicious! Lovely and sweet with some jammyness - a bit more limey at the end. Soft mouthfeel. Nice balance. Quite different to the immersion brew from the other day. Much more subtle but none the worse for it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lungoish spro of the Loayza today ( see boffin thread for ins and out etc )

Sweet cherry and dark chocolate . Pulling into a chilled cup really sweetens it up straight away ...

Delicious


----------



## jeebsy

The Finca Loayza is roasted a bit darker than usual eh?

View attachment 11154


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> The Finca Loayza is roasted a bit darker than usual eh?
> 
> View attachment 11154


Roasting Information

If you hear the first pops of second crack it's time to stop. This is a medium to medium dark roast so as not to kill the sweetness.


----------



## Mrboots2u

La loayza this morning and tonight

Lovely cherry dark chocolate at higher extractions yields

Little lower (19 ey ) brings out more of the lime lemon

Still prefer in a cooler cup for espresso as just to bright at the start of in a heated one for me ...

This bean had put me back in the vesuvius though after an xmas really enjoying brewed


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Roasting Information
> 
> If you hear the first pops of second crack it's time to stop. This is a medium to medium dark roast so as not to kill the sweetness.


It was an attempt at a joke - was a fragment of a burnt bean that in the bag.....must have somehow snuck in from a bag of Coffee Compass


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> It was an attempt at a joke - was a fragment of a burnt bean that in the bag.....must have somehow snuck in from a bag of Coffee Compass


The 50kg roasters have the occasional bean or two trapped from the previous roast. The chaps normally spot them but occasionally not.

So that bean has been roasted twice and its still not dark enough for mahogany?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Finca Loayza Washed

Espresso 21g into 38g, 28s. Has an almost thick gloopy feel to it. Bang on the tasting notes in terms of cherry cola at first though the acidity isn't as pronounced as expected. Cooling really brings out the biscuit. A real shapeshifting coffee.

In milk, better when it cools a little for me as the biscuit shines through


----------



## Steve7

It was only roasted yesterday... Don't you leave it to de gas a few days?


----------



## garydyke1

Steve7 said:


> It was only roasted yesterday... Don't you leave it to de gas a few days?


Loayza was roasted 2nd Jan


----------



## Steve7

Ahhh. My bad. My dog ate mine as it arrived today, and it's gong to be the week after the stuff you are on about. I lose track as it just went in the cupboard for a few days as we use up the SSSSS stuff from this week.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Steve7 said:


> My dog ate mine as it arrived today


Did it provide any feedback as to how it tasted


----------



## jeebsy

IMM Fazenda Inglaterra.

Ignoring my mixed feelings about the name, and the fact it took 1m5s to get 51g out, it's a very tasty beverage. Juicy's a good word for it, the chocolate hit first is more nutella than dark choc with a nice bit of acidity to make things interesting.

Looking forward to going through this quickly, mainly as espresso.


----------



## Step21

jeebsy said:


> IMM Fazenda Inglaterra.
> 
> Ignoring my mixed feelings about the name, and the fact it took 1m5s to get 51g out, it's a very tasty beverage. Juicy's a good word for it, the chocolate hit first is more nutella than dark choc with a nice bit of acidity to make things interesting.
> 
> Looking forward to going through this quickly, mainly as espresso.


I know what you mean - those blinking Fazenda's!

Now i'm struggling with this Brazilian bean as brewed. Bit like some fitba teams struggled recently in Brazil... Yes, yes - at least they qualified...

The only way i can seem to get any decent sweetness out of it is with finish grinds (1.2/1.3 on the Hausgrind), high temps 97C water and a lot of initial agitation. Everything else has been bad. Very bad.

So the perger V60 method and an immersion brew (both starting with a lot of stirring) have given some moderate sweetness, no acidity, some tropical fruit notes and a pleasant choc type background (could be nutella but i can't recall ever trying it).


----------



## Mrboots2u

IMM Fazenda Inglaterra.

Been on this today , well Patrick made some brewed, i made some espresso .

Chemex 30 into 500g , Patrick was using ***** one pour method...

Chocolate, nutella , tingle on the tongue reminiscent of yellow fruit perhaps . Not a huge amount go pineapple . Big buttery mouthfeel though ....

Espresso

Nutella , chocolate , hint of acidity...in milk ( single shot topped of with 1oz of milk ) sweet , with that little touch of fruit powering through at the end ..

Niceeeee..


----------



## MWJB

IMM Bolivia Loayza.

One of my work colleagues has been showing an interest in the office Sowden brew & wanted to try her hand, I got in early yesterday so I made the first brew of the week, tried a little experiment...that failed, yesterday's pot was under but tolerable.

Today, she made a pot using my instructions & made a perfect brew...dark choc, lime & biscuit, so tasty I forgot all about my deflated ego...almost. ;-)


----------



## Step21

Mrboots2u said:


> IMM Fazenda Inglaterra.
> 
> Chemex 30 into 500g , Patrick was using ***** one pour method...
> 
> Chocolate, nutella , tingle on the tongue reminiscent of yellow fruit perhaps . Not a huge amount go pineapple . Big buttery mouthfeel though ....
> 
> .


Is Patrick a convert?

I tried a all in one chemex for one. 13g/205ml at 1.3 on the Hausgrind (pretty fine). Poured it all steadily 97C in one go whilst stirring. No bloom. Final wash round edges and tamp. Pulled t at 3min with just a few ml still to come out.

Quite a nice result with some sweetness and tropical notes against a light background chocness. Pulled drops just slightly bitter. Quite unlike final drops of a staged pour chemex which i have found to be very bitter.

Presumably, once it's all in, there's less agitation of the grounds than you get with a pour. Which maybe cuts the extraction? Which cuts down the bitterness? The problem i find with chemex is that if i go coarser, i don't get the sweetness.

My best brew yet with this bean is this morning's Bonavita Immersion a la Perger. I'd imagine it would work well in a clever also.

12g/200ml. 75ish ml at 97C (valve closed) - stir it up, wash down sides, open valve at 30sec and pour to 100ml. At 1 min pour rest in spiral. Tamp. Pulled at 4min. Took to 5:40 to get last 10ml which was sweet, so i knew i was on a winner.

Really nice with a lot of tropical sweetness and a nice smooth mouthfeel and milk chociness.


----------



## Mrboots2u

It would seem Patrick is a convert.....

Fazenda Inglaterra in espresso this morning...

Is this a " medium to dark " roast btw , looking like it on the grind setting....

18g in 36 g out in 37 seconds , almost like a conventional espresso shot times , WTP ( what the perger tm boots )

Possibly a little bit over , but still really nomable........

Spro - Nutella chocolate and that yellow fruit

Milk - powers through chock and nutty


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> It would seem Patrick is a convert.....
> 
> Fazenda Inglaterra in espresso this morning...
> 
> Is this a " medium to dark " roast btw , looking like it on the grind setting....
> 
> 18g in 36 g out in 37 seconds , almost like a conventional espresso shot times , WTP ( what the perger tm boots )
> 
> Possibly a little bit over , but still really nomable........
> 
> Spro - Nutella chocolate and that yellow fruit
> 
> Milk - powers through chock and nutty


I went really coarse on this this morning and still took >40 secs. Think the one min extraction might have been tastier but going to play about. ..

18 in 36 out? Pulling ek ristrettos these days?


----------



## garydyke1

You'll find Brazils can take a touch more development . I failed to grab a bag of the IMM roast sadly : (


----------



## Xpenno

I'll be on Inglaterra tomorrow, brewed at work then some espresso when I get home. Looking forward to getting my lips round it!


----------



## jeebsy

English estate, 20 in, 54 out in 25, massive nutella hit up front. This is the sort of chocolate vibes i like in my espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> I'll be on Inglaterra tomorrow, brewed at work then some espresso when I get home. Looking forward to getting my lips round it!


Dial the ek back Spence this is medium dark







. Tasty chox and but but need s alot coarser grind or you'll choke the pour ( using t3 ramp profile at moment )


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Dial the ek back Spence this is medium dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tasty chox and but but need s alot coarser grind or you'll choke the pour ( using t3 ramp profile at moment )


Cheers Boots!


----------



## jeebsy

It's up there with the coarsest i've had to grind for espresso but it doesn't taste that dark....more of a sweet/milky choc than an 80% green and blacks


----------



## Xpenno

I think I just over extracted the crap out of these... Still tasted fine but a little thin and drying on the tongue....


----------



## garydyke1

It shouldn't be roasty , just a more drawn out development , as Brasil often should be . You'll need to go coarser and yield a little less


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> It shouldn't be roasty , just a more drawn out development , as Brasil often should be . You'll need to go coarser and yield a little less


This .....


----------



## garydyke1

There is a controversial coffee coming up for IMM.


----------



## Nod

> There is a controversial coffee coming up for IMM.


Exciting - is it the one with milk whitener already in it so you can get cappuccino just by adding water?


----------



## MWJB

Brazil Fazenda Inglaterra, Clever at my parents' more dark choc & praline, today's Sowden sweet, juicy acidity, milk choc...barely touched the sides on the way down, just delicious.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Brazil Fazenda Inglaterra, Clever at my parents' more dark choc & praline, today's Sowden sweet, juicy acidity, milk choc...barely touched the sides on the way down, just delicious.


Sounds yum

gonna be some of this today ...

Pulled a 45 seconds espresso on the ek this morning . choc , nut , hint of juicy acidity ...

18>38 g ...

Need to coarsen to hit the balanced spot...


----------



## jeebsy

RWANDA MICOF MIBIRIZI BOURBON WASHED

In the cup it has a huge mouthfeel, with caramel and butterscotch sweetness, unlike the previous lot we had this has huge amounts lemon citrus acidity and a tea like finish.*Find out more on our website »

Where can you see lions? Only in Kenya! This week's coffee isn't from Kenya but I'm off to Kenya! I just wanted to let you all know







So the coffee isn't Kenyan but it is African, Rwanda! Bloomin tasty that's what it is, got a huge mouthfeel with caramel and butterscotch, I think you're really going to like this trip to the African continent (just like I'm going to enjoy my trip there too!)


----------



## garydyke1

MICOF MIBIRIZI - OK OK, drop the brew ratio down to 50g per litre and I enjoy this coffee very very much indeed!!!

(under extracted bulk brew is a terrible way of analysing coffee!)


----------



## jeebsy

Is that the controversial one?


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Is that the controversial one?


Yes it divided opinion, however it was all down to the extraction.

50g per litre, Gary-all-in-one-Chemex-method™ it comes alive into lemony-caramelly-tea


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> lemony-caramelly-tea


Exactly how I like my coffee


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Exactly how I like my coffee


good times


----------



## MWJB

Bolivia Finca Loayza - Using the last few g in the ibrik. 72g/l very fine grind with Turkish hand mill, preboiled Volvic in the ibrik, add coffee & wet, low heat hob for 9mins until foamed once, filtered through V60. Got the cherry better with this method, but always try to drink when it's still too hot.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Bolivia Finca Loayza - Using the last few g in the ibrik. 72g/l very fine grind with Turkish hand mill, preboiled Volvic in the ibrik, add coffee & wet, low heat hob for 9mins until foamed once, filtered through V60. Got the cherry better with this method, but always try to drink when it's still too hot.


I only tried one Ibrik with this bean and it was dreadful (sink shot)- worst ever Ibrik brew. I'm glad to hear you got a nice brew. I tried my Ibrik on the day after roasting - should i have let it rest more?


----------



## MWJB

I tried one with Loayza last weekend that was a bit of a washout, but that was on an alien hob (gas - foamed up way too fast) & I set the grinder a little coarser, what kind of hob & grind are you using?


----------



## Step21

I'm using a gas hob on lowest possible setting and a grind of 10 from zero on the Hausgrind. This is coarse for turkish and probably nearer to a fine espresso grind, but it has worked very well on other beans. Going finer seems to get more bitterness. I can get fairly fine control of the foaming by lifting ithe ibrik up off the flame to a greater or lesser extent.


----------



## MWJB

I've done a couple with the Lido1, grind is a world away from Turkish, but you can still get a tasty result (well, as you already know)...setting the Hausgrind very fine might be getting you into a bitter trough between two sweet spots? I used the Lido at an eighth to a quarter of a turn from the first signs of rub (slight whisper at one point) I don't know how this converts to the Hausgrind in terms of the adjustment mechanism. These brews weren't as developed as the Turkish grinder brews, yet tasty nevertheless, I also filtered these through a Clever Dripper style filter as I figured it wouldn't clog so badly with the coarser grind (still did though), I don't mind waiting this out, saves me burning my tongue. 

Maybe the coarser Hausgrind grind was working against you earlier in the week? The finer the grind, the more CO2 should be released during grinding, maybe try finer (tightest setting where no rub is evident) again & slowing the brew down more? Do you know how long yours are taking?


----------



## Step21

I've just realised that it was this weeks IMM - the Brazilian Inglaterra that was the complete washout. Not the Loayza Sorry.

However, the Loayza wasn't that great either! But it was quite drinkable. Early on at the coarser grind I got big biscuit flavour with some acidity and bitterness - nice airy mouthfeel (filtered via metal filter on aeropress - no plunge). I did try this one a few days later on a finer grind at 7 from zero (just over a half turn) a few days later and it wasn't bitter at all - not sweet either but had little flavour.

The last IMM that i got good ibrik results from was the Xmas espresso blend.

I haven't actually timed the ibrik brews but they are fairly quick compared to yours. Probably around 3 to 4 mins brew time.

I'll try some brews slower and finer. Thanks.

Have you refrac'd any ibrik brews? Just wondering what kind of figures you get from this type of brew.


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> Have you refrac'd any ibrik brews? Just wondering what kind of figures you get from this type of brew.


With the Turkish grinder, preboiled water, low electric hob, ~10mins to foam from ~78C, around 25%EY immersion mode. The Lido brews were less, same procedure but just brought up to mid 90's (sorry, didn't time them), no foaming (more like a regular steep, but on a hob?), haven't refracted as yet, but finger in the wind: ~20% at best?

I'll do one tomorrow & refract.


----------



## Step21

This weeks IMM - Rwandan Micof Mlbirizi landed through the door this morning.

V60 Perger method 12/200, 70/30 Clearview/Volvic. Used Size 3 V60 filter in the chemex. 1.3 turns from zero on the hausgrind

This is going to be a good one! Butterscotch lemon tea. Would like just a tad more sweetness.

Two good brews in a row? Need to go and lie down! Looks like a big Rwandan week with the LSOL due on Monday...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> This weeks IMM - Rwandan Micof Mlbirizi landed through the door this morning.
> 
> V60 Perger method 12/200, 70/30 Clearview/Volvic. Used Size 3 V60 filter in the chemex. 1.3 turns from zero on the hausgrind
> 
> This is going to be a good one! Butterscotch lemon tea. Would like just a tad more sweetness.
> 
> Two good brews in a row? Need to go and lie down! Looks like a big Rwandan week with the LSOL due on Monday...


Sounds good will try this when i get home...

What size chemex is yours?


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> With the Turkish grinder, preboiled water, low electric hob, ~10mins to foam from ~78C, around 25%EY immersion mode. The Lido brews were less, same procedure but just brought up to mid 90's (sorry, didn't time them), no foaming (more like a regular steep, but on a hob?), haven't refracted as yet, but finger in the wind: ~20% at best?
> 
> I'll do one tomorrow & refract.


Bolivia Loayza, Lido1 @ 0.5 from zero (1/4 turn from first burr whisper), 75g/l, preboiled Volvic, add coffee, low heat on hob until rolling (didn't really get a good Turkish style foam & bottled it instead of waiting it out) 12 mins, filtered through a Clever, viscous mouthfeel, good cherry & choc again, very tasty, 1.83%TDS, 26% EY in immersion mode.

I'm wondering whether the agitation from foaming/rolling is boosting up the extraction.

EDIT: Grind size, after a point, would seem to be more critical to foam quality, rather than to extraction.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Bolivia Loayza, Lido1 @ 0.5 from zero (1/4 turn from first burr whisper), 75g/l, preboiled Volvic, add coffee, low heat on hob until rolling (didn't really get a good Turkish style foam & bottled it instead of waiting it out) 12 mins, filtered through a Clever, viscous mouthfeel, good cherry & choc again, very tasty, 1.83%TDS, 26% EY in immersion mode.
> 
> I'm wondering whether the agitation from foaming/rolling is boosting up the extraction.


God Dam thats strong coffee !!!!!!!


----------



## MWJB

Mrboots2u said:


> God Dam thats strong coffee !!!!!!!


I know, I feel so ...manly!  I did a 2.5%TDS the other week...but I turned green and popped all the buttons off my shirt! :-o (Bizarrely only the legs of my trousers burst & frayed, the waist & thighs staying intact & preserving my modesty & keeping me out of jail...weird & somewhat lucky how that happens isn't it Mr Banner?)

You wouldn't be saying that if you pulled a 1.83%-2.51% TDS shot from your Vesuvius ;-)


----------



## Step21

Mrboots2u said:


> Sounds good will try this when i get home...
> 
> What size chemex is yours?


The 3 -6 cup.


----------



## Step21

I dug out our old single ring portable electric hob that we bought years ago as a backup in case we had a gas cut.

Tried out an ibrik with the Rwandan IMM. This time it took me 27min to get from 75C to foaming! 9g/125ml Clearview/Volvic mix 66/33 ish. 10 on the hausgrind dial. Coffee in at 75C.

Came out ok though. Got the lemon tea vibe with a thick viscous (thanks MWJB for that descriptor) mouthfeel. Just a little sweetness. More would be better. I'll try going finer next time.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Up early to bake off sourdough bread that's been proving since yesterday evening. Last of the Finca Loayza through the Chemex - lovely buttery peanut/nutella/caramel with sweet lime acidity cutting through.


----------



## jeebsy

Just tried the Rwanda - split pour, 20 in, 51 out, 24 secs. Espresso was a bit weird, not entirely sure I enjoyed it but it's the first shot and it's still really fresh. The small milky drink though...lovely. Caramel and butterscotch coming right through. Nom as Boots would say


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Just tried the Rwanda - split pour, 20 in, 51 out, 24 secs. Espresso was a bit weird, not entirely sure I enjoyed it but it's the first shot and it's still really fresh. The small milky drink though...lovely. Caramel and butterscotch coming right through. Nom as Boots would say


Its bright , lively and lemony when properly extracted , very yirg like. Try filter until its a week old , then hit espresso


----------



## garydyke1

RWANDA MICOF MIBIRIZI BOURBON WASHED.

Chemex

24.9g - 7.0 3fe dial

500g in

4 mins 50sec

TDS 1.20

Really rich mouthfeel for a fairly midway TDS. Caramel , golden syrup, hobnob biscuits? all wrapped around a sweet lemony acidity. Tiny bit tea-like on finish but not as much as when brewed on the Uber.

Strange coffee as when under extracted (


----------



## jeebsy

Getting a pleasant lemon finish through the sowden on this - tasty


----------



## Xpenno

French pressed the Rwanda, getting sherbet lemon sweetness and nice body, not getting massive mouthfeel but it's a very tasty cuppa. I can see the link back to tea also.


----------



## Step21

Xpenno said:


> French pressed the Rwanda, getting sherbet lemon sweetness and nice body, not getting massive mouthfeel but it's a very tasty cuppa. I can see the link back to tea also.


I've had a couple of nice V60 & chemex which start kind of lemon tea like - then the caramel sweetness and biggish mouthfeel take over. It also has a powerful "coffee" like aroma. Seems an odd thing to say maybe, but it's very noticeable.

Immersion wise it makes a lovely aeropress. I got a real sweet lemon zing. Not tea like at all in the AP.

Need to try a long immersion and French Press.


----------



## Xpenno

Step21 said:


> I've had a couple of nice V60 & chemex which start kind of lemon tea like - then the caramel sweetness and biggish mouthfeel take over. It also has a powerful "coffee" like aroma. Seems an odd thing to say maybe, but it's very noticeable.
> 
> Immersion wise it makes a lovely aeropress. I got a real sweet lemon zing. Not tea like at all in the AP.
> 
> Need to try a long immersion and French Press.


French pressed it again but with a different water profile after I realised I'd messed up my latest spreadsheet!

Over compensated and over extracted, lost the sweetness but had a massive body and mouth feel, all the caramel was there but the lemon was seriously muted. Was a little stewed and blunt.

Gonna drop the dose tomorrow and go Gary-style on the ek ratios.


----------



## Step21

Xpenno said:


> . Was a little stewed and blunt.


So it was tea like then!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> French pressed it again but with a different water profile after I realised I'd messed up my latest spreadsheet!
> 
> Over compensated and over extracted, lost the sweetness but had a massive body and mouth feel, all the caramel was there but the lemon was seriously muted. Was a little stewed and blunt.
> 
> Gonna drop the dose tomorrow and go Gary-style on the ek ratios.


Excel ? Open Office ? Numbers.... Im taking this too far aren't i


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Excel ? Open Office ? Numbers.... Im taking this too far aren't i


Alright rain man, you can do the calcs in your head if you like!?

Excel obviously....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Alright rain man, you can do the calcs in your head if you like!?
> 
> Excel obviously....


Nah open office

I have a spreadsheet for all my coffee ( i can see the looks I'm getting now..... )


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Nah open office
> 
> I have a spreadsheet for all my coffee ( i can see the looks I'm getting now..... )


Probably one to keep under wraps, even in the boffin thread


----------



## Flibster

Mrboots2u said:


> Nah open office
> 
> I have a spreadsheet for all my coffee ( i can see the looks I'm getting now..... )


Don't worry. I used to have a couple of notebooks full of my illegible scrawl. Bit it's now all transferred to google sheets.


----------



## jeebsy

RWANDA MICOF MIBIRIZI BOURBON WASHED.

Aeropress - non-inverted - 17.5g, 250g water at 95°, 1 min 30 steep then 30 sec push (this was reliable w/Foundry beans)

Getting tea like up front then a nice bit of acidity but really can't place the dominant flavour i'm getting which is annoying

Should have known better than to try and refract it - even putting warm coffee on it still gives the 'it's bloody baltic' error message


----------



## Mrboots2u

Brazilian Inglaterra

Last sot of this in the jar, before i move onto weak lemon tea of this weeks IMM ( should quit my siphon preference down to the ground .... )

Esrpesso - thick mouthfeel chocolate, nutella, umbongo......yomety ( tm mrboots2 )

Milk - goes sweet caramel - tones down the nuts a tad and the umbongo.. nice traditional milk drink , better as spro to me...


----------



## Step21

jeebsy said:


> RWANDA MICOF MIBIRIZI BOURBON WASHED.
> 
> Aeropress - non-inverted - 17.5g, 250g water at 95°, 1 min 30 steep then 30 sec push (this was reliable w/Foundry beans)
> 
> Getting tea like up front then a nice bit of acidity but really can't place the dominant flavour i'm getting which is annoying
> 
> Should have known better than to try and refract it - even putting warm coffee on it still gives the 'it's bloody baltic' error message


Another aeropress this morning. Short and strongish for the first of the day. Finish grind (1.3 on the hausgrind), 10g/130ml, 100ml clearview/30ml volvic. Inverted. Pre warm A/P. Bloom 50ml for 30sec with 95ish water. Pour in rest at 30sec. Stir gently approx 4 times. Plunge at 1:15. Total 1:40ish

Started off a bit tea like but this was soon overwhelmed by the big sweet caramelly coffeeness. It reminds me a bit of the coffee blossom thing from the Finca La Pira some weeks back? Lemon was subdued and not zinging. Tasty though.

Can't seem to settle between inverted/ non inverted with the A/P. Preferring inverted at the moment.


----------



## MWJB

RWANDA MICOF MIBIRIZI BOURBON WASHED.

In a meeting so Sowden sat for 2hours: sweet, toffee, tea-like, no lemon more of a white grape acidity, delicious (even though I don't much care for tea).


----------



## Mrboots2u

RWANDA MICOF MIBIRIZI BOURBON WASHED.....

In the Siphon ( the king maker of weak lemon drink )

16g coffee 310g water all over by 2 mins 30

Clean , lemon curd sweet taste ( not thickness ) but with caramel , black tea like finish ...

Still tasting the lemon curd lovelyness


----------



## domjon1

Rwanda Mibirizi

Butterscotch the initial dominant flavour in the aeropress for me, starts off as a pleasant drink but ugh that stale tea aftertaste...not to my liking at all and seemed to linger for hours.

Just tried it in a bucket latte and although not quite got the grind right yet the tea all but disappears and becomes a nice light refreshing drink...think the rest of my bag is destined for espresso based


----------



## Mrboots2u

domjon1 said:


> Rwanda Mibirizi
> 
> Butterscotch the initial dominant flavour in the aeropress for me, starts off as a pleasant drink but ugh that stale tea aftertaste...not to my liking at all and seemed to linger for hours.
> 
> Just tried it in a bucket latte and although not quite got the grind right yet the tea all but disappears and becomes a nice light refreshing drink...think the rest of my bag is destined for espresso based


Whats the aeropress recipe? As siphon yesterday got lemon and caramel as the over riding notes perhaps we can move the recipe a bit and help with the finish ? The tea like notes were really very subtle in my brew..

Tried an espresso yesterday of this , its too fresh for me....


----------



## domjon1

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats the aeropress recipe? As siphon yesterday got lemon and caramel as the over riding notes perhaps we can move the recipe a bit and help with the finish ? The tea like notes were really very subtle in my brew..
> 
> Tried an espresso yesterday of this , its too fresh for me....


Inverted, 17g, water at 95 degrees to the top, 10 second stir, 60 second brew, 20 second plunge.

I do bloody hate tea so perhaps hypersensitive to it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

domjon1 said:


> Inverted, 17g, water at 95 degrees to the top, 10 second stir, 60 second brew, 20 second plunge.
> 
> I do bloody hate tea so perhaps hypersensitive to it.


I tried Rwanda Mibirizi as an Aeropress today. Almost identical recipe apart from a slightly lower dose 15-16g I'd guess (can't be 100% as at work).

Got the butterscotch and a slight lemon taste, now you've said Lemon curd I can see where you're coming from. No bad aftertaste though or caramel for that matter. Still very drinkable.


----------



## garydyke1

domjon1 said:


> Inverted, 17g, water at 95 degrees to the top, 10 second stir, 60 second brew, 20 second plunge.
> 
> I do bloody hate tea so perhaps hypersensitive to it.


Lower the dose to 14g and try again!


----------



## MWJB

Rwanda Micof Mibrizi - Sublime Sowden today, sweet caramel, jasmine-like notes...more floral than black tea notes earlier, still more white grape acidity than lemon, but perky like Sauvignon-blanc?

Got some lemony notes with a 20min French press on Wednesday, but that was probably ~1% less extracted than the Sowden.


----------



## garydyke1

Rwanda Micof Mibrizi

Chemex

25g @7 3fe dial

500g

Bloom 60g stirred with mini whisk for 10 secs, 4 mins 30 total.

TDS 1.22

Amazing, caramel , lemon , super clean, glugable. One of the best filters Ive had recently.


----------



## MWJB

Kenya Kaganda Washed SL28 & SL34.

Sok! Kapow! Kerthunk! Holy blackcurrants Batman!

French press, Clever & Sowden all delivered blackcurrant by the bucket load, liquorice too (spontaneous comment from a co-worker), a huge coffee indeed!


----------



## Step21

Still on the Rwanda Micof Mibrizi. 30min French press, 16g/300ml, no plunge method.

Very sweet toffee/caramel with white grape type fruit - not really lemon like before, nor black tea like either. Very nice indeed.

Missing out on this weeks IMM due to LSOL (too many beans to get through) but the Kenyan sounds like one i'd like a lot. Typical!


----------



## Xpenno

Had both the Kaganda (Monday) and Mibrizi (tonight) using the Garymex method. I've settled on 26g dose at the moment. What can I say, change of water has made these come alive!

For me the Kaganda defo had blackcurrant but I'm getting a citrus kick to it as well as the almost caramel flavoured tobacco body. Tasty as hell.

The Mibrizi now has a big body and is just a delight to gulp down! There is a little zing but I think its getting on a bit now


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Anyone tried Kaganda washed as spro?

I was trying out the new grinder this morning 18g=>29g in 30 secs.

18=>36g in 37secs.

Probably still get timing to grips with the new beast but am getting loads of lime and citrus as a straight spro.

Liked it as aeropress.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm still on the Mbrizi.....used the dreaded able Kone , to make one cup this morning..And a tasty cup it was too...

Tons of body , lemon curd sweetness....

it being the Kone , i will never be able to replicate this again......oh and using the Hausgrind ( set to 8/12 on clock face )

But 12 g > 200g

50 g bloom > mini whisk like mad for 5 seconds . All water in through the centre....

Draw down finished at 2.50 ish .. Didn't refract as need to syringe the Kone results and couldn't be arsed......


----------



## garydyke1

Kaganda as espresso will expose any defects in skill or equipment , but once done right , stunner! One for the EK'rs IMO. Needs a higher extraction to get the sweetness levels up there to match the silly amounts of acidity


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> Kaganda as espresso will expose any defects in skill or equipment , but once done right , stunner! One for the EK'rs IMO. Needs a higher extraction to get the sweetness levels up there to match the silly amounts of acidity


Cheers Gary, failing on skill I think for me. I'll try a longer time / greater extraction


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Been brewing the Kaganda (Kalita) but fancied a flat white this evening - wasn't sure it would work but surprisingly tasty. Bit like drinking liquid candyfloss. Will be interesting to see if it was a bit of a fluke as I've never had much success with Kenyan beans in milk.


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Kaganda as espresso will expose any defects in skill or equipment , but once done right , stunner! One for the EK'rs IMO. Needs a higher extraction to get the sweetness levels up there to match the silly amounts of acidity


Haven't brewed it yet but as espresso I'm getting the acidity but up front more savoury.Out the grinder there's almost tomato going on.


----------



## Steve7

Very much diet blackcurrant for me, like the stuff with no sugar.


----------



## Xpenno

Nimble Motionists said:


> Been brewing the Kaganda (Kalita) but fancied a flat white this evening - wasn't sure it would work but surprisingly tasty. Bit like drinking liquid candyfloss. Will be interesting to see if it was a bit of a fluke as I've never had much success with Kenyan beans in milk.


Yeah, this works well on the Kalita, this morning's effort was really tasty blackcurrant body with a lovely citrus kick at the top.


----------



## 2971

garydyke1 said:


> Needs a higher extraction to get the sweetness levels up there to match the silly amounts of acidity


Hi Gary, could you clarify for my pea sized brain please







Do you mean I should use a smaller dose which therefore gets more extracted, or that I should use a larger dose which gets less extracted but probably (presumably) has more suspended coffee particles in the cup? Sorry struggling with terminology here.


----------



## jeebsy

Tried 17 in 42(ish) out, getting the sweetness through now - the 20/51 shot yesterday was a bit weird.

You can an EKspresso recipe for this @garydyke1 ?


----------



## 2971

Wow, for some strange reason I just made a white americano with the Kaganda. I don't normally drink white americanos, but I've had 2 attempts at a cortado from the Kaganda today which have been promising but not perfect. This americano is absolutely delicious though. Will have to try this again.


----------



## MWJB

wintoid said:


> Hi Gary, could you clarify for my pea sized brain please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean I should use a smaller dose which therefore gets more extracted, or that I should use a larger dose which gets less extracted but probably (presumably) has more suspended coffee particles in the cup? Sorry struggling with terminology here.


Grind finer &/or push more water through the puck (longer brew ratio).


----------



## 2971

For me, the Kaganda is the best Hasbean coffee I've had for weeks, possibly months. Enjoying this one!


----------



## Step21

Missed out on the Kaganda but i'm on this weeks IMM Kenya Kagugiro and enjoying it greatly. Lovely caramely sweet lemon & Lime. Not getting any effervescence though, via immersion or pourover.


----------



## Sctb78

Kaganda through the Aeropress. Like warm Ribena, lovely stuff.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried the last of the Kenya Kaganda this morning. Previously loved it as AP not so much as spro (too citrus for me)

However tried it today, fine grind, light tamp 18g=>35g in 37secs. Sweet black currant, hint of lime finished off with the liquorice. Really nice, wished I'd saved more of it.

I think grind fine, tamp light, 35 35 will be my mantra from now on. Certainly seems to be a good starting point.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bit behind the curve at the moment

First try with the Kaganda - Chemex - Hausgrind ( 1 whole turn then to number 4 )

30g > 490 g over in 3.55 minutes.....

Bit stronger than normal brews 1.45 tds 21.45 ey

Sweet blackcurrant- little tiny bit of lemon - massively sweet and yeah the liquorice type finish

Not a clean and clear as normal chemex brews ( due to strength and extraction yield ) but a super tasty brew...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kaganga - v60 - hausgrind ( 1 turn then to number 3 )

12g > 205 over in 2 mins 20

Lovely blackcurrant and lemon sweetness and Again that liquorice / hint of aniseed finish


----------



## jeebsy

KENYA OTHAYA CHINGA NATURAL SL28 SL34 NL

In the cup this is a Marmite coffee. No, it doesn't taste of Marmite; you'll either love it or hate it! Expect boot polish with liquorice and distinct Pontefract cake flavours punching through. A unique coffee


----------



## 2971

jeebsy said:


> KENYA OTHAYA CHINGA NATURAL SL28 SL34 NL
> 
> In the cup this is a Marmite coffee. No, it doesn't taste of Marmite; you'll either love it or hate it! Expect boot polish with liquorice and distinct Pontefract cake flavours punching through. A unique coffee


Hmm strange the one I got last saturday was called Karugiro, and when I click the link in the email I got, it looks like it's gone from the Hasbean website.


----------



## jeebsy

MIght be out of stock now, they don't keep them up once they're gone

I had the Karugiro two ways this morning:

Espresso - 18 in, 40 out, 24 secs - really nice acidity, sharp without being overbearing, almost tingly in the mouth, love it.

Brewed - v60 Perger method - 2 mins 11. Lovely, very drinkable, maybe almost a chocolate lime vibe going on. Want another.


----------



## garydyke1

wintoid said:


> Hmm strange the one I got last saturday was called Karugiro, and when I click the link in the email I got, it looks like it's gone from the Hasbean website.


Yep, its sold out


----------



## hotmetal

Pontefract cakes! There's a blast from my past!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> KENYA OTHAYA CHINGA NATURAL SL28 SL34 NL
> 
> In the cup this is a Marmite coffee. No, it doesn't taste of Marmite; you'll either love it or hate it! Expect boot polish with liquorice and distinct Pontefract cake flavours punching through. A unique coffee


Love the tasting notes. Made me laugh when it dropped through my letterbox this morning.

Thankfully I like marmite.


----------



## jeebsy

Boot polish was funny - not quite BMX tyre but close....


----------



## garydyke1

word of warning. The NL gives up its solids very very easily . Down-dose and grind coarse!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Still in the Kaganda

Still v60 ..

Not had a bad drink from this yet..

Lovely black fruit sweetness, sticky and lemon / aniseed finish

Really nom


----------



## Step21

Had to try the Othaya Natural straight away given the desciptor. Absolutely stonking! It reminds me a lot of the Guatemala Finca San Sebastian.

I had an inverted aeropress 12g/160ml with a fine grind (1 turn then between 1and 2 on the clock). I got lovely sweet slightly boozy raisins along with the distinct licquorice. At the end i could see where the boot polish came from.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> word of warning. The NL gives up its solids very very easily . Down-dose and grind coarse!


Wish I'd had read this 10 minutes ago, I'm now sat here with a slightly drying on the tongue chemex









What does open the grind up mean in Garymex land? 7.5? 8?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> word of warning. The NL gives up its solids very very easily . Down-dose and grind coarse!


Is this more brewed or spro beans?

Down dosing for spro? 16g in a 18g VST? Or have I the wrong end end of the stick?


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Wish I'd had read this 10 minutes ago, I'm now sat here with a slightly drying on the tongue chemex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does open the grind up mean in Garymex land? 7.5? 8?


8 on 3fe dial . 24-25g dose

My first attempt with usual parameters at work 26g/500 came out at 1.50 TDS!

This coffee is happier 1.20- if you want clarity 1.30 if you want body


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is this more brewed or spro beans?
> 
> Down dosing for spro? 16g in a 18g VST? Or have I the wrong end end of the stick?


Everything.

Id say 17g in an 18g VST.


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Everything.
> 
> Id say 17g in an 18g VST.


And output?


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> And output?


To personal taste and grinder used. I like it diluted for the clarity and sweetness, body is a given with this coffee!

I couldn't even fit 20g in a 20g basket with the 'right' grind setting, i.e. one which didn't choke the Sage. Think I end up with 18.5g (was months ago)


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> 8 on 3fe dial . 24-25g dose
> 
> My first attempt with usual parameters at work 26g/500 came out at 1.50 TDS!
> 
> This coffee is happier 1.20- if you want clarity 1.30 if you want body


Went 8.5 and kept the dose at 26g. I love this coffee, I've had it before with non-ideal water but it was nothing like this! It's like blackjacks meet new shoes. It's one of those that you're thinking why do I like this but it doesn't matter why, I just do!

I think it would blow your head off using the wave as that thing extracts like a b*stard!


----------



## Xpenno

Doh-boule post!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Blackjacks and new shoes.....genius.....


----------



## MWJB

Ha ha...boot polish, bang on...was wondering what that slightly phenolic/bakelite type flavour was, then read the packet!

Getting some dark berry fruit too, like a currant mousse/fool?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

MWJB said:


> Getting some dark berry fruit too, like a currant mousse/fool?


LOL...all I can hear is the voice of Mr T


----------



## MWJB

I ain't gettin' on no aeroplane!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Not much of the Kaganda left for me. There's a real smell of blackcurrant just from the grind and comes through massively in the Espresso for me (21g into 40g, 28s). That acidity at the end is enough to keep you on your toes. Very moreish


----------



## Xpenno

Kaganda Spro - 20g > 43g in 32 seconds.

Very tasty, loads of acidity, little bit of sweetness, bit like a lemon sherbet sweet but doesn't quite bring it back in line. Not to say that I don't like it but I prefer something a little better balanced. Might trying knocking the temp up a degree or 2.


----------



## frustin

urbanbumpkin said:


> Tried the last of the Kenya Kaganda this morning. Previously loved it as AP not so much as spro (too citrus for me)
> 
> However tried it today, fine grind, light tamp 18g=>35g in 37secs. Sweet black currant, hint of lime finished off with the liquorice. Really nice, wished I'd saved more of it.
> 
> I think grind fine, tamp light, 35 35 will be my mantra from now on. Certainly seems to be a good starting point.


Bought 6 bags of this today. If it's this good then i want it to last.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Really liked Kaganda eventually as spro. Gutted I didn't get my head round it sooner.

Reckon it's perfect for the EK guys


----------



## MWJB

Using up the last of the Karugiro in the ibrik. 15g:200g half Essential Waitrose, half Volvic (for no reason other than the Waitrose bottle was nearly empty & Volvic was next to it), preboiled & weighed into ibrik, coffee added then on to low hob for 17min until it hit 99C. Contents of ibrik dumped into a Clever, allowed to settle then Clever on cup. Thought I'd overdone it at first, a bit pithy, beginnings of dryness, but as I got further in it became incredibly, sugary sweet & juicy, imagine a "toffee lime"?

Might start skimming the ibrik before pouring...not very Turkish, but hey ho.


----------



## jeebsy

Othaya Chinga v60 - went slightly coarser than normal (heeding Gary's advice). Drawdown a bit slow at 2.20, 1.5 TDS, 24.35% EY apparently. Not getting much liquorice but more of a natural vibe (maybe the berry mousse MWJB was talking about?) going on.

Some of the beans are mega light too:

  IMAG1330 by wjheenan, on Flickr

It were bleedin delicious. Going to make another just to rule out user error.


----------



## jeebsy

20.6% EY on this one. Less sweetness, can't really describe the upfront flavour but it's a bit less palatable. I like star anise, fennel etc but not mad keen on liquorice so maybe it's that....


----------



## garydyke1

the spread of bean sizes is crazy. some tiny , some odd shapes. Lots of quakers, personally I remove them

REMOVE THE QUAKERS!

Quaker

Unripened coffee beans, often with a wrinkled surface. Quakers do not darken well when roasted.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> the spread of bean sizes is crazy. some tiny , some odd shapes. Lots of quakers, personally I remove them
> 
> REMOVE THE QUAKERS!
> 
> Quaker
> 
> Unripened coffee beans, often with a wrinkled surface. Quakers do not darken well when roasted.


I remove any really light ones but there aren't enough hours to remove all of them. Still tastes great either way


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> the spread of bean sizes is crazy. some tiny , some odd shapes. Lots of quakers, personally I remove them
> 
> REMOVE THE QUAKERS!
> 
> Quaker
> 
> Unripened coffee beans, often with a wrinkled surface. Quakers do not darken well when roasted.


Didn't Hitler start this way with the Gypsies and Jews?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok Kaganda as espresso with the handgridner...

First shot choked

Second shot gushed

Even so I can tell there is something really great in there to be nailed...

I'll try again later


----------



## Step21

Kenya Othaya Chinga Natural

Bonavita Immersion Cone: 12g/210ml, 1.3 on the Hausgrind (one full turn then 3 on the clock), 45sec bloom, rest of water in while stirring. Tamp. drawdown. Total 5min 45 (mostly over by 3min 30).

Boozy sweet fruit combo(strawberry/fig/cherry) with licquorice. Just delicious.


----------



## jeebsy

Step21 said:


> Boozy sweet fruit combo(strawberry/fig/cherry) with licquorice. Just delicious.


Glad someone else got boozy/funky fruit thing...it was so good like that.


----------



## MWJB

jeebsy said:


> Glad someone else got boozy/funky fruit thing...it was so good like that.


My neighbour just popped in for a brew, "Oooh, tastes like it has booze in it...".

I made a pot earlier, a little lower extraction than yesterday (22.7% vs 25%), the "Blackjack" flavour just leapt out.


----------



## jeebsy

Had an aeropress that was nice earlier but quite different in flavour to the two earlier brews. Seems pretty versatile/malleable in terms of flavour


----------



## MWJB

jeebsy said:


> Had an aeropress that was nice earlier but quite different in flavour to the two earlier brews. Seems pretty versatile/malleable in terms of flavour


I have found this quite a lot with the SL28 & SL34s, delicious, but a bit chameleonic? When I think I have them nailed, I get a very different brew next go round, all within reasonable extraction parameters...did used to irk me a bit, but now I'm less spooked by surprises & have long ago learned to enjoy the benefits of "happy accidents"


----------



## Flibster

Finally got round to opening yesterdays post. *yes... lazy bugger*

Oh dear...

It's going to be a bad week for me.


----------



## jeebsy

The smell of the NL out the grinder is, em, interesting


----------



## Geordie Boy

Karugiro, Espresso, 21g into 40g, 25s.

First shot so not bad guess at the grind. Really like this. Not as acidic as the description suggests. Very sweet and smooth. A bit like coffee meets citric acid but turned down so a sweetness comes through.

I want another!


----------



## Flibster

Othaya brewed today in the aeropress.

17g coffee 200g water @ 85°C for 1:45.

Yup. Just what I expected. Boozy dried fruit and a nasty tang aftertaste. I'll pass the rest of this bag onto the other halfs workmate. Just really not for me.


----------



## jeebsy

Pretty strong ratio there - is that your normal recipe?


----------



## Flibster

For aeropress, yup. Using a kaffeologie s filter too. Gave up on the Able disc filters. Never really got a reliable method with them.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sorry still a week behind

Kenya Karugiro in a V60

Little bit over and in terms of extraction still tasty though

Yep lemon , lime, bright but also getting lemony curd sweetness too...


----------



## garydyke1

Flibster said:


> Othaya brewed today in the aeropress.
> 
> 17g coffee 200g water @ 85°C for 1:45.
> 
> Yup. Just what I expected. Boozy dried fruit and a nasty tang aftertaste. I'll pass the rest of this bag onto the other halfs workmate. Just really not for me.


Try 13g @95c with 4 mins steep and report back


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Sorry still a week behind
> 
> Kenya Karugiro in a V60
> 
> Little bit over and in terms of extraction still tasty though
> 
> Yep lemon , lime, bright but also getting lemony curd sweetness too...


Get on the Chinga. Its fading already as brewed : (


----------



## Step21

garydyke1 said:


> Try 13g @95c with 4 mins steep and report back


Thanks Gary. Gave this a whirl with a Hausgrind grind of 1.2 (1 full turn then 2 o clock) and 180ml water.

Gave a nice balanced cup very much like i've been getting via another AP method. The boozy stewed fruit is beginning to fade but still there with the sweet licquorice. Almost finished the bag alas...


----------



## garydyke1

13g I would shoot for a full aero. 220g water.....but I keep forgetting not everyone has ideal water and an EK43 to hand . doh!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Karugiro v60 this morning . mmmmm sweet lemon pop...little bit of that fizz. Delicious ( dialled back to 1.5 in the haus for this one )


----------



## domjon1

wasn't much for the Chinga in Aeropress, bit too leathery for my taste. Unexpectedly lovely in milk though


----------



## jeebsy

I'm loving it brewed. Haven't tried as espresso yet, will do that tonight


----------



## Flibster

garydyke1 said:


> Try 13g @95c with 4 mins steep and report back


I kept enough for a second aeropress and passed the rest of the bag on. It was better, but still not for me.

I'm definitely not a natural processed person. I keep trying them, but yet to find one I will willingly buy multiple bags of.


----------



## Step21

Another natural for next week - tough luck!

I find that the naturals seem to do really well in the Ibrik. Finished of the Chinga with one earlier.

10g (3/4 turn on Hausgrind) into 140ml of pre-boiled water (50/50 Clearview/Strathmore) then let it roll on low for 8mins until bubbles start to come through the crust. Filter with V60.

Dark slightly bitter licquorice on first sips which then transforms into a delicious sweet stewed fruit fest without the booze.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried the Othaya Chinga as espresso this morning. Strong stewed boozy fruits in the main for me.....the was a marmite aftertaste which I haven't found in the AP or Sowdens before. Yes Marmite!!!! And finished with fruit sweetness, couldn't pick out liquorice, boot polish or pontefract though. But liked it lots anyway.

17g in, 32g out, 30 secs


----------



## Flibster

Step21 said:


> Another natural for next week - tough luck!


Yup. They always seem to come in pairs. Just means the other half's workmate gets slightly caffeinated and I have to go buy some coffee instead.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

When I have tried the Chinga early on as an Aeropress I was tempted to comment it tasted like 1950's post war Britain (like a brogue). Got the shoe polish, leather with the liquorice. Nuts but strangely nice.


----------



## garydyke1

Tis indeed a bizarre unique coffee. The NH is worth trying as a side-by-side. its like the older more responsible sibling of the two, more sweetness and fruit, less chemical-type flavours


----------



## jeebsy

NL is espresso, 20 in, 40 out, took slightly over 30 secs but nothing too out there.

Think that's the first i've ever had an espresso feel fizzy on my tongue. Got more stewed/boozy fruit than the liquorice. Really interesting. Want another....


----------



## Step21

Into the Finca Siberia Natural Bourbon as aeropress. First thing to note was the ginger spice smell after grinding.

Used Gary's 4min steep method with stirring between 45 and 60 secs and a fine grind (1 turn then between 1 & 2 on the Hausgrind), 13g/185

Lovely brew. I got sweet stone type fruit (plum?) with a hint of aniseed and a definite warm lingering ginger aftertaste. Really nice.


----------



## Xpenno

Othaya Chinga

Garymex - Really tasty brew, after-taste lasted about an hour. This one gets less crazy with age but is still a really intriguing cup that has you coming back for more! Delicious.

Espresso (EK Ristretto) - 20>36in36 banging! So much going on that I find it hard to nail specific flavours down. Great balance of body, sweetness and acidity, very tasty.


----------



## Xpenno

Finca Siberia, Garymex method.

Really loving this one, big, creamy body, tastes like a very subtle mix of violet and ginger chocolate creams, maybe a hint of cinnamon/all spice. Really loving this one.


----------



## Step21

Finca Siberia natural - Bonavita Immersion brewer

The ginger really came to the fore on this brew. Creamy gingernut snap type biscuit with plum type fruit. Lovely.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finca Siberia Natural - Chemex

Little over extraction wise

Bonkers all all the place...twsits and turns can't make my mins up whats going on ...

Defo creamy .....

Aniseed - ginger - then little sweet , then a hint of funk


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Still on the Chinga and tried going slightly coarser. 17=>42 in 25 secs. Fruits less pronounced, stilI sweet but thinner, however it did bring the Marmite to the forefront (borderline bovril on the first sip). Crazy crazy bean that keeps you on your toes, still good but preferred yesterday's attempt at spro.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Near the end of the Karugiro

Chemex ( chemdyke ) - 30g into 500g one and half turns on the hausgrind

Really opened up in the cup

Still that bright lemon ,but balanced and sweet , hints of the lemon curd , clean , clean , clean , delicious

( 1.30 tds 20.14 EY )


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finca Siberia - v60

Little under this one , not a mile away though from Pergness

Whats going on in this then ....

Ginger - yep

Spice - yep -

Ainiseed - yep

Boosty Collins - yep

still sweet - yep

Screw it , its got a Sambuca finish !!!!!!

Cant wait to nail this one and see where it goes


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Finca Siberia - v60
> 
> Little under this one , not a mile away though from Pergness
> 
> Whats going on in this then ....
> 
> Ginger - yep
> 
> Spice - yep -
> 
> Ainiseed - yep
> 
> Boosty Collins - yep
> 
> still sweet - yep
> 
> Screw it , its got a Sambuca finish !!!!!!
> 
> Cant wait to nail this one and see where it goes


I tried one this morning but drawdown was awfully quick, did you find much adjustment required?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I tried one this morning but drawdown was awfully quick, did you find much adjustment required?


Yep under 2 mins

Needs to be finer than last weeks ....

Gonna try again tonight or tomorrow ..

Think needs to be around 1.25-1.3tds otherwise it's gets a bit wild in the cup


----------



## jeebsy

Went finer, came in bang on two mins but still tastes a bit under, think my water was a bit cooler than usual this time. Got some of the sambuca finish though (shudders)


----------



## DoubleShot

Sorry if silly questions but how do you measure tds and what is EY?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Sorry if silly questions but how do you measure tds and what is EY?


Not silly....

You measure tds with a refractometer

EY short for extraction yield


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks boots.

After seeing the promotional video for Acaia scales and iPhone app, I'm considering trying a brew method that would warrant me purchasing a set?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Thanks boots.
> 
> After seeing the promotional video for Acaia scales and iPhone app, I'm considering trying a brew method that would warrant me purchasing a set?


Chemex then..


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kenya Othaya Chinga through Chemex. Powerful boozy fruit - sweet lime acidity finish. Didn't get any marmite or liquorice but that may be due to consuming it alongside some home made Seville orange marmalade. Will see how it stacks up as a flat white later.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Karugiro...last 12 g in the v60

Proabably shied away from Kenyan's a little in the past , as I was predominantly drank espresso 12 months ago ...

This as brew though has been really great .....

Lemon , but sweet and balanced , even bright in the cup to keep it interesting , not too much to make it face scrunching......

Nom


----------



## MWJB

El Salvador Finca Siberia Natural Bourbon

Aeropress non-inverted, rinse & preheat with water right off boil.

Dose 14g, fine grind (0.38 of a turn on Lido1, 55% passing through a 500um sieve).

Fill to 260g (was actually aiming 255g, but hey ho, turned out pretty good), wetting all grinds with pour, no stir, insert plunger on fill to stop dripping & leave for 20mins, around halfway through check grounds have all sunk, just tap on the side of the brewer/gentle swirl will do this.

Discard any 'drip through' from the rinse & fill.

At 20min remove the plunger and brew will start to drain, when it stalls, fit plunger & plunge slowly until you see the bed & stop.

Remove AP from cup & squeeze out the last drips & discard, to make clean up easier.

Sweet, juicy, caramel, milk choc & spice.


----------



## garydyke1

Bags of milk chocolate in Siberia Natural today. Such a gentle natural coffee. Aniseed and violet floral thing going on.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried the BRAZIL FAZENDA PASSEIO as a couple of flat white this morning. 18g => 34g in 35 secs.

Even with my inconsistent milk I managed something resembling a leaf on the first and a blob on the second attempt.

Both tasted fantastic though. Really sweet, treacle sponge cutting through rather nicely.


----------



## garydyke1

Passeio is probably my fave Brazil this year, its punching well above its weight


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> Tried the BRAZIL FAZENDA PASSEIO as a couple of flat white this morning. 18g => 34g in 35 secs.
> 
> Even with my inconsistent milk I managed something resembling a leaf on the first and a blob on the second attempt.
> 
> Both tasted fantastic though. Really sweet, treacle sponge cutting through rather nicely.


20 > 40 in 27 for me, stonking flat white, so sweet, really moreish


----------



## Xpenno

Been learning how to dial in my new work batch brewer today. I was really struggling to not over extract even with the EK side open on the grind. Dialling in 1.25L brews has been a bit of step up from my Chemex at home and has proven more challenging that I had anticipated, I got a pretty good method for dialling thing in quickly now so am pretty happy with the results.

Today I've made a couple of brews with the Finca Siberia Natural and one with Fazenda Passeio.

Finca Siberia Natural is really tasty, it's starting to move towards almost tasting of gingerbread but with some of the floral tones that Gary mentioned in there. Really tasty cuppa.

Fazenda Passeio is sweet milk chocolate with a really gentle acidity, so smooth and a delight to gulp down! Gonna try this in the Wave shortly.


----------



## garydyke1

Siberia natural.

Chemex.

25g/500g/5mins 40. Grind setting 6 (!)

Pushed the extraction on this one towards the mid 20's lol, brutal stirring and 'whipping' of the coffee bed with the pour. It stagnated for about 1min 10 sec then started to flow again.

In exchange for body lost the aromatics and perceivable sweetness weirdly.

I prefer this around 4mins 15-4mins 45. and 20-21%


----------



## Steve7

Hands down this Brazilian is my favourite brewed this year.

The acid is less upfront and it seems sweet and smooth, with enough background interest to keep me happy rather than overwhelm the cup.

( Fazendia Passeio)


----------



## Steve7

Fellow forumites....

despite having an SSSSS and an IMM subscription, and following the emails, I never see the coupon codes that normally come during videos. I am thinking I must be missing something, and perhaps not on the right mailing list? Particularly annoying after paying 15 quid for a bag at Xmas and finding there was a half price code for it! I use to see them all the time, but struggle to work out where they are now!

if someone could point me as to the whereabouts of the codes that would be fab. It could be I am not signed up for the right newsletter? PM me if you prefer not to plaster them all over a website.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I don't know what codes you're on about? There were a couple of ones at Xmas and that's the only ones I've known.


----------



## Steve7

There used to be regular videos that always contained a code for discount if you watched them to the end. It was a while back as I have been using the site years.

Maybe be they have just stopped and that's why I can't find them! Mind you, I didn't get he Xmas codes either so you never know if it's because there aren't any, or you just don't know where to look!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I have not seen any codes on any videos in the time ive been watching em sorry ...


----------



## jeebsy

Steve7 said:


> There used to be regular videos that always contained a code for discount if you watched them to the end. It was a while back as I have been using the site years.
> 
> Maybe be they have just stopped and that's why I can't find them! Mind you, I didn't get he Xmas codes either so you never know if it's because there aren't any, or you just don't know where to look!


The thought giving codes was great, and this would undoubtedly be fun, but a lot of people were not going to have the codes


----------



## garydyke1

COLOMBIA CENCOIC CAUCA WASHED

First coffee I have consumed since Friday afternoon & its delicious and easy drinking. No tasting notes - Still feel hunger over and taste buds arent firing yet.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> COLOMBIA CENCOIC CAUCA WASHED
> 
> First coffee I have consumed since Friday afternoon & its delicious and easy drinking. No tasting notes - Still feel hunger over and taste buds arent firing yet.


Just waved this (out of Chemex papers). 14g>250g. Very drinkable, really light acidity, thick/creamy body, I get that strange combined acidity+bitterness that I get with pomegranate and a dark choc/coco finish. Tasty overall, think i could do better but I've still not mastered the Wave


----------



## Xpenno

Xpenno said:


> Just waved this (out of Chemex papers). 14g>250g. Very drinkable, really light acidity, thick/creamy body, I get that strange combined acidity+bitterness that I get with pomegranate and a dark choc/coco finish. Tasty overall, think i could do better but I've still not mastered the Wave


Dark choc is turning to milk choc crossed the more it cools, mmmmm


----------



## jeebsy

Had a brazil v60 earlier, don't normally brew anything with chocolate in the tasting notes but have been on a good streak with the kettle and acaias givinga bit control over things. Really delicious, wish I had a bit more to brew with now.


----------



## Mrboots2u

COLOMBIA CENCOIC CAUCA WASHED

V60 , handgrinder - usual technique ( 1.5 on the haus , 2 mins bang on draw down )

Subtle and lovely brew , starts of the gentle grape like acidity ( just a whisper ) then sweet , then that bakers dark chocolate finish ...

Really enjoyed this , delicious straight out the bag


----------



## Mrboots2u

This coffee is gonna be one of those where you look at the tasting notes and go " err that's gonna clash , grape and chocolate eww" . Brewed right though it's a gentle passage between the two ..juicy at start , that bourneville finish at the end


----------



## Step21

Columbia Cencoic

Bonavita Immersion. Fine-ish grind (1.1 on the Hausgrind), All water in at 96.5 ish followed by a gentle mini-whisk stir or five, then lid on and 13min steep, 4:30 drawdown. Dose 14g/215. Water 50/50 Stretton hills/clearview

Zinging & pingin! Big dark choc with zesty zing gradually fading with cooling to a smoother milk choc with zesty zing! Enough sweetness to balance out the acidity. I think that this is the zingiest coffee i've ever had. Lovely.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Columbia Cencoic

V60

Had to go a bit finer for this brew ( thunk i left the bag partially open the last 2 days







)

Meant was plus 20% EY

Sweet tons of chocolate , lost alot of the acidity and not as complex

Good drink - prefer it a little bit "less "


----------



## Step21

Mrboots2u said:


> Columbia Cencoic
> 
> V60
> 
> Had to go a bit finer for this brew ( thunk i left the bag partially open the last 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Meant was plus 20% EY
> 
> Sweet tons of chocolate , lost alot of the acidity and not as complex
> 
> Good drink - prefer it a little bit "less "


I V60'd this earlier - wasn't perfect by any means - but what i did notice was a complete lack of acidity and zest. A completely different drink to the immersion. It was super fruity and i could really pick out the pomegranate.


----------



## garydyke1

Still dont rate v60's. Sorry. Im happy for someone to make me one which beats a Chemex or long steep


----------



## Steve7

Why mess with a V60 when the clever is so much more simple?

At least that's my experience....


----------



## jeebsy

They're a bit quicker and easier imo. Have never really got to grips with the 'wee' chemex.


----------



## Geordie Boy

When i tried everything through V60, Kalita and Chemex there were times i preferred V60 but it was ~5% of the time. That's why i've mostly given up on it however i like a brewed coffee with a bit more body which is where the V60 struggles anyhow IMO. Like all methods the resulting taste is slightly different so down to personal preference as well


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> They're a bit quicker and easier imo. Have never really got to grips with the 'wee' chemex.


I brew in the 3-6 cup even if its just me for one cup. I should nick a 1-3 cup from work and see if it works out


----------



## Step21

jeebsy said:


> They're a bit quicker and easier imo. Have never really got to grips with the 'wee' chemex.


I've sadly never made a really good chemex. I have made a few (not many) really good V60's. I've made a lot of really good immersions. To me it would seem boring just to do the same thing over & over again.

The really good V60's are IMO worth the perseverance and give a different type of drink.


----------



## Geordie Boy

garydyke1 said:


> I brew in the 3-6 cup even if its just me for one cup. I should nick a 1-3 cup from work and see if it works out


I personally found the 1-3 on par with a V60 though i'd be interested in any other opinions


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> I brew in the 3-6 cup even if its just me for one cup. I should nick a 1-3 cup from work and see if it works out


Please do then share your recipe...i'm off work tomorrow so might spend a bit of time messing about with it. Should really have just got a 3-6 cup in the first place


----------



## jeebsy

Step21 said:


> The really good V60's are IMO worth the perseverance and give a different type of drink.


I've probably made more good v60s in the last week than in the last year combined (although a) i hardly ever used to use it and b)i've been caning them since getting the Buono)


----------



## Geordie Boy

Step21 said:


> The really good V60's are IMO worth the perseverance and give a different type of drink.


I did get the feeling you need to be more precise with a V60, though i use a very fine grind for it. The courser the grind the less precise you need to be for consistency with the various brew methods IMO


----------



## Step21

jeebsy said:


> I've probably made more good v60s in the last week than in the last year combined (although a) i hardly ever used to use it and b)i've been caning them since getting the Buono)


I've made many bad V60's in the last week (but it's been a learning experience!). Would you say that the fancy Buono kettle been a big factor in getting better V60's?


----------



## fede_luppi

Columbia Cencoic

Aeropress

Playing around with ratios for a two cups brew:

26g beans > 300in + 20out g water

Fine-ish grind, inverted method, 2 min infusion inc blooming

A bit too acidic at first, contrasting with a very pleasant chocolate at the end that persists for minutes. Perhaps I couldn't get all its complexity, overall a bit plain. I will try a stronger brew next time


----------



## Xpenno

Bolivia Finca Illimani 13.5g > 250g Kalita Wave, custom water.

This is just sublime, really thick, creamy mouthfeel delicate pineapple notes running throughout and I'm pretty sure that it has more to give! Accompanied by poached eggs on sour dough and it's the best brunch I've had in ages!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Columbia Cencoic

Had varying brew with ( v60 , chemex , clever dripenstien ...)

None bad , all good, in varying degrees of strength brew wise .

Really nice mix of that grape acidity and chocolate finish ( tend to get this more as it cools )

Im only on the sub bi-weekly now , so see you guys week after this


----------



## fede_luppi

Columbia Cencoic

Gaggia Baby

18in > 37out in 26secs.

Too acidic and less chocolaty than previous pulls. Any advice on how to reduce acidity?


----------



## garydyke1

fede_luppi said:


> Columbia Cencoic
> 
> Gaggia Baby
> 
> 18in > 37out in 26secs.
> 
> Too acidic and less chocolaty than previous pulls. Any advice on how to reduce acidity?


Aim for longer brew times


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Columbia Cencoic
> 
> Had varying brew with ( v60 , chemex , clever dripenstien ...)
> 
> None bad , all good, in varying degrees of strength brew wise .
> 
> Really nice mix of that grape acidity and chocolate finish ( tend to get this more as it cools )
> 
> Im only on the sub bi-weekly now , so see you guys week after this


Damn you've missed Pineapple cubes acidity


----------



## Mrboots2u

Columbia Cencoic

On the espresso now , couple of split shots , both a little under ..

But still you get that grape acidity and it quickly fades into sweetness .

In milk the chocolate cuts through nicely the grape fades ...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Columbia Cencoic - near the end now

Made couple of 5 oz capps with this tonight , really hit the dark chocolate notes a treat . Scummy

E8 - 18.5 >34 g


----------



## Step21

Bolivian Finca Illimani

Lovely first brew with this earlier as a chemex. 12g/200ml in the 3-6 cup chemex. Finish grind (1.25 on the Hausgrind).

This is the first time i've tasted pears from a coffee. I'm getting a lot of pear and apple, some pineapple and the sweet milk choc finish. Really different. What a shame that this coffee will never be produced again.


----------



## garydyke1

Yep a real shame. Criolla is a varietal you don't see very often, makes for a very unique cup profile. If this farmer would have carried on growing coffee subsequent crops could have been split into separate Criolla/caturra lots, instead its dead in water.

Not paying enough for these coffees : (

Grab a pack of the cascara if you can http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-bolivia/products/bolivia-finca-illimani-cascara


----------



## garydyke1

This thread has gone very quiet. No more feedback on Illimani ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> This thread has gone very quiet. No more feedback on Illimani ?


Didn't have it









Next delivery is saturday


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> This thread has gone very quiet. No more feedback on Illimani ?


Have hardly drank any coffee this week have been so busy. Got overtime to do from home over the weekend so planning on drinking a lot of coffee with it.


----------



## Step21

I've been enjoying both the Columbian Cencoic and Bolivian Illimani coffees. Really like them both. Both are making lovely long immersions in the Bonavita.

Fine grind (10 on the Hausgrind), 13g/200, Add coffee to water, stir, drawdown at 15mins for a 19min total brew. Using a 50/50 Ashbeck/Waitrose essentials water mix at the moment.

The coffee into the water rather than the usual water on coffee makes a big difference. I'm not entirely sure why.

With the Columbian, water over coffee gives big dark bakers choc with some fruitiness but the other way round it's more balanced - less overt on the dark choc and juicier.

The Bolivian gives a silkier mouthfeel with lots of apple (not so much pear) with coffee into water, water onto coffee it brings the milk choc to the fore with some pear and apple acidity.

All delicious though!

Next weeks is a natural, so really looking forward to it. Need to dust down the ibrik.


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> The coffee into the water rather than the usual water on coffee makes a big difference. I'm not entirely sure why.
> 
> With the Columbian, water over coffee gives big dark bakers choc with some fruitiness but the other way round it's more balanced - less overt on the dark choc and juicier.
> 
> The Bolivian gives a silkier mouthfeel with lots of apple (not so much pear) with coffee into water, water onto coffee it brings the milk choc to the fore with some pear and apple acidity.
> 
> All delicious though!.


I've got a theory (...one of many...stop me, or I'll just keep trundling them out), I find you get a heavier body & supressed acidity with water over coffee. I think it may have something to do with oils being released & trapped in the base of the brewer in any grinds that don't get to float to the top, the oils bolster the mouthfeel but can blunt the brighter flavours a little. Coffee over water, the coffee releases the oils (or more of them) at the surface, at draw down the oils are mainly floating and a higher proportion get trapped in the bed, rather than pushed out into the cup & you get a slightly thinner, but brighter brew.


----------



## MWJB

Bolivia Finca Illimani 21:305g, 50 hours room temp steep in a French press, fine grind. Filtered through a Clever dripper. Silky chocolate, still some acidity. Would typically go a bit stronger on the brew ratio, but really enjoying this.


----------



## garydyke1

50 hours!?

mental


----------



## garydyke1

Step21 said:


> Next weeks is a natural, so really looking forward to it. Need to dust down the ibrik.


This is a brazil natural . Don't go expecting no funk nor nothing


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> 50 hours!?
> 
> mental


Cold brew, 20%EY. 24 hours isn't long enough.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> I've got a theory (...one of many...stop me, or I'll just keep trundling them out), I find you get a heavier body & supressed acidity with water over coffee. I think it may have something to do with oils being released & trapped in the base of the brewer in any grinds that don't get to float to the top, the oils bolster the mouthfeel but can blunt the brighter flavours a little. Coffee over water, the coffee releases the oils (or more of them) at the surface, at draw down the oils are mainly floating and a higher proportion get trapped in the bed, rather than pushed out into the cup & you get a slightly thinner, but brighter brew.


That's a good theory.

I tried a little more experimentation aiming for a "quicker" brew 10mins rather than 20. So, same coffees, parameters etc... After adding coffee to water and using the mini whisk to incorporate i then added 2 additional stirs at 2:30 and 4min making sure to gently turn the grinds at the bottom. Drawdown at 6min for 10min brew.

Both resulted in delicious results and probably a hybrid between the 20min coffee over water/ water over coffee.

Columbian - much more fruity (getting violets/rose petals), silky mouthfeel and dark choc (not over powering)

Bolivian - again the fruits were more distinct, could really taste the pear, apple, pineapple, silky mouthfeel and milk choc background.


----------



## Step21

garydyke1 said:


> This is a brazil natural . Don't go expecting no funk nor nothing


Can i dislike this post? Still expecting something good please.


----------



## Xpenno

Today's coffee (so far)

Columbia Cencoic - Espresso

15g > 30g 27 secs - tones of acidity, reasonable body, probably a little too much top end for espresso, still drinkable but slightly off balance, will try harder next time









Bolivian Illimani - Espresso

15g > 35g 22 secs - sweet and zingy, lacks a bit of body but really tasty shot.

Bolivian Illimani - Kalita Wave

14g > 250g 2:30 - Pineapple has left the building, still got a great silky smooth body and there is a hint of funk on the finish now that wasn't there last weekend. Delicious.


----------



## garydyke1

Cencoic is a killer 'spro. at least on my set up.

50/50 roastery / clear view (rip)

19.8g->44g->28 sec

clarity, balance, sweetness.

in milk its caramel city


----------



## Step21

Into this weeks Brazilian Cachoeira de Grama canario natural with a 10min Bonavita Immersion brew.

Sweet as you like, silky but chewy mouthfeel, huge on the raisins. Delicious.

Doesn't need any funk!


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Cencoic is a killer 'spro. at least on my set up.
> 
> 50/50 roastery / clear view (rip)
> 
> 19.8g->44g->28 sec
> 
> clarity, balance, sweetness.
> 
> in milk its caramel city


My first espresso in ages, been 99% brewed for the last few months. You'll have to make me one so that I can compare


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Cencoic is a killer 'spro. at least on my set up.
> 
> 50/50 roastery / clear view (rip)
> 
> 19.8g->44g->28 sec
> 
> clarity, balance, sweetness.
> 
> in milk its caramel city


Ok, changed the pressure profile this morning (10s2b, 5s7b, 5s12b,20s9b). The shot is running for 40 seconds and I'm getting 15>30g

It's now thick and gloopy, really nice smooth chocolate after-taste which lasts and lasts. There is still a bunch of tasty acidity but it's way more balanced than before.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Brazil fazenda cachoeira da grama canario natural

into this for espresso and capps

Little but quick and tad under but still very tasty .......

Espresso - big dark chocolate notes and sweet

Milk - gonna be a killer cappuccino , dark chocolate and sweet

Will be making another couple when guests arrive later , will go one notch tighter on the EK and hit dark chocolate heaven !!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fazenda cachoeira

Split shots...

Espresso - dark chocolate sweet not bitter

Milk - dark chocolate digestives


----------



## MWJB

Fazenda Cachoeira in the Sowden....don't know the brew ratio!
















Guesstimated the water based on the fact I sieved out the largest grinds (1/6th) with a regular kitchen sieve (~1.2mm mesh?), must have been ~50g/l-ish?

Lovely brew (sweet dark choc) & a new standard technique...with a few tweaks to better control brew ratio & reduce mess...there was a lot of mess...


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Fazenda Cachoeira in the Sowden....don't know the brew ratio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guesstimated the water based on the fact I sieved out the largest grinds (1/6th) with a regular kitchen sieve (~1.2mm mesh?), must have been ~50g/l-ish?
> 
> Lovely brew (sweet dark choc) & a new standard technique...with a few tweaks to better control brew ratio & reduce mess...there was a lot of mess...


You don't know the brew ratio

I feel my world has gone slightly askew........


----------



## MWJB

Mrboots2u said:


> You don't know the brew ratio
> 
> I feel my world has gone slightly askew........


I know! Imagine how I felt...I didn't know what was going to happen...it could have caught fire at any moment for all I knew!


----------



## garydyke1

You lot are crazy mad, don't know how you sleep at night being so crazy and that.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fazenda cachoeira

Anyone else in this one yet...still getting super sweet espresso and dark chocolate digestive capos


----------



## Xpenno

Had this today on our office batch. 65 > 1.25L.

Really, really tasty brew, it's a bit like those Blue Riband wafer biscuit things. Not quite dark chocolate but cheaper milk chocolate if you catch my drift.


----------



## Mister_Tad

Mrboots2u said:


> Fazenda cachoeira
> 
> Anyone else in this one yet...still getting super sweet espresso and dark chocolate digestive capos


This used to be my bar-none favourite espresso at a point - gooey, thick, sweet and generally epic, but I keep managing to pull sour shots off it lately, and if I tighten the grind any more I'm on the edge of choking the machine. :/

What ratio are you getting on with?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mister_Tad said:


> This used to be my bar-none favourite espresso at a point - gooey, thick, sweet and generally epic, but I keep managing to pull sour shots off it lately, and if I tighten the grind any more I'm on the edge of choking the machine. :/
> 
> What ratio are you getting on with?


Mine are on ek43 grinder so 18 into 36g.


----------



## garydyke1

Sour?







maybe run a bit more water through it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fazenda cachoeira

In the sowden at work ...

50 minute steep.

Chocolate sweet biscuity gluggable


----------



## MWJB

Colombia CENOIC Cauca washed - brewed in a cup, very fine grind 53g/l, NSEW stir at fill, covered then 19min steep - sweet, rounded white wine acidity & chocolate, delicious.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Colombia CENOIC Cauca washed - brewed in a cup, very fine grind 53g/l, NSEW stir at fill, covered then 19min steep - sweet, rounded white wine acidity & chocolate, delicious.


Ey?


----------



## MWJB

23%


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fazenda cachoeira

In capps for guests , gets the "oooh thats nice coffee" did you put my sugar in it ...."

Nope


----------



## frustin

Mrboots2u said:


> Mine are on ek43 grinder so 18 into 36g.


I know that each machine is different but how long is it taking before the pour?


----------



## Mrboots2u

frustin said:


> I know that each machine is different but how long is it taking before the pour?


Hi the way an EK extracts with a vesuvius ( time and volume wise ) tends to be different to more conventional set ups ..

In total from the pump coming on my shots take between 25-30 seconds , but bear in mind i have 10 seconds pre infusion then another 5 seconds before hitting 8.5 bar as max ....

i dont know what your set up is but if 1:2 is still sour at say 25 seconds id be tempted to run same brew ratio with a little more time ( by making the grind finer )


----------



## Step21

Now into the Pulped natural Brazilian Cachoeira de Grama canario.

Quite different from the natural which was easy to please. Generally, i'm finding it less sweet and more difficult to get a good brew. I tried a couple of long/intermediate Bonavita immersions and a chemex yesterday which were OK ish. Getting apricot acidity and peach aftertaste but not the sweetness i'd like. Seemed to be a tart edge to the brew.

Best brew so far was this morning's aeropress which i haven't used in a while. So, 13g/200ml at 10 o' clock on the Hausgrind. Half water into inverted aeropress off boil, add coffee, pour rest water over top. Whisk to incorporate. Steep 20mins then plunge. Started with dark choc and biscuits on first sips then the apricot/peach sweetness sits on the tongue with nice caramels to balance things out. The tart "edge" gone. There's peach/apricot jam in this bean if you can get it out.

Think it will be a grower. Maybe the day after roasting was too soon for this one?


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Just finishing the Canario Natural - one of the best bases for a flat white I've had in a long time. I know this is practically heresy but I've never been overwhelmed by the Yellow Bourbon Cachoiera - much prefer the Canario. Not opened the Pulped Natural version yet... be interesting to compare


----------



## Step21

Not a lot of activity on here this past week?

I have to say that the Brazilian Canario Pulped natural did not grow on me. Much preferred the natural. Something about the caramels that i didn't like. In the end the best balanced brew with it was in the chemex.

This weeks IMM - Malawi Msese (washed geisha/ nykla) arrived this morning. 2 brews already and really liking it.

Bonavita Immersion - Sweet lemon toffee with a floral hit and big mouthfeel

Chemex - More balanced brew - but again sweet lemon toffee (more lemony than the immersion)


----------



## Nimble Motionists

I preferred the Pulped Natural to the Natural as brewed (think it was the acidity that made it a better brewed coffee for me) but the Natural was way better in a flat white. About to try first brew of the Malawi Geisha.


----------



## MWJB

Malawi Msese - French press, sweet lemon (like clear lemonade, no sharpness/tartness), floral finish. Very tasty.


----------



## garydyke1

I can tell you the Malawi Msese tastes pretty nasty with 100% ashbeck !


----------



## Mister_Tad

I never did manage to get something truly delicious from the remainder of my Fazenda Cachoeira, but did get back to pretty decent. I'd blame the fairly poor grinder in the equation, but then I've previously had it spot on with the same grinder... perhaps my tastes have become more demanding.

I shall be stocking back up once Mr Ceado arrives and trying again, because I really did used to adore this stuff.


----------



## Step21

I tried a 50/50 blend of this week Malawi Msese with last weeks Brazilian Pulped natural as a Bonavita Immersion brew. Turned out very nicely. Nicer caramels (to my palate) with sweet peaches & lemon.

As an experiment, due to running low on Filtropa filters, i substituted a size 3 V60 filter and folded it to match the Filtropa shape. The result was a very different brew. Everything tasted much sharper. Lost the peach and got sharp lemon. The caramels darker and thinner. Altogether a much less pleasant brew.

Also been noticing that the Malawi Msese filters substantially quicker on the same grind settings relative to other beans.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Really versatile the Msese... had as both Chemex and Flat White tonight. Had expected it to work well in the Chemex given the descriptors and how it tasted out of the Kalita on Sunday. Lots of sweet lemon acidity in the Chemex. Wasn't expecting it to be great in the flat white but really fancied a milk drink. Surprisingly tasty - citrus was mellowed but still there and the caramels really came through - bizarrely I think the flat white was the best of the three so far (Kalita/Chemex/FW) - definitely not what I'd expected and perhaps a fluke.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Malawi Msese Geisha

V60 - Yeo get that thick mouthfeel that starts of as lemon curd like , then some toffee sweetness as to cools

Not got to the nesquick yet , but this is going to be tasty brewed , looking forward to having the time to chemex this later in the week


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Malawi Msese Geisha
> 
> V60 - Yeo get that thick mouthfeel that starts of as lemon curd like , then some toffee sweetness as to cools
> 
> Not got to the nesquick yet , but this is going to be tasty brewed , looking forward to having the time to chemex this later in the week


Nesquick was my tasting note which Steve agreed to . Lots of Calciummy in the water (350ppm) you'll never get that with Volvic or Ashbeck


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Nesquick was my tasting note which Steve agreed to . Lots of Calciummy in the water (350ppm) you'll never get that with Volvic or Ashbeck


Oh piss off with your roasters water .....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Had a flat 7 bar spro of the Malawi Msese Geisha as an experiment

Bags of mouthful , lemon sweetness bit of burnt caramel in there...

View attachment 13067


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Oh piss off with your roasters water .....


There no waitrose shops by you?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> There no waitrose shops by you?


`nope this is Lancaster .....Nearest one is preston 30 miles away

not driving there just for water ....

Its Sainsburys or nowt


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> `nope this is Lancaster .....Nearest one is preston 30 miles away
> 
> not driving there just for water ....
> 
> Its Sainsburys or nowt


People drive cross country to upgrade grinders lol


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Mrboots2u said:


> Had a flat 7 bar spro of the Malawi Msese Geisha as an experiment
> 
> Bags of mouthful , lemon sweetness bit of burnt caramel in there...
> 
> View attachment 13067


Have you posted anything recently on pressure profiling? I remember reading some stuff when you first got the Vesuvius but interested to hear how you're getting on with it (without forcing you to rehash it on the IMM thread!)


----------



## Obnic

Mrboots2u said:


> Had a flat 7 bar spro of the Malawi Msese Geisha as an experiment..


What got you to low pressure extractions? Coarse grind and long extraction? Whatcha thinkin man?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Obnic said:


> What got you to low pressure extractions? Coarse grind and long extraction? Whatcha thinkin man?


Answered here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=20671


----------



## Step21

This weeks IMM arrived unexpectedly in the post this morning

BRAZIL CARMO ESTATE YELLOW BOURBON PULPED NATURAL

Couple of brews today. Immersion (long steep) - sweet, toffee caramel, syrupy mouthfeel. V60 (first for a while) - nice, again sweet toffee caramel less mouthfeel. Not the most complex bean but tasty nonetheless.


----------



## gman147

garydyke1 said:


> I can tell you the Malawi Msese tastes pretty nasty with 100% ashbeck !


Lol, I'll remember to thank Steve personally for that bag then


----------



## garydyke1

gman147 said:


> Lol, I'll remember to thank Steve personally for that bag then


Tastes awesome in harder water tho : )


----------



## gman147

Haha. I'll try some tap water if I can't get to waitrose.


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Tastes awesome in harder water tho : )


Funnily enough, just got the "Nesquick" choc, for the first time with this coffee...with tap water (~300ppm).


----------



## Step21

BRAZIL CARMO ESTATE YELLOW BOURBON PULPED NATURAL

V60 size 1 plastic dripper using a cut to fit Chemex filter. 12g/200ml (fineish 1.2 grind on the Hausgrind). Technique :40sec bloom with 20ml (travel kettle 1 min off boil) incorporating some mild swirling of the V60, followed by one long slow continous central pour - all in by 2min 20sec. Light stir on top then a couple of taps. Total time 4min 28sec. 170ml of brew.

Tasted good. Sweet & toffeeish.

First go with the refractometer and it measures the TDS at 1.33%. As far as i can work out from the VST software this equates to a 18.96% Extraction Yield.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> BRAZIL CARMO ESTATE YELLOW BOURBON PULPED NATURAL
> 
> V60 size 1 plastic dripper using a cut to fit Chemex filter. 12g/200ml (fineish 1.2 grind on the Hausgrind). Technique :40sec bloom with 20ml (travel kettle 1 min off boil) incorporating some mild swirling of the V60, followed by one long slow continous central pour - all in by 2min 20sec. Light stir on top then a couple of taps. Total time 4min 28sec. 170ml of brew.
> 
> Tasted good. Sweet & toffeeish.
> 
> First go with the refractometer and it measures the TDS at 1.33%. As far as i can work out from the VST software this equates to a 18.96% Extraction Yield.


i get 19.75

using 12 g dose

1.33 tds

200 ml brew weight

19.6 using 170 ml ....

was it tasty


----------



## Step21

Mrboots2u said:


> i get 19.75
> 
> using 12 g dose
> 
> 1.33 tds
> 
> 200 ml brew weight
> 
> 19.6 using 170 ml ....
> 
> was it tasty


Yes. Tasty!

I'm not finding the software that intuitive yet - now getting 19.47%. I've set the preference for ground coffee then entered the dose 12.02g and the TDS 1.33% and this time the beverage weight. My scales for beverage weight/water poured are only accurate to the nearest 1 ml.


----------



## jeebsy

Desktop or phone software?


----------



## Step21

jeebsy said:


> Desktop or phone software?


 Desktop


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> Yes. Tasty!
> 
> I'm not finding the software that intuitive yet - now getting 19.47%. I've set the preference for ground coffee then entered the dose 12.02g and the TDS 1.33% and this time the beverage weight. My scales for beverage weight/water poured are only accurate to the nearest 1 ml.


you can change the beverage weigh to ml instead of grams ....


----------



## jeebsy

Carmo estate, Americano (don't normally drink them but was in a rush before going to tennis and wanted a coffee to take away, didn't have time for the steam boiler to heat up) - delicious, so good. Was getting lots of nice milk chocolate but with toffee coming through like toffee Revels or something. Very tasty.


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Carmo estate, Americano (don't normally drink them but was in a rush before going to tennis and wanted a coffee to take away, didn't have time for the steam boiler to heat up) - delicious, so good. Was getting lots of nice milk chocolate but with toffee coming through like toffee Revels or something. Very tasty.


I really enjoy americanos made with a quality coffee. Usually highlights the choc/but style tasting notes.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Sticky toffee pudding!Overshadowing the Bolivian SSSS at the moment.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Had a cold all week , so no tasting notes form me other than night nurse and muscus

Back on the mend

Last of the Malawi Msese In A Chemex

Wonderful Syrupy Body , with that sweet lemon citrus finish , nice way to get the taste buds back in check









View attachment 13298


----------



## Mrboots2u

COLOMBIA FINCA LA CHORRERA WASHED CATURRA

Was into this yesterday for a v60 ( 12g>200g )

This is where i normally start with a brewed coffee will then give me an idea of where to dial in for Chemex etc later

Bags of that green apple acidity ( hints of grape ) . Balanced cup , with a super creamy smooth mouthfeel but could push the sweetness with a little higher extraction yield ...

Think this will shine in a chemex lasted today


----------



## Step21

Mrboots2u said:


> COLOMBIA FINCA LA CHORRERA WASHED CATURRA
> 
> Was into this yesterday for a v60 ( 12g>200g )
> 
> This is where i normally start with a brewed coffee will then give me an idea of where to dial in for Chemex etc later
> 
> Bags of that green apple acidity ( hints of grape ) . Balanced cup , with a super creamy smooth mouthfeel but could push the sweetness with a little higher extraction yield ...
> 
> Think this will shine in a chemex lasted today


Do you have a fairly specific correlation between your V60 grind and chemex grind? Presume you go coarser by a set amount?


----------



## MWJB

Colombia Finca La Chorrera - Sowden brew, clean, superb! What Boots says above (green apple - ripe green apple not sour/bramley - acidity, black tea like tannins but round not harsh, long sweet caramel finish).

Recipe: Grind 70g on Lido 2 set at 18 marks from zero, sieve out boulders with kitchen sieve (guessing around 1.2mm mesh, based on thickness of wire I can push through the holes), leaving 59g of grinds. Add grinds in two lots to 1120g of 30s-off-boil Surrey tap water in brewer, quickly dunk/muddle each lot with Aeropress scoop to wet grinds, cover & steep for 70mins & until around 60C. Discard first ~70g of brew & pour remainder into preheated cups.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> Do you have a fairly specific correlation between your V60 grind and chemex grind? Presume you go coarser by a set amount?


Sorry just seen this ..yes

Ek v60 is at 8 chemex at 12

Haus - varies a bit more ... v60 to chemex avout 1 1.5 "hours" in the dial.

I have the same recipe for each

Perger for v60

Dykex for Chemex ....


----------



## Colio07

Started the morning with a flat white using HB's Colombia San Sebastian Caturra Washed at home, and have just had a double espresso of Round Hill's Spring espresso at Taylor St Baristas. It's been a good morning!

(Sorry - realise this should be in a different thread, "what's in your cup"... have re-posted there)


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Colombia Finca La Chorrera - Sowden brew, clean, superb! What Boots says above (green apple - ripe green apple not sour/bramley - acidity, black tea like tannins but round not harsh, long sweet caramel finish).
> 
> Recipe: Grind 70g on Lido 2 set at 18 marks from zero, sieve out boulders with kitchen sieve (guessing around 1.2mm mesh, based on thickness of wire I can push through the holes), leaving 59g of grinds. Add grinds in two lots to 1120g of 30s-off-boil Surrey tap water in brewer, quickly dunk/muddle each lot with Aeropress scoop to wet grinds, cover & steep for 70mins & until around 60C. Discard first ~70g of brew & pour remainder into preheated cups.


...and again - clean, sweet, almost a limey quality, like sweet lime marmalade, less 'black tea' today...glug, glug, glug!

This is the sieve I'm using...

https://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Metaltex-Polyester-Mesh-Plastic-Strainer-18cm/218673011?from=search&tags&param=sieve&parentContainer=SEARCHsieve_SHELFVIEW


----------



## Mrboots2u

Columbia Finca La Chorrera

Espresso - this is easy to over extract btw

When right, you get that lovely green apple , with just a hint of that black tea and a nice sweetness to it , caramel/toffee?

In milk , all that green apple fades and your left with toffee/caramel and a hint of the black tea.


----------



## jeebsy

Had a knockout Americano with that last night, acidity was so nice


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> There no waitrose shops by you?


What's in Waitrose?


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> What's in Waitrose?


Waitrose essential mineral water dude


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Cheers Gary, might try it with the Sowdens.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Some really cracking IMMs lately - 331, 334 and now 335.

This is the kind of single origin which makes blends redundant - sweet, fruity and the caramels - a lot going on but really nicely balanced.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finca la chorrera

Lovely espresso and cappuccino this morning

The espresso ( 20> 50) was sol balanced and sweet but with the green apple tangoness

In milk was long toffee sweetness


----------



## MWJB

Brazil Carmo Estate Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural.

A bit hasty this morning, brew hadn't quite hit preferred temp, but delicious toffee sweetness by the 2nd half of the mug.

(Recipe: Grind 69.5g on Lido 2 set at 18 marks from zero, sieve out boulders with kitchen sieve (guessing around 1.2mm mesh, based on thickness of wire I can push through the holes), leaving 59g of grinds. Add grinds in 2-3 lots to 1122g of 30s-off-boil Surrey tap water in brewer, quickly dunk/muddle each lot with Aeropress scoop to wet grinds, cover & steep for 70mins/until around 60C. Discard first ~70g of brew & pour remainder into preheated cups.)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Finca La Chorrera Columbian. Great as a flat white - gentle green apple acidity cutting through the milk. Lovely


----------



## Step21

Just been away for a few days holiday and took the bag of Columbian La Chorrera and a supporting cast of 3-6 cup chemex, travel kettle , Hausgrind, scales, water (waitrose essentials & volvic). Oh and the wife!

Lots of lovely brews - sweet apple, delicious caramels and black tea. This is definitely one of my favourite beans so far this year. Just lovely.


----------



## MWJB

Bolivia Copacobana - Sweet, peachy deliciousness...glugalugalugaglug....

(Recipe: Sowden. Grind 71g on Lido 2 set at 19 marks from zero, sieve out boulders with kitchen sieve (guessing around 1.2mm mesh, based on thickness of wire I can push through the holes), leaving 56g of grinds. Add grinds in 2-3 lots to 1063g of 30s-off-boil Surrey tap water in brewer, quickly dunk/muddle each lot with Aeropress scoop to wet grinds, cover & steep for 70mins/until around 60C. Discard first ~70g of brew & pour remainder into preheated cups.)


----------



## MWJB

Bolivia Copacobana. Started juicy & slightly tangy (mango, apricot?) ended sweet & jammy. Very tasty. Could maybe stretch brew out a tiny bit more?

Kalitta Wave 155, Porlex set at 7 clicks from lock up (~65% passes through a 0.5mm sieve). Waitrose essential water 95C in kettle at bloom.

11g dose.

Bloom 20g for 30sec

At 30sec start adding to 95g total, central pour.

At 1:05 start adding to 170g total, all in at 1:40

Bed (Pffft! Crater?) drains at 2:20.

145g in cup.

1.49%TDS, 20.4%EY.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Just finished the Chorrera (flat white) and started on the Copacobana (Chemex). Sad to see the Colombian gone - really good all-rounder. From first crack at the Bolivian seems much more suited to brewed than espresso but will give it a shot (no pun intended) tomorrow. Great summer evening drink - bags of sweet fruitiness - very refreshing! May even try it as a cold brew..


----------



## Step21

First brew with the Bolivia Copacabana. Tasted refreshing and fruity (orange detectable & misc other fruit). Came out lighter than anticipated.

Went with the Chemex "All in one" approach in the 3-6 cup Chemex (no funny stuff!)

Dose: 11.71g

Grind: 1.3 on Hausgrind (pretty fine)

Water: 200g (60/40 mix of Waitrose Ess & Volvic)

Brew out: 179g

Method: Bloom with 20g water for 40 sec (1 min off boil). Lift brewer & swirl/shake making sure all is wet. At 40s add all water - in by 65sec. Tap. Drain.

Time elapsed: 3min 40sec, slight central dome on the spent grounds bed

TDS 1.12%, EY 17.83%.

I had earlier in the day used the very same approach with a blend of the last of the Brazilian De Gama & Columbian Chorrera which gave a really lovely brew at TDS 1.33%, EY 20.79%.

Fresher beans - harder to extract?

Slightly higher dose next time?


----------



## MWJB

La Chorrera seemed very soluble, yes the fresher Copacobana is probably a shade slower to extract, grind a little finer. Updosing will make it stronger but not necessarily any more extracted.


----------



## MWJB

Nice recipe by the way


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Interesting that people get good results with the all-in no-faff GaryDyke approach.. I like the idea but always find I end up with a very uneven bed and so get the double whammy of bovril (over-extraction of the stuff at the bottom) and wood/unripebanana (the stuff left high and dry up the sides). Wonder if it's to do with my pour or more the evenness of the grinds (is it more EK guys getting success with the all in one?)


----------



## MWJB

Nimble Motionists said:


> Interesting that people get good results with the all-in no-faff GaryDyke approach.. I like the idea but always find I end up with a very uneven bed and so get the double whammy of bovril (over-extraction of the stuff at the bottom) and wood/unripebanana (the stuff left high and dry up the sides). Wonder if it's to do with my pour or more the evenness of the grinds (is it more EK guys getting success with the all in one?)


You should be able to do an all-in-one with any grinder, once dialled in, do you want to break down your method? (Over on the brewed forum?).


----------



## Step21

3 more nice brews with the Bolivian Copacabana today

Bonavita Immersion - 6min steep, fine grind, 13.05/210 water. Delicious - lovely peachy/orange fruitiness coming through TDS 1.46%, EY 24.88%

Chemex - Continous slow pour method - 11.82g/200g water, coarser grind (up 4 notches on the Hausgrind to 1.7) - Subtle fruity notes, nice caramels, very refreshing TDS 1.36%, EY 21.58

Chemex - 3 pour strategy - 11.87g/200g water, (1 notch finer 1.6 Hausgrind) - Very smooth silky mouthfeel, nice caramels but losing the fruit. TDS 1.35%, EY 20.92%. Despite the almost identical TDS, 2 noticeably different drinks.

All 3 good but the Bonavita Immersion takes the honours for today!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Columbia Finca La Chorrera. Not been getting the best out of it so opened up the grind to drop extraction yield to see if that helped. Came out at 18.6%. All the tasting notes were there - on steroids. Shows there can be life, taste-wise, under 19% extraction yield.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

After several weeks of drawn out manflu I think my taste buds are starting to return at last.

I'm still on the Brazil Carmo Estate. 18g=>32g 38 secs (which includes 7 secs pre-infusion). Thoroughly delicious, sweet thick caramel is what I can sum it up as.


----------



## MWJB

Colombia Finca Buena Vista.

2 Clevers & a Sowden so far, sweet green apple & caramel, a hint of warm spice too in the Sowden. Delicious.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finca Beuna Vista

Espresso - Yep does what the Leighton sez.... Green apple , grapey brightness , then big sweetness. Can push this a bit more to get a big more mouthfeel i think . Delicious

In milk - hmmm lost a bit, not unpleasant , just muddy and meh.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

I think I'm alone now , there doesn't seem to be anyone around.........

Anyway

Finca Beuna Vista

Espresso - Bags of that green apple and grape , juicy as hell on the front , then a sweet finish , goes a bit toffee apple this one

Milk - better today, more caramel and toffee sweetness loses all that nice juicy apple though, but still a nice capp , just you wouldn't know the delights of the appleness if you only drank it in milk


----------



## Obnic

Tiffany! Really?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Obnic said:


> Tiffany! Really?


Yeah why not..she's no Debbie Gibson though

Alternatively


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mr bloody Boots sir, Snuff!!! Seen them soon many times live. Brilliant! Real fun gigs, punks, scooter boys etc etc Shake 'n' Vac cover bla bla


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> I think I'm alone now , there doesn't seem to be anyone around.........


You're never alone when you're a forum member dude.

Although you are if you're a Debbie Gibson fan

I'm off the IMM subscription at the moment as I have a back log of beans to get through.


----------



## Obnic

I think Bill Hicks said everything I ever wanted to say on the subject of Tiffany and Debbie Gibson.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Obnic said:


> I think Bill Hicks said everything I ever wanted to say on the subject of Tiffany and Debbie Gibson.


i sense a descendant of goat boy.......


----------



## Step21

My sub ran out - taking a couple weeks off.

However, i'm still brewing the Bolivian Copacabana and have been experimenting with various pour over strategies. Last 2 brews have been stonking. Huge sweetness, toffees and peaches. Tastewise - a bit like a very long immersion steep without waiting 30min...

Chemex - small brew 200ml in 3-6 cup chemex.

Grind - going coarser 1.9 on the Haus. (1 and 3/4 turns from zero).

Bloom 12g (OK 12.03 to be pedantic) with 40g water 1min off boil. At 30sec add 40g and repeat every 30sec. Brew time 3:55

176g out

TDS 1.47 EY 22.39%


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finca Beuna Vista

Espresso only this morning .....

Sub 20% extraction but still lovely

Perfumed on the nose ,,,, green apple on the front but not sour at all , nice bite in the acidity ....all drank down Nom


----------



## Nod

I agree... Drank my flat white down in a heartbeat... Delicious


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Espresso only this morning .....
> 
> Sub 20% extraction but still lovely


Waaaahhhh


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Waaaahhhh


these things do happen ...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Bowl of porridge and a cup of Malawi, perfect start.

17g > 34g in 32s

Not to everyone's tastes with its bright start but I wouldn't say I get lemon just bright light acidic fresh and clean not sharp perhaps a little bit tamer but not full citrus. As it moves to the back of your tongue it changes to caramel/toffee and then once swallowed your mouth is left more of a rich milk chocolate only just touching dark that lasts for ages, like stupid long.

Got this one pretty much dialled now with thanks for help to @jjprestidge making it not half has bad to dial in as I imagined!

Like I say not to everyones taste with its bright start but if you want something a little interesting that's a chameleon in your mouth as it passes through give it a go.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

It's weeks like this that make it hard to quit IMM... working through this beautifully sweet Bolivian and Finca de Licho is on the way!


----------



## garydyke1

Licho is the best its ever tasted this year IMO. Loma is another killer Costa


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Licho is the best its ever tasted this year IMO. Loma is another killer Costa


Yeah looking forward to Licho


----------



## markmarques

Earlepap said:


> I think there are several IMM subscribers on the boards, so I thought it'd be good to have a thread to discuss the current beans separate from the 'What's in your cup this morning?" thread - compare tastes and brewing methods etc.
> 
> This weeks - Bolivia Copacabana 2012
> 
> How's anyone getting on with this? I was looking forward to it as the tasting notes sounded right up my street, but I'm struggling to get any peaches, mangoes etc. I've tried it in a chemex and V60 and though by no means bad tasting, it just seems a bit flat and dull. I'll try it in an aeropress next.


Well... I've been doing a bit of experimenting with Copacabana


----------



## garydyke1

Licho on the Mk1 Clever. Prewarmed and flushed with boiling water. 50/50 stafford roastery /waitrose

10.35g ground on EK setting 7 (3fe dial)

Grind directly into the Clever from the EK.

Rapidly pour 200g of 96c water from Bonivita all over coffee bed and stir with the pour for even saturation.

Pop lid on.

Steep for 20 mins

draw down took 1 min 25 sec.

Good mouthfeel from this super coffee but still a little under-extracted ; )

Next time 97c water and leave for 25 mins


----------



## Mrboots2u

*FINCA DE LICHO YELLOW HONEY VILA SARCHI*

*
Spilt pour*

*
Bit quick need to tighten the grind just one notch....*

*
Still *

*
Espresso - lovely honey at the start and sweet then that raspberry ,mmmmmmm*

*
In milk choc and raspberry*

*
Delicious *


----------



## Nod

\ said:


> FINCA DE LICHO YELLOW HONEY VILA SARCHI Spilt pour Bit quick need to tighten the grind just one notch.... Still Espresso - lovely honey at the start and sweet then that raspberry ' date='mmmmmmm In milk choc and raspberry Delicious [/quote']
> 
> Can't wait to try this... Sounds delicious...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nod said:


> Can't wait to try this... Sounds delicious...


Just had another split pour....

Killer capp, choc and little bit of the raspberry

Loved the espresso


----------



## Mrboots2u

FINCA DE LICHO YELLOW HONEY VILA SARCHI

Nom squared - my fav espresso of imm in the last couple months. ...delicious again this morning. ..

Honey- sweet red fruit tang- chocolate


----------



## Mrboots2u

FINCA DE LICHO YELLOW HONEY VILA SARCHI

V60 - standard perger style

Honey - raspberry bite , didn't get the milk chocolate as much this brew, but not " unsweet "


----------



## garydyke1

The Costa are all killer this year. Loma (melted ice-cream) Bella Vista (brighter stone fruits) .... and ....... Oasis and Manatial 2015 (say no more) are here









EDIT - I've not tried this years Herbazu yet ''In the cup straight away you're going to get loads and loads of sticky-sweet toffee. Then there's a blast of lemon acidity (think sweet lemons) before the toffee marches back in with a massive hit of Nutella chocolate spread. When brewed as espresso there is a hint of *candy floss* there too. Super sweet and delicious coffee''


----------



## evelynshirleymoody

MikeHag said:


> Well... I've been doing a bit of experimenting with Copacabana and these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All other parameters equal, here are some tasting comments I made.
> 
> Volvic:
> 
> Pulse pouring technique.
> 
> Volvic water. 130 mg/L TDS
> 
> Coffee 1.44%, Extraction 23.12%
> 
> Delicious. Slightly smooth mouthfeel. Medium body. Crisp but not sharp. Complex. Balanced. Good acidity. Slightly floral in cooling.
> 
> Deeside:
> 
> Pulse pour.
> 
> Deeside bottled water 60mg/L TDS. All low stats eg Calcium 4mg/L.
> 
> Coffee 1.55% Ext 24.74%
> 
> Tastes fine. A little more bitter than volvic, but perhaps due to high extraction. Has lost the clarity/crispness and is now more flat. No longer special. Ok, not great.
> 
> Low acidity, low body, no mouthfeel, needs more salt!!


Wow, good post! Perhaps I've been over extracting it then, the chemex I made certainly had an underlying bitterness.


----------



## MWJB

Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi - Sweet, raspberry like acidity, maybe bramble?


----------



## frustin

bramble? do you mean blackberry?

Is it a dark roast? I'm drinking some coffee i got from BB with my rocket which is a Colombian dark roast. Very nice.


----------



## MWJB

frustin said:


> bramble? do you mean blackberry?
> 
> Is it a dark roast? I'm drinking some coffee i got from BB with my rocket which is a Colombian dark roast. Very nice.


No it's not a dark roast, sure blackberry...I mean it's raspberry like, but with a certain 'bite' to it (not sharp though), reminded me of picking blackberries as a kid.


----------



## jeebsy

frustin said:


> bramble? do you mean blackberry?


Titus


----------



## karwinitarkim

Earlepap said:


> I think there are several IMM subscribers on the boards, so I thought it'd be good to have a thread to discuss the current beans separate from the 'What's in your cup this morning?" thread - compare tastes and brewing methods etc.
> 
> This weeks - Bolivia Copacabana 2012
> 
> How's anyone getting on with this? I was looking forward to it as the tasting notes sounded right up my street, but I'm struggling to get any peaches, mangoes etc. I've tried it in a chemex and V60 and though by no means bad tasting, it just seems a bit flat and dull. I'll try it in an aeropress next.


Pulse is just pour a bit, let it sink a bit, pour a bit, let it sink a bit.


----------



## MWJB

karwinitarkim said:


> Pulse is just pour a bit, let it sink a bit, pour a bit, let it sink a bit.


I'm guessing that bag might have been finished by now


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi - Sweet, raspberry like acidity, maybe bramble?


What type of brew?

I've found that with pourover i get huge raspberry flavour but so far in French press the sweet fruit is somewhat indistinct. I also find that the chocolate when i get that lovely thick mouthfeel is more on the dark side than milk.

My bag is almost done alas. This is an outstandingly delicious coffee. IMHO.


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> What type of brew?
> 
> I've found that with pourover i get huge raspberry flavour but so far in French press the sweet fruit is somewhat indistinct. I also find that the chocolate when i get that lovely thick mouthfeel is more on the dark side than milk.
> 
> My bag is almost done alas. This is an outstandingly delicious coffee. IMHO.


Sowden brew.


----------



## greenm

Looking forward to the following beauties arriving:

Nicaraguan Finca Limoncillo

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Konga Sedie

Costa Rican Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi


----------



## greenm

Had my best shot yet from the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Konga Sedie, liked it even more than the Foundry Rocko Mountain Reserve, had to grind it super fine though on the grinder 3 notches finer the the Rocko!! 15gs in and 30g's out in 32 secs at 92 degrees and I was a happy boy!!


----------



## MWJB

Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Ethiosar - Citrussy up front, drier as you get into it, both hoppy kind of attributes...some choc in the finish, baker's choc, or the middle bit out of Smarties?

(Sowden brew, 52.5g/l, Lido2 @ 18.5, largest 20% of grinds sieved out, tap water 20s off boil, water in first, steeped until 55-60C).


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Ethiosar - Citrussy up front, drier as you get into it, both hoppy kind of attributes...some choc in the finish, baker's choc, or the middle bit out of Smarties?
> 
> (Sowden brew, 52.5g/l, Lido2 @ 18.5, largest 20% of grinds sieved out, tap water 20s off boil, water in first, steeped until 55-60C).


agree 100% with those tasting notes


----------



## Mrboots2u

*FINCA DE LICHO YELLOW HONEY VILA SARCHI*

*
Last of this in the v60 this morning ...*

*
Delightful , honey , sweet, mouthfeel that coats the tongue and sharp red fruit to balance it all out *

*
Best v60 in a while *


----------



## Pret194

good post! Perhaps I've been over extracting it then


----------



## frustin

*FINCA DE LICHO YELLOW HONEY VILA SARCHI*



*
I just bought a number of bags. Anyone dialed this in for espresso yet? What are your settings?*


----------



## Mrboots2u

frustin said:


> *FINCA DE LICHO YELLOW HONEY VILA SARCHI*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I just bought a number of bags. Anyone dialed this in for espresso yet? What are your settings?*


Settings?

What are your normal preferences for espresso ratios? 1:1.8 or longer?

If you want to hit the sweet balance of honey and not to tart raspberry then start around 1:1.8-2 in 25-30 seconds

If its too tart or too sharp , then tighten up the grind , pull the same ratio over a longer time

So much is dependent on the water , grinder and distribution you use that its hard to replicate

If you have an 18g vst start there at 18 g....


----------



## frustin

18g VST (is what I have), 1:1.8 = ~32g of pour right? Not the 36-38g i've been pouring









what did you mean by 1:1.8-2?


----------



## Jez H

This sounds incredible. Not "in my mug" as yet, but just placed my order!!

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-kochere-debo-washed


----------



## Nimble Motionists

This Burundi is incredible - not your typical funky natural. (Opposite to the current SSSS which claims to not be naturally processed...)


----------



## Step21

Nimble Motionists said:


> This Burundi is incredible - not your typical funky natural.


Sounds good. Can you provide a bit more detail? I had been thinking of this for my next purchase


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Step21 said:


> Sounds good. Can you provide a bit more detail? I had been thinking of this for my next purchase


Just brewed up a flat white and a Kalita:

In the Flat White - up front I get butterscotch sweetness but quickly followed up by dark chocolate making it not to sickly and the aftertaste is leather/cigar but not an unpleasant finish - actually quite palate-cleansing/refreshing after the sweetness

V60 (no milk) - blackcurrant is the most prominent thing but again cigar/darkchoc/leather lingering on the palate afterwards

Of recent IMMs still available on the site I'd also recommend the Bolivian 18 de Mayo and the Brazilian Fazenda Cachoiera da Grama Canario Natural (Pulped natural version was a bit meh in comparison)


----------



## Step21

Nimble Motionists said:


> Just brewed up a flat white and a Kalita:
> 
> In the Flat White - up front I get butterscotch sweetness but quickly followed up by dark chocolate making it not to sickly and the aftertaste is leather/cigar but not an unpleasant finish - actually quite palate-cleansing/refreshing after the sweetness
> 
> V60 (no milk) - blackcurrant is the most prominent thing but again cigar/darkchoc/leather lingering on the palate afterwards
> 
> Of recent IMMs still available on the site I'd also recommend the Bolivian 18 de Mayo and the Brazilian Fazenda Cachoiera da Grama Canario Natural (Pulped natural version was a bit meh in comparison)


Thanks NN for the extra info. Sounds interesting.

I've had the Brazilian when it was on IMM - that was the big raisins one if i remember correctly. It was good.


----------



## MWJB

Costa Rica Finca Bella Vista in the Sowden.

Quite taken aback with how clearly the apricot flavour came through!


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Costa Rica Finca Bella Vista in the Sowden.
> 
> Quite taken aback with how clearly the apricot flavour came through!


Sounds tasty! I know it's not (yet) an IMM but the HB Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Natural "Elegant" does an amazing trick of turning strawberries into apricot...


----------



## Step21

A couple of brews with the Burundi Mutara Hill (Bourbon & Jackson varietals) Natural

Chemex - Garymex "all in one" method - Smooth, sweet & chocolatey with subtle blackcurrant syrup , a very subtle leather note. Quite a thick mouthfeel. A lingering aftertaste after the brew was finished of something rather hard to describe - a bit tart. I liked this very much.

Bonavita - 19min immersion + drawdown. 60.8g/l. Finely ground coffee into water just off boil & dunked gently to incorporate. Again smooth and sweet with a subtle blackcurrant syrup. No leather. Nice caramels but not really chocolatey in flavour. Mouthfeel less thick. No real lingering aftertaste. No leather notes on this one. Again i liked this very much.


----------



## jeebsy

This week's coffee is number 47 of your current subscription, and the coffee we've selected for you is:

NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO PULPED NATURAL YELLOW PACAMARA

In the cup this is a super rare super special coffee. At the beginning you're going to get a taste of lovely cloudy lemonade, this then turns into a viscous and sweet banana milkshake that's thick and gloopy. The delicious aftertaste just goes on and on and on.*Find out more on our website »

YEAH BABY


----------



## MWJB

jeebsy said:


> This week's coffee is number 47 of your current subscription, and the coffee we've selected for you is:
> 
> NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO PULPED NATURAL YELLOW PACAMARA
> 
> In the cup this is a super rare super special coffee. At the beginning you're going to get a taste of lovely cloudy lemonade, this then turns into a viscous and sweet banana milkshake that's thick and gloopy. The delicious aftertaste just goes on and on and on.*Find out more on our website »
> 
> YEAH BABY


Sweet, delicious & unusual. Looking forward to getting it into the Sowden tomorrow.

Had a bit of a coffee glut, so was sorting my unopened bags into date order (yeah, I know - Rock & roll!), couldn't resist opening this straight away!

Rinse filter & preheat Melitta style cone with boiling water, dose 7g coffee, 120g water 1 min off boil with regular kettle, all in by 20sec, stir surface to wash down filter walls, drain at 1:20-1:25....then have another one...


----------



## jeebsy

Those tasting notes are right up my street so being really cautious about wasting it. Did a Perger V60 that was bang on the money in terms of execution and time but TDS was 1.4 which is slightly high for my tastes so going to coarsen up for next time. Had a Chemex as well but that ran a bit long but it was really interesting, i'm chasing the banana and got some really ripe, almost black banana vibes from it but there's so much more potential in there.

Had a bit more joy from the Burundi this weekend actually. really tasty split pour from it earlier (20>44)


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> This week's coffee is number 47 of your current subscription, and the coffee we've selected for you is:
> 
> NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO PULPED NATURAL YELLOW PACAMARA
> 
> In the cup this is a super rare super special coffee. At the beginning you're going to get a taste of lovely cloudy lemonade, this then turns into a viscous and sweet banana milkshake that�s thick and gloopy. The delicious aftertaste just goes on and on and on.*Find out more on our website �
> 
> YEAH BABY


Those tasting notes sound absolutely incredible. I really need to pick up a hand grinder for brewed as I don't want to be faffing about changing the SJ all the time once I've got it roughly dialed in for espresso. Need to get back into non-espro coffee, the Chemex is just staring at me...


----------



## MWJB

Limoncillo Pulped Natural Yellow Pacamara



jeebsy said:


> Those tasting notes are right up my street so being really cautious about wasting it. Did a Perger V60 that was bang on the money in terms of execution and time but TDS was 1.4 which is slightly high for my tastes so going to coarsen up for next time. Had a Chemex as well but that ran a bit long but it was really interesting, i'm chasing the banana and got some really ripe, almost black banana vibes from it but there's so much more potential in there.


Big beans but they seem to grind up "small" (easier to extract). I usually see 80% of my grind pass through my sieve for Sowden brews, today's brew saw 88% pass through the sieve, or the equivalent of going 2.5 marks finer on the Lido2.

Fantastic coffee, Steve's tasting notes are right on the money, got you on that over-ripe banana.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Pacamara - key seems to be to let it cool - Chemex 20 minutes after brewing - luke-warm banana-y goodness!


----------



## Mrboots2u

nicaragua finca limoncillo pulped natural yellow pacamara

v60=nom


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> nicaragua finca limoncillo pulped natural yellow pacamara
> 
> v60=nom


Recipe?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Recipe?


Classic Perger

8.5 ek callum dial

Three stirs at bloom with mini whisk

1.38 tds 19.89 EY ( bev weight 166 g from 200 g ish )


----------



## jeebsy

Same TDS as mine, my EY was slightly higher but the flavours were a bit masked.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Same TDS as mine, my EY was slightly higher but the flavours were a bit masked.


Less water .....lower ey .....

Was super creamy , got the lemonade and something that i suspect was Bannana ish , Defo had a big mouthfeel


----------



## garydyke1

Using the same waters?


----------



## jeebsy

I'm trying slightly more water just now, want to bring TDS down slghtly


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I'm trying slightly more water just now, want to bring TDS down slghtly


Tds might come down , but more water might put the EY up .....

Try going a little coarser, keep all else same


----------



## jeebsy

Different people say different things, my head hurts


----------



## garydyke1

Brand of bottled water?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Different people say different things, my head hurts


All of them in your head....

Ignore me , I'm at best a charlatan


----------



## garydyke1

The washed, PN , Funky side-by-side is v v interesting


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural Yellow Pacamara
> 
> Had a bit of a coffee glut, so was sorting my unopened bags into date order (yeah, I know - Rock & roll!), couldn't resist opening this straight away!
> 
> Rinse filter & preheat Melitta style cone with boiling water, dose 7g coffee, 120g water 1 min off boil with regular kettle, all in by 20sec, stir surface to wash down filter walls, drain at 1:20-1:25....then have another one...


Stonking cup, just now, as above, but sieving the coffee through a regular Tala kitchen sieve & discarding boulders, added a 20g bloom for 20s (was aiming 10g though), add up to 120g by 40s, drained at 1:42.


----------



## Mrboots2u

nicaragua finca limoncillo pulped natural yellow pacamara

Split pour ( 19.98 EY )

Espresso = huge mouthfeel creamy and thick , little of that subtle lemon , then lovely bannnaery cakey thing

Flat White = big bannana sundae

After a very hard day , it made my mouth very happy


----------



## DoubleShot

Boots.

Mind if I ask the reasoning for using a split pour? I've seen it mentioned a few times by others also.

Is it because you're only wanting a single shot in each cup and it saves having to swap out filter baskets plus pulling one single shot followed by another?

In milk based drinks (my go to choice being flat white) I've only ever made them using a double shot per cup. Whether that be a 5/6/7oz. Would imagine a single shot gets lost in anything bigger than in 3 or 4oz cups?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Boots.
> 
> Mind if I ask the reasoning for using a split pour? I've seen it mentioned a few times by others also.
> 
> Is it because you're only wanting a single shot in each cup and it saves having to swap out filter baskets plus pulling one single shot followed by another?
> 
> In milk based drinks (my go to choice being flat white) I've only ever made them using a double shot per cup. Whether that be a 5/6/7oz. Would imagine a single shot gets lost in anything bigger than in 3 or 4oz cups?


I enjoy a 5oz cap with a shot in it .

My "doubles " are 45-47g so split is ok

I never drink anything bigger than a 4.5 - 5.5z drink really

This next bit may be all bollocks but i prefer the taste of a split shot , there is something about the way it splits in the cup , how three sips , taste different , to one big double

Plus i enjoy an espresso and a milk drink ..I think im one of the few on here that drinks espresso every day ...


----------



## DoubleShot

Wowzers...doubles that are 45-47g! 

Can see why now.

Might give it a try myself at some point and see if I notice a difference or even prefer drinks this way.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

nicaragua finca limoncillo pulped natural yellow pacamara

And another

Pushed it too hard this time , tighten the grind a little

21.99 EY

Not as sweet as the previous shot ( was also a little stronger )

Might push on through to 22% where nomness of a different niceness normally lives


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> it made my mouth very happy


Quote of the day?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> My "doubles " are 45-47g
> 
> I think im one of the few on here that drinks espresso every day ...


Ok you got me pest time.....

What are you putting in gram wise to your larger double? Is it like a standard 18ish and you run longer? If not what size basket are you running and what are you putting in?

.......and then the few who drink espresso every day. That's really caught me off guard, when you say a few.......Not that I have ever thought I just assumed most did....


----------



## jeebsy

Espresso only for me in the morning, love a full 45g-ish shot. If i'm having milk i split pours as 45g in a 5oz cup is too much.


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Might give it a try myself at some point and see if I notice a difference or even prefer drinks this way.


It might taste over-extracted on the Mythos


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I'm bloody learning stuff again lol, sheesh.....


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> .......and then the few who drink espresso every day. That's really caught me off guard, when you say a few.......Not that I have ever thought I just assumed most did....


There was a survey a while ago and relatively few people drink straight espresso - most are milk drinks


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> There was a survey a while ago and relatively few people drink straight espresso - most are milk drinks


Time for another survey

stay tuned


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> the taste of a split shot , there is something about the way it splits in the cup , how three sips , taste different , to one big double


You are spot on


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> You are spot on


Ah Obi Wan you taught me well


----------



## garydyke1

I picked a bad week to be off stimulants. All the Longberry's , pacamaras..... ethiopian coffees are being cupped as are the Tanzania naturals . Kenya isn't far off......grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> I picked a bad week to be off stimulants. All the Longberry's , pacamaras..... ethiopian coffees are being cupped as are the Tanzania naturals . Kenya isn't far off......grrrrrrrrrr


It's an exciting time to be alive!

I just ordered a kilo of the yellow paca (half washed, half natural) - my wallet tells me I'm being stupid but it'll take a few shots to get right when I throw it through as an EKspresso like the mad bugger I am.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> There was a survey a while ago and relatively few people drink straight espresso - most are milk drinks


Keep in mind I came from a purely cappuccino as a treat background and just with milk as standard cup at home, espresso was then a when out treat as my machine at the time wasn't up to it.

Then later to me since I have had the Classic and been more into it well I drink mainly espresso and the odd 5oz cappa or I try to make a flat white now and again but it looks like and tastes like a cappa while at home.

At work brewed as its the only option but have dropped milk from it totally and always black.

In 'my head' (so my opinion and formed while I have been learning incorrect or not) for some reason to taste the 'coffee' or 'bean' espresso and straight black brew were the most logical way to do this.

Admittedly I do love the intensity of a spro it's my fav but always when setup allows try the same bean as a brew to compare and makes notes in my head. I am not as precise on weights and temps etc on my brews.

Milk is only ever as one of my failed 5oz flat white's which more than likely turned into cappas and is done as a sort of guilty pleasure and relaxation time where I do think about flavour but don't tend to compare or hold notes in my head so much now.

Almost like well it's a purist thing as only adding water due to adding milk takes away from just the bean as milk has its own flavour and mouth going on and yeah ok your water can change it but I'm on a classic for gawds sake and well the water content level minerals etc just blows my mind at the moment but ok yes it can.

Obviously this is not really the case as tasting notes etc with milk is just a different angle so not wrong at all.

It's just where I have ended up so far on my little journey with my own stupid little ways and learning curve. Sometimes it's human nature to assume everyone is sort of doing the same especially when wrapped up in the tangled web of your own confused study/learning, but it does for some reason shock me still that most here are with the milk.

Will be really interested in the results of a survey.

.......and no I'm not looking to start something I am just talking out loud. I am sure some could get on one about the milk thing lol I don't give a sh*¥ what anyone drinks. Do your thing but I'm allowed to be shocked, sugar anyone? Haha which I don't do either..........


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Wide Eyed And Legless Blend - fantastic as a flat white. Loved dark fruits coming through in spades with big, big mouthfeel.


----------



## Mrboots2u

nicaragua finca limoncillo pulped natural yellow pacamara

Chemex > 30 > 500g Dykemex

Delicious, thick mouthfeel , that fuzzy lemon in the back ground , ripe bannnaness, just sitting in the garden , good weather , great coffee


----------



## MWJB

Burundi Mutara Hill Natural Bourbon & Jackson - Sowden brew.

Definitely getting the leather & choc notes, but more cherry than blackcurrant, though a colleague unprompted offered "blackcurrant/blackberry"...so maybe that's just me.

Very tasty & good mouthfeel.


----------



## MWJB

Last 6.8g of the Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural Yellow Pacamara, 0.38 of a turn from "0" on Lido1, 79g of preboiled Volvic, onto a low hob in the Ibrik and let rise to 95C (several mins, phone rang & lost track of time), skimmed the surface & filtered through a V60 with Chemex paper - maybe could have gone a tad longer, but absolutely delicious, loved this from the first to last drop.


----------



## Xpenno

Wide eyed and legless - 16.5g > 36.5g 26s, slow pressure ramp infusion to 7bar for the extraction. Bang tidy!!!


----------



## Xpenno

2 more shots of legless to wake me up this morning. So much sweetness kind of like glace morello cherries.

16.5 > 37g in 28s.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Burundi Mutura Hill Natural.

Big and bold just like a natural should be - sweet blackcurrant.


----------



## Dallah

Malawi Msese Nyika Geisha Washed

As a flat white & espresso. The sweetest coffee I have ever tried, hands down. As flat white a sweet fruity chocolate milkshake, if someone had served it to me I would have asked why they had put sugar in the coffee. As espresso, lemon with a flowery nose. This is my favourite coffee I have ever tried in my short speciality coffee journey. Hands down.

Thanks to @jeebsy for the pointers on extraction parameters. 94 degrees and 10 seconds of preinfusion. Finer grind than I was using on Rave Sumatra Jagong Village.


----------



## jeebsy

Finca Argentina - espresso - chocolate loveliness but with a nice clean finish. Super. (20>48 in 29)


----------



## Mrboots2u

ridland said:


> Malawi Msese Nyika Geisha Washed
> 
> As a flat white & espresso. The sweetest coffee I have ever tried, hands down. As flat white a sweet fruity chocolate milkshake, if someone had served it to me I would have asked why they had put sugar in the coffee. As espresso, lemon with a flowery nose. This is my favourite coffee I have ever tried in my short speciality coffee journey. Hands down.
> 
> Thanks to @jeebsy for the pointers on extraction parameters. 94 degrees and 10 seconds of preinfusion. Finer grind than I was using on Rave Sumatra Jagong Village.


Its like a lemon curd like espresso isnt it ....


----------



## Mrboots2u

El Salvador Finca Argentina

Pretty much does what it says on the tin

Typical El Sal -thick, milk chocolate spro , with that juicy tinge at the end

In milk, sold comfort gluggable chocolate milk shake Capp


----------



## Nod

\ said:


> El Salvador Finca Argentina Pretty much does what it says on the tin Typical El Sal -thick' date=' milk chocolate spro , with that juicy tinge at the end In milk, sold comfort gluggable chocolate milk shake Capp[/quote']
> 
> I remember this one from last year... Can't wait to try it... Sounds delicious Boots


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Mrboots2u said:


> El Salvador Finca Argentina
> 
> Pretty much does what it says on the tin
> 
> Typical El Sal -thick, milk chocolate spro , with that juicy tinge at the end
> 
> In milk, sold comfort gluggable chocolate milk shake Capp


Getting a bit nervy, mine hasn't arrived yet - wouldn't be a great week for it to go missing in the post!


----------



## Mr O

Sorry if I'm making your nerves worse but mine was on the door mat Sunday noon when I got home...


----------



## Mrboots2u

El Salvador Finca Argentina

Sweet chocolate espresso with that little finish of acidity to keep it interesting

Milk- just sweet milk chocolate that is all


----------



## Mr O

Mrboots2u said:


> El Salvador Finca Argentina
> 
> Sweet chocolate espresso with that little finish of acidity to keep it interesting
> 
> Milk- just sweet milk chocolate that is all


Have you tried it as brewed yet?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mr O said:


> Have you tried it as brewed yet?


Not yet probably tonight's v60


----------



## fede_luppi

Mr O said:


> Have you tried it as brewed yet?


Sowden and sowden cold brew. Very sweet delicious milk chocolate


----------



## jeebsy

Mr O said:


> Have you tried it as brewed yet?


I had a few V60s with it at the weekend, and very nice it was too. Big milk choc mouthfeel/sweetness with a hazelnut finish for me


----------



## Mr O

I'll probably open my bag tomorrow


----------



## Jez H

Anybody tried these yet:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-guji-sasaba-natural

they sound fantastic & I'll be ordering in a week or 2, so need some feedback!


----------



## Mr O

El Salvador - Finca Argentina Estate

Washed

Bourbon

Aeropress (inverted) - 12.5>235>5 mins

Love it...super smooth mouthfeel, I might just have to have another....


----------



## Mrboots2u

El Salvador Finca Argentina

Chemex - Dykemex 4mins 25 ( 19.5 ey for those with the nose ...)

Chocolate sweet start > slight hazelnut> and a big juicy finish

Nomtastic


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Thanks to the good people at Hasbean a replacement arrived today - hazelnut very prominent - glad not to have missed out on this one!


----------



## Mr O

Just having a pre work El Salvador from the CCD

nuts are more prominent from this method compared to aeropress (for me)

I'm going to try them in my Sowden when I get to work.


----------



## Mrboots2u

El Salvador Finca Argentina

Shot ran a little bit quicker this morning ( I'd messed with the V settings last night )

So 20>50g

Lost a little of the mouth feel, the hazelnut and the little acidity but gained a whole bag of chocolate sweetness.

In milk this was just a smooth galaxy cappuccino .

Delicious way to start the day. Now off to work


----------



## jtldurnall

What do people thin of the Costa Rica this week? Just ran it through my v60 at 18g for 280ml and it was sublime. Chocolate-toffee-tastic.


----------



## garydyke1

jtldurnall said:


> What do people thin of the Costa Rica this week? Just ran it through my v60 at 18g for 280ml and it was sublime. Chocolate-toffee-tastic.


It has redonkulous levels of sweetness.


----------



## jeebsy

Had a V60 with it yesterday that was proper good.


----------



## Mr O

Damn didn't get this one, might have to up my subscription :-/


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> It has redonkulous levels of sweetness.


Great, that's fortuitous, I was just about to post saying what beans are particularly sweet to do with a brew...


----------



## jeebsy

Loved the acidity on it.


----------



## garydyke1

jlarkin said:


> Great, that's fortuitous, I was just about to post saying what beans are particularly sweet to do with a brew...


Anything fresh crop Costa Rica this year is insanity levels of sweetness, ALMOST too sweet on occasion.


----------



## jeebsy

Kattia Herbazu, wee Chemex, 18>330 in 3.45

Used half for coffee lemonade which was not bad, came back to the other half two hours later and it was tickety boo, loving this toffee lemony coffee.


----------



## Mr O

Stop it, else I'm gonna need to order some...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Used half for coffee lemonade


Is that exactly what it says and as basic as I'm thinking? Or do you need to explain.....


----------



## jeebsy

http://sprudge.com/this-iced-coffee-lemonade-from-sweden-is-really-really-good-80931.html


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ahhhh man, what!!

When I occassionally splash out on colds (well apart from the cascara I just been brewing cold) I treat myself to a bottle of tonic water to drink straight rather than just fizzy water.

That sounds to good man, been and bloody done it now haven't you......


----------



## jeebsy

Limited the lemon juice to a good squeeze as the two parts seemed like loads, but thinking back it is a lemonade of sorts...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah I hear you. I looked at the syrup recipe and went a cup of sugar! But then you are making a syrup lol. Then as you say the final recipe of two parts lemon juice was a bit, sounded tart.....

It's that old Hmmmm do I adapt to what I think my tastes are first or make to recipe and then adapt next time after tasting.

Dunno I think I am tempted enough though and possibly to even try cascara adaptations.

Brewed coffee has become a lot more interesting over the last month in itself rather than just using it as a comparison to a spro with the same bean. Keep looking and reading everything and know I need to try some methods on top of my Cores. V60 maybe the next or even a Clever for at home leaving the Cores in work as they are a cheaper small brew new thing for me to try. It's just just I am starting to really get some really nice brews now. Probably a mixture of better beans, more attention to prep and mouth is learning to appreciate more. Who knows but further investigation is needed.

My lady recently made some elderflower cordial which was amazing, stunningly so.

However mere the thought of what went into it on a sugar level or watching it being prepared near melted the enamel from my teeth at distance. I drank hardly any as good as it was, rest of the fam bombed it though. In fizz big wow! Homemade shizz is nuts good, all fresh fantastic.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Had a really nice Kalita of the Costa Rican this morning - looking forward to trying it in flat white and may experiment with Chemex cold brew as seems like it would suit


----------



## Jez H

What are people's thoughts on the Hasbean Filter Starter Pack deal? Look to be some great coffees in there! I usually have 2 or 3 beans on the go anyway, so this looks like a great deal.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/starter-packs/products/filter-starter-pack


----------



## jlarkin

That Costa Rican this week is great, just had a lovely aeropress with it. Going for a clever dripper next with it!


----------



## jlarkin

Jez H said:


> What are people's thoughts on the Hasbean Filter Starter Pack deal? Look to be some great coffees in there! I usually have 2 or 3 beans on the go anyway, so this looks like a great deal.
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/starter-packs/products/filter-starter-pack


I haven't specifically tried them but the Malawi - unless I've got the wrong one just a quick glance - was mentioned recently and one of the others came up a little while ago. See quotes below







, they're probably worth a shot, HasBean IMO don't seem to do anything bad so at worst it could just not be so much to your taste.



Mrboots2u said:


> COLOMBIA FINCA LA CHORRERA WASHED CATURRA
> 
> Was into this yesterday for a v60 ( 12g>200g )
> 
> This is where i normally start with a brewed coffee will then give me an idea of where to dial in for Chemex etc later
> 
> Bags of that green apple acidity ( hints of grape ) . Balanced cup , with a super creamy smooth mouthfeel but could push the sweetness with a little higher extraction yield ...
> 
> Think this will shine in a chemex lasted today


QUOTE, just copied







:

"Malawi Msese Nyika Geisha Washed

As a flat white & espresso. The sweetest coffee I have ever tried, hands down. As flat white a sweet fruity chocolate milkshake, if someone had served it to me I would have asked why they had put sugar in the coffee. As espresso, lemon with a flowery nose. This is my favourite coffee I have ever tried in my short speciality coffee journey. Hands down.

Thanks to @jeebsy for the pointers on extraction parameters. 94 degrees and 10 seconds of preinfusion. Finer grind than I was using on Rave Sumatra Jagong Village."

reply:



Mrboots2u said:


> Its like a lemon curd like espresso isnt it ....


----------



## Jez H

jlarkin said:


> I haven't specifically tried them but the Malawi - unless I've got the wrong one just a quick glance - was mentioned recently and one of the others came up a little while ago. See quotes below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , they're probably worth a shot, HasBean IMO don't seem to do anything bad so at worst it could just not be so much to your taste.
> 
> QUOTE, just copied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> "Malawi Msese Nyika Geisha Washed
> 
> As a flat white & espresso. The sweetest coffee I have ever tried, hands down. As flat white a sweet fruity chocolate milkshake, if someone had served it to me I would have asked why they had put sugar in the coffee. As espresso, lemon with a flowery nose. This is my favourite coffee I have ever tried in my short speciality coffee journey. Hands down.
> 
> Thanks to @jeebsy for the pointers on extraction parameters. 94 degrees and 10 seconds of preinfusion. Finer grind than I was using on Rave Sumatra Jagong Village."
> 
> reply:


many thanks for that. Going to place an order!


----------



## robashton

Just made an aeropress with that costa rican - it's definitely sweet. Will try to extract more on next pass!


----------



## GCGlasgow

Just opened bag of El Salvador Finca Argentina....17.5g 26s 32g out

Wow, for my first try of hasbean I'm impressed!


----------



## Dallah

Just finished the Costa Rican IMM from @hasbean and it was gorgeous but over so soon. I almost wish that the IMM was 500g per week. I suppose that I could take two subscriptions. But it does leave me the option to get some deliciousness from @foundrycoffeeroasters.com and that Nicaraguan Natural Pacamara from North Star when it gets released.

Yummy


----------



## robashton

I just signed up for IMM - I keep buying these coffees anyway so I may as well automate the process - at least this means I won't accidentally run out of coffee so often now.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

robashton said:


> I just signed up for IMM - I keep buying these coffees anyway so I may as well automate the process - at least this means I won't accidentally run out of coffee so often now.


I've been toying with this the last couple of weeks after the Geisha and then that stupidly mad banana pacamara. I need to look into properly especially now brew is interesting me also...

Edit: right stupid questions to get in before end of month, pay day.

1. Not noticed anything on the Has Bean site dark wise but that may be as I don't look for darks. Can I assume they don't do darks or many so therefore I would only be getting lights and mediums etc in a IMM subscription?

I don't do the darker side of coffee really.

2. You would be getting beans specifically roasted or aimed toward filter or espresso at times?

Not that it matters really as I could do what I like with it but it was holding me back before due to being 99% spros. Different games now with the Chemex to hand so opened things up.

Ta in advance to whoever.....avoided subscriptions like the plague before but weighing things up, opening up my own game and consumption being more than a bag a week well it's more appealing.


----------



## robashton

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I've been toying with this the last couple of weeks after the Geisha and then that stupidly mad banana pacamara. I need to look into properly especially now brew is interesting me also...
> 
> Edit: right stupid questions to get in before end of month, pay day.
> 
> 1. Not noticed anything on the Has Bean site dark wise but that may be as I don't look for darks. Can I assume they don't do darks or many so therefore I would only be getting lights and mediums etc in a IMM subscription?
> 
> I don't do the darker side of coffee really.
> 
> 2. You would be getting beans specifically roasted or aimed toward filter or espresso at times?
> 
> Not that it matters really as I could do what I like with it but it was holding me back before due to being 99% spros. Different games now with the Chemex to hand so opened things up.
> 
> Ta in advance to whoever.....avoided subscriptions like the plague before but weighing things up, opening up my own game and consumption being more than a bag a week well it's more appealing.


Worth reading what Steve has written about that, but in summary:

The beans are roasted to get the most out of the beans - there is no light/dark/etc

Espresso is a brew method, not a roast - do with the beans what you will, just know the super bright stuff will be hard to do as a good spro


----------



## jeebsy

I think from the coffees you post on here you'd like IMM, @*Sk8-bizarre*


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

It's my thinking Jeebsy yeah just wanted to make sure I don't end up with loads of darks.......of the three dark claimed dark roasts I've had I've not been feeling them at all.

I've ordered from them on three separate occassions now, not done that with any other roaster. The last actually included the Geisha again another first and only time I've ordered the same bean twice, ever!

The variety they have going on seems huge, with some of the most interesting ones I've had to date. At one a week I can still hop about some others. Need to suss deals proper so will look at tonight time allowing.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Highly recommend it - I've just had my last bag and am taking a short (!) break to try other things but will definitely be back as the quality & variety on offer for £4.80 (inc p&p) per bag is outrageous! It's been a proper coffee education - sure there's been the odd bag I wasn't mad about but the same would be true if I was buying out of a subscription.

Sk8 - I don't think you'll find anything too dark at Hasbean (though some stuff is not as light as people make out) & whilst there have been a few beans which weren't really to my tastes as espresso they were the minority and every single one worked in brewed.


----------



## Jez H

Right, my Filter Starter Pack has arrived. What should I start on?

Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo

Phil Ter

Colombia Finca La Chorrera

Bolivia Irupana

or Malawi Msese ???????

I'm like a child in a sweet shop. What a great deal for £22.50.


----------



## forzajuve

Now I have my EK I am back to single dosing and back into IMM starting this week.

Oh man I have missed you my friend


----------



## garydyke1

Next couple of weeks IMMs are killers!


----------



## Jon

Any sneak peak info (hovering over subscribe!) please?


----------



## jeebsy

Tomorrow:

EL SALVADOR FINCA ARGENTINA SAN JORGE TABLON WASHED BOURBON

This is a world exclusive for us and a coffee I'm certain you will enjoy. In the cup expect lots of chocolatey sweetness like all great El Salvador Bourbons, but then there's a blast of oranges. I find this coffee balanced with a smooth and almost creamy body to it, in the aftertaste there's a waft of pomegranate.*Find out more on our website »


----------



## Nimble Motionists

jeebsy said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> EL SALVADOR FINCA ARGENTINA SAN JORGE TABLON WASHED BOURBON
> 
> This is a world exclusive for us and a coffee I'm certain you will enjoy. In the cup expect lots of chocolatey sweetness like all great El Salvador Bourbons, but then there's a blast of oranges. I find this coffee balanced with a smooth and almost creamy body to it, in the aftertaste there's a waft of pomegranate.*Find out more on our website »


NOOOOOOO - why did I not renew - *bangs head against wall* - I need to not look at this thread for the next couple of months!


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> EL SALVADOR FINCA ARGENTINA SAN JORGE TABLON WASHED BOURBON
> 
> This is a world exclusive for us and a coffee I'm certain you will enjoy. In the cup expect lots of chocolatey sweetness like all great El Salvador Bourbons, but then there's a blast of oranges. I find this coffee balanced with a smooth and almost creamy body to it, in the aftertaste there's a waft of pomegranate.*Find out more on our website »


I'm pretty excited - my first official IMM sounds like a good'n


----------



## garydyke1

Its £9 a bag


----------



## robashton

I'd have bought it anyway, but glad it's just turning up instead!


----------



## jeebsy

I wouldn't but that's why i'm in IMM


----------



## MWJB

Last of the HB Costa Rica Finca Kattia Herbazu Yellow Honey Villa Sarchi in a Melitta style cone. 9g:150g, 15g bloom for 25sec, all in by one min with regular kettle, quick stir of the surface with a stainless steel spoon, drained at 1:47, delicious sweet lemon...perfect end to the bag.


----------



## jeebsy

Finca El Libano - lungo lungo - 80 out in 27 (sort of on purpose) - really clean, crisp, apple coming through. Delicious.


----------



## robashton

I really need to do some super gushers at some point.

Because of all the washed coffee I seem to have, I've ended up going for higher strength (40g shots) and tightening up so they come out in 30ish


----------



## jeebsy

I did a 80 out with this week's (can't remember the name). Didn't have time to let it cool properly before drinking but got a lot more of the orange coming through. Made quite a lot of 80 outs when i first got the EK, they're under-utilised. Can be super tasty.


----------



## robashton

Well - in completely the other direction I just did this week's IMM (accidentally) as a 35s 40g shot

With the "low" yield it's really strong and has plenty of the chocolately sweetness, very little of the orange notes (as you might expect).

I guess the end notes could be described as pomegranate but I'd be stretching it a little - it does have a nice lingering taste though.

[edit]

I was doing a pile of shots this morning for tasting purposes and not finishing them, but I seem to have downed this entire shot - which suggests it was pretty good.


----------



## jeebsy

I haven't had pomegranate in about 20 years so had to sort of disregard that tasting note


----------



## Mr O

Sounds a great bean

I've only got a monthly IMM sub. I didn't want commit to anything more regular else I wouldn't be able to try any other roasters. But it's a struggle to keep it at a monthly deal...


----------



## MWJB

El Salvador Finca Argentina San Jorge Tablon Washed Bourbon - Good mouthfeel, sweet & juicy, bakers chocolate & yes, I get the pomegranate...but less dry/astringent than fresh pomegranate, more like a dash of grenadine cordial? Long chocolatey finish. Delicious.

(Recipe - 70g ground at 18.5 on Lido2, largest grounds sieved out leaving 58g, 1103g of water 30s off boil into Sowden, add coffee in two lots quickly wetting each lot, cover & steep 70 min/until


----------



## frustin

6 bags of Costa Rica Finca El Pilon Natural Catuai on order.

This is the one from last year, that has the real quality street strawberry flavour. Lovely that.


----------



## robashton

Super frustrating that I still don't have a bank card (****ing fraudsters) or I'd have a large order of that on too!


----------



## robashton

Wow - I'm really glad I'm stuck in Glasgow for the arrival of this as the IMM

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-la-ilusion-washed-bourbon


----------



## jeebsy

Cracker


----------



## robashton

The trick will be holding off on sticking it all through the brazen and saving some for spro after a few days rest


----------



## robashton

Bah - that link has gone offline - I assume it was out of date


----------



## robashton

Also I see last year it was available as a Natural - fingers crossed that shows up too.


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> Also I see last year it was available as a Natural - fingers crossed that shows up too.


...and a Honey process. Did somebody say tasting pack


----------



## robashton

Did somebody see my wallet?


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> Did somebody see my wallet?


Here to help , check your pms


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ok funds back from something else, payday and after weighing up the facts.

I have been back on three different occassions across about 6+ bags.

I have yet to have a bag from them I've disliked, some having actually blown me away.

Then a mind blowing amount of variety which I've been hard pushed to find better than along with the price.

Well I've gone done something I didn't think I would at the beginning. Year sub purchased, look forward to first one next week.


----------



## garydyke1

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Ok funds back from something else, payday and after weighing up the facts.
> 
> I have been back on three different occassions across about 6+ bags.
> 
> I have yet to have a bag from them I've disliked, some having actually blown me away.
> 
> Then a mind blowing amount of variety which I've been hard pushed to find better than along with the price.
> 
> Well I've gone done something I didn't think I would at the beginning. Year sub purchased, look forward to first one next week.


Welcome along


----------



## robashton

Feels like tomorrow is Xmas day, I've got the a pilon arriving then too, aaagh


----------



## Mr O

I'm running on a monthly IMM sub at the mo.

My last delivery was #347 - EL SALVADOR FINCA ARGENTINA ESTATE WASHED BOURBON

so I should have my next one, #351 tomorrow









I'm a bit worried though as last time I got an email to say it was on its way :-/


----------



## MWJB

El Sal Finca la Ilusion Washed Bourbon - Very soluble coffee, delicious but I'll need to reign in the brew time tomorrow.


----------



## robashton

Another washed bourbon! Somewhat relieved as I'm not in this weekend and it'll be a week old by the time I even open it - did somebody say spro?


----------



## Mr O

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Ok funds back from something else, payday and after weighing up the facts.
> 
> I have been back on three different occassions across about 6+ bags.
> 
> I have yet to have a bag from them I've disliked, some having actually blown me away.
> 
> Then a mind blowing amount of variety which I've been hard pushed to find better than along with the price.
> 
> Well I've gone done something I didn't think I would at the beginning. Year sub purchased, look forward to first one next week.


I'm seriously tempted.... But I took out a 12 month - monthly sub so I'll have to wait until that's up (that's my excuse anyway)


----------



## jlarkin

Mr O said:


> I'm seriously tempted.... But I took out a 12 month - monthly sub so I'll have to wait until that's up (that's my excuse anyway)


You could ask them about that, most helpful company I've come across , as I'm sure you know. Not sure they'd object to you upgrading so to speak :-D


----------



## Mr O

jlarkin said:


> You could ask them about that, most helpful company I've come across , as I'm sure you know. Not sure they'd object to you upgrading so to speak :-D


Unbelievable customer service.... I sent an email last week about my Sub, I thought I was due a bag of beans last Friday. I sent the email at around midnight, the next morning I'd had a reply at 1:00 am (my beans have shipped today *excited*)

I'm quite sure they wouldn't mind either


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

robashton said:


> Another washed bourbon! Somewhat relieved as I'm not in this weekend and it'll be a week old by the time I even open it - did somebody say spro?


Hahahahah its my first one aaaaannd that's the one I looked and posted about after Bootsy posted about another in the "In My Cup' thread last night. Pretty stoked!


----------



## garydyke1

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Hahahahah its my first one aaaaannd that's the one I looked and posted about after Bootsy posted about another in the "In My Cup' thread last night. Pretty stoked!


Is it the Tanzania Burka ???


----------



## garydyke1

Mr O said:


> Unbelievable customer service.... I sent an email last week about my Sub, I thought I was due a bag of beans last Friday. I sent the email at around midnight, the next morning I'd had a reply at 1:00 am (my beans have shipped today *excited*)
> 
> I'm quite sure they wouldn't mind either


Best decision you'll ever make


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> Is it the Tanzania Burka ???


http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/tanzania-burka-washed-red-bourbon-kent

Did I miss something?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

garydyke1 said:


> Is it the Tanzania Burka ???


Yep!


----------



## garydyke1

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Yep!


You lucky lot


----------



## robashton

Am I going to regret not being around to have this as a filter while it's still fresh?


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> Am I going to regret not being around to have this as a filter while it's still fresh?


Yep.

Amazing body this coffee, TDS defying


----------



## Mr O

So this means that monthly / fortnightly subs don't get sent the same beans as weekly subs do on that particular week?


----------



## garydyke1

Mr O said:


> So this means that monthly / fortnightly subs don't get sent the same beans as weekly subs do on that particular week?


Not always no. The weekly one is the only way to fly


----------



## Mr O

garydyke1 said:


> Not always no. The weekly one is the only way to fly












it is, and I know it is. But I'm thinking 259g a week is perhaps too much for me to get through in 7 days.

I'll see how I go with the IMM that's on its way....


----------



## garydyke1

Mr O said:


> it is, and I know it is. But I'm thinking 259g a week is perhaps too much for me to get through in 7 days.
> 
> I'll see how I go with the IMM that's on its way....


Stop freezing beans and make bigger batches ; )


----------



## jlarkin

Mr O said:


> ...
> 
> thinking 259g a week is perhaps too much for me to get through in 7 days.
> 
> ...


I'll already save you 9g, it's only 250g bags ;-)


----------



## Mr O

garydyke1 said:


> Stop freezing beans and make bigger batches ; )


Suppose i I could get into cold brew, that would soon get rid of some


----------



## robashton

I'll order in some fresh when I return then...


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> I'll order in some fresh when I return then...


you save 10% if you buy all the Tanzanias at once. Thats a killer cupping line-up


----------



## Mr O

garydyke1 said:


> you save 10% if you buy all the Tanzanias at once. Thats a killer cupping line-up


Some salesman you are Mr ****


----------



## garydyke1

Mr O said:


> Some salesman you are Mr ****


Its rare to get a couple of really good tanzanias at once , but 4 is rare ; ) the blue mountain is insane


----------



## jlarkin

@Mr O get a Brazen and you can also burn through beans like nobodies business .


----------



## garydyke1

jlarkin said:


> @Mr O get a Brazen and you can also burn through beans like nobodies business .


You are a mean sale person


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> You are a mean sale person


Alexei?


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> You are a mean sale person


I like to think I'm generous 



jeebsy said:


> Alexei?


The meerkat ;-P?


----------



## Mr O

I'm now being tag teamed by @garydyke1 & @jlarkin


----------



## Mr O

I'm now being tag teamed by @garydyke1 & @jlarkin


----------



## robashton

You should probably just buy a brazen

And a refrac.


----------



## robashton

Popped that new guat through the behmor earlier, don't think it's for me - although I'll give it another bash with a little less presoak (and again in a few days)

after all the sweets it tastes like a mild curry...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Well I've only just got round to opening up last week's Tanzanian IMM. It was my first bag of my year sub.

Made a Chemex and found it pretty darn stunning. If this is the quality and standard I can come to expect then I'm even happier now than when I signed up. Proofs in the pudding as they say and this is a balanced and beautiful little cup of exactly what it says on the bag.

Happy days, weeks, year.........years maybe. Well done IMM glad to hop on your train and looking forward to the journey even more now. Delicious.


----------



## robashton

Yup! IMM is one of my favourite things ever; I mean I'm a huge fan of Has Bean anyway but as a curated subscription it rocks my socks.

Apart from this week's guat anyway, it's just not my style of thing!


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> Yup! IMM is one of my favourite things ever; I mean I'm a huge fan of Has Bean anyway but as a curated subscription it rocks my socks.
> 
> Apart from this week's guat anyway, it's just not my style of thing!


What don't you like about it ? Last year it was a huge seller and real crowd pleaser


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> What don't you like about it ? Last year it was a huge seller and real crowd pleaser


I dunno - I mean I've done two filters and a cupping so far (and I cupped it against a really vile Kenyan that tasted of blueberry jam on burned toast so it should have been great in comparison!).

Most of my purchases tend to be fruity light things, while there is some sweetness in here I find the "low notes" to be a tad confrontational - I don't think I'm a fan of black pepper...

I'm going to try a few more times, I might just have to acquire the taste (and then I'll use it for spro later too, curious how that'll work out)


----------



## robashton

Enjoying it this morning, panic and crisis averted. No need to send out the Has Bean Police.


----------



## jlarkin

robashton said:


> Enjoying it this morning, panic and crisis averted. No need to send out the Has Bean Police.


Damn, they're already deployed and on radio silence. Quick sprinkle that instant coffee around all the entrances, I heard it keeps them out.

Ref the coffee, what changed?


----------



## robashton

jlarkin said:


> Ref the coffee, what changed?


Nothing at all - I just had to adjust my expectations - I think I'm going to prefer this one as a spro for sure


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> Nothing at all - I just had to adjust my expectations - I think I'm going to prefer this one as a spro for sure


It's a nice enough espresso but think it's more interesting as brewed


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> It's a nice enough espresso but think it's more interesting as brewed


Leaving it for a few days before I do spro, while it might not be necessary I really do find it evens the flavour out a little


----------



## Step21

Back on the IMM this week with Costa Rica Arbor El Oasis

Enjoying this one. Lots of tropical fruit with an interesting body (not sure how i'd describe it). Preferring it at 1.3/4 TDS in the Brazen. Nice as immersion also. Anyone else into it yet?


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> Back on the IMM this week with Costa Rica Arbor El Oasis
> 
> Enjoying this one. Lots of tropical fruit with an interesting body (not sure how i'd describe it). Preferring it at 1.3/4 TDS in the Brazen. Nice as immersion also. Anyone else into it yet?


Just had a Clever(V1) round my folks, with this...sweet, tropical fruit, lovely.

(Lido1 at 0.25 off marked zero, 32g coffee added to water just off boil in rinsed, full brewer, 35min steep).


----------



## urbanbumpkin

What does that equate to on the Lido 3? I've gone mega fine for espresso, I'm guessing it's going to be the same for brewed.


----------



## MWJB

urbanbumpkin said:


> What does that equate to on the Lido 3? I've gone mega fine for espresso, I'm guessing it's going to be the same for brewed.


Sorry, don't know how it relates to Lido3, but on the #1 it is as fine as you can go without the first signs of burr rub.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Step21 said:


> Back on the IMM this week with Costa Rica Arbor El Oasis
> 
> Enjoying this one. Lots of tropical fruit with an interesting body (not sure how i'd describe it). Preferring it at 1.3/4 TDS in the Brazen. Nice as immersion also. Anyone else into it yet?


When I tried it earlier in the week (brewed) I was getting Hints of pineapple and peach flavours. Today it's roaring Pink Grapefruit in both brewed and Spro. Very pleasant and a bean that keeps you on your toes.

I'm getting good results at 18g => 36g 40 secs 94c.

Has Gary tried it as an espresso?


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> When I tried it earlier in the week (brewed) I was getting Hints of pineapple and peach flavours. Today it's roaring Pink Grapefruit in both brewed and Spro. Very pleasant and a bean that keeps you on your toes.
> 
> I'm getting good results at 18g => 36g 40 secs 94c.
> 
> Has Gary tried it as an espresso?


I havent buddy


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Any pointers for brewed?


----------



## Step21

Nicaragua Finca Escondida washed Catui in the post this morning. Just in time as i'd run out of beans yesterday.

2 Brazen brews with it today. Both at 204F and 1min30 pre soak. A 250ml at TDS 1.35 EY 20.76 and a larger 755ml at TDS 1.41 EY 22.01%. Hard to pick between the two but i slightly preferred brew 1.

First up i get an interesting caramel with a slight hint of roasted nut (not unpleasant, quite the reverse). Then there's a fruit sweetness and a bit of a lime type tang at the same time on the tongue. I got quite an oily mouthfeel (more so from the first brew). Can't think of anything similar i've had previously. It's a definite like for me.


----------



## garydyke1

First time i've tried this coffee from the 60kg. Roast is nailed.

Seriously tasty stuff. Milk choc, caramel , raspberry, lime all valid tasting notes.

Gulped down seriously quickly.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Is there a recommended rest time for these and any other subsequent IMM ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> Is there a recommended rest time for these and any other subsequent IMM ?


Ive been at them first day ,but i tend to find most beans a little more consistent for espresso day 4-5

Im not a great believer in specific resting for different beans. Try and see is my motto

I tend to open for brewed day 1 , use straight away , then use as the needs arise


----------



## Step21

garydyke1 said:


> First time i've tried this coffee from the 60kg. Roast is nailed.
> 
> Seriously tasty stuff. Milk choc, caramel , raspberry, lime all valid tasting notes.
> 
> Gulped down seriously quickly.


Made a few Bonavita Immersions with it now. Really lovely coffee. Glad i restarted my IMM!


----------



## robashton

I've only cupped this one so far.

The colour of the ground beans was a tad darker than the rest of the Has Beans that are lying in my waste tray but this is meaningless because in the cup it was fruit fruit fruit, they may well be chocolate but I cupped it next to the pulped natural longberry I've got and compared to that I think anything is going to be fruity.

I've started resting my Has Beans even more so than my other roaster's collections. For me they start to become easy for filter after a few days flavour wise and for spro after about 10. Suspect some of this is down to water and how easy it is to dissolve the damn things.


----------



## robashton

Finally got around to making a brew with these, standard aeropress recipe for me (twice) into a thermos flask for my three hour train ride to Inverness.

Think I was a bit ambitious with extraction, is it possible to describe a brew as "tired" ? I think the brew is a bit "tired" - tastes great though and suspect if I'm a bit more gentle perhaps as a v60 this coffee is going to be beautiful. It is so... fruitilicious!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

garydyke1 said:


> Seriously tasty stuff. Milk choc, caramel , raspberry, lime all valid tasting notes.


This one is beautiful had one Chemex a couple of days ago which was nice but for some reason the heavier bodied Cores x 2 I had today at work really brought the flavours out to play and blew me away. Gorgeous.


----------



## risky

Hyped, my first IMM is on its way!



> GUATEMALA FINCA EL LIMON SAN PATRICIO PIE DEL CERRO WASHED CATURRA So in the cup it starts off as sweet milk chocolate, with a wonderful satsuma orange acidity of the first time we tasted this coffee comes running back, along with a brown sugar sweetness, and a silky mouthfeel.


Sounds banging, can't wait to get stuck in.


----------



## cold war kid

I've just subscribed to this and received my first bag this morning. I've not bought from hasbean for years because about 8 years ago they went through a faze of roasting very light and a was getting sour flavours no matter what brew method I used. My knowledge of what to do to get the most out of any roast has changed a lot since then but so has info available on the internet so I'm giving them another whirl. My Silvia died recently so for the moment I'm going to leave it and experiment with a few different brew method's.


----------



## Step21

cold war kid said:


> I've just subscribed to this and received my first bag this morning. I've not bought from hasbean for years because about 8 years ago they went through a faze of roasting very light and a was getting sour flavours no matter what brew method I used. My knowledge of what to do to get the most out of any roast has changed a lot since then but so has info available on the internet so I'm giving them another whirl. My Silvia died recently so for the moment I'm going to leave it and experiment with a few different brew method's.


The sweetness is there in spades with HasBean beans. If you can't get sweet brews, don't blame the beans. Good luck! I'm sure you'll enjoy the IMM stuff.


----------



## Step21

Into the Guat Finca El Limon washed Caturra with 2 Brazen brews. This bean is very soluble. Both brewed at 204F with 1min30sec pre soak.

252ml/14.36g at 1.25 on the Hausgrind (fine drip) - came out with a whopping TDS of 1.56% EY 24.10%. It tasted just fabulous. Lovely milk choc and distict satsuma orange acdity blanced with huge sweetness.

753/43.12g at 1.5 on the Haus - TDS 1.44% EY a mere 22.82%! Another lovely brew. The satsuma not as distinct but still obvious and slightly less sweet overall but lovely just the same. Really nice coffee.

I know the TDS seems high on both these brews but if i hadn't measured it i would never have realised. It doesn't taste "strong" in the least. Just delicious.

I'll try it as an immersion tomorrow.


----------



## risky

I'm into this Guat this morning. Very very smooth. Lovely Sunday morning coffee. As Step21 said, just delicious, I could guzzle loads of this.


----------



## robashton

Wow the smell coming off this week's bag is immense, if it wasn't 21:00 and I wasn't going to bed *now* I'd have this on the aeropress this instant.

New pouring kettle tomorrow, suspect it's going right on the V60, gonna save some for spro though, chocolate notes* are my jam

*from has bean, not from most roasters who subsititute burned/chocolate for each other seemingly at random


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm trying it tomorrow at work.


----------



## risky

@robashton what kettle are you getting out of interest?


----------



## robashton

Just one of the bonnavita temp controlled pouring jobs, nothing exciting


----------



## jeebsy

20 in, 58 out in 30 (got distracted trying to reposition my machine to stop some weird noise effect it makes with the cupboard) - lovely, sweet choc goodness that coats your mouth. A*


----------



## MWJB

Playing catch up with IMM, so just opened my Nicaragua Finca la Escondida Washed Catuai - Delicious, sweet, juicy, clean.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

MWJB said:


> Playing catch up with IMM, so just opened my Nicaragua Finca la Escondida Washed Catuai - Delicious, sweet, juicy, clean.


Only got a brew or a spro worth left of this one and I'm torn how to use it. Flipping lovely cup!!


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Playing catch up with IMM, so just opened my Nicaragua Finca la Escondida Washed Catuai - Delicious, sweet, juicy, clean.


Im loving it today via the Brazen , think it actually tastes better than last week .


----------



## jlarkin

Have mainly brewed with IMM stuff until now, put about half the bag of Nicaragua Finca la Escondida Washed Catuai in to the E8. Haven't got it anywhere near dialled in and I'm regretting not using it all for spro. Still really sweet and juicy and it needs tweaking...I'm considering getting some more of this already.


----------



## MWJB

Guatemala Finca El Limon - Another stonking coffee, sweet citrus.

Both this & the Finca Escondida seem to have good solubility, both ground up finer than typical, with ~86% passing through my sieve.


----------



## Thecatlinux

MWJB said:


> Playing catch up with IMM, so just opened my Nicaragua Finca la Escondida Washed Catuai - Delicious, sweet, juicy, clean.


i know the feeling of playing catch up only just opened this one , made me feel quite chuffed as probably the best espresso I have made myself this year , loving the coffee from the big red house


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Guatemala Finca El Limon - Another stonking coffee, sweet citrus.


Just as delicious again today, but a more distinct orangeyness.


----------



## cold war kid

I am enjoying this coffee and it's been so long since I ordered from Hasbean that I was surprised how dark the roast was, but I'm not getting the same descriptors as the blurb says and you guys are getting. I'm getting peanuts and some sort of sweetness but no orange or milk chocolate. I've only made it in the v60 so far so might try a french press after work.

I must say I didn't know what a Brazen was so googled it and I like the look of it but I need to get my espresso machine fixed and buy some decent weighing scales before I can even think of spending yet more money.


----------



## MWJB

cold war kid said:


> I've only made it in the v60 so far so might try a french press after work.


What were the V60 parameters?


----------



## jeebsy

You need scales for sure.


----------



## garydyke1

cold war kid said:


> I am enjoying this coffee and it's been so long since I ordered from Hasbean that I was surprised how dark the roast was, but I'm not getting the same descriptors as the blurb says and you guys are getting. I'm getting peanuts and some sort of sweetness but no orange or milk chocolate. I've only made it in the v60 so far so might try a french press after work.
> 
> I must say I didn't know what a Brazen was so googled it and I like the look of it but I need to get my espresso machine fixed and buy some decent weighing scales before I can even think of spending yet more money.


what are your brewing parameters?!


----------



## cold war kid

I'm able to weigh the beans but my scales won't go further than 250g so can't weigh the brew but I've been putting 15g of beans in and adding around 50ml of just off the boil water,waiting 40 secs then adding 200ml other the next 2 mins.


----------



## Mrboots2u

cold war kid said:


> I'm able to weigh the beans but my scales won't go further than 250g so can't weigh the brew but I've been putting 15g of beans in and adding around 50ml of just off the boil water,waiting 40 secs then adding 200ml other the next 2 mins.


You'll be sorted by next week


----------



## MWJB

cold war kid said:


> I'm able to weigh the beans but my scales won't go further than 250g so can't weigh the brew but I've been putting 15g of beans in and adding around 50ml of just off the boil water,waiting 40 secs then adding 200ml other the next 2 mins.


How long does the whole brew take?


----------



## cold war kid

From start to finish I'm aiming for 2 mins 30secs.


----------



## MWJB

cold war kid said:


> From start to finish I'm aiming for 2 mins 30secs.


Perhaps a bit quick with a bloom stage?


----------



## Step21

I've finished the bag of the Guat now but i was finding on later pour over brews i was getting a really tart citric finish after the initial hit of sweetness. Anyone else find this?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Was getting more on the orange bright citrus side than chocolate too

Cupped it and got delicate satsuma ish vibe with sweetness , so there is balance there ....just getting it out

this morning pulled 55 second shot 20g > 60g ..that looks like it broke the refractometer ( need to do another to check )

In the cup - espresso was gentle but bold oranegyness- not sharp this time add milk to it and got gentle terrys chocolate orange


----------



## Step21

Mrboots2u said:


> Was getting more on the orange bright citrus side than chocolate too
> 
> Cupped it and got delicate satsuma ish vibe with sweetness , so there is balance there ....just getting it out
> 
> this morning pulled 55 second shot 20g > 60g ..that looks like it broke the refractometer ( need to do another to check )
> 
> In the cup - espresso was gentle but bold oranegyness- not sharp this time add milk to it and got gentle terrys chocolate orange


As an immersion i found it to be OK - clean, sweet with just a hint of orange. My initial brazen brews really pulled out the satsuma flavour while keeping a nice balanced sweetness right through. It was the later ones that had the really sharp edge that i didn't care for. Lost the balance somehow...

Hope your refrac is ok?


----------



## Step21

Nice first Brazen brew with this weeks IMM - EL Salvador Finca Noruega - Pulped Natural Bourbon

Lovely chocolatey/caramel background not dissimilar to the Nicaragua Finca Escondida from a couple of weeks ago. Very buttery mouthfeel and sweet appley/grape type fruit. Should be a good bag. I got a TDS of 1.22 on this one but it seemed stronger to me. Just shows how tricky the tastebuds can be. Well mine anyway.


----------



## Mrboots2u

After a few weeks off . I ve rejoined the IMM...so ill get to the El Sal this week !


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Was getting more on the orange bright citrus side than chocolate too
> 
> Cupped it and got delicate satsuma ish vibe with sweetness , so there is balance there ....just getting it out
> 
> this morning pulled 55 second shot 20g > 60g ..that looks like it broke the refractometer ( need to do another to check )
> 
> In the cup - espresso was gentle but bold oranegyness- not sharp this time add milk to it and got gentle terrys chocolate orange


Had the last of the Finca El Limon this morning as an espresso. Really really liked this particularly as espresso. It ticked a lot of boxes for me.

Chocolate orange. Would be great to get at Christmas. One for the bottom of the stocking


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Only had one Chemex of the Finca El Limon up till now. Literally just chucked out a spro. Bit quick so needs a tighten on the grind not loads just a touch. Still drank the lot, bloody nice and set to get even more orangey, tis already.

In all honesty I was worried as to what to pick next after running out of what I have just been drinking as I loved it. This little citrus number will do me ok though.


----------



## risky

30 min aeropress of the Noruega.

The apple comes through really well as it cools.

Anyone want to share their recipe for spro? Steve says he gets a sharp blast of green apple at the beginning which I don't get, it's very faint in the background. However, he did say that the shot was pulled quite short? I'm currently doing 17 > 40 in about 30 seconds, anything less had a sourness I perceived as under-extraction?

Also, his tasting notes for the milk based was bitter bakers chocolate. I'm getting unmistakeable Christmas pudding!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I am two weeks behind going orangey nom yum in my gob and looking at this weeks vanilla ice cream email and going O flipping K then!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I am two weeks behind going orangey nom yum in my gob and looking at this weeks vanilla ice cream email and going O flipping K then!


Yep sounds delish , not opened last weeks yet either


----------



## Mrboots2u

Opened the Noruega....

It's a simple but great dark chocolate milk drink .

Espresso - I probably pulled a little long - little over extracted . Got the green apple zing up front - little bit of the bitters on the end ( entirely my fault ) . There is more balance and buttery creaminess to this I'm sure


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Opened the Noruega....
> 
> It's a simple but great dark chocolate milk drink .
> 
> Espresso - I probably pulled a little long - little over extracted . Got the green apple zing up front - little bit of the bitters on the end ( entirely my fault ) . There is more balance and buttery creaminess to this I'm sure


Brazen this morning.

255g water

13.55g

Think it was slightly under where I wanted it . apple and dark choc is a weird combo!


----------



## Step21

garydyke1 said:


> Brazen this morning.
> 
> 255g water
> 
> 13.55g
> 
> Think it was slightly under where I wanted it . apple and dark choc is a weird combo!


What temp/pre-soak time are you using?

I've been brewing 250g water brews at a very similar dosage 13.6 ish and getting quite different results with small temp changes.

Tried 203/204/205F with 50sec pre soak and generally getting TDS around 1.28 - 1.3 and extraction yields mid 20%'s

203 - very balanced - more appley but less choc, buttery mouthfeel

204- more white grape type fruit with definite caramel/choc, buttery mouthfeel

205 - caramel/choc but fruit sometimes sweet, sometimes sharp - not getting buttery mouthfeel

Will try lowering the temp and incrementing the dose to keep TDS about the same and see what happens.


----------



## Step21

250g Brazen brew of Costa Rica Finca La Loma Yellow Honey Caturra

Nice. Very sweet & peachy with hint of vanilla. Didn't notice much in the way of a viscous mouthfeel though.


----------



## garydyke1

Step21 said:


> What temp/pre-soak time are you using?
> 
> I've been brewing 250g water brews at a very similar dosage 13.6 ish and getting quite different results with small temp changes.
> 
> Tried 203/204/205F with 50sec pre soak and generally getting TDS around 1.28 - 1.3 and extraction yields mid 20%'s
> 
> 203 - very balanced - more appley but less choc, buttery mouthfeel
> 
> 204- more white grape type fruit with definite caramel/choc, buttery mouthfeel
> 
> 205 - caramel/choc but fruit sometimes sweet, sometimes sharp - not getting buttery mouthfeel
> 
> Will try lowering the temp and incrementing the dose to keep TDS about the same and see what happens.


30 sec


----------



## garydyke1

Step21 said:


> 250g Brazen brew of Costa Rica Finca La Loma Yellow Honey Caturra
> 
> Nice. Very sweet & peachy with hint of vanilla. Didn't notice much in the way of a viscous mouthfeel though.


Really?

We cupped 26 coffees last night (yeah really) and it leapt off the table for mouthfeel . even side by side naturals


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Really?
> 
> We cupped 26 coffees last night (yeah really) and it leapt off the table for mouthfeel . even side by side naturals


Pah i did 27 .....


----------



## Step21

garydyke1 said:


> Really?
> 
> We cupped 26 coffees last night (yeah really) and it leapt off the table for mouthfeel . even side by side naturals


Just had another Brazen brew 253g/13.90g at 203F/50sec pre soak - TDS came out lower at 1.18 despite slightly higher dose (1.26 earlier). More body, less fruit. Mouthfeel still not what i would describe as viscous - but it does leave a kind of oily sensation in the mouth. Still nice though! Not tried it as an immersion yet.


----------



## robashton

Bah, sucks to be in France knowing these beans are sat at my house unopened


----------



## Step21

Bonavita immersion of the Costa Rica La Loma today. Completely different from the Brazen brews. Hugely viscous mouthfeel - like drinking a thick smoothie.

Another Brazen brew - little to no viscosity but lovely peachy sweetness.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> Opened the Noruega....
> 
> It's a simple but great dark chocolate milk drink .
> 
> Espresso - I probably pulled a little long - little over extracted . Got the green apple zing up front - little bit of the bitters on the end ( entirely my fault ) . There is more balance and buttery creaminess to this I'm sure


Just opened and made a Chemex of this. Didn't get much acidity up front at all but very smooth yes with the choc and tale off light acidity. Very easy going, just gulped it.

Gonna take into work tomorrow for this weeks Cores duties immersion for a bit fuller on the mouth and as home is pacamara spros and I have am gonna follow that with the Kochere natural I have left as after that in the Chemex well I have a feeling that might be a bit spesh.

To many flipping beans and spoilt for choice at the moment, life's hard.......


----------



## Step21

Step21 said:


> Bonavita immersion of the Costa Rica La Loma today. Completely different from the Brazen brews. Hugely viscous mouthfeel - like drinking a thick smoothie.
> 
> Another Brazen brew - little to no viscosity but lovely peachy sweetness.


The viscous mouthfeel arrived in today's Brazen brew. No changes in brew parameters bar a tiny increase in dosage. Perplexing!


----------



## risky

So how long is too long? La Loma 1 and a half hour aeropress (forgot about it!). I believe extraction stops when the temperature falls below a certain point? Anyway it was nice, very forgiving of my stupidity,


----------



## MWJB

risky said:


> So how long is too long? La Loma 1 and a half hour aeropress (forgot about it!). I believe extraction stops when the temperature falls below a certain point? Anyway it was nice, very forgiving of my stupidity,


You can brew with cold water, it just slows as temp drops.


----------



## tambu

I've not encountered a bean like this finca la loma before - the vanilla is just so strong, it tastes like somebody snuck some vanilla syrup into my cup while I wasn't looking (cups from a kalita wave). Not even tried it in chemex yet, hoping there will be more of the peach. I'll wager it makes an excellent espresso.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ohhhhhhhh now I'm excited, yet to open. Dig vanilla!!


----------



## jeebsy

I'm not getting the vanilla but did get some peach as spro.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> I'm not getting the vanilla but did get some peach as spro.


Bugger it....I'll have to play Chemex and spro wars.


----------



## Step21

jeebsy said:


> I'm not getting the vanilla but did get some peach as spro.


As brewed i found very little vanilla but oodles of peach. Did you get the viscous mouthfeel as espresso?


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah it's mega chewy. Gonna open it up as an ek spro tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## garydyke1

I get both vanilla and peach in abundance . Peaches and icecream


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

garydyke1 said:


> I get both vanilla and peach in abundance . Peaches and icecream


Spro, brew, both? Just setting myself up


----------



## cold war kid

As espresso I think it works very well. Vanilla and what I suppose could be thought of as peaches but unfortunately, for me, it doesn't work with milk or as a V60. The v60 just tasted like coffee. Not bad or undrinkable in any way but no distinct flavours standing out at all. As a flat white it was totally overwhelmed by the milk so I tried using less ( god knows what the correct name would be for this drink ) and it was a little better but not my thing. My subscription is fortnightly and has just started so I can only compare it to the finca el limon and I much preferred that overall.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Loma > chemex > sweet , smooth , coated mouth , delicate peach like acidity as it cooled . Delicious


----------



## Step21

cold war kid said:


> As espresso I think it works very well. Vanilla and what I suppose could be thought of as peaches but unfortunately, for me, it doesn't work with milk or as a V60. The v60 just tasted like coffee. Not bad or undrinkable in any way but no distinct flavours standing out at all. As a flat white it was totally overwhelmed by the milk so I tried using less ( god knows what the correct name would be for this drink ) and it was a little better but not my thing. My subscription is fortnightly and has just started so I can only compare it to the finca el limon and I much preferred that overall.


I much prefer the Loma to the Lima. That's the beauty of IMM - always something new to try. Some you like better than others.

I never quite got the mouthfeel, vanilla and peaches all in the same brew unfortunately - but it's still darn good.


----------



## garydyke1

You never know if you've extracted it optimally either


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> You never know if you've extracted it optimally either


Do you mean it has a wide window of good extraction?


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Do you mean it has a wide window of good extraction?


Yeah , low end more fruity and open


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Wrong in my cup thread oops lol sorry!!


----------



## risky

I'll echo a previous comment about this one in v60 being 'coffee' however as it cooled, basically at room temp, it was great and the peach really came out.

Chemex was the standout brew for me. So flipping sweet.

Getting wired into it as spro tomorrow.

Next weeks sounds great.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

All the little cups are in the wash.

Lomo 20g>44.5g>32secs very first pull, sank it.

Got the acidity maybe a little more. Vanilla seemed to be in the aroma more than the flavour at moment. Mouthfeel creamy smooth big and I like.

Finished a little darker in the mouth than expected.

Want to lose a little dark of the end and bring through a little more sweetness which I think is there to be found deffo!

As first shots go though right up my street and spro of the day. Great coffee finish to my day that's only making me think that cups going to get even better. Well happy.


----------



## Step21

Ethiopian Yirg Gedeb washed Kurume

This is an interesting coffee. In the Brazen it's delicate with fruit sweetness (to me apricot like but not really true apricot) and a kind of herbal tang. Sort of ying/yang.

Best brew so far has been a 20min steep from the Bonavita Immersion brewer which really accentuated the fruit (more apricot like/slightly tropical maybe) and was really soft, sweet & juicy - less of the tangy edge. It's pretty soluble as you'd expect for an Ethiopian.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Really digging the Lomo especially first thing starts that peachy and smoooooth is a good way to kick start your mouth without shouting at it.

Currently running at 20g>40g>28-29secs


----------



## MWJB

Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Gedeb - Sowden brew, apricot, a little choc (bakers, Bournville?) and my colleague picked up notes of black Darjeeling. Tasty.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Gedeb - Sowden brew, apricot, a little choc (bakers, Bournville?) and my colleague picked up notes of black Darjeeling. Tasty.


I'm finding that the bass notes are really accentuated in the immersion - definite dark chocolate notes. Brewing at 63g/l i'm getting 26% EY off a 20min steep. It's really delicious.


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Gedeb - Sowden brew, apricot, a little choc (bakers, Bournville?) and my colleague picked up notes of black Darjeeling. Tasty.


And again today, a cleaner brew, sweet, less choc & more floral/jasmine notes, a little more tea-like but beautifully balanced.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> And again today, a cleaner brew, sweet, less choc & more floral/jasmine notes, a little more tea-like but beautifully balanced.


My Bonavita brew today was again at 63g/l and EY up to 26.78%. Not much in the way of sophistication but a huge hit of dark choc and sunshine fruit sweetness. Thickish mouthfeel as well.

I could drink it until the cows come home. But i still wouldn't put milk in it!


----------



## MWJB

El Salvador Finca Noruega - Back on this after a little rest, bang on the tasting notes - green apple, dark choc, sweet & balanced. Gone in about 3 gulps.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just had the Finca La Lomo as a brew in work not much left finishing it off in here. Big creamy gob on it and than that lively bright comes and makes it even more interesting. Works as both spro and brew equally for me this one!

I get the bright followed by creamy in the spro but opposite way round in the brew, weird! All nom though.


----------



## cold war kid

How's everybody getting on with the Kenyan from the latest inmymug? Pulled my first espresso earlier and got a massive bitter taste that also had a very unpleasant aftertaste that left me needing a glass of water. I had 17g in and 40g out in 25 secs so plenty of scope for correcting bad form if it's my fault, although I must say I generally prefer a longer drink than most on here would consider normal.

Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Mrboots2u

cold war kid said:


> How's everybody getting on with the Kenyan from the latest inmymug? Pulled my first espresso earlier and got a massive bitter taste that also had a very unpleasant aftertaste that left me needing a glass of water. I had 17g in and 40g out in 25 secs so plenty of scope for correcting bad form if it's my fault, although I must say I generally prefer a longer drink than most on here would consider normal.
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts?


It's Kenyan - it will be better as brewed ( watch the IMM too )

It's a bit fresh and I over extracted it too and got super acidic almost über grapefruit ness ( could be considered bitter by some )

I'm having to back the grind off a lot too


----------



## Step21

I've had a couple of Brazen brews with it today (Kenyan Kieni AA). It has a really distinctive flavour. I'm noticing that it's really creamy but there is a big hit of an unusual flavour - kind of pineapple/cardamon. It had sweetness and wasn't bitter - just unusual. More like something from Indonesia than Kenya. My brews came out with an EY of 22% despite being down at 51g/l.

I've not tried it as an immersion yet. But it could be one of those love/hate coffees. Definitely not a typical Kenyan.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried it round at Spence's yesterday as a Chemex / GMex, nice and sweet but I agree it's too early. It needs to develop more.


----------



## Step21

urbanbumpkin said:


> Tried it round at Spence's yesterday as a Chemex / GMex, nice and sweet but I agree it's too early. It needs to develop more.


GMex?

What kind of flavours were you tasting?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Step21 said:


> GMex?
> 
> What kind of flavours were you tasting?


Gary **** variation on a Chemex.


----------



## Step21

urbanbumpkin said:


> Gary **** variation on a Chemex.


Ah yes, of course. Must try one again. Been a bit lax on manual pourover since the Brazen arrived. I usually got good results, especially from very fresh coffee with the GaryMex method.


----------



## risky

Step21 said:


> I've had a couple of Brazen brews with it today (Kenyan Kieni AA). It has a really distinctive flavour. I'm noticing that it's really creamy but there is a big hit of an unusual flavour - kind of pineapple/cardamon. It had sweetness and wasn't bitter - just unusual. More like something from Indonesia than Kenya. My brews came out with an EY of 22% despite being down at 51g/l.
> 
> I've not tried it as an immersion yet. But it could be one of those love/hate coffees. Definitely not a typical Kenyan.


Ah cardamom might be what I was getting in the spro. There was something I definitely couldn't put my finger on. A sort of nutty spice but I couldn't think what it reminded me of.


----------



## Step21

Kenyan as a Bonavita Immersion at 56g/l TDS 1.43%, EY 26.80%

Not as full in the face as the pourover but softer gentler fruit. Sweet tropical fruit salad with a natural type "funk". Mangoes. Pineapple finish. Some cardamon in there as well. Creamy. Quite a different coffee. Not entirely sure how much i like it though. I think it's a grower...


----------



## cold war kid

I really don't know where I'm going with this Kenyan. As I mentioned yesterday I tried a quick espresso and didn't like it at all. Today I've been mad busy and haven't been at home to try any other method until just now.

Tried a v60 and I'm not sure it could be any more different to yesterdays espresso. Bright, sweet, super juicy, reminiscent of good beaujolais wine in a weird way. As it cools I got the pineapple acidity in spades. This is, for me, one of them rare coffees that challenges you. This is the reason I took out the inmymug subscription. I'd have never picked this coffee but I'm glad I tried it now.


----------



## robashton

Playing catch up - just did the Loma as an EKspresso (19g -> 55g in 32s), it's a bit different innit? Glad I got back in time to do this before it went bad!

Rather more developed than a lot of Has Bean's often are, I was surprised at where I had to go on the dial to get a sensible pour (???)!

Can't wait to do the other two, got a new pouring kettle arriving in an hour and that Kenyan is begging out for the V60.


----------



## Step21

Another Bonavita Immersion with the Kenyan - think i've tamed the beast! Lovely today, hitting all the tasting notes. Inital pineapple acidity giving way to gentler soft tropical fruit and a creamy body with hints of clotted cream. This must be the "funk" i was getting previously. Much more cohesive and tasty.

This was at a brew ratio of 63g/l and hit a higher TDS but almost exact same EY as yesterday. This was also water over coffee rather than coffee into water which is my usual method.


----------



## tambu

What exactly is the (patented) GaryMex Chemex brew method? I searched around but couldn't find a definitive answer to my question. It looks similar to my usual way of doing things tbh, which is a sort of lazy HasBean method (i.e. I use the HasBean method but I just shove the water in as quick as I can so I don't have any variability in pour between brews, then I just tweak the grind to get the target brew time).

Is it roughly 60g/l, bottled water @ ~93 deg C, 30s bloom, all remaining water in at once, couple of stirs (with mini whisk? I use the handle of a cupping spoon), adjust grind to get say 500ml out in 3-4 mins?

Edit:

Managed to answer my own question I think - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20671-Boffin-thread-(-ek43-refracting-pressure-profiling-other-guff)/page2


----------



## MWJB

Kenya Kieni AA - Sowden brew, sweet, pineapple/tropical fruit, creamy mouthfeel. Very tasty. Feels like it has quite a caffeine whack?


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Kenya Kieni AA - Sowden brew, sweet, pineapple/tropical fruit, creamy mouthfeel. Very tasty. Feels like it has quite a caffeine whack?


A spot of luck in Tesco this morning - found Strathmore and 0.85l bottle of Glaceau. So tried out your 1 part Strathmore/2 Glaceau/3 Volvic suggestion on the Kenyan Kieni using the Bonavita Immersion brewer with same parameters as before. Brew ratio 64g/l 20min steep TDS 1.61 EY 26.63%

Deliciously sweet brew with tropical fruit and hints of background chocolate. In comparison to Waitrose/Volvic - not as creamy, less acidity and sweeter. Tropical fruit less defined (but that could be the bean being less fresh?). Definitely a caffiene hit.

A good blend! Thanks.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

HA! incoming pacamara this week then, cool!


----------



## risky

*tightens the grinder*


----------



## garydyke1

If your burrs arent touching its fake pacamara


----------



## robashton

Bring it!


----------



## garydyke1

Has Bean Kieni versus The Coffee Collective Kieni.......

TCC TDS 1.17. 20.5% EY bit boring , not much going on , clean , transparent, lots of midrange , no bass , no real treble .


----------



## garydyke1

HB 1.12 20.3% EY Loads more going on. Fruit for days , a tiny tiny touch roasty . Blackcurrants, big body , tropical stuff going on . Bombared with flavour , hard to work it all out.

One coffee so lacking flavour it's hard to detect , and another with almost too many flavours it's hard to detect !


----------



## risky

I got wired straight into this guat (v60) and my oh my is it smooth and quaffable. The juicy acidity is nicely balanced with the caramel.


----------



## 2971

risky said:


> I got wired straight into this guat (v60) and my oh my is it smooth and quaffable. The juicy acidity is nicely balanced with the caramel.


I'm on it too, but went straight for a cortado, and really love this one! Not going to last long around these parts.

Out of interest, does pacamara always/usually mean larger beans?


----------



## risky

wintoid said:


> I'm on it too, but went straight for a cortado, and really love this one! Not going to last long around these parts.
> 
> Out of interest, does pacamara always/usually mean larger beans?


Yes in my experience they've always been large, also means a finer grind!


----------



## garydyke1

wintoid said:


> I'm on it too, but went straight for a cortado, and really love this one! Not going to last long around these parts.
> 
> Out of interest, does pacamara always/usually mean larger beans?


http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/articles/9853842-pacamaras


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

My IMM arrived this morning it's a bloody pacamara. I like pacamaras!

Still I'm playing catch up with this.....










No complaints though this one is quite yummy.


----------



## MWJB

Guatemala El Limon Pacamara - got to admit a degree of apprehension when gooseberries were mentioned, luckily not a goosegog to be detected in today's Sowden brew: Sweet, choc, caramel & gentle green apple/grape acidity, good body, really quite cuddly


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Guatemala El Limon Pacamara - got to admit a degree of apprehension when gooseberries were mentioned, luckily not a goosegog to be detected in today's Sowden brew: Sweet, choc, caramel & gentle green apple/grape acidity, good body, really quite cuddly


3 brews with this today Aeropress, Brazen, Bonavita.

A/P - lots of choc and sweet apple

Brazen & Bonavita - quite similar. Choc/apple sweetness taking a turn toward something more sweet/sour with caramel. I can see why gooseberries are mentioned as they have that sweet/sour green fruit. Bonavita was the best - lovely brew.


----------



## robashton

Omg the week I decide I'm having a hard time drinking naturals, the IMM is a bloody natural after weeks of washed coffee and me hoping for a natural.

There is no justice :'(


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

robashton said:


> Omg the week I decide I'm having a hard time drinking naturals, the IMM is a bloody natural after weeks of washed coffee and me hoping for a natural.
> 
> There is no justice :'(


Love the naturals me and it's another pacamara so I'm double happy. Not even opened last weeks yet!!

End of the day you (and I am assuming your on weekly like me here....) just got a £15 bag of beans for £4.80 delivered. POW!

If you really ain't feeling it flog it on to one of the Glasgow heads so no postage involved or swap them for a bag they purchase from a roaster up there. Which ever way you look at this you have a win or even double win situation on your hands.


----------



## robashton

I'll persevere - I've not even done last weeks pacamara yet, having decided I prefer most light roasted coffee even on filter after a week or more


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Purgatory. Half full.......of bonkers!! Amen.


----------



## Step21

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Love the naturals me and it's another pacamara so I'm double happy. Not even opened last weeks yet!!
> 
> End of the day you (and I am assuming your on weekly like me here....) just got a £15 bag of beans for £4.80 delivered. POW!
> 
> If you really ain't feeling it flog it on to one of the Glasgow heads so no postage involved or swap them for a bag they purchase from a roaster up there. Which ever way you look at this you have a win or even double win situation on your hands.


Typical. I'm away next week and decided to defer. If i known this was coming......


----------



## cold war kid

I've just got this weeks imm and I went to check it out on the website.

I'm not complaining but this (finca san jose) coffee is £15 for 250g on the website. Surely either they're selling at a loss in the hope of keeping people interested on a long term basis and recouping those losses over the medium term, or there's a big profit margin in a small bag. And by big, read massive. How does this stack up from a business point of view? Maybe I should be less analytical and just concentrate on whether I like it or not but it does seem like an unusual business model.


----------



## Mrboots2u

cold war kid said:


> I've just got this weeks imm and I went to check it out on the website.
> 
> I'm not complaining but this (finca san jose) coffee is £15 for 250g on the website. Surely either they're selling at a loss in the hope of keeping people interested on a long term basis and recouping those losses over the medium term, or there's a big profit margin in a small bag. And by big, read massive. How does this stack up from a business point of view? Maybe I should be less analytical and just concentrate on whether I like it or not but it does seem like an unusual business model.


I'd just enjoy the

Coffee you have been sent tbh and let has bean worry about the rest


----------



## Xpenno

cold war kid said:


> I've just got this weeks imm and I went to check it out on the website.
> 
> I'm not complaining but this (finca san jose) coffee is £15 for 250g on the website. Surely either they're selling at a loss in the hope of keeping people interested on a long term basis and recouping those losses over the medium term, or there's a big profit margin in a small bag. And by big, read massive. How does this stack up from a business point of view? Maybe I should be less analytical and just concentrate on whether I like it or not but it does seem like an unusual business model.


I believe that Steve does it for the love of coffee and his enthusiasm to share these different and rare beans with those who are interested. You commit to excellent coffee by subbing to imm and you get excellent coffee in return, I believe you're over thinking it.


----------



## h1udd

Or ... Over a year it all evens out and next week you will be sent a £3 bag of lidl value beans


----------



## Xpenno

h1udd said:


> Or ... Over a year it all evens out and next week you will be sent a £3 bag of lidl value beans


Or that one..


----------



## garydyke1

cold war kid said:


> I've just got this weeks imm and I went to check it out on the website.
> 
> I'm not complaining but this (finca san jose) coffee is £15 for 250g on the website. Surely either they're selling at a loss in the hope of keeping people interested on a long term basis and recouping those losses over the medium term, or there's a big profit margin in a small bag. And by big, read massive. How does this stack up from a business point of view? Maybe I should be less analytical and just concentrate on whether I like it or not but it does seem like an unusual business model.


Its a very complex selection process. The idea with IMM is that customers get the very best coffees, often exclusives, this doesn't necessarily mean the most expensive. In the case of San Jose ''The lot sizes were kept small to make the coffees unique and exclusive.''


----------



## h1udd

Gah, this roast requires a fine grind for espresso .... 3rd shot and it's still gone through in 15 seconds ... Come on dial in before I waste any more


----------



## Mrboots2u

h1udd said:


> Gah, this roast requires a fine grind for espresso .... 3rd shot and it's still gone through in 15 seconds ... Come on dial in before I waste any more


Pacamara - start at zero -

Work back









When you get there this is a very chocolatey I'll drink indeed

Espresso yeah Apple - sweet - cinnamon - nom


----------



## 2971

h1udd said:


> Gah, this roast requires a fine grind for espresso .... 3rd shot and it's still gone through in 15 seconds ... Come on dial in before I waste any more


Haha yes I noticed that, it really needs to go super fine


----------



## h1udd

Just glad I am using the vivi ... Had I used the la pavoni, right now I would have to use my butt cheeks to grind this bean fine enough.

i think I need another grinder one for drip, one for espresso and one for pacamaras


----------



## cold war kid

h1udd said:


> Gah, this roast requires a fine grind for espresso .... 3rd shot and it's still gone through in 15 seconds ... Come on dial in before I waste any more


Neither of my grinders like these beans. My hand grinder keeps jamming and my MC2 which I single dose with and rarely suffer from popcorning , is pinging beans all over the hopper. I've got the brewed right now though and it's definitely different. I didn't think I'd get the mint and it seemed a bit weird but it's there and it's ok.


----------



## h1udd

Yay, finally got a 18g to 36g in 28s

dunno about mojito ... I don't get the lime at all ... But it does leave me with an aftertaste of Choco-mint that I used to drink as a kid 30 years ago ... So I guess I am picking up the mint ... Or, it's the placebo effect of being told its mint


----------



## MWJB

Nicaragua Finca San Jose - Sowden brew. Sweet cherry with a sweet lime (maramalade) finish. Light on the funk. Delicious.


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Nicaragua Finca San Jose - Sowden brew. Sweet cherry with a sweet lime (maramalade) finish. Light on the funk. Delicious.


God this is good, like a mouthful of wine gums.


----------



## risky

Pointers for the washed Paramara as spro? Really struggling to get it tasty. Seems like 17>40 is too long? Tastes a bit overdone.


----------



## Mrboots2u

risky said:


> Pointers for the washed Paramara as spro? Really struggling to get it tasty. Seems like 17>40 is too long? Tastes a bit overdone.


This weeks or last weeks ?


----------



## risky

Mrboots2u said:


> This weeks or last weeks ?


Washed was last week's.


----------



## Mrboots2u

risky said:


> Washed was last week's.


Is overdone = dark chocolate and spice and no acidity ?


----------



## h1udd

Don't rate the San Jose with milk at all ... on its own i get it .... but flat white it and urgh


----------



## jeebsy

"In the cup don't expect to find a 'traditional' Kalosi"

Alright then


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> "In the cup don't expect to find a 'traditional' Kalosi"
> 
> Alright then


Which is a relief, I'm so over traditional Kalosi that's deffo 2.5th wave coffee...


----------



## jeebsy

jlarkin said:


> Which is a relief, I'm so over traditional Kalosi that's deffo 2.5th wave coffee...


When I got up this morning I thought 'I really hope this week's imm isn't a traditional Kalosi'. Been up to my ears in traditional Kalosi recently but my prayers have been answered.


----------



## Mrboots2u

h1udd said:


> Don't rate the San Jose with milk at all ... on its own i get it .... but flat white it and urgh


Only had a couple yesterday in milk , Killed the lime a bit but still enjoyed it

One was more lime and choc

Tother was Just dark choc


----------



## 2971

Yeah I really get the dark choc, but haven't had the lime so far. Almost finished it too


----------



## robashton

I'm excited about the Kalosi - it sounds like a spro bean


----------



## risky

robashton said:


> I'm excited about the Kalosi - it sounds like a spro bean





> Take this one into second crack, oils just forming/just before.


Anyway the San Jose has me beat on spro. I can't slow it down enough, and my burrs are chirping so nowhere to go.


----------



## Mrboots2u

risky said:


> Anyway the San Jose has me beat on spro. I can't slow it down enough, and my burrs are chirping so nowhere to go.


updose


----------



## tambu

wintoid said:


> Yeah I really get the dark choc, but haven't had the lime so far. Almost finished it too


Weird - I don't get the chocolate but tons of lime. Just like MWJB said - it's like a mouthful of wine gums. Totally mad!


----------



## Mrboots2u

tambu said:


> Weird - I don't get the chocolate but tons of lime. Just like MWJB said - it's like a mouthful of wine gums. Totally mad!


when we cupped it yesterday - it was more tons of fruits

Spro had more choco ness to it though


----------



## risky

Mrboots2u said:


> updose


I'm using 17g in an 18vst (because 18g always seemed to cause channelling) and getting 17 > 40 in 23 secs. So go up to 19g and do I aim for the same output?


----------



## Mrboots2u

risky said:


> I'm using 17g in an 18vst (because 18g always seemed to cause channelling) and getting 17 > 40 in 23 secs. So go up to 19g and do I aim for the same output?


Depends on how the 17> 40 tasted

try 19> 40 does it improve the cup


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> when we cupped it yesterday - it was more tons of fruits
> 
> Spro had more choco ness to it though


Certainly did - dark choc with minty lime - reminded me of a sweet M&S used to do.


----------



## risky

Mrboots2u said:


> Depends on how the 17> 40 tasted
> 
> try 19> 40 does it improve the cup


Tasted over and under all at the same time. Didn't taste much different to 17>35. Super bright but what I think was a dirty bitter aftertaste.


----------



## MWJB

risky said:


> Tasted over and under all at the same time. Didn't taste much different to 17>35. Super bright but what I think was a dirty bitter aftertaste.


19:40 & 17:35 are pretty much the same ratio, try longer. Bright & bitter can both be signs of under/low.


----------



## 2971

Come on postman, I've run out of coffee! The last bag was too yummy.


----------



## risky

MWJB said:


> 19:40 & 17:35 are pretty much the same ratio, try longer. Bright & bitter can both be signs of under/low.


19>50>31

Burnt caramel with a glug of lime juice.


----------



## Mrboots2u

risky said:


> 19>50>31
> 
> Burnt caramel with a glug of lime juice.


Better ?


----------



## risky

Mrboots2u said:


> Better ?


Well it was drinkable at least but there was no sweetness whatsoever.


----------



## Mrboots2u

risky said:


> Well it was drinkable at least but there was no sweetness whatsoever.


Go a little coarser . Same BR in under 30 ?


----------



## risky

Mrboots2u said:


> Go a little coarser . Same BR in under 30 ?


OK that's next up.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

First try of Finca San Jose as spro. My first attempt 42g shot in 17 secs.!

At significantly tighter the 2nd attempt 18g=>37g in 31 secs. I was getting tropical fruit, then the creaminess with a hint of warm spice finishing off with lime. The comparison to a Mojito is quite a good one. Really like this so far.










The yellow mark on my grinder is where I usually regard as really fine.


----------



## robashton

I'm scared to even attempt that Pacamara as a spro, if I have any left after a week more I'll see about trying a few!


----------



## shaun****

hi, i'm new here. just recently started the in my mug subscription and found this site google searching for opinions about the nicaraguan coffee they sent out last week. i thought it was excellent, but it took me a couple of goes to work out the best way to brew it.

i make my coffee in a moka pot or an aeropress, depending on where i am. seems to me moka pots are unfairly criticised at times, it can be a little bit hit or miss but when done just right it's probably my favourite way to brew. i never get an overextracted or bitter pot, unless i forget it's brewing and let it burn.

the indonesian beans that arrived today are excellent in the moka, very chocolatey and smooth with just a very slight spiciness in the aftertaste. v good.


----------



## 2971

Hello Shaun









Having run out of beans because the last ones were so tasty, I'm straight onto the peaberry. I've been on IMM for 4 weeks or so this time around, having previously been an IMM subscriber over a year ago. I have to say that for whatever reason, I'm enjoying it much more this time around.

These peaberries certainly make a clean cup, and the coffee is delicious. My Cremina seems to really love these beans


----------



## robashton

I keep myself a week or so behind on IMM cos I prefer the beans on filter after a week and spro after two, it's like looking into the future when I come into this thread..


----------



## risky

robashton said:


> I keep myself a week or so behind on IMM cos I prefer the beans on filter after a week and spro after two, it's like looking into the future when I come into this thread..


So have you drunk the lime stuff yet? I think Spence said it faded quite quick.


----------



## risky

Mrboots2u said:


> Go a little coarser . Same BR in under 30 ?


And @MWJB take a bow gents. 19>50>25 and we are finally there I reckon. Very satisfying to finally get something tasty. Very sweet indeed, lime acidity but no mint yet. In milk it reminds me of some kind of cocktail.


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> And @MWJB take a bow gents. 19>50>25 and we are finally there I reckon. Very satisfying to finally get something tasty. Very sweet indeed, lime acidity but no mint yet. In milk it reminds me of some kind of cocktail.


Is that the same one we were talking about?


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> Is that the same one we were talking about?


Correctamundo

Whatever that means.


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/sulawesi-toraja-jaya-washed-peaberry

Anyone want my bag of this for a fiver? Unopened, doesn't sound my bag and i've got loads of other coffee to get through at the moment


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/sulawesi-toraja-jaya-washed-peaberry
> 
> Anyone want my bag of this for a fiver? Unopened, doesn't sound my bag and i've got loads of other coffee to get through at the moment


Yeah, it's traditional kalosi or nothing!


----------



## robashton

risky said:


> So have you drunk the lime stuff yet? I think Spence said it faded quite quick.


The natural? I've had a couple of V60s - it's mellowing out since my first one and I'm getting a higher EY, it's very "interesting"


----------



## Step21

First brew with the Indonesian Peaberry using the Brazen: 204F, 1min pre-soak at 54g/l and a fine drip grind (250ml brew)

Water 3:2 mix of Volvic/Glaceau (trying out a recommendation from @MWJB)

TDS 1.45%, EY 24.05!

This tasted very clean with a lot of wine type fruitiness and sweetness. Despite the big TDS it wasn't a "strong" tasting brew. More akin to glugging a red wine. Very nice.


----------



## risky

V60d the latest this morning. Standard Perger. Not keen. Very 'dark' tasting. I'll try again tomorrow and back off the grind and temp.


----------



## robashton

I think I'm going to do one or two filters with this and then whizz through it as spro - it's good to have something a bit different now and again.

The Sulawesi from The Barn last year is probably not too far off what I'd expect from this coffee (I still haven't opened it yet)


----------



## El carajillo

Having seen the thread where a member was asking for caramel and more caramel and the Hasbean Finca Limoncillo was recommended as "Mars bar in a cup" and reading HB's notes it sounded like something I would enjoy. I purchased this and some Toarco Tana Toraja Typica A and Typica Peaberry.

Tried the Finca Limoncillo (Mars bar in a cup) thin and insipid no Mars or chocolate, changed grind changed temp, changed ratio . Had a word with "Urbs" and even changed bottled water.

This is definitely not to my palate, too light a roast and leaving a strong licorice taste in mouth.

Tried the Toarca Tana Typica again not to my taste. I have not even opened the peaberry.

I think these will suit people who enjoy very light roasts and probably work better in filters.

For me I think it will be Australian skybury , O B J and Nuts and Plums, something with body .


----------



## garydyke1

Probably the wrong place ? This is the subscription thread


----------



## GCGlasgow

jeebsy said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/sulawesi-toraja-jaya-washed-peaberry
> 
> Anyone want my bag of this for a fiver? Unopened, doesn't sound my bag and i've got loads of other coffee to get through at the moment


 @jeebsy I'll take this if you still have it.


----------



## MWJB

El carajillo said:


> Having seen the thread where a member was asking for caramel and more caramel and the Hasbean Finca Limoncillo was recommended as "Mars bar in a cup" and reading HB's notes it sounded like something I would enjoy. I purchased this and some Toarco Tana Toraja Typica A and Typica Peaberry.
> 
> Tried the Finca Limoncillo (Mars bar in a cup) thin and insipid no Mars or chocolate, changed grind changed temp, changed ratio . Had a word with "Urbs" and even changed bottled water.
> 
> This is definitely not to my palate, too light a roast and leaving a strong licorice taste in mouth.
> 
> Tried the Toarca Tana Typica again not to my taste. I have not even opened the peaberry.
> 
> I think these will suit people who enjoy very light roasts and probably work better in filters.
> 
> For me I think it will be Australian skybury , O B J and Nuts and Plums, something with body .


Sounds like you're not grinding fine enough. I can't recall any of the Limoncillo coffees I have tried tasting like liquorice.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hi Frank I can totally understand if a roast type is not to your liking. It took me a while to get into lighter stuff (from a die hard dark fan). If you're not going to use the beans will happily give you a good price for them.


----------



## jeebsy

GCGlasgow said:


> @jeebsy I'll take this if you still have it.


Yep, want me to shove it in the post (at no cost)? I have events both days this weekend so won't really be about.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Are the events in Glasgow? If not I'll pm you my address


----------



## jeebsy

Edinburgh and Paisley, all the glamourous places. PM me your address, i'll post it tomorrow and you'll have it Friday


----------



## El carajillo

MWJB said:


> Sounds like you're not grinding fine enough. I can't recall any of the Limoncillo coffees I have tried tasting like liquorice.


With a clean grinder with sharp burrs I went finer as suggested by Urbs even to the point of choking M/ch, backed off and did 18 in 36 out in 40 secs.

For me this is too much like brewed coffee.

I think the beans and roast are just too light for my palate. I know not to try again.


----------



## MWJB

El carajillo said:


> With a clean grinder with sharp burrs I went finer as suggested by Urbs even to the point of choking M/ch, backed off and did 18 in 36 out in 40 secs.
> 
> For me this is too much like brewed coffee.
> 
> I think the beans and roast are just too light for my palate. I know not to try again.


18:36 should be about twice as strong as you can make brewed coffee. Any coffee that hits the mark at that ratio will be about the same strength, very dark roasts may still be more intense in flavour though. Whilst they not be to your preference, the description of "liquorice" suggests your results aren't nominal. Nevertheless, drink what you enjoy.


----------



## robashton

Chica cherry cola - looking forward to this!


----------



## jonathanhook

This is going to be my first In My Mug coffee. It's sounds like I've joined at the right time by the description in the email!


----------



## Step21

Immersion Bonavita brew with the EL Sal Finca Jose washed red bourbon

20min steep, brew ratio 60.65g/l, water mix 1 part Fairbourne Spring (Co-op): to 3 parts Glaceau. TDS 1.44%, EY 25.14%

Pretty much as it says on the tin. Cherry cola, sweet, juicy & effervescent. Nice caramels. Didn't get the gloopy mouthfeel nor overly chocolatey (water mix?). Nice.


----------



## h1udd

Ok after the rediculously fine grinding of the pacamaras .... What's the grinding like for espresso on the San Jose ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

h1udd said:


> Ok after the rediculously fine grinding of the pacamaras .... What's the grinding like for espresso on the San Jose ?


Coarser


----------



## Nod

Quick question... I couldn't grind the pacamaras fine enough. I was weighing 17gr in a 17gr VST... I was down to the level where the versalab burrs seemed to be touching - there was defiantly a sound change when I tightened the grind. It still gushed. I was aiming for 26 in between 25 and 30 seconds and it was way out. What should I have done in this situation? Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

How did it taste ? Go for a longer brew ratio and see if you enjoy it ?


----------



## Nod

> How did it taste ? Go for a longer brew ratio and see if you enjoy it ?


Tasted a bit sharp... Empty... I assumed under extracted...?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nod said:


> Tasted a bit sharp... Empty... I assumed under extracted...?


I would say so too . I'd have put more water through it

Same grind > 17>32 to 34 taste , adjust


----------



## Nod

\ said:


> I would say so too . I'd have put more water through it Same grind > 17>32 to 34 taste ' date=' adjust[/quote']
> 
> Thanks Boots - I assume you mean 32 grams in 34 seconds?
> 
> U surprised a grinder of that caliber couldn't grind fine enough?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nope I meant 32-34 g total - set to zero taste and adjust grind coarser if not balanced My Ek was at newr zero too . Dem were big beans


----------



## robashton

So finally on the kalosi - It's definitely not traditional... For my apartment anyway.

Tasting notes are bang on, chocolate and a muted acidity, I'd usually expect some roasty flavours to go with this combo but it's surprisingly clean.

only had a couple of v60s so far and they've both ran a little faster than my usual target, haven't measured Ey but it tastes good so..


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Coarser


Yep definitely coarser. My first attempt was 32g in 59secs. I got scared and stopped the shot. Still tasted ok.

All I got was sweet syrup, but early days.


----------



## shaun****

the finca san jose is excellent. definitely get the cherry flavour, and there's a long and distinct almost fizzy sensation in the aftertaste. hard to describe. very good.


----------



## risky

shaun**** said:


> the finca san jose is excellent. definitely get the cherry flavour, and there's a long and distinct almost fizzy sensation in the aftertaste. hard to describe. very good.


Spro/brewed? What was your recipe?


----------



## shaun****

risky said:


> Spro/brewed? What was your recipe?


brewed, aeropress and moka pot, i don't have an espresso machine. worked well in both, richer in the press but fruitier and more of the aftertaste in the pot.


----------



## h1udd

Loving the San Jose .... Let's put aside the taste for a second to compliment such a well behaved bean ... Dialled it in 2nd go one Macap and 1st time on the lido. It produces a good crema, it isn't clumpy .... It's easy to pick out the flavours, it's easy to tell changes in the flavour for example if you raise or lower brew temp.

I would recomend this bean to any newbie or any one wanting to practice changing variables to see what happens ... Thinking of ordering a kilo just to play with


----------



## robashton

My chica cherry cola never turned up - I feel robbed :'(


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> My chica cherry cola never turned up - I feel robbed :'(


You probably have been . Sure you can get it replaced though .

Finding this too fresh for spro - back in cupboard for a few days


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> You probably have been . Sure you can get it replaced though .


From the tasting description I was probably going to grab another half kilo as a spro bean anyway, at least it wasn't one of the bloody expensive ones!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> You probably have been . Sure you can get it replaced though .
> 
> Finding this too fresh for spro - back in cupboard for a few days


Found the same, seems a bit fizzy still (if that makes any sense). I did get something malty, cherry and sickly sweet.


----------



## risky

urbanbumpkin said:


> Found the same, seems a bit fizzy still (if that makes any sense). I did get something malty, cherry and sickly sweet.


Sickly sweet is what I got too. I've been advised to leave it until at least tomorrow to let it calm down a bit.


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> My chica cherry cola never turned up - I feel robbed :'(


One of mine randomly took five days to arrive, I emailed HB to let them know it hadn't come and they sent another out same day. Ended up getting two at once


----------



## El carajillo

Having poste last week about some beans I received from H B being somewhat thin / insipid, I received an E/m from Steve with some suggested parameters. To aim for 18 / 19 gm in

and 30 - 34 gm out in 30 - 34 s. To achieve this I had to tighten the grind by 6 notches on a Mazzer, this is 6 finer than ever before. The difference was chalk and cheese. Although this is a much lighter roast than my usual beans I am really enjoying it, just unfortunate I am now on the last of it.

In hindsight I think a weeks rest was insufficient, at two weeks with different parameters totally different coffee

Indonesian Toarco Tana Toraja Jaya Typica A. Still have the Typica Pea berry to try.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Glad you're getting results to your liking Frank.

I always think of coffee extraction as being similar to photography. To get the correct exposure you have to balance between the variables.

Speed of film. bean/roast

Aperture. Grind

Shutter Speed. Time

Dose, temp and a whole load of other stuff is obviously in there but can't think of any more photographic comparisons ......I digress....

In my mind the general rule of thumb being lighter roasts for espresso more suited to longer extraction or finer grinds.


----------



## robashton

Spiral of happiness innnit

Roast lighter

tastes sour/thin/crap

extract more

tastes great

see step 1

repeat until shit


----------



## jeebsy

El carajillo said:


> I went finer as suggested by Urbs even to the point of choking M/ch, backed off and did 18 in 36 out in 40 secs.





El carajillo said:


> I received an E/m from Steve with some suggested parameters. To aim for 18 / 19 gm in
> 
> and 30 - 34 gm out in 30 - 34 s. To achieve this I had to tighten the grind by 6 notches on a Mazzer, this is 6 finer than ever before.


You weren't a million miles off last week, how come you ended up going so much finer and still got similar results (in terms of output rather then results)?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finca San Jose - now tasty cherry Black Forest gateau


----------



## risky

Mrboots2u said:


> Finca San Jose - now tasty cherry Black Forest gateau


Yes I had a cheeky wee v60 of this tonight and it's calmed down a bit!


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> Finca San Jose - now tasty cherry Black Forest gateau


Im enjoying this a lot more as v60 now - but i think today is the day I'm going to spro it up!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried it as a spro again. Still a bit flighty for me. I am getting more darker flavours through. I'll try as an AP later.


----------



## El carajillo

I wondered that too, beans had been opened plus a week on =drier beans







Pressure and tamping remained the same, same scales . Best guess ???


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> Tried it as a spro again. Still a bit flighty for me. I am getting more darker flavours through.


Same, more like a black forest gateau than cherry Lambrini


----------



## robashton

That's the best V60 I've had off it yet today, sorta feel as though running through as a spro will be a waste if I don't get it right within a couple of attempts. I'm slowly getting back in on this natural love again.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finca San Jose - mmmm- yeah there is the cherry cola sweetness at last . Couple days rest more - little bit coarser - little bit longer . Best shot of this so far as espresso


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Finca San Jose - mmmm- yeah there is the cherry cola sweetness at last . Couple days rest more - little bit coarser - little bit longer . Best shot of this so far as espresso


As per our chats i'm very meh about this


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> As per our chats i'm very meh about this










. This mornings shot was best one yet ( for me ) ... I get where you are coming from though . First few seemed easy to cover extract and too strong for my preference . Sometimes we just enjoy different things in coffee i guess


----------



## jonathanhook

I've got the cherry cola taste around 20 => 40 in 26-28 seconds over the last two days. I'm going to experiment with tightening the grind for the next one, in the hope that it'll thicken up the mouth feel without losing the cherry.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> . This mornings shot was best one yet ( for me ) ... I get where you are coming from though . First few seemed easy to cover extract and too strong for my preference . Sometimes we just enjoy different things in coffee i guess


Where the magic water at

(This week's sounds good btw, i'm all about the banana and dark choc)


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Where the magic water at
> 
> (This week's sounds good btw, i'm all about the banana and dark choc)


Its a random mix of volvic and tap water - depending how how lazy i am feeling ....


----------



## Step21

Lots of cherry cola as brewed. Not getting anything resembling black forest gateau. Much lighter. Not getting the choc & gloopy mouthfeel on the description. It's pleasant enough.


----------



## Step21

Just finished the Indonesian IMM from last week. Got some nice brews from it. Anyone else find the fruit flavour hard to describe? I was detecting blackberry, liquorice, lychee and a slightly over ripe quality. Unusual.


----------



## Step21

Guat El Limon Natural as Bonavita immersion - completely bananas! Lovely sweetness & dark choc and a bit of funk (sherry). Delicious first brew.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jonathanhook said:


> I've got the cherry cola taste around 20 => 40 in 26-28 seconds over the last two days. I'm going to experiment with tightening the grind for the next one, in the hope that it'll thicken up the mouth feel without losing the cherry.


I've got full on cherry cola this morning. It's changed massively for me in the last 2 days. 18=>37 in 32secs. Liked it with milk too.


----------



## jonathanhook

I've lost the cherry in the last couple of shots sadly. Time to loosen off.


----------



## Step21

Guat El Limon Natural as a Brazen brew - lovely. Sherry trifle with bananas. Huge aroma of banana coming off this.


----------



## jonathanhook

The El Limon came out as a "right gusher" today. However, it still tasted very nice. I look forward to getting this one dialled in properly. I haven't bought a natural for a long time.


----------



## robashton

I'll be looking at that natural bourbon in a couple of hours, but gracing my cup this morning is that non traditional kalosi.

you know - I've been enjoying it, it has a bit of a bite - I've not had a cup of it I would describe as being entirely without bitterness yet, but I did a quick spro yesterday before I left the house (19-55 in 25s) and it came out at 23% ey and was full of smooth chocolate punch.

quick v60 this morning, 1.5tds despite accidentally sticking 267g of water through 15g from the lido3, such mouthfeel, very wake up. So hello.

good to have something a bit different now and again.


----------



## risky

Hrm much like Rob from last week it looks like it's my turn to not have the IMM turn up. I suppose I'll hope it turns up Monday :/


----------



## Mrboots2u

risky said:


> Hrm much like Rob from last week it looks like it's my turn to not have the IMM turn up. I suppose I'll hope it turns up Monday :/


Mine has been coming Monday instead of Saturday some week . Wait til tomorrow


----------



## jeebsy

Mine didn't come yesterday but sometimes the postie can't get in the close


----------



## garydyke1

Im so glad to be back on IMM (as a punter). Something nice and chocolatey to start with , easy to play with


----------



## Step21

After last weeks fabulous Guat natural I thought this weeks' IMM would be a bit of a let down. But I 'm pleasantly surprised by the Brazilian Inglaterra Pulped Natural as brewed. Quite possibly the nearest thing to milk chocolate that I have tasted. Pure sweet calorie free milk choc with a tad of nuttiness. Not complex but very nice.


----------



## jtldurnall

Step21 said:


> After last weeks fabulous Guat natural I thought this weeks' IMM would be a bit of a let down. But I 'm pleasantly surprised by the Brazilian Inglaterra Pulped Natural as brewed. Quite possibly the nearest thing to milk chocolate that I have tasted. Pure sweet calorie free milk choc with a tad of nuttiness. Not complex but very nice.


Great description. I came here to say something very similar, only you'd done it. Better.

Didn't think mush of it as a spro, probably needs to be rested a bit longer. But that chocolate when I poured it through my v60...!


----------



## garydyke1

Already using mine for espresso. Its a dream to work with .

18g->38-40g->30-33sec

choc choc choc and a bit biscuity. Really typical easy-going Brazil!


----------



## jtldurnall

Just had another bash at espresso when I got home from work and it's tasting much better today. Not sure whether it's the fact the beans are a day older or some other variable I changed, but either way it was yum.


----------



## risky

Luckily the Brazilian turned up yesterday. Looking forward to it. Very pleasant v60 of last weeks which finally started showing some banana. Think I was brewing far too cool.


----------



## robashton

I'm feeding that natural bourbon to all my guests, I can't stand it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> I'm feeding that natural bourbon to all my guests, I can't stand it.


What's up with it


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> I'm feeding that natural bourbon to all my guests, I can't stand it.


What's up with it - is this weeks , last weeks ? I'm a couple on weeks behind now


----------



## robashton

Oh - it's I think the one from two weeks ago, I usually keep 5-7 days latency because I most filters start getting easier on the buds around that time.

Nothing's up with it - it's pretty much bang on the taste notes, naturals make me retch a bit at the moment, my guests love it so I'm not complaining! Ive got 2 kilos of Has Bean on my hotel room shelf that isn't a natural bourbon and drinkable for me!


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> Oh - it's I think the one from two weeks ago, I usually keep 5-7 days latency because I most filters start getting easier on the buds around that time.
> 
> Nothing's up with it - it's pretty much bang on the taste notes, naturals make me retch a bit at the moment, my guests love it so I'm not complaining! Ive got 2 kilos of Has Bean on my hotel room shelf that isn't a natural bourbon and drinkable for me!


Yeah it's the el Limon natural - dark choco and banana ?

Gonna open it tonight


----------



## robashton

Yup - I'm wishing i'd been home this week, I think as a spro I'd really like it - for some reason I still really like naturals as spro even though filter makes me wobble.

Will try aiming for a lower TDS perhaps, most of my v60 brews with the lido3 are around 1.5 which is great for a lot of stuff, but maybe a bit too much for filter with the naturals


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> Yup - I'm wishing i'd been home this week, I think as a spro I'd really like it - for some reason I still really like naturals as spro even though filter makes me wobble.
> 
> Will try aiming for a lower TDS perhaps, most of my v60 brews with the lido3 are around 1.5 which is great for a lot of stuff, but maybe a bit too much for filter with the naturals


I can find v60 a bit intense for the naturals at that strength . Perhaps just bypass one and dilute down after you have brewed?


----------



## robashton

Oh, that's a good idea actually, it means I won't need to change my recipe.

Funny how it can be too intense at 1.5TDS but not at 8.5TDS (what I'd probably be hitting as an EKSpresso)!!


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> Oh, that's a good idea actually, it means I won't need to change my recipe.
> 
> Funny how it can be too intense at 1.5TDS but not at 8.5TDS (what I'd probably be hitting as an EKSpresso)!!


I enjoyed it at 1.10% TDS today , still plenty of body


----------



## robashton

Yeah okay - ta @Mrboots2u this seems like a solution

Added 50g of water to bring a 21.5% EY lido extraction down to about 1.1 TDS and now I'm getting more of the sweetness and less of the fermentation ick, might provide guests with a small jug of hot water to dilute their own drinks to taste in the future.


----------



## risky

That banana natural was tasty good. Much preferred as V60 than spro though. Not sure I would have called out banana, just delicately funky good.

The Brazilian is nice, @garydyke1 speaks the truth as always and it's ready to go. Proper nutty. Very different to anything I've had in a while.


----------



## KevJ70

I really liked the banana natural I find it hard to pick out tastes notes out in some coffee I am i'm quite new at this but I did pick out banana sweetness in this coffee


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried the Brazilian for the first time today 18g=>34g in 32 secs. Cadbury Milk Chocolate with A slight caramel.


----------



## risky

It's on its way!

*RWANDA KARONGI MUBUGA WASHED BOURBON*

]In the cup expect something super quaffable, a lovely creamy cup that may very well make you think of a banana milkshake! This is super sweet; think fudge and Dolly Mixtures melted and mixed together. On the finish there's a little pop of spice but that creamy sweet mouthfeel carries on and on.


----------



## jeebsy

Sounds right up my strasse


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Sounds right up my strasse


Your banana strasse


----------



## jlarkin

Excellent, that sounds great! It's Rwandan week round my way - I bought a couple of bags of the small batch Rwandan Butembo that arrived this morning.


----------



## Jez H

Looking forward to people's thoughts on those Rwandan beans. They sound amazing & I need to reorder in the next week or so.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm well into the Brazilian Faz from last week. Liking it in variety of different espresso ways. Its basically Cadburys Milk Chocolate in taste and texture.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep the Brazilian natural is super sweet , little bit of nuts and killer Capps


----------



## CallumT

The more I think that the last SSSSS is soon the more I think IMM may be have to happen.


----------



## Daren

CallumT said:


> The more I think that the last SSSSS is soon the more I think IMM may be have to happen.


Don't make me miserable - I'm in mourning for SSSSS.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> Don't make me miserable - I'm in mourning for SSSSS.


I didn't realise it was ending. I liked the idea of a kilo of one lot of beans for a month.

I'm on the fortnight IMM. Come and join us.........you're one of us Daren


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> I didn't realise it was ending. I liked the idea of a kilo of one lot of beans for a month.
> 
> I'm on the fortnight IMM. Come and join us.........you're one of us Daren


It's 250g a month of special goodness (leaving loads of opportunities to mess around with other weird and wonderful stuff). I'm hoping HB will come up with something equally good. If they don't I might have to be assimilated into the Borg collective with you Urbs


----------



## risky

Well the Aeropress of the Brazilian this morning was phenomenal. So smooth nutty choc. Spro was disappointing, need to push this about a bit and try and find that sweet spot.


----------



## Step21

I'm finding with my brews that the Brazilian is now a bit less chocolatey than when I first opened the bag. I'm getting more of the nutty biscuit with hints of raisin and spice.


----------



## garydyke1

The Rwandan. When opening my Brazen carafe I was greeted by a waft of aroma like a heavily oxidised /corked wine. Anyone else get this?

EDIT- Rebrewing this none of the oxidised aroma could be detected. Upon smelling the empty mug again it struck me how similar to raw potato this was. Just found potato defect obviously , doh!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried the last of the Barazilian Fazenda using a 15g basket for a change.

Dosed 16g=>37 in 29secs. It was a bit on the quick side (i've previously been dosing 19g in a 20g basket). Its the first bad shot i've had from these beans (just getting mega bitter choc) although I think it's down to user error rather than the beans fault.

Either way it's put me off attempting the lower dose with these and i'll be back doing the 18g/19g shots again with the remainder of these beans.


----------



## h1udd

Ahw my IMM didn't turn up this morning ... It always turns up on sat morning









i blame Black Friday overloading the postie


----------



## GuyLevine

Hi. I am an IMM subscriber and have a love/hate relationship with it. I seem to get to my last shot before I get everything dialled right in. Am I naive to think I can get a good espresso on my first one of the day?!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Try it first as pour over - closet you'll get to cupping notes IMO.


----------



## risky

GuyLevine said:


> Am I naive to think I can get a good espresso on my first one of the day?!


Do you mean the first shot with it? Even a pro barista would take a few shots to dial something in and then there's always tweaking it here and there. This is one of the reasons I don't use something like IMM for my morning spro.

I keep in a larger quantity of one bean that I am more familiar with, and I'll use that for the morning spro before I leave for work so in my half-sleep trance and lack of time I can guarantee I'll get something drinkable at least. In the evening, when I have time to think about what I'm doing I'll fiddle about with the IMM or a smaller quantity coffee.


----------



## GuyLevine

Thanks. Yes, normally have spro first thing in the morning. I'm not a big fan of pour over.


----------



## jonathanhook

I think I've managed to pin the Brazilian down to the tasting notes around 20>40>26. It was a bit too bitter and liquorice-y with a tighter grind. This one isn't really to my taste as an espresso; I prefer things to be fruity and boozy. I can see it being great for anyone who prefers a smooth and chocolaty espresso though.


----------



## Xpenno

GuyLevine said:


> Hi. I am an IMM subscriber and have a love/hate relationship with it. I seem to get to my last shot before I get everything dialled right in. Am I naive to think I can get a good espresso on my first one of the day?!


How long do you let it rest before tucking in?


----------



## GuyLevine

I got some good advice about that at cup north. I used to dive straight in but am now letting it rest about 1-2 weeks before opening.


----------



## MWJB

El Salvador Finca Alaska - I was getting more sweet dark choc & blue/black berry at the weekend, today definitely more milk choc & hazelnut. Glugged down in any case


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I had a couple of attempts of the Finca Alaska as espresso 2nd Attempt was 19=> 35 in 43 secs. I'm getting choc and stewed fruits (then again my tastebuds are still recovering from flu.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Into the Alaska for espresso and Brewer . Espresso as per Stevens tasting notes . Drinking a really gluggable French press


----------



## jeebsy

KENYA KIRIGA AA WASHED

In the cup you can expect fruit. ALL the fruit! It starts off with blackcurrant, but a very tart blackcurrant (almost like a blackcurrant sour beer). Then it shifts to more of a white grape and green apple taste, before finishing with a shoulder of gooseberry. A whopping citrus delight.

Yeah buddy!


----------



## robashton

Oh arse, I just finished a bag of that exact bean - it was a truly mental thing - very harsh - if you didn't manage to get to any of the sweetness it was like being punched in the face with a sack of gooseberries, limes, green grapes, green apples just before season.

Some of my mates really loved it, I guess it's very "distinctive" - definitely one of the ones I did a bypass brew for, I was getting 1.5-1.6 TDS consistently (23% with a total time of


----------



## jonathanhook

That sounds great to me!


----------



## Doozerless

jeebsy said:


> KENYA KIRIGA AA WASHED
> 
> In the cup you can expect fruit. ALL the fruit! It starts off with blackcurrant, but a very tart blackcurrant (almost like a blackcurrant sour beer). Then it shifts to more of a white grape and green apple taste, before finishing with a shoulder of gooseberry. A whopping citrus delight.
> 
> Yeah buddy!


Just brewed a chemex of this. Tasting notes are pretty spot on. A great break from the chocolatey brews from the last few weeks.


----------



## simontc

Oh, how fortuitous... I have this bean in my bag as i walk to nightshift. Not through imm, just part of a big hb haul I ordered. Will aeropress and join in the commenting!


----------



## Dicci

Just got a bag of the Kenyan Kiriga AA this morning, cant wait to get stuck into this. Also got a bag of Kenya Kieni AA as there was a deal on buying 2 bags! And...the wife's got me a fortnightly subscription for Christmas so looking forward to comparing notes on this thread in the new year.


----------



## garydyke1

Thick creamy blackcurrants, gooseberry acidity. Sweet and balanced, reminds me of sauvignon blanc . Surprising how balanced this is given the previous comments. It cupped the same.

18g - > 43g - > 40 sec

160ppm magic water


----------



## jonathanhook

This Kenyan is my favourite IMM coffee so far.


----------



## jtldurnall

jonathanhook said:


> This Kenyan is my favourite IMM coffee so far.


I've just cancelled my subscription so it's been a great little swansong. May even grab another bag it's been that good.


----------



## jlarkin

I'm just finishing off the Finca Alaska, I think that's a really good espresso!


----------



## Mrboots2u

jlarkin said:


> I'm just finishing off the Finca Alaska, I think that's a really good espresso!


Yep sweet , balanced , good mouthfeel . Nom


----------



## garydyke1

Escocia Bourbon. Brazen. TDS 1.08 19% EY . This is entry level extraction with the EK and yet this coffee is delicious. Quite complex for what usually is a Chocolate bomb (El Salvador bourbon) . The acidity and fruit notes have several layers. I should imagine 21-22% EY will see off the chart deliciousness .

Yesterday I hit 17.5% EY with my first brazen , and all that came across was roastyness. Push higher ! .


----------



## Dicci

Thanks for the advice with the Escocia Gary, I've not managed a decent cup of brewed with that one yet. I'm a couple of days into the Christmas espresso blend however and loving that one. Sweet, spicy...Christmas in a cup!


----------



## MWJB

Loving the Christmas Filter bend in the Hario Cafeor, sweet white sugar, sometimes more into demerera, sweet berries.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Had the filter blend in the Aeropress yesterday- sweet sweet with berrys as you say @MWJB. Works well as a espresso too .

Also Into the espresso blend - hints of cinnamon as sweetness really nice


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness

I dismantled, cleaned & lubed my pavoni this morning and opened a bag of El Salvador - Finca Santa Petrona - Washed - Red Bourbon.

Has bean recommended this to me based on my previous preferences and they were spot on.

Smooth milk chocolate & caramel. Great as a straight black espresso with gorgeous mouthfeel. Stays chocolatey and creamy with milk.

Looking forward to trying the Finca Alaska I was also recommended and purchased.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hope you like the Finca Alaska - was sweet - caramel and chocolatey when I had it . Could be right up your street


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness

Hi MrBoots2u,

Cheers!

My favourite back in March/April was Has Beans - Columbian - San Sebastian - washed - caturra. Again chocolatey, creamy & smooth

I've tried a local roasters and even went to a coffee festival to sample lots of roasters efforts since then but not found anything I liked.

So a simple email to Has Bean and my first shot has me giggling with glee at how amazing coffee can be and humming the theme tune from the muppets as I prepare the next shot!

I have really missed good (to my tastes) coffee!

A big thank you to Chris at Has Bean!


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness

So... I'm currently drinking the Finca Alaska.

Compared to the Finca Santa Petrona, I find it richer, smoother, fuller & more robust as straight black espresso.

Normally richer and smoother is to my taste, but it loses some of the light creamy chocolate. I'll play around a little bit more with grind and quantity.

However, I would say that I prefer this with milk. The fullness of the flavour holds up well to make a truly fantastic cup of coffee - if not the best.


----------



## marathonic

Hi all. New to the forum and my monthly subscription to Bailies Coffee is coming to an end. I generally run out half way through the month so am considering changing to a fortnightly subscription or a monthly one from two suppliers.

This thread is absolutely huge so I haven't read through it all







However, I'm taking the size of the thread as a good endorsement as to the quality of the subscription. Would you all recommend a fortnightly sub here or a monthly one here together with a monthly one elsewhere?

Also, do discount codes come up often or are they like hens teeth?


----------



## Mrboots2u

There are no discount codes- it's very good value as whatever level . People have been on the sub for years ( and happily pay the going whack ) )

Yes I would recommend the sub - it's great roasted coffee


----------



## steveholt

I'll second MrBoots on sell his points. It's a very good value and varied subscription, with some bloody excellent coffees in their from time to time.


----------



## Nod

It is excellent value and the coffee is consistent first class... If you like medium roasts don't think twice...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok Just zoomed through my bag of EL Sal Finca Argentina - what a super tasty coffee. Chocolate sweetness all the way a lovely juicyness to it . In Milk it just a lovely sweet chocolate finish and as brewed again sweet and a delight . Super easy to work with , " forgiving " and a crowd pleaser . Not a hint of roast in its body - just well developed

I've included a pic of the beans here , as often people get pointed as to a medium roast and or blend thats chocolate and easy to work with. Has Bean still sometimes seem to get tarred with the " light " brush . Not that outside colour tells the story of how its gonna taste in the cup . That is down to how its brewed..

So , tasty , easy , single origin , crowd pleasing and the right colour for people to feel comfortable with ...yep


----------



## steveholt

This weeks BOLIVIA VINCENT PAYE WASHED CATURRA is a winner both as espresso and as a cap. Kinda works for me as a fruit version of the idea of a comfort espresso.

It's a soft, relatively low acidity but undeniably fruity cup.

Delicious success at 19g -> 33g in 34 seconds on stock gaggia classic with 18g vst basket.


----------



## Doozerless

Was there an IMM email today?


----------



## MWJB

Doozerless said:


> Was there an IMM email today?


"You have paid HasBean coffee" 11:35am


----------



## tambu

I haven't received an IMM email this week. I have received the SSSS one though, so I suspect it's just an IMM thing - probably just a little late this week.


----------



## 2971

IMM arrived this morning as usual, but no email.


----------



## jlarkin

wintoid said:


> IMM arrived this morning as usual, but no email.


Yep same here


----------



## garydyke1

The Vincent Paye is a joy . A really complex , delicious layered cup of flavours. The finish on my morning Brazen is devine. Love Bolivian coffees


----------



## MWJB

El Salvador Finca Mi Tierra Washed Bourbon - In the Sowden, nut, choc & a lovely creamy aftertaste. Very tasty.


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> The Vincent Paye is a joy . A really complex , delicious layered cup of flavours. The finish on my morning Brazen is devine. Love Bolivian coffees


I've just got to it in the last few days. Unusually for me, went back for a second brazen brew rather than turning the Sage on. Really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> El Salvador Finca Mi Tierra Washed Bourbon - In the Sowden, nut, choc & a lovely creamy aftertaste. Very tasty.


Was into this as espresso and milk this morning ...

Chocolate and nuts with a juicyness to it

In milk getting dark chocolate digestive


----------



## steveholt

I left the Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Kebel Aricha Natural for a little longer than I normally would before opening the bag, started it on wednesday just gone.

I tend to miss more than hit with yirgs as SO espressos. But, this has been been a pretty simple blockbuster for me. 2:1 in about 30 seconds from 18g VST has given not a single sink shot over the past few days. The funky aspect of natural processing must be part of the seeming forgivingness of this bean. I very very surprised by how much I am enjoying this bean.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

El Salvador Finca Mi Tierra - thick, creamy and so sweet with a wonderful walnut aftertaste.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> El Salvador Finca Mi Tierra - thick, creamy and so sweet with a wonderful walnut aftertaste.
> 
> View attachment 19367


Killer Capp too ...


----------



## 2971

steveholt said:


> I left the Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Kebel Aricha Natural for a little longer than I normally would before opening the bag, started it on wednesday just gone.
> 
> I tend to miss more than hit with yirgs as SO espressos. But, this has been been a pretty simple blockbuster for me. 2:1 in about 30 seconds from 18g VST has given not a single sink shot over the past few days. The funky aspect of natural processing must be part of the seeming forgivingness of this bean. I very very surprised by how much I am enjoying this bean.


I'm in exactly the same position. Yirgacheffes are usually a bit wild for me. I've enjoyed this much more than even most IMM coffees. It's really given me pause for thought.


----------



## Dicci

I started on the Bolivia La Linda this morning, fantastic as espresso and also a really good flat white. Just as the tasting notes say, dark chocolate and cherries. It could just be that I lucked out, as the grinder was set for the bag of Avenue's Gravity blend that I'd just finished (which I was also very impressed with). I haven't tried it brewed yet, which is usually my preferred option, but if the espresso keeps tasting like this I doubt I will..


----------



## MWJB

La Linda in the Sowden - Dark choc (Oreos?) & more of a watermelon acidity here, with a long steep. Delicious.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> La Linda in the Sowden - Dark choc (Oreos?) & more of a watermelon acidity here, with along steep. Delicious.


La Linda as espresso and milk today

espresso - dark choc and some cherry likeness with a hint of raspberry ..

Nom


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> La Linda in the Sowden - Dark choc (Oreos?) & more of a watermelon acidity here, with a long steep. Delicious.


And again in the V60 01, Japanese paper - Feldgrind set to 2 turns @ "12", 13.2g:220g, 30sec bloom with 20g, 50g every 30sec, 3:02 total brew time. Could perhaps slow it down just a tad.


----------



## fatboyslim

What is this Japanese paper you refer to? Mizarashi?


----------



## MWJB

fatboyslim said:


> What is this Japanese paper you refer to? Mizarashi?


It's these, but they say "VCF-01-100W" on the pack...

http://www.hario.co.uk/coffee/v60-filter-papers/v60-filter-paper-misarashi-for-01-dripper-100-pack.html


----------



## fatboyslim

Yep these are the ones I use. Finer weave, prefer these to the white ones.


----------



## MWJB

fatboyslim said:


> Yep these are the ones I use. Finer weave, prefer these to the white ones.


Sorry, my bad, it's these...http://www.hario.co.uk/coffee/v60-filter-papers/v60-filter-paper-white-for-01-dripper-100-pack.html


----------



## risky

Just the normal Hario papers aren't they? I've had the white and the natural and never noticed any difference.


----------



## MWJB

risky said:


> Just the normal Hario papers aren't they? I've had the white and the natural and never noticed any difference.


Yes, but not the Dutch papers which it seems may require a different grind (to meet the same brew time).


----------



## fatboyslim

MWJB said:


> Yes, but not the Dutch papers which it seems may require a different grind.


Ah you should try the non-bleached biodegradable misarashi papers. To me they are easier to control the extraction but could all be in my head. Try some and see!


----------



## bronc

I'm thinking of going for the fortnightly subscription (12 coffees, 6 months). The pound is on the cheap side right now so why not hedge a part of my coffee consumption with that lovely Has Bean stuff.. Ideally I would like to get a 24 coffees, 12 months subscription but seeing it's not available I could purchase a subscription plus a gift card. Do you know how long the GC is valid for?


----------



## risky

bronc said:


> I'm thinking of going for the fortnightly subscription (12 coffees, 6 months). The pound is on the cheap side right now so why not hedge a part of my coffee consumption with that lovely Has Bean stuff.. Ideally I would like to get a 24 coffees, 12 months subscription but seeing it's not available I could purchase a subscription plus a gift card. Do you know how long the GC is valid for?


I'm sure if you e-mailed them they would be able to set up one to start as the other finishes.


----------



## MWJB

Rwanda Migongo - In the Sowden: sweet, soft lemon & some choc biscuit like notes. Glug, glug, glug...


----------



## jeebsy

MWJB said:


> Rwanda Migongo - In the Sowden: sweet, soft lemon & some choc biscuit like notes. Glug, glug, glug...


Had a few brews with this, it's nowhere near as sharp as I was expecting from the notes. Got some choc from it yesterday too, biscuits is on the money


----------



## PPapa

Just subscribed to IMM. I hesitated to let someone else to decide what I am going to drink for a week, but been experiencing nice South/Central American coffees lately and got a little bit too bored of Kenyan/Ethiopian... So not afraid of surprises!


----------



## Jason1wood

Just subscribed to the weekly one myself so will be keeping an eye on here


----------



## MWJB

Guatemala El Limon Black Honey X - In the Sowden, clean for a natural, sour cherries & sticky mouthfeel. Very tasty.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Rwanda Migongo - In the Sowden: sweet, soft lemon & some choc biscuit like notes. Glug, glug, glug...


Espresso of this today was delightful , way more balanced than i expected it to be

Lemon > bisuity honey like


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MWJB said:


> Rwanda Migongo - In the Sowden: sweet, soft lemon & some choc biscuit like notes. Glug, glug, glug...


Espresso - 19grm > 38grms. Bang on the tasting notes - Jif lemon and white sugar. Stunning.


----------



## steveholt

.Double Post


----------



## steveholt

Mrboots2u said:


> Espresso of this today was delightful , way more balanced than i expected it to be
> 
> Lemon > bisuity honey like


I have had 4 wonderful days out of this (Rwanda Migongo) Coffee. Not as sharp, and much more balanced than the notes had me fear. The biscuity thing is defo present, and quite wonderful


----------



## Jason1wood

Just had an email about my very first IMM subs beans.

BRAZIL FAZENDA CACHOEIRA DA GRAMA PULPED NATURAL YELLOW BOURBON

These sound amazing, looks like I dropped at just the right time.

Chocolate and caramel, right up my street.

Hurry up Postie


----------



## Flibster

It's the return of an old favourite for me. Already opened it and had a brew.

I'm happy. ?


----------



## bronc

I am now officially part of IMM. Just signed up for a fortnightly 6-month subscription.


----------



## Ryanm

Really enjoying this week's offering - making a great change from a few weeks of brighter coffees!


----------



## Jason1wood

Just cracked last weeks IMM beans open.

Getting a lovely chocolate with a nice citrus finish. Lovely as an espresso, not as good in a flat white.


----------



## MWJB

Colombia Finca Santuario - 30g ground at 10 on a LidoE (fine drip), into an original, clear Clever Dripper (I'd add water then coffee with newer version), 450g water a few seconds off boil in with half, quick stir full depth of brewer with wooden spoon to make sure no dry clods, rest of water, cover & leave for 36min. Delicious, choc & juicy lime.


----------



## bronc

MWJB said:


> Colombia Finca Sanutario - 30g ground at 10 on a LidoE (fine drip), into an original, clear Clever Dripper (I'd add water then coffee with newer version), 450g water a few seconds off boil in with half, quick stir full depth of brewer with wooden spoon to make sure no dry clods, rest of water, cover & leave for 36min. Delicious, choc & juicy lime.


What's the difference between the old and new Clever that requires a different technique?


----------



## MWJB

bronc said:


> What's the difference between the old and new Clever that requires a different technique?


The newer Clever has a big well under the filter, so a significant part of the brew can drip through during fill, it may be OK if you pour quickly, but I prefer to get the water in first so the brew is pushed more towards immersion, than percolation & less chance of uneven/over-extraction with a fine grind. I usually use the new Clever with both paper & Swissgold, but I'm at my parent's today & using my first Clever...that I donated to them & haven't managed to steal back yet.


----------



## garydyke1

Sanutario , chocolate limes floating in a sweet n sour tomato soup.

Time for one and only attempt guess the grind .

16.9g-43g-33 sec . TDS 7.89%


----------



## risky

garydyke1 said:


> Sanutario , chocolate limes floating in a sweet n sour tomato soup.
> 
> Time for one and only attempt guess the grind .
> 
> 16.9g-43g-33 sec . TDS 7.89%


Well that's not a description you see every day...


----------



## MWJB

El Sal Finca Siberia Honey Bourbon - Getting more bakers choc/bourbon than milk choc, "peachy" notes are more subtle, but very tasty nevertheless.


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> Sanutario , chocolate limes floating in a sweet n sour tomato soup.


Oh FFS not another coffee tasting of those









I can't tell if choc lime and tomato is a good thing or not? Tasty?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Yep - Santuario - dark chocolate and zingy lime. Big, big oily mouthfeel too.


----------



## garydyke1

jlarkin said:


> Oh FFS not another coffee tasting of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if choc lime and tomato is a good thing or not? Tasty?


It was weird


----------



## Jason1wood

MWJB said:


> El Sal Finca Siberia Honey Bourbon - Getting more bakers choc/bourbon than milk choc, "peachy" notes are more subtle, but very tasty nevertheless.


I agree about the chocolate tones but got no peach cobbler or any fruit at all, in an espresso.


----------



## MWJB

Jason1wood said:


> I agree about the chocolate tones but got no peach cobbler or any fruit at all, in an espresso.


My brews were cupping & Clever Dripper so far. Try grinding a bit finer? The "peach" came out later in the cupping so you might need to push extraction on a bit?


----------



## Jason1wood

Will tighten the grind, see what comes out, but I'm blaming my tastebuds, I'd love to be a super taster, I tend to only be able to define the stronger flavours, have loads of trouble with the subtler ones.


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> It was weird


Haha makes sense. I suppose I should have guessed that!


----------



## MWJB

Jason1wood said:


> Will tighten the grind, see what comes out, but I'm blaming my tastebuds, I'd love to be a super taster, I tend to only be able to define the stronger flavours, have loads of trouble with the subtler ones.


I'm no super taster either.


----------



## Jason1wood

I'm an ex smoker though :-(


----------



## garydyke1

Santuario - brazen... It extracts like a mofo!

13.5g (10 3fe dial)

250g

TDS 1.29 / 22+% EY

Still Kenyany / tomatoey notes


----------



## bronc

Received the previous week's IMM (Colombia Finca Sanutario) and had a crack at it this morning. Needed quite the tightening of the grind setting from the DSOL to get in the 25-35sec range. Didn't have much time this morning so I left it at 15g in, 32g out in 22 sec. That lime acidity though! Makes my mouth water even thinking about it.


----------



## jlarkin

This weeks one sounds very interesting indeed: BOLIVIA TEODOCIO MAMANI WASHED TYPICA.

In the cup this is a really unique coffee, with effervescent blackcurrant (think sherbet) alongside lime zest acidity and an amazing floral finish. Every time I look at this coffee I find different fruit notes, a fruit bowl in a cup


----------



## steveholt

I am not having much success from the 'INDIAN BIBI PEABERRY BOLD WASHED CATUCAI'. I cant seem to get the sweetness or nuttiness that the tasting notes suggest. Tobacco, leather in spades. It's a chewy feeling espresso, but I am not getting much else from it.

Does this benefit from being pulled longer or shorter (for example?). I'm using 17-18g in -> 34ish out in about 40-45 seconds in a 18g VST fwiw


----------



## PPapa

Not much success in brewed with Indian. @Mrboots2u recommended dropping the temperature and that was a lot better, but it just doesn't get me too excited.

Had an attempt in Chemex today with the Bolivian and it was a lot better! You'll be a lot happier soon @steveholt.


----------



## jlarkin

I thought the Indian peaberry is best in milk, similarly not much sweetness so found the espresso harder to get on with.

My girlfriend thinks it's the best coffee I've ever made her in milk and encouraging me to get more of it though!


----------



## steveholt

My next intuitive move was to tryvit with milk actually. The above has encouraged me a little bit now.

And, thanks @PPapa for saving me the time of trying brewed.


----------



## MWJB

A long steep will bring out what sweetness there is, to balance the leathery/tobaccoey flavours. Best brew so far, 2 turns plus 0 on Feldgrind, boiling water, 15mins covered in a glass French press at 16.7:1. I'd go a bit longer & lower the ratio maybe 18:1.

Try extracting more (more output).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finca Siberia - espresso - juicy - syrupy - peachy - apricot . One of my fav IMM this year


----------



## garydyke1

Really enjoyed the Indian. A joy to work with. Seems tasty anywhere between 19-22% EY

Espresso wise (as no one seems to care about brewed right ?)

17.1 into 46g 36 sec @6 bar. . TDS 7.6% . Approx 21% EY

Leather , tobacco , spice , touch of dark choc. Balanced and about as sweet as Indian coffee gets.


----------



## steveholt

garydyke1 said:


> Really enjoyed the Indian. A joy to work with. Seems tasty anywhere between 19-22% EY
> 
> Espresso wise (as no one seems to care about brewed right ?)
> 
> 17.1 into 46g 36 sec @6 bar. . TDS 7.6% . Approx 21% EY
> 
> Leather , tobacco , spice , touch of dark choc. Balanced and about as sweet as Indian coffee gets.


I took it for a spin as a cappuccino and it was fine. The sweetness of the milk balanced out the leather, tobacco front end. I think it was the lack of balance that had irked me in my espressos.

I may well return to this as a longer, faster pull, so your notes are quite useful. Thanks Gary


----------



## garydyke1

steveholt said:


> I took it for a spin as a cappuccino and it was fine. The sweetness of the milk balanced out the leather, tobacco front end. I think it was the lack of balance that had irked me in my espressos.
> 
> I may well return to this as a longer, faster pull, so your notes are quite useful. Thanks Gary


Let us know how you get on. FYI I was (as always) using calcium and magnesium rich water . Your results may vary


----------



## bronc

I'm getting some of the spice but can't taste the tobacco/leather. 17g in, 35g out in 27-30sec.


----------



## garydyke1

Bolivian is a delight as espresso.

16.8g into 42g , 40 seconds 6 BAR. Magic water.

So clean and sweet. Floral and bright , balanced in milk too. Nice background of milk choc .


----------



## PPapa

garydyke1 said:


> Bolivian is a delight as espresso.
> 
> 16.8g into 42g , 40 seconds 6 BAR. Magic water.
> 
> So clean and sweet. Floral and bright , balanced in milk too. Nice background of milk choc .


Loved in brewed too.


----------



## MWJB

Not having much fun with the El Sal, any brewed suggestions (cupping & FP especially) appreciated.


----------



## smorgo

garydyke1 said:


> Bolivian is a delight as espresso.
> 
> 16.8g into 42g , 40 seconds 6 BAR. Magic water.
> 
> So clean and sweet. Floral and bright , balanced in milk too. Nice background of milk choc .


Or so we thought.

Some background, for everyone else's benefit. Today, I had the very great pleasure of collecting on my birthday present from Mrs Smorgo; a day's home barista training from Gary. I pitched up this morning with a boot full of gear and after fixing my water, distribution and tamping techniques, we set about working on the coffee. The only full bag of beans I had with me was Bolivia Teodocio Mamani, courtesy of my Has Bean IMM subscription, but as Gary's mentioned, it's a very nice bean.

Except we couldn't make it work. Going through a methodical process, we checked technique, grind, contact time with a consistently low TDS according to Gary's refractometer and consequently, extraction yield. We tried Gary's EK43 and my Classic, my Mazzer Mini and Gary's Sage DB and Gary's EK43 and Sage DB. Over the course of a packet of beans, we managed to nudge up the EY marginally and indeed ended up with a slightly better taste in the cup and mouth feel, but nothing like Gary had experienced.

So Gary went and fetched his bag of Bolivia Teodocio Mamani. Blow me, they were discernibly different. His beans were notably darker than mine and were easier to snap in the fingers. And in the cup, though we felt there was still flavour left to give, it was much more rounded and flavoursome with a much better chocolate note. The EY was significantly higher, too. I know that you can't tell much from the colour of the bean (within reason), but I think that a distinct shift between two bags of the same bean roasted on the same date tells us quite a bit.

Hopefully, it was an anomaly; a result of differences between roasts as there is presumably too much for a single batch. It might go some way to explaining why we don't all have the same experiences from our beans, though.

A fascinating and valuable day!


----------



## MWJB

Bolivia Finca Loayza Feliciano Washed Peaberry - Tasty brew in the Sowden this morning, sweet, juicy & dark choc.


----------



## PPapa

MWJB said:


> Bolivia Finca Loayza Feliciano Washed Peaberry - Tasty brew in the Sowden this morning, sweet, juicy & dark choc.


It's quite complex, init? Have a cup of it brewed in Kalita just now and it's fantastic. Feels quite forgiving as well as I under extracted in the Chemex this morning (wanted to try sub 3 min brew for 300ml) and it was still nice.

Weighed the bag just before brewing today and there's only 130g (incl. the bag) left! That is how much I like it.


----------



## MWJB

Complex indeed


----------



## Jason1wood

Looking forward to trying this, will give it a go in the new V60, see how it goes.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Not having much fun with the El Sal, any brewed suggestions (cupping & FP especially) appreciated.


Did you manage to get any improvement? Which El Sal was it?


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> Did you manage to get any improvement? Which El Sal was it?


Las Brumas. No, stuck it on the back burner as I had other stuff to drink.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Las Brumas. No, stuck it on the back burner as I had other stuff to drink.


Thanks. I'll avoid that one. According to the roasting info it's taken to 2nd crack, so it's not likely to have that much in the way of acidity.

I had the Guatemalan El Libano washed caturraa from HB a few weeks back which looks to be a similar type of roast and i struggled to get anything i liked out of it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I had a Chemex of the la Brumas got some nice choc - little bit hazelnut and some nice juicy acidity on it . Worth a brew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlarkin

Mrboots2u said:


> I had a Chemex of the la Brumas got some nice choc - little bit hazelnut and some nice juicy acidity on it . Worth a brew
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you on volvic water? I know it could be other things but with Volvic/WE mix I didn't really get any acidity in a Kalita or Behmohr brew. It was OK but nothing very interesting.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes I use Volvic .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1wood

MWJB said:


> Las Brumas. No, stuck it on the back burner as I had other stuff to drink.


Tried this in an espresso, 18g in, 31g out in 31 secs.

Really dark chocolate, no hazelnuts but nice acidity but defo not green apples.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood said:


> Tried this in an espresso, 18g in, 31g out in 31 secs.
> 
> Really dark chocolate, no hazelnuts but nice acidity but defo not green apples.


Pull it a bit longer 18>34-36g don't adjust grind just run it a little longer


----------



## jlarkin

I just had a Kalita of this - I have to say I never really seem to get the lime references that occasionally crop up in coffee. However this was probably the most reminiscent (to me) of dark chocolate out of the coffees which I've had that mention that. Very nice, will be happy to try more shortly 



PPapa said:


> It's quite complex, init? Have a cup of it brewed in Kalita just now and it's fantastic. Feels quite forgiving as well as I under extracted in the Chemex this morning (wanted to try sub 3 min brew for 300ml) and it was still nice.
> 
> Weighed the bag just before brewing today and there's only 130g (incl. the bag) left! That is how much I like it.





MWJB said:


> Complex indeed


----------



## PPapa

jlarkin said:


> I just had a Kalita of this - I have to say I never really seem to get the lime references that occasionally crop up in coffee. However this was probably the most reminiscent (to me) of dark chocolate out of the coffees which I've had that mention that. Very nice, will be happy to try more shortly


I was getting quite a lot of pleasant acidity from a coarser grind. But yeah, otherwise there wasn't much of lime to me.


----------



## redleader

Having only recently started with the IMM subscription and with big limitations on equipment after an international move, I had a great batch of the Bolivia Teodocio Mamani, which brewed perfectly. I missed the lime but enjoyed the intensity of the other fruity flavours, bit like a big juicy shiraz


----------



## MarkT

Just checked my email and saw what's coming tomorrow. I'm quite excited as I was watching the old ep of IMM yesterday and am I correct in saying this is the coffee from the first ever IMM?  I was toying yesterday on their site to order and didn't get around to it, however I'm excited to get it tomorrow. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1wood

Just cracked this open this morning. In an espresso It's amazing, can genuinely taste the cola and the acidity of lime with dark chocolate. It's the first time I've been able to get these subtleties

17.5g in

30g out in 27 secs.


----------



## PPapa

Jason1wood said:


> Just cracked this open this morning. In an espresso It's amazing, can genuinely taste the cola and the acidity of lime with dark chocolate. It's the first time I've been able to get these subtleties
> 
> 17.5g in
> 
> 30g out in 27 secs.


It's all just lies. All coffee taste the same.

Yup, enjoyed last few IMMs quite a bit. This weeks Brazilian seems to be quite promising, too. Had a peek with Chemex just before heading out to get more caffeinated.


----------



## bronc

@Jason1wood how did you end up extracting the Las Brumas? I'm finding it a bit difficult to get anything good from it


----------



## Jason1wood

Jason1wood said:


> Tried this in an espresso, 18g in, 31g out in 31 secs.
> 
> Really dark chocolate, no hazelnuts but nice acidity but defo not green apples.





bronc said:


> @Jason1wood how did you end up extracting the Las Brumas? I'm finding it a bit difficult to get anything good from it


Didn't get on with it myself, that wasn't the one I tried yesterday.

The Las Brumas I tried was last week and just kept using in my flat whites, wasn't great in espresso, not like the Finca Loayza I tried yesterday


----------



## jlarkin

I'm quite enjoying the Brazilian from this week, it seems fairly "straightforward" in terms of flavour. Does have a nice nutty edge and sweetness, in my opinion.


----------



## Dicci

I just started on the Brazil in this afternoon, delicious as straight espresso. .


----------



## garydyke1

Dusted off the 3-6 cup Chemex this morning for a manual brew with Loayza.

[email protected] 3FE dial / [email protected] / TDS 1.14 / EY 19.9%

Was pushing it for a tiny dose single cup brew from the large brewer but it was tasty enough. Scaling this up to 26-27g / 500g I should be hitting tastier numbers keeping everything else the same


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Finding the Bolivian Loayza hard to push extratcion yield-wise for Chemex and syphon. Went up three clicks on the EK this morning - 17 to 14 (3FE dial) and yield stuck stubbornly to 18.8%. For syphon, it came out at 17.3% which is heroic getting such under extraction from a syphon. Much better success with espresso - 19.5grms > 39grms into flat white. The lime notes come through really well as does the chocolate. Going to stick with espresso for this IMM.


----------



## MWJB

The Systemic Kid said:


> Finding the Bolivian Loayza hard to push extratcion yield-wise for Chemex and syphon. Went up three clicks on the EK this morning - 17 to 14 (3FE dial) and yield stuck stubbornly to 18.8%. For syphon, it came out at 17.3% which is heroic getting such under extraction from a syphon. Much better success with espresso - 19.5grms > 39grms into flat white. The lime notes come through really well as does the chocolate. Going to stick with espresso for this IMM.


Maybe a bit of variability batch to batch, roast-wise? Mine extracted without any special attention.


----------



## garydyke1

Cachoeira da Grama Natural

Born for espresso, super easy to extract! Sweet , gloopy , thick chocolate, tiny hint of booze . Simple and delicious and oh man what a banger of a flat white!


----------



## MarkT

Late opening of Las Brumas. I must say it does bring out the hazel nut in the flat white. Rich, full bodied, (definitely not red wine. Lol) linger in your mouth also getting chocolate Brazil nuts too. Can taste a little salt and smokey in a good way. All in all a get good coffee.







)

Did anyone get the saltiness or was it just me???


----------



## garydyke1

Columbia El Meridiano Rioblanco washed

I think this is my favourite coffee of the year, no i'm serious! Finally a Columbian coffee which doesnt taste Kenyan.

Chemex = amazing (clean and balanced red fruits and chocolate)

Espresso = crazy good (Jammy as hell, touch of choc on finish)

HB nailed this one for me. Reminds me of the coffees of old which were not underdeveloped and wishy-washy.


----------



## frustin

garydyke1 said:


> Columbia El Meridiano Rioblanco washed
> 
> I think this is my favourite coffee of the year, no i'm serious! Finally a Columbian coffee which doesnt taste Kenyan.
> 
> Chemex = amazing (clean and balanced red fruits and chocolate)
> 
> Espresso = crazy good (Jammy as hell, touch of choc on finish)
> 
> HB nailed this one for me. Reminds me of the coffees of old which were not underdeveloped and wishy-washy.


What are you dialing in for this? flat white. 18g > 36g @ 30secs?


----------



## garydyke1

frustin said:


> What are you dialing in for this? flat white. 18g > 36g @ 30secs?


17 into 44-45 (EK) can't remember exact time


----------



## frustin

garydyke1 said:


> 17 into 44-45 (EK) can't remember exact time


that seems a lot of pour? What does EK mean?


----------



## Mrboots2u

frustin said:


> that seems a lot of pour? What does EK mean?


Refers to his grinder an ek43 lend itself "'a lot of pour "


----------



## Flibster

Oh this is odd...

I feel dirty...

I actually kind of like this weeks current IMM... and it's a natural...

Scary...


----------



## Step21

garydyke1 said:


> Columbia El Meridiano Rioblanco washed
> 
> I think this is my favourite coffee of the year, no i'm serious! Finally a Columbian coffee which doesnt taste Kenyan.
> 
> Chemex = amazing (clean and balanced red fruits and chocolate)


I bought & roasted some greens of this one on your recommendation. Tried it in the chemex earlier. Delicious!

Getting a definite redcurrant flavour standing out above a mixed red fruit sweetness. Nice clean smooth body with chocolate. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MWJB

Colombia El Meridiano washed Rioblanco in the Sowden, clean, sweet red fruits, delicious.


----------



## steveholt

garydyke1 said:


> Columbia El Meridiano Rioblanco washed
> 
> I think this is my favourite coffee of the year, no i'm serious! Finally a Columbian coffee which doesnt taste Kenyan.
> 
> Chemex = amazing (clean and balanced red fruits and chocolate)
> 
> Espresso = crazy good (Jammy as hell, touch of choc on finish)
> 
> HB nailed this one for me. Reminds me of the coffees of old which were not underdeveloped and wishy-washy.


This would be in my top two of the year too.

The espresso is really special. I am just though the bag and have gotten interesting -> great cups out of both 18g -> 26g (thick chewy jammy sweet tight espresso) and 18g ->36g (balanced, bright and sweet espresso, fruity but with smooth body)

The above are on Gaggia Classic via a Vario Home.

V60 is a winner too.

A coffee really worth picking up for those who browse this thread and are not on IMM (imo)


----------



## MWJB

Brazil Fazanda Passeio natural Rubi - Been enjoying lovely chocolatey brews as drip & Sowden, tasty & forgiving coffee.


----------



## Colio07

Kenya Kieni AA washed this week. Haven't tried it yet, but sounds delicious (juicy tropical fruits with a caramely-sweet finish). I'm looking forward to trying it in the Aeropress, french press and CCD - might even make a cold brew with it. Any tips / suggestions for brewing methods gratefully received.


----------



## MWJB

Colio07 said:


> Kenya Kieni AA washed this week. Haven't tried it yet, but sounds delicious (juicy tropical fruits with a caramely-sweet finish). I'm looking forward to trying it in the Aeropress, french press and CCD - might even make a cold brew with it. Any tips / suggestions for brewing methods gratefully received.


Certainly getting the big, very ripe tropical fruit. The sweetness, so far to me, is more maybe salted caramel, or barley sugar? A more 'grown up' sweetness, not cloying?

Grind fine drip & steep for 35min (unless it's a very big French press), 55g/l in the French press & Aeropress, 67g/l in the Clever. It's nice & soluble, so taste off the top as you go & you might hit something you like in less time?


----------



## MWJB

Kenya Kieni AA - French press 16g (fine drip) to 296g boiling Volvic poured as quickly as possible (I weighed 305g into my compact kettle, then dumped the water into the FP), 1x NSEW stir at fill, leave covered for 20min. Pour off the first 30ml & discard. Fit plunger & pour carefully, taking care not to let the plunger sink into the bed & kick up silt.

Bang on!


----------



## Step21

Just noticed that the new crop of the Kenyan Othaya Chinga natural that was an IMM last year is now on the HB site. That was the one that was really whacky and tasted like licquorice/pontefract cake. Got my order in...


----------



## Spy

I was in Camden today and came across the Camden Coffee House proudly sporting a Has Bean notice in its window. It would have been rude not to pay them a visit. The cappuccino I ordered was nicely prepared on a Nuevo simonelli machine.


----------



## Colio07

MWJB said:


> Certainly getting the big, very ripe tropical fruit. The sweetness, so far to me, is more maybe salted caramel, or barley sugar? A more 'grown up' sweetness, not cloying?
> 
> Grind fine drip & steep for 35min (unless it's a very big French press), 55g/l in the French press & Aeropress, 67g/l in the Clever. It's nice & soluble, so taste off the top as you go & you might hit something you like in less time?


I made a lovely aeropress with this recipe yesterday, thanks. Today I had a really excellent 48-hour cold brew with this (ground at 4.6 on my EK) - got a very tasty, balanced, sweet tropical fruit flavour with it. So nice I've just started another batch.


----------



## garydyke1

The Kenyan is an acid beast (not a bad thing after a bombardment of choccy coffees)

The acidity is very tropical sunshine, with hints of coconut and blackcurrant . In milk its very blackcurranty

Espresso had to down dose to 17g, output 48-50g , Ex yield 22.5-23% . Would'nt want to be running softer water with this coffee, that acidity is on the edge.

Brewed pourover it has a tendency to wildly over extract (typical kenyan), I hit 24% with the usual parameters and it wasnt the best, bovril-blackcurrant. Will retry tomorrow


----------



## Colio07

Yes, I'm not using this for espresso - too much acidity for my liking. I'm using some HB Bolivia David Vilca Washed Caturra for espresso / espresso&milk - much more to my taste.

That said, I'm loving the Kenyan via cold brew (with BWT Magnesium Mineraliser-filtered water). Black with ice. Tastes very summery.


----------



## steveholt

Not a fan of that kenyan - I dont know if its just what this coffee is, or if it is HasBean's roasting on this coffee, but the acid was generally too much. Brewing/drinking compromises had to be made to make this one enjoyable for me.

I'd nearly go as far as to say this is the too fruity, underdeveloped types of coffee that get forgiven much quicker by coffeegeeks than equivalent levels of 'overroast'


----------



## MWJB

steveholt said:


> Not a fan of that kenyan - I dont know if its just what this coffee is, or if it is HasBean's roasting on this coffee, but the acid was generally too much. Brewing/drinking compromises had to be made to make this one enjoyable for me.
> 
> I'd nearly go as far as to say this is the too fruity, underdeveloped types of coffee that get forgiven much quicker by coffeegeeks than equivalent levels of 'overroast'


I wouldn't say the Kenyan was under-developed, quite the contrary. Very soluble.

Yes, there's acidity there, but like very/heading overly ripe fruit balanced with caramel/barley sugar sweetness. Have you tried brewing longer, or a longer ratio?

Of course, you are free do not like it, it's just the "under-developed" comment that makes me wonder about your findings.


----------



## steveholt

MWJB said:


> I wouldn't say the Kenyan was under-developed, quite the contrary. Very soluble.
> 
> Yes, there's acidity there, but like very/heading overly ripe fruit balanced with caramel/barley sugar sweetness. Have you tried brewing longer, or a longer ratio?
> 
> Of course, you are free do not like it, it's just the "under-developed" comment that makes me wonder about your findings.


The better cups I have had have been longer ratios. I did brace by use of the phrase 'under-developed' with the preamble of 'I'd nearly go as far as....' and the broader descriptor 'types of coffee' as I wanted to link the discussion into a query as to whether this an example of a coffee that is on the more forgiven side of one-dimensionalty? (re: James Hoffman's recent posts re: the softer time underroasting gets versus overraosting)

Re: The brewing feedback - Longer brews have been better, but only one or twice have I hit notes that are outside of the FRUIT end of the flavour wheel. I agree that this coffee would be better suited to those who like acidic and fruity cups.

Prior to logging in this morning, it had hit me that a lack of posts about a given coffee from IMM might either mean than everyone is content, or people are disappointed. (I tend to only to post in this thread about coffees I really like - so non-posting is an implicit neutral reaction or thumbs down (at least from me))


----------



## MWJB

steveholt said:


> Re: The brewing feedback - Longer brews have been better, but only one or twice have I hit notes that are outside of the FRUIT end of the flavour wheel. I agree that this coffee would be better suited to those who like acidic and fruity cups.


I don't think this is necessarily a case of what James Hoffmann is talking about.

Are you saying that you are trying to make a non fruity brew? It would seem to be a challenge with this coffee, or a lot of Kenyans?

You can't just dial in a coffee to hit all points in the flavour wheel. The flavours are in there, or not, at some point they get overridden by generic artefacts of a malfunction.


----------



## Jason1wood

I didn't get on with it at all. My girlfriend hated it, in the V60, and I couldn't drink it in an espresso.

Didn't try brewing longer as took quite a few beans dialling it in, so was happy when I got the the end of the bag.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kenyans are espresso aren't everyone's bag - mine included ( even Steves watching the IMM ) .


----------



## steveholt

MWJB said:


> I don't think this is necessarily a case of what James Hoffmann is talking about.
> 
> Are you saying that you are trying to make a non fruity brew? It would seem to be a challenge with this coffee, or a lot of Kenyans?
> 
> You can't just dial in a coffee to hit all points in the flavour wheel. The flavours are in there, or not, at some point they get overridden by generic artefacts of a malfunction.


I understand that one cannot dial in a coffee to hit every spot in the flavour wheel,

I guess what I am torn between is that I feel we had either...

A one-dimensional Kenyan, where the fruitiness and acidity were not easily balanced out with sufficient sweetness. (intuitively, I'd guess than a 'big flat' type grinder might get further with the sweetness via high extraction and a long brew)

A significantly acidic and fruity Kenyan that was not quite roasted to the point where other characteristics of the bean also shone though.

Even accounting for my preferences and limitations in making coffee, I really didn't feel like this was a bean where there was scope for a number of successful recipes.

My attempted analogy with Hoffman's comments, and being aware of that this is not what he was specificity saying, is as follows.

He, in short, said that speciality coffee is disproportionately forgiving of under-roasting compared to speciality coffees condemnation of over-roasting.

I think there is an analogous forgiveness/acceptance of relatively one-dimensional 'fruit-bombs' when compared to the standards to which one-dimensional 'chocolate-bombs' would be held.

Does that make some sense?


----------



## steveholt

Mrboots2u said:


> Kenyans are espresso aren't everyone's bag - mine included ( even Steves watching the IMM ) .


I indeed understand that, my issue with this bean was that it didnt seem to really shine as v60 nor as espresso (in my hands), and that the overpowering acidity and fruitiness was to me, surprisingly one-dimensional for a hasbean roast of a fruity coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

steveholt said:


> I indeed understand that, my issue with this bean was that it didnt seem to really shine as v60 nor as espresso (in my hands), and that the overpowering acidity and fruitiness was to me, surprisingly one-dimensional for a hasbean roast of a fruity coffee.


As mark says it soluable enough though . One man's carmelisation is always another man's roasty . Have you long steeped it as a FP or Aeropress ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Other thing is found was that at espresso that are " stronger " have empathised that acidity at certain extraction levels for this coffee : where a longer more delicate espresso has given the sweetness and chance to balance wit the acidity. When it's been strong and under its been brain frying and lacked sweetness but that's been more barista error on my part than the coffee


----------



## MWJB

steveholt said:


> I understand that one cannot dial in a coffee to hit every spot in the flavour wheel,
> 
> I guess what I am torn between is that I feel we had either...
> 
> A one-dimensional Kenyan, where the fruitiness and acidity were not easily balanced out with sufficient sweetness. (intuitively, I'd guess than a 'big flat' type grinder might get further with the sweetness via high extraction and a long brew)
> 
> A significantly acidic and fruity Kenyan that was not quite roasted to the point where other characteristics of the bean also shone though.
> 
> Even accounting for my preferences and limitations in making coffee, I really didn't feel like this was a bean where there was scope for a number of successful recipes.
> 
> My attempted analogy with Hoffman's comments, and being aware of that this is not what he was specificity saying, is as follows.
> 
> He, in short, said that speciality coffee is disproportionately forgiving of under-roasting compared to speciality coffees condemnation of over-roasting.
> 
> I think there is an analogous forgiveness/acceptance of relatively one-dimensional 'fruit-bombs' when compared to the standards to which one-dimensional 'chocolate-bombs' would be held.
> 
> Does that make some sense?


Trust me, I'm not forgiving of under-roasted coffee. This coffee is never going to taste of chocolate. The Brazil Passeio was much less soluble but had chocolate by the bucketload, even at lower extractions.

If a coffee tastes of fruit, or chocolate, it should still show up at a range of nominal roasts. James Hoffmann, in the linked article, makes no mention of specific flavours (fruit/chocolate bombs), just that some folk are perhaps overly forgiving of grassy, vegetal, or astringent light roast drinks & overly critical of generic artefacts from darker roasts. (I didn't get any of those things)

I'd perhaps agree that it was a bit of a one trick pony and that there weren't a large number of facets to it, it tasted very much the same from one manual method to the next (French press, Sowden, Clever as a drip brew, Kalita Wave, Hario V60 with Chemex paper, ceramic Melitta style drip cone & plastic Westmark drip cone) for me, just the characteristic of the sweetness swung from caramel in to a 'drier' sweetness, if that's not too much of a contradiction in terms. 

I didn't try it as espresso.

I don't have a big flat grinder, the drip brews were ground on a Feldgrind, the immersions on Lidos...for no other reason than they were set in those ranges that suited the method.


----------



## steveholt

Mrboots2u said:


> Other thing is found was that at espresso that are " stronger " have empathised that acidity at certain extraction levels for this coffee : where a longer more delicate espresso has given the sweetness and chance to balance wit the acidity. When it's been strong and under its been brain frying and lacked sweetness but that's been more barista error on my part than the coffee


It is indeed quite likely that I have been too conservative re: my 'long' espressos and moreso my long brews. It's nice to work out that maybe 'it's not just me' though


----------



## garydyke1

I can see why some people wouldnt like this Kenyan but I have found it delicious once its at the sweet spot


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> I can see why some people wouldnt like this Kenyan but I have found it delicious once its at the sweet spot


Had the Kenyan on batch today and it was amazing! Worth the effort to dial it in.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hmm the Kenyan - played around with shot of this just now. Espresso - now getting pineapple and @MWJB yes a salted caramel tinge . Auto suggestion perhaps .... It's there though


----------



## steveholt

Pineapple juice was exactly the dominant taste on my best shots of this bean. Very juicy, but I never hit the caramel.


----------



## jlarkin

I don't see any mention of it (but could have missed it) yet. Just had a brew with the Costa Rica Finca de Licho etc. from 27 may and think it's pretty tasty. Just quite mellow, a little sweetness and choc flavour, more like the suggestion of an idea of fruit rather than anything definite but I'm not the best at picking things out. All round though very pleasant.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The Costa Rica doesn't give up its dissolvable solids easily. Just done my first Chemex with default grind settings. Extraction yield came in way, way under at 17.7% - will have to grind a lot finer to get it anywhere near acceptable.


----------



## garydyke1

I found exactly the same but via espresso. Resolved by banging the beans in the freezer for 30 mins prior to grinding.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Interesting. Why does that help, Gary?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> I found exactly the same but via espresso. Resolved by banging the beans in the freezer for 30 mins prior to grinding.


Freezer is where it's at


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Interesting. Why does that help, Gary?


I'm interested in this too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Calling @garydyke1.


----------



## garydyke1

It affects the grind particle distribution (?) and resulting brews are seemingly more delicious. A couple of TDS readings indicate slightly higher EY too


----------



## garydyke1

To be honest it's a phenomenon I recognised a few years ago , hot kitchen : faster shots / shite pour over coffee . I don't think full immersion long steeps are as prone to the issue


----------



## MWJB

I think full immersion steeps are more forgiving of a wider grind distribution.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> It affects the grind particle distribution (?) and resulting brews are seemingly more delicious. A couple of TDS readings indicate slightly higher EY too


Yes @Xpenno and mr gadget have been playing with this again


----------



## Xpenno

Frozen beans grind differently and produce a narrower distribution curve. It seems to mean a couple of things. Less fines means less choking at finer grind settings so you get a more even extraction. The average peak is also lower in size than for warmer beans so you have more surface area which should result in more extraction and more even extraction. Finally, less boulders is just a good thing in my book.


----------



## MWJB

Less fines? I thought Hendon, Perger et al were saying more fines?


----------



## Xpenno

Perger said he thought more fines I think, was early days before the science has been written. Hendon says more even but lower distribution peak.

Either way, you can grind finer and still get good flow in both brewed and spro. You can also run longer shots without over extracting. Would seem to indicate less fines, if indeed fines are responsible for either if those things


----------



## Xpenno

Its all about even these days...


----------



## MWJB

Xpenno said:


> Its all about even these days...


Evenness allows higher, always has ;-)


----------



## Xpenno

MWJB said:


> Evenness allows higher, always has ;-)


Ha, too true, you'll no doubt be lording it up with your mega sifter when it arrives


----------



## MWJB

Indeed, hard to lord it up with a cheap kitchen sieve


----------



## Xpenno

Here are the graphs which hopefully back up my ramblings...

http://www.nature.com/articles/srep24483/figures/4

Even at -19c things are more even, seemingly less fines and boulders, defo a lower average particle size.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Its all about even these days...


Low pressure 60 second plus freezer magic


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Low pressure 60 second plus freezer magic


Or today, 6b, freezer, 35s magic... it all depends...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> Its all about even these days...


Does this mean the alternative is odd?


----------



## MWJB

Xpenno said:


> Here are the graphs which hopefully back up my ramblings...
> 
> http://www.nature.com/articles/srep24483/figures/4
> 
> Even at -19c things are more even, seemingly less fines and boulders, defo a lower average particle size.


More particles at 10um for -19c vs 20c, but less around 50um, more again ~500um?


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> Does this mean the alternative is odd?


Spent a long time with odd extractions, I'll take even any day







anyway this has gone well off topic!!! I got 1.2 bags of the Costa Rica as my bag was split, props to the has bean crew for hooking me up with a new bag!!! Will be tucking in soon.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Ground the Costa Rica much finer - no freezing - no counting the fines. Went down to 12.5 on the EK 3Fe dial - never previously ground that fine for pour over. Chemex came in bang on 20% extraction yield which included stirring the bloom like a bandit - up from 17.4% on the previous setting of 16 on the EK. Don't think I will use these beans for espresso. the 20% EY brew was bang on the tasting notes however.


----------



## MWJB

Lovely chocolatey cup of Bolivia Illimani & Villa Rosario.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finishing of the wide eyed and legless blend - been making lovely chocolatey biscuity

Milk drinks


----------



## adz

Mrboots2u said:


> Finishing of the wide eyed and legless blend - been making lovely chocolatey biscuity
> 
> Milk drinks


Next on my list once i've finished the Costa Rican then


----------



## MWJB

Delicious French press of Yirgacheffe Chelelektu, sweet & lemony.


----------



## Jason1wood

MWJB said:


> Delicious French press of Yirgacheffe Chelelektu, sweet & lemony.


Will be cracking this open next weekend for espresso duties.

Glad to here you're liking it. Wasn't too sure from the description


----------



## Mrboots2u

First Go at the don Carlos this morning ...

Changed up to loooong pre infusion from flat pressure .

30 seconds preinfusion then 8 bar .Still think I prefer then flat profile .

Espresso chocolate sweet - juicy with grapefruit like biter. Niceeeeeeee all the same . Enough balance in sweetness and acidity for this for it to keep attention over a bag .


----------



## Jason1wood

Mrboots2u said:


> First Go at the don Carlos this morning ...
> 
> Changed up to loooong pre infusion from flat pressure .
> 
> 30 seconds preinfusion then 8 bar .Still think I prefer then flat profile .
> 
> Espresso chocolate sweet - juicy with grapefruit like biter. Niceeeeeeee all the same . Enough balance in sweetness and acidity for this for it to keep attention over a bag .


No pre infusion available here, so just a flat 9bar.

Beautiful chocolate and as you say, the balance between acidity and sweetness is spot on for me, in an espresso, sweetness is all the way through.

Not enough coffee cuts through the milk in flat white.

Not tried brewed, but this is up there for espresso IMO


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood said:


> No pre infusion available here, so just a flat 9bar.
> 
> Beautiful chocolate and as you say, the balance between acidity and sweetness is spot on for me, in an espresso, sweetness is all the way through.
> 
> Not enough coffee cuts through the milk in flat white.
> 
> Not tried brewed, but this is up there for espresso IMO


How big are you flat whites


----------



## Jason1wood

Been using my NotNeutral 5oz cups

But have just realised I picked up a 10oz cup earlier. My mistake. Haha

Will try a (real) flat white in a mo.


----------



## garydyke1

Really enjoying the Bolivia Don Carlos. Super easy to get a tasty brew, sweet , balanced and gluggable. Love the chocolate finish


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Really enjoying the Bolivia Don Carlos. Super easy to get a tasty brew, sweet , balanced and gluggable. Love the chocolate finish


yep pulled slightly longer i am getting tons of chocolate ,shorter that juicy rhubarb notes bit still tons of sweetness. In milk - nom


----------



## Jason1wood

garydyke1 said:


> Really enjoying the Bolivia Don Carlos. Super easy to get a tasty brew, sweet , balanced and gluggable. Love the chocolate finish


My fav by a long shot


----------



## garydyke1

I can run this 18->40-42g->(anywhere)35-45secs and still be super balanced no problem


----------



## MWJB

Has Bean Costa Rica, Sumava Monte Llano Bonito, yellow honey Villa Sarchi - Tasty, chocolatey (Bourneville?) cup, with just enough gentle malic acidity to keep things interesting.


----------



## garydyke1

The Ethiopian Chelelektu is lemon and black tea ....if you nail the sweet spot.,

Best yet was espresso 16g into 45g in 24 sec (22% EY)


----------



## 2971

I took a break from IMM for a while, but signed up again recently. My first was the Finca Argentina which was incredible and got drunk far too quickly. Kenyan arrived today, and due to low stocks, I was forced to try it







I am getting the licorice in spades!


----------



## garydyke1

The Argentina washed is always a great espresso , no different this year. Milk choc and orange, bit brighter than last year with this grapey thing going on . Classy coffee.

I had one random brew (45 min steep then passed through a paper filter) which had hints of cumin/turmeric ! I know the odd quaker can wreck a brew but this was something else


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Cracked open the Kenyan Othaya Chinga natural - the tell tale boozy fruit notes smell you get from a natural, when you put your nose into the opened bag, were there but more muted. Brewed a Chemex and enjoyed the clean blackcurrant notes which aren't in your face. The finish, as per the tasting notes, reminded me of sucking Pontefract cakes - must get some!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Been saving the Finca Argentina and looking forward to it. IMO, needs to be allowed to cool quite a lot to get the best from it, pour over-wise. Hottish, it's a bit thin and there's a harsh bitter note but once it's cooled down it's a different story - sweet, huge mouthfeel with a gentle orange finish.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Brewed five or six Chemexes with the Kenyan Othoya - extraction yield has come in at exactly 20.88% each brew despite changes to grind setting (up to four notches). Stirring or not stirring the grinds after the first pour (50grms) makes no difference either - every brew has returned a TDS of 1.41%. Not seen a bean that is so forgiving of brew technique.


----------



## MWJB

The Systemic Kid said:


> Brewed five or six Chemexes with the Kenyan Othoya - extraction yield has come in at exactly 20.88% each brew despite changes to grind setting (up to four notches). Stirring or not stirring the grinds after the first pour (50grms) makes no difference either - every brew has returned a TDS of 1.41%. Not seen a bean that is so forgiving of brew technique.


Ha, snap! (well almost), made 2 Chemexes with this, one with Chemex paper the other with V60....1.41% & 1.40%


----------



## garydyke1

Its an extracting beast under pressure ! The bag had puffed up in a couple of days which usually means roasty....ahem ''well developed''

18g-44g-21% EY ...YUCK. Needs work


----------



## garydyke1

Brazen

13.5g

250g

TDS 1.29

EY 22.5%

Sweetness appeared when almost completely cool. A savoury fennel vibe , licqorish .

Will try espresso later again


----------



## 2971

I've been drinking the kenyan in the chemex with a Kone filter mostly. I get the licorice very strongly. This week's IMM didn't arrive on Saturday alas, so I'm dangerously low on beans now. Hopefully tomorrow eh?


----------



## garydyke1

Ok nailed the espresso. Faster longer shots come across like chargrilled fennel .

The absolute banger : 18g-43g-59sec (!) 23.8% EY

Thick gloopy molases and treacle, no hint of roast


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Anyone cracked open the Costa Rica Don Mayo? Just put this through Chemex. Brew time was just over 4 mins for 500grms into 31.3 grms of beans. The extraction yield was way down at 17.8% despite a vigorous stir of the bloom. The brew was very unpleasant.


----------



## Xpenno

The Systemic Kid said:


> Anyone cracked open the Costa Rica Don Mayo? Just put this through Chemex. Brew time was just over 4 mins for 500grms into 31.3 grms of beans. The extraction yield was way down at 17.8% despite a vigorous stir of the bloom. The brew was very unpleasant.


Not a fan of this one personally. Seems over but at the same time under developed. Bit of a mind melter.


----------



## MWJB

Only had 2 brews so far, seems nominal to me (mid range extractions for methods used so far), well developed perhaps, better idea tomorrow.


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Only had 2 brews so far, seems nominal to me (mid range extractions for methods used so far), well developed perhaps, better idea tomorrow.


6 brews, 4 drip, 2 immersions, compared to the last few weeks worth of beans I have had, it seems nominal (well, my bag at least).


----------



## jonathanhook

Hi,

Has anyone got any tips for extracting the Finca Argentina (I'm a few weeks behind!)?

I started 20g -> 40g in ~30 secs and found nothing more than a slight cocoa taste, certainly not milk chocolate. I've dropped to 18g -> 32g in ~30 secs to try and bring out the caramel. However, now the shot is just bland and not noticeably more choc.

Normally I'd put this down to milk chocolate beans not being to my taste (I like big fruity espresso). However, it seems strange that the taste is so bland given the rave reviews this coffee gets -- suggesting there's a lot more I could do here to get a better taste out.


----------



## MWJB

Kenya Kiriga AB washed - 2 lovely cups in the V60 so far, very soluble, go coarse end for drip.


----------



## garydyke1

My replacement bag of 18 De Mayo. Fricking delicious . One of my coffees of the year for sheer drinkability . Melted chocolate ice-cream


----------



## garydyke1

Both the Costa Don Mayo (chocolate oranges 18-50-45/95c/21.5% EY) and Kenya Kiriga (apricot peach and mango 18-49-45/93c/ 23% EY!) are rocking my world as espresso.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Interesting, Gary. Must try the Kiriga as esprsso - see Steve Leighton doesn't recommend it for espresso.


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> Interesting, Gary. Must try the Kiriga as esprsso - see Steve Leighton doesn't recommend it for espresso.


He never recommends Kenyan coffees for espresso . He doesn't have the same water , grinder , machine settings tho


----------



## garydyke1

Nomnomnom


----------



## garydyke1

Man the Don Mayo is SOOOO good as a flat white. Pulled a couple of grams shorter in a 5.5oz it goes all cinder toffee and milk chocolate . damn!


----------



## Thecatlinux

The Systemic Kid said:


> Interesting, Gary. Must try the Kiriga as esprsso - see Steve Leighton doesn't recommend it for espresso.


yes you must , best coffee this year (for me anyhow)


----------



## AdzJackson

garydyke1 said:


> Both the Costa Don Mayo (chocolate oranges 18-50-45/95c/21.5% EY) and Kenya Kiriga (apricot peach and mango 18-49-45/93c/ 23% EY!) are rocking my world as espresso.


After seeing what you said about the Kenyan it's the first time I've stepped out of the 25 second and 36g zone and I'm well pleased, really tasty!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Put the Costa Rican Don Mayo through the CCD - not my favourite method for trying to achieve consistent brews around 20% but much better for long steeps. Gave this 30mins and came in at 24.6% EY. Tangy orange with incredible sweetness - superb.


----------



## MWJB

Delicious cup of El Sal Finca Argentina natural Bourbon in the Melitta 102.


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Delicious cup of El Sal Finca Argentina natural Bourbon in the Melitta 102.


Last of the bag in V60 01, 14g dose (would normally go 14.5g), 240g water right off boil (preheat pouring kettle & refill with boiling water), 6 pours of 40g (stirring slurry after 1st pour), ended 2:13, was aiming for 2:25...delicious again.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Finally tamed the Kenyan Kiriga through Chemex - previous brews have come in well over 20% and, whilst drinkable, were muddled tasting notes-wise. Set the EK to coarsest setting (never done that before) - no stirring during the bloom. Brew came in at 20.46% - wonderfully sweet with a long, long peachy finish. Moreish.


----------



## Robbo

COSTA RICA ZARCERO GILLIO FRANCESCA FERRARO YELLOW HONEY CATURRAJust did my first long steep CCD with these beans...17g in 300g water. 25 mins

I rarely pick up the tasting notes but definitely did this time.

Raspberry's covered in sticky caramel. Spot on!


----------



## MWJB

Has Bean Costa Rica, Zarcaro Finca La Casa, Gillio Francesco yellow honey Caturra.

13.5g to 225g in V60, 25g bloom stirred, after 30s 5 pours of 40g every 25sec, ended 3:09. Very nice, ended nice & sweet. Stretched out the brew a bit, 15g bloom stirred, after 30s 6 pours of 35g every 20sec, ended 3:13. Better, sweet from the first sip to last.


----------



## MWJB

Ethiopia Ana Sora natural wild - In the V60, clean, parma violets, sweet blueberry juice and I'm getting just a hint of liquorice/blackjacks in the finish. Very tasty.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Ana Sora 19grms > 39grms cortado - powerful parma violet - really heady.


----------



## Phobic

i've just started dialing the ana sora in, how long are you taking to pull the shot pls?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Pre-infusing for 10secs - extraction completed in 40-45secs.


----------



## Phobic

Great thanks, I'll give it a whirl


----------



## thesmileyone

MikeHag said:


> Well... I've been doing a bit of experimenting with Copacabana and these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All other parameters equal, here are some tasting comments I made.
> 
> Volvic:
> 
> Pulse pouring technique.
> 
> Volvic water. 130 mg/L TDS
> 
> Coffee 1.44%, Extraction 23.12%
> 
> Delicious. Slightly smooth mouthfeel. Medium body. Crisp but not sharp. Complex. Balanced. Good acidity. Slightly floral in cooling.
> 
> Deeside:
> 
> Pulse pour.
> 
> Deeside bottled water 60mg/L TDS. All low stats eg Calcium 4mg/L.
> 
> Coffee 1.55% Ext 24.74%
> 
> Tastes fine. A little more bitter than volvic, but perhaps due to high extraction. Has lost the clarity/crispness and is now more flat. No longer special. Ok, not great.
> 
> Low acidity, low body, no mouthfeel, needs more salt!!


Interestingly, I give my dog spring water after a long walk. He won't touch Volvic, refuses to even touch it, but he loves Highland Spring. So there is a seemingly huge difference between different spring waters. I tend to side with animals, they know what is good and bad so I don't touch Volvic, which is a shame because it is cheaper, you get more in a bottle and it is sold everywhere.


----------



## MWJB

thesmileyone said:


> Interestingly, I give my dog spring water after a long walk. He won't touch Volvic, refuses to even touch it, but he loves Highland Spring. So there is a seemingly huge difference between different spring waters. I tend to side with animals, they know what is good and bad so I don't touch Volvic, which is a shame because it is cheaper, you get more in a bottle and it is sold everywhere.


Volvic is good coffee brewing water.


----------



## MWJB

Costa Rica Arbar El Oasis - Does exactly what it says on the tin (...well, red, valved bag), big sugar sweetness hit, clean & notes of stone fruit/citrus.


----------



## Mrboots2u

thesmileyone said:


> Interestingly, I give my dog spring water after a long walk. He won't touch Volvic, refuses to even touch it, but he loves Highland Spring. So there is a seemingly huge difference between different spring waters. I tend to side with animals, they know what is good and bad so I don't touch Volvic, which is a shame because it is cheaper, you get more in a bottle and it is sold everywhere.


I wasted my money on Water for Coffee , I should have asked the cat that lives next door

Again Volvic may not not appeal to your dog but it is good default water for coffee brewing

By the way , have you tried giving the dog some of the Has Bean coffee , perhaps he will like it


----------



## garydyke1

EL BOSQUE AMATITLAN is flipping delicious . Such a crowd pleaser.


----------



## Phobic

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ana Sora 19grms > 39grms cortado - powerful parma violet - really heady.


I struggled with this to begin with thinking I didn't like it but have finally got my head around it and it's a bit of a revelation, really packs a punch, intense, thick and heady. Parma Violets and blueberries, 18g > 34g, I'm liking a touch more acid which brings out the blueberries.


----------



## garydyke1

What did everyone make of the Kenyan ?


----------



## garydyke1

Weird how its sideways


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> What did everyone make of the Kenyan ?


Like a few Kenyans I've had lately, cane/brown sugar sweetness. Not overtly citrusy, gentle bergamot/nectarine acidity, some floral notes.

Enjoying the Guat El Limon black honey process now.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> What did everyone make of the Kenyan ?


One of the better IMMs over past few weeks, IMO. Nice orange acidity - good mouthfeel. Floral notes not that pronounced compared to some Costa Rican El Roble where the rose notes were super abundant.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Now on the Guatemala el Limon , had to coarsen grind quite a bit, like it says massive mouth feel, I think this akin to rum and raisin choc ice


----------



## garydyke1

The Bolivian is delicious . If anyone has watched the IMM episode I agree with Colin around the chair analogy .

Im just pleased this isnt roasty. The roast is bang on


----------



## James811

Just ordered the filter starter pack as I just had a phone call from work saying I have 4 weeks off still


----------



## 2971

garydyke1 said:


> The Bolivian is delicious . If anyone has watched the IMM episode I agree with Colin around the chair analogy .
> 
> Im just pleased this isnt roasty. The roast is bang on


I've got a day off today. Cleaned and relubed the Cremina at the weekend. Woke up, and following this recommendation, decided to try an espresso from the Bolivian. I still struggle to enjoy espresso generally, preferring a cortado.

Anyway, pulled a shot, and thought I had messed up the grind... too loose... too easy to pull. Quick sip before tipping, I thought. Wow, sweetest espresso I ever tasted.


----------



## James811

The Bolivia is amazing as brewed (kalita) as is the Kenya kiriga


----------



## lmulli

Placed my first order with Has Bean yesterday around 1300hrs. Opted for the selection pack. Arrived this morning by FedEx having been roasted yesterday - you really can't ask for more than that! Now looking forward to giving all 5 varieties a try once I've depleted my current Rave Coffee, which by my reckoning will be in around 2 drinks time


----------



## MWJB

Finished off the Colombia la Chorrera in a French press just now, really enjoyed this, sweet & juicy fruit...can't really pin down the fruit, maybe fruit salad/juicy fruit gum?

Costa Rica Monte Brisas Finca la Salaca as drip, hmmm, cake


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Finished off the Colombia la Chorrera in a French press just now, really enjoyed this, sweet & juicy fruit...can't really pin down the fruit, maybe fruit salad/juicy fruit gum?


I got marshmallow and sugar-coated white grape , almost sickly sweet . The aroma of the ground coffee (reminded me of a kenyan) didn't match the flavour in anyway


----------



## nyvelocet

How does hasbean compare to other online delivery sites? My In My Mug subscription has finished and I don't know whether to renew or try a different site.


----------



## MWJB

Hard to beat really, deliveries fit through the letterbox (you'd be surprised at how many postal subscriptions don't), very good value, good to deal with if you do have an occasional issue.


----------



## Phobic

anyone tried El Limoncillo 'funky' Natural Yellow Pacamara

£18 per 250g but sounds very tasty!

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/over-10/products/exclusive-limoncillo-funky-natural-yellow-pacamara


----------



## lmulli

I ordered around 1pm on the Wednesday, the beans were roasted that afternoon, packed and sent out and with me in the morning Thursday. Really can't complaint at that!


----------



## waterloo

The best coffee by mail company I've ever shopped with - particularly their customer service. Royal Mail recently messed up an order of mine and after contacting HasBean they immediately sent out another order for free, no quibbles.


----------



## Phobic

them's some BIG beans!


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Costa Rica Monte Brisas Finca la Salaca as drip, hmmm, cake


Yesterday in a Melitta 102, 40g to 666g. 66g bloom, then 200g every 50sec. Ended 3:41, left to drip about a min. - underextracted but still very nice.

Today, stretched out the brew by pouring 150g every 40sec after bloom, ended 3:59, left to drip for about a min...gone in seconds, must have been good


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Honduras Finca Cerro Azui - bang on the money as pour over - finish is pure Turkish Delight.


----------



## Phobic

Phobic said:


> View attachment 23648
> 
> 
> them's some BIG beans!


Lilt is the perfect description for these, loving them as a spro


----------



## Thecatlinux

First time ever that my sub didn't turn up ?????


----------



## dalex

How much does a subscription cost for Has Bean these days

Cheers

Dave


----------



## MWJB

£6.50/bag a week


----------



## garydyke1

Thecatlinux said:


> First time ever that my sub didn't turn up ?????


Royal mail? Perhaps email HB if doesnt arrive tomorrow


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MWJB said:


> £6.50/bag a week


Can be as low as £4.80 delivered if you are prepared to stump out for a year's subscription up front (£250) which if incredible value.


----------



## Thecatlinux

garydyke1 said:


> Royal mail? Perhaps email HB if doesnt arrive tomorrow


Thanks but panic over , postie got the wrong house and delivered to a neighbour .


----------



## MWJB

Costa Rica Finca la Casa Vista al Valle yellow honey Villa Sarchi - Tasting notes are spot on, sweet, cloudy lemonade 

20g:333g, 33g bloom for 30sec, dry bed at 3:15...& left to drip until 285g in cup.


----------



## garydyke1

Well KENYA KIRIGA AA WASHED is a bit special isnt it .

Ive missed proper Kenyans like this


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Well KENYA KIRIGA AA WASHED is a bit special isnt it .
> 
> Ive missed proper Kenyans like this


Saving mine for Boxing Day.


----------



## Thecatlinux

MWJB said:


> Saving mine for Boxing Day.


I haven't opened mine yet but that Sounds like a good plan , I'm a wash with coffee at the moment.


----------



## MWJB

Christmas Espresso 2016 (El Sal Finca Alaska & Kenya Kiriga AB), as drip - delicious!


----------



## 2971

MWJB said:


> Christmas Espresso 2016 (El Sal Finca Alaska & Kenya Kiriga AB), as drip - delicious!


Interesting, I have really been enjoying this one as an espresso.


----------



## garydyke1

I loved the Pacamara , great all rounder and not overly tricky to dial in .

Currently drinking the Xmas Filter blend as espresso (which is standard every year )


----------



## 2971

The Christmas Espresso is a masterpiece!


----------



## garydyke1

The Christmas Espresso is lovely ! Great simple blend .


----------



## 2971

garydyke1 said:


> The Christmas Espresso is lovely ! Great simple blend .


Funny because the Hasbean blends I've tried have never been as good as the single origins, but they really nailed this one.


----------



## MWJB

Brazil Cachoiera de Grama pulped natural yellow Bourbon - Drip brewed, delicious sweet praline.

13.5g to 225g, 25g of water (at boil at start of brew) added every 15sec, dry bed 2:49, left to drip another minute or so.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 24439


If this is a taste of my 2017 sub and things to come take my money !

everything I like in coffee,absolute belter !!!

Finer than I should grind gives amazing mouthfeel and there is that lingering finish at the end , can't put a taste to that bit but I know I like it .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 24439
> 
> 
> ..... can't put a taste to that bit but I know I like it .


gloopy mouthfeel you get from eating too many fruit pastilles


----------



## reputationlr

Hi Everyone

I am new to IMM and somewhat new to specialty coffee in general.

I received my first IMM shipment on Monday, the Nicaraguan "White tea", and find it very enjoyable. What do people here think about it?

The Brazilian seems exactly like my kind of thing. Do you know if you can piggy-bag on IMM deliveries - order extra coffee and save on delivery?

Poor Student here.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u

reputationlr said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am new to IMM and somewhat new to specialty coffee in general.
> 
> I received my first IMM shipment on Monday, the Nicaraguan "White tea", and find it very enjoyable. What do people here think about it?
> 
> The Brazilian seems exactly like my kind of thing. Do you know if you can piggy-bag on IMM deliveries - order extra coffee and save on delivery?
> 
> Poor Student here.
> 
> Cheers


Re delivery - email em and ask ... I


----------



## reputationlr

that makes a lot of sense







, thanks


----------



## MWJB

Delicious clean & sweet cup of El Salvador Finca la Illusion washed Bourbon.

Chemex with Hario 03 paper, 40g (started with 46g but sieved out top 15% with kitchen sieve), to 667g water, 67g bloom with 1 quick shake for 20sec, ended 4:01


----------



## MWJB

Tasty Chemex (40:666g, 4:00 inc. 30s bloom) of the Uganda Rwenzori natural, dark berry/currant & bitter dark choc is spot on.

Very easy to extract, so grind coarser, or use fewer & bigger pours for drip.


----------



## otb

I had the Uganda Rwenzori natural as espresso and aeropress, but I concur: delicious dark chocolate with berries, and easy to extract.

I don't know what to make of Costa Rica Finca La Pira Red Honey Caturra. Is it just me or is it roasted too dark? If the temperature is too high I get an ashy flavour, and if I lower the temperature then I don't get "delicate florals" as advertised on the bag.


----------



## MWJB

CR La Pira - Got the delicate florals at a lower/faster Chemex extraction this morning (a bit under my typical preference). Generally hitting the notes as Chemex, French Press & V60. Made a Kruve sifted V60 last night (top 18% removed), like a boiled sweet, 22%EY...some berry like flavours coming through, which I haven't had otherwise.

I don't think it's too dark, try pushing the extraction on (time/grind rather than temp).

As an aside, I'm using 1 part Glaceau Smart Water & 6 parts Volvic with this.


----------



## forzajuve

Not an IMM sub any more but ordered some Rwenzori. Cant wait to get stuck into it, looks bang on.


----------



## rob177palmer

Been reading through some of this thread as considering an IMM subscription.

some advice from you experienced IMM folk, please.

The sinolicity and price of IMM really appeals.

But, in general, do you feel this would be a good option for someone who solely drinks espresso-based drinks without milk? I appreciate that "espresso is a preparation method, not a roast" and all that, but I have been disappointed with the coffees supplied by PACT, and don't want to commit to IMM if I will be getting the sort of light flowery coffees that I do not drink.

This is is all very subjective, but keen to hear thoughts

cheers.


----------



## MWJB

Some of the coffees will be easier to extract as drip. Some will be more medium roasts & very extractable, like the Ugandan. Their coffees are not all light, few are really flowery, if you spend a bit of time dialling in you should find 8/10 OK? If you are resistant to grind & brew ratio changes (e.g, a set recipe for all coffees & roasts) your reservations may well be realised.

Never fancied V60?


----------



## rob177palmer

MWJB said:


> Never fancied V60?


The wife would kill me after buying a Mazzer and a PID this week!










I do need to find an alternative to my crappy French press setup tho - out of interest, would this be a decent option for making 4 mugs when guests come by?


----------



## MWJB

rob177palmer said:


> The wife would kill me after buying a Mazzer and a PID this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do need to find an alternative to my crappy French press setup tho - out of interest, would this be a decent option for making 4 mugs when guests come by?


No, unless you are going to make 2-4 brews, French press would be better (start it brewing in advance). I can't imagine how bad a French press would have to be to fall into the "crappy" quality range, so long as it just has just the one hole in the top & a mesh that doesn't rattle around it should work just as well as any other?


----------



## rob177palmer

MWJB said:


> No, unless you are going to make 2-4 brews, French press would be better (start it brewing in advance). I can't imagine how bad a French press would have to be to fall into the "crappy" quality range, so long as it just has just the one hole in the top & a mesh that doesn't rattle around it should work just as well as any other?


You would think so!

No, this one definitely qualifies as "crappy" and in need of replacement with something capable of brewing 4-6 cups with little input from me!


----------



## MWJB

Great start to the week, lovely clean Chemex of Guatemala Los Jocotales, sweet & fruity.

40g of coffee after sifting out largest 15%, Hario 03 paper, 67g added every 20sec (a shake of the brewer after 1st & last additions) until 667 total brew water. Ended 4:08 & left to drip for a minute.


----------



## Colio07

MWJB said:


> Great start to the week, lovely clean Chemex of Guatemala Los Jocotales, sweet & fruity.
> 
> 40g of coffee after sifting out largest 15%, Hario 03 paper, 67g added every 20sec (a shake of the brewer after 1st & last additions) until 667 total brew water. Ended 4:08 & left to drip for a minute.


Really looking forward to trying this as an espresso...


----------



## MWJB

First brew of the Bolivia Don Carlos was a stonker, clean, white sugar sweetness, juicy fruit, maybe a little sweet pear in there too.


----------



## MWJB

Has Bean Guatemala Los Jocotales yellow Natural - Seems very easy to extract, maybe go a bit coarser for this one, or use fewer & larger pours for drip.


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Has Bean Guatemala Los Jocotales yellow Natural - Seems very easy to extract, maybe go a bit coarser for this one, or use fewer & larger pours for drip.


Gave up trying to reign this one in as drip, best brew so far French press 55.5g (sifted out fines with a flour sifting sieve whilst kettle boiled) to 920g, 45 min steep.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Gave up trying to reign this one in as drip, best brew so far French press 55.5g (sifted out fines with a flour sifting sieve whilst kettle boiled) to 920g, 45 min steep.


How does it taste? The roasting notes on this one are medium/dark dropping just before 2nd crack. Maybe that makes them ultra soluble?


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> How does it taste? The roasting notes on this one are medium/dark dropping just before 2nd crack. Maybe that makes them ultra soluble?


I think maybe it's the bean as much as the roast, it's a fair way outside of typical EY for me as drip (23.5%EY compared to 20% av. for datum recipe). Drip brews even at 20%EY (took 2 min. rather than the average 3min.) were a little flat. French press (no EY figs as at work) hit the tasting notes - sherry, creamy, notes of candied citrus, maybe more cane sugar than white sugar though?


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> I think maybe it's the bean as much as the roast, it's a fair way outside of typical EY for me as drip (23.5%EY compared to 20% av. for datum recipe). Drip brews even at 20%EY (took 2 min. rather than the average 3min.) were a little flat. French press (no EY figs as at work) hit the tasting notes - sherry, creamy, notes of candied citrus, maybe more cane sugar than white sugar though?


Just goes to show the variations in beans. My last Guat (from Bailies) was the complete opposite and I really struggled getting 18%EY from drip. Glad it tastes good, that's what counts!


----------



## MWJB

Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira De Grama natural Canario - Loving this, clean, mouth-watering & juicy, tasting notes are bang on.


----------



## 2971

The Brazil is lovely, but today's IMM (Bolivia El Fuerte) didn't hit the spot for me. I tried it in a french press, and in a chemex. Too tarty for me. Any advice for taming those fruit flavours?


----------



## MWJB

wintoid said:


> The Brazil is lovely, but today's IMM (Bolivia El Fuerte) didn't hit the spot for me. I tried it in a french press, and in a chemex. Too tarty for me. Any advice for taming those fruit flavours?


What were your brew parameters?


----------



## 2971

MWJB said:


> What were your brew parameters?


Chemex was 30g in 500ml, 4 minutes

I'm admittedly sloppy with the french press because it always just works but this was a small espro press, with 20g of coffee and filled fairly full. Stir at 4 minutes, then left for another 10 minutes, pour at 14 minutes. Always works. Always. Until today.


----------



## MWJB

See if you can stretch the Chemex out by another 20-30sec, assuming you are already blooming for 30sec at the beginning.

Don't stir the French press, leave it 30min...longer if you can keep it over 60C before decanting into hot cups.


----------



## 2971

Thanks, let's see how I get on


----------



## 2971

I didn't have the patience to wait to 30 mins on the french press, but I went a bit finer on the grind and got to 20 minutes before I gave in. Definitely not so tangy, which was a relief, but still not a favourite.


----------



## MWJB

wintoid said:


> I didn't have the patience to wait to 30 mins on the french press, but I went a bit finer on the grind and got to 20 minutes before I gave in. Definitely not so tangy, which was a relief, but still not a favourite.


Really enjoyed this bag, stone fruit & a toffee/fudgy finish. Most recent brews have seen the fudgy-ness decline & sweet fruit com to the fore. Mind you, my French press was a litre 50min steep, rest were drip brews.


----------



## Rom

I'm ready for a new bean next weekend (usually shipped Friday and delivered Saturday morning) my last bean is going in the bin and that's the first ever in over 4 years sub of IMM. It was the Rwanda Musasa Dukunde Kawa Nkara.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Anyone else had this weeks subscription delayed ?


----------



## MWJB

Thecatlinux said:


> Anyone else had this weeks subscription delayed ?


Mine dropped through the letterbox this morning.


----------



## fede_luppi

I got mine this morning. Haven't tried this one yet, but based on the description I am not very excited though, and most bags lately have been just meh for me. Have anyone already tried the last one on filter?


----------



## MWJB

fede_luppi said:


> I got mine this morning. Haven't tried this one yet, but based on the description I am not very excited though, and most bags lately have been just meh for me. Have anyone already tried the last one on filter?


Taypiplaya? Yes, had some good brews from it. Really enjoyed the El Fuerte the week previously.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Oh dear mine has gone astray , just as I am getting low as well


----------



## Thecatlinux

Thecatlinux said:


> Oh dear mine has gone astray , just as I am getting low as well


Postie has been wublubbadubdub , time to get wreckdy wreckdy wrecked .


----------



## Morningfuel

This is a long thread, so I'll just ask...

If I subscribed to a fortnightly in my mug, are they mostly pretty good through brewed methods or is there a focus on espressos?

I'm thinking of joining up as it's pretty good value (£6ish per bag) but only use brew methods. The closest to espresso I get is a moka pot.

The last sub I tried (can't remember the company now!) definitely seemed to have more medium - dark roasts and were mostly for espresso with the occasional light roast.

Thanks for any input


----------



## MWJB

Ideal for brewed coffee.


----------



## Morningfuel

MWJB said:


> Ideal for brewed coffee.


Woohoo! I was hoping you'd chip in







thanks, mate.


----------



## Rom

Morningfuel said:


> This is a long thread, so I'll just ask...
> 
> If I subscribed to a fortnightly in my mug, are they mostly pretty good through brewed methods or is there a focus on espressos?
> 
> I'm thinking of joining up as it's pretty good value (£6ish per bag) but only use brew methods. The closest to espresso I get is a moka pot.
> 
> The last sub I tried (can't remember the company now!) definitely seemed to have more medium - dark roasts and were mostly for espresso with the occasional light roast.
> 
> Thanks for any input


I have a monthly IMM sub and use it only for brewed. I've had it for about three years and I can only remember one bag of beans that I wasn't big on.

For espresso, i usually buy a minimum of 1kg at a time and of the same beans, and not from HasBean. This is because I don't like to chop and change too much with espresso. But this time I have broke that mound and bought 2 x espresso starter packs from HasBean..

I'm sure you will enjoy IMM if you decide to sign up


----------



## Morningfuel

Rom said:


> I have a monthly IMM sub and use it only for brewed. I've had it for about three years and I can only remember one bag of beans that I wasn't big on.
> 
> For espresso, i usually buy a minimum of 1kg at a time and of the same beans, and not from HasBean. This is because I don't like to chop and change too much with espresso. But this time I have broke that mound and bought 2 x espresso starter packs from HasBean..
> 
> I'm sure you will enjoy IMM if you decide to sign up


Arm twisted, signing up next week when my beans should start getting low.

V60, done right with a gooseneck and (now replaced, phew) accurate scales is a revelation to me.


----------



## Morningfuel

I am glad my arm was twisted.

The Malawi msese is really lovely through pourover. I've not touched moka or aeropress since figuring out the best way to do a pourover (with the help of this forum) so no idea how it is through them, but it's a deliciously sweet, fruity coffee with initial floral flavours followed by that sweet, fruity flavour. I'm not getting the chocolate milk in the notes, but more of an apple-ish flavour. Perhaps the chocolate flavour comes through more when the beans are more rested, or through espresso.

12g beans, 20g bloom 30 seconds, made up to 80g for 30 seconds (poured over 15 seconds or so) then 40g every 30 seconds poured over about 10 seconds each. Total brew time is 2 minutes 50 seconds, give or take 5 seconds, plus another 20 seconds for the last drips to come through.


----------



## fede_luppi

Bolivia David Vilca

V60, 13.5g coffee > 20 g water bloom 30 sec > 1 single pour 200 g water. Total brew time 3:01 including bloom.

Bit of chocolate and white grapes, but definitively too bitter. Any advice for a sweeter brew?


----------



## MWJB

fede_luppi said:


> Bolivia David Vilca
> 
> V60, 13.5g coffee > 20 g water bloom 30 sec > 1 single pour 200 g water. Total brew time 3:01 including bloom.
> 
> Bit of chocolate and white grapes, but definitively too bitter. Any advice for a sweeter brew?


Is the bitterness like a dark chocolate bitterness? I haven't found this to be a particularly sweet coffee.

Try grinding coarser & adding the post bloom brew water 33g every 20sec, looking for a dry bed ~3:10.


----------



## fede_luppi

MWJB said:


> Is the bitterness like a dark chocolate bitterness? I haven't found this to be a particularly sweet coffee.
> 
> Try grinding coarser & adding the post bloom brew water 33g every 20sec, looking for a dry bed ~3:10.


Just tried coarsening, 4 pours of 50g every 30 secs. Dry bed at 3:40.

Much more drinkable that last one. Will coarsen further. Thanks


----------



## unoll

fede_luppi said:


> Bolivia David Vilca, Bit of chocolate and white grapes, but definitively too bitter. Any advice for a sweeter brew?


I've got this coffee too and I'm not particularly impressed. For me it's too bitter even using fairly quick 2 minute extractions. I'm hoping that as I find with other hasbeans that it will get better at 14 days post roast date. I'll make another brew and come back with a descriptor on the type of bitterness.


----------



## Morningfuel

Starting to get some chocolate now from the msese.

Still a sweet, floral and fruit flavour for the most part but today I am definitely getting a chocolate flavour come through. The overall flavour is more balanced, too, less fruity acidity. Perhaps a few days resting really makes it come alive - hoping more sweet chocolate can come through.


----------



## Morningfuel

And now it's all chocolate. Very yummy.


----------



## MWJB

Has Bean El Salvador Finca Argentina, San Jorge Tablon washed Bourbon - Caramel, sweet green apple, milk choc in the finish. Brewed as drip. Should be a real crowd pleaser.


----------



## Kyle T

Does everyone receive different coffees then? I received Ethiopia Mokanisa Bulega Washed. It is only my second fortnightly pack of beans though.


----------



## MWJB

I'm on a weekly sub, so you might have a different coffee to me this week.


----------



## Morningfuel

I really enjoyed the Argentina finca. Took a while to dial in on new filter papers, but after going coarse and pouring small/frequently (thanks again, MWJB!) I've been enjoying drinks coming in at about a 4 minute brew (give or take ten seconds). Pretty smooth, a little acidity and a cocoa flavour that really dominates everything else.

I still preferred the Malawi msese from a few weeks back, but that was absolutely fantastic. I've still very much enjoyed this one, and I'm so glad my brews are back on track.


----------



## Phobic

MWJB said:


> Has Bean El Salvador Finca Argentina, San Jorge Tablon washed Bourbon - Caramel, sweet green apple, milk choc in the finish. Brewed as drip. Should be a real crowd pleaser.


bizarrely I'd ordered this a while ago and rested it, it's been in the freezer for a week. just got round to drinking it, loving the apple.

on my 2nd chemex of the day with it!


----------



## Morningfuel

On this week's now, an Ethiopian.

Not bad, nicer than the last yirgacheffe - citrus and a little sweetness. It drains very slow in a v60 so I'm still dialling in my grind on this, finding the flavour sweet spot.

I also got a bit of a boozy, alcohol sort of flavour on the after taste. An interesting coffee, though not my fave. Should be totally dialled in today (tried coarser and although it drained in a more reasonable 4 minutes 45 it didn't taste so great).


----------



## MWJB

Kenya Kieni AA washed SL28 - Orange, caramel, creamy, hint of jasmine. Very tasty.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Kenya Kieni AA washed SL28 - Orange, caramel, creamy, hint of jasmine. Very tasty.


Had that one last year and it was great. I'm sure it was blackberry/currant last year. Amazing how a different years crop can have different flavours.


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> Had that one last year and it was great. I'm sure it was blackberry/currant last year. Amazing how a different years crop can have different flavours.


Indeed. There were a couple of crops last year & one of those was citrus/cane syrup (as were quite a few Kenyans from other roasters at that time), on top of that I sometimes find SLs change flavour (maybe the berry gives way to more caramel) from start to end of the bag.


----------



## fede_luppi

MWJB said:


> Kenya Kieni AA washed SL28 - Orange, caramel, creamy, hint of jasmine. Very tasty.


Recipe?


----------



## MWJB

fede_luppi said:


> Recipe?


Brewed as drip & Aeropress.

Drip - Kalita Caffe Uno (like a little Melitta cone, but I'd also try this with V60):

12g dose, ground at 2+6 on Feldgrind.

25g bloom with water at rolling boil, 30sec.

25g every 15sec until 200g total.

aiming dry bed ~2:30 to 2:45.

Leave another 30-40sec for drips to cease.

Aeropress:

12g dose ground at 2+6 on Feldgrind.

220g boiling water straight in (I use a compact kettle & weigh the water into it before boiling, allowing for evaporation etc.) & fit the plunger in just enough to stop flow.

You get ~30g of watery drip through, discard this & place AP on a new cup.

2:00 after filling, pull out the plunger & let it drain under gravity, break any crust at this point. I'm finding the first minute drains at ~1g/sec.

At 4:30 total time replace the plunger & press slowly until you see dry bed in the AP, until about 5:00.

You should get ~155g of coffee about 1.28%TDS in the cup.

Chemex

39g dose after excluding largest 20% by weight, Lido2 V1 burrs at 19 marks from zero.

Hario 02 paper

Collapse-able colander used as dispersion screen

Boiling water into Hario Buono.

Bloom 75g 30sec.

75g every 30sec until 675g total, dry bed visible at end of last pour 4:30.

Leave about a minute for drips to slow/cease.

This one was tasty, but on the light side, tomorrow I'll bloom 68g, then 67g every 30sec until 675 total (adds 30sec overall).


----------



## colb16

Just wondering how long people rest their beans and whats longest period you have left from roast date? Trying to get my order timing perfected. I reckon I would use a bag a week and would order 3 at a time, rest time 5-7 days would mean the last bag would be used in the fourth week after roasting, is that too long?. Maybe I should just get two bags!

Seems to be a lot of opinions on this. Most seem to think if beans are used within a month then you are ok.


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Chemex
> 
> 39g dose after excluding largest 20% by weight, Lido2 V1 burrs at 19 marks from zero.
> 
> Hario 02 paper
> 
> Collapse-able colander used as dispersion screen
> 
> Boiling water into Hario Buono.
> 
> Bloom 75g 30sec.
> 
> 75g every 30sec until 675g total, dry bed visible at end of last pour 4:30.
> 
> Leave about a minute for drips to slow/cease.
> 
> This one was tasty, but on the light side, tomorrow I'll bloom 68g, then 67g every 30sec until 675 total (adds 30sec overall).


In the end I went a mark finer & stayed with 75g pours for dry bed at 4:45, did the trick


----------



## MWJB

NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO WASHED PACAMARA PEABERRY - Delicious, sweet & fruity, hint of spice in the finish. The nicest coffee I've had for a few weeks.


----------



## radam87

steveholt said:


> This weeks BOLIVIA VINCENT PAYE WASHED CATURRA is a winner both as espresso and as a cap. Kinda works for me as a fruit version of the idea of a comfort espresso.
> 
> It's a soft, relatively low acidity but undeniably fruity cup.
> 
> Delicious success at 19g -> 33g in 34 seconds on stock gaggia classic with 18g vst basket.


I found this to be better without milk and pretty acidic.


----------



## 2971

> EL SALVADOR FINCA ARGENTINA WASHED BOURBON
> 
> In the cup this coffee is super moreish with buckets of milk chocolate and caramel being thrown around everywhere. There's also a sweet whoosh of orange and a green apple acidity


Yeah this one is wonderful as an espresso/milk drink


----------



## Mark9343

wintoid said:


> Yeah this one is wonderful as an espresso/milk drink


Just tried my first mug of this using the French Press. Tasting notes are spot on. Really nice coffee.


----------



## IggyK

The latest Finca Las Brumas El Salvador - Chocolate, Red Wine and Orange Juice, didn't think much of it until I changed the grind 1,5 with Hausgrind, 2:55 extraction, 15/250 ratio, 2min off boil.

Suprised getting a bit of sweetness through. Always thought red wine was a bad combination lending its self to salty ness.


----------



## the_partisan

IggyK said:


> The latest Finca Las Brumas El Salvador - Chocolate, Red Wine and Orange Juice, didn't think much of it until I changed the grind 1,5 with Hausgrind, 2:55 extraction, 15/250 ratio, 2min off boil.
> 
> Suprised getting a bit of sweetness through. Always thought red wine was a bad combination lending its self to salty ness.


I have this too but not quite getting all the flavours.. Is this coarser or finer than your typical grind? I'm hitting 20% EY, but it tastes sweet, but rather roasty or woody to me... Maybe I'm just used to scandi style roasts too much


----------



## IggyK

Its finer than the recommended MBK Haus setting for V60 more like AeroPress grind. Ditto much prefer lighter roasts but thought I'd give Hasbean a try on the back of the whole WBC thing.


----------



## Obnic

Don't mind saying I was a bit nervous about the tasting notes in this one (yoghurt and coffee are not natural associates for me) but a lever profile 1.2 brew ratio seemed to produce a very pleasant drink.


----------



## the_partisan

There seems to be a quite good deal on some Costa Rican beans, £34 for 5 bags, including a bag of Geisha.

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/costa-rica-puente-tarrazu-finca-el-potrero-pack


----------



## the_partisan

Does anyone know what roaster Has Bean uses?


----------



## MildredM

Photo from HasBean's FB Page - is that any help?


----------



## the_partisan

I think the "small" one is a 25kg Probat. More photos here (from 2007!): https://www.flickr.com/photos/hasbean/sets/72157600935851692/

I'm not sure what the red one is, looks significantly bigger. Another photo here:


----------



## Mrboots2u

They have about three or four from memory of the last forum day there.


----------



## Mrboots2u

the_partisan said:


> Does anyone know what roaster Has Bean uses?


 Here are some photos including the roastery from a forum event a few years ago.

http://s1073.photobucket.com/user/Mrboots2u/library/hasbean


----------



## Nicknak

Can someone do a review on roaster please ???


----------



## Jack_Loves_Joe

Hey,

I Thought I might revive this thread as I've recently started a fortnightly IMM subscription, so here goes!

*IMM #608 - COSTA RICA FINCA LICHO YELLOW HONEY VILLA SARCHI*

I cupped this yesterday (3 days post-roast) and it was a very enjoyable experience indeed. My wife made me cup it blind, and literally taped some paper over the tasting notes before handing me the bag! Below is what I wrote during the cupping. I didn't really pick up on the almond/frangipane, but I especially enjoyed the interplay between the sharp acidity (blackcurrant), the smooth biscuity body, and the long sweet milk chocolately finish.

This morning in the V60 the acidity was a little softer - leaning more towards raspberry - and the sweetness even more pronounced, so I can see where Steve got Bakewell tart from now. First impressions are very good, and I look forward to seeing how this one develops over the next week or so.

Have a good day 😊☕✌
View attachment 42402
View attachment 42414


----------

